# THE COFFEE CLUTCH - The MK Chat Thread!!



## iluvmybags

Hey girls (and guys?!), we finally did it!!  We have a dedicated Michael Kors sub-forum!!  Nearly every other sub-forum has their own chat thread, so it's only fitting that we start a brand spanking new thread for nothing but "chit-chat"!

Feel free to talk about anything and everything. 
Having a bad day and need to vent?  C'mon in and let it all out.  Want to celebrate or share some good news?  Share it with your fellow MK lovers!!  Or maybe you're bored and just feel like checking in to see who's around.

The MK Chat Thread is now open for discussion!!


----------



## iluvmybags

well girls, I'm gonna call it a night!
(I know - I'm talking to myself as no one's around!)
I created a few new threads that are common in some of the other forums
I can't wait to come back tomorrow and chat with all of you!!

Have a great night everyone and see ya on Friday!


----------



## WithFrises

I'm so proud that MK is considered a tPF PREMIER designer.


----------



## crissy11

Hiya - I'm not sure what time this went online, I guess was asleep then.

I can't wait to hit the outlet tomorrow and see what I can find - never seen an MK outlet before, should be awesome.

Does anyone watch Project Runway? I've never seen it but want to check it out now that I know MK is on it - I had to work last night so I never thought to tape it.

I probably won't have too much of a chance to be on here cause we are going away for the weekend - I'll check in occasionally on my iPhone though.

Gonna go check out more threads now.


----------



## GhstDreamer

WithFrises said:


> I'm so proud that MK is considered a tPF PREMIER designer.



Kind of like MJ with MbMJ in one forum...which is nice to be able to talk about both MK's premier designer line and his diffusion line too.


----------



## iluvmybags

WithFrises said:


> I'm so proud that MK is considered a tPF PREMIER designer.



Hey girls!!
I thought that was great too, altho it was short-lived
MK's been moved out of the Premier Designer section and into the Designer section.  I wonder why?


----------



## karmenzsofia

What happened to the existing chat thread? All we have to do is add "chat thread" to the title and make it a sticky.


----------



## karmenzsofia

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/wanted-michael-kors-fans-374460.html


----------



## iluvmybags

Happy Friday everyone!!
Anyone have big plans for the weekend?
Crissy, I know you said you had plans to go to the Outlet this weekend
You'll have to give us a full report when you get back!!

(p.s.  I'm so glad they brought the colored font back, altho all of my older messages now contain color codes!)


----------



## WithFrises

iluvmybags said:


> Hey girls!!
> I thought that was great too, altho it was short-lived
> MK's been moved out of the Premier Designer section and into the Designer section.  I wonder why?



We've been marginalized, and it's only the first day.


----------



## iluvmybags

WithFrises said:


> We've been marginalized, and it's only the first day.


----------



## PrincessD

Yeah!! Crissy is heading off to the outlet this weekend, please do report  your findings AND your PURCHASES =P

In celebration of the MK subforum, I think we should all go out and make a MK purchase and start some REVEAL threads going on =p


----------



## PrincessD

Sorry... double posted... was too excited lol!


----------



## ildera5

I am so excited to hear about Chrissy's trip to the outlet.  I hope to venture there soon too .. LOL!

My work day sucked unfortunately , but then my DH took me to the Coach outlet to make me feel better.  When I was there, I met a woman with a gorgeous purple MK tote and we started to chat about the outlet across the border.  Made me VERY excited to get to ANY MK outlet .. LOL!


----------



## iluvmybags

Ya think there was such a flurry of activity to post in the new MK sub-forum that we caused tPF to crash!! 

LOL!  Just kidding - but of course it crashed the day the MK forum premiered.
Guess we'll just have to christen it tomorrow!!
(and there were some REALLY good deals that I posted -- I think tPF crashed before anyone had a chance to see them!)


----------



## WithFrises

i can't wait to hear about the outlet trip!


----------



## sandc

I am jealous of anyone that is close to an outlet. :greengrin:  Especially after seeing that reveal of the awesome aubergine satchel that was bought at the outlet. I guess my wallet (and DH's) is happy though. 

I have done some closet cleaning and done some selling. Now I am down to a few bags and would really like to find a nice purple or gray bag. Of course, now that I am ready, I can't really find what I am looking for.  Oh well, it is nice to know that when the right one comes along, I am ready for it.


----------



## iluvmybags

Happy Saturday girls!
It's gorgeous today -- supposed to be in the upper 70s and tomorrow it's supposed to be 80!!  
Of course, I'm stuck at the office today and can't enjoy this Indian Summer!!

Anyone have plans this weekend?


----------



## ildera5

Today is a little better at work -- BUT some people have Thanksgiving sickness (LOL), so we are short-staffed!

I don't know what your numbers mean for temperature (sorry), but we are at about 16 degrees Celsius here in Toronto  and it is just right.  I can not stand the warm weather, so this is wonderful for me !

Having Thanksgiving dinner with my family tomorrow and enjoying my day off on Monday, but other than that, no real plans .. yet !

How about everyone else?


----------



## iluvmybags

we don't celebrate Thanksgiving here in the US until the last Thur in Nov 
Then the next day is "Black Friday" to kick off the holiday shopping season
Lots of deals and steals - wake up at 4am and stand in line for a $99 computer!! LOL!

80 degrees here is around 26 degrees Celsius - definitely unusually warm weather for right now (at least here in Chicago) - normally the average temp this time of year is around 20 degrees cooler than that.  It's gonna feel like Summer tomorrow!


----------



## TejasMama

Hi Ladies!


So excited to see a SF now!  I have just recently discovered MK this last year and really love the styles.  It's amazing that I live near an outlet but never went in before this year.

I hope this SF continues to grow!


----------



## ildera5

iluvmybags said:


> we don't celebrate Thanksgiving here in the US until the last Thur in Nov
> Then the next day is "Black Friday" to kick off the holiday shopping season
> Lots of deals and steals - wake up at 4am and stand in line for a $99 computer!! LOL!
> 
> 80 degrees here is around 26 degrees Celsius - definitely unusually warm weather for right now (at least here in Chicago) - normally the average temp this time of year is around 20 degrees cooler than that.  It's gonna feel like Summer tomorrow!



We kind of celebrate American Thanksgiving in my house too since my husband works for an American company .. LOL !  I have seen the "Black Friday" events on TV -- I am amazed at what people will do for a bargain .

Okay 80 degrees is insane for this time of year .. wow!  Hope you get to enjoy it tomorrow .


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh yea!
I'll be enjoying it -- probably doing laundry and hanging it outside to dry!!
Isn't that exciting?!!
Seriously - we don't have a dryer and I hang everything to dry - I love hanging things outside, so it'll be nice to squeak an extra day of line-dried clothing before I have to retreat to the basement for good (for the next 6 months!)

I can't believe how warm it still is now - I came home from work and the house was so warm!  I went around putting all the fans back in the windows (after I had just removed and put them all away!)

while it's supposed to be 80 tomorrow, it's going to be in the 70s for most of the week!

Black Friday can be dangerous - I think it was 2 years ago a woman was seriously injured during a stampede at WalMart.  People are nuts when they open the doors and everyone charges in!  I usually go out that early if there's a REALLY good deal on something I need and/or really want (like one year, I bought a Digital Camera and another year I bought a new computer.


----------



## ildera5

iluvmybags said:


> Oh yea!
> I'll be enjoying it -- probably doing laundry and hanging it outside to dry!!
> Isn't that exciting?!!
> Seriously - we don't have a dryer and I hang everything to dry - I love hanging things outside, so it'll be nice to squeak an extra day of line-dried clothing before I have to retreat to the basement for good (for the next 6 months!)
> 
> Black Friday can be dangerous - I think it was 2 years ago a woman was seriously injured during a stampede at WalMart.  People are nuts when they open the doors and everyone charges in!  I usually go out that early if there's a REALLY good deal on something I need and/or really want (like one year, I bought a Digital Camera and another year I bought a new computer.



Hey, I LOVE doing laundry .. LOL!  I hadn't hung clothes out to dry since I was a kid, but then I went to Melbourne this past Spring and almost everyone there hangs their stuff to dry because of the cost!  I prefer the dryer myself -- I have never liked the smell of clothes hanging outside and it didn't help that pollen would always find its way onto my clothes !

I remember reading about that Walmart incident up here -- very sad .  We have crazy Boxing Day sales here in places like Best Buy and Future Shop, but for the most part, people line up and go inside in an orderly fashion -- then they make the mad sprint to the sections they are interested in .. LOL!  I remember one year, I went to get a Game Boy (REALLY dating myself here .. LOL) and outside the store, they asked us what we were there for, gave us tickets for said items, and we took the tickets up to the cash area when we got inside the store.  Once at the register, they gave us the item (s) and we paid for them.  VERY civilized !


----------



## iluvmybags

It always seems like the chaos is at WalMart
I've been at BestBuy early in the morning and aside from the long lines, it wasn't crazy or chaotic.  No stampedes or mad rushes for anything.  
The year I bought my camera (2 yrs ago), we did go to WalMart but we didn't wait in line and/or get there right when they opened - we got there soon after tho and it was total chaos in the store.  They had ONE line for the entire electronics section - so if you wanted a computer or camera or video game, you had to stand in this one line and they only let so many people into the department at a time.  We finally gave up and went to OfficeMax, who was scheduled to open 30 minutes later - they had the same camera and price matched WalMart's price, so it was all done nice and orderly w/o long lines or chaos!!

There are some towns around here where its a City Ordinance that you CAN'T hang clothes outside to dry!  I guess they say it "dirties" the neighborhood and/or makes it look less clean.  You'd think in this day and age of everything "green" that they'd encourage outdoor drying, but no - they WANT you to use a dryer!  I can't imagine being told that I CAN'T hang my clothes in my yard to dry!


----------



## iluvmybags

wow -- it was warmer today than I thought
(of course, I was stuck in the office all day, which is probably why I didn't realize!)  it got up to 86 degrees today!!  In fact, we tied the record for the highest temp recorded on this date!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG our OWN subforum FINALLY!!!!!!!  I am SO SO SO excited!!!!
Crissy: I watch Project Runway and it's a GREAT show!!!  MK is adorable and his comments are hysterical!!!  I just watched this past week's show on tivo and it was GREAT!


----------



## ildera5

Hi Everyone!  I hope you are all enjoying the day !



iluvmybags said:


> There are some towns around here where its a City Ordinance that you CAN'T hang clothes outside to dry!  I guess they say it "dirties" the neighborhood and/or makes it look less clean.  You'd think in this day and age of everything "green" that they'd encourage outdoor drying, but no - they WANT you to use a dryer!  I can't imagine being told that I CAN'T hang my clothes in my yard to dry!



We have rules like that here in certain condominium corporations, but otherwise, I have never heard of that happening.  You are right --- you would THINK a city would WANT to conserve energy??


----------



## iluvmybags

Just curious -- did anyone here go to Target today to check out the Mulberry bags?  I ordered the Denim Bayswater online last night (I had a $25 gift card plus a $5 coupon and free shipping!), but after seeing it today in person I'm definitely going to return it.  I did surprise myself by getting the Pink Leopard Bayswater.  I never pictured myself with a pink leopard bag but I LOVED it!!


----------



## Love4MK

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious -- did anyone here go to Target today to check out the Mulberry bags?  I ordered the Denim Bayswater online last night (I had a $25 gift card plus a $5 coupon and free shipping!), but after seeing it today in person I'm definitely going to return it.  I did surprise myself by getting the Pink Leopard Bayswater.  I never pictured myself with a pink leopard bag but I LOVED it!!



I did!  I was very antsy to get out of the house, so I ran to my local Target to scope things out.  I thought what they did have in stock looked rather cheesy.  I understand why you decided to return the denim one.  Unfortunately, even though it is a premier designer creating affordable merchandise for the average person like myself, it looks cheap.  I was very disappointed.  The only one I thought that was remotely cute was the small black crossbody bag, but for $30 I didn't love it.  I'll check it out again when they get more stuff in, but I don't think I'll be walking out with a purchase.


----------



## iluvmybags

Yea, I'm even having second thoughts about the Pink Leopard Bayswater
I almost got the Black Cross Body - I bought in the Pink and was going to exchange it for the Black one but decided to pass on it all together (now I just need to return the Pink one)

I really do like the Pink Leopard Bayswater, but I'm buying a new MJ this week and have at least two other bags on my radar, so I'm thinking I probably shouldn't be spending $50 a "novelty" bag that I won't use that often.  It's just so cute!!  I never thought I'd be drawn to pink leopard so that bag took me by surprise!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Happy Columbus Day!!
Anyone here off of work today for the holiday?
Unfortunately, Columbus Day is one of those holidays our office doesn't recognize, so its of to work I go in just a little while!


----------



## iluvmybags

So, does anyone around here have little ones?
Halloween is fast approaching - what are some of the costume choices this year?  My granddaughter is going to be Princess Jasmine - we're on a "Princess Streak" - last year, she as Belle, the year before Cinderella, the year before that Tinkerbell!!!  She sure loves her Disney Princesses!!


----------



## AuntFlo

Disney Princesses are awesome,iluvmybags! My little bugger doesn't want to be one, though, much to my disappointment. She wants her pumpkin costume from last year!  Good thing she still fits in it. We went looking for costumes a few times and she insists she wants to be THAT pumpkin. Who am I to argue with an almost 3 year old?


----------



## iluvmybags

AuntFlo said:


> Disney Princesses are awesome,iluvmybags! My little bugger doesn't want to be one, though, much to my disappointment. She wants her pumpkin costume from last year!  Good thing she still fits in it. We went looking for costumes a few times and she insists she wants to be THAT pumpkin. *Who am I to argue with an almost 3 year old?*


 
 Nope, that's an argument you'll never win!!!
(on the plus side, think of the $$ you'll save if she wears the same costume -- more $$ for handbags!!!)


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## crissy11

nascar fan said:


>


 
I'm not sure what these little guys mean? Is it where is everyone?


----------



## iluvmybags

hey!!  I'm here!
I've tried to get a few chats going but there hasn't been too much activity

so, what's new?
It got so chilly here today!!
Yesterday it was in the 70s and over the weekend, in the 80s -- today it's wet and cold.  I don't even think we reached 60 degrees!!

My granddaughter was just here - she got her hair cut (her first "official" one!) she looks so cute -- my little girl is growing up so fast.  This weekend she turns 4!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Yes, those little guys are searching for everybody.  

iluv, I just discovered this subforum yesterday.  I would have been chatting up a storm with you if I had known.


----------



## nascar fan

My copier has been down for 4 miserable days.  I have a copier on my printer, but it's not a high-volume one.  

I've been fall clothes shopping lately.  
iluv, did you see the pic of the MK skirt I posted yesterday?  I got it at Macys.  It is so cute!  I will wear it with a light pink shirt and a dark gray sweater.


----------



## iluvmybags

I should have emailed you when the forum went live - I'm sorry!!
I figured you were either really busy with work or maybe taking a break, as I hadn't seen you around for a few days

I did see that skirt - I like it
It'll definitely look great with JW Bruna!!
And I'm so jealous of your shoes -- I wish I could wear heels.
It makes finding cute, stylish shoes a little challenging!

I might actually get those MJ flats I was telling you about
They transferred the grey ones from another store - but they're not the MaryJanes, which were the ones I really wanted (they didn't make those in grey - only black). I'll have to see how they look with some of my outfits


----------



## nascar fan

iluvmybags said:


> I should have emailed you when the forum went live - I'm sorry!!
> I figured you were either really busy with work or maybe taking a break, as I hadn't seen you around for a few days
> 
> I did see that skirt - I like it
> It'll definitely look great with JW Bruna!!
> And I'm so jealous of your shoes -- I wish I could wear heels.
> It makes finding cute, stylish shoes a little challenging!
> 
> I might actually get those MJ flats I was telling you about
> They transferred the grey ones from another store - but they're not the MaryJanes, which were the ones I really wanted (they didn't make those in grey - only black). I'll have to see how they look with some of my outfits


Yeah, shame on you for not telling me!

Personally, I liked both styles of the flats.  They were both very cute.

Why can't you wear heels?


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm sorry! :shame:

I had back surgery a few years ago and have ongoing issues with my back and feet as a result.  Half of my right foot is completely numb and it causes me to walk crooked (I don't even know I'm doing it, but my left shoe is always way more worn down than my right and all my right shoes turn inward).  If I have heels on for too long, my leg goes numb and my back starts to ache - I'll allow myself heels every once in a while, but on a daily basis for work I have to wear flats or kitten heels

I really like the flats, not so sure about the pointy toe.  I think pointed toes work better with heels than they do with flats.  The MaryJane style kinda broke up the pointed toe.  She's going to send them to me (I should have tomorrow I think), so I can try them out at home with some of my clothing to see how they look.


----------



## nascar fan

Sorry about your back problems.  I know chronic pain is not fun at all.  

Take pics of the shoes when they come in.


----------



## CoachLover23

Hey everybody! I know this is a MK chat but I have a question about Marc Jacobs if thats ok.. I'm saving up to buy my first MJ purchase, I'm thinking a wallet or a small purse> Any suggestions on styles??

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ I dont know any of the MJ styles b/c I am an MK girl!!! Sorry I cant help!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

CoachLover23 said:


> Hey everybody! I know this is a MK chat but I have a question about Marc Jacobs if thats ok.. I'm saving up to buy my first MJ purchase, I'm thinking a wallet or a small purse> Any suggestions on styles??
> 
> Thanks!



If you're looking for a wallet, I'd say the Large Zip Wallet - I love this season's lacquered leather

When you say small purse, how small do you mean?
the Single might be a good choice - it's a smaller cross-body bag that has cc slots inside so you don't need to carry a wallet too. (there's also a Lg Single and XL Single if you want something a little larger)

you should definitely check out the MJ sub-forum and have a look at some of the current styles/colors!


----------



## CoachLover23

Thanks iluvmybags! I'll check those out.


----------



## Kylacove

Does MK have any bags with rose tone hardware? I haven't seen any when I've looked. Maybe a bronze color would go with rose gold jewelry? I'm really trying to keep myself from buying a B.Makowsky in a chocolate snakeskin with rose tone hardware because the quality of Michael Kors is so much better, but I like to look of the Makowsky.  Tell me that snakeskin is too trendy, or that the "scales" on the embossed leather peel, lol.


----------



## nascar fan

Kylacove said:


> Does MK have any bags with rose tone hardware? I haven't seen any when I've looked. Maybe a bronze color would go with rose gold jewelry? I'm really trying to keep myself from buying a B.Makowsky in a chocolate snakeskin with rose tone hardware because the quality of Michael Kors is so much better, but I like to look of the Makowsky. *Tell me that snakeskin is too trendy, or that the "scales" on the embossed leather peel*, lol.


 
  Sorry.  No can do.


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't know if anyone was interested in any of the bags or shoes that Saks has on sale right now, but if you were and bought one and got the gift card, you could use the Gift Card during the Friends and Family sale coming up on the 19th!! Then you'd get 20% off plus whatever the value of your gift card!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Kylacove said:


> Does MK have any bags with rose tone hardware? I haven't seen any when I've looked. Maybe a bronze color would go with rose gold jewelry? I'm really trying to keep myself from buying a B.Makowsky in a chocolate snakeskin with rose tone hardware because the quality of Michael Kors is so much better, but I like to look of the Makowsky. *Tell me that snakeskin is too trendy, or that the "scales" on the embossed leather peel, lol.*
> 
> Cant tell you ANYTHING bad at ALL about MK's embossed python....I've had mine since mid-July and have used it almost daily.....in the pouring rain/etc and it still looks BRAND NEW!!!!  This bag is amazing....I say GO for the snakeskin!!!!!  I've had problems with other brands after 2 days of use, so IMO the fact that my bag is three months old now with absolutely NO issues is something big!!!!!  and a cause of celebration to DH!!!  LOLOL[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## iluvmybags

Happy Sunday everyone!
It's gorgeous today - true Indian Summer.
Bright and sunny, warm enough to go out w/o a jacket
AND
it just happens to be my grandbaby's fourth Bday!!
Getting ready to go to her party

What are you all up to on this beautiful October Sunday?


----------



## nascar fan

Happy birthday to grandbaby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ildera5

iluvmybags said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> It's gorgeous today - true Indian Summer.
> Bright and sunny, warm enough to go out w/o a jacket
> AND
> it just happens to be my grandbaby's fourth Bday!!
> Getting ready to go to her party
> 
> What are you all up to on this beautiful October Sunday?



Happy Birthday to your Grandbaby!!

I am at work -- even though I am on vacation, Sundays are optional and I figured the time and a half wouldn't hurt for today .. LOL!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## crissy11

Sundays I work from 11:00 - 2:00 at Reitman's so I'm a bit pooped. Lots of ladies out shopping today.

It's so funny with women shopping with their kids. We had one mother come in with her two little ones - like 6 and 4 maybe. She went into the fitting room and left them out in the store, like WTF!! I told her there was a bigger fitting room that would fit all of them, and she said no, they'd be OK!! I told my manager and she went back and told her to take the kids in with her. I mean - first of all they were running and screaming the place down, and secondly - what if someone took one of them? I was amazed.

Then another woman came in with an adorable little guy about the same age and he was as good as gold. It's all in how they are raised I guess.This little guy just sat quietly on a chair but within sight of his mom at all times, and he kept "checking in" with hims mom and when she moved to a different part of the store she made sure he was right there with her.

What a difference though. It never ceases to amaze me that some women think it's perfectly fine for their kids to run and scream while other women have kids that behave perfectly in public.


----------



## muranogrl

That's crazy!  there's no way that I'd leave my kids alone in a store.  LOL.
My 4 year old would find something bad to do I'm sure 
Hey crissy....  I bought a vanilla large hamilton!  And you know me, being all obsessive compulsive... I bought another hamilton today, in the luggage.  I can't wait to get them!
I felt guilty at first, cheating on coach.  I'm over it now though!  Bring on the MK
(Still love my coach though.  I could seriously own one of every color in the large mad shoulder bag).


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ CONGRATS on TWO beautiful colors!!!!! I cheated on Coach, too and havent looked back!  The quality of the MK's IMO (and this is only MY opinion) is SO much better than Coach....and I must say, MK is VERY nice to look at too!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

PS: I desperatly want a vanilla bag for spring 2011.....yes I am starting to look NOW!!! LOL  and I love the Hamilton in vanilla!  REALLY shows off the color nicely!!!!


----------



## ildera5

crissy11 said:


> What a difference though. It never ceases to amaze me that some women think it's perfectly fine for their kids to run and scream while other women have kids that behave perfectly in public.



Sadly, that happens ALL the time at my work!  It is even worse that "parents" leave their children and think we will watch them while they go to another location or LEAVE!  Umm, NO!  It makes me so mad when that happens -- how can you be a parent and LEAVE the building?!  Anything can happen to your child .


----------



## muranogrl

Mrs. Mac said:


> PS: I desperatly want a vanilla bag for spring 2011.....yes I am starting to look NOW!!! LOL and I love the Hamilton in vanilla! REALLY shows off the color nicely!!!!


 Thank you!!  I'm soooo excited!  I love off white bags for winter so I will use the vanilla hamilton right away.  I have a gray, black and cream plaid peacoat that will look so great with it!


----------



## iluvmybags

Hey girls!!
How are all the MK-Lovers doing on this gorgeous October Monday?
It is beautiful here - supposed to be in the 70s again, but I've gotta go to work AGAIN!!  I miss out on all the beautiful days!

Did you see all those bags on sale at Zappos?  They had a lot of them, including the Collete!!  I'm still looking for the textured leather version in Black.  I'd really love to find one!!

What are all the little ones going to be for Halloween?
My granddaughter is going to be Princess Jasmine!!
I hope the weather's nice on Sunday - not too cold and/or raining for all the trick or treaters!


----------



## jxwilliams

Good morning *iluv*!  Yep it's a cool 69 here in central CA!!  At least I can wear a sweater...

I saw that the Colette bags are already on sale!!  Good luck finding one you love!!  

I really want to find a bag in aubergine, any thoughts?!  I have the Colette tote in black, the Layton satchel in vanilla, and the Heidi in gunmetal...  Has to be comfy on the shoulder...  

My little dude (5 yo in Kindergarten) is going to be a race car driver for Halloween!  He was a fireman the last 3 years (yep same costume), so I am personally over that costume.


----------



## iluvmybags

Aw, how cute that he was a fireman for 3 yrs!!
My DH was a firemand for 30 yrs, but my son never wanted to dress up as a fireman (guess it was too "normal" for him!!).  My husband would try and convince him to wear his real helmut and boots, etc, but my son wouldn't have any part of it!!  

is he going to be a racecar driver in general, or any particular one? (i.e., Jeff Gordon, Dale Earnhardt Jr., etc)

My granddaughter is staying with tradition - when she was a baby, my daughter dressed her up as Tinkerbell, then she was Cinderella and last year, Belle -- see, we're staying with the "Princess Theme"!!

I haven't seen the Colette bags IRL yet, but from the pics, the Aubergine is gorgeous!!  Do they still have it on eBags?  I really want a Black Textured shoulder bag -- the one with the chain strap (like the Aubergine one that was on eBags) -- it reminds me of the MbyMJ Leola and AW Rocco, both of which I owned but have since sold.  I love that type of leather, and I think the bag actually looks more expensive than it really is -- why spend $800+ for a Rocco when you can get the same look from a MK Collete, KWIM?

Expecting some big storms tomorrow -- they say we could have the worst windstorm that we've had in 40 yrs.  I'm a little nervous!!


----------



## codegirl

iluvmybags said:


> Expecting some big storms tomorrow -- they say we could have the worst windstorm that we've had in 40 yrs. I'm a little nervous!!


 
We're getting that storm here too starting tonight (I'm in SE WI) so I'm kind of nervous too.  I just hope they're making a bigger deal of it than what we actually get.  Fingers crossed!  




jxwilliams said:


> My little dude (5 yo in Kindergarten) is going to be a race car driver for Halloween! He was a fireman the last 3 years (yep same costume), so I am personally over that costume.


 
My daughter is going to be a race car driver too!  But, she's not a "little" one.  She's 21 and in college so her race car driver costume is a bit "racy", LOL.  Oh well, if I was 21 and looked like her, I guess I'd be rockin that costume too!


----------



## jxwilliams

Isn't that funny about your son and DH!  Kinda similar with my DH!!  My DH is a police officer but my son isn't terribly interested in the police stuff, well, just the patrol car and it's lights/siren of course!  

I don't have a daughter but if I did, there would be no doubt she would be a princess, so cute!!  I always think to myself that I would be in such trouble financially if I had a daughter, all the girl stuff is just adorable!

My boy doesn't want to be any race car driver in particular, he just saw the costume at Marshalls and picked it!  I figured why not?!  It was easy, decent quality, and his size.  

I have the Colette tote and just love the leather--it has almost a glimmery sheen, if that makes any sense.  It's gorgeous!!  So I may get that hobo in aubergine...need something in aubergine...In my book, it's a two bag leather!

I was in Chicago this past June for a week (first timer) and whoa, was so afraid that my flight would get canceled due to thunderstorms!  Your t-storms are no joke over there!!  I think it blew the roof off of a police department one night!  WTH!!  Thank goodness for good old Embassy Suites happy hour!


----------



## jxwilliams

codegirl said:


> We're getting that storm here too starting tonight (I'm in SE WI) so I'm kind of nervous too.  I just hope they're making a bigger deal of it than what we actually get.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is going to be a race car driver too!  But, she's not a "little" one.  She's 21 and in college so her race car driver costume is a bit "racy", LOL.  Oh well, if I was 21 and looked like her, I guess I'd be rockin that costume too!




I am hoping you both are okay over there!  

And about your daughter, yeah, I am only 37 but I did that too at her age.  It only goes downhill so flaunt it while you got it!


----------



## ildera5

This was my day back to work after almost 2 weeks off!  I SO did not want to be there .. LOL!  It was very nice here actually; we got up to 18 degrees and it was very sunny too !  We also had our elections up here and in some parts, it was very interesting to watch what happened!  

Hope everyone who is getting a storm is going to be okay!  I LOVE them as long as everyone is safe .


----------



## chatterbag

Is anyone else having trouble logging on to the MK website?  No can do!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

That darned website is sooo hit or miss!


----------



## muranogrl

My 8 year old is going to be a snow queen and my youngest is a butterfly (the old navy butterfly).  I'm making the snowqueen costume


----------



## iluvmybags

Hey girls!!
Well, I haven't blown away -- Yet!!
The winds the last two days have just been unbelievable.
They say that the air pressure is so low, it's the same kind of system you'd see in a Category 3 Tropical Storm!!  We did have the rain yesterday and it reminded me of those videos you see when the Hurricane Warnings go up (the ones w/the crazy weather guys standing on the beach with 8 foot waves hitting the shore and the wind and rain blowing like crazy!!)

They say that if it has been colder, we would have had the worst blizzard in almost 100 years -- thank goodness it's still mild (the winds seem to be keep the temps up -- once this storm passes, they expect the temps to fall 30-40 degrees!!)

At least they're predicting "normal" weather for Halloween -- temps in the 50s and dry!!

So, what's new with everyone else today?


----------



## iluvmybags

That purple python Hobo that JX posted in the deals thread is GORGEOUS!!
Someone HAS to get that!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Isn't it fantastic!  I am now dreaming of a Hamilton, thanks to all the reveals...sigh...

Your weather is nuts!  I just saw the news reports on it!  Be safe out there!!  

*iluv* you made me laugh when you mentioned the weather guys trying to give a report in the middle of a blizzard/hurricane!!  They always crack me up!!


----------



## ildera5

We were supposed to get a storm here, but no such luck.  It did rain a fair bit, but that was it .  I was looking forward to a night in last night listening to the sounds of a storm .  

Today, it was warm again -- around 17, dipped lower tonight, so I am enjoying the cooler weather!  LOVE IT !

Hope everyone is enjoying their week !


----------



## iluvmybags

jxwilliams said:


> Isn't it fantastic!  I am now dreaming of a Hamilton, thanks to all the reveals...sigh...
> 
> Your weather is nuts!  I just saw the news reports on it!  Be safe out there!!
> *
> iluv you made me laugh when you mentioned the weather guys trying to give a report in the middle of a blizzard/hurricane!!  They always crack me up!!*



I know, right?
I figure they must be crazy to be standing there while the storms heading onshore -- here they are, reporting on the incoming storms telling everyone to stay indoors and take cover or leave the area, all the while they're standing on the beach trying to keep their heads covered with the hoods of their jackets barely able to stand in one place cuz the win keeps knocking them around!!  I guess being a little crazy is a job requirement for a weatherman!!


----------



## jxwilliams

^haha I know!  On America's Funniest Home Videos they had one weatherman lose his toupee (did I spell that right?!)!

So today is the end of my workweek and I am looking forward to this weekend!  Trick or treating and my son's last soccer game!  We're supposed to have rain, so I love staying home, watching movies, and making good home cooked food!!

What is everybody else up to this weekend?


----------



## ildera5

OKAY!!  Enough with the changing weather!  I now have a sore throat .. waaaaah!  

SIGH .. thanks for letting me complain !

Have a great day everyone !


----------



## iluvmybags

I've got to work all day Saturday, but I'll be home all day Sunday ready for trick or treaters.  I bet there will be more than usual since it falls on a Sunday this year (I bet they start earlier than normal too!).  I'll probably take my granddaughter up and down the block sometime during the day - Usually my Sundays are pretty low key after working Fri nites and all day Saturday.  I'm normally too exhausted to do anything productive!!


----------



## nascar fan

Sale alert!   Python Skorpios Ring Tote, regular price - $2900 - on sale for $1300.  Rolando, 214-691-9200.


----------



## jxwilliams

Snap!  That is a fantastic deal on the Python Skorpios.  Sigh..it's gorgeous!


----------



## nascar fan

Did anyone get the python Skorpios?   

I would have snatched it up in a second if I hadn't just spent $1700 on nascar tickets.  But ... I need another purse like I need a hole in my head.  

In fact, I am going to offload several of my bags.  It's time to let go.


----------



## jxwilliams

You can do it *nascar*!!  My address is...j/k!!!

I hear you about bags, it's tough!!  But I think you will feel better once you "edit" your collection...I did a big purge last year and went from 14 bags to 3.  I am slowly creeping up again though...ahh the vicious cycle...


----------



## nascar fan

Ooooo, it's so pretty!


----------



## ildera5

How is everyone doing today?  Hope it is not too cold where you are .


----------



## jxwilliams

It is 80 degrees here!!  What the heck, I am sick of this weather!


----------



## iluvmybags

I think we're pretty much done with the warmer, Indian Summer weather.
The last few days have been down right chilly -- highs in the upper 40s, lows in the upper 20s/low 30s!!  Brrrrr!
I had to break down and finally put on the heat! (I hate that morning chill!)


----------



## ildera5

I haven't turned on my furnace yet -- I have been too lazy to get a new filter .. LOL!  I am okay for now though since it is still around 19 degrees in my house, so it is not too cold  .. YET!


----------



## jxwilliams

19 degrees in your house?  

I am in Central Ca, so we don't typically go below the low 30's (and that's in the coldest of cold for us)


----------



## nascar fan

jxwilliams said:


> 19 degrees in your house?
> 
> I am in Central Ca, so we don't typically go below the low 30's (and that's in the coldest of cold for us)


 
Hey there.
ck your email


----------



## ildera5

jxwilliams said:


> 19 degrees in your house?
> 
> I am in Central Ca, so we don't typically go below the low 30's (and that's in the coldest of cold for us)



I am in Toronto .. LOL!  19 is nothing .


----------



## crissy11

ildera5 said:


> I am in Toronto .. LOL! 19 is nothing .


 
I'd find  19 a little cool for my house. We've had the heat on since sometime in Sept, but I like keeping it at around 22-23. Right now in my office I have my little space heater on!!


----------



## ildera5

^^ Part of me wants to save on Gas / Hydro so I am seeing how long I can stand it .  I didn't turn on the A/C once this past summer, but I KNOW I will have to turn on the heat at some point .


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, girls!  How is everyone doing these days?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

It's been really quiet here lately!! I guess the initial flurry of new forum activity has dissipated...


----------



## nascar fan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> It's been really quiet here lately!! I guess the initial flurry of new forum activity has dissipated...


Well, we will have to stir the pot, then.

WAKE UP, EVERYBODY!!!!!!!  
Has anyone acquired any new MKs lately?????????
Let's see pics!


----------



## jxwilliams

Nope not me!  I am trying to be good! 

Is anyone going to do some Black Friday shopping?!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

^^ Of course! Against my better judgment, I plan to go out and see what's what!

I'm trying to restrain myself from buying yet another handbag...but, if the sales are good I don't know if I will be able to stick to it!!


----------



## jxwilliams

^I know!!  I am so bad!  I am trying to watch my money but it is sooo tempting to go into the stores and NOT buy for myself!   That sounds so bad, doesn't it!?!


----------



## SusanMargaret

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but does anyone know what bags are in the outlets at the moment? I'm heading to SW Florida after Christmas and can't wait. I am not aware of any outlets in Ontario, though there are several FP stores. I bought my first MK last winter (it's a Webster, large satchel in black leather, looks a bit like a shar pei dog!).


----------



## jxwilliams

Ok so only hours ago I said how difficult it is for me not to buy for myself during these sales...I went to Macy's, out of curiosity, to see what they had for their friends and family presale.  Of course, I presold a MK bag.  I got the Colette tote in aubergine.  But I have it already in black.     Is that nuts??  

Reg price was $495, was 25% off and got another 25% off and I had a $50 gift card.  

I love it so much and it's the best shade of purple...and my black one has gunmetal hardware and this one has silver hardware.  That's different enough...right?!


----------



## nascar fan

jxwilliams said:


> Ok so only hours ago I said how difficult it is for me not to buy for myself during these sales...I went to Macy's, out of curiosity, to see what they had for their friends and family presale. Of course, I presold a MK bag. I got the Colette tote in aubergine. But I have it already in black.  Is that nuts??
> 
> Reg price was $495, was 25% off and got another 25% off and I had a $50 gift card.
> 
> I love it so much and it's the best shade of purple...and my black one has gunmetal hardware and this one has silver hardware. That's different enough...right?!


That's different enough.


----------



## jxwilliams

You're the best *nas*!!  I think so too!


----------



## nascar fan

I know there are lots of Hamilton lovers here.  I saw this today and thought I'd take a pic for you all.  (if it's already been posted somewhere on here, forgive me.  I am not going to search through all the posts to see.)
They had matching boots.


----------



## iluvmybags

is that a fur lined Hamilton Nas?
I haven't seen that one before - I don't think anyone's posted a pic of it!
the leather looks really soft - was it?


----------



## nascar fan

iluvmybags said:


> is that a fur lined Hamilton Nas?
> I haven't seen that one before - I don't think anyone's posted a pic of it!
> the leather looks really soft - was it?


Yes, it is.  I hate to say it, but I didn't feel the leather.  Sorry!  It was very cute.  And the matching boots were equally cute.  I've got a catalog.  I'll take a pic of the boots.


----------



## nascar fan

Boots that match the furry Hamilton


----------



## nascar fan

And I saw this today.  It is drop-dead beautiful


----------



## jxwilliams

^I saw those bags too, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Flip88

stunning lined boots and matching bag, ITA


----------



## No Cute

The crossbody strap on my Gansevoort is too short for my liking.  Anyone had luck with a cobbler making a new one?  Or would MK help me?


----------



## jxwilliams

^I have no idea about that!!  Did you have any luck with MK?  

How is everyone doing?  It's like a ghost town in here!  Is everyone ready for Christmas?
I am on vacation until Jan 3!!!  So excited!


----------



## No Cute

jxwilliams said:


> ^I have no idea about that!! Did you have any luck with MK?
> 
> How is everyone doing? It's like a ghost town in here! Is everyone ready for Christmas?
> I am on vacation until Jan 3!!! So excited!


 
Do you know the customer service number for them?  I'd love an additional strap...wonder if it would be cheaper to have it made locally, even if it wasn't a perfect leather match.

I think your avatar is great!


----------



## jxwilliams

Aww thanks!  Okay now their customer service # on the website shows as 1-800-908-1157.  Hopefully they can either help direct you to the correct department!!


----------



## No Cute

^^Thank you!! I totally missed the number on the site. Duh.  Thank you.


----------



## jxwilliams

No problem!  Good luck!!


----------



## iluvmybags

To all of you in the MK Subforum --


----------



## xIcyBluex

Wow! Not a single post on this since the New Year! How has everybody's holidays and new years been? Are you gals ready for vday around the corner?


----------



## AutumnJade

I'm really glad this SF is here now. DH purchased my first MK bag for me forever ago and I was relatively new to TPF and was a little bummed there wasn't a dedicated MK forum. I just realized there was one last week. Glad that there's one I can obsess over along with Coach now.


----------



## iluvmybags

I can't believe it's February already!  The time is really flying by!
We're still digging out from the blizzard this week and expecting more snow tomorrow!!  And then later on this week, we're going into a deep freeze - temps below zero, with windchills well below that!!


----------



## xIcyBluex

On the bright side, at least we seem to be getting a little more daylight now. It was 5:30 while I was driving and it wasn't pitch black out. I hate it when we get so little sunlight during the winter.


----------



## iluvmybags

Ugh!  IKWYM!!
I hate the shorter days of winter, they can get so depressing!
I work nights and hate when it's dark out and I'm going to work, whereas in the summer, the sun is still shining brightly for hours after I get to the office!  I also work on Saturdays and it's dark when I leave during the winter -- makes me feel like my day is completely over.  But in the summer, the sun is still shining for hours more, so it's not like my day is over when I leave the office - I have more energy to do something after work on Saturdays during the summer, whereas in the winter, I just want to go home and go to bed!!


----------



## xIcyBluex

I feel like I am more productive when there is more sunlight. I totally know what you mean about just going home and going to bed.  Whenever I am out doing something, once it gets dark, its like my signal to go home. Its also cold in the winter which means I spend more time in the house than I really should because I try to avoid the cold when possible. 

On another note, is anybody doing anything fun for Valentines day? I am doing an early celebration over the weekend.


----------



## AutumnJade

DH and I celebrated early as well, lol. He wanted to take me out of town for a day of shopping and such but things are just kind of crazy right now so we settled for a movie and sushi. He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Cute! Which movie did you watch? We are going to go see one tomorrow. I have no idea what is even playing right now haha.


----------



## xIcyBluex

I feel like I am talking to myself on here sometimes. Hellooo? Anybody out there?


----------



## crissy11

I'm here. I don't know why I don't visit this thread more often.

I'm just sitting around all ticked off about the crappy shopping we have here in Canada. I would kill for the dept. stores you guys have in the US. I had such a good time shopping in Orlando - so many gorgeous malls and stores. Sigh. I told my DH we should move there. We don't have any kids and I think he is actually considering it. He's a bit time golfer and only gets to golf for half the year here.

So what's up with you?


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Isn't Florida beautiful??!!  I am originally from Michigan, but moved to Florida (after California) and absolutely loved it!  My DD was born there, but then we moved back north to raise her around family.  I love my family, but the weather and lifestyle of Florida suited me perfectly!!  Especially because it doesn't snow!


----------



## xIcyBluex

Crissy, I'm glad you had a good time in Orlando. Do you guys have family there or just visiting? If the DH is into golf, you guys should also go to Cali. I swear, its 75 and sunny there year round.  The Cabazon outlets near LA are amazing.  I went there on a business trip and it was the first thing I hit when I got off the plane.  Which shopping areas did you hit in Orlando?

Crazy for Bags, I was actually thinking of making a trip down to Florida this spring.  Where in Florida did you used to live?


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I lived in Clearwater and absolutely loved it!  The weater was perfect, especially in the winter when the humidity was low, great seafood, beautiful beaches.  I haven't been back since I moved to MI and I'm afraid if I do go back, I'll stay there!!!


----------



## crissy11

No family in Florida - it was our first time on vacation there and I really did love Orlando - I also found the people there were super nice and friendly. I don't know if it's just because it's a tourist town or if they are genuinely that nice, but it was really nice. 

We shopped at the Mall of Millenia (gorgeous!!), the Florida Mall and the 2 outlet locations - International and Vineland. I wanted to try to find a TJ Maxx but just didn't have time.

Another store I love that we don't have in Canada is White House Black Market - do you guys know that one? I love it and got some great deals there!

We haven't been to Vegas either and that's the next trip. I'd like to get to California one day too.


----------



## AutumnJade

xIcyBluex said:


> Cute! Which movie did you watch? We are going to go see one tomorrow. I have no idea what is even playing right now haha.



lol, sorry...we saw 'The Green Hornet'

I get busy and forget to check where I've posted. 
I hope you all have a good weekend. My parents are coming up to visit and I'm hoping to run and maybe do some shopping with my mom.


----------



## xIcyBluex

^^ I saw that too during the same weekend! It turned out to be better than I expected it to be.  It was pretty funny at some points.


----------



## Bella12378

iluvmybags said:


> Hey girls (and guys?!), we finally did it!! We have a dedicated Michael Kors sub-forum!! Nearly every other sub-forum has their own chat thread, so it's only fitting that we start a brand spanking new thread for nothing but "chit-chat"!
> 
> Feel free to talk about anything and everything.
> Having a bad day and need to vent? C'mon in and let it all out. Want to celebrate or share some good news? Share it with your fellow MK lovers!! Or maybe you're bored and just feel like checking in to see who's around.
> 
> The MK Chat Thread is now open for discussion!!


 
Does anyone know where you can purchase the interior lining for michael Kors Handbags?  I know there are many different fabrics/styles, but I had a permanent marker leak in my MK handbag pocket, so I was looking to see if there is anywhere to purchase the interior lining.  I would really appreciate any ideas/help I can get.
Thanks so much,


----------



## xIcyBluex

Hmmm. That is a good question. I don't think that they sell just the interior lining of their bags. You can ask if they can send your bag for repair at the boutiques. They might be able to help out.  But since it isn't a defect, you will probably have to pay if they offer the lining replacement service.  

But if you are interested in a DIY, you can always purchase some fabric of your choice at a craft store and sew your own.  Wshen you cut out the original lining, you can use that as a template so that you know what size to make it.  Don't forget to sew in pockets! Those are super useful. The only hard part with this that I forsee is that it might be hard to sew the lining back in since I think it is originally sewn onto the leather.  From here you have two options: 1) you can take your home made lining to a cobbler and they can sew it on for you, or 2) when you cut out the original lining, leave a small margin of the original lining so that you can sew the new lining onto the old one.


----------



## qudz104

i finally cut the tags on my gunmetal hamilton and took her for a spin today! she looked so pretty in the sunlight!


----------



## lov

qudz104 said:


> i finally cut the tags on my gunmetal hamilton and took her for a spin today! she looked so pretty in the sunlight!


woohoo!!! Congrats!!!
I cant make up my mind which to use first for this weekend!


----------



## lov

Wait! I think I'll use red.


----------



## qudz104

i was going to say to use the red!! i sooo would if i had it!


----------



## lov

Well I didnt use her yet, lol. I ended up using something else since I was wearing green.


----------



## lov

I used my black with gold hammy today! OMG! I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!
I really love this bag more than ANY of my Coach bags!!!


----------



## loveglam

My luggage Hamilton with ghw is on it's way to me. I'm so excited!


----------



## lov

Where did you find the luggage with gold hardware?


loveglam said:


> My luggage Hamilton with ghw is on it's way to me. I'm so excited!


----------



## loveglam

lov said:


> Where did you find the luggage with gold hardware?



Macy's has them on their website! They also have black and vanilla with ghw.


----------



## Ghost55

I have a question... I have been checking out the hamiltons and I see 2 versions currently. The ones with the lock and the ones without the lock. I have yet to see the ones without the lock in a store, but I see them on the bay. Are the ones without the lock repilicas?

I am new to MK and trying to understand.


----------



## codegirl

I'm pretty sure the ones without the lock are the outlet versions.  HTH!


----------



## Ghost55

^^ Thanks! It does!


----------



## sandc

I bought a new MK today!  I take some pics tomorrow in the light and post it. I love this bag. I got the slate croc Hamilton.  I saw this bag about a month ago when the SA brought it out for me. I have gone back three times since to look at it. I just love it.  I was waiting to see if they would come out with it in the medium size, but the SA said that while she isn't sure, when they got the mocha & peanut croc in they got both sizes at the same time.  I am just going to hold on to the slate for a couple weeks and if they get the medium in with the new floor set, I will exchange.

I mentioned this in another thread but the SA also said that if you live more than 50 miles from the MK store, you got 10% off. My out of town mother-in-law was with me, so I got the 10% off.  Still more than I wanted to spend, but it basically brought he price back down to what it was before the price increase.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, girls!  I haven't popped in in ages.  My fave MK SA just sent me a pic.  I HAVE to have a pair!  I thought I'd pass the pic along.  So cute!


----------



## nc.girl

nascar fan said:


> Hi, girls!  I haven't popped in in ages.  My fave MK SA just sent me a pic.  I HAVE to have a pair!  I thought I'd pass the pic along.  So cute!



Oh wow, those are awesome! I think I need a pair of these as well! I'm still kicking myself over a pair of MK shoes I passed on in TJ Maxx awhile back...doh!


----------



## nascar fan

I found a price on them.   They are $325.


----------



## jun3machina

hahaha! NAS and ghost are in here!!! LOL. hi girls, im a MJ girl....but have owned a few MK's from the astor line. I just saw the hamilton tote in the distressd mocha on a pop-up somewhere..i just about died. I need this bag. NEED, gonna get it, buy retail, NEED. does anyone have any size reference for it in the large and medium sizes? i prefer the leather/non-chain strap on the medium size, but I adore huge bags....hrm ....need to find a place that's gonna stock this ASAP


----------



## sandc

My indigo Hamilton just arrived. I am loving this color!  I will snap some pics tonight.


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> hahaha! NAS and ghost are in here!!! LOL. hi girls, im a MJ girl....but have owned a few MK's from the astor line. I just saw the hamilton tote in the distressd mocha on a pop-up somewhere..i just about died. I need this bag. NEED, gonna get it, buy retail, NEED. does anyone have any size reference for it in the large and medium sizes? i prefer the leather/non-chain strap on the medium size, but I adore huge bags....hrm ....need to find a place that's gonna stock this ASAP


Hi, June! 

Thought I'd pop in and show a pair of MK heels that I adore! They are like wearing a pair of comfy slippers (with heels)


----------



## jun3machina

those are hotness nas!

i've owned several pairs of shoes/boots by him. he does do some comfy, beautiful shoes too!


----------



## beautyinlaw

I did a bad thing and went into the michael kors store today at the mall... I ended up walking out with the Margo Top-Handle Tote in luggage. :shame:

I'm really REALLY banned now.


----------



## sandc

Family cracks me up.  Yesterday at Thanksgiving my step-mom asked to see my purse. She always wants to see what I'm carrying. I had my black Hamilton. It was in the other room and she asked me if she could go get my Coach to show my brother's girlfriend. I said she could get my bag, but it wasn't Coach it was Michael Kors.  She just said "Oh" and walked away. No longer interested.  I think she has only heard of Coach. I had to laugh.  I said it was okay it's still designer and she said something about always wanting to see my Coach bags. I think I made her sad when I said I hadn't bought a Coach in years because they really haven't had anything I have liked. Maybe I should dig out a Coach to take to the next holiday function for her.


----------



## TheCrew

I spied a claret e/w Hamilton on Covert Affairs', Horse to Water' episode on 11/22/11.  Pretty cool and it's really a gorgeous bag.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I wanted a red leather with gold hardware wallet...Mom is now holding hostage my Christmas present of the red/gold continental wallet!


----------



## fashiolista

Guys I'm going to an MK outlet tomorrow. I am thinking about purchasing the Jet Set Travel Tote in Black, do you guys recommend the bag for Uni purposes? I basically just want to carry a book or two, phone, make up bag, and wallet.


----------



## TXGirlie

I got the black signature Benet tote recently...love it!
I'm also thinking of getting one of those cute Flight crossbody bags...maybe in pink!
Has anyone got either of these styles yet?


----------



## piosavsfan

I took out my aubergine Hamilton for the first time in a while this week and realized how much I've missed it. The Hamilton is so gorgeous!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Spotted:   MK outlet verisons of the Hamilton are at TJMAXX stores in Michigan.  I found a powder blue, orange, black, brown and grey bags this week all priced $ 179.  Also a lock small Hamilton $ 199.  Fulton and other bags at TJMAXX can be found.  I picked up a black Hamilton with gold hardward.  I prefer the size of this bag over the lock and key large one that I own.  This bag is a medium size and the leather is to die for!  LOVE GOLD HARDWARE ON MY BAGS.   If your looking for a MK bag head out to TJMAXX.


----------



## bagee

Anybody have a MK bowling satchel?


----------



## cathead87

I am brand new to MK and have a question about the Milo Tote. Does it come with a long strap? This eBay listing has a long strap but I don't see it in any other picture/listing...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150743564213?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## KimmyAnne

Thought I'd share an amusing story...  We went out to dinner a while back, and I really went all out on the make up because we were going out after.  I was carrying my MK monogrammed logo tote.  I was standing outside waiting for the rest of my party, and a lady walked by and says to me "Oh, do you sell Mary Kay make up?" And I'm all confused... I know my make up looks awesome that night, but why Mary Kay?  Why not ask if I work for MAC or Lancome or something? LOL. So I tell her "No, why?"   Her response.......


"Isn't Mary Kay what all those MK's on your bag stand for?"

LOL, yes, where I live, most of the people don't even know who Michael Kors is (and I thought most people did just because of project Runway).


----------



## betrbagthanher

Hello!! Does anyone know what style this bag is? sorry kind of new here! just need a little help.. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

KimmyAnne said:


> Thought I'd share an amusing story...  We went out to dinner a while back, and I really went all out on the make up because we were going out after.  I was carrying my MK monogrammed logo tote.  I was standing outside waiting for the rest of my party, and a lady walked by and says to me "Oh, do you sell Mary Kay make up?" And I'm all confused... I know my make up looks awesome that night, but why Mary Kay?  Why not ask if I work for MAC or Lancome or something? LOL. So I tell her "No, why?"   Her response.......
> 
> 
> "Isn't Mary Kay what all those MK's on your bag stand for?"
> 
> LOL, yes, where I live, most of the people don't even know who Michael Kors is (and I thought most people did just because of project Runway).


That is truly a funny one!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I need help with my next can't get it off my mind bag.  I just culled my collection and am just getting into liking some of the new MK designs that don't have too much weight and metal.  Soooo . . . at first I wanted a Knox but all the ones I read about have torn linings so then I moved to the small Hamilton and honestly like the leather on last seasons better than this seasons with the lock so I'd go with the white and gold hardware. then I see the Coach Pinnacle Louisa and last but not least the mega fabulous MK GIA Ecru satchel.  You almost have to hold this one in person to appreciate how fine the leather is.  I am a tad worried about the small 3.5" drop but it seems to fit just fine over the wrist.  I had the SA try it on and it just was so much nicer than the others.  The gold tone hardware on it is just a class act.  The dark brown trim finishing is fabulous too and it has gold square feet!!  Well ladies, can I get some opinions on this? Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GingerSnap527

*sigh*

Fellow MK lovers, I was at Nordstrom Rack and saw a beautiful orange with gold hardware Beverly for around $229. I have been hunting for an orange bag, but the price is more than I would pay for an orange bag; I spend that kind of money on black/brown bags typically.

Major regret, it was so pretty....just needed to vent, lol.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Fellow MK lovers, I was at Nordstrom Rack and saw a beautiful orange with gold hardware Beverly for around $229. I have been hunting for an orange bag, but the price is more than I would pay for an orange bag; I spend that kind of money on black/brown bags typically.

Major regret, it was so pretty....just needed to vent, lol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I hear you - I got the MK tangerine ostrich and while I love it, I almost think I should have gotten the cinnamon as it has an orange tone but would be so much more useful; however, when I where that bag, people stare and comment. It's such a yummy color this year, had to have it. I will have to look up that style and check it out.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Even worse...I went back to the NR and the bag was gone, *sigh*


----------



## altkb

ugh. i'm having the hardest time trying to get michael kors at the dept store. i lost count how many macy's i've called over the last couple of weeks. i finally stopped yesterday. decided to give up. maybe i should go back to coach...


----------



## marie0505

Do the actual MK stores have F&F or do they every do sales?


----------



## KimmyAnne

altkb said:


> ugh. i'm having the hardest time trying to get michael kors at the dept store. i lost count how many macy's i've called over the last couple of weeks. i finally stopped yesterday. decided to give up. maybe i should go back to coach...



I just saw this message now, it's hard to find MK in stores around here, too, because none of them are large stores (meaning they are low volume stores that don't sell a ton of merchandise).  Why don't you order online, or have your SA at your closest store order one for you on the register (I've done this... it supports my local store and lets the buyers of that store see there ARE ppl buying that kind of merchandise at that store).  Plus Macy's has a F&F coming up next week, so you can get 25% off


----------



## Syrenitytoo

While I do have a local MK store, I find that they dont' carry the same bags as the MK website since the website is run by Neiman Marcus.  I also see bags at Nordies and Macys and they don't have them.  The header store never runs sales so that means I have to find it elsewhere.  That is where places like Macy's comes in helpful.  Two weeks ago when I knew they were going to be doing pre-sale for F&F at macys (25% off), I ordered the MK bag myself as they did not carry it in my stores.  Using ****** I was able to save 6%, then the F&F 25% - it makes having a $398 bag very possible!  The bag got shipped to me and Macys was kind enough to do the price adjustment.  As KA said "it supports your local store as well".   You just have to do some homework.  I'm also not really fond of some of the quality control at MK lately.  While they have got my attention clearly this season, I see some of their Hamiltons that are so different from others and yet they are being put out there for sale.  I've also seen some ostrich prints (which I love over the crocs) that are so misprinted it's sad.  Not sure what's up with that.  I actually just picked up a cinnamon ostrich Hamilton from last season which is 2" shorter making it between this season's small and large bag in size.  Can't wait to get it!
Love their Bedford tote too - classy, classic, simple lines but Wow! in vanilla/goldtone.
Hats off to MK this season.


----------



## dorothygail101

WithFrises said:


> I'm so proud that MK is considered a tPF PREMIER designer.


i agree 100%!


----------



## themaine

Syrenitytoo said:


> While I do have a local MK store, I find that they dont' carry the same bags as the MK website since the website is run by Neiman Marcus.  I also see bags at Nordies and Macys and they don't have them.  The header store never runs sales so that means I have to find it elsewhere.  That is where places like Macy's comes in helpful.  Two weeks ago when I knew they were going to be doing pre-sale for F&F at macys (25% off), I ordered the MK bag myself as they did not carry it in my stores.  Using ****** I was able to save 6%, then the F&F 25% - it makes having a $398 bag very possible!  The bag got shipped to me and Macys was kind enough to do the price adjustment.  As KA said "it supports your local store as well".   You just have to do some homework.  I'm also not really fond of some of the quality control at MK lately.  While they have got my attention clearly this season, I see some of their Hamiltons that are so different from others and yet they are being put out there for sale.  I've also seen some ostrich prints (which I love over the crocs) that are so misprinted it's sad.  Not sure what's up with that.  I actually just picked up a cinnamon ostrich Hamilton from last season which is 2" shorter making it between this season's small and large bag in size.  Can't wait to get it!
> Love their Bedford tote too - classy, classic, simple lines but Wow! in vanilla/goldtone.
> Hats off to MK this season.



Do you know what styles of the Hamilton are 2" shorter? Is it only the ostrich ones? I would prefer for them to be 2" shorter. I think if it was between the small and large, then it would be the perfect bag.


----------



## Alexisfromtexas

Just purchased online, reading bad reviews. Does anybody have one, and how do you like it?


----------



## HugeBayBoy

bagee said:
			
		

> Anybody have a MK bowling satchel?



Yes! It's my mommy bag. I have the large satchel.  It fits EVERYTHING! It's the best bag EVER!!! Mine can neatly (or chaotically fit) my MK wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses, iPhone, iPad, kids toys, pacifiers, a few diapers & wipes, a Barbie or 2, hot wheels, nursing cover, bottle of water, and more all at once.    Thank you, MK!!


----------



## bunbun2011

I am glad there are somewhere I can express my feelings... thank you for openning up this...
My husband bought me a MK bag on this past sunday afternoon, when I got home later on that day, I took it out of the package and looked at it again and I see white marks in several places. Closer inspection reveals that the patent has cracked before I even used it. I went to the store (Ottawa, canada) the second day right away, and the sells person  claims that that's a brand new bag with no problem. In addition, she did not even explain anything right away she said "you inspected it yesterday, you did not see it, it's not my problem" with an very bad attitude.I was happy to try a different designer bag for a change but this first time experience really upset us.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just bought a purse on eBay that I missed out on a few months ago at Nordstrom Rack. I remember seeing it, picking it up, carrying it around...and putting it back!  I immediately regretted it, but when I went back the next day it was gone!

I had been searching for this bag ever since, and when it popped up on eBay I immediately hit Buy It Now. 

Hopefully it arrives in great condition and I can do a reveal!

Lesson learned-don't hesitate on purchases at places like outlets where there is only ONE of the item!


----------



## Doodica

How do you know when a bag is too young for you?  I am in love with the Upton Astor shoulder bag.  I have wanted one for over a year. I love the studs and the whole look and feel of the bag. What's holding my back is the fact that I'm 49 and I'm not sure if the bag looks too young and too rock star for someone staring 50 in the face. I don't look or feel it, but I also don't want to be chasing youth or look like I'm trying to hold on when I should have let go. 

So what do you think, can 50 and fabulous still include MK studs???


----------



## Restore724

Doodica said:


> How do you know when a bag is too young for you? I am in love with the *Upton Astor *shoulder bag. I have wanted one for over a year. I love the studs and the whole look and feel of the bag. What's holding my back is the fact that I'm 49 and I'm not sure if the bag looks too young and too rock star for someone staring 50 in the face. I don't look or feel it, but I also don't want to be chasing youth or look like I'm trying to hold on when I should have let go.
> 
> So what do you think, can 50 and fabulous still include MK studs???


 
Doodica, You are a young rockstar!  Go for it and get one asap!
Look at this one with the cute puppy.


----------



## Doodica

Love it. And thanks!!!


----------



## realeyes

What season is this wallet from? I can't find it anywhere, or is it a fake?

http://www.lyst.com/accessories/michael-kors-hamilton-signature-zip-around-wallet-vanilla-logo-4/

Thanks.


----------



## Monterra

I just ordered the Bedford tote in black leather/SHW and a silver MK bead bracelet from Macy'shttp://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...967217&Quantity=1&seqNo=4&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG and already cannot wait for the shipment to arrive!!!

I did search a lot around the interwebs in order to find the perfect work-laptop-tote and for some reason it was always MK that struck me most... It was a tight fight between the Bedford tote, the black saffiano Hamilton w/ SHW (the opening is a little tight for my laptop) and the large black Cynthia satchel (impossible to find!).

Plus with the Macy's code VIP I got -20% off and free international shipping, woohoo! Might save another ~100 bucks if the package is not checked in the customs.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Its a standard MK wallet.   Ones with the locks are from fp stores.. 
this is an outlet version...






must be a season or so, I cant find that one (you posted)on ebay.  Lots of just leather with the lock but not monogram. 



realeyes said:


> What season is this wallet from? I can't find it anywhere, or is it a fake?
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/accessories/michael-kors-hamilton-signature-zip-around-wallet-vanilla-logo-4/
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Doodica said:


> How do you know when a bag is too young for you?  I am in love with the Upton Astor shoulder bag.  I have wanted one for over a year. I love the studs and the whole look and feel of the bag. What's holding my back is the fact that I'm 49 and I'm not sure if the bag looks too young and too rock star for someone staring 50 in the face. I don't look or feel it, but I also don't want to be chasing youth or look like I'm trying to hold on when I should have let go.
> 
> So what do you think, can 50 and fabulous still include MK studs???


No I definitely don't think it's too young a look to pull off. I face the same thing every day being post 50 and what I ask instead is " will I get bored with it or will it be in this year, out the next". What I've learned is that if I truly want it I can sleep on it and I'll still love it tomorrow.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Bag Fetish said:


> Its a standard MK wallet.   Ones with the locks are from fp stores..
> this is an outlet version...
> a3.zassets.com/images/z/1/6/3/1/5/9/1631598-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg
> 
> must be a season or so, I cant find that one (you posted)on ebay.  Lots of just leather with the lock but not monogram.


I believe that was out summer 2011?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Syrenitytoo said:


> No I definitely don't think it's too young a look to pull off. I face the same thing every day being post 50 and what I ask instead is " will I get bored with it or will it be in this year, out the next". What I've learned is that if I truly want it I can sleep on it and I'll still love it tomorrow.


So did you end up getting it?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Doodica said:


> How do you know when a bag is too young for you?  I am in love with the Upton Astor shoulder bag.  I have wanted one for over a year. I love the studs and the whole look and feel of the bag. What's holding my back is the fact that I'm 49 and I'm not sure if the bag looks too young and too rock star for someone staring 50 in the face. I don't look or feel it, but I also don't want to be chasing youth or look like I'm trying to hold on when I should have let go.
> 
> So what do you think, can 50 and fabulous still include MK studs???


So did you end up getting it?  I decided I cannot live without it so I ordered the Uptown Astor in Bordeaux.  I should get it in Monday and will post when it arrives.


----------



## rogersa

Speaking of too young or old, I have always loved the Hamilton. And ever since I saw the new blacked out beaded one I'm even more in love. Do you think the bag can be too old for someone? I'm in my early 20's and my mom always said it looks like an older purse. I think it's classic!


----------



## Littlejo00

I think the Hamilton is a bag that is suited to any age. The exotic croc and snake embossed leathers seem more edgy and trendy to me. The smooth finish bags look more elegant. I say go for it if you love it!


----------



## rogersa

Thanks!


----------



## scottishdoll

I just bought this Hamilton from Selfridges in London.  It hasn't arrived yet but I can't wait to get my hands on it.  It's my first MK bag and I'm most definitely a fan now

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/B...001451-30H1THMT3L217/?previewAttribute=Coffee


----------



## yeemyek

so very very depressed! i've been drooling over this old watch style for YEARS and from time to time check eb*y...for years! yesterday my search yielded 1 result and it was the elusive MK5107. i bid on it (a good amount over ticket price) but unfortunately still lost the auction =[ it sold for $352 (and retails at $225!!) congrats to the one who one this beautiful watch. someone please let me know if it pops up anywhere?! thanks!


----------



## terrorstorm

Hi everyone! 

So I received my first MK bag today - a lovely large black Hamilton. I'm absolutely in love, but I'm having a bit of an issue with the lock and was wondering if any of you have experienced the same?

I can't open it for some reason. Tried multiple times, but nothing. Also worried about scratching the key. Is there any kind of trick to make it work? I desperately need to open the lock from time to time (travelling back and forth from uni with quite a lot of things).


----------



## Waffle65

terrorstorm said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I received my first MK bag today - a lovely large black Hamilton. I'm absolutely in love, but I'm having a bit of an issue with the lock and was wondering if any of you have experienced the same?
> 
> I can't open it for some reason. Tried multiple times, but nothing. Also worried about scratching the key. Is there any kind of trick to make it work? I desperately need to open the lock from time to time (travelling back and forth from uni with quite a lot of things).



You should be able to open the lock. You could try taking it back to the store and getting a new lock.


----------



## brunette3

Hi everyone! I am new here. I just got my first MK a couple of months ago and am IN LOVE with it. I am wanting a weekender now. I saw one at TJMaxx for $219 and didn't get it.  Went back a few days later and it was gone. SO sad. Where is the best place to find one? ebay? Are they generally authentic? What is a good price? Do people on here sell?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

brunette3 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here. I just got my first MK a couple of months ago and am IN LOVE with it. I am wanting a weekender now. I saw one at TJMaxx for $219 and didn't get it.  Went back a few days later and it was gone. SO sad. Where is the best place to find one? ebay? Are they generally authentic? What is a good price? Do people on here sell?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!



Yes, The Bay is a great place to get them with quite a bit of savings; with a Macys or Lord and Taylor credit card you can get them as well for 20-25% off several times a year.  Macys has two promotional events and L&T gives you a coupon in your monthly statement that can be used on MK.  Many of us on here do sell on EBay as well.  I know I do when I tire of them or want something new or just find that it doesn't fit the stage I'm in.  I find MK fakes easy to spot as they just are not made of good quality products.  I have a personal gripe about MK's quality control right now.  I see Hamilton bags on people's arms and the handles are dragging the bag down a good 6" - that shouldn't be.  The Hamilton should be a stately structured bag.  I have had to actually return a few.  Good luck.


----------



## Cocolo

Hi guys.  I'm usually in the Bish or KimK or the Minkoff threads, but I just bought my first MK Bag. ( 2 years ago DH got me a lovely Rose Gold and crystal MK watch.) So when I was deciding between a Treesje, or the Aubergine Zuma, when I told him the zuma was from Michael Kors, he said "Oh, the watch guy?"  OMG, men DO listen. 

Anyway, I am now awaiting my first MK Bag.  It has some scratches on the bottom, but is otherwise new and never worn. and accordiing to the seller pristine in every other way.  So I'm doing the happy dance.

So nice to dip my toe into new waters, and again, I was floored when he recognized the name.  He can't remember RM for his life, and doesn't know treesje or Botkier, but the watch guy he remembers. Go figure.   

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## OverAnalyst

Just got my first MK bag, and I'm so excited. Gilmore east/west satchel in vanilla. I happened to snag it during Macy's 25% off sale. I'm so excited! My hubby actually helped me pick it out... I was looking at a cheaper CK bag and my husband was like, "How about this one?" 

Why, yes. Done.


----------



## savvyschuh

Syrenitytoo said:


> Yes, The Bay is a great place to get them with quite a bit of savings; with a Macys or Lord and Taylor credit card you can get them as well for 20-25% off several times a year.  Macys has two promotional events and L&T gives you a coupon in your monthly statement that can be used on MK.  Many of us on here do sell on EBay as well.  I know I do when I tire of them or want something new or just find that it doesn't fit the stage I'm in.  I find MK fakes easy to spot as they just are not made of good quality products.  I have a personal gripe about MK's quality control right now.  I see Hamilton bags on people's arms and the handles are dragging the bag down a good 6" - that shouldn't be.  The Hamilton should be a stately structured bag.  I have had to actually return a few.  Good luck.


I've found some great looking bags at TJ Maxx and Marshalls but the price wasn't competitive with what you can find on eBay.


----------



## bellagem

yeemyek said:


> so very very depressed! i've been drooling over this old watch style for YEARS and from time to time check eb*y...for years! yesterday my search yielded 1 result and it was the elusive MK5107. i bid on it (a good amount over ticket price) but unfortunately still lost the auction =[ it sold for $352 (and retails at $225!!) congrats to the one who one this beautiful watch. someone please let me know if it pops up anywhere?! thanks!


Sorry to hear that!!! I feel your pain  I had to hunt down my watch too. I'll let you know if I find it for you!!


----------



## No Cute

Does anyone know the name of the lovely yellow bag on the model's wrist in the cover picture for the MK forum?

Thank you.


----------



## nicole_201012

hi all - new to the forum. i have a question & i'm not sure where else to post it... i purchased my first MK piece (an embossed continental wallet) from an outlet in Indiana about a year and a half ago... it didnt come with a dustbag or box... which didnt matter to me at the time, but is kind of an issue now as i'm planning on moving soon and want to be able to store/travel safely with my designer pieces. Anyway, I also purchased my jet set travel tote at the MK on 5th ave this past october and was given a dust bag but no box... i'm wondering if i go to the MK here in NYC if they will give me a dust bag or box for my wallet even though i didnt buy it there? or a box for my jet set...? (has anyone ever gotten a box for their jet set?) Sorry for all the questions, but TIA !!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

I just received a MK catalogue at home...didn't really need the pressure & temptation!  Sure enough, the website has been updated...I've been checking every day so I know 

I'm liking the perforated large Hamilton!  Ahhhh, not another one...I'm in slow pursuit of black Hamilton with gunmetal hardware and possible black version with silver hardware.

On top of this, I like the large grey Selma...the new large Naomi looks like it good too!  It functions just like the Hamilton so I don't think I'd ever get both in black.

I'm in slow pursuit of any/all bags to avoid spontaneous purchases :shame:


----------



## missmoimoi

Any comments on Naomi handbag?  I saw it irl today in walnut...nice!   It's smaller than I imagined. I thought it was same size as Hamilton NS chain tote.  The walnut brown is very nice colour.


----------



## SeeOurtney

Hi everyone!!

New here, with a conundrum of sorts - I'm desperately eyeing a Hamilton in vanilla (not the tall one..the shorter one) but my issue is this: I'm headed to Phoenix (I'm in small town Canada) in June, and I can't decide if I should wait to see if I can find my beauty at the "outlet" store there (anyone know if it's a true outlet store?) or if I should order it through Macy's with their friend & family sale? Obviously I'm hoping for the best deal..

Thanks!


----------



## bellagem

F&F to be safe


----------



## OverAnalyst

bellagem said:


> F&F to be safe


I definitely agree!


----------



## SeeOurtney

I found the studded quilted version today for $199....ssooo I got that one! I fear I'm already addicted to these babies despite not having one to call my own yet. Lol.


----------



## kynichole

HELLO! 
I am new to purseforum and saw this thread, hoping someone could help me out as im desperate!! 
I own the luggage color Michael Kors Gansevoort Large Tote and the 2 smaller handles are completely cracking down the edging, even the belt part is cracking by the metal logo and I really have no clue how to fix this!! Is this common with the softer leather... Does anyone know how to fix it!? 
My two Hamitons havent done this neither has my beford, so I feel maybe its a different leather. Im sorry if there is another thread dedicated to this question.. I couldnt find it!


Thanks


----------



## lizapratiwi

Hi everyone 

I'm so happy to find this forum, new kid on TPF here &#128536; I haven't uploaded my profile picture yet &#128542; but definitely soon; thank you for iluvmybags who initiated the chat &#10084; looks like autumn has finally squeezed-in here in Auckland, we did have the longest summer ever, a beautiful one! we didn't have summer at all last year, it was raining and cloudy most of the days; anyway, wishing you a wonderful day where ever you are )

here it goes my first post, love Liza.


----------



## Peony1704

Hey everyone! 
just like Liza I'm also new on here. But I already got a question and I hope to find some help:

  I wanted to buy one a Hamilton Weekender that would have that shape - because I love it and already saw it on some girls: http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/cyjjlow/media/IMG_5031-1.jpg.html

  But the only Weekender I found on michaelkors.com was looking like that: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...s-Hamilton-Weekender-Black-Totes/prod8240043/

Is the first one not authentic? Or was it a limited edition? Please help!

Best wishes,
Peony


----------



## leasul2003

Peony1704 said:


> Hey everyone!
> just like Liza I'm also new on here. But I already got a question and I hope to find some help:
> 
> I wanted to buy one a Hamilton Weekender that would have that shape - because I love it and already saw it on some girls: http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/cyjjlow/media/IMG_5031-1.jpg.html
> 
> But the only Weekender I found on michaelkors.com was looking like that: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...s-Hamilton-Weekender-Black-Totes/prod8240043/
> 
> Is the first one not authentic? Or was it a limited edition? Please help!
> 
> Best wishes,
> Peony


 
I can't say for certain if the first one is authentic. However, if it is, it would be the outlet version and that is why you cannot find it on the MK site. The Hamilton's with the metal plate are the outlet version of the Hamilton that has the lock on it.


----------



## leasul2003

For those new to Michael Kors, just thought I would share a few in general tips. By no means are they a way to guarantee authenticity, but they can give you clues. 
1. If the inside of the bag has the MK logo with a circle around it, it is likely a boutique model. 
2. If it has Michael Kors spelled out on the interior, it is probably an outlet model
3. If you are looking at the Hamilton, the one w/ the lock and key is the boutique style and the one with the metal plate is an outlet version. 

Here is a link you may find helpful. http://www.ehow.com/how_12099070_michael-kors-authentic.html


----------



## ReginaGeorge

I just have a quick question. I've been looking at some Michael Kors Jet Set travel totes and I've seen that some have som kind of zip-pocket in the middle of the bag and other bags doesn't have that. What's the difference?

TIA!


----------



## lizapratiwi

hey reginageorge  to my acknowledge, MK jet set travel tote with zipper in the middle is designed for carrying your apple gear, this is a link from apple store which describe it better

http://store.apple.com/nz/product/H8703ZM/A/michael-michael-kors-15-saffiano-jet-set-travel-tote

xx Liza


----------



## lizapratiwi

*acknowledgement :9


----------



## lizapratiwi

hello 

I've just purchased MK jet set travel tote luggage colour through Reebonz.com, I'm a bit excited.. but initially after purchasing, I happen to read bad feedback/experience with this website which kinda terrified me, related with customer service and return policy.

Has anyone had any experience before with them? mind to share it here, please?

I notice there is this one person seemed to defend Reebonz.com in any thread with disgruntled customer of theirs

wew, now my feeling is mixed, should I cancel my order? what do you think?


----------



## ReginaGeorge

lizapratiwi said:


> hey reginageorge  to my acknowledge, MK jet set travel tote with zipper in the middle is designed for carrying your apple gear, this is a link from apple store which describe it better
> 
> http://store.apple.com/nz/product/H8703ZM/A/michael-michael-kors-15-saffiano-jet-set-travel-tote
> 
> xx Liza



I see! Thanks so much for answering!


----------



## whateve

My daughter wants one of these two bags.
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...book-Travel-Tote/prod18860001/?cmCat=Wishlist

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...book-Travel-Tote/prod21640004/?cmCat=Wishlist

Does she have to worry about color transfer with the white one?
Do they make a brown one that has the center zippered section?


----------



## PugHeaven

whateve said:


> My daughter wants one of these two bags.
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...book-Travel-Tote/prod18860001/?cmCat=Wishlist
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...book-Travel-Tote/prod21640004/?cmCat=Wishlist
> 
> Does she have to worry about color transfer with the white one?
> Do they make a brown one that has the center zippered section?



I wish I could help you with the color transfer question, but I don't have a  light color MK bag.  I do, however, have the Hamilton satchel in the brown signature and I can tell you it's virtually care free.  I'm not positive that this color comes with a center zip in the bag you posted, but usually MK does their signature PVC bags in both vanilla and brown.  Maybe the brown is just sold out at the moment in the zippered bag.  Have you tried other sites (Macy's, Zappos, Dillard's, etc.)?


----------



## whateve

PugHeaven said:


> I wish I could help you with the color transfer question, but I don't have a  light color MK bag.  I do, however, have the Hamilton satchel in the brown signature and I can tell you it's virtually care free.  I'm not positive that this color comes with a center zip in the bag you posted, but usually MK does their signature PVC bags in both vanilla and brown.  Maybe the brown is just sold out at the moment in the zippered bag.  Have you tried other sites (Macy's, Zappos, Dillard's, etc.)?



Thanks. I looked on Macys.com and they didn't have it. I'm planning on stopping by the outlets, the FP store and a few department stores in a few days. They have a lot of bags they can order at the department stores that aren't on the websites.

My daughter prefers the white but would get the brown if there was a color transfer problem but she wants the center zippered compartment for her laptop.


----------



## tazfrk

SeeOurtney said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> New here, with a conundrum of sorts - I'm desperately eyeing a Hamilton in vanilla (not the tall one..the shorter one) but my issue is this: I'm headed to Phoenix (I'm in small town Canada) in June, and I can't decide if I should wait to see if I can find my beauty at the "outlet" store there (anyone know if it's a true outlet store?) or if I should order it through Macy's with their friend & family sale? Obviously I'm hoping for the best deal..
> 
> Thanks!


I live in Phoenix and we have a wonderful selection of places to buy MK, we have the MK store in the Scottsdale Fashion Mall plus dillards and Macy's. We also have a great outlet mall that has MK but I have found for the nice purses the prices are not much lower or even could be higher there.


----------



## micheala

New member here! I started browsing the forums a while back but only recently started posting :blossom:

Just wanted to say I'm a huge fan of MK as well


----------



## tazfrk

micheala said:


> New member here! I started browsing the forums a while back but only recently started posting :blossom:
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm a huge fan of MK as well



Welcome, we are glad to have another MK lover


----------



## XCruiseMe

OverAnalyst said:


> Just got my first MK bag, and I'm so excited. Gilmore east/west satchel in vanilla. I happened to snag it during Macy's 25% off sale. I'm so excited! My hubby actually helped me pick it out... I was looking at a cheaper CK bag and my husband was like, "How about this one?"
> 
> Why, yes. Done.



sounds like he is a keeper!


----------



## qlueless

Hi ladies i am new to the 'purse ' forum and my first post was in  the MK forum .just purchased  a mettalic silver mk clutch  the one that is somewhat like the stella mcartney one
The pic is of the black  the one i really wanted but it was sold out


----------



## tazfrk

OMG
MK just posted a pic of their new bag color, blue and black hamilton, its on their website, gorgeous!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

I just joined TPF yesterday, already loving it!  I have been looking for a place just like this to visit with other MK fans.  Looking at some of the photos, you ladies all look young and slim!  Hope you don't mind the mid-aged, full figured , contributors.  I am really into color, so I don't have any neutral purses except my navy Astor.  I was reading another thread about new colors, and discovered the pomegranate Hamilton.  Gorgeous!  If only it came with SHW


----------



## tazfrk

mkpurselover said:


> I just joined TPF yesterday, already loving it!  I have been looking for a place just like this to visit with other MK fans.  Looking at some of the photos, you ladies all look young and slim!  Hope you don't mind the mid-aged, full figured , contributors.  I am really into color, so I don't have any neutral purses except my navy Astor.  I was reading another thread about new colors, and discovered the pomegranate Hamilton.  Gorgeous!  If only it came with SHW



Ha ha I am neither young or slim, lol, but I do love MK, and welcome to our super friendly forum!


----------



## tazfrk

Have I mentioned I hate being banned, my best friend just bought the new black/blue colorblock Hamilton with the silver hardware, gorgeous!


----------



## mkpurselover

tazfrk said:


> Have I mentioned I hate being banned, my best friend just bought the new black/blue colorblock Hamilton with the silver hardware, gorgeous!


Yes, I saw that one on the MK site also, another tdf beauty.  I am blessed with an MK outlet just 8 miles away, and a brand new mall store just 20 miles away.  The as said come in this week, they will have the new cobalt bags in.  I must go see in person.


----------



## mkpurselover

tazfrk said:


> Ha ha I am neither young or slim, lol, but I do love MK, and welcome to our super friendly forum!


Thanks for the support


----------



## PugHeaven

mkpurselover said:


> I just joined TPF yesterday, already loving it!  I have been looking for a place just like this to visit with other MK fans.  Looking at some of the photos, you ladies all look young and slim!  Hope you don't mind the mid-aged, full figured , contributors.  I am really into color, so I don't have any neutral purses except my navy Astor.  I was reading another thread about new colors, and discovered the pomegranate Hamilton.  Gorgeous!  If only it came with SHW


Welcome!  Fortunately, good taste has no age limit!


----------



## tazfrk

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks for the support



You are welcome


----------



## TaterTots

I'm new here at TPF and just wanted to say hello as well!!  MK is my new obsession and in the past week I've purchased a Jet set monogram sig and a Large Grayson sig with matching wallet and I'm already looking for my next purchase...  what can I say when I find something I love I go hard...  

...  But I really wanted to just tell everyone hello and say that I'm so thrilled to have found this forum..


----------



## tazfrk

TaterTots said:


> I'm new here at TPF and just wanted to say hello as well!!  MK is my new obsession and in the past week I've purchased a Jet set monogram sig and a Large Grayson sig with matching wallet and I'm already looking for my next purchase...  what can I say when I find something I love I go hard...
> 
> ...  But I really wanted to just tell everyone hello and say that I'm so thrilled to have found this forum..



We are happy to have you, glad to know I am not the only one who goes hard


----------



## TaterTots

tazfrk said:


> We are happy to have you, glad to know I am not the only one who goes hard


 

EEKKK!!   ...  I'm so glad to see someone else is on the same boat as I am...


----------



## tazfrk

TaterTots said:


> EEKKK!!   ...  I'm so glad to see someone else is on the same boat as I am...



Yes except my husband has sent me to banned island until Oct 31, watch out stores on Nov 1st:banned:


----------



## TaterTots

LOL!!! I wonder how long it will take my Husband to do the same to me?  It's been sometime since I've been sent,  Maybe I should cool my own jets before he tells me no more ...  but maybe I should purchase one more bag first.


----------



## tazfrk

TaterTots said:


> LOL!!! I wonder how long it will take my Husband to do the same to me?  It's been sometime since I've been sent,  Maybe I should cool my own jets before he tells me no more ...  but maybe I should purchase one more bag first.



One more, one more, rah, rah, rah


----------



## TaterTots

Could MKs Palm Green be carried year around or is it to bright for a fall winter color?


----------



## TaterTots

I can't help it ...  I just placed an order for the Jet Set Medium Saffiano Travel Tote in Palm Green!  I had been trying to decide if I wanted the small or medium but and after I seen the gorgeous pink one that was posted today I decided I wanted something with some color and then when I was just looking around at Zappos I found the Palm color and flipped and then for it to be on sale for $167.99 I couldn't pass it up!!!  That's at a savings of $110 ...  Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## XCruiseMe

I am fairly new to MK, and was wondering, what should I use to protect my Hamilton N/S Canvas Striped Navy bag.  I've never had a Canvas bag before, so any help would be great!  

Thanks


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi all.  Just wanted to say good morning (where I am it's still am).  I have been a member for my 5 days so now I can start my own threads (yea).  
Anyway, just went to MK site, new stuff everyday!  Including a pomegranate hammie wallet with SHW!  I might have to have this, as I don't know if there will be a full size of the same.


----------



## TaterTots

I think tomorrow will make my 5 days.    ...  and thanks for the reminder,  I haven't checked the MK store yet today.  I must go see what's new.


----------



## mkpurselover

OH, Plus a grey croc studded Hamilton!  Gorgeous


----------



## TaterTots

mkpurselover said:


> OH, Plus a grey croc studded Hamilton!  Gorgeous



I KNOW!!! It's so gorgeous I could DIE!!!


----------



## kkatrina

mkpurselover said:


> OH, Plus a grey croc studded Hamilton!  Gorgeous


Careful careful....this one is more beautiful in person!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

kkatrina said:


> Careful careful....this one is more beautiful in person!!!


Where did you see it?


----------



## TaterTots

kkatrina said:


> Careful careful....this one is more beautiful in person!!!


 

OMG!!!  You had to say that...


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> Careful careful....this one is more beautiful in person!!!



I soooooo agree!


----------



## farris2

I'm new to MK and I think I'm ready to try the jet set zip top tote. I thought the Coach Saffiano med tote would work but it measured 18 inches across the top...not cute on me. I really like the tote that is close to the totally in mm size. Are the light straps vachetta?


----------



## tazfrk

farris2 said:


> I'm new to MK and I think I'm ready to try the jet set zip top tote. I thought the Coach Saffiano med tote would work but it measured 18 inches across the top...not cute on me. I really like the tote that is close to the totally in mm size. Are the light straps vachetta?



I think one poster said they are treated vachetta


----------



## farris2

tazfrk said:


> I think one poster said they are treated vachetta



Thanks!


----------



## Luba87

mkpurselover said:


> OH, Plus a grey croc studded Hamilton!  Gorgeous



THIS!! I'm drooling.


----------



## kirbyallison

iluvmybags said:


> Hey girls (and guys?!), we finally did it!!  We have a dedicated Michael Kors sub-forum!!  Nearly every other sub-forum has their own chat thread, so it's only fitting that we start a brand spanking new thread for nothing but "chit-chat"!
> 
> Feel free to talk about anything and everything.
> Having a bad day and need to vent?  C'mon in and let it all out.  Want to celebrate or share some good news?  Share it with your fellow MK lovers!!  Or maybe you're bored and just feel like checking in to see who's around.
> 
> The MK Chat Thread is now open for discussion!!


Went by the Michael Kors outlet in Allen, Texas this past weekend and wasn't that successful. Anyone been to other nearby outlets and find anything?? Maybe the San Marcos or Grapevine outlets?


----------



## tazfrk

Just have to put it out there that us MK fanatics are awesome guys and gals!


----------



## twinkielucille

Finally decided to join up instead of forever lurking, and I have to say that I love the MK section!  I'm new to the brand, but insanely obsessed.  Right now I have a Jet Set Top Zip Tote, a Hamilton in brown ostrich leather, and a persimmon tie dye NS Jet Set Tote.  Currently, I'm debating on either a pink or orange large Colgate tote or a Delancy.  Any suggestions?  I love a big purse!


----------



## tazfrk

twinkielucille said:


> Finally decided to join up instead of forever lurking, and I have to say that I love the MK section!  I'm new to the brand, but insanely obsessed.  Right now I have a Jet Set Top Zip Tote, a Hamilton in brown ostrich leather, and a persimmon tie dye NS Jet Set Tote.  Currently, I'm debating on either a pink or orange large Colgate tote or a Delancy.  Any suggestions?  I love a big purse!



A big huge welcome!!!! Great bags so far, and we are all sooooo obsessed, lol. Havent heard of the colgate or delancy?? pics?


----------



## kkatrina

mkpurselover said:


> Where did you see it?



Sorry I didn't see your post. At my local MK store in Canada.



TaterTots said:


> OMG!!!  You had to say that...



 Did you see it yet??? 



tazfrk said:


> I soooooo agree!



Nov 1 Nov 1 Nov 1.....94 days, you can do it !


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> Sorry I didn't see your post. At my local MK store in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see it yet???
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 1 Nov 1 Nov 1.....94 days, you can do it !



OMG 94 days sounds so long!!!! My husband said the other day "boy am I going to be in trouble on Nov 1st when you are off your bag ban" I just snickered.


----------



## twinkielucille

Thanks for the welcome! I saw a Delancy (Delancey?) at a TJ Maxx, and found the Colgate tote on eBay. The Colgate bags are pebbled leather, super slouchy and super cute. I'm torn between the mandarin and zinnia colors. Maybe both??


----------



## tazfrk

twinkielucille said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I saw a Delancy (Delancey?) at a TJ Maxx, and found the Colgate tote on eBay. The Colgate bags are pebbled leather, super slouchy and super cute. I'm torn between the mandarin and zinnia colors. Maybe both??



I truly love the zinnia color it goes with so much, but the mandarin is very pretty also.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

I hate color transfer! 

I've spent an hour looking at my beautiful bag instead of working because it is evil and vile!

HMPF... I love to carry beautiful purses, I don't think they should be babied to much because after a while its marks of love & that you use them enough that they show the love you've shown your bag... BUT AFTER ONE USE!!!!


That is my vent :rain::cry:


----------



## tazfrk

Vintagepleasure said:


> I hate color transfer!
> 
> I've spent an hour looking at my beautiful bag instead of working because it is evil and vile!
> 
> HMPF... I love to carry beautiful purses, I don't think they should be babied to much because after a while its marks of love & that you use them enough that they show the love you've shown your bag... BUT AFTER ONE USE!!!!
> 
> 
> That is my vent :rain::cry:



Which bag did you get color transfer on? I hope not your brand new white/black one!!!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

No my pomegranate selma. I brought her home yesterday!


----------



## tazfrk

Vintagepleasure said:


> No my pomegranate selma. I brought her home yesterday!



Awwww so sorry for you, I hope you can exchange it.


----------



## Ghost55

Vintagepleasure said:


> No my pomegranate selma. I brought her home yesterday!



OOo that is horrible! What have you found out? Can you exchange etc? Is it cleanable?


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi everyone ! I hope you all can help me here ! I bought this mk gansevoort back in 2010 and used it for a little less than a year straight ! I put her away until now cause a little of the color on the handles started rubbing off .. And she had a few tiny stains . Well yesterday I cleaned it up , put the spray protectant on there and I think it's good to go ! Do you all know of any way that I can touch up the handles ?? 

Also , please be honest ! Does it look pretty beat up ? Too beat up to wear ? I have considered selling it on ebay ( although I've never sold before so I have no idea what I'd sell it for ) since I have a black Selma and brand new palm saffiano Hamilton I'm ready to wear for spring ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## San1405

Hi Vicmarie,

I think your purse is honestly in nice shape! It looks like a good everyday/dressdown purse. I personally wouldn't sell it, but that's me


----------



## San1405

Hi everyone!
I am new to Purse Forums and just thought I'd introduce myself and ask a question. I hope that's ok! 

I currently have the Mini Selma in Optic White and boy am I in love. I've always been a Coach girl but now that I hope to get better acquainted with Michael.

And here's my question: What do you guys think about the Michael Kors Marina Leather Drawstring bag? (Pic: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/5HoAAOxygj5SmmeU/$_35.JPG)
I found it for a nice price of $120 at Marshall's but it's missing the MK keychain logo. Should I get it or just go for a new purse? 
Do you guys honestly think it is a cute bag? And what age group would you categorize that bag for?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vicmarie

San1405 said:


> Hi Vicmarie,
> 
> 
> 
> I think your purse is honestly in nice shape! It looks like a good everyday/dressdown purse. I personally wouldn't sell it, but that's me




Thank you ! I've left it sitting on that chair all day and I keep gazing at it periodically , I think I might keep it ! If only I could touch up the color on the handles now ! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Vicmarie

San1405 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new to Purse Forums and just thought I'd introduce myself and ask a question. I hope that's ok!
> 
> I currently have the Mini Selma in Optic White and boy am I in love. I've always been a Coach girl but now that I hope to get better acquainted with Michael.
> 
> And here's my question: What do you guys think about the Michael Kors Marina Leather Drawstring bag? (Pic: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/5HoAAOxygj5SmmeU/$_35.JPG)
> I found it for a nice price of $120 at Marshall's but it's missing the MK keychain logo. Should I get it or just go for a new purse?
> Do you guys honestly think it is a cute bag? And what age group would you categorize that bag for?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!




I personally wouldn't get it but only because I'm really loving bright colors right now ! It's a nice bag though ! I think if you're on the fence and not convinced that maybe you should keep looking ! OR ... You can layaway and think about it for a few days ?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Euromutt86

Vicmarie said:


> Hi everyone ! I hope you all can help me here ! I bought this mk gansevoort back in 2010 and used it for a little less than a year straight ! I put her away until now cause a little of the color on the handles started rubbing off .. And she had a few tiny stains . Well yesterday I cleaned it up , put the spray protectant on there and I think it's good to go ! Do you all know of any way that I can touch up the handles ??
> 
> Also , please be honest ! Does it look pretty beat up ? Too beat up to wear ? I have considered selling it on ebay ( although I've never sold before so I have no idea what I'd sell it for ) since I have a black Selma and brand new palm saffiano Hamilton I'm ready to wear for spring !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456432
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I don't see a problem with it. Looks to be in great condition!


----------



## iceNY

Ladies, does Neiman Marcus usually send bags only in drawstring without any box (MK box)? I bought 2 Selmas and 1 phone crossbody. The Selmas came in its own drawstring in a clear plastic bag. The crossbody only has a plastic wrap. Wonder if this is normal. Thank you


----------



## Euromutt86

iceNY said:


> Ladies, does Neiman Marcus usually send bags only in drawstring without any box (MK box)? I bought 2 Selmas and 1 phone crossbody. The Selmas came in its own drawstring in a clear plastic bag. The crossbody only has a plastic wrap. Wonder if this is normal. Thank you



Yes, my crossbody only came in plastic wrap.


----------



## iceNY

Euromutt86 said:


> Yes, my crossbody only came in plastic wrap.



Thank you


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ladies, do any of you have experience with L&T shipping?  Is it usually pretty good (ie:  shipping in a bag or box, is it fairly fast)?  I have never ordered from them before......


----------



## jojon21

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, do any of you have experience with L&T shipping?  Is it usually pretty good (ie:  shipping in a bag or box, is it fairly fast)?  I have never ordered from them before......



Lord & Taylor ships fairly quickly, they use UPS, and they package very nice and securely in large boxes.  Did you get a new MK?


----------



## gatorgirl07

jojon21 said:


> Lord & Taylor ships fairly quickly, they use UPS, and they package very nice and securely in large boxes.  Did you get a new MK?




I did. I got the MK Sahara continental wallet in denim. This will be my FIRST (but not last, I'm sure) Michael Kors


----------



## jojon21

^Gorgeous wallet! Congrats on your 1st MK, I'm sure it won't be your last, they are addicting!


----------



## gatorgirl07

jojon21 said:


> ^Gorgeous wallet! Congrats on your 1st MK, I'm sure it won't be your last, they are addicting!



Thanks!  I am REALLY excited.  I have been a member of the Dooney forum since it started, but I am gradually coming here more often than not.  I am already scoping out the bag i want to go with her.  There is a Bedford satchel........


----------



## AuntJulie

jojon21 said:


> Lord & Taylor ships fairly quickly, they use UPS, and they package very nice and securely in large boxes.  Did you get a new MK?



That's good to know. I ordered the black east/west Hamilton specchio with the silver trim from L & T yesterday. 

I ordered my pearl gray Selma from ebags and it was packed nicely.


----------



## Jasmie

Anyone know whats the name of this mk bag? I saw this on the purseblog ig last yr and fell in love with it but i can't find it online


----------



## myluvofbags

Jasmie said:


> Anyone know whats the name of this mk bag? I saw this on the purseblog ig last yr and fell in love with it but i can't find it online


It's a medium weston  shoulder bag.  Should be on th MK website.  Love the zipper detail, you can put your phone in there and get to it easily.


----------



## Jasmie

myluvofbags said:


> It's a medium weston  shoulder bag.  Should be on th MK website.  Love the zipper detail, you can put your phone in there and get to it easily.



Thanks for this!


----------



## lucydee

gatorgirl07 said:


> I did. I got the MK Sahara continental wallet in denim. This will be my FIRST (but not last, I'm sure) Michael Kors
> View attachment 2464093




You will be very happy with this wallet.  I have it and love it.  Its also light to carry in your handbag.  I love it and you will too!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lucydee said:


> You will be very happy with this wallet.  I have it and love it.  Its also light to carry in your handbag.  I love it and you will too!



Thanks.  I have has it for a couple of weeks, and I am loving it.  I am still trying to get used to having the zip around (I had a brahmin checkbook wallet before), but so far, so good


----------



## netter

Hey there everyone;

I have a MK Hamilton tote (black) with saffiano leather.

Does anyone know of a "cleaning and maintenance of saffiano leather" thread or somewhere that I can go to get a clue on how to maintain this type of leather?

Thank you!


----------



## acm1134

So I was doing some research on Macy's credit card (was wanting to apply in April to get the extra discount during the ff sale) and just about everyone had bad things to say about them. I really would only use it for the discounts they give when I buy a bag then pay it off same transaction but lots of people complained about how scam like they can be when you make payments online or in store. What are your honest reviews on the card and is it worth getting for the extra discounts on bag purchases ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> So I was doing some research on Macy's credit card (was wanting to apply in April to get the extra discount during the ff sale) and just about everyone had bad things to say about them. I really would only use it for the discounts they give when I buy a bag then pay it off same transaction but lots of people complained about how scam like they can be when you make payments online or in store. What are your honest reviews on the card and is it worth getting for the extra discounts on bag purchases ?




What do you mean? This was my first credit card and since day one my limit increases and I haven't had any problems and have been able to return items I paid with card even if I bought the bag months ago.


----------



## acm1134

Lots of people said they would pay at the store and then it wouldn't credit to their account and some said online payments wouldn't go through and that they charge you a ton of fees. I've never paid anything late before so I don't think that part would be a problem I would just be worried that I paid it but it never credited it to my account. Idn I guess that's all the bad stuff people were saying. When they send you the 20% off coupons are they good on mk ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Lots of people said they would pay at the store and then it wouldn't credit to their account and some said online payments wouldn't go through and that they charge you a ton of fees. I've never paid anything late before so I don't think that part would be a problem I would just be worried that I paid it but it never credited it to my account. Idn I guess that's all the bad stuff people were saying. When they send you the 20% off coupons are they good on mk ?




That's weird I haven't had any problems if I pay in store and I always pay online the day it's due and no late fee either. And once I forgot to pay a bill and asked if they could this one time waive the fee and they did . Yes I can you use them but only on sale items . Sometimes they have sales in which u can use it on regular priced items


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> That's weird I haven't had any problems if I pay in store and I always pay online the day it's due and no late fee either. And once I forgot to pay a bill and asked if they could this one time waive the fee and they did . Yes I can you use them but only on sale items . Sometimes they have sales in which u can use it on regular priced items



Is there a reward point program for this card like bloomingdales does ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Is there a reward point program for this card like bloomingdales does ?




Unfortunately no they don't offer it. It's be awesome they did


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Unfortunately no they don't offer it. It's be awesome they did


Ahh that's a bummer ! Oh well. I may still apply for it during the Friends and Family sale.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Ahh that's a bummer ! Oh well. I may still apply for it during the Friends and Family sale.




I always find deals at Macy's I've gotten buy one get one free MK bag (by mistake) , Selma's $167 and wallets for $30


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I always find deals at Macy's I've gotten buy one get one free MK bag (by mistake) , Selma's $167 and wallets for $30


OMG that is awesome !! Do you find better deals in store or online ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> OMG that is awesome !! Do you find better deals in store or online ?




In store. If u keep insisting or talk to manager they sometimes will do it


----------



## klinket468

WithFrises said:


> We've been marginalized, and it's only the first day.


 
Oh no!


----------



## hanneberries

I was going to buy the Harper Spacchio the other day when they had that WORKIT promocode, but I postponed and now it's not valid anymore. I'm trying to decide if I want to get it now, still, paying the full sale price, or wait and hope it comes down a little more. Difficult decisions  are ahead.


----------



## ginge

Does anybody know the name of the black bag in the middle? I found the picture of instagram, but I have never seen this bag before, it's really beautiful


----------



## designer.deals

ginge said:


> Does anybody know the name of the black bag in the middle? I found the picture of instagram, but I have never seen this bag before, it's really beautiful




It's called dressy or sutton


----------



## AuntJulie

I received a PM from a member asking me to sell my new red medium Selma, which I love but I think it's a little small.   It's so gorgeous that I can't decide. I did get it from the boutique at 25% off but it was still more costly than my other MK handbags because I got better deals on those. 

What should I do?  Keep or sell?  Thanks!






Oh and right now my collection is:
Large Pearl Gray Selma
Large Coffee Selma with grommets
Large Luggage Selma with grommets
Large Navy Selma with grommets
Medium Red Selma
North/South Black Hamilton with Specchio silver trim
North/South Dark Khaki Hamilton
Pearl Gray Continental Zip Around Wallet
Coffee Continental Zip Around Wallet


----------



## keptwife

AuntJulie said:


> I received a PM from a member asking me to sell my new red medium Selma, which I love but I think it's a little small.   It's so gorgeous that I can't decide. I did get it from the boutique at 25% off but it was still more costly than my other MK handbags because I got better deals on those.
> 
> What should I do?  Keep or sell?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and right now my collection is:
> Large Pearl Gray Selma
> Large Coffee Selma with grommets
> Large Luggage Selma with grommets
> Large Navy Selma with grommets
> Medium Red Selma
> North/South Black Hamilton with Specchio silver trim
> North/South Dark Khaki Hamilton
> Pearl Gray Continental Zip Around Wallet
> Coffee Continental Zip Around Wallet


 
The red is gorg, but if it's too small and thus not functional for you then I would let it go. You will probably be able to find the large red Selma on sale soon to replace it. I'll keep my eye out for one for you .


----------



## ashxo

How do you all feel about buying the same color in everything? They seem to be discontinuing the dark khaki, and I think I might have gone a little crazy because I bought a Jet Set Zip Top Tote and a Medium Selma Messenger both in the same color... would you keep both or return one? I got them both on sale-- the tote for $173 and the selma for $128!


----------



## Patlynn42

ashxo said:


> How do you all feel about buying the same color in everything? They seem to be discontinuing the dark khaki, and I think I might have gone a little crazy because I bought a Jet Set Zip Top Tote and a Medium Selma Messenger both in the same color... would you keep both or return one? I got them both on sale-- the tote for $173 and the selma for $128!



The dark khaki color is very pretty!  It's no different than having more than one black bag, which most women do, well except the color of course, lol.  If you really like the color I would keep both, but if you have your doubts, maybe return one for another color.  I know that wasn't much help, sorry!


----------



## ashxo

Patlynn42 said:


> The dark khaki color is very pretty!  It's no different than having more than one black bag, which most women do, well except the color of course, lol.  If you really like the color I would keep both, but if you have your doubts, maybe return one for another color.  I know that wasn't much help, sorry!


No it was helpful! You're right.... I prefer a neutral bag to compliment all my outfits anyways, so I think having two different styles will work for all occasions!


----------



## Patlynn42

ashxo said:


> No it was helpful! You're right.... I prefer a neutral bag to compliment all my outfits anyways, so I think having two different styles will work for all occasions!



Glad it helped! &#128522; Enjoy your bags!


----------



## lala042883

speaking off coffee lol i bought the coffee kempton tote small i cant wait to get it i also got the jetset large wristlet and mandarian wristlet


----------



## lala042883

heres my coffee bag the small kempton


----------



## Patlynn42

lala042883 said:


> heres my coffee bag the small kempton




I used to have the navy blue one, it is such a great bag!  Fits a lot too even though it's labeled as small!  Unfortunately I had to sell it .


----------



## lala042883

Patlynn42 said:


> I used to have the navy blue one, it is such a great bag!  Fits a lot too even though it's labeled as small!  Unfortunately I had to sell it .




yes i love mine it does fit alot in it im surprised by it


----------



## AuntJulie

Question...is that chat for MK handbags only?  

I saw a beautiful cute summer handbag at Carolina Girls the other day window shopping after they had closed. I sure wish they kept their handbag inventory online!


----------



## AuntJulie

Does anyone have any "scientific data" on why one should keep their MK handbags stored in dust bags?  My left brained hubby is driving me nuts!  

I told him I was going to get sweater boxes to store them in lieu of the dust bags and he got miffed.  I told him they needed to be protected from dust and he laughed and said if that we're true, people wouldn't own leather furniture or have leather seats in their cars. 

Geez..he didn't get mad when I bought the handbags, but he objects to sweater boxes?

This coming from a man who has his shoes covered in pollen, and when I expressed concerns over him wearing the shoes in our bedroom which is carpeted, told me that pollen was only on the top of the shoes and not the soles!  Sheesh!


----------



## MRSBWS

AuntJulie said:


> Does anyone have any "scientific data" on why one should keep their MK handbags stored in dust bags?  My left brained hubby is driving me nuts!
> 
> I told him I was going to get sweater boxes to store them in lieu of the dust bags and he got miffed.  I told him they needed to be protected from dust and he laughed and said if that we're true, people wouldn't own leather furniture or have leather seats in their cars.
> 
> Geez..he didn't get mad when I bought the handbags, but he objects to sweater boxes?
> 
> This coming from a man who has his shoes covered in pollen, and when I expressed concerns over him wearing the shoes in our bedroom which is carpeted, told me that pollen was only on the top of the shoes and not the soles!  Sheesh!


Are the sweater boxes plastic?  I wouldn't store my leather bags in plastic.  Please check out this Wiki.

http://www.wikihow.com/Store-Leather


----------



## AuntJulie

MRSBWS said:


> Are the sweater boxes plastic?  I wouldn't store my leather bags in plastic.  Please check out this Wiki.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Store-Leather



The boxes are linen coated fiber board I believe. I got the idea from one of our forum members. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/do-you-display-your-coach-bags-store-them-397916-11.html


----------



## AuntJulie

Has anyone received a Macy's gift card before?  The Macy's guy told me he placed a Macys.com order number (and he gave me the number) to be sent to me. 

I never received it in the mail. Am I supposed to just use that number when I checkout?


----------



## PugHeaven

AuntJulie said:


> Has anyone received a Macy's gift card before?  The Macy's guy told me he placed a Macys.com order number (and he gave me the number) to be sent to me.
> 
> I never received it in the mail. Am I supposed to just use that number when I checkout?



Did you receive a confirmation e-mail of your transaction?


----------



## AuntJulie

PugHeaven said:


> Did you receive a confirmation e-mail of your transaction?



I haven't bought it yet. The Macy's guy is going to do a price adjustment after my order is complete which is separate from the $75 gift card. 

I'm confused about the gift card though because it is a number but I never got it in the mail. I asked him several times about it in email but he keeps referring to the price adjustment for the replacement handbag I'm going to order.


----------



## PugHeaven

AuntJulie said:


> I haven't bought it yet. The Macy's guy is going to do a price adjustment after my order is complete which is separate from the $75 gift card.
> 
> I'm confused about the gift card though because it is a number but I never got it in the mail. I asked him several times about it in email but he keeps referring to the price adjustment for the replacement handbag I'm going to order.



Very confusing!  I would think an "order number" is simply that--a record of your transaction--and that a gift card would have it's own number.  Was the gift card purchased over the phone or online?  If the replacement bag is less than the original, maybe he's just going to adjust the amount on the gift card?  You'd think this would be a pretty routine transaction for Macy's and that it could be explained to you much better.  I'm confused too!  Good luck!!


----------



## AuntJulie

PugHeaven said:


> Very confusing!  I would think an "order number" is simply that--a record of your transaction--and that a gift card would have it's own number.  Was the gift card purchased over the phone or online?  If the replacement bag is less than the original, maybe he's just going to adjust the amount on the gift card?  You'd think this would be a pretty routine transaction for Macy's and that it could be explained to you much better.  I'm confused too!  Good luck!!



He was going to price adjust another purchase since the bag I received was damaged. In addition, he was going to give me a gift card. The gift card has a number associated with it, but I only see that number in the email. He said he was going to send it, soi assumed the gift card would have to be a physical card mailed to me. 

Every time I've asked him about it and telling him I didn't receive it, he reassures me that he will do a price adjustment to the new bag for the same price as what I paid for the damaged bag. 

I know he will adjust the price after I order the bag, however I wanted to use the gift card too, but he never addresses the gift card when I specifically aske him about it in the email.


----------



## PugHeaven

AuntJulie said:


> He was going to price adjust another purchase since the bag I received was damaged. In addition, he was going to give me a gift card. The gift card has a number associated with it, but I only see that number in the email. He said he was going to send it, soi assumed the gift card would have to be a physical card mailed to me.
> 
> Every time I've asked him about it and telling him I didn't receive it, he reassures me that he will do a price adjustment to the new bag for the same price as what I paid for the damaged bag.
> 
> I know he will adjust the price after I order the bag, however I wanted to use the gift card too, but he never addresses the gift card when I specifically aske him about it in the email.



Sounds like this guy is planning to issue the gift card when your transaction is complete, but why he doesn't give you an answer about using it toward your purchase is puzzling.  If you have a helpful SA (or manager) at your local Macy's, I wonder if they'd process the gift card as a credit to your account if you explain the situation.


----------



## AuntJulie

PugHeaven said:


> Sounds like this guy is planning to issue the gift card when your transaction is complete, but why he doesn't give you an answer about using it toward your purchase is puzzling.  If you have a helpful SA (or manager) at your local Macy's, I wonder if they'd process the gift card as a credit to your account if you explain the situation.



I don't have a local Macy's. this guy is from Macy's Social Media. They already are processing my returns onto a gift card because of the address thing they screwed up to begin with. 

I was going to get a different bag, but that guy won't really give me a straight answer, so I think I'll just work on them transferring my money back onto my debit card once they have the returns n hand. (Because he told me they had to return my money on a gift card and transfer it back to my card later).

They already have over $500 of my money tied up...possibly another $250 as well. I haven't checked my account so I don't know for sure. 

I told the guy that they replaced one bag already and I have to return two, but he keeps sending me 2 pound return labels. One bag weighs two pounds. 

I'm sorry, I'm probably making this more complicated trying to explain it. They cancelled my order three times before they ever fulfilled it, so I'm beyond annoyed with Macy's at this point.


----------



## PugHeaven

AuntJulie said:


> I don't have a local Macy's. this guy is from Macy's Social Media. They already are processing my returns onto a gift card because of the address thing they screwed up to begin with.
> 
> I was going to get a different bag, but that guy won't really give me a straight answer, so I think I'll just work on them transferring my money back onto my debit card once they have the returns n hand. (Because he told me they had to return my money on a gift card and transfer it back to my card later).
> 
> They already have over $500 of my money tied up...possibly another $250 as well. I haven't checked my account so I don't know for sure.
> 
> I told the guy that they replaced one bag already and I have to return two, but he keeps sending me 2 pound return labels. One bag weighs two pounds.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm probably making this more complicated trying to explain it. They cancelled my order three times before they ever fulfilled it, so I'm beyond annoyed with Macy's at this point.



No, Macy's is making it complicated.  Smart decision to just get your money back and move on!  I hope it all resolves for you quickly.


----------



## AuntJulie

PugHeaven said:


> No, Macy's is making it complicated.  Smart decision to just get your money back and move on!  I hope it all resolves for you quickly.



Thanks for listening and thanks for the advice!


----------



## MrsMuffin

Hi everyone, i have some questions. I want to buy a hamilton and my favorite Color is cement (I know its a older color, so its hard to find) so I am looking for dark dune (unfortunatly a older color too). Does anybody know if the dark dune Hamilton NS comes with silver hardware aswell? 
I read that some of you sometimes offer purses on ebay. Is there any kind of place i can find such offers, than i could be sure to buy an authentic purse.


----------



## PugHeaven

MrsMuffin said:


> Hi everyone, i have some questions. I want to buy a hamilton and my favorite Color is cement (I know its a older color, so its hard to find) so I am looking for dark dune (unfortunatly a older color too). Does anybody know if the dark dune Hamilton NS comes with silver hardware aswell?
> I read that some of you sometimes offer purses on ebay. Is there any kind of place i can find such offers, than i could be sure to buy an authentic purse.



I'm not sure about the hardware color, but familiarize yourself well about the details of the Hamilton (lining, hardware stamping, stitching, etc.) before you do anything on ebay.  Buy only from top-rated sellers and make sure there are plenty of pictures of the actual item you will receive, not retail photos.  You can also post the ebay link on this board in the authentication thread and get opinions as to its authenticity.

Oops--sorry MrsMuffin!  I read your question too quickly and should have realized that you were asking specifically about purses offered by forum members.  I'm curious about this, too!  (Wasn't allowed to delete my previous answer.)


----------



## Cahlee

Mono Stripe Hamilton in Navy, should I keep this, or exchange for another e/w hamilton? Do you think it'll be easy to find outfits to wear with? Thank you for your time!


----------



## jojon21

Cahlee said:


> Mono Stripe Hamilton in Navy, should I keep this, or exchange for another e/w hamilton? Do you think it'll be easy to find outfits to wear with? Thank you for your time!



Gorgeous! I think the colors in this bag are neutral enough that you could wear it with most any outfit!


----------



## PugHeaven

jojon21 said:


> gorgeous! I think the colors in this bag are neutral enough that you could wear it with most any outfit!



Absolutely!


----------



## Cahlee

PugHeaven said:


> Absolutely!


Thank you for your help! I'm most likely going to keep it


----------



## Olga_

Cahlee said:


> Mono Stripe Hamilton in Navy, should I keep this, or exchange for another e/w hamilton? Do you think it'll be easy to find outfits to wear with? Thank you for your time!


Cute bag! 
You can check polyvore looks with this bag for some inspiration:
http://www.polyvore.com/michael_michael_kors_large_hamilton/thing?id=101776586&tab=sets
and more sets 
http://www.polyvore.com/michael_kors_large_hamilton_striped/thing?id=102024679&tab=sets


----------



## candyxo

a quick qestion, 
earlier this week i purchased a palm wallet along with a violet hamilton from macys.
Purple and pink are my favourite colors.  At the time the wallet that I wanted only came in palm.
Today, the wallet also comes in violet.  Should I order the violet wallet or keep the palm as a pop of color?


----------



## PugHeaven

candyxo said:


> a quick qestion,
> earlier this week i purchased a palm wallet along with a violet hamilton from macys.
> Purple and pink are my favourite colors.  At the time the wallet that I wanted only came in palm.
> Today, the wallet also comes in violet.  Should I order the violet wallet or keep the palm as a pop of color?



Either combination would look great.  I say go with your heart!


----------



## AuntJulie

Dillard's was pretty picked over yesterday, but I did get to see some small MK bags in sapphire and its gorgeous!  My preference is the sapphire over the summer blue for summer, although they're both gorgeous!


----------



## AuntJulie

Anybody know how long it takes Macys to process a return onto a gift card?  I finally sent back my damaged khaki Hamilton and I haven't heard word from them about the return. Also, no word on the gift card.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Anybody know how long it takes Macys to process a return onto a gift card?  I finally sent back my damaged khaki Hamilton and I haven't heard word from them about the return. Also, no word on the gift card.



I've NEVER heard of anyone having the trouble you are having! Poor thing!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> I've NEVER heard of anyone having the trouble you are having! Poor thing!!!



Thanks my friend. I sent good ole Fred another email today. If they don't give me my money back ASAP, I'm going to blow up his social media!


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks my friend. I sent good ole Fred another email today. If they don't give me my money back ASAP, I'm going to blow up his social media!



Curious, did he ever answer you?


----------



## AuntJulie

Patlynn42 said:


> Curious, did he ever answer you?




Yes he did. He claimed that they credited my debit card back but that it would take a few days to show up on my account. I haven't checked yet but I will. 

The mysterious gift card was shipped to my old address!  It figures. Lol. They sent me a replacement though and I'm waiting to receive it. 

He also only offered me 25% off another bag since the grommet Selma was $240 down from $320, but he doesn't realize that is down from $428. I didn't say anything though.


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> Yes he did. He claimed that they credited my debit card back but that it would take a few days to show up on my account. I haven't checked yet but I will.
> 
> The mysterious gift card was shipped to my old address!  It figures. Lol. They sent me a replacement though and I'm waiting to receive it.
> 
> He also only offered me 25% off another bag since the grommet Selma was $240 down from $320, but he doesn't realize that is down from $428. I didn't say anything though.



That's good!  Seems like it is finally working out for you.  Hope you got the credit and get the gift card soon.  I wouldn't have said anything either.  Thanks for replying!


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone ever go into the mk boutique and notice that you know more about the bags then the associates do ?? I can't tell you how many times I have go into my local one and either they don't know the bag I am talking about or they tell something totally wrong about a bag.  I should work there hehe


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone ever go into the mk boutique and notice that you know more about the bags then the associates do ?? I can't tell you how many times I have go into my local one and either they don't know the bag I am talking about or they tell something totally wrong about a bag.  I should work there hehe



Every time I look at MK handbags in any store, the SA's know nothing!  

Last week the Dillard's SA was trying to tell me that they had the Cynthia in sapphire. Of course, she didn't know the name of the purse, she just pointed to it. 

I told her, "no, the Dressy comes in sapphire, not the Cynthia". They are similar bags and she had them confused.


----------



## AuntJulie

Oh and my nephew's girlfriend is still in contention to get either the general manager's position or regular manager position at the new MK boutique they're putting here in Charleston!

She told him "Your aunt is going to love me!"  We'll I already do love her...she's the sweetest girl ever and I hope my nephew marries her!

If she goes to work at MK, she will knock my other nieces off the top spot and will become my ne favorite niece!  Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Gulp.  Hubs just asked me how many handbags do I have. I told him I don't know. He said "you have so many that you don't know how many you have!"

Then he said that I have more than enough to cover all the seasons. 
He wants to know what my "plan" is. 

Um...what's my defense ladies??!!

I should mention that he's so left brained, he's libel to tip over, so I need some logical explanations!

Thanks!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Gulp.  Hubs just asked me how many handbags do I have. I told him I don't know. He said "you have so many that you don't know how many you have!"
> 
> Then he said that I have more than enough to cover all the seasons.
> He wants to know what my "plan" is.
> 
> Um...what's my defense ladies??!!
> 
> I should mention that he's so left brained, he's libel to tip over, so I need some logical explanations!
> 
> Thanks!



My come back: "Um... how many guns/bullets do YOU have, mister?!" 

Seriously, I don't know...I'm hoping my hubs doesn't ask me that same "plan" question! Good luck, girlfriend!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> My come back: "Um... how many guns/bullets do YOU have, mister?!"
> 
> Seriously, I don't know...I'm hoping my hubs doesn't ask me that same "plan" question! Good luck, girlfriend!!



Naturally that was my comeback and he said that I was drawing "parallels" with things that are not similar at all. His justification is that we "need" weapons to protect ourselves. Lol

I also disappointed him when I told him I don't want the 380. He's hurt that I don't even carry the $15 special flashlight he bought me for defense. 

What am I gonna do?  Shine the light in a criminal's face to shoo him away??!!  Lol


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Naturally that was my comeback and he said that I was drawing "parallels" with things that are not similar at all. His justification is that we "need" weapons to protect ourselves. Lol
> 
> I also disappointed him when I told him I don't want the 380. He's hurt that I don't even carry the $15 special flashlight he bought me for defense.
> 
> What am I gonna do?  Shine the light in a criminal's face to shoo him away??!!  Lol



"Blinded by the light..." That's funny... See, you can't tell him that about the gun AND discuss purses in the same day! LOL


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> "Blinded by the light..." That's funny... See, you can't tell him that about the gun AND discuss purses in the same day! LOL



Lol...doh!  Such a rookie mistake! ::banging head muttering stupid, stupid, stupid!::

Lol...I love your lyric alliteration!  I think that's our "thing" now. Teehee


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Lol...doh!  Such a rookie mistake! ::banging head muttering stupid, stupid, stupid!::
> 
> Lol...I love your lyric alliteration!  I think that's our "thing" now. Teehee



:giggles::lolots:


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Naturally that was my comeback and he said that I was drawing "parallels" with things that are not similar at all. His justification is that we "need" weapons to protect ourselves. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I also disappointed him when I told him I don't want the 380. He's hurt that I don't even carry the $15 special flashlight he bought me for defense.
> 
> 
> 
> What am I gonna do?  Shine the light in a criminal's face to shoo him away??!!  Lol




Hey! I've seen many movies/tv shows where a woman uses a purse for defense! You could always hit someone with it, some purses are so heavy it could knock someone out. 
So you have a style enhancer, you get the benefits of shopping therapy, and you have a good last minute weapon to hit perverts. I say you've got the real deal here!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Hey! I've seen many movies/tv shows where a woman uses a purse for defense! You could always hit someone with it, some purses are so heavy it could knock someone out.
> So you have a style enhancer, you get the benefits of shopping therapy, and you have a good last minute weapon to hit perverts. I say you've got the real deal here!




Yeah imagine throwing the hamilton lock at someone's head? Ouch. Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Gulp.  Hubs just asked me how many handbags do I have. I told him I don't know. He said "you have so many that you don't know how many you have!"
> 
> Then he said that I have more than enough to cover all the seasons.
> He wants to know what my "plan" is.
> 
> Um...what's my defense ladies??!!
> 
> I should mention that he's so left brained, he's libel to tip over, so I need some logical explanations!
> 
> Thanks!



Men!  Why do you have to have a plan?  

My bags make me happy and I enjoy them. That's about all the plan I have, lol.


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Men!  Why do you have to have a plan?
> 
> My bags make me happy and I enjoy them. That's about all the plan I have, lol.



I know!  He really thinks normal women only have 2 or 3 handbags max!


----------



## Cahlee

Ugh ladies, I'm about to scream! I ordered the vanilla saffiano from saks, it clearly stated in the description box that it was saffiano leather. Today I receive my box and I see a pebbled vanilla hamilton. I call and they tell me there is nothing they can do. That is such utter bologna! I can't believe they'd mess my order up to this extent. It arrived in the MK dust bag. Can they not feel the difference of the saffiano vs pebbled leather. Now it's sold out and I can't find it anywhere else, and to top it off, I have to wait two weeks for my return and there's nothing else they can do for me except offer me free return shipping. Words can't explain how mad I am. I was so looking forward to receiving it in vanilla saffiano. I hate this! They don't sell it anywhere else. Ugh!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Ugh ladies, I'm about to scream! I ordered the vanilla saffiano from saks, it clearly stated in the description box that it was saffiano leather. Today I receive my box and I see a pebbled vanilla hamilton. I call and they tell me there is nothing they can do. That is such utter bologna! I can't believe they'd mess my order up to this extent. It arrived in the MK dust bag. Can they not feel the difference of the saffiano vs pebbled leather. Now it's sold out and I can't find it anywhere else, and to top it off, I have to wait two weeks for my return and there's nothing else they can do for me except offer me free return shipping. Words can't explain how mad I am. I was so looking forward to receiving it in vanilla saffiano. I hate this! They don't sell it anywhere else. Ugh!



Oh there's more they can do...just not the online customer service...now social media reps can do a lot more!

Go on twitter and tag them in a tweet saying how disappointed you are in their service. You will then have one of their social media people contact you and they will try and make it right.


----------



## Iv7

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Men!  Why do you have to have a plan?
> 
> My bags make me happy and I enjoy them. That's about all the plan I have, lol.



WELL, why do you NEED so many bags????!!!????

Yah it's about being happy    I buy stuff too but perhaps I buy more other things in a wide variety than just bags like most ladies.
I only do not respect the ladies who buy a lot of bags but DO NOT take any damn care of their bags whatsoever. Busy night? Sure I can understand, but those that don't take care at all, no thanks.

Do what makes you happy    life is short


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Oh there's more they can do...just not the online customer service...now social media reps can do a lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> Go on twitter and tag them in a tweet saying how disappointed you are in their service. You will then have one of their social media people contact you and they will try and make it right.




Thank you for the tip, I'll see if I can get myself to do something! It was my first experience with saks and so unsatisfying. Whatever, I found the bag at one other place, hopefully it'll arrive fine!


----------



## AuntJulie

Just watching the Real Housewives of the OC and Vicki has a large north south studded Selma in vanilla I believe. Tamara has a north south Hamilton almost burgundy in color. I'm not sure of that shade. 

Meanwhile, Heather has Chanel. Lol


----------



## micchili

AuntJulie said:


> Just watching the Real Housewives of the OC and Vicki has a large north south studded Selma in vanilla I believe. Tamara has a north south Hamilton almost burgundy in color. I'm not sure of that shade.
> 
> Meanwhile, Heather has Chanel. Lol



Aunt Julie, just curious... so did you inventory your purse collection? how many items they are?


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Just watching the Real Housewives of the OC and Vicki has a large north south studded Selma in vanilla I believe. Tamara has a north south Hamilton almost burgundy in color. I'm not sure of that shade.
> 
> Meanwhile, Heather has Chanel. Lol




I had it on DVR and hasn't watched yet, until just now!! I saw those babies! Lol

I believe that one Tamra had was the cinnabar Hamilton!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> I had it on DVR and hasn't watched yet, until just now!! I saw those babies! Lol
> 
> I believe that one Tamra had was the cinnabar Hamilton!



That's what I was guessing!  It's so pretty!  

Crazy we love the same handbags and the housewives!  Hubby dislikes them both. Lol


----------



## dorantomoko

I have a quick question.  I have a neon pink large selma and would really like a jet set tote.  Did they make this style in neon pink?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> I know! He really thinks normal women only have 2 or 3 handbags max!


 
That cracks me up, lol.  Mine doesn't say anything because I've seen how many fishing poles, reels, guns and such he has for his hobbies of hunting and fishing.  Not to mention the boat and trailer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Oh there's more they can do...just not the online customer service...now social media reps can do a lot more!
> 
> Go on twitter and tag them in a tweet saying how disappointed you are in their service. You will then have one of their social media people contact you and they will try and make it right.


 

That is very interesting.  I never thought about that - good to know in case I ever need to do someting similar in the future.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Iv7 said:


> *WELL, why do you NEED so many bags????!!!????*
> 
> Yah it's about being happy  I buy stuff too but perhaps I buy more other things in a wide variety than just bags like most ladies.
> I only do not respect the ladies who buy a lot of bags but DO NOT take any damn care of their bags whatsoever. Busy night? Sure I can understand, but those that don't take care at all, no thanks.
> 
> Do what makes you happy  life is short


 
Need has nothing to do with it.


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone know if belk will be getting the raspberry Hamilton ?


----------



## Althea G.

After ages of looking for the perfect work bag, I think the MK Jet Set tote is just the one!







It fits my MacBook Pro, file folders, chargers and everything else I need, plus the straps are the perfect length. So relieved! I had first bought an LV Totally GM, but while it's an awesome bag, the straps were too long. (so I use that as a purse). Thank goodness for my MK!!!


----------



## jojon21

Happy Mother's Day to all you lovely MK Moms!


----------



## AuntJulie

I'm going bonkers!  Did anyone else recently get the Belk advertisement in the mail that included some perfume samples?  I know I loved one called Chance by Chanel, but then I realized there are 3 versions of that perfume. 

Does anyone remember which one it was?


----------



## acm1134

Anyone else having issues placing an order on Belk ?


----------



## mustangchick

Just saying Hi, and letting you know I'm a real person and not a scammer.  
I love the MK Jet Set in Sapphire and I'm just browsing and reading all the great info here so I don't get scammed online.


----------



## BeachBagGal

mustangchick said:


> Just saying Hi, and letting you know I'm a real person and not a scammer.
> I love the MK Jet Set in Sapphire and I'm just browsing and reading all the great info here so I don't get scammed online.


Oh okay good lol. Hi, real person.


----------



## Live It Up

I've been busy cleaning up my closet. I bought some sweater boxes from the Container Store and my shelves are from Walmart. I can actually store more bags in there now that it is better organized. Now, what to do with all the cr*p that used to be in that closet. 

First pic is a before shot and the next two are after I finally got things the way I like.


----------



## ubo22

Live It Up said:


> I've been busy cleaning up my closet. I bought some sweater boxes from the Container Store and my shelves are from Walmart. I can actually store more bags in there now that it is better organized. Now, what to do with all the cr*p that used to be in that closet.
> 
> First pic is a before shot and the next two are after I finally got things the way I like.


Live It Up, your new closet arrangement looks great!  I'm so glad you were able to get the Container Store boxes.  I did the same and they totally transformed my closet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> I've been busy cleaning up my closet. I bought some sweater boxes from the Container Store and my shelves are from Walmart. I can actually store more bags in there now that it is better organized. Now, what to do with all the cr*p that used to be in that closet.
> 
> First pic is a before shot and the next two are after I finally got things the way I like.


Your closet looks great! Looks so nice and organized! Love those sweater boxes...handbags look so nice in them. Enjoy!


----------



## Live It Up

ubo22 said:


> Live It Up, your new closet arrangement looks great!  I'm so glad you were able to get the Container Store boxes.  I did the same and they totally transformed my closet.



Thank you. There's something about cleaning out and re organizing that just makes you feel so much better. Now on to the rest of my office!



BeachBagGal said:


> Your closet looks great! Looks so nice and organized! Love those sweater boxes...handbags look so nice in them. Enjoy!



Thanks. I actually got some extra sweater boxes and used them for...SWEATERS.


----------



## AuntJulie

Does anyone else use tapatalk?  I have it on my new iPhone but it can't find the purse forum.


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> Does anyone else use tapatalk?  I have it on my new iPhone but it can't find the purse forum.


I tried tapatalk on my Android and couldn't get it to work right. ullhair:


----------



## acm1134

Has anyone ordered from l&t and had their order status changed to back ordered? I just checked on mine and that's what it changed too. No date was stated as to when to expect it to ship


----------



## LAltiero85

Awesome thread. I love the title too!


----------



## LAltiero85

Live It Up said:


> I've been busy cleaning up my closet. I bought some sweater boxes from the Container Store and my shelves are from Walmart. I can actually store more bags in there now that it is better organized. Now, what to do with all the cr*p that used to be in that closet.
> 
> 
> 
> First pic is a before shot and the next two are after I finally got things the way I like.




Love it!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone ordered from l&t and had their order status changed to back ordered? I just checked on mine and that's what it changed too. No date was stated as to when to expect it to ship


No, but with their recent sale, they've had a lot of trouble filling all the online orders.  After items in the warehouse have been shipped, they then ship directly from stores.  And sometimes it takes a while for them to figure out which stores have your item in stock and then to get those stores to ship to you.  Also, I suspect they sometimes are waiting on returns after sales to fulfill online orders.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> No, but with their recent sale, they've had a lot of trouble filling all the online orders.  After items in the warehouse have been shipped, they then ship directly from stores.  And sometimes it takes a while for them to figure out which stores have your item in stock and then to get those stores to ship to you.  Also, I suspect they sometimes are waiting on returns after sales to fulfill online orders.




Both of my orders went to back order then a few hours later they were cancelled


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Both of my orders went to back order then a few hours later they were cancelled


Sorry to hear that.  Seems like this happened to a lot of people during their recent sale.  I was really lucky my L&T sale purchase shipped 5 days after placing my order.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Seems like this happened to a lot of people during their recent sale.  I was really lucky my L&T sale purchase shipped 5 days after placing my order.




When the sale first started I ordered the raspberry Hamilton and the summer blue stripe canvas Hamilton and both orders were fulfilled but I just placed two more orders with different bags that were on sale but they got cancelled. I knew they probably would because it was towards the end if the sale and as soon as I purchased them , they said out of stock lol oh we'll I'm glad I got the ones I really wanted in the beginning !


----------



## acm1134

So have any of you ladies ordered the Reece ? I'm debating if I want to take the plunge


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Does anyone know if MK does a colour called 'Taupe'? I'm looking on the Harvey Nichols site at a Cynthia that is described as 'Taupe' but I would say it was a Dark Dune. I've emailed them and they've said it's called 'Taupe' on the MK label. 

http://www.harveynichols.com/91691-cynthia-taupe-saffiano-leather-tote/ 


Wish list

Large Saffiano Hamilton in Dark Khaki
Dressy in Navy


----------



## ubo22

BowSatchelLover said:


> Does anyone know if MK does a colour called 'Taupe'? I'm looking on the Harvey Nichols site at a Cynthia that is described as 'Taupe' but I would say it was a Dark Dune. I've emailed them and they've said it's called 'Taupe' on the MK label.
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/91691-cynthia-taupe-saffiano-leather-tote/


That looks like Dark Dune to me, as well.  Maybe they call it Taupe in the UK.  I've never seen a MK bag in the color Taupe in the US.


----------



## BowSatchelLover

ubo22 said:


> That looks like Dark Dune to me, as well.  Maybe they call it Taupe in the UK.  I've never seen a MK bag in the color Taupe in the US.





Thanks for your reply. 



Wish list

Large Saffiano Hamilton in Dark Khaki
Dressy in Navy


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MK fans! Seller thinks it's okay to sell this because she admits it's fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151343450320&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone suggest an app to use to put a name or logo on my pictures of my bags ? I see so many of my pictures up on these Instagram accounts claiming that it's the bag they are selling.


----------



## jazzyj1021

acm1134 said:


> Can anyone suggest an app to use to put a name or logo on my pictures of my bags ? I see so many of my pictures up on these Instagram accounts claiming that it's the bag they are selling.




Studio (it's app picture is of circle with a plus sign) or PicsArt. Both are free.


----------



## pauii

I'm not sure if this is the proper thread to ask this, but have you girls ever seen this MK bag and do you know what it's called? I don't see it in their website. I'm wondering if maybe it's an outlet version..


----------



## jojon21

pauii said:


> I'm not sure if this is the proper thread to ask this, but have you girls ever seen this MK bag and do you know what it's called? I don't see it in their website. I'm wondering if maybe it's an outlet version..
> 
> View attachment 2697245



I think it's called the Gilmore Tote.


----------



## pauii

jojon21 said:


> I think it's called the Gilmore Tote.




Thank you!


----------



## acm1134

Such a sad day. While my husband and I were on vacation, we got notified by our security company that someone had broken into our house. Now that we came home early to assess the damage, I have to give a quick memorial for my Red Selma , Summer Blue Selma, and my N/S Navy Stud Selma. You may be gone but you are not forgotten. Karma will get those suckers back for taking you from me lol


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> Such a sad day. While my husband and I were on vacation, we got notified by our security company that someone had broken into our house. Now that we came home early to assess the damage, I have to give a quick memorial for my Red Selma , Summer Blue Selma, and my N/S Navy Stud Selma. You may be gone but you are not forgotten. Karma will get those suckers back for taking you from me lol





Thats awful some very nasty cruel people out there  Hope they havnt taken too much x


----------



## acm1134

isenggirl said:


> Oh dear.. thats sucks! And so weird they took 3 large bags??? Must be mistaken with Prada/chanel huh.. hehe.. Dun worry, u have an excuse to purchase new MK collection! ) *wink*




My collection is up to 30 now and most of them are lined up on the top shelf of my closet so it looks like they just reached up and grabbed a few because they were all sitting next to one another. They grabbed the three that were next to my Miranda but left that one thank god. I would be in tears if they stole my Miranda


----------



## jazzyj1021

acm1134 said:


> My collection is up to 30 now and most of them are lined up on the top shelf of my closet so it looks like they just reached up and grabbed a few because they were all sitting next to one another. They grabbed the three that were next to my Miranda but left that one thank god. I would be in tears if they stole my Miranda




So sorry that happened to you!!!
Don't police notify pawn shops around the area to keep a look out in case those scum bags try selling them? Maybe they don't have common sense and will try posting them on craigslist?


----------



## acm1134

Do you guys think they will bring the true "red" color back ?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Random though while looking at my bags...
I don't like the new dust bags. They feel cheaper?


----------



## golden_goddess

Does anyone know if this particular wallet was ever available in violet?  I'm new to MK , and am finding that I may have missed out on my favorite  color.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Do you guys think they will bring the true "red" color back ?


I think at some point MK will have to bring the true "red" color back.  However, scarlet is pretty close.


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Random though while looking at my bags...
> I don't like the new dust bags. They feel cheaper?


They are cheaper.


----------



## hailey.alena

Does anyone know if the MK Sawyer sandal runs small/large/true to size???? I generally am a size 7 but ordered a 6.5 because it's all they had left... They're supposed to arrive to me on Tuesday (in 4 days) and I'm so scared that they won't fit... I want to hear what any of you have to say so that I can prepare myself for any disappointment in case they don't fit... If it helps, I have Louboutin Daffodils that are a size 37 and are a little tight but I also wear a 37 in Birkenstocks and they fit perfectly! google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=1xFw8julryIyZM&tbnid=K1icM7Y5IPIgoM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnelly.com%2Feu%2Fwomens-fashion%2Fshoes%2Feveryday-shoes%2Fmichael-michael-kors-2465%2Fsawyer-sandal-246752-14%2F&ei=kyEBVJD5Jc7EggShvIL4Bg&bvm=bv.74115972,d.eXY&psig=AFQjCNElcF1NfQUeSzk6a0BWoCkLV2vmag&ust=1409446673343207


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Such a sad day. While my husband and I were on vacation, we got notified by our security company that someone had broken into our house. Now that we came home early to assess the damage, I have to give a quick memorial for my Red Selma , Summer Blue Selma, and my N/S Navy Stud Selma. You may be gone but you are not forgotten. Karma will get those suckers back for taking you from me lol



OMG that's awful!!  I'm so sorry!  I'm surprised the security system didn't deter them.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Do you guys think they will bring the true "red" color back ?



I hope so.  I gave my SIL a red medium Selma and she really wants the wallet.


----------



## alansgail

Wow, my posts just disappeared! I had asked a question about the Hamilton wallet and posted it on 3 different MK threads and they're all gone.....anyone know why? I was merely asking for advice on the wallet.
So far I haven't received any messages on why it would have been removed.


----------



## keishapie1973

alansgail said:


> Wow, my posts just disappeared! I had asked a question about the Hamilton wallet and posted it on 3 different MK threads and they're all gone.....anyone know why? I was merely asking for advice on the wallet.
> So far I haven't received any messages on why it would have been removed.



I'm not sure why it would have been deleted unless:

Was it an authentic item?

Did you link a site that sells replicas?

I'm just guessing. None of the above may be true. Just trying to help......


----------



## alansgail

tauketula said:


> I'm not sure why it would have been deleted unless:
> 
> Was it an authentic item?
> 
> Did you link a site that sells replicas?
> 
> I'm just guessing. None of the above may be true. Just trying to help......


Hi tauketula,
I didn't even include a link at all, just a question about the Hamilton wallet and wanting to know how people like it, if the key fob in the front is sturdy, etc. I put my question on three different threads so maybe that's why? Idk, kind of frustrating.

It's o.k., I'll try to find my answers elsewhere I guess, thanks for trying to help.


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> My collection is up to 30 now and most of them are lined up on the top shelf of my closet so it looks like they just reached up and grabbed a few because they were all sitting next to one another. They grabbed the three that were next to my Miranda but left that one thank god. I would be in tears if they stole my Miranda


That is just awful! I am so grateful for my German Shepherds!  Sometimes I get so tired of keeping up after them, but when I see things like this, I get over it real quick! They won't let anyone past the gate, let alone near the door. I wish everybody had one. Especially now a days!
So sorry this happened to you. Will your insurance cover it, perhaps??


----------



## acm1134

CinthiaZ said:


> That is just awful! I am so grateful for my German Shepherds!  Sometimes I get so tired of keeping up after them, but when I see things like this, I get over it real quick! They won't let anyone past the gate, let alone near the door. I wish everybody had one. Especially now a days!
> So sorry this happened to you. Will your insurance cover it, perhaps??




They did cover it only after asking a million question and requesting receipts that I never keep lol. Such a pain to file a claim


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> They did cover it only after asking a million question and requesting receipts that I never keep lol. Such a pain to file a claim


Well thank goodness for insurance! Hope you get a beautiful new bag!


----------



## Minkette

How did everyone do with Black Friday?! Anyone break their bag bans!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I did. I said I wasn't going to buy another bag until 2015. But I broke down Friday and got these beauties


----------



## tcwgirl

Beautiful,  that satchel is actually on my wishlist! And that lime green is to die for! I'm on a ban until December 2015. By then I bet the desire will have gone away lol


----------



## tcwgirl

golden_goddess said:


> Does anyone know if this particular wallet was ever available in violet?  I'm new to MK , and am finding that I may have missed out on my favorite  color.



Yes,  because I own it (markdown from inside a MK boutique when I got mine). Isn't it this one?http://m.michaelkors.com/jet-set-travel-slim-saffiano-leather-wallet/_/R-US_32F3GTVE7L?color=0385


----------



## jojon21

Wow! Our forum is blowing up this weekend, 162 on right now!


----------



## jenjen1964

Not sure where to post this so I thought I would try here.  Totally love my MK but have recently become obsessed with the LV Delightful for some reason, lol.  I thought maybe the Fulton would fit the bill but it wasn't close enough.  Anyone know if MK makes a hobo that would be similar to the LV in shape and with the same kind of handle?  Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

jenjen1964 said:


> Not sure where to post this so I thought I would try here.  Totally love my MK but have recently become obsessed with the LV Delightful for some reason, lol.  I thought maybe the Fulton would fit the bill but it wasn't close enough.  Anyone know if MK makes a hobo that would be similar to the LV in shape and with the same kind of handle?  Thanks!


Take a look at the Rhea.


----------



## jenjen1964

ubo22 said:


> Take a look at the Rhea.



Thanks!


----------



## chanelcandy

hey everyone. just wondering if anyone has ever ordered any MK (or any other brand for that matter) bag from bloomingdales (particularly if you live outside the US) and if you had a good experience? i was reading reviews online and they have 1 star rating from nearly everyone with many horrible experiences. i want to order a bag off them as they are the only site that has them that ships to australia but now am worried! help! not sure if this is the right thread to post this too - redirect me if not! thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

chanelcandy said:


> hey everyone. just wondering if anyone has ever ordered any MK (or any other brand for that matter) bag from bloomingdales (particularly if you live outside the US) and if you had a good experience? i was reading reviews online and they have 1 star rating from nearly everyone with many horrible experiences. i want to order a bag off them as they are the only site that has them that ships to australia but now am worried! help! not sure if this is the right thread to post this too - redirect me if not! thanks


I never ordered from Bloomingdales personally, but I can tell you they are a very reputable store in the United States. The only bad thing I can imagine happening, is they ran out of stock and had to delay shipping, and even if they are in stock, it would still take some time before delivered. I'll bet most of the bad reviews were for shipping time??  But that is to be expected, especially with customs these days. I have quit shipping Internationally because of problems with packages getting stuck in customs for over a week, sometimes WEEKS!  Then the buyers get impatient and blame me!.And THEN , there is the high customs fees you have to pay, depending how much the bag costs. I suggest finding or waiting for a good sale if you order from them and expect to pay a customs tax..  The world is in such turmoil these days. Customs has to inspect every package very carefully with terrorists, and all.. If you have the patience to wait for delivery, I can't see you would have any other problems with Bloomingdales. Very reputable store in our country. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenjen1964 said:


> Not sure where to post this so I thought I would try here.  Totally love my MK but have recently become obsessed with the LV Delightful for some reason, lol.  I thought maybe the Fulton would fit the bill but it wasn't close enough.  Anyone know if MK makes a hobo that would be similar to the LV in shape and with the same kind of handle?  Thanks!


The MK Delancy Tote is a very nice hobo style as well. You can also do a search on ebay for a 'Michael Kors hobo bag' and many beautiful styles will show up. Good Luck!


----------



## jenjen1964

CinthiaZ said:


> The MK Delancy Tote is a very nice hobo style as well. You can also do a search on ebay for a 'Michael Kors hobo bag' and many beautiful styles will show up. Good Luck!



Thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## CinthiaZ

_We can talk about anything on this thread , right?  So I was looking at the the Coach spring line and what does this remind you of??  I think it looks very similar to the MK Traveler Hamilton bag, don't you?  I was also reading an article that Coach is closing down 70 stores in the U.S.A. alone! Not sure what they are doing overseas. Probably opening more! lol! The article stated it was due to serious competition and loss of business to Michael Kors, and then Kate Spade, but mostly Michael Kors. That's really something , don't you think?  This bag here is over 600.00. It is called the 'Swagger' .They range in price and size starting at 200 on up. 

I don't know that Coach, copying Michael Kors, is their best solution. They really ought to try their own ideas, I think they would be better off. It seems they are grasping at straws in desperation. Sad really. They were number one for so long. I have noticed them copying quite a few MK designs, lately and are making more python and studded designs, that are very similar to Michael Kors. I have also read that Michael has copied quite a few other designers himself. The Celine bag is an example.  _

_Have to wonder when this is going to happen to Michael Kors?  It seems the more popular a bag gets, it loses it's value somehow.  That is what happened to Coach and this was also stated  in the article. It said they messed up by providing something for everyone and all the sales they would have. The bags became too common and were no longer considered 'high end' bags. I see Michael heading in this same direction.  I wonder who Michael will be chasing after in a few years?  I guess this is what we call 'trends'.  

This sure reminds me of the Hamilton Traveler, especially the shape. I do love this color. I wonder if the Traveler comes in this color?._


----------



## Norwegian Girl

It comes in a nice green similar color in the soft skin version.  A bit more muted than coach. Here's a photo:


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> It comes in a nice green similar color in the soft skin version.  A bit more muted than coach. Here's a photo:


Is that Marchalite, or whatever they call it? Pretty!  The Coach Swagger is pebbled leather. Another exact similarity is the leather belt across the top. It's identicle!  They just use turn locks, instead of the lock and key. Both don't really do anything for the functionalty of the bag. Just for looks I guess. 

Michael does make one bag where the lock actually locks the bag, and that is on the MK Joan Satchel, that he made for his Mother. You can actually lock the zipper down on the side of the bag so no one can get into it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I am so happy with my new Hamilton in Heather Grey! It's in the mail, and I hope it's ok upon arriving.  Can't believe the seller wanted a Jet set and let this bag go! It doesn't retail here in any stores. It's a good thing MK has a lot of bags to choose from so everyone finds their favorite! I got it at a really good price! Preloved - but only worn twice. Can't belive my luck! I've wanted  this bag since the very first time I saw it. Love at first sight!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Michael does make one bag where the lock actually locks the bag, and that is on the MK Joan Satchel, that he made for his Mother. You can actually lock the zipper down on the side of the bag so no one can get into it.[/QUOTE]

Really? Didn't know that! I really don't care if MK becomes something everyone has. I choose bags that has a little something special to them, that you can't get in stores here. A bit more unique


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I am so happy with my new Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey! It's in the mail, and I hope it's ok upon arriving.  Can't believe the seller wanted a Jet set and let this bag go! It doesn't retail here in any stores. It's a good thing MK has a lot of bags to choose from so everyone finds their favorite! I got it at a really good price! Preloved - but only worn twice. Can't belive my luck! I've wanted  this bag since the very first time I saw it. Love at first sight!


I saw it on the authentication thread. It is really nice! Did you get it yet? Really? She would rather have the jet set tote, huh? lol!  Yep, to each their own. We all go through spells and want to change out.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> I saw it on the authentication thread. It is really nice! Did you get it yet? Really? She would rather have the jet set tote, huh? lol!  Yep, to each their own. We all go through spells and want to change out.



Yes, I can't believe it! She's sending it out today. I'll probably get it on Monday.  I'm very happy that she doesn't want it, I have a feeling this will be my favorite bag!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Michael does make one bag where the lock actually locks the bag, and that is on the MK Joan Satchel, that he made for his Mother. You can actually lock the zipper down on the side of the bag so no one can get into it.



Really? Didn't know that! I really don't care if MK becomes something everyone has. I choose bags that has a little something special to them, that you can't get in stores here. A bit more unique[/QUOTE]


Yes, here is a picture of it and how it locks. Called MK Joan Satchel. And I know you or I don't care, but Michael Kors sure does. Coach is losing millions right now and just a matter of time for MK too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes, I can't believe it! She's sending it out today. I'll probably get it on Monday.  I'm very happy that she doesn't want it, I have a feeling this will be my favorite bag!!


She's just now mailing it?? Geez!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> She's just now mailing it?? Geez!



No, not entirely; ).  I bought it through a payex dealing method that ensures that it's mailed appropriatly and with tracking.  I have to validiate recieving the bag and state to payex that it is in good order for them to pay her my money. I've told her to stuff the bag, remove the lock and put it in a zipped pocket before shipping.  This is a very trustworthy way of dealing with preloved items.  If the bag is not ok, I send it back and recieve my money. She get the bag and can do as she like. Very safe for both seller and buyer.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Michael does make one bag where the lock actually locks the bag, and that is on the MK Joan Satchel, that he made for his Mother. You can actually lock the zipper down on the side of the bag so no one can get into it.



"Really? Didn't know that! I really don't care if MK becomes something everyone has. I choose bags that has a little something special to them, that you can't get in stores here. A bit more unique[/QUOTE]



I know what you mean though. I have been checking out that Lucky Brand lately. Talk about different! Just bought one, but I don't really like it. Probably going to sell it. But they have really unique looking bags. Almost 'too' unique! lol!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> "Really? Didn't know that! I really don't care if MK becomes something everyone has. I choose bags that has a little something special to them, that you can't get in stores here. A bit more unique





I know what you mean though. I have been checking out that Lucky Brand lately. Talk about different! Just bought one, but I don't really like it. Probably going to sell it. But they have really unique looking bags. Almost 'too' unique! lol![/QUOTE]


Hmm...haven't heard of them either. Guess I'll Google and check them out!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> No, not entirely; ).  I bought it through a payex dealing method that ensures that it's mailed appropriatly and with tracking.  I have to validiate recieving the bag and state to payex that it is in good order for them to pay her my money. I've told her to stuff the bag, remove the lock and put it in a zipped pocket before shipping.  This is a very trustworthy way of dealing with preloved items.  If the bag is not ok, I send it back and recieve my money. She get the bag and can do as she like. Very safe for both seller and buyer.


That is the same way Poshmark operates. They don't get their money until you get the item and give the OK. I like that too. Plus Poshmark shipping is always only 4.99 for priority mail with tracking! Good deal! Have to be careful though because I see quite a few fakes on there!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> That is the same way Poshmark operates. They don't get their money until you get the item and give the OK. I like that too. Plus Poshmark shipping is always only 4.99 for priority mail with tracking! Good deal! Have to be careful though because I see quite a few fakes on there!



I know. You can be ripped of. That's why I checked here before buying, and since I've been here a while and paid attention to the authenticity tread, I feel safe when it comes to this particular bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I know. You can be ripped of. That's why I checked here before buying, and since I've been here a while and paid attention to the authenticity tread, I feel safe when it comes to this particular bag.


I can spot a fake a mile away. I am fortunate to know the brand well enough to not get fooled. You did good coming here. Always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> I can spot a fake a mile away. I am fortunate to know the brand well enough to not get fooled. You did good coming here. Always better to be safe than sorry!



 So very true!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> _We can talk about anything on this thread , right?  So I was looking at the the Coach spring line and what does this remind you of??  I think it looks very similar to the MK Traveler Hamilton bag, don't you?  I was also reading an article that Coach is closing down 70 stores in the U.S.A. alone! Not sure what they are doing overseas. Probably opening more! lol! The article stated it was due to serious competition and loss of business to Michael Kors, and then Kate Spade, but mostly Michael Kors. That's really something , don't you think?  This bag here is over 600.00. It is called the 'Swagger' .They range in price and size starting at 200 on up.
> 
> I don't know that Coach, copying Michael Kors, is their best solution. They really ought to try their own ideas, I think they would be better off. It seems they are grasping at straws in desperation. Sad really. They were number one for so long. I have noticed them copying quite a few MK designs, lately and are making more python and studded designs, that are very similar to Michael Kors. I have also read that Michael has copied quite a few other designers himself. The Celine bag is an example.  _
> 
> _Have to wonder when this is going to happen to Michael Kors?  It seems the more popular a bag gets, it loses it's value somehow.  That is what happened to Coach and this was also stated  in the article. It said they messed up by providing something for everyone and all the sales they would have. The bags became too common and were no longer considered 'high end' bags. I see Michael heading in this same direction.  I wonder who Michael will be chasing after in a few years?  I guess this is what we call 'trends'.
> 
> This sure reminds me of the Hamilton Traveler, especially the shape. I do love this color. I wonder if the Traveler comes in this color?._



I quit buying coach years ago ... Their prices were way more and some of the leather scratched so bad. I had one bag that was my favorite style and the leather scratched sooo bad and faded and it was a full price bag. 
I hope michael doesn't go away he is my fav but with the Greenwhich style changing their leather worries me since its a thinner leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I quit buying coach years ago ... Their prices were way more and some of the leather scratched so bad. I had one bag that was my favorite style and the leather scratched sooo bad and faded and it was a full price bag.
> I hope michael doesn't go away he is my fav but with the Greenwhich style changing their leather worries me since its a thinner leather.


I haven't bought any Coach for a few years myself. Too fascinated with Michael Kors lately! lol! I must say however, that the older Coach Legacy bags in the gloved tanned leather, can outlive us all. I have 2 Patricias that I have owned for 30 years and I have put them through hell and back and they still look great. That thick glove tanned leather, is what made them famous in the first place. They really should get back to it and from what I hear, they plan to. So we will see.


----------



## jazzyj1021

smiley, did you get a ship date for your selma as the 28th? I'm worried about the bag.. I REALLY hope Macys doesn't send a obvious returned bag.


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> smiley, did you get a ship date for your selma as the 28th? I'm worried about the bag.. I REALLY hope Macys doesn't send a obvious returned bag.



Yup I have the same  delivery expected 1/28  too it says in transist... Me too I don't want a returned bag &#128542;&#128542;&#128544;&#128544;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I have the oppertunity to buy a preloved Hamilton NS in luggage for $70. It is genuine, but it's 3 years old and has no lock or dustbag. Saffiano leather. What do you think? Is cheap though, and since I store my Hamiltons with the lock taken of, I could switch between the bags..


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I have the oppertunity to buy a preloved Hamilton NS in luggage for $70. It is genuine, but it's 3 years old and has no lock or dustbag. Saffiano leather. What do you think? Is cheap though, and since I store my Hamiltons with the lock taken of, I could switch between the bags..


Get it!  Like you said, you can interchange locks with your other Hamilton, and you can use a pillowcase for a dustbag.  That's a great price!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Get it!  Like you said, you can interchange locks with your other Hamilton, and you can use a pillowcase for a dustbag.  That's a great price!



I thought so too. And she seems like she just want to get rid of it. Thought it might make a nice addition to my collection


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I thought so too. And she seems like she just want to get rid of it. Thought it might make a nice addition to my collection


The luggage Hamiltons are gorgeous with the gold hardware.  I wouldn't even think twice if I found one at that price!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Could someone explain to me the difference between a tote and a satchel? Feeling a bit blondish  at the moment..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Could someone explain to me the difference between a tote and a satchel? Feeling a bit blondish  at the moment..


A satchel usually has a zipper top closure. A tote will generally be an open top with a magnetic snap closure. A tote will also have ( not always) a shorter hand / shoulder type of  carrying strap(s). Many times they will add a long, detachable shoulder strap, to a tote so it can be both a cross body bag or a tote. They do this with many satchels as well. 

But the main difference , is the closure. Zipper or snap.  Some bags can be both. Many satchels can also be used as a tote, and a blonde just told you this! lol! Well, I was before I went grey! lol!

I always wonder why they call the Hamilton a satchel, when 'technically', it is more of a tote because it doesn't have a zipper top closure. I thinks it's because it has the satchel type, shorter handles on it. But it is a good example of a combo tote / satchel. This is my interpretation of the difference anyhow, and I think I am fairly accurate about this, or close.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I have the oppertunity to buy a preloved Hamilton NS in luggage for $70. It is genuine, but it's 3 years old and has no lock or dustbag. Saffiano leather. What do you think? Is cheap though, and since I store my Hamiltons with the lock taken of, I could switch between the bags..


Why so inexpensive? Is there any damage, or is it just because the lock is missing? Are you sure it is authentic?  Also, you can order the lock and key from Michael Kors and they will send you them for free! The only draw back is they don't send the leather key pouch / strap for the key. You get the key only with  the lock. You can always just place the key in an inside pocket, but the key holder pouch is such a nice added detail on the bag.
Yes, you can interchange, but will the leather key holder match the color of the bag? I guess you can just put the lock on it. Only crazy paople like me, will notice the key leash is missing! lol! 

I love the Luggage color leather. I wear a lot of that color myself, in bags, shoes and even coats!. It goes with so much of my wardrobe. Great color!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Could someone explain to me the difference between a tote and a satchel? Feeling a bit blondish  at the moment..


 


CinthiaZ said:


> A satchel usually has a zipper top closure. A tote will generally be an open top with a magnetic snap closure. A tote will also have ( not always) a shorter hand / shoulder type of  carrying strap(s). Many times they will add a long, detachable shoulder strap, to a tote so it can be both a cross body bag or a tote. They do this with many satchels as well.
> 
> But the main difference , is the closure. Zipper or snap.  Some bags can be both. Many satchels can also be used as a tote, and a blonde just told you this! lol! Well, I was before I went grey! lol!
> 
> I always wonder why they call the Hamilton a satchel, when 'technically', it is more of a tote because it doesn't have a zipper top closure. I thinks it's because it has the satchel type, shorter handles on it. But it is a good example of a combo tote / satchel. This is my interpretation of the difference anyhow, and I think I am fairly accurate about this, or close.


CinthiaZ provides a great description.  Also, when I think of a tote, I think of a bag with longer straps that can be carried on the shoulder.  That's just me.  I know they can also have shorter hand carry straps, but when I look for a tote I'm looking for the shoulder carry option.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> CinthiaZ provides a great description.  Also, when I think of a tote, I think of a bag with longer straps that can be carried on the shoulder.  That's just me.  I know they can also have shorter hand carry straps, but when I look for a tote I'm looking for the shoulder carry option.


Yes, like the Jet Set Tote. It has the longer straps that can be used either way. You can shoulder it or carry it like a tote, inside your arm or hand carry.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Why so inexpensive? Is there any damage, or is it just because the lock is missing? Are you sure it is authentic?  Also, you can order the lock and key from Michael Kors and they will send you them for free! The only draw back is they don't send the leather key pouch / strap for the key. You get the key only with  the lock. You can always just place the key in an inside pocket, but the key holder pouch is such a nice added detail on the bag.
> Yes, you can interchange, but will the leather key holder match the color of the bag? I guess you can just put the lock on it. Only crazy paople like me, will notice the key leash is missing! lol!
> 
> I love the Luggage color leather. I wear a lot of that color myself, in bags, shoes and even coats!. It goes with so much of my wardrobe. Great color!


Yes, it is authentic.  It's being sold cheap because it's 3 years old and has no lock. It has the key and chain.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thanks for the info, ladies!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes, it is authentic.  It's being sold cheap because it's 3 years old and has no lock. It has the key and chain.


Oh good! Then you don't have to worry about the key leash and you already have the lock. Did you get it? 70 dollars is a steal! I have seen plenty a lot older than 3 years, go for much more, as you well know. Did you get your silver Speechio yet?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh good! Then you don't have to worry about the key leash and you already have the lock. Did you get it? 70 dollars is a steal! I have seen plenty a lot older than 3 years, go for much more, as you well know. Did you get your silver Speechio yet?



No, I didn't get it yet, but I'm probably going to close the deal today.  My specchio will probably arrive today as well! Hope it looks ok! Will post aloooot of pics !!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I think I might let the Miranda go. The more I think about it, I need bags that can take a bit of handling. I work as an Intensive Care Specialist Nurse in the ER, and my bags has to be put in a small closetspace during my shift. The scratchresistant saffiano holds up great. I wear them in all types of weather, put them down everywhere, and they still look fantastic. If I had an officejob I could justify bying it, but I'm afraid it will spend most of it's time in a box. The seller doesn't have the dustbag either for some reason, and I fear how it will look being shipped in the mail without it. I saw a video on YouTube of a toddlers mom who was afraid of using her bag due to the risk of scratching it. In my oppinion, then you have bought an item you can't use for years. I have three kids, and wear my bags everywhere. I think  I'll buy the luggage Hamilton and the black/silver Saffiano Hamilton instead. I can have both for the price of the Miranda, and I will have a black and silver bag. What do you think?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I think I might let the Miranda go. The more I think about it, I need bags that can take a bit of handling. I work as an Intensive Care Specialist Nurse in the ER, and my bags has to be put in a small closetspace during my shift. The scratchresistant saffiano holds up great. I wear them in all types of weather, put them down everywhere, and they still look fantastic. If I had an officejob I could justify bying it, but I'm afraid it will spend most of it's time in a box. The seller doesn't have the dustbag either for some reason, and I fear how it will look being shipped in the mail without it. I saw a video on YouTube of a toddlers mom who was afraid of using her bag due to the risk of scratching it. In my oppinion, then you have bought an item you can't use for years. I have three kids, and wear my bags everywhere. I think  I'll buy the luggage Hamilton and the black/silver Saffiano Hamilton instead. I can have both for the price of the Miranda, and I will have a black and silver bag. What do you think?


I don't know, that Miranda was an investment if nothing else, you could double your money on that purchase! I would buy it just for that reason! Genuine leather is easy to condition and buff out. The only problem with the light colors is water stains. They are permanent. If you don't want it please private message me the listing! If isn't gone already. I bet it is gone! That was a STEAL!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't know, that Miranda was an investment if nothing else, you could double your money on that purchase! I would buy it just for that reason! Genuine leather is easy to condition and buff out. The only problem with the light colors is water stains. They are permanent. If you don't want it please private message me the listing! If isn't gone already. I bet it is gone! That was a STEAL!


It's not gone yet. I don't think folks here really know what they are missing out on. I bet they just see a blue bag. But can I use any type of treatment on it? The products mentioned  here on PF doesn't retail in Norway. .


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I am never this undecisive..must be something with this bag. I just placed a bid on the Miranda in cerulean blue.  Cross your fingers.


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> It's not gone yet. I don't think folks here really know what they are missing out on. I bet they just see a blue bag. But can I use any type of treatment on it? The products mentioned  here on PF doesn't retail in Norway. .



I recently found the Apple Leather Care product on EBay USA.
They ship to other countries, so check it out if you are getting the Miranda.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> It's not gone yet. I don't think folks here really know what they are missing out on. I bet they just see a blue bag. But can I use any type of treatment on it? The products mentioned  here on PF doesn't retail in Norway. .



CinthiaZ is right.  It would be an investment.  I've read where some people post that it holds up well.  What site is it on?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I am never this undecisive..must be something with this bag. I just placed a bid on the Miranda in cerulean blue.  Cross your fingers.


I hope you get it!  It would be good to have at least one soft leather bag in the long run.  I'm traveling again today with my black quilted Miranda tote.  Love it!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I hope you get it!  It would be good to have at least one soft leather bag in the long run.  I'm traveling again today with my black quilted Miranda tote.  Love it!



She's holding it for me, and even went down 50 $ on the price due to no dustbag.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> She's holding it for me, and even went down 50 $ on the price due to no dustbag.



I would get it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> It's not gone yet. I don't think folks here really know what they are missing out on. I bet they just see a blue bag. But can I use any type of treatment on it? The products mentioned  here on PF doesn't retail in Norway. .


Just get it! You could double even TRIPLE your money on that bag! I like the 'Chemical Guys'  They have excellent leather products. Cleaners, conditioners, and shine products. Some, are all in one! That's the one I use.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Just get it! You could double even TRIPLE your money on that bag! I like the 'Chemical Guys'  They have excellent leather products. Cleaners, conditioners, and shine products. Some, are all in one! That's the one I use.



Thanks. I've decided,  I'm getting it. Puha. Finally.  It better be worth it.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks. I've decided,  I'm getting it. Puha. Finally.  It better be worth it.



If you decide you don't like it, you can always sell it & probably for more than you paid for it.  You're getting an awesome price!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks. I've decided,  I'm getting it. Puha. Finally.  It better be worth it.




Awesome!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> If you decide you don't like it, you can always sell it & probably for more than you paid for it.  You're getting an awesome price!!



Yes, the price is very good. It must be the large version too, because she used to wear it on her shoulders and I've read that the medium doesn't let you. I think I might have a true bagain on my hands. She even vent down 50 $ because she didn't have the dustbag. Any tips on how I should ask her to wrapp it? It has to be sent by mail.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes, the price is very good. It must be the large version too, because she used to wear it on her shoulders and I've read that the medium doesn't let you. I think I might have a true bagain on my hands. She even vent down 50 $ because she didn't have the dustbag. Any tips on how I should ask her to wrapp it? It has to be sent by mail.



I would have it stuffed with tissue paper & placed in a pillowcase since she doesn't have the dustbag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Ooh Ooh, I am so excited!!        
I am getting a 'MICHAEL' bag from Italy!!  It originally retailed over 1000.00!! I know you all will hate it because I am so 'out there' in my taste lol! But hey, somebody's got to be the oddball, right? lol! I am happy to do it. Am I the only hippie in this group??lol! 
It's a super rare, quality made, vintage bag with the all leather interior in mint condition, and I just love it!! I can't wait to get it. You won't believe what I paid!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Ooh Ooh, I am so excited!!
> I am getting a 'MICHAEL' bag from Italy!!  It originally retailed over 1000.00!! I know you all will hate it because I am so 'out there' in my taste lol! But hey, somebody's got to be the oddball, right? lol! I am happy to do it. Am I the only hippie in this group??lol!
> It's a super rare, quality made, vintage bag with the all leather interior in mint condition, and I just love it!! I can't wait to get it. You won't believe what I paid!



Wow,  she's pretty unique!   Looks like it's in really good condition too.  Congrats on your find.  Cost???


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Wow,  she's pretty unique!   Looks like it's in really good condition too.  Congrats on your find.  Cost???


Thanx! 103.00!! Will be great when I am on the Harley with my hubby in my black leather jacket! VaRoom! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanx! 103.00!! Will be great when I am on the Harley with my hubby in my black leather jacket! VaRoom! lol!



That's an awesome price.  You sure luck up on some great deals!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's an awesome price.  You sure luck up on some great deals!!!


These sellers end their auctions at really bad times. Some end them in the middle of the night when no one is bidding!  That is how I find such great deals. Good thing I know my bags though, because as you know, there SO MANY fakes on ebay. Have to be careful.  

Not many know the value of that bag, or are familiar with it, so they don't bid. I have been after one for a long time, but waiting for a good deal.. I don't think the gal who listed it, even knew it's worth. If she knew, she'd have a heart attack! She probably inherited it from Mom not knowing how much Mom paid for it.. It was over 1000.00 when it was new! 
It's a Made in Italy bag. They are hard to find. I have seen this bag listed for 698.00, but didn't want it THAT bad! lol!  103.00 was perfect.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> These sellers end their auctions at really bad times. Some end them in the middle of the night when no one is bidding!  That is how I find such great deals. Good thing I know my bags though, because as you know, there SO MANY fakes on ebay. Have to be careful.
> 
> Not many know the value of that bag, or are familiar with it, so they don't bid. I have been after one for a long time, but waiting for a good deal.. I don't think the gal who listed it, even knew it's worth. If she knew, she'd have a heart attack! She probably inherited it from Mom not knowing how much Mom paid for it.. It was over 1000.00 when it was new!
> It's a Made in Italy bag. They are hard to find. I have seen this bag listed for 698.00, but didn't want it THAT bad! lol!  103.00 was perfect.



Made in Italy is the proverbial hen's tooth.  I've heard of them but I think your's is the first one I've seen.  And the price....... can't beat that!!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So exited!  Just got a call from a big Newspapercompany saying they want to do a four page spread interiordesign feature on my home! So much fun!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> So exited!  Just got a call from a big Newspapercompany saying they want to do a four page spread interiordesign feature on my home! So much fun!


WOW! You must have a nice pad! lol! Sorry I was on ebay again. You still there? What kind of house is it??


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Lol..still here.  We buildt it ourselves ( or more correctly - the contracter buildt it after our specifications and drawings. It's fairly big, white wooden house


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Looks like this. It's actually three floors,   but you can't see it from this angle. Not the best photo I suppose, you can't see the whole front garden or the whole garage.  But you get the idea.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lol..still here.  We buildt it ourselves ( or more correctly - the contracter buildt it after our specifications and drawings. It's fairly big, white wooden house


Hi My SweetySwede! How ya doin? Is there a big difference between Norwegian and Swedish?? Would you be Swedish, Norwegian ( lol!) or Danish??  What is the combo name again?? 

And what kind of house? Is it like a cape cod, or a Victorian?? A ranch home?? What would you call it? Do have a pic of the outside, and then I will authenticate it for you! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks like this. It's actually three floors,   but you can't see it from this angle. Not the best photo I supposed,  you can't see the whole front garden or the whole garage.  But you get the idea.


OH MY!! That's beautiful!! Kind of like a cape cod but not really. I love the roof. Pretty pricey I know because I looked into getting one like that. VERY NICE!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi My SweetySwede! How ya doin? Is there a big difference between Norwegian and Swedish?? Would you be Swedish, Norwegian ( lol!) or Danish??  What is the combo name again??
> 
> And what kind of house? Is it like a cape cod, or a Victorian?? A ranch home?? What would you call it? Do have a pic of the outside, and then I will authenticate it for you! lol!


Lol...Scandinavian is the term to cover both Norwegians, Sweeds  and Danish people.  I am Norwegian. Don't really know the name of the style... You'll have to help me on that one


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks like this. It's actually three floors,   but you can't see it from this angle. Not the best photo I supposed,  you can't see the whole front garden or the whole garage.  But you get the idea.


Oh, I know what I am looking for...SCANDINAVIAN!!  Isn;t that a combo of all 3? I am supposed to be part Scandinavian and I never could figure out if my people were from Norway, Sweden or Denmark.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> OH MY!! That's beautiful!! Kind of like a cape cod but not really. I love the roof. Pretty pricey I know because I looked into getting one like that. VERY NICE!!



So kind of you, thank you!  We are very happy here. We chose a glazed roof due to snow. Now it just slides right off


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lol...Scandinavian is the term to cover both Norwegians, Sweeds  and Danish people.  I am Norwegian. Don't really know the name of the style... You'll have to help me on that one


lol! We must have been typing that at the same time! You must be a blonde right?? Me too! Blue eyes?? I am Scandanavian, Irish and German American! lol! But we all came from over there at one time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> So kind of you, thank you!  We are very happy here.


Did you change your profile pic? I see a white Hamilton. Did you have that already?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! We must have been typing that at the same time! You must be a blonde right?? Me too! Blue eyes?? I am Scandanavian, Irish and German American! lol! But we all came from over there at one time.



Wow, that's a good mixture. You'll have to come to Norway once. Beautiful country.  But so is Ireland and Germany.  Ever been there? I have lots of family in the States,  been a while since my last trip.  Probably have to go with three empty suitcases the next time, now that I'm bitten by TPF bugs


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Did you change your profile pic? I see a white Hamilton. Did you have that already?



It's my specchio hamilton in Heather Grey; )


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> It's my specchio hamilton in Heather Grey; )


Oh I didn't know you had a silver one. Just knew about the black and guess what? You gave me the bug now! I am looking at one on ebay and it's only bid up to 60 dollars right now!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh I didn't know you had a silver one. Just knew about the black and guess what? You gave me the bug now! I am looking at one on ebay and it's only bid up to 60 dollars right now!



Wow! That's a really good price!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Yes I hope I get it. Your silver one is gorgeous too! See what you did now?? lol! I am selling this one to make up for getting the new one, if I win it. We'll see. I am tired of this one . It was a gift and I never really use it much.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes I hope I get it. Your silver one is gorgeous too! See what you did now?? lol! I am selling this one to make up for getting the new one, if I win it. We'll see. I am tired of this one . It was a gift and I never really use it much.



. Put it on Ebay.  I'm sure it will sell fast.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> . Put it on Ebay.  I'm sure it will sell fast.


Yep that's my plan. Working on it now as a matter of fact. So when is your interview? Is with a magazine??


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep that's my plan. Working on it now as a matter of fact. So when is your interview? Is with a magazine??



In a few days. It's a magazine. Done it before, but this is the biggest spread yet. Can you help me out with an authenticity  question? Found an awful bag I need help with.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> In a few days. It's a magazine. Done it before, but this is the biggest spread yet


Wow! That place must be the talk of the town! I wish I could see the article somehow. I am sure you must be busy getting the house ready. I have to get this listing done, hoping to win that Speechio! lol! So I will let you go. Take care and catch you later!


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks like this. It's actually three floors,   but you can't see it from this angle. Not the best photo I suppose, you can't see the whole front garden or the whole garage.  But you get the idea.



Am I crazy? I'm dying to see the house, but there's no picture!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> Am I crazy? I'm dying to see the house, but there's no picture!


Go back a page and you will see the house there.


----------



## Euromutt86

CinthiaZ said:


> Go back a page and you will see the house there.



I totally did! I swear. I'm on my computer and still don't see it. HAHA!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> I totally did! I swear. I'm on my computer and still don't see it. HAHA!



I removed it. Here it is:


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Front, only a part of the front garden and garage is showing.  Three floors.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

And the back of the house. The garden is a bit different though, this is from the first summer in the house.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> I totally did! I swear. I'm on my computer and still don't see it. HAHA!


Well isn't that something because i see it! Weird!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> And the back of the house. The garden is a bit different though, this is from the first summer in the house.


OMG! I just love that balcony! Is that off of your bedroom? I always dreamed of having a balcony like that off of my bedroom! AWESOME!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! I just love that balcony! Is that off of your bedroom? I always dreamed of having a balcony like that off of my bedroom! AWESOME!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Front, only a part of the front garden and garage is showing.  Three floors.



That is gorgeous!! I adore it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


>


Hi Nogi! lol! Is easiar than spelling out your whole user id. Do you mind?? Here is a link to one on the USA site. I got in trouble for chatting on the authentication thead before, so I moved us over here. They posted rules about 15 pages back that the page is for AUTHENTICATIONS ONLY!!  lol! 

Here's the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4742970


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi Nogi! lol! Is easiar than spelling out your whole user id. Do you mind?? Here is a link to one on the USA site. I got in trouble for chatting on the authentication thead before, so I moved us over here. They posted rules about 15 pages back that the page is for AUTHENTICATIONS ONLY!!  lol!
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4742970



Thanks! I'll take a look. NOGI is just fine...lol..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks! I'll take a look. NOGI is just fine...lol..


----------



## Norwegian Girl

What has happened to the authenticity thread? There seems to only one reply? I hope the full content of  that thread isn't deleted?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> What has happened to the authenticity thread? There seems to only one reply? I hope the full content of  that thread isn't deleted?


The old thread was closed and archived.  The new thread is a sticky and available for use.  Nothing is ever deleted, just archived for future reference.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> The old thread was closed and archived.  The new thread is a sticky and available for use.  Nothing is ever deleted, just archived for future reference.



Oh, that's good. I've found answer to many of my questions by scrolling back and read older posts.Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh, that's good. I've found answer to many of my questions by scrolling back and read older posts.Thanks


Hi Norgy!  Haven't seen you here for awhile. How did your house interview go? Hope it went well and all is good with you!

Yes, a couple of us authenticators had asked the administrators to put us in the sticky section and post the same rules in the beginning like they are on all the other designer threads ( Coach, Dooney, etc) 

We found it disturbing that Michael Kors wasn't even on the forum list of contemporary designers for authentications!! NOT the main list, the 'authentication' list. I'll give you the link so you can see what I mean.( below) I asked Vlad if he would put us on there and he did! Pretty cool, huh?

It makes it easier for folks to find us. Also, having administrative rules, keeps us from asking folks to follow any rules, which avoids conflict, since most of us don't like rules too well! lol!  Having some basic rules with a format to follow, helps keep the thread from becoming too cluttered with conversations, and makes it much easier for the authenticators to find posts for authentication. Sometimes they got lost in all the clutter as they went back too many posts and pages, so there were quite a few, not getting answers. The authenticators are real pleased with this and it just makes it so much easier. 
Here is the link to the page we have been added to. I could not believe Micheal Kors wasn't even on it, for all this time!!  So check it out! We are official and finally on the list!

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-before-posting-about-this-forum-743352.html


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Good job! I'm just fine thanks! My house interview isn't until next Friday, and boy am I glad about that! Been quite hectic here, so I'm glad I have some time to fix a bit here and there. And how have you been?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good job! I'm just fine thanks! My house interview isn't until next Friday, and boy am I glad about that! Been quite hectic here, so I'm glad I have some time to fix a bit here and there. And how have you been?


Oh boy, I thought your interview was done already! You must be getting anxious and I'll bet you're glad when it's over with! lol! I have been great! Had a wonderful day with my sweety. I swear, I am so lucky to be with my soul mate, like this. There is nothing better. He is so good to me. But I could go on all day about him! lol! So now I will go on about this instead since it is Michael Kors related. Sorry for the long post, but I have to tell you what happened!!  

I gotta tell you a story. This is a nasty thing that just happened to me! Remember that Made in Italy MK I did the reveal on??  Well, I didn't really want to sell it, but I thought if I could get what it's really worth, I would list it for 599.00. I really didn't think anyone would buy it for that price, although the bag DID originally retail for 1200.00!!  And was even worn by actress, Jennifer Simpson! So I thought what the heck, even if nobody bought it, I really didn't care because I wanted to keep it anyhow! lol! Well GUESS WHAT! Four days after I listed it, it SOLD at a best offer for 500.00!!  I was kind of bummed because I never even got to use it! lol! But what the heck, that was good money so I let her go. It was really kind of heavy for me with that all leather interior, made it really heavy. Definitely for a younger gal with some muscle! lol! 

ANYHOW, I shipped it USPS Priority mail with insurance and signature confirmation. With something that expensive, insurance and signature confirmation is a MUST! Five days later, I get an email from the buyer, wanting to know when it was shipped?. I checked tracking and it showed it was already delivered the day before!! She HAD to sign for it, so I became suspicious right away. I wrote her back and told her that tracking showed she signed for it the day before! Well now she realized that wasn't going to work and she writes me back and says : "well  I am taking this to Michael kors and if it's not authentic , you will be hearing from me"           
 (ahem!) 

The next day (yesterday) she sends me an email stating she " had it authenticated and it's not real. Issue me an immediate refund"   

WHAT????!!!!  Can you believe this?? First of all, where did she get it authenticated in less than 24 hours?? I KNOW it wasn't here! lol! I wrote her back and told her the bag is most certainly authentic and who ever looked at it wouldn't know an authentic bag if it slapped them in the face! And further more, she can NOT get a refund without returning the bag!  What is really crazy, is she already left me positive feedback, thank God for that! Can you believe these people?? I called ebay right away and pointed out her emails, first trying to say she didn't get it, and now demanding a refund without returning it!  eBay said that since she hasn't filed a claim and already left good feedback, I shouldn't worry because she can NOT get her money back without filing a claim, and returning it with tracking to prove I got it back. 
 I then checked her feedback left for others, and she tried to pull the EXACT same thing with several other sellers!!  The sellers replied that she tried to rip them off! I also showed that to the ebay representative. 

Thank goodness I was smart enough to get signature confirmation for the bag. I also found out from Michael Kors that we can write to 'customersupport@michaelkors.com'  with photos and they will authenticate the bag for me! So I have already done this in case she does file a claim, which I don't think she will do because she wants to keep the bag, she just doesn't want to pay for it!! lol! UNBELIEVABLE!!  But you know what?? I wouldn't put it past her to mail me a SOCK with a tracking number to show she mailed it back to me!! If she does try to mail it back, I am going to open it at the post office in front of the mail personal and take photos. I haven't heard back from her, since I told her it was obvious to me AND to ebay, that she is trying to get something for nothing. 

So how do you like THAT crazy story?? Just a little of what I have been up to! lol!  .


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh boy, I thought your interview was done already! You must be getting anxious and I'll bet you're glad when it's over with! lol! I have been great! Had a wonderful day with my sweety. I swear, I am so lucky to be with my soul mate, like this. There is nothing better. He is so good to me. But I could go on all day about him! lol! So now I will go on about this instead since it is Michael Kors related. Sorry for the long post, but I have to tell you what happened!!
> 
> I gotta tell you a story. This is a nasty thing that just happened to me! Remember that Made in Italy MK I did the reveal on??  Well, I didn't really want to sell it, but I thought if I could get what it's really worth, I would list it for 599.00. I really didn't think anyone would buy it for that price, although the bag DID originally retail for 1200.00!!  And was even worn by actress, Jennifer Simpson! So I thought what the heck, even if nobody bought it, I really didn't care because I wanted to keep it anyhow! lol! Well GUESS WHAT! Four days after I listed it, it SOLD at a best offer for 500.00!!  I was kind of bummed because I never even got to use it! lol! But what the heck, that was good money so I let her go. It was really kind of heavy for me with that all leather interior, made it really heavy. Definitely for a younger gal with some muscle! lol!
> 
> ANYHOW, I shipped it USPS Priority mail with insurance and signature confirmation. With something that expensive, insurance and signature confirmation is a MUST! Five days later, I get an email from the buyer, wanting to know when it was shipped?. I checked tracking and it showed it was already delivered the day before!! She HAD to sign for it, so I became suspicious right away. I wrote her back and told her that tracking showed she signed for it the day before! Well now she realized that wasn't going to work and she writes me back and says : "well  I am taking this to Michael kors and if it's not authentic , you will be hearing from me"
> (ahem!)
> 
> The next day (yesterday) she sends me an email stating she " had it authenticated and it's not real. Issue me an immediate refund"
> 
> WHAT????!!!!  Can you believe this?? First of all, where did she get it authenticated in less than 24 hours?? I KNOW it wasn't here! lol! I wrote her back and told her the bag is most certainly authentic and who ever looked at it wouldn't know an authentic bag if it slapped them in the face! And further more, she can NOT get a refund without returning the bag!  What is really crazy, is she already left me positive feedback, thank God for that! Can you believe these people?? I called ebay right away and pointed out her emails, first trying to say she didn't get it, and now demanding a refund without returning it!  eBay said that since she hasn't filed a claim and already left good feedback, I shouldn't worry because she can NOT get her money back without filing a claim, and returning it with tracking to prove I got it back.
> I then checked her feedback left for others, and she tried to pull the EXACT same thing with several other sellers!!  The sellers replied that she tried to rip them off! I also showed that to the ebay representative.
> 
> Thank goodness I was smart enough to get signature confirmation for the bag. I also found out from Michael Kors that we can write to 'customersupport@michaelkors.com'  with photos and they will authenticate the bag for me! So I have already done this in case she does file a claim, which I don't think she will do because she wants to keep the bag, she just doesn't want to pay for it!! lol! UNBELIEVABLE!!  But you know what?? I wouldn't put it past her to mail me a SOCK with a tracking number to show she mailed it back to me!! If she does try to mail it back, I am going to open it at the post office in front of the mail personal and take photos. I haven't heard back from her, since I told her it was obvious to me AND to ebay, that she is trying to get something for nothing.
> 
> So how do you like THAT crazy story?? Just a little of what I have been up to! lol!  .



Oh my...that is incredibly rude! She obviously know her bags to buy it at that price, but she must be a) crazy or b) ignorant to think you would fall for that game. It's a good thing you have experience when it comes to selling over ebay. Hope it works out! On a sidenote I can tell you that I found the wallet we talked about. New seller this time. Almost same price, but I'm hesitant due to her statement of "no return", and fixed price. Looks good though, so it is authentic.  We'll see. Just bought two pair of shoes this week, so may have to wait a bit.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh my...that is incredibly rude! She obviously know her bags to buy it at that price, but she must be a) crazy or b) ignorant to think you would fall for that game. It's a good thing you have experience when it comes to selling over ebay. Hope it works out! On a sidenote I can tell you that I found the wallet we talked about. New seller this time. Almost same price, but I'm hesitant due to her statement of "no return", and fixed price. Looks good though, so it is authentic.  We'll see. Just bought two pair of shoes this week, so may have to wait a bit.


Don't worry about a seller saying 'no returns' It is foolish of them to say so, because if it comes 'not as described' , they have to take it back because of ebay's buyer protection policy. You just can't return it because you changed your mind or something like that. It has to be damaged or not authentic! . There has to be something wrong with it. I was able to do returns several times, even though the buyer  said 'no returns'  I had one item come to me that was torn and the seller never even mentioned it! I filed a 'not as described' claim and ebay even paid for return shipping! So don't let that stop you. Go for it! You have been looking for a long time!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I'll definately consider it. I ( like many others I guess) have a hopeless infatuation with the Hèrmes Kelly, so I tend to read and vist the Hèrmes thread.  And I just don't get it. Perhaps it's my Scandinavian background that kicks in, but why do they put those horrible charms "monsters", "rodeos" etc on their expensive bags? On one bag you could hardly see that it was an Hèrmes bag. Looked like the owner had rambeled through her kids' toychest. Charms can be very delicate and stylish ( like the ones I've seen here), but the ones I'm referring to are a bit much in my oppinion; ).


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh boy, I thought your interview was done already! You must be getting anxious and I'll bet you're glad when it's over with! lol! I have been great! Had a wonderful day with my sweety. I swear, I am so lucky to be with my soul mate, like this. There is nothing better. He is so good to me. But I could go on all day about him! lol! So now I will go on about this instead since it is Michael Kors related. Sorry for the long post, but I have to tell you what happened!!
> 
> I gotta tell you a story. This is a nasty thing that just happened to me! Remember that Made in Italy MK I did the reveal on??  Well, I didn't really want to sell it, but I thought if I could get what it's really worth, I would list it for 599.00. I really didn't think anyone would buy it for that price, although the bag DID originally retail for 1200.00!!  And was even worn by actress, Jennifer Simpson! So I thought what the heck, even if nobody bought it, I really didn't care because I wanted to keep it anyhow! lol! Well GUESS WHAT! Four days after I listed it, it SOLD at a best offer for 500.00!!  I was kind of bummed because I never even got to use it! lol! But what the heck, that was good money so I let her go. It was really kind of heavy for me with that all leather interior, made it really heavy. Definitely for a younger gal with some muscle! lol!
> 
> ANYHOW, I shipped it USPS Priority mail with insurance and signature confirmation. With something that expensive, insurance and signature confirmation is a MUST! Five days later, I get an email from the buyer, wanting to know when it was shipped?. I checked tracking and it showed it was already delivered the day before!! She HAD to sign for it, so I became suspicious right away. I wrote her back and told her that tracking showed she signed for it the day before! Well now she realized that wasn't going to work and she writes me back and says : "well  I am taking this to Michael kors and if it's not authentic , you will be hearing from me"
> (ahem!)
> 
> The next day (yesterday) she sends me an email stating she " had it authenticated and it's not real. Issue me an immediate refund"
> 
> WHAT????!!!!  Can you believe this?? First of all, where did she get it authenticated in less than 24 hours?? I KNOW it wasn't here! lol! I wrote her back and told her the bag is most certainly authentic and who ever looked at it wouldn't know an authentic bag if it slapped them in the face! And further more, she can NOT get a refund without returning the bag!  What is really crazy, is she already left me positive feedback, thank God for that! Can you believe these people?? I called ebay right away and pointed out her emails, first trying to say she didn't get it, and now demanding a refund without returning it!  eBay said that since she hasn't filed a claim and already left good feedback, I shouldn't worry because she can NOT get her money back without filing a claim, and returning it with tracking to prove I got it back.
> I then checked her feedback left for others, and she tried to pull the EXACT same thing with several other sellers!!  The sellers replied that she tried to rip them off! I also showed that to the ebay representative.
> 
> Thank goodness I was smart enough to get signature confirmation for the bag. I also found out from Michael Kors that we can write to 'customersupport@michaelkors.com'  with photos and they will authenticate the bag for me! So I have already done this in case she does file a claim, which I don't think she will do because she wants to keep the bag, she just doesn't want to pay for it!! lol! UNBELIEVABLE!!  But you know what?? I wouldn't put it past her to mail me a SOCK with a tracking number to show she mailed it back to me!! If she does try to mail it back, I am going to open it at the post office in front of the mail personal and take photos. I haven't heard back from her, since I told her it was obvious to me AND to ebay, that she is trying to get something for nothing.
> 
> So how do you like THAT crazy story?? Just a little of what I have been up to! lol!  .



You just can't be too careful these days.  Scam artists are everywhere.  That buyer is nuts if she thinks that bag is not authentic.  She's just trying to get it without paying for it.


----------



## melbo

Edit


----------



## melbo

Double post


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You just can't be too careful these days.  Scam artists are everywhere.  That buyer is nuts if she thinks that bag is not authentic.  She's just trying to get it without paying for it.


It did have a happy ending! I had the bag authenticated by '*****************.com' I was worried they would try to use the same principles as on the MICHAEL Michael Kors bags and had to walk them thru what collection that is from because it very different than the MMK bags. It was deemed authentic by them and they even sent me a certificate for it, which I faxed to ebay and emailed to the buyer. Cost me 15.00. but was well worth it.

That buyer knew darn well it was authentic. SHe was just trying to get it for free. eBay has created a great place for scammers. I am selling the last of what I don't want to keep and am seriously considering not selling there anymore.


----------



## coivcte

Noticed a lot ladies carrying the Jet Set Travel Large NS Tote recently here in Australia.
Wondering why this style tote has never really been discussed on this Forum and I haven't seen mod shot? Is this style not sold or no popular in the USA?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Noticed a lot ladies carrying the Jet Set Travel Large NS Tote recently here in Australia.
> Wondering why this style tote has never really been discussed on this Forum and I haven't seen mod shot? Is this style not sold or no popular in the USA?


I love n/s totes!  In fact, I prefer them to e/w totes because I think they are better for carrying books, papers, and such on the shoulder under the arm out of the way of things.  I feel like e/w totes are purse substitutes while n/s totes can be carried in addition to a purse.  I've been on the look out for a great n/s tote for a while.  I have a few cheaper no-name black nylon ones, but am looking for the perfect leather one, as well.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I love n/s totes!  In fact, I prefer them to e/w totes because I think they are better for carrying books, papers, and such on the shoulder under the arm out of the way of things.  I feel like e/w totes are purse substitutes while n/s totes can be carried in addition to a purse.  I've been on the look out for a great n/s tote for a while.  I have a few cheaper no-name black nylon ones, but am looking for the perfect leather one, as well.



I didn't notice this style until they started popping up every time I am at the station waiting for a train.....strange.
I just love how flat it is, yes I agree that its great for carrying some A4 paper or folder.
Wish they have metal feet but they don't. 

If any ladies here own any MK leather version of this bag! please post.
Would love to see mod shots!
I am only 150 cm, I wonder if it's too long for me?


----------



## coivcte

A question about Reminder Points on the Forum.
I kept on making the same silly mistake of commenting in the No Chat Threads.
Just wondering what the Reminder Points mean, I got 2 Reminder Points that does not expire 
I tried to look it up but found no answer.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> A question about Reminder Points on the Forum.
> I kept on making the same silly mistake of commenting in the No Chat Threads.
> Just wondering what the Reminder Points mean, I got 2 Reminder Points that does not expire
> I tried to look it up but found no answer.
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?



I keep making the same mistake too so I'm trying to be more careful. I received 1 reminder point last week and tried to look it up. I didn't find anything......


----------



## coivcte

keishapie1973 said:


> I keep making the same mistake too so I'm trying to be more careful. I received 1 reminder point last week and tried to look it up. I didn't find anything......



Yeah be careful, I got too excited and forgot AGAIN!!
This time, the points said NEVER EXPIRED?!?
I feel like a little school kid making stupid mistake, argh!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> Yeah be careful, I got too excited and forgot AGAIN!!
> This time, the points said NEVER EXPIRED?!?
> I feel like a little school kid making stupid mistake, argh!!



Really? What is this? What happens if you get many? And how do you see if you got any?


----------



## coivcte

keishapie1973 said:


> I keep making the same mistake too so I'm trying to be more careful. I received 1 reminder point last week and tried to look it up. I didn't find anything......





Norwegian Girl said:


> Really? What is this? What happens if you get many? And how do you see if you got any?



Don't worry, they will PM you.
I am trying to find out what the Reminder Points mean.


----------



## coivcte

The MK forum has been extremely quiet these couple of days.
Wondering if there are any good deals out there at the moment?


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> The MK forum has been extremely quiet these couple of days.
> Wondering if there are any good deals out there at the moment?


Macy's has their VIP sale going on which is 20% off. Carson's is having their goodwill sale, if you donate gently used items they give you a 25% off coupon good on anything in the store.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> The MK forum has been extremely quiet these couple of days.
> Wondering if there are any good deals out there at the moment?


It has been quiet because everyone has been shopping!  LOL!


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> It has been quiet because everyone has been shopping!  LOL!



Lol.....no wonder. I can't wait to see some beautiful bags n mod shots from everyone!

2 Star has just informed me of the Macys and Carson's Sale which I can't access either as I'm in far away land....Australia


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Lol.....no wonder. I can't wait to see some beautiful bags n mod shots from everyone!
> 
> 2 Star has just informed me of the Macys and Carson's Sale which I can't access either as I'm in far away land....Australia


I think I just found my perfect soft leather n/s tote.  It's not MK, though.

I've also seen sales at L&T, Bloomingdale's, NM, and someone mentioned Dillard's (not in my area).


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I think I just found my perfect soft leather n/s tote.  It's not MK, though.
> 
> I've also seen sales at L&T, Bloomingdale's, NM, and someone mentioned Dillard's (not in my area).



Yes, they're having sales right now.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes, they're having sales right now.


Macy's is offering 25% off on all of their MK bags!


----------



## cdtracing

Belk's is also giving 25% discount on designer purses, MK included.


----------



## iceNY

CinthiaZ said:


> Macy's is offering 25% off on all of their MK bags!



My nearby Macy's and online is only giving 25% off if you purchase 2 bags. Some bags are on sale 25% off and you can get additional 20% off VIP discount on top of it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Norwegian Girl said:


> Really? What is this? What happens if you get many? And how do you see if you got any?



I'm really curious about this. Can anyone tell me what these reminds points are?


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm really curious about this. Can anyone tell me what these reminds points are?



I think they are strikes of some sort. Things to keep people in line on the forum. Once you hit a certain number you get banned. Don't worry, that's only for ruffians and trouble makers... &#128522;&#128518;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> I think they are strikes of some sort. Things to keep people in line on the forum. Once you hit a certain number you get banned. Don't worry, that's only for ruffians and trouble makers... &#128522;&#128518;



Wow..but I read that someone got one just by commenting at the wrong place. How can you see if you got one?


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow..but I read that someone got one just by commenting at the wrong place. How can you see if you got one?



It's me who got 3 reminders, not sure if anyone else has.
It was because I commented in the Mod Shot Thread where you are not meant to comment.
I kept forgetting because those mod shots are so nice!!!!
It's very strict!! Don't worry, if it happens you will know because you will get a PM.
p.s. I am not a trouble maker :cry:


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow..but I read that someone got one just by commenting at the wrong place. How can you see if you got one?



Yes, you will get strikes, but won't get banned for just a couple mistakes. 







coivcte said:


> It's me who got 3 reminders, not sure if anyone else has.
> It was because I commented in the Mod Shot Thread where you are not meant to comment.
> I kept forgetting because those mod shots are so nice!!!!
> It's very strict!! Don't worry, if it happens you will know because you will get a PM.
> p.s. I am not a trouble maker :cry:



Lol! I meant banned is for trouble makers! No one but the admins can see your strikes. You're okay. If you ever get tempted quote the post and post it in show me your michael kors. You'll get lots of love, that's for sure!


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow..but I read that someone got one just by commenting at the wrong place. How can you see if you got one?





melbo said:


> Yes, you will get strikes, but won't get banned for just a couple mistakes.
> Lol! I meant banned is for trouble makers! No one but the admins can see your strikes. You're okay. If you ever get tempted quote the post and post it in show me your michael kors. You'll get lots of love, that's for sure!



I hope so, I am still worried.
I just get SUPER excited when looking at different bags and mod shots especially.
Then I forget I'm in one of those "no comment" thread and get carried away and start commenting/asking questions......when will I ever learn.
I will be devastated if I get banned.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> I hope so, I am still worried.
> I just get SUPER excited when looking at different bags and mod shots especially.
> Then I forget I'm in one of those "no comment" thread and get carried away and start commenting/asking questions......when will I ever learn.
> I will be devastated if I get banned.


Just don't go on those no comment threads. That's what I do! Usually they'll be in capitals and have tons of asterisks. Lol lol. You'll be fine!


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Just don't go on those no comment threads. That's what I do! Usually they'll be in capitals and have tons of asterisks. Lol lol. You'll be fine!



Lol......you are right!!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thanks, ladies! Good to know!


----------



## cdtracing

This is not purse related but....I picked up the 2 Rottweiler puppies I'm going to be fostering for the next few weeks.  They were a little stinky so a bath was a must.  They've had a big day...car ride, worming, bath, & next will be dinner when it's ready.  Right now their settling in & napping.  These are such sweet puppies.  I don't understand how someone would drop them off at a high kill shelter to be destroyed at only 7 weeks old.  Some people...:censor:


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> This is not purse related but....I picked up the 2 Rottweiler puppies I'm going to be fostering for the next few weeks.  They were a little stinky so a bath was a must.  They've had a big day...car ride, worming, bath, & next will be dinner when it's ready.  Right now their settling in & napping.  These are such sweet puppies.  I don't understand how someone would drop them off at a high kill shelter to be destroyed at only 7 weeks old.  Some people...:censor:



So adorable! I would adopt one if I lived close by!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> This is not purse related but....I picked up the 2 Rottweiler puppies I'm going to be fostering for the next few weeks.  They were a little stinky so a bath was a must.  They've had a big day...car ride, worming, bath, & next will be dinner when it's ready.  Right now their settling in & napping.  These are such sweet puppies.  I don't understand how someone would drop them off at a high kill shelter to be destroyed at only 7 weeks old.  Some people...:censor:


Awww look at those sweet babies!!! That's awesome that you're going to be their foster mama!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> So adorable! I would adopt one if I lived close by!





BeachBagGal said:


> Awww look at those sweet babies!!! That's awesome that you're going to be their foster mama!



They've eaten & they sure were hungry.  Now they're playing with one of Kimber's (my 6 yr old Rott) soft toys.  Tomorrow I will be getting them some play goodies!  I just love puppies!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> This is not purse related but....I picked up the 2 Rottweiler puppies I'm going to be fostering for the next few weeks.  They were a little stinky so a bath was a must.  They've had a big day...car ride, worming, bath, & next will be dinner when it's ready.  Right now their settling in & napping.  These are such sweet puppies.  I don't understand how someone would drop them off at a high kill shelter to be destroyed at only 7 weeks old.  Some people...:censor:




They are so adorable!  How sweet of you to take them in. Thank goodness for wonderful pet parents like you who save these innocent darlings.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> They are so adorable!  How sweet of you to take them in. Thank goodness for wonderful pet parents like you who save these innocent darlings.



They're such good & loving puppies!  They're snoozing right now.  Bellies full & gone to potty means nap-time next. LOL  I'll have them for the next few weeks.  The Rescue I'm fostering for will find & inspect suitable, loving homes for these sweet babies after they have been spayed.  This is not my first rodeo with Rottie puppies.  I have 2 adult females.  The youngest is with the breeder I co-own her with to be bred to one of her Champions at the moment.  My oldest, Kimber, is 6 & she has retired from the ring & from having puppies.  She's living the life of a Queen now.  Jazzy, our youngest will follow suit in a couple of years.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> This is not purse related but....I picked up the 2 Rottweiler puppies I'm going to be fostering for the next few weeks.  They were a little stinky so a bath was a must.  They've had a big day...car ride, worming, bath, & next will be dinner when it's ready.  Right now their settling in & napping.  These are such sweet puppies.  I don't understand how someone would drop them off at a high kill shelter to be destroyed at only 7 weeks old.  Some people...:censor:



They are adorable.   Look so content.   You are great for fostering them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This is not purse related but....I picked up the 2 Rottweiler puppies I'm going to be fostering for the next few weeks.  They were a little stinky so a bath was a must.  They've had a big day...car ride, worming, bath, & next will be dinner when it's ready.  Right now their settling in & napping.  These are such sweet puppies.  I don't understand how someone would drop them off at a high kill shelter to be destroyed at only 7 weeks old.  Some people...:censor:


OMG!! They are just adorable! Absolutely darling! There is just nothing in the whole world that is cuter than puppies, IMHO!  lol! They are so sweet and playful, curious and full of life. How ANYONE would ever want to destroy that, I can not even comprehend!! 

One of my dogs was a save that he was going to be drowned in the river with the rest of the pups if I didn't take him!!!. I really didn't want him at the time because me and the hubby were on the road with his job, but I had to do something. This neighbor literally knocked on my door begging me to take him before her husband drowned him. He was only 8 weeks old! So like a sap I said OK, and just like yours, he was a smelly mess. His first stop in my home was right into the bath tub! lol! And I had a little talk with him. I told him, if you are a good boy, I will keep you! lol! He not only was good, he was a perfect angel! So I had to keep my word! lol! 

He never even went in the house and was totally house broken in just two weeks! I use the kennel method which really works well. It also prevents from chewing on the things. The trainers all agree that PREVENTION, is the key to training them. You have prevent them from getting into bad habbits. Once they get into a bad habbit , it is really hard to break, so you have to PREVENT them from ever getting in the bad habbits, to start with. I found this works really well.  I could never figure out why some folks train them to potty on the newspaper. Don't they realize they are training the dog to potty in the house??? lol!  They shouldn't be allowed to go in the house at ALL! Not even on a paper. If you take them outside right after they eat, that is when they usually will go. And what you feed them keeps them from going a lot, if you know what I mean. That's why a quality dog food with not a lot of waste in it really helps, especially for big dogs! lol! The more the nutrients absorb into their sytem, the less waste you have, therefore, less mess. It costs more money but is well worth it if you don't want to be cleaning up doo doo all the time! lol! 

Have fun with your puppies! Why do I have a feeling you will end up keeping them?? lol! Aren't they just adorable?? Look at them!! What sex are they and what are their names??  Frick and Frack?? lol! Or Jack and Jill?? How about Heckle and Jeckle! lol! HAVE FUN!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! They are just adorable! Absolutely darling! There is just nothing in the whole world that is cuter than puppies, IMHO!  lol! They are so sweet and playful, curious and full of life. How ANYONE would ever want to destroy that, I can not even comprehend!!
> 
> One of my dogs was a save that he was going to be drowned in the river with the rest of the pups if I didn't take him!!!. I really didn't want him at the time because me and the hubby were on the road with his job, but I had to do something. This neighbor literally knocked on my door begging me to take him before her husband drowned him. He was only 8 weeks old! So like a sap I said OK, and just like yours, he was a smelly mess. His first stop in my home was right into the bath tub! lol! And I had a little talk with him. I told him, if you are a good boy, I will keep you! lol! He not only was good, he was a perfect angel! So I had to keep my word! lol!
> 
> He never even went in the house and was totally house broken in just two weeks! I use the kennel method which really works well. It also prevents from chewing on the things. The trainers all agree that PREVENTION, is the key to training them. You have prevent them from getting into bad habbits. Once they get into a bad habbit , it is really hard to break, so you have to PREVENT them from ever getting in the bad habbits, to start with. I found this works really well.  I could never figure out why some folks train them to potty on the newspaper. Don't they realize they are training the dog to potty in the house??? lol!  They shouldn't be allowed to go in the house at ALL! Not even on a paper. If you take them outside right after they eat, that is when they usually will go. And what you feed them keeps them from going a lot, if you know what I mean. That's why a quality dog food with not a lot of waste in it really helps, especially for big dogs! lol! The more the nutrients absorb into their sytem, the less waste you have, therefore, less mess. It costs more money but is well worth it if you don't want to be cleaning up doo doo all the time! lol!
> 
> Have fun with your puppies! Why do I have a feeling you will end up keeping them?? lol! Aren't they just adorable?? Look at them!! What sex are they and what are their names??  Frick and Frack?? lol! Or Jack and Jill?? How about Heckle and Jeckle! lol! HAVE FUN!!



They'e both females.  I haven't named them yet.  I'm watching to see what their personalities are.  We just came in from a potty trip & we each had one playing on the sofa.  These are feeling frisky; I guess they sense they're in a safe place.  We played with them some to tire them out.  They're settling down in their crate.  We'll take them out one more time before bed then it will be Nite, Nite time for them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> They'e both females.  I haven't named them yet.  I'm watching to see what their personalities are.  We just came in from a potty trip & we each had one playing on the sofa.  These are feeling frisky; I guess they sense they're in a safe place.  We played with them some to tire them out.  They're settling down in their crate.  We'll take them out one more time before bed then it will be Nite, Nite time for them.


Oh that is so great to know you are using the kennel method! I figured you probably were. I have had people tell me that is a cruel way to train a puppy! lol! because it is so much better to let them tear up your house and then rub their nose in it! lol! I remember that is how my parents did it. Some folks still do it that way even in this day and age. Can you believe that? 

I just have a funny feeling you are going to keep them! lol! I know a soft hearted mushy lady when I meet one! lol! How much do you want to bet?? Oh wait, I don't think we can gamble on here! lol!


----------



## karlita27

Please tell me about the wear and tear of your bags
specifically the selma, tote and the soft leather like the bedford? I want to know please. So far, my jet set tote in rasberry is still okay. No damage or no cracking yet. And I am using it very often. Except that it is sagging already. As for my selma in mandarin I see a bit cracking on the sides and on the straps(shoulder bag strap).

I do not have the soft leather yet like the bedford. But I like it too. But not sure if the soft leather will last. I really like the bedford and greenwich bags. But not sure if it will last. I want to know more about your bags wear and tear first before I buy my next bag. Thank you so much! :')


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> Please tell me about the wear and tear of your bags
> specifically the selma, tote and the soft leather like the bedford? I want to know please. So far, my jet set tote in rasberry is still okay. No damage or no cracking yet. And I am using it very often. Except that it is sagging already. As for my selma in mandarin I see a bit cracking on the sides and on the straps(shoulder bag strap).


I own 3 Selmas and haven't had any issues whatsoever with wear and tear.  I feel they are very sturdy, well made bags.

I don't own a jet set tote, but I've heard that there can be some fraying on the straps over time.

My soft leather MK bags are from the Michael Kors Collection.  They are both Mirandas and are also very well made.


----------



## karlita27

ubo22 said:


> I own 3 Selmas and haven't had any issues whatsoever with wear and tear.  I feel they are very sturdy, well made bags.
> 
> I don't own a jet set tote, but I've heard that there can be some fraying on the straps over time.
> 
> My soft leather MK bags are from the Michael Kors Collection.  They are both Mirandas and are also very well made.





Thank you so much for the reply. &#128522;
I am already saving money for my next bag! I like the bedford or the greenwich one. Still can't decide which one. &#128532;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just found several gorgeous pale pink and pale blue bags at Zalando,  including the pale blue Dillon! It's so cute, but I feel that it's enough with one pale blue bag. They have the pink/watermelon Selma too. I did however buy these two beauties; the Jet Set Travel wallet in pale pink and pale blue . They will go well with my Selma medium messenger bags!


----------



## MJDaisy

hey ladies...thinking about getting a jet set tote for my birthday from my DH...anyone have any advice on the bag? likes, peeves about it?

so far I own a selma and a hamilton.


----------



## coivcte

Are these loose thread on a brand new MK bag acceptable?


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi, I'm fairly new to MIchael Kors and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to offer an opinion on this. I just got a medium Sutton satchel and I love it! However I noticed after I got it home that there is a line down the front that looks raised in the leather. Is this a defect in the saffiano? Or is this a common thing? Thanks for your opinions. [emoji4]




It's not that easy to see, but here is the line.


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new to MIchael Kors and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to offer an opinion on this. I just got a medium Sutton satchel and I love it! However I noticed after I got it home that there is a line down the front that looks raised in the leather. Is this a defect in the saffiano? Or is this a common thing? Thanks for your opinions. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2946284
> 
> 
> It's not that easy to see, but here is the line.
> 
> View attachment 2946285




I see the line. Yes, it does look like a defect....


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> I see the line. Yes, it does look like a defect....




Thanks keishapie. I think I am going to take it in for an exchange. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Wondering if TPF are having an April 1st moment here? Not sure if April 1st is the same in the US as it is in Scandinavia, but April's fool has come out quite a few times today here in Norway. If not, I hope the TPF can overlook my mistake.  Wishing all of you a very Happy Easter, and hope you get to spend some time with the ones that light up your day, and makes your life special. Best wishes from the Southern part of Norway


----------



## melbo

Lol the bag I thought I was over is here tempting me for $74+ tax. It's the medium and kinda cute. I think I'm gonna pass but a piece of me is like "such a good deal!"


----------



## coivcte

Feeling a bit mad, the idea of wanting more.
Ladies, how many MK bags do you own and what is considered too many?


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> Feeling a bit mad, the idea of wanting more.
> Ladies, how many MK bags do you own and what is considered too many?



Lol. I've been down this slippery slope before with LV bags so I've learned what not to do. Now, I try to do one in one out. It keeps my collection under control and allows me to enjoy what I have. Currently, I have 5 bags plus one clutch and one crossbody.....


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Feeling a bit mad, the idea of wanting more.
> Ladies, how many MK bags do you own and what is considered too many?



Are you feeling mad about wanting more bags?   It's hard to say how many are too many.  I say It all depends on the person and circumstances.   I'll admit I have accumulated a lot.  Some of my friends think I'm nuts, some are happy along with me.  I see my bags as accessories and my family never makes me feel bad about it.    I think if I ever start feeling anxious, guilty or negative about it, I would need to step back and look at the situation of why.  Is it space or clutter or the spending... then I would probably either sell or donate the one's I don't use much. If none of these or anything else applies,  I say if you're happy than that is fine.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Lol the bag I thought I was over is here tempting me for $74+ tax. It's the medium and kinda cute. I think I'm gonna pass but a piece of me is like "such a good deal!"



It's really cute,  only I have a hard time with suede exterior bags although I really like them.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> It's really cute,  only I have a hard time with suede exterior bags although I really like them.



Why is that? I usually stay away from suede since I don't know how to maintain.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Why is that? I usually stay away from suede since I don't know how to maintain.



It seems to pick up dirt easily and on light colors it's easy to see.  You are supposed to use a stiff brush to maintain and keep it clean, it's recommended to do this after using to brush dust and dirt off that you probably can't see "yet".  I have a couple but rarely use them anymore.  Too much work.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> It seems to pick up dirt easily and on light colors it's easy to see.  You are supposed to use a stiff brush to maintain and keep it clean, it's recommended to do this after using to brush dust and dirt off that you probably can't see "yet".  I have a couple but rarely use them anymore.  Too much work.



Hmm, thanks for the tips. It came with the care card, so I'll use that in conjunction with your advice. I've sprayed some suede boots before with stain and water repellant, but it didn't seem to work as well. It's dark brown, so hopefully it won't show so much wear.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Hmm, thanks for the tips. It came with the care card, so I'll use that in conjunction with your advice. I've sprayed some suede boots before with stain and water repellant, but it didn't seem to work as well. It's dark brown, so hopefully it won't show so much wear.



I agree,  I think this color is great and should be easier to care for.   Looks good!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Hmm, thanks for the tips. It came with the care card, so I'll use that in conjunction with your advice. I've sprayed some suede boots before with stain and water repellant, but it didn't seem to work as well. It's dark brown, so hopefully it won't show so much wear.


You're taking the right care of it.  Dustbags are a MUST with suede, as it collects dust like no one's business!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> You're taking the right care of it.  Dustbags are a MUST with suede, as it collects dust like no ones business!



Yup, I need to get that brush! It's one of those fun purses I'll be taking with me to Montreal for summer vacation. Lots of festivals and outdoor events. It will also be stress free because I paid so little, so if something were to ruin it I wouldn't feel so bad. &#128522;


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> You're taking the right care of it.  Dustbags are a MUST with suede, as it collects dust like no one's business!



So I'm looking for a leather conditioner for suede and gosh, it's so hard! I already bought the brush and stain/water repellant. Do I need to condition before this? Any recommendations?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> So I'm looking for a leather conditioner for suede and gosh, it's so hard! I already bought the brush and stain/water repellant. Do I need to condition before this? Any recommendations?


I don't own any suede bags, but have several suede boots that I purchased recently.  I haven't yet invested in a brush nor conditioner.  I use my rain/stain repellent on them, though, because it works on both suede and leather.  I also keep my suede boots in dustbags.

If your suede bag is new, you only need to rain/stain treat it.  After some use, you should clean, then rain/stain treat, then condition.  I realized recently that the conditioner needs to be the last step, as it can leave a film and the suede/leather needs to be perfectly clean before the rain/stain treatment.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I don't own any suede bags, but have several suede boots that I purchased recently.  I haven't yet invested in a brush nor conditioner.  I use my rain/stain repellent on them, though, because it works on both suede and leather.  I also keep my suede boots in dustbags.
> 
> If your suede bag is new, you only need to rain/stain treat it.  After some use, you should clean, then rain/stain treat, then condition.  I realized recently that the conditioner needs to be the last step, as it can leave a film and the suede/leather needs to be perfectly clean before the rain/stain treatment.



Thanks for the tip. I won't use it until my rain/stain comes in. I'll take my time looking for a conditioner. The leather smells so good. I really want it to stay that way forever. What cleaner do you use on your shoes? Thank you!


----------



## coivcte

It's Easter Sunday 9.45 a.m. here in Sydney Australia, Happy Easter to all MK fans!
Woke up this morning and saw a lot of posts on the forum, how egg cited


----------



## myluvofbags

A couple of shots of new items at MK.  They have a bunch of new stuff that just came out.  Sorry about the bad pics,  I was in a hurry.   The black one looks like a satchel/briefcase and another that looks similar to an Alma (LV).  The Cynthia is in blush with rose gold hardware and they had pale pink with silver hardware.   Wish I had more time.   I might stop by tomorrow to get a better look!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Hmm, thanks for the tips. It came with the care card, so I'll use that in conjunction with your advice. I've sprayed some suede boots before with stain and water repellant, but it didn't seem to work as well. It's dark brown, so hopefully it won't show so much wear.


What many don't know, is that you actually wash suede. I have done it many times and they clean up beautifully! I just dunk it in a sink full of mild detergent, and take a brush to it like luvofbags mentioned. You can scrub it up real good with the brush. Then just rinse it out and hang it up to dry. Suede is pretty tough actually and can easily be cleaned. I clean mine about once a year, in between brushings.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> A couple of shots of new items at MK.  They have a bunch of new stuff that just came out.  Sorry about the bad pics,  I was in a hurry.   The black one looks like a satchel/briefcase and another that looks similar to an Alma (LV).  The Cynthia is in blush with rose gold hardware and they had pale pink with silver hardware.   Wish I had more time.   I might stop by tomorrow to get a better look!


Liking those chain straps and the MK charms are awesome on these bags! Pretty snazzy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> It's Easter Sunday 9.45 a.m. here in Sydney Australia, Happy Easter to all MK fans!
> Woke up this morning and saw a lot of posts on the forum, how egg cited


Thank you and Happy Easter, to you too!  Hope you have a lovely day! :buttercup:


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Lol the bag I thought I was over is here tempting me for $74+ tax. It's the medium and kinda cute. I think I'm gonna pass but a piece of me is like "such a good deal!"


Wish I could see that pink one behind it. Looks to have a lot more fringe on it than the first one. I wonder what that is?? Is that a Billy bag behind it?? That really is a good price!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> What many don't know, is that you actually wash suede. I have done it many times and they clean up beautifully! I just dunk it in a sink full of mild detergent, and take a brush to it like luvofbags mentioned. You can scrub it up real good with the brush. Then just rinse it out and hang it up to dry. Suede is pretty tough actually and can easily be cleaned. I clean mine about once a year, in between brushings.



That makes me feel so much better. If there is ever an accident I know exactly what to do. Thank you, CinthiaZ!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> That makes me feel so much better. If there is ever an accident I know exactly what to do. Thank you, CinthiaZ!


Sure, Melbo! Don't be afraid of suede. It cleans up very easily. I have even washed my boots, suede jackets and vests! Suede handbags are easy. 

Happy Easter, Melbo!! Hope you have a nice one , tomorrow. :buttercup:


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Sure, Melbo! Don't be afraid of suede. It cleans up very easily. I have even washed my boots, suede jackets and vests! Suede handbags are easy.
> 
> Happy Easter, Melbo!! Hope you have a nice one , tomorrow. :buttercup:



Thank you! Happy Easter to you as well!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Thanks for the tip. I won't use it until my rain/stain comes in. I'll take my time looking for a conditioner. The leather smells so good. I really want it to stay that way forever. What cleaner do you use on your shoes? Thank you!


 


CinthiaZ said:


> What many don't know, is that you actually wash suede. I have done it many times and they clean up beautifully! I just dunk it in a sink full of mild detergent, and take a brush to it like luvofbags mentioned. You can scrub it up real good with the brush. Then just rinse it out and hang it up to dry. Suede is pretty tough actually and can easily be cleaned. I clean mine about once a year, in between brushings.


 
I haven't cleaned my suede boots yet, so will defer to CinthiaZ here.   I really haven't yet looked into how I'll clean them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I haven't cleaned my suede boots yet, so will defer to CinthiaZ here.   I really haven't yet looked into how I'll clean them.


UBO, I don't dunk my boots. Just my jackets, vests and handbags. You can't really do it with the boots because of the soles.  With boots , you can take a damp cloth to them and wash off any stains. It works better with the brush. But for handbags you can totally submerge them in soapy water. I know others do this as well and have seen it discussed on one of the forums here. It is amazing how well it works. 

I have also done it with jackets and vests.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> UBO, I don't dunk my boots. Just my jackets, vests and handbags. You can't really do it with the boots because of the soles.  With boots , you can take a damp cloth to them and wash off any stains. It works better with the brush. But for handbags you can totally submerge them in soapy water. I know others do this as well and have seen it discussed on one of the forums here. It is amazing how well it works.
> 
> I have also done it with jackets and vests.


Okay.    Thanks.


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> A couple of shots of new items at MK.  They have a bunch of new stuff that just came out.  Sorry about the bad pics,  I was in a hurry.   The black one looks like a satchel/briefcase and another that looks similar to an Alma (LV).  The Cynthia is in blush with rose gold hardware and they had pale pink with silver hardware.   Wish I had more time.   I might stop by tomorrow to get a better look!



Pale pink with SHW?! That sounds amazing. Would love to see a picture of that if you stop off again please. Isn't Blush pretty IRL...!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Need some selma advice- please see my post in the Selma tread; )!


----------



## Pinkalicious

saw the Harper today in store. when i first saw it in the window i got excited and it looked cool, but once i kept staring at it and even after i got home i couldn't really put my finger on it but something was off for me. i think i'll pass on this. the leather is really nice though. 

what do you guys think? it also comes in gray.


----------



## Minkette

Belk has the Riley Satchel in Fuschia for those looking for a different color or version of the bag with silver hardware.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Agree 100000%
> One article is just meant to stir up some drama haha, plain journalism. The media only gets attention if we pay attention to it, so I say we continue to do our thing and MK will continue to do his!
> 
> Btw melbo LOVE the new profile pic - you look great!



Thanks! I took it while vacationing in Florida. The place was gorgeous! 
P. S. I'm replying here because it's the chit chat thread &#128516;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> saw the Harper today in store. when i first saw it in the window i got excited and it looked cool, but once i kept staring at it and even after i got home i couldn't really put my finger on it but something was off for me. i think i'll pass on this. the leather is really nice though.
> 
> what do you guys think? it also comes in gray.
> 
> View attachment 2953965


What is that on the sides? Buckles? Or what? Reminds me a bit if the Cynthia bag. I am the wrong one to respond because I just can't get going on the saffiano yet! lol! I'm stuck on my old regular leather. Goat skin is about as fancy as I get! Baaa! lol! 

I say, if it isn't a MUST HAVE, leave it be. These bags are too spendy to not get something you just have to have. If it's a must, go for it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> What is that on the sides? Buckles? Or what? Reminds me a bit if the Cynthia bag. I am the wrong one to respond because I just can't get going on the saffiano yet! lol! I'm stuck on my old regular leather. Goat skin is about as fancy as I get! Baaa! lol!
> 
> I say, if it isn't a MUST HAVE, leave it be. These bags are too spendy to not get something you just have to have. If it's a must, go for it!




Oh no it's not for me! I was just curious as to how people felt because I wasn't sure if I liked it or not. The sides look weird to me. I am done for awhile unless I decide to sell one. [emoji4]

I have 5 saffiano bags, which I already think is too much so my next one will have to be softer leather. I'm loving something like the Sophie or Riley leather! But in a diff style, just haven't seen one that I like yet.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no it's not for me! I was just curious as to how people felt because I wasn't sure if I liked it or not. The sides look weird to me. I am done for awhile unless I decide to sell one. [emoji4]
> 
> I have 5 saffiano bags, which I already think is too much so my next one will have to be softer leather. I'm loving something like the Sophie or Riley leather! But in a diff style, just haven't seen one that I like yet.


I think some of MK's best soft leather bags are in his MK Collection.  I especially love the Miranda, Lexi, and Casey (not for me because of center divider).

The Harper reminds me of MK's Gia bag that was popular several years ago.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I think some of MK's best soft leather bags are in his MK Collection.  I especially love the Miranda, Lexi, and Casey (not for me because of center divider).
> 
> The Harper reminds me of MK's Gia bag that was popular several years ago.



Oh yes me too! Those styles are nice. I will have to wait until something better comes out. I wouldn't mind the Harper if it didn't have those things on the sides but it's probably a good thing so I'm not tempted to switch out another bag.




DiamondsForever said:


> Lol lost causes when it comes to pink bags....:giggles:
> 
> I agree it's a sign to purchase if they bring out blossom messenger.
> 
> Dark Dune in a medium is available in London currently, it's tempting. Would use that year around.
> 
> Going to consider all the options until pay day next week....
> 
> How about you Hon? Are you sticking with your beautiful blossom?



Replying to you here so I don't clog up the selma messenger thread! Yes I am sticking with my blossom but I am not taking her out until I graduate since I told myself it was a grad gift to myself

I did trade my pale pink selma for a pearl gray medium sutton. My dilemma now is whether I'll like it or not. I don't have a gray bag but I'm not sure if I want to keep a sutton in gray. Pearl gray just never stood out to me, but I thought it was a good trade for my pale pink selma which I ended up really disliking after I got my blossom Cynthia. I was thinking a sutton would be better in black or dark khaki but I already have black, dark dune and peanut. Or I could just sell the gray sutton when I get it and not replace it with anything!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no it's not for me! I was just curious as to how people felt because I wasn't sure if I liked it or not. The sides look weird to me. I am done for awhile unless I decide to sell one. [emoji4]
> 
> I have 5 saffiano bags, which I already think is too much so my next one will have to be softer leather. I'm loving something like the Sophie or Riley leather! But in a diff style, just haven't seen one that I like yet.


Here is my next bag! I just lost the auction by one lousy dollar!! Uhg. I am just going to do a buy it now. This is right up my alley! lol! It is in a beautiful, well structured soft leather, with gorgeous silver hardware and pretty buckles on the front and sides. It also has a partial chain strap, which you know I love and it has an outer pocket on the back which is a MUST for me. This is my DREAM bag! 

It is the MICHAEL KORS TRISTAN. It comes in black , silver, red, vanilla and blue also. I gotta HAVE it!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh yes me too! Those styles are nice. I will have to wait until something better comes out. I wouldn't mind the Harper if it didn't have those things on the sides but it's probably a good thing so I'm not tempted to switch out another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replying to you here so I don't clog up the selma messenger thread! Yes I am sticking with my blossom but I am not taking her out until I graduate since I told myself it was a grad gift to myself
> 
> I did trade my pale pink selma for a pearl gray medium sutton. My dilemma now is whether I'll like it or not. I don't have a gray bag but I'm not sure if I want to keep a sutton in gray. Pearl gray just never stood out to me, but I thought it was a good trade for my pale pink selma which I ended up really disliking after I got my blossom Cynthia. I was thinking a sutton would be better in black or dark khaki but I already have black, dark dune and peanut. Or I could just sell the gray sutton when I get it and not replace it with anything!



First of all well done graduating! 

 Can I ask what you have been studying? I remember graduating uni its a huge achievement. (10 yrs ago in my case, omg feel old).

IKWYM about Pearl Grey, something is holding me back but its so pretty IRL... See how you feel when PG turns up and post pictures please


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> First of all well done graduating!
> 
> Can I ask what you have been studying? I remember graduating uni its a huge achievement. (10 yrs ago in my case, omg feel old).
> 
> IKWYM about Pearl Grey, something is holding me back but its so pretty IRL... See how you feel when PG turns up and post pictures please



Thanks and yes it's been a long time coming..I graduated college in 09, worked for a few years and then went back to law school in 2012. Taking the bar exam in July this year so am debating on whether to let myself use the blossom Cynthia at graduation or after I take the bar, not sure which one would have more incentive but I'm trying to be good with no more bags

I sure will take a pic of the pearl gray. I wanted a sutton to complete my collection but no other colors in sutton speak to me...YET! My ideal would be to return the Cynthia and get a sutton in blossom with silver hardware, but not sure if that will ever come out!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is my next bag! I just lost the auction by one lousy dollar!! Uhg. I am just going to do a buy it now. This is right up my alley! lol! It is in a beautiful, well structured soft leather, with gorgeous silver hardware and pretty buckles on the front and sides. It also has a partial chain strap, which you know I love and it has an outer pocket on the back which is a MUST for me. This is my DREAM bag!
> 
> It is the MICHAEL KORS TRISTAN. It comes in black , silver, red, vanilla and blue also. I gotta HAVE it!!


I just found my pink Tristan for only 249.00 and FREE shipping! The bag retails for 398.00!! Whoop! I am so excited! Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I just found my pink Tristan for only 249.00 and FREE shipping! The bag retails for 398.00!! Whoop! I am so excited! Can't wait till it gets here!



Happy for you! I can't wait to see pictures and I loooove that pink!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Happy for you! I can't wait to see pictures and I loooove that pink!


Thanks Melbo. I am just using these same pics. I am too lazy! lol! It is the exact same bag I bought, so why not? Right?


----------



## gratefulgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is my next bag! I just lost the auction by one lousy dollar!! Uhg. I am just going to do a buy it now. This is right up my alley! lol! It is in a beautiful, well structured soft leather, with gorgeous silver hardware and pretty buckles on the front and sides. It also has a partial chain strap, which you know I love and it has an outer pocket on the back which is a MUST for me. This is my DREAM bag!
> 
> It is the MICHAEL KORS TRISTAN. It comes in black , silver, red, vanilla and blue also. I gotta HAVE it!!




I really like this! It's a beautiful soft leather.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is my next bag! I just lost the auction by one lousy dollar!! Uhg. I am just going to do a buy it now. This is right up my alley! lol! It is in a beautiful, well structured soft leather, with gorgeous silver hardware and pretty buckles on the front and sides. It also has a partial chain strap, which you know I love and it has an outer pocket on the back which is a MUST for me. This is my DREAM bag!
> 
> It is the MICHAEL KORS TRISTAN. It comes in black , silver, red, vanilla and blue also. I gotta HAVE it!!


This is a really pretty bag, CinthiaZ.  I love it!    The shoulder strap looks like it will be really comfortable, and the soft leather is divine!  I also love the outer pocket on the back.  Perfect!


----------



## CinthiaZ

gratefulgirl said:


> I really like this! It's a beautiful soft leather.





ubo22 said:


> This is a really pretty bag, CinthiaZ.  I love it!    The shoulder strap looks like it will be really comfortable, and the soft leather is divine!  I also love the outer pocket on the back.  Perfect!



Thank you! I am so excited! I am also a bit worried about the color and staining it. I don't have many light colors for that reason. I seem to have a hole in my bottom lip and the coffee goes right through it!  At least it is a darker shade of pink / fuchsia. That will help. We'll see. I know how to clean them though, so I should be OK.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! I am so excited! I am also a bit worried about the color and staining it. I don't have many light colors for that reason. I seem to have a hole in my bottom lip and the coffee goes right through it!  At least it is a darker shade of pink / fuchsia. That will help. We'll see. I know how to clean them though, so I should be OK.



You should be fine! You have the leather cleaner /conditioner spray. You're just not used to caring for that color, but you do know how to care for leather. That's the most important thing! The bag is gorgeous and that pink will look great on you!


----------



## gratefulgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! I am so excited! I am also a bit worried about the color and staining it. I don't have many light colors for that reason. I seem to have a hole in my bottom lip and the coffee goes right through it!  At least it is a darker shade of pink / fuchsia. That will help. We'll see. I know how to clean them though, so I should be OK.




From the look of your other bags, you will do fine. You're a professional at this.


----------



## CinthiaZ

gratefulgirl said:


> From the look of your other bags, you will do fine. You're a professional at this.


I guess you are right.  I really have learned so much about maintaining leather over the years. Having been in the 'biker world' all of my life, I have some amazing friends that are actually leather smiths and masters! Everything they taught my I can apply to my handbags. Sometimes I try to share what I have learned from them in threads on the TPF, but most of the ladies think I am crazy! lol! I really have learned some amazing tricks from my biker buds. 

Here are a few things one of my buds just whipped up in his shop the other day. I don't care for skulls, but these guys are into them. Regardless, one has to appreciate the art work in this. This all HAND STAMPED and STITCHED. This leather was WET in order to shape it and then dried with heaters, because if you don't dry it quickly it mildews. Thanks for reminding me, what I really have learned over the years from my very talented friends. . I know I can wash this bag a year from now, dry it, and it will look like new again. If you ever need help with your leather, just talk to your Harley friends. Surely you must know one or two! Oh, that's right! you know me! lol! 

CHECK OUT THE FLOWERS stamped into the gun holster! Isn't he amazing?? That's my buddy, Doug. You should see some of the handbags he has made. HOLY CANOLI! I can't even afford them! lol! 
HOLSTER
WRIST BAND
HAT
ALL HAND MADE!


----------



## gratefulgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I guess you are right.  I really have learned so much about maintaining leather over the years. Having been in the 'biker world' all of my life, I have some amazing friends that are actually leather smiths and masters! Everything they taught my I can apply to my handbags. Sometimes I try to share what I have learned from them in threads on the TPF, but most of the ladies think I am crazy! lol! I really have learned some amazing tricks from my biker buds.
> 
> Here are a few things one of my buds just whipped up in his shop the other day. I don't care for skulls, but these guys are into them. Regardless, one has to appreciate the art work in this. This all HAND STAMPED and STITCHED. This leather was WET in order to shape it and then dried with heaters, because if you don't dry it quickly it mildews. Thanks for reminding me, what I really have learned over the years from my very talented friends. . I know I can wash this bag a year from now, dry it, and it will look like new again. If you ever need help with your leather, just talk to your Harley friends. Surely you must know one or two! Oh, that's right! you know me! lol!
> 
> CHECK OUT THE FLOWERS stamped into the gun holster! Isn't he amazing?? That's my buddy, Doug. You should see some of the handbags he has made. HOLY CANOLI! I can't even afford them! lol!
> HOLSTER
> WRIST BAND
> HAT
> ALL HAND MADE!




That is beautiful! It is truly art. You really have to appreciate this kind of stuff. The time and talent that goes into making something like this is amazing. I can just imagine what they must cost, but it would be so worth it. 

I'm not a pro with caring for leather, but I do baby my bags. I also have a toddler so I find the saffiano leather as a must have.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I guess you are right.  I really have learned so much about maintaining leather over the years. Having been in the 'biker world' all of my life, I have some amazing friends that are actually leather smiths and masters! Everything they taught my I can apply to my handbags. Sometimes I try to share what I have learned from them in threads on the TPF, but most of the ladies think I am crazy! lol! I really have learned some amazing tricks from my biker buds.
> 
> Here are a few things one of my buds just whipped up in his shop the other day. I don't care for skulls, but these guys are into them. Regardless, one has to appreciate the art work in this. This all HAND STAMPED and STITCHED. This leather was WET in order to shape it and then dried with heaters, because if you don't dry it quickly it mildews. Thanks for reminding me, what I really have learned over the years from my very talented friends. . I know I can wash this bag a year from now, dry it, and it will look like new again. If you ever need help with your leather, just talk to your Harley friends. Surely you must know one or two! Oh, that's right! you know me! lol!
> 
> CHECK OUT THE FLOWERS stamped into the gun holster! Isn't he amazing?? That's my buddy, Doug. You should see some of the handbags he has made. HOLY CANOLI! I can't even afford them! lol!
> HOLSTER
> WRIST BAND
> HAT
> ALL HAND MADE!



Not my style, but the workmanship and the details are amazing!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Not my style, but the workmanship and the details are amazing!


lol! Not my style either. Just demonstrating the wonderful work and detailing my friends do with leather. 
You would be amazed what I have learned about cleaning and making my bags look new again.I am very fortunate to have these friends.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

And TPF is fortunate to have you! You make me laugh and your chock full of important bag info too.Those leather pieces are beautiful and I would not mind having a holster for my 9mm like that. Its girly and not manly like my black ugly teflon/nylon holder. I do have a pretty pink case though that the hubs got me, but I drew the line at a pink gun grip. I want to be taken seriously for gods sake LOL!!


----------



## melbo

I saw this "little" thing while waiting for the school bus. Holy moly! My daughter nearly died of fright, lol! That's my foot and I'm a size 6. Lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I saw this "little" thing while waiting for the school bus. Holy moly! My daughter nearly died of fright, lol! That's my foot and I'm a size 6. Lol.


   What is that, Melbo?? The second pic is just a worm?? lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> What is that, Melbo?? The second pic is just a worm?? lol!



Lol, I should have been more specific! It is a worm... An earthworm to be exact, lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Lol, I should have been more specific! It is a worm... An earthworm to be exact, lol!


  Geez Melbo! I used to collect them for my Grandpa every morning so we could go fishing! lol! They are so harmless and nothing to be scared of, unless maybe you thought it was a snake, at first?? lol! 


My Grandpa would water the lawn all night long so the earth worms would come to the surface. Then I would go around with pail of dirt and put them all in the pail. We caught lots of great fish with them and not one ever bit me! lol! You are cracking me up.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Geez Melbo! I used to collect them for my Grandpa every morning so we could go fishing! lol! They are so harmless and nothing to be scared of, unless maybe you thought it was a snake, at first?? lol!
> 
> 
> My Grandpa would water the lawn all night long so the earth worms would come to the surface. Then I would go around with pail of dirt and put them all in the pail. We caught lots of great fish with them and not one ever bit me! lol! You are cracking me up.



Yeah, I used to get them for my brothers. I'm not scared.. My daughter was the frightened chick! Although the other day I was having lunch downtown and I saw this woman pushing a stroller with an anaconda wrapped around her!!! I was like "whhhhaaaaat!" I wish I would have taken a picture, but I was having lunch with DH, surrounded by people.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Yeah, I used to get them for my brothers. I'm not scared.. My daughter was the frightened chick! Although the other day I was having lunch downtown and I saw this woman pushing a stroller with an anaconda wrapped around her!!! I was like "whhhhaaaaat!" I wish I would have taken a picture, but I was having lunch with DH, surrounded by people.


 


lol! That must have been hysterical! We the see the strangest things sometimes. I have seen folks with exotic snakes now and then at some of the bike rallies we go to. I stay as far away from those crazy people as possible! lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! That must have been hysterical! We the see the strangest things sometimes. I have seen folks with exotic snakes now and then at some of the bike rallies we go to. I stay as far away from those crazy people as possible! lol!



Lol, yep! Poor snake probably wants to sleep. Some of my siblings have tarantulas, snakes, and weird creatures. I have no idea why! I'm like thanks but no thanks! I'll stick to my purses &#128518;&#128522;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The snake and baby in a stroller cracked me up! My cousin used to keep a alligator in his bathtub till my aunt, his mother, told him that if he didn't get rid of it she was going to stop visiting him. It was huge!! My hubby had a large snake in our twenties but when I found out I was preggo AGAIN I made him give it away. Once when I lived in San Diego, a neighbor lost a huge snake in our complex and they evacuated us because it was extremely poisoness. They never did find it. WE MOVED.....I currently have a very small snake living under our driveway. I thought it was a stick sticking up out of the ground, imagine my surprise when it moved.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The snake and baby in a stroller cracked me up! My cousin used to keep a alligator in his bathtub till my aunt, his mother, told him that if he didn't get rid of it she was going to stop visiting him. It was huge!! My hubby had a large snake in our twenties but when I found out I was preggo AGAIN I made him give it away. Once when I lived in San Diego, a neighbor lost a huge snake in our complex and they evacuated us because it was extremely poisoness. They never did find it. WE MOVED.....I currently have a very small snake living under our driveway. I thought it was a stick sticking up out of the ground, imagine my surprise when it moved.



Oh my gosh! That poisonous snake story is crazy! Someone probably stole it...let's hope.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh! That poisonous snake story is crazy! Someone probably stole it...let's hope.



If someone stole it, they are probably DEAD. Game and wildlife showed up after the cops told them what the snake was. The owner of the complex wanted the tenant arrested and we kinda did too. We all had small kids and felt like we should have been given a heads up. Our lease was about up so we left. You should have seen us banging things while down in the laundry room keeping our eyes peeled LOL!! Snakes shy away from loud noises so I was told. It was EL Cajon, so it was mostly desert anyway when we lived there 20 years ago. He probably just slithered his way into the brush for freedom LOL!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If someone stole it, they are probably DEAD. Game and wildlife showed up after the cops told them what the snake was. The owner of the complex wanted the tenant arrested and we kinda did too. We all had small kids and felt like we should have been given a heads up. Our lease was about up so we left. You should have seen us banging things while down in the laundry room keeping our eyes peeled LOL!! Snakes shy away from loud noises so I was told. It was EL Cajon, so it was mostly desert anyway when we lived there 20 years ago. He probably just slithered his way into the brush for freedom LOL!



True! How could someone be so careless??


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> True! How could someone be so careless??



Oh melbo, I love the celeb photos you posted today.
That blue Riley carried by Miranda Kerr.....I'm in deep trouble!!!!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Oh melbo, I love the celeb photos you posted today.
> That blue Riley carried by Miranda Kerr.....I'm in deep trouble!!!!



I know I know!! She wears it so well! Gosh darn! If I wasn't holding out for a Miranda, I would buy it now because of that pic!


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> I know I know!! She wears it so well! Gosh darn! If I wasn't holding out for a Miranda, I would buy it now because of that pic!



I know what you mean. Great that you have a goal! Miranda leather is TDF!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Oh melbo, I love the celeb photos you posted today.
> That blue Riley carried by Miranda Kerr.....I'm in deep trouble!!!!


+1
That blue Riley is TDF!!!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> +1
> That blue Riley is TDF!!!



I know! Here's another angle!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I know! Here's another angle!


Gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Isn't she like sponsored by MK? I wonder if her bags are gifted or if she bought them herself.



Sponsoring and endorsements are different.
 From what I understand they are "close" and from what I can tell, she buys her bags. She can afford it. 
I can see how celebs pay independent companies to "lend/rent" them a bag and then switch it out for a newer one. It would make sense.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Sponsoring and endorsements are different.
> From what I understand they are "close" and from what I can tell, she buys her bags. She can afford it.
> I can see how celebs pay independent companies to "lend/rent" them a bag and then switch it out for a newer one. It would make sense.



That's what I meant but couldn't think of the name. Either way she carries all of MK's bags very well.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> That's what I meant but couldn't think of the name. Either way she carries all of MK's bags very well.



Agreed! She carries hermes, etc as well so I know she doesn't have any contracts with MK.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The snake and baby in a stroller cracked me up! My cousin used to keep a alligator in his bathtub till my aunt, his mother, told him that if he didn't get rid of it she was going to stop visiting him. It was huge!! My hubby had a large snake in our twenties but when I found out I was preggo AGAIN I made him give it away. Once when I lived in San Diego, a neighbor lost a huge snake in our complex and they evacuated us because it was extremely poisoness. They never did find it. WE MOVED.....I currently have a very small snake living under our driveway. I thought it was a stick sticking up out of the ground, imagine my surprise when it moved.


 



This happens too often. There was a tale of pet alligator that escaped and was growing quite large in the sewer systems of New York. They finally found it before it hurt someone. I don't understand why folks want these monsters as pets. They are ugly and useless unless you plan to make some purses or shoes! lol! I'll stick with my puppies!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I know! Here's another angle!




She really needs that bag to add some color to her outfit. Otherwise it would be so drab. Looks great!


----------



## Sarah03

So how often are new colors & items added to the MK website?


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> I don't think that is Rosie...
> 
> That looks like Candace Swanepoel... I think



Whoops! You are correct! Thanks for spotting. I can't edit the post though, so I suppose I'll have to leave alone.


----------



## Pinkalicious

A cute style I saw at Off 5th today! How long ago did this one come out? I saw it in watermelon and black too, the watermelon was so pretty. I could see someone carrying that at a tropical destination[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2964706
> 
> View attachment 2964707
> 
> View attachment 2964708
> 
> 
> A cute style I saw at Off 5th today! How long ago did this one come out? I saw it in watermelon and black too, the watermelon was so pretty. I could see someone carrying that at a tropical destination[emoji7]



I saw these at TJMAXX a while back.   I believe they were from the outlet.   I thought they were cute, only thing the handles don't lay flat when using the shoulder strap which held me back from getting it.   I think it's cause the part holding the handles are rounded vs squared.


----------



## melbo

Do we have an official bag comparison thread?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy's.com is having some good 1 day deals on some MK bags. Some are already have been sold out, but there are still some good deals left. I did a little damage (oopsy!)....but some are gifts AND I had an extra 25% off coupon..so awesome deals!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Do we have an official bag comparison thread?


I'm not thinking so, but great idea!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Macy's.com is having some good 1 day deals on some MK bags. Some are already have been sold out, but there are still some good deals left. I did a little damage (oopsy!)....but some are gifts AND I had an extra 25% off coupon..so awesome deals!!



What did you get!! Please share


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> What did you get!! Please share


The Rhea nylon convertible shoulder bag (Dusty), Rhea small leather messenger (heritage blue & navy-will only keep one),Rhea nylon pouch....wow that's a whole lot of Rhea! lol. Also a few Coach bags. Some are gifts and probably will have returns...I bought all "deals of the day" and I had an extra 25% off coupon so all bags were at least 60% off original price!!! I tried to get the med Selma in Heritage Blue, but it was sold out before I could check out -It would have cost me ~$125!!! I wanted to get a tote too for a gift and that sold out as well. I couldn't pass up the deals...obviously!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> The Rhea nylon convertible shoulder bag (Dusty), Rhea small leather messenger (heritage blue & navy-will only keep one),Rhea nylon pouch....wow that's a whole lot of Rhea! lol. Also a few Coach bags. Some are gifts and probably will have returns...I bought all "deals of the day" and I had an extra 25% off coupon so all bags were at least 60% off original price!!! I tried to get the med Selma in Heritage Blue, but it was sold out before I could check out -It would have cost me ~$125!!! I wanted to get a tote too for a gift and that sold out as well. I couldn't pass up the deals...obviously!!!




Sounds like some great deals!! Post pics when you get them [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Sounds like some great deals!! Post pics when you get them [emoji4]


Will do!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> How come when you reply on your cell. It doesn't quote? I was replying to Ubo



Is this the first time it's happened?


----------



## melbo

miss_lash said:


> I like what you've done with the ribbon!



Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

miss_lash said:


> This is stunning [emoji108][emoji7]




Thank you!!! [emoji3]


----------



## miss_lash

Oh whoops, just realised I'm not meant to comment in the other thread! I'm still learning :/


----------



## keishapie1973

miss_lash said:


> Oh whoops, just realised I'm not meant to comment in the other thread! I'm still learning :/




Believe me, I've made that mistake plenty of times. I'm more cautious now.....[emoji28]


----------



## melbo

miss_lash said:


> Oh whoops, just realised I'm not meant to comment in the other thread! I'm still learning :/



It's okay. I think I did that once too, lol &#128513; &#128077;


----------



## miss_lash

melbo said:


> It's okay. I think I did that once too, lol [emoji16] [emoji106]




Haha! Lesson learnt for me [emoji15]


----------



## miss_lash

keishapie1973 said:


> Believe me, I've made that mistake plenty of times. I'm more cautious now.....[emoji28]




At least I'm not the only one haha!!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> From MK's Twitter
> Gao Yuanyuan perfects springtime chic with our navy Riley bag
> View attachment 2973007



Love that Riley! I've seen it in real life and think it's sooo cute!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Love that Riley! I've seen it in real life and think it's sooo cute!


+1 
The Riley in navy is gorgeous!    I love the look of the Riley.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ladies, need your advice... I somehow started looking for totes! I'm obsessing over the large jet set east west travel tote. I know it looks rather plain, but I need to fit in my 17 inch laptop plus some light books and papers. I cannot find the colors I want in stores but I found some on ebay. Originally the price is $278, but I have read here on TPF that some ladies have gotten them on super sale bringing the price down to $155 or so. Would $200 be good for a brand new one? Should I bite the bullet or continue looking? 

TIA!


----------



## melbo

Saw hot air balloon this morning. It's 36° down here (flurried yesterday) and up there it's probably close to freezing. I hope their champagne is keeping them warm, lol &#128513;!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Saw hot air balloon this morning. It's 36° down here (flurried yesterday) and up there it's probably close to freezing. I hope their champagne is keeping them warm, lol &#128513;!



Aww so pretty!!! I've never been in a hot air balloon before. I am scared of heights though...I like rollercoasters but being up high for too long is scary!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Aww so pretty!!! I've never been in a hot air balloon before. I am scared of heights though...I like rollercoasters but being up high for too long is scary!



Me too! I'm sooo scared if Heights! Deathly scared! Hot air balloons are pretty look at though. If you ask me, I'd much rather prefer a new purse than I ride on those things &#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Me too! I'm sooo scared if Heights! Deathly scared! Hot air balloons are pretty look at though. If you ask me, I'd much rather prefer a new purse than I ride on those things [emoji4]




Hahaha me too! I wish I could be the type to like sky diving and things but I am a land person for sure. I'll take stand up paddle boarding and jet skiing, but I am scared of being high off the ground. I still want to try zip lining one day but not sure if I'll have the guts. I also don't like being on airplanes!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Would you ladies mind taking the time to respond on the Sophisticated Selma tread? I need some help...


----------



## DiamondsForever

I did a tethered hot air balloon ride once. Teriffying. Never again. I prefer being on a nice comfortable aeroplane!


----------



## melbo

Airplanes don't scare me so much because I'm enclosed, but being in those tall building surrounded by nothing but glass freaks me out. I know its for the sight, but unless I'm holding someone's hand I can't do it! &#128534;&#128561;


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am fearless! lol! Probably because I am crazy! lol! I would LOVE to go for Hot Air Baloon ride! I still want to go sky jumping with a paarachute and I will, one of these days. One of our best friends has those double wing airplanes where you are completely exposed with no covering. They are a blast! I also ride on motorcycles too. Nothing but exciting and so much fun! It might kill me one day, but it beats going in a nursing home! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK Norgy, I'll take a look, although I am the last one to help with Selmas! lol! Will try!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I am fearless! lol! Probably because I am crazy! lol! I would LOVE to go for Hot Air Baloon ride! I still want to go sky jumping with a paarachute and I will, one of these days. One of our best friends has those double wing airplanes where you are completely exposed with no covering. They are a blast! I also ride on motorcycles too. Nothing but exciting and so much fun! It might kill me one day, but it beats going in a nursing home! lol!



I've always been an adrenaline junkie.  I had 18 jumps under my belt before I broke my back in 1990.  And no, I didn't break it skydiving.  I was breaking a horse...LOL...the horse broke me.  While I can no longer sky dive, I can still scuba dive.  Chris & I still enjoy drag racing.  We both love speed & going fast.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I've always been an adrenaline junkie.  I had 18 jumps under my belt before I broke my back in 1990.  And no, I didn't break it skydiving.  I was breaking a horse...LOL...the horse broke me.  While I can no longer sky dive, I can still scuba dive.  Chris & I still enjoy drag racing.  We both love speed & going fast.






CinthiaZ said:


> I am fearless! lol! Probably because I am crazy! lol! I would LOVE to go for Hot Air Baloon ride! I still want to go sky jumping with a paarachute and I will, one of these days. One of our best friends has those double wing airplanes where you are completely exposed with no covering. They are a blast! I also ride on motorcycles too. Nothing but exciting and so much fun! It might kill me one day, but it beats going in a nursing home! lol!



You girls are nuts! I think I could do all those things... If someone pushed me off the plane or tied me on the motorcycle! Lol &#128513; but I would totally scuba dive. Not around sharks.. No.. Nope!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I am fearless! lol! Probably because I am crazy! lol! I would LOVE to go for Hot Air Baloon ride! I still want to go sky jumping with a paarachute and I will, one of these days. One of our best friends has those double wing airplanes where you are completely exposed with no covering. They are a blast! I also ride on motorcycles too. Nothing but exciting and so much fun! It might kill me one day, but it beats going in a nursing home! lol!



I'm not jumping OUT of a perfectly good plane! Nuh-uh!! I'm not afraid of heights or flying but  slapping on a nylon bedsheet and strapping myself to some random guy and jumping/falling out of a plane seems padded room crazy to me LOL!! And I paid for this thrill ride?? I'm teaching another one of my kids to drive, that is enough danger and thrill on the ground. He turns corners at about 30mph LOL! Pray for me please.....I said please.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm not jumping OUT of a perfectly good plane! Nuh-uh!! I'm not afraid of heights or flying but  slapping on nylon bedsheet and strapping myself to some random guy and jumping/falling out of a plane seems padded room crazy to me LOL!! And I paid for this thrill ride??



Lol lol &#128513;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Saw hot air balloon this morning. It's 36° down here (flurried yesterday) and up there it's probably close to freezing. I hope their champagne is keeping them warm, lol &#128513;!



We just had our night baloon glow. Its part of Ky derby festival week before the derby Saturday. They are beautiful to look at, especially at night.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We just had our night baloon glow. Its part of Ky derby festival week before the derby Saturday. They are beautiful to look at, especially at night.



Awww, it must be so special. I didn't even know they did that. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> You girls are nuts! I think I could do all those things... If someone pushed me off the plane or tied me on the motorcycle! Lol &#128513; but I would totally scuba dive. Not around sharks.. No.. Nope!



That's what make it fun...seeing & interacting with all the critters.  I've dove with several varieties of sharks over the years, fed Barracuda, Moray Eels & Stingrays, played with Octopus, & dove with Manatees & Dolphins.  You just have to remember that  you're not at the top of the food chain underwater & there are a whole lot of critters there that can swim a whole lot faster than you. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm not jumping OUT of a perfectly good plane! Nuh-uh!! I'm not afraid of heights or flying but  slapping on a nylon bedsheet and strapping myself to some random guy and jumping/falling out of a plane seems padded room crazy to me LOL!! And I paid for this thrill ride?? I'm teaching another one of my kids to drive, that is enough danger and thrill on the ground. He turns corners at about 30mph LOL! Pray for me please.....I said please.



Awwwwe!  Come on, Baglady!  You only tandem jump at first. Then you get to jump all by yourself with your own parachute!  You would be surprised how quiet & peaceful it is as you float to the ground.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We just had our night baloon glow. Its part of Ky derby festival week before the derby Saturday. They are beautiful to look at, especially at night.



That sounds awesome.  I haven't been in a hot air balloon yet but it's on my list along with going jet boating down some river in New Zealand.  We saw it on the Travel Channel one night & it looked like so much fun that we decided to put that on our to do list, too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm not jumping OUT of a perfectly good plane! Nuh-uh!! I'm not afraid of heights or flying but  slapping on a nylon bedsheet and strapping myself to some random guy and jumping/falling out of a plane seems padded room crazy to me LOL!! And I paid for this thrill ride?? I'm teaching another one of my kids to drive, that is enough danger and thrill on the ground. He turns corners at about 30mph LOL! Pray for me please.....I said please.



You crack me up, Baglady! and yes, teaching anyone to drive is enough thrill and danger for anyone! lol! 



cdtracing said:


> I've always been an adrenaline junkie.  I had 18 jumps under my belt before I broke my back in 1990.  And no, I didn't break it skydiving.  I was breaking a horse...LOL...the horse broke me.  While I can no longer sky dive, I can still scuba dive.  Chris & I still enjoy drag racing.  We both love speed & going fast.



I knew from the first time I saw you on here, that we were going to be great friends. Your corvette photo was my first clue and your hilarious comebacks just sealed the deal! It doesn't surprise me you jumped 18 times!! How COOL is that!!??  I bet it was a blast. I need to go do it! Explains why gals like us NEED soft leather!! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I knew from the first time I saw you on here, that we were going to be great friends. Your corvette photo was my first clue and your hilarious comebacks just sealed the deal! It doesn't surprise me you jumped 18 times!! How COOL is that!!??  I bet it was a blast. I need to go do it! Explains why gals like us NEED soft leather!! lol!



That Harley told me you're an adrenaline junkie too!!  I really enjoyed skydiving.  It was an incredible rush!!  My first husband thought I was crazy.  He was too chicken to do it or even scuba dive.  He'd rather watch a football game or go fishing. LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Awwwwe!  Come on, Baglady!  You only tandem jump at first. Then you get to jump all by yourself with your own parachute!  You would be surprised how quiet & peaceful it is as you float to the ground.


OMG, that peace of floating,  you describe sounds heavenly! I have to quit dreaming and go DO IT! I did just buy something fun that is not near as exciting, speaking of hot air balloons, I just bought some of those Chinese lanterns! lol!  They are so neat!! We are going to light them off at our next benefit. Can't wait!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> That Harley told me you're an adrenaline junkie too!!  I really enjoyed skydiving.  It was an incredible rush!!  My first husband thought I was crazy.  He was too chicken to do it or even scuba dive.  He'd rather watch a football game or go fishing. LOL



Omg! I love football! I have no patience for fishing. I Would rather read a good book. Lol! Or explore Europe or some ruins. Finding a good deal is the only rush I want! Jumping out of a moving things freaks me out!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> I've always been an adrenaline junkie.  I had 18 jumps under my belt before I broke my back in 1990.  And no, I didn't break it skydiving.  I was breaking a horse...LOL...the horse broke me.  While I can no longer sky dive, I can still scuba dive.  Chris & I still enjoy drag racing.  We both love speed & going fast.





CinthiaZ said:


> I am fearless! lol! Probably because I am crazy! lol! I would LOVE to go for Hot Air Baloon ride! I still want to go sky jumping with a paarachute and I will, one of these days. One of our best friends has those double wing airplanes where you are completely exposed with no covering. They are a blast! I also ride on motorcycles too. Nothing but exciting and so much fun! It might kill me one day, but it beats going in a nursing home! lol!



Oh myyyy, can you ladies please share some tips on how to be fearless with me? Are you just naturally born with it or do you think I will somehow change in the future? I've fallen off a jetski and that was enough for me! 
I also used to ride on my boyfriend's motorcycle (he had a Yamaha R6) but he sold it and I am so glad!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm not jumping OUT of a perfectly good plane! Nuh-uh!! I'm not afraid of heights or flying but  slapping on a nylon bedsheet and strapping myself to some random guy and jumping/falling out of a plane seems padded room crazy to me LOL!! And I paid for this thrill ride?? I'm teaching another one of my kids to drive, that is enough danger and thrill on the ground. He turns corners at about 30mph LOL! Pray for me please.....I said please.



Lol, I had the same experience when I was teaching my brother how to drive. It IS really scary!! Traffic on the freeway with him driving gives me heart palpitations and sweaty palms.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh myyyy, can you ladies please share some tips on how to be fearless with me? Are you just naturally born with it or do you think I will somehow change in the future? I've fallen off a jetski and that was enough for me!
> I also used to ride on my boyfriend's motorcycle (he had a Yamaha R6) but he sold it and I am so glad!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I had the same experience when I was teaching my brother how to drive. It IS really scary!! Traffic on the freeway with him driving gives me heart palpitations and sweaty palms.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Whenever I give him the "slow down" stare, he just looks at me and says "its cool, mom". All I keep thinking is will he be charged with murder along with wreckless driving when he kills me in this car?? He's the last one to teach, thank you god! My hubby just has no patience to teach him. He taught our oldest and she has managed to total one car and fender benders galore plus speeding tickets. He taught her terrible habits. Hes the worst driver on the friggin planet. He received 2 wreckless driving tickets 2 days in a row in the same intersection with the same cop. WTF!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Whenever I give him the "slow down" stare, he just looks at me and says "its cool, mom". All I keep thinking is will he be charged with murder along with wreckless driving when he kills me in this car?? He's the last one to teach, thank you god! My hubby just has no patience to teach him. He taught our oldest and she has managed to total one car and fender benders galore plus speeding tickets. He taught her terrible habits. Hes the worst driver on the friggin planet. He received 2 wreckless driving tickets 2 days in a row in the same intersection with the same cop. WTF!




Lol oh my goodness! My dad also got the same ticket for rolling at a stop sign, the same exact one lol in a matter of just a few weeks. Do men ever learn?!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Whenever I give him the "slow down" stare, he just looks at me and says "its cool, mom". All I keep thinking is will he be charged with murder along with wreckless driving when he kills me in this car?? He's the last one to teach, thank you god! My hubby just has no patience to teach him. He taught our oldest and she has managed to total one car and fender benders galore plus speeding tickets. He taught her terrible habits. Hes the worst driver on the friggin planet. He received 2 wreckless driving tickets 2 days in a row in the same intersection with the same cop. WTF!





Pinkalicious said:


> Lol oh my goodness! My dad also got the same ticket for rolling at a stop sign, the same exact one lol in a matter of just a few weeks. Do men ever learn?!



LOL!  My dad taught me to drive & he only had 2 speeds....dead stop or ashes to ashes, dust to dust.  I think that's one reason I like to drive fast.  I drove a silver Lincoln when I was married to my first husband & the Sheriff in the county we lived in referred to it as the Silver Bullet.  I never really got any tickets but I got a lot of warnings.  They use to threaten to get a helicopter just to keep up. LOL  They knew my dad & would say I drove just like him.


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh myyyy, can you ladies please share some tips on how to be fearless with me? Are you just naturally born with it or do you think I will somehow change in the future? I've fallen off a jetski and that was enough for me!
> I also used to ride on my boyfriend's motorcycle (he had a Yamaha R6) but he sold it and I am so glad!



I don't know if it's something that can be taught, Pinkalicious.  I've always been fearless, even as a child.  My parents always use to say I would probably get killed doing something crazy.  I've never really been afraid of anything.  My brother was pretty fearless too.  He did some crazy stuff too.  He never skydived but he did his share of jumping off bridges & train trellises over rivers.  He liked to drive fast & race cars with his friends, too.  My sister, she's the oldest, was always the "calm" one. LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh myyyy, can you ladies please share some tips on how to be fearless with me? Are you just naturally born with it or do you think I will somehow change in the future? I've fallen off a jetski and that was enough for me!
> I also used to ride on my boyfriend's motorcycle (he had a Yamaha R6) but he sold it and I am so glad!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I had the same experience when I was teaching my brother how to drive. It IS really scary!! Traffic on the freeway with him driving gives me heart palpitations and sweaty palms.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I think the best way to overcome ANY fear, is to just DO what you are afraid of. That's the only way I can think of to tell you. I do believe it is something you are born with. As I watched my daughter grow, she was afraid to even walk! lol! And she never changed. She is still pretty much scared of most everything that is exciting or has any risk what so ever. Yep, you are either born with it, or your not.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I think the best way to overcome ANY fear, is to just DO what you are afraid of. That's the only way I can think of to tell you. I do believe it is something you are born with. As I watched my daughter grow, she was afraid to even walk! lol! And she never changed. She is still pretty much scared of most everything that is exciting or has any risk what so ever. Yep, you are either born with it, or your not.



I do truly believe your born one way or the other cinthiaz, my oldest daughter with the lead foot rides atv's, go-carts etc..anything that requires a helmet or eye/ear protection-shes in!! She was a fearless child who walked at 8.5 months. She got her first gun on her 21'st birthday, a glock 45, that's all she wanted plus a laser. She is not afraid of anything, work challenges you name it, she's a go-getter and I'm proud of her for being that way. Let's hope she doesn't get hurt or arrested. My hubby is the same and we call her his twin. Their birthdays are only 2 days apart, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> LOL!  My dad taught me to drive & he only had 2 speeds....dead stop or ashes to ashes, dust to dust.  I think that's one reason I like to drive fast.  I drove a silver Lincoln when I was married to my first husband & the Sheriff in the county we lived in referred to it as the Silver Bullet.  I never really got any tickets but I got a lot of warnings.  They use to threaten to get a helicopter just to keep up. LOL  They knew my dad & would say I drove just like him.



My dd told me that her father said yellow lights mean go faster. They have both managed to get away with driving like this without jail time. Cops keep giving them warnings. I have only had one ticket in my whole life and it wasn't even a moving violation, it was a parking ticket 20+ years ago.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh myyyy, can you ladies please share some tips on how to be fearless with me? Are you just naturally born with it or do you think I will somehow change in the future? I've fallen off a jetski and that was enough for me!
> I also used to ride on my boyfriend's motorcycle (he had a Yamaha R6) but he sold it and I am so glad!
> 
> Lol, I had the same experience when I was teaching my brother how to drive. It IS really scary!! Traffic on the freeway with him driving gives me heart palpitations and sweaty palms.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



CinthiaZ is right. Sometimes you are born fearless, but if you force yourself to do something eventually it becomes easier. For a while, I was the only girl in a large family of boys. If I wanted to join in the fun, I had to climb their trees and do their crazy antics. I've always been afraid of heights, but I was able to put that aside. Now I'll be like "nope, it's not my kind of fun" and that's okay. &#128521;


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I do truly believe your born one way or the other cinthiaz, my oldest daughter with the lead foot rides atv's, go-carts etc..anything that requires a helmet or eye/ear protection-shes in!! She was a fearless child who walked at 8.5 months. She got her first gun on her 21'st birthday, a glock 45, that's all she wanted plus a laser. She is not afraid of anything, work challenges you name it, she's a go-getter and I'm proud of her for being that way. Let's hope she doesn't get hurt or arrested. My hubby is the same and we call her his twin. Their birthdays are only 2 days apart, maybe that has something to do with it.



Cinthia is right.  I got my first rifle at 5 & I was riding horses at that age as well.  I was raising & training my own horses at age 9.  As a kid, we would build treehouses way back in the woods behind the back field by the lake & would zip line to get to them.  We would ride dirt bikes, mini bikes, & 3 wheelers (This was before 4 wheelers were made)  I grew up doing things that would make parents cringe today.  My DH is the same way.  He grew up racing dirt bikes, repelling off walls, ect.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I do truly believe your born one way or the other cinthiaz, my oldest daughter with the lead foot rides atv's, go-carts etc..anything that requires a helmet or eye/ear protection-shes in!! She was a fearless child who walked at 8.5 months. She got her first gun on her 21'st birthday, a glock 45, that's all she wanted plus a laser. She is not afraid of anything, work challenges you name it, she's a go-getter and I'm proud of her for being that way. Let's hope she doesn't get hurt or arrested. My hubby is the same and we call her his twin. Their birthdays are only 2 days apart, maybe that has something to do with it.


There may be something to that, Baglady. I do believe is astrology. What month were they born in? Will be funny if it is the same as mine or my husband's, or cdtracing! lol! I only believe there is something to astrology because it is nature related. It is a proven fact that the sun , moon and water, affect not only our health ( vitamin D) but our mindset as well. Think about this,,,if your body is 90% water, and the moon can raise the water level of an entire ocean to cause a high tide, than it can certainly raise the water level in your body as well. Having too high of a water level in your body causes moodiness, anger and depression. So I don't care what anyone says, astrology theories make a lot of sense. It really does matter what sign of the zodiac you are as to your personality. Please tell me what month you daughter and husband were born in??


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> There may be something to that, Baglady. I do believe is astrology. What month were they born in? Will be funny if it is the same as mine or my husband's, or cdtracing! lol! I only believe there is something to astrology because it is nature related. It is a proven fact that the sun , moon and water, affect not only our health ( vitamin D) but our mindset as well. Think about this,,,if your body is 90% water, and the moon can raise the water level of an entire ocean to cause a high tide, than it can certainly raise the water level in your body as well. Having too high of a water level in your body causes moodiness, anger and depression. So I don't care what anyone says, astrology theories make a lot of sense. It really does matter what sign of the zodiac you are as to your personality. Please tell me what month you daughter and husband were born in??



DD Oct 28, DH Oct 30. She was due on his birthday but showed up BREECH 2 days early. She was down position 5 days before WTH! Forceps were useless, had to do it by hand. My mom says she has never heard a scream like that in her life. I can't really describe the pain. All of the grandkids on my hubbys side are born between Oct 28 and Oct 31st-WEIRD. My parents were born 3 days apart, same year, same hospital room and their names are almost the same. More weirdness...all the men on my fathers side married women born on the same day-April 21st, my grandma, mom, 2 aunts....


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> DD Oct 28, DH Oct 30. She was due on his birthday but showed up BREECH 2 days early. She was down position 5 days before WTH! Forceps were useless, had to do it by hand. My mom says she has never heard a scream like that in her life. I can't really describe the pain. All of the grandkids on my hubbys side are born between Oct 28 and Oct 31st-WEIRD. My parents were born 3 days apart, same year, same hospital room and their names are almost the same. More weirdness...all the men on my fathers side married women born on the same day-April 21st, my grandma, mom, 2 aunts....


You don't have to describe the pain to me , Baglady. I had a breech birth but baby did not make it. It was awful!! I really don't like to talk about that so let's forget it, but just know, I understand the hell you went though. At least yours had a happier ending. 

I had a feeling they were SCORPIOS!! Just like ME!!  lol! Oh boy Lady! You've got your hands full! lol! I have same day birthdays in my family too. For us, January 21 is a mutual bday for many in our family. I find that to be strange as well.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> You don't have to describe the pain to me , Baglady. I had a breech birth but baby did not make it. It was awful!! I really don't like to talk about that so let's forget it, but just know, I understand the hell you went though. At least yours had a happier ending.
> 
> I had a feeling they were SCORPIOS!! Just like ME!!  lol! Oh boy Lady! You've got your hands full! lol! I have same day birthdays in my family too. For us, January 21 is a mutual bday for many in our family. I find that to be strange as well.



I'm so sorry cin, I didn't mean to bring up something painful. I don't know if your a believer or not but your baby is waiting for you in heaven.... WOW, you scorpios are something else. You guessed it right!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm so sorry cin, I didn't mean to bring up something painful. I don't know if your a believer or not but your baby is waiting for you in heaven.... WOW, you scorpios are something else. You guessed it right!


I am a believer and I know you are right! Thank you Baglady, you are so sweet. 

Yep, us Scorpios are quite adventurous! lol! You sure have your hands full! lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> I am a believer and I know you are right! Thank you Baglady, you are so sweet.
> 
> Yep, us Scorpios are quite adventurous! lol! You sure have your hands full! lol!




Omg I am a Scorpio too!!! Lol! My bday is Nov 3rd. I'm not into crazy adventurous things but I am the other type of crazy, my personality is intense and I guess that's why i decided to become a lawyer. I'm feisty and stubborn but passionate. I used to be scared of public speaking when I was young but the only way to overcome that was to continue practicing. Facing fears are def the best way to go. Just don't need to face my fear of heights lolll


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg I am a Scorpio too!!! Lol! My bday is Nov 3rd. I'm not into crazy adventurous things but I am the other type of crazy, my personality is intense and I guess that's why i decided to become a lawyer. I'm feisty and stubborn but passionate. I used to be scared of public speaking when I was young but the only way to overcome that was to continue practicing. Facing fears are def the best way to go. Just don't need to face my fear of heights lolll


INTENSE is a fact about Scorpios! Being an attorney is enough adventure for anyone! lol! You are probably more fearless than you even know. I still am horrified of public speaking. When ever I go before a judge, I clam up like a baked clam! lol! They scare the beejesus out of me! You are definitely BRAVE and don't doubt it!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> You don't have to describe the pain to me , Baglady. I had a breech birth but baby did not make it. It was awful!! I really don't like to talk about that so let's forget it, but just know, I understand the hell you went though. At least yours had a happier ending.
> 
> I had a feeling they were SCORPIOS!! Just like ME!!  lol! Oh boy Lady! You've got your hands full! lol! I have same day birthdays in my family too. For us, January 21 is a mutual bday for many in our family. I find that to be strange as well.





Pinkalicious said:


> Omg I am a Scorpio too!!! Lol! My bday is Nov 3rd. I'm not into crazy adventurous things but I am the other type of crazy, my personality is intense and I guess that's why i decided to become a lawyer. I'm feisty and stubborn but passionate. I used to be scared of public speaking when I was young but the only way to overcome that was to continue practicing. Facing fears are def the best way to go. Just don't need to face my fear of heights lolll



I was born in June & I'm a Cancer, a water sign.  And I can tell you for a fact, the moon will affect me, especially a full moon.  Chris, too, cause he's another water sign...Pisces.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I was born in June & I'm a Cancer, a water sign.  And I can tell you for a fact, the moon will affect me, especially a full moon.  Chris, too, cause he's another water sign...Pisces.


Yep! High tides and water levels really do affect us.much more than many realize. Life here on earth is all interconnected. I have severe sun deficiency disorder. I wilt like a petunia when the sun isn't shining. I feel so tired and depressed. I also notice that when it is drab and gloomy for weeks at a time. people are so grouchy! It really does affect us. Scorpio is also a water sign, so it appears water signs may be more the adventurous types.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep! High tides and water levels really do affect us.much more than many realize. Life here on earth is all interconnected. I have severe sun deficiency disorder. I wilt like a petunia when the sun isn't shining. I feel so tired and depressed. I also notice that when it is drab and gloomy for weeks at a time. people are so grouchy! It really does affect us. Scorpio is also a water sign, so it appears water signs may be more the adventurous types.




Yeah same with the depression and tiredness when it's gloomy. Crazy!! My significant other is a Pisces, I follow astrology closely!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg I am a Scorpio too!!! Lol! My bday is Nov 3rd. I'm not into crazy adventurous things but I am the other type of crazy, my personality is intense and I guess that's why i decided to become a lawyer. I'm feisty and stubborn but passionate. I used to be scared of public speaking when I was young but the only way to overcome that was to continue practicing. Facing fears are def the best way to go. Just don't need to face my fear of heights lolll



Omg, I'm a Scorpio too! My bday is Nov 4th! You sound just like me! I used to be terrified of talking and super shy, but I forced myself to change. I'm super friendly and outgoing, but still pretty private. Apparently there are 3 different types of scorpios..Super interesting stuff whether you believe in it or not &#128522;
Here's a link on the variations.i used to love to read those when I was a teen. 
http://sunsignsbylindagoodman.blogspot.com/2009/09/scorpio-scorpion-eagle-or-gray-lizard.html?m=1


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> Yeah same with the depression and tiredness when it's gloomy. Crazy!! My significant other is a Pisces, I follow astrology closely!



I wonder why so many couples are scorpios and pisces mix? My mil is a scorpio and my fil is a pisces. I'm a pisces and my hubby is a scorpio.


----------



## daniellebenner3

when a bag says handmade and PVC what does that mean? does it mean its not authentic?


----------



## miss_lash

Hope this is the right thread to post this in, but I saw a girl the other day carrying this GORGEOUS MK bag. I think it's the Large Bedford Tassel Shoulder Bag. 

Does anyone know if this is still available/when it's from/where I can get one? It's so stunning!

It looks like this: http://www.polyvore.com/michael_michael_kors_large_bedford/thing?id=99557109

TIA


----------



## myluvofbags

miss_lash said:


> Hope this is the right thread to post this in, but I saw a girl the other day carrying this GORGEOUS MK bag. I think it's the Large Bedford Tassel Shoulder Bag.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is still available/when it's from/where I can get one? It's so stunning!
> 
> It looks like this: http://www.polyvore.com/michael_michael_kors_large_bedford/thing?id=99557109
> 
> TIA



This bag is from a few seasons ago I believe.   Your best bet might be ebay.


----------



## miss_lash

myluvofbags said:


> This bag is from a few seasons ago I believe.   Your best bet might be ebay.



Waah! I thought that might be the case. I should have offered to buy it off the lady haha!


----------



## CinthiaZ

daniellebenner3 said:


> when a bag says handmade and PVC what does that mean? does it mean its not authentic?


you need to post photos of the bag itself in the authenticity thread for authentications.


----------



## CinthiaZ

miss_lash said:


> Waah! I thought that might be the case. I should have offered to buy it off the lady haha!


Yes, you can still find them on ebay. Just make sure you post the link to the listing on the authenticity thread so we can make sure it is authentic. There are many fakes on ebay. Often they do sell these discontinued items at the MK Outlet stores and can even be found at TJMAX from time to time for incredible bargains.


----------



## miss_lash

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, you can still find them on ebay. Just make sure you post the link to the listing on the authenticity thread so we can make sure it is authentic. There are many fakes on ebay. Often they do sell these discontinued items at the MK Outlet stores and can even be found at TJMAX from time to time for incredible bargains.



Yep, if I find one I want I'll be sure to post first! I am in Australia, but we do have an outlet so I'll definitely have to make a trip soon!


----------



## coivcte

miss_lash said:


> Yep, if I find one I want I'll be sure to post first! I am in Australia, but we do have an outlet so I'll definitely have to make a trip soon!



To be honest, the outlet in Sydney Aust is not cheap and their bags are not that nice.
However you should still take a look if you got time.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Omg, I'm a Scorpio too! My bday is Nov 4th! You sound just like me! I used to be terrified of talking and super shy, but I forced myself to change. I'm super friendly and outgoing, but still pretty private. Apparently there are 3 different types of scorpios..Super interesting stuff whether you believe in it or not [emoji4]
> Here's a link on the variations.i used to love to read those when I was a teen.
> http://sunsignsbylindagoodman.blogspot.com/2009/09/scorpio-scorpion-eagle-or-gray-lizard.html?m=1



I love reading about this stuff haha and I always thought I was a typical one. My grandma was also a Scorpio, nov 5. 

Oh btw I was at target and saw pale pink and thought of you and the rest of the girls that are wanting pale purple. All this pale purple talk has inspired me to paint my nails that color and I noticed some bags at target in that color 







BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I wonder why so many couples are scorpios and pisces mix? My mil is a scorpio and my fil is a pisces. I'm a pisces and my hubby is a scorpio.




Omg!! I've read that this is a really good match up. Have you read about it? A lot of them are compatible and complement each other.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> I love reading about this stuff haha and I always thought I was a typical one. My grandma was also a Scorpio, nov 5.
> 
> Oh btw I was at target and saw pale pink and thought of you and the rest of the girls that are wanting pale purple. All this pale purple talk has inspired me to paint my nails that color and I noticed some bags at target in that color
> View attachment 2981382
> 
> View attachment 2981383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! I've read that this is a really good match up. Have you read about it? A lot of them are compatible and complement each other.



My hubby says he's the gas and I'm the breaks LOL! He thanks me for being that way which is weird. I guess because I keep him from making impulsive decisions etc...I always say sleep on it dude. Yes, I call him dude all the time and that's not his knickname either. Were not just husband and wife for 23 years, were buddies too. We have been side by side since we were 16 years old and I'm not tired of him yet or tried to kill him in his sleep LOL!! BTW, I might have to check out Targets handbag area more often. That's a really pretty purple.


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> To be honest, the outlet in Sydney Aust is not cheap and their bags are not that nice.
> However you should still take a look if you got time.


Yes, but often times, at least here in the USA, they will sell DISCONTINUED items in the utlets for less than what they sold for, when they first came out. The bags that are still being sold, such as the Hamiltons and Selmas are not discounted, but most of the DISCONTINUED bags, like this one, are much less than originally sold for, because they are just trying to sell what they have left. They don't do that where you are??


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> I love reading about this stuff haha and I always thought I was a typical one. My grandma was also a Scorpio, nov 5.
> 
> Oh btw I was at target and saw pale pink and thought of you and the rest of the girls that are wanting pale purple. All this pale purple talk has inspired me to paint my nails that color and I noticed some bags at target in that color
> View attachment 2981382
> 
> View attachment 2981383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! I've read that this is a really good match up. Have you read about it? A lot of them are compatible and complement each other.


Where I come from, we call that 'pale purple' , Lavendar! lol! Or Lilac. It is very pretty and I always LOVED lilac! That's a NICE bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Speaking of Target, and non designer brands, I finally found a turquoise bag I like in soft leather, I just love it and get so many compliments on it! Even more than some of my MK bags! lol! And it only cost me 45.00 for genuine leather!!  

One special feature MICHAEL KORS has,( see second photo)  is that some of their O Rings are removable ( from my blue Astor bag) and can be opened! I LOVE this feature, because I am able to take these O rings and place them on most ANY of my bags! They open and snap shut! Here you see that I put it on my new turquoise bag, so that I was able to add my silver chain strap to it. ( giving me more length when needed)  If you look at the clips on the end of the chain strap, they are small and often won't fit on many of my bags' O rings. But because this MK O Ring,  OPENS up , like it does, I am able to slip my chain hooks right onto it, through the opening! I can also put them on the original strap rings of the bag,  of which I can't clip my chain strap onto, because the metal is too thick. These rings that open like this, totally solve that problem for me! You just SQUEEZE it open! Is so nice! I love these rings! I interchange them onto many of my bags so I can add my chain strap easily. I also use this chain strap on many of my bags. You can also get them in gold. ! Just another one of Michael Kors ingenious ideas! Gotta love him! Does anyone else have these type of O Rings on their MK bags?? I am quite sure they only come on the regular leather MK bags. I haven't seen them on the saffiano bags.


----------



## coivcte

miss_lash said:


> Yep, if I find one I want I'll be sure to post first! I am in Australia, but we do have an outlet so I'll definitely have to make a trip soon!





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, but often times, at least here in the USA, they will sell DISCONTINUED items in the utlets for less than what they sold for, when they first came out. The bags that are still being sold, such as the Hamiltons and Selmas are not discounted, but most of the DISCONTINUED bags, like this one, are much less than originally sold for, because they are just trying to sell what they have left. They don't do that where you are??



Because our RRP at the MK Boutique / high end store is so expensive here in Australia, plus they never go on sale. Even though the outlet may be a tiny bit cheaper but I wouldn't call it a good deal. 

For example, I saw they had Jet Set Travel Satchel at the outlet selling for AUD390. I rather wait for sale from USA online stores to be honest. Plus what they have in the outlet is extremely limited. You will NEVER find a Selma there, I did see the soft leather Hamilton once before and again it's not cheap.


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Because our RRP at the MK Boutique / high end store is so expensive here in Australia, plus they never go on sale. Even though the outlet may be a tiny bit cheaper but I wouldn't call it a good deal.
> 
> For example, I saw they had Jet Set Travel Satchel at the outlet selling for AUD390. I rather wait for sale from USA online stores to be honest. Plus what they have in the outlet is extremely limited. You will NEVER find a Selma there, I did see the soft leather Hamilton once before and again it's not cheap.


Wow! Your outlets are very different! I am glad we can save you some money here in the USA, but doesn't over seas shipping and postage tax, add to the expense?


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Your outlets are very different! I am glad we can save you some money here in the USA, but doesn't over seas shipping and postage tax, add to the expense?



Yes MK are very expensive here.
Yes love shopping from the USA website such as Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales.

Good question regarding shipping and import duties.
1. Shipping: 
NM offers free shipping if purchased over USD100 by DHL
Bloomingdales offers a flat rate shipping of AUD25 by standard mail which is about 10 days
Nordstrom charges postage of minimum AUD40 and increases based on weight by DHL
2. Import duties:
Only payable if purchase over AUD1,000 in one transaction. Duty is about $300 for $1,000 purchase, so it is probably not worth it. But MICHAEL Michael Kors range are mostly under AUD1,000, so it's fine.


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Yes MK are very expensive here.
> Yes love shopping from the USA website such as Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales.
> 
> Good question regarding shipping and import duties.
> 1. Shipping:
> NM offers free shipping if purchased over USD100 by DHL
> Bloomingdales offers a flat rate shipping of AUD25 by standard mail which is about 10 days
> Nordstrom charges postage of minimum AUD40 and increases based on weight by DHL
> 2. Import duties:
> Only payable if purchase over AUD1,000 in one transaction. Duty is about $300 for $1,000 purchase, so it is probably not worth it. But MICHAEL Michael Kors range are mostly under AUD1,000, so it's fine.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Speaking of Target, and non designer brands, I finally found a turquoise bag I like in soft leather, I just love it and get so many compliments on it! Even more than some of my MK bags! lol! And it only cost me 45.00 for genuine leather!!
> 
> One special feature MICHAEL KORS has,( see second photo)  is that some of their O Rings are removable ( from my blue Astor bag) and can be opened! I LOVE this feature, because I am able to take these O rings and place them on most ANY of my bags! They open and snap shut! Here you see that I put it on my new turquoise bag, so that I was able to add my silver chain strap to it. ( giving me more length when needed)  If you look at the clips on the end of the chain strap, they are small and often won't fit on many of my bags' O rings. But because this MK O Ring,  OPENS up , like it does, I am able to slip my chain hooks right onto it, through the opening! I can also put them on the original strap rings of the bag,  of which I can't clip my chain strap onto, because the metal is too thick. These rings that open like this, totally solve that problem for me! You just SQUEEZE it open! Is so nice! I love these rings! I interchange them onto many of my bags so I can add my chain strap easily. I also use this chain strap on many of my bags. You can also get them in gold. ! Just another one of Michael Kors ingenious ideas! Gotta love him! Does anyone else have these type of O Rings on their MK bags?? I am quite sure they only come on the regular leather MK bags. I haven't seen them on the saffiano bags.



Whoa that is SO COOL! And $45 for genuine leather? That's fantastic. Love the color too..this color is one of my favorite colors. It just makes me instantly happy. I love that longer silver chain too.

And I like your nail polish color too


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Whoa that is SO COOL! And $45 for genuine leather? That's fantastic. Love the color too..this color is one of my favorite colors. It just makes me instantly happy. I love that longer silver chain too.
> 
> And I like your nail polish color too


Thanks! I really am enjoying this bag. I have so many more beautiful luxury brands and I am enjoying this one the most! lol! besides my pink tristan. I just have much more turquoise that I wear, than pink, so I find myself using this one more. That's OK though, because it will keep my pink Tristan from getting wore out too soon! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HELLO!!! I am so STOKED over our new refernce libray! Koe everyone will please post pics of your bags in the correct threads. I ask that yu PLEASE include one pic of the interior! It realy helps our authenticators! This library will be so helpful for us, but we NEED to see at least one shot of the interior lining if possible! THANK YOU!!   PS, please excuse that i am posting this everywhere permittable, to get the word out about needing pics of the INSIDE as well as the outside, in the reference library only


----------



## miss_lash

coivcte said:


> To be honest, the outlet in Sydney Aust is not cheap and their bags are not that nice.
> However you should still take a look if you got time.



Yeah, I usually come out empty handed. It's really far away too so I can't go often, lol.


----------



## miss_lash

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Your outlets are very different! I am glad we can save you some money here in the USA, but doesn't over seas shipping and postage tax, add to the expense?



The shipping is a bit expensive, but I've recently learned that NM does free over $150US (I think this is right?) and even with the shipping cost from Nordstrom, I saved $80AUD on my large Selma and $70AUD on my medium Selma messenger. 

So I still call it a win! We are always going to pay more unfortunately. It's unfair, but there it is. #strayaproblems

Side note: We also have all of the horrible poisonous animals so life is fleeting and one should buy as many bags as possible regardless of cost, before one is eaten by a rogue hoop snake or drop bear.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I know its not a bag but look what came in the mail today girls! Had to open it straight away, it smells divine


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> I know its not a bag but look what came in the mail today girls! Had to open it straight away, it smells divine



I just picked this up yesterday too!   I fell in love with it instantly!


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up yesterday too!   I fell in love with it instantly!



Great choice hon. It smells so good, citrus and soapy all at once. I love it!


----------



## Tinkiegrrl

Hello ladies! I'm a newbie, so I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask this. I just got my MICHAEL Michael Kors ID Chain bag in Nickel authenticated here. I received it as a gift, unused with tags. It's an older, discontinued style. It's not quite my style though, so I'm wondering if there's a place here for trading, or if you ladies know of a place. I'm not interested in money, as it was a gift. Plus, I'm not an eBay seller, so I know I don't have the reputation to sell it there, unless I can link to this site to prove it has been authenticated? I'd use it if I can't trade it. It's not THAT far off the mark for me, but I just kinda want to see what's around if there is a place for trading before I wind up using it and it looses some of it's value. Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

Tinkiegrrl said:


> Hello ladies! I'm a newbie, so I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask this. I just got my MICHAEL Michael Kors ID Chain bag in Nickel authenticated here. I received it as a gift, unused with tags. It's an older, discontinued style. It's not quite my style though, so I'm wondering if there's a place here for trading, or if you ladies know of a place. I'm not interested in money, as it was a gift. Plus, I'm not an eBay seller, so I know I don't have the reputation to sell it there, unless I can link to this site to prove it has been authenticated? I'd use it if I can't trade it. It's not THAT far off the mark for me, but I just kinda want to see what's around if there is a place for trading before I wind up using it and it looses some of it's value. Thanks!


Try Poshmark for trading items.


----------



## Tinkiegrrl

ubo22 said:


> Try Poshmark for trading items.



Will do. Thanks!


----------



## SheisBlushing

So, I'm traveling to London on Thursday - any tips on where I can score some good MK-deals? 

Edit: Maybe should have posted this in the "Deals Chat-thread"? So sorry if this was the wrong place.. Got too excited :shame:


----------



## yenaj

SheisBlushing said:


> So, I'm traveling to London on Thursday - any tips on where I can score some good MK-deals?
> 
> Edit: Maybe should have posted this in the "Deals Chat-thread"? So sorry if this was the wrong place.. Got too excited :shame:




TK Maxx maybe? House of Fraser sometimes has good sales on too. Also, try Bicester Village, it's not far from London, good luck!


----------



## krenae

Does anyone know anything about older style Mk's?


----------



## TnC

OMG, just need to vent. Just had to block some random woman trying to cause drama on FB. I'm selling one of my purses and she has the nerve to say I'm being "false" because I put up a price that I want but also added open to REASONABLE offers. She offered almost a $100 off and I told her that was way too low. Instead of responding back I just blocked her because nobody got time for that.


----------



## melbo

TnC said:


> OMG, just need to vent. Just had to block some random woman trying to cause drama on FB. I'm selling one of my purses and she has the nerve to say I'm being "false" because I put up a price that I want but also added open to REASONABLE offers. She offered almost a $100 off and I told her that was way too low. Instead of responding back I just blocked her because nobody got time for that.



Totally! Cray cray ppl are everywhere! She's probably used to fake purses going for cheap and that's all she's used to seeing. It's like no, originals are worth more. It's a no brainer.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> OMG, just need to vent. Just had to block some random woman trying to cause drama on FB. I'm selling one of my purses and she has the nerve to say I'm being "false" because I put up a price that I want but also added open to REASONABLE offers. She offered almost a $100 off and I told her that was way too low. Instead of responding back I just blocked her because nobody got time for that.




This makes me so angry! I post some bags on poshmark and people feel like they should be able to get the bag for close to 80% off! They are unbelievable. And most of the time for a like new bag. You did the right thing!


----------



## TnC

Thanks girls for understanding!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ok, this has absolutely nothing to do what so ever with MK, but I wanted to show you all something. Today; the 17th of May is the National Day of Norway, and I wanted to show you my national costume; my bunad.  I am very proud of it, and I love to wear it. All the silver/gold is hand made,  and so is the rest of the costume. The gold belt signify that you are married. It takes several months to complete it, and you order up a year in advance. My bunad is called the Åmli bunad, and represents the Southern part of Norway. I also have a jacket, but I forgot to enclose it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

And my hair and hairband today. My hairband is wowen, and the pattern is special for my region. It's hand made as well.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

And my husband and I. He is wearing the male bunad from Åmli.


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok, this has absolutely nothing to do what so ever with MK, but I wanted to show you all something. Today; the 17th of May is the National Day of Norway, and I wanted to show you my national costume; my bunad.  I am very proud of it, and I love to wear it. All the silver/gold is hand made,  and so is the rest of the costume.  It takes several months to complete it, and you order up a year in advance. My bunad is called the Åmli bunad, and representanter the Southern part of Norway.











Norwegian Girl said:


> And my hair and hairband today:











Norwegian Girl said:


> And my husband and I. He is wearing the male bunad from Åmli.



Wow! I love the detail on your outfit! I can tell it's handmade. You have a right to be proud of your heritage! Enjoy your day! &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thank you! We have had a great day with lots of sun, good food, friends and family. Enjoying celebrating our constitution and a free Norway!


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok, this has absolutely nothing to do what so ever with MK, but I wanted to show you all something. Today; the 17th of May is the National Day of Norway, and I wanted to show you my national costume; my bunad.  I am very proud of it, and I love to wear it. All the silver/gold is hand made,  and so is the rest of the costume. The gold belt signify that you are married. It takes several months to complete it, and you order up a year in advance. My bunad is called the Åmli bunad, and represents the Southern part of Norway. I also have a jacket, but I forgot to enclose it.


This is lovely to see, I love to see how other countries celebrate their culture.  I love the time and effort that go into things like that.  Both outfits are beautiful!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

You look beautiful!! Thank you for sharing this, I plan to show this to my children.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thank you very much! All of the Norwegian bunads have a strong place in our culture, and it's quite a sight to see costumes from all over Norway in our town. My favorite day!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You look beautiful!! Thank you for sharing this, I plan to show this to my children.



You're very welcome!


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> And my husband and I. He is wearing the male bunad from Åmli.



Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a really joyful day.  The outfits are beautiful.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> And my husband and I. He is wearing the male bunad from Åmli.


Wow! Gorgeous!!! All the special detailing is beautiful! I love the picture of the two of you! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!!! All the special detailing is beautiful! I love the picture of the two of you! Enjoy the day!



Thank you! It's been fantastic so far!


QUOTE=keishapie1973;28563972]Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a really joyful day.  The outfits are beautiful.....[/QUOTE]

Thanks! All ready for a barbeque and cake with my family


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok, this has absolutely nothing to do what so ever with MK, but I wanted to show you all something. Today; the 17th of May is the National Day of Norway, and I wanted to show you my national costume; my bunad.  I am very proud of it, and I love to wear it. All the silver/gold is hand made,  and so is the rest of the costume. The gold belt signify that you are married. It takes several months to complete it, and you order up a year in advance. My bunad is called the Åmli bunad, and represents the Southern part of Norway. I also have a jacket, but I forgot to enclose it.


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> And my hair and hairband today. My hairband is wowen, and the pattern is special for my region. It's hand made as well.


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> And my husband and I. He is wearing the male bunad from Åmli.


Your Norwegian cultural outfits and hairstyle are so special.  Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## miss_lash

I'm at home sick today, so naturally I'm watching bag videos on YouTube while trying to distract myself from feeling bleeehhhhh.

I stumbled upon this video and it made me really upset! He rips on MK so hard.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQYE17bdMNQ

Thoughts?


----------



## TnC

miss_lash said:


> I'm at home sick today, so naturally I'm watching bag videos on YouTube while trying to distract myself from feeling bleeehhhhh.
> 
> I stumbled upon this video and it made me really upset! He rips on MK so hard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQYE17bdMNQ
> 
> Thoughts?



I didn't even finish it. It was just stupid and was so annoying when he keeps getting distracted by his phone or his drink. I just couldn't keep watching.


----------



## miss_lash

TnC said:


> I didn't even finish it. It was just stupid and was so annoying when he keeps getting distracted by his phone or his drink. I just couldn't keep watching.




Hahaha!! That made me feel better already. I can't stand the snobbery. I don't like people who are like this bag is amazing and this one is not and that is fact! 

It's like no, fashion is about individuality and different taste is what makes the world interesting!


----------



## keishapie1973

miss_lash said:


> I'm at home sick today, so naturally I'm watching bag videos on YouTube while trying to distract myself from feeling bleeehhhhh.
> 
> I stumbled upon this video and it made me really upset! He rips on MK so hard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQYE17bdMNQ
> 
> Thoughts?



I watched it. It was sorta entertaining. He didn't make me like my mk's any less. I guess the mk hate on this forum has given me thick skin.....


----------



## miss_lash

keishapie1973 said:


> I watched it. It was sorta entertaining. He didn't make me like my mk's any less. I guess the mk hate on this forum has given me thick skin.....




Haha! I need to develop this too, clearly haha


----------



## ubo22

miss_lash said:


> I'm at home sick today, so naturally I'm watching bag videos on YouTube while trying to distract myself from feeling bleeehhhhh.
> 
> I stumbled upon this video and it made me really upset! He rips on MK so hard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQYE17bdMNQ
> 
> Thoughts?


Funny video.  I liked his honesty even though I don't agree with his hatred of MK.  I think some of the MK "knock-offs" have upset many high-end bag purchasers, including this guy.  I'm not upset at all.  In fact, MK has some really nice styles and designs that I think are very unique to MK in both the MMK and MK Collection lines that are being overlooked by these "haters".


----------



## BeachBagGal

So the Jet Set crossbody is out in Tile. Anybody have any comparison pictures of Tile vs Aquamarine? Love both of these colors! I'm assuming Tile is darker and more tealish.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> And my husband and I. He is wearing the male bunad from Åmli.



Very cool!! Thanks for sharing with us, this is absolutely special. I would never be able to see this on my own


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> And my husband and I. He is wearing the male bunad from Åmli.


Beautiful! So great your people keep tradition going! Tradition is a wonderful thing. Thanks for sharing. .


----------



## CinthiaZ

miss_lash said:


> I'm at home sick today, so naturally I'm watching bag videos on YouTube while trying to distract myself from feeling bleeehhhhh.
> 
> I stumbled upon this video and it made me really upset! He rips on MK so hard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQYE17bdMNQ
> 
> Thoughts?


Good grief! Since when are young boys into handbags?? WHAT is this world becoming?? My brothers were building race cars at his age! Geez! What a FREAK!!  Are you kidding me?? Who cares what that :censor: thinks?  Judging people by their handbags? That's Dispickable! Who does he think he is? And this guy has a folowing? They must all be freaks!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Good grief! Since when are young boys into handbags?? WHAT is this world becoming?? My brothers were building race cars at his age! Geez! What a FREAK!!  Are you kidding me?? Who cares what that :censor: thinks?  Judging people by their handbags? That's Dispickable! Who does he think he is? And this guy has a folowing? They must all be freaks!



I just stupidly watched that crap video. He is a child and I have bags older than him LOL!! He is full of himself and putting people in boxes. All I heard was judgement. So if its not celine we should just toss it on the curb?? He is an idiot!!, NOW there, I just judged him


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just stupidly watched that crap video. He is a child and I have bags older than him LOL!! He is full of himself and putting people in boxes. All I heard was judgement. So if its not celine we should just toss it on the curb?? He is an idiot!!, NOW there, I just judged him


lol! I wish there was a LIKE button on here because I LOVE what you just said! lol!  Really! He is one of the judgmental people I have ever listened to! Who does he think he is? Like I would care what some little boy thinks about my handbags? Really? And he has a FOLLOWING!! I am GLAD these people hate MK because I would not want to be anything like them! Judging people by their handbags? Unbelievable! I still can't believe a video like that even exists! . The fact that he hates Michael Kors, makes me VERY happy! lol! I wouldn't even want to wear  ( can't believe "HE / IT" wears handbags! ) what HE is wearing! Good Grief! 

I am trying to picture my biker husband doing this kind of you tube video! LMAO! NOT!


----------



## lesliehallur

To each their own. I'd rather not bash anyone for what handbag he or she owns but I'd look and appreciate. MK uses good materials, good sense of style and those bags last quite a long time! For me, MK is a huge bang for the buck. The leather and canvas that MK uses, is comparable to the what some of the high end designers use. I bought preloved louis vuittons and new Michael Kors bags. If I were to think of something to describe somebody who uses MK bags, that person has a beautiful sense of style, an eye for craftsmanship and knows how to see through their money's worth.


----------



## keishapie1973

lesliehallur said:


> To each their own. I'd rather not bash anyone for what handbag he or she owns but I'd look and appreciate. MK uses good materials, good sense of style and those bags last quite a long time! For me, MK is a huge bang for the buck. The leather and canvas that MK uses, is comparable to the what some of the high end designers use. I bought preloved louis vuittons and new Michael Kors bags. If I were to think of something to describe somebody who uses MK bags, that person has a beautiful sense of style, an eye for craftsmanship and knows how to see through their money's worth.



Beautifully said.......


----------



## melbo

lesliehallur said:


> To each their own. I'd rather not bash anyone for what handbag he or she owns but I'd look and appreciate. MK uses good materials, good sense of style and those bags last quite a long time! For me, MK is a huge bang for the buck. The leather and canvas that MK uses, is comparable to the what some of the high end designers use. I bought preloved louis vuittons and new Michael Kors bags. If I were to think of something to describe somebody who uses MK bags, that person has a beautiful sense of style, an eye for craftsmanship and knows how to see through their money's worth.



+1! I choose MK over any other brand because they have some many styles. The leather is beautiful and the attention to detail is superb. I notice this in both MK & MMK collection. Nothing makes my heart beat more than MK. I love his clothes too, they are my style but I would rather buy a purse than a skirt. If I could buy both... Siiigh. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## lesliehallur

Thanks ladies!  Let's rock those gorgeous bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lesliehallur said:


> To each their own. I'd rather not bash anyone for what handbag he or she owns but I'd look and appreciate. MK uses good materials, good sense of style and those bags last quite a long time! For me, MK is a huge bang for the buck. The leather and canvas that MK uses, is comparable to the what some of the high end designers use. I bought preloved louis vuittons and new Michael Kors bags. If I were to think of something to describe somebody who uses MK bags, that person has a beautiful sense of style, an eye for craftsmanship and knows how to see through their money's worth.


It seems many just over look and bypass their higher end MICHAEL Kors Collection,  and all anyone seems to notice any more,  is their MMK  / MICHAEL Michael Kors Collection of bags. Their is a HUGE difference between the 2 collections. The quality of the MICHAEL Kors Collection is second to none, has every bit of the same quality as LV or any other brand,  and is far superior to the MICHAEL Michael Kors collection of bags. 

At one time, many people could not afford Michael Kors bags from their original collection, so he started MICHAEL Michael Kors ( MMK ) collection to make MK affordable for everyone. But the bags from the MMK collection are not near the quality of his MK collection of bags. He may have shot himself in the foot doing this, because now, all anyone seems to notice is the newer and cheaper MMK collection of bags, thus considering them a lower end brand, when nothing could be farther from the truth. . You can hardly touch a bag from their original MK collection for less that 1000.00.. He has bags that are priced up to 20,000.00 and many movie stars love and wear bags from the MK collection, Here is a sample of the difference between the MICHAEL KORS bags and MICHAEL MICHAEL Kors bags. 
'
This is the same style of bag, but one is in the MK collection, and the other is from the MMK collection. 

*Bag # 1, $1200.00 ~ ( pics 1 & 2) From their higher end luxury line MK collection, has an ALL LEATHER Lining and interior. It also has a fairly large coin purse attached to the inside on a leather leash. and every 3rd chain link is wrapped in leather . The stitching and workmanship is superb and the whole bag is much bigger than the one from the MMK Collection,  you see in the second set of pics. 
*

*Bag #2. $398.00  ( pics 3 & 4)  SAME BAG STYLE only from the MMK collection, - has a signature cloth lining ( not leather) , no coin purse and every other chain link is plastic and not wrapped in leather.like on the MK bag. The stitching is not near as perfect as the MK bag and this bag is much smaller. The difference is HUGE! Excuse the ink stain on the bottom, dang pens! lol! Also ignore the chains on this bag on the sides. I added those myself.
*
There is a HUGE difference in workmanship and quality and I got to see it first hand by seeing these two bags side by side.


----------



## jenjen1964

Not to beat a dead horse, but after reading a rather nasty attack in the Celine forum (about Colette of course) I just have to say all bags are derivatives of another, there is nothing new under the sun.  If you love a style you love a style period.  I don't mind people getting hot and bothered over say, hobo vs. satchel but all this ranting about MK taking away from others is nonsense.  He is smart enough to see that people not in the Celine income bracket love the bag style and he makes a stylish, well made inspired by version that you feel good carrying.  Imho, the perceived loss of status bothers them more than the alleged "rip off".  End rant, crawling back into my lurker hole, lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenjen1964 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but after reading a rather nasty attack in the Celine forum (about Colette of course) I just have to say all bags are derivatives of another, there is nothing new under the sun.  If you love a style you love a style period.  I don't mind people getting hot and bothered over say, hobo vs. satchel but all this ranting about MK taking away from others is nonsense.  He is smart enough to see that people not in the Celine income bracket love the bag style and he makes a stylish, well made inspired by version that you feel good carrying.  Imho, the perceived loss of status bothers them more than the alleged "rip off".  End rant, crawling back into my lurker hole, lol.


Very well put! I can't believe all the fuss and negativity sometimes. Who cares??  It's just a purse for heavens sakes! We have Christians getting beheaded all over the world and they're worried about a purse design? Unbelievable!


----------



## jinglebellzz

Hello All, 

I am not sure if this is the right forum but since it's MK related.. i was in a Macy's in the portland area last week browsing over MK handbags. I needed someone to help me but no one was every around... I thought that was weird. It turned out that there was a customer at the counter who was buying like hundreds of MK bags. I guess it was a reseller? anyhow, because Macy's was having the $30 promotion card that can be used this week. All the SAs were busying giving that particular customer those promotion cards! I saw 4 stack, each with at least 50+ $30 promotion cards not the counter and they were still processing the rest. I was literally shocked. I am not sure if Macy's has policy against reseller, but giving the same person hundreds of coupon/promotion card during normal business hour is just not right. I mean, what am I supposed to buy if that reseller gets all the nice/hot bags in one shot? no wonder i never see some of the bags you girls post here in that Macy's....  anyone've seen similar situation?  anyone i can complain/write to Macy's cooperate about this ? thanks !


----------



## AuntJulie

jinglebellzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right forum but since it's MK related.. i was in a Macy's in the portland area last week browsing over MK handbags. I needed someone to help me but no one was every around... I thought that was weird. It turned out that there was a customer at the counter who was buying like hundreds of MK bags. I guess it was a reseller? anyhow, because Macy's was having the $30 promotion card that can be used this week. All the SAs were busying giving that particular customer those promotion cards! I saw 4 stack, each with at least 50+ $30 promotion cards not the counter and they were still processing the rest. I was literally shocked. I am not sure if Macy's has policy against reseller, but giving the same person hundreds of coupon/promotion card during normal business hour is just not right. I mean, what am I supposed to buy if that reseller gets all the nice/hot bags in one shot? no wonder i never see some of the bags you girls post here in that Macy's....  anyone've seen similar situation?  anyone i can complain/write to Macy's cooperate about this ? thanks !




I've had really good responsiveness from Macy's social media department. I tweeted about an issue and they contacted me immediately. They are way more efficient than Macy's Customer Service. 

I think Macy's should look into this because it certainly isn't right and it sounds like some of those SA's are being very duplicitous.


----------



## myluvofbags

Was on Instagram and saw this beauty along with others!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Was on Instagram and saw this beauty along with others!


That's cute! I like the strap attachment.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Was on Instagram and saw this beauty along with others!



I saw this too, I love the bag but that link doesn't belong, IMO.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I saw this too, I love the bag but that link doesn't belong, IMO.



I really like this bag and also agree about the link.   I think I would prefer it with all silver links or a tortoise color even though I do see black on the bag itself.  Also wondering if it is a "collection" bag.   I can't make the words out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenjen1964 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but after reading a rather nasty attack in the Celine forum (about Colette of course) I just have to say all bags are derivatives of another, there is nothing new under the sun.  If you love a style you love a style period.  I don't mind people getting hot and bothered over say, hobo vs. satchel but all this ranting about MK taking away from others is nonsense.  He is smart enough to see that people not in the Celine income bracket love the bag style and he makes a stylish, well made inspired by version that you feel good carrying.  Imho, the perceived loss of status bothers them more than the alleged "rip off".  End rant, crawling back into my lurker hole, lol.


 
+1
Very well said.  I see similarities in all the bags I look at in stores, and online. There is absolutely nothing new under the sun. There is a bag for every income level and as long as we love it, I say carry it proudly.  

Until a few years ago, I was the woman with one black bag (likely from Wal-Mart or JCPenney) and I carried that poor thing until it fell apart.  Then I discovered Coach, which led to MK, and also to Dooney and Brahmin.  I now have a collection made up of all those brands and I love to carry them all.

But I don't look down my nose at anyone who carries what they can afford - which may not be what I choose to carry.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Aya89 said:


> Wow, awesome!! So you own all those bags, pinkalicious?
> Which one is the most comfortable to wear? Thanks.



Hi Aya89, I am responding to you here in the chat thread since the Mod Pics thread is not a chat thread, it is pics only. 

I do not own all of the bags that I posted mod pics with..that would be crazy lol! I do own 8 MK bags, and I would say most of them are comfortable because you can wear them crossbody and that makes it very easy to carry (medium selma messenger, medium selma, large riley, small ava, medium ava, medium cindy). The jet set tote is prob the least comfortable for me because the straps are thin and I usually carry more things like my laptop in there. I only paid $100 for it though so I don't mind. Medium selma satchel and large colette, I prefer to carry in crook of arm or handheld. I haven't worn riley yet but it seems as that would be worn very comfortably in the crook of the arm too since it's soft leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hi Ladies! I need help remembering what the name of the soft leather bag is from MK that kind of looks like the Selma. I have one but the style name is eluding me! lol! I seem to have CRS, if you know what that is. It is on the tip of my tongue but I can't seem to spit it out! lol! It is a leather bag that is similarly shaped with the wings. Here is a pic, Please hurry, this is driving me crazy! THANKS!


----------



## zoxy

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi Ladies! I need help remembering what the name of the soft leather bag is from MK that kind of looks like the Selma. I have one but the style name is eluding me! lol! I seem to have CRS, if you know what that is. It is on the tip of my tongue but I can't seem to spit it out! lol! It is a leather bag that is similarly shaped with the wings. Here is a pic, Please hurry, this is driving me crazy! THANKS!




Its Sofie bag, originally released last february-march


----------



## CinthiaZ

zoxy said:


> Its Sofie bag, originally released last february-march


THANK YOU! Geez! Why couldn't I remember that?? Thanks so much! It was driving me crazy! lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi Ladies! I need help remembering what the name of the soft leather bag is from MK that kind of looks like the Selma. I have one but the style name is eluding me! lol! I seem to have CRS, if you know what that is. It is on the tip of my tongue but I can't seem to spit it out! lol! It is a leather bag that is similarly shaped with the wings. Here is a pic, Please hurry, this is driving me crazy! THANKS!


How do you like this bag? I remember at some point wanting to purchase this bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Just did my presale at Macy's for the Bowery.   Will post pics when I pick up on Sunday!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Just did my presale at Macy's for the Bowery.   Will post pics when I pick up on Sunday!



Bowery looks so comfortable to wear! I don't usually wear hobo style bags but that one is a good choice  What color did you get?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> How do you like this bag? I remember at some point wanting to purchase this bag.


It's great! Holds it's shape really well and meets all my requirements of having an outer compartment.and silver hardware.  The strap is great. Love everything about it. You'd think I could remember the name! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Bowery looks so comfortable to wear! I don't usually wear hobo style bags but that one is a good choice  What color did you get?



I ordered black with gold hardware.   I have been contemplating this bag ever since it first came out then missed it on the last sale.   Told myself to get it already as my SA said there's another sale.   I've tried it numerous times and yep its super comfy and I like the fact that the interior is not a black hole like my other black bags, hence the reason I'm going with black!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> It's great! Holds it's shape really well and meets all my requirements of having an outer compartment.and silver hardware.  The strap is great. Love everything about it. You'd think I could remember the name! lol!


Good to hear! Lol there are so many different bag names...hard to keep track of them all lol


----------



## melbo

Lol had to to post this here!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Lol had to to post this here!!


hahha soooo true!!!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Lol had to to post this here!!


LOL!  :lolots:


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Lol had to to post this here!!



Lol!  &#128150; it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Lol had to to post this here!!




Literally me yesterday as I was stalking the ups truck around the block waiting impatiently!! He passed 5 houses in my neighborhood (I went on a run) around 6pm and then it didn't come back until 8:45pm! He was messing around with me lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies, can anyone recommend the best place to go for MK in Miami please? DH and I have a shopping day in Miami mid Nov (on way home from Aruba). Previously we've gone to the Dadeland Mall. Is this a good choice? I know this is forward planning but I'm too excited about this trip! Are there deals to be had mid Nov? I need some motivation for saving


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Lol had to to post this here!!


Isn't THAT the truth! lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Isn't THAT the truth! lol!



Yup, 100%!!


----------



## melbo

Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.


Nice job - they look good!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.



Nice Melbo.   I really like the two tone colors.


----------



## TnC

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.



Wow that's talent! I don't think I have the patience to actually make something. You did an awesome job! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice job - they look good!



Thank you! &#128566;







myluvofbags said:


> Nice Melbo.   I really like the two tone colors.



Thank you. Believe it or not, I made the two tone after an error. I took my measurement from another window and they turned out too short for the other one. I like the colorblock better and in a way, I'm happy I made that awful mistake. 






TnC said:


> Wow that's talent! I don't think I have the patience to actually make something. You did an awesome job! Thanks for sharing pics!


Thanks for the kind words. I don't have the patience either, which is why I use my seam ripper ALOT. Little by little I'm learning to take my time and work as I go. I usually like things to happen "NOW", lol. Most of my time goes into measuring and pressing, it's all so boring. I want to use my machine!! Hehe


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.



Wow you could make curtains to order! They're really beautiful Melbo. You're very talented, I struggle to sew a button on....!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Wow you could make curtains to order! They're really beautiful Melbo. You're very talented, I struggle to sew a button on....!



Please stop!! &#128566;&#128566;&#128566; you're very kind. My seams are not perfect and if you look close enough, neither are my stitches, but curtains are great practice and maybe one day I'll make something decent to wear.... Lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Please stop!! &#128566;&#128566;&#128566; you're very kind. My seams are not perfect and if you look close enough, neither are my stitches, but curtains are great practice and maybe one day I'll make something decent to wear.... Lol.



Don't be so modest!  you're very talented.
I think a range of MK inspired curtains to match our bags?  I would order a Blush pair once DH and I finally move


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.


 
Very nice!!  So cool that you can sew.  I never learned.  My skills are with yarn and thread (crochet and newbie knitter)


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Don't be so modest!  you're very talented.
> I think a range of MK inspired curtains to match our bags?  I would order a Blush pair once DH and I finally move



Omg, that would be wonderful! I'm in the middle of putting together my hobby room. I'm deciding between blush or lavender. A little stuck between those two, lol.


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice!!  So cool that you can sew.  I never learned.  My skills are with yarn and thread (crochet and newbie knitter)



 Now a days anyone can learn anything through Google. I used to crochet when I was younger... But my older sister moved and I no longer had a tutor. I used to love it though, sigh! 
I'm learning as I go. I wish someone could teach me the arts of sewing. I'm thinking of signing up at Jo-anne.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.



So cool melbo! That's where you've been!! I need to pick up a different hobby as well lol, or maybe focus all my attention on studying. Bags drive me crazy and take up all of my time. I need to start learning how to do this so I can make stuff instead of buy stuff! lol


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Please stop!! &#128566;&#128566;&#128566; you're very kind. My seams are not perfect and if you look close enough, neither are my stitches, but curtains are great practice and maybe one day I'll make something decent to wear.... Lol.



You could make dust covers for all our bags!   You know with the nice thicker material with ties.  Lol!  I'm holding off on trying the sewing right now, so I'll live it through you.  I just do my container gardening for now.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> You could make dust covers for all our bags!   You know with the nice thicker material with ties.  Lol!  I'm holding off on trying the sewing right now, so I'll live it through you.  I just do my container gardening for now.



Dust covers are on my list. I'd like to print some vintage pattern on the fabric before... Make it very chic and shabby. Who knows though, I like to change my mind often, hehe.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> You could make dust covers for all our bags!   You know with the nice thicker material with ties.  Lol!  I'm holding off on trying the sewing right now, so I'll live it through you.  I just do my container gardening for now.




Another container gardener!!!! I've been doing it for years. It's my favorite spring/ summer pastime!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> So cool melbo! That's where you've been!! I need to pick up a different hobby as well lol, or maybe focus all my attention on studying. Bags drive me crazy and take up all of my time. I need to start learning how to do this so I can make stuff instead of buy stuff! lol



Just study and paint your nails! Lol, don't pick up anything else because that's where your mind will be at :-P


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.


These curtains are so pretty!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> These curtains are so pretty!



Thank you! &#128566;&#128566;&#128566;


----------



## lesliehallur

They're soo nice! I wish I can sew too! &#128516;


----------



## melbo

lesliehallur said:


> They're soo nice! I wish I can sew too! &#128516;



Thank you! Anyone can do these.. They're the easiest sewing project. I've made a tablecloth and placemats and those were very time consuming, not to mention, difficult. Curtains are a fun starter project


----------



## melbo

I made placemats for my new tablecloth. The orange wasn't as bright, but once I put the interfacing on the back, it just made it pop. Oh well, something I gotta remember for next time. 
The first pic is the most accurate. It's not neon at all. Placemats are reversible, so that's a plus.


----------



## melbo

Whoops! I forgot to add rest of the pictures!


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> I made placemats for my new tablecloth. The orange wasn't as bright, but once I put the interfacing on the back, it just made it pop. Oh well, something I gotta remember for next time.
> The first pic is the most accurate. It's not neon at all. Placemats are reversible, so that's a plus.





melbo said:


> Whoops! I forgot to add rest of the pictures!



Very nice!!!! I'm impressed.....


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!! I'm impressed.....



Thank you &#128522;&#128566;&#128566;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I made placemats for my new tablecloth. The orange wasn't as bright, but once I put the interfacing on the back, it just made it pop. Oh well, something I gotta remember for next time.
> The first pic is the most accurate. It's not neon at all. Placemats are reversible, so that's a plus.


 


melbo said:


> Whoops! I forgot to add rest of the pictures!


 
melbo, these placemats are beautiful (and reversible)!  You are very talented.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> melbo, these placemats are beautiful (and reversible)!  You are very talented.



Thank you! Wish I could take all the credit, but it was really a tutorial on YouTube. Those ladies are the real talent, lol. &#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Whoops! I forgot to add rest of the pictures!


Ooo fun pop of color!!! Nice job! They look great!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo fun pop of color!!! Nice job! They look great!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## AuntJulie

I can't for the life of me remember the name of tat website where people buy, sell, and trade designer handbags. Does someone here remember?  It's not eBay it's a different site. 

Thanks!


----------



## TnC

AuntJulie said:


> I can't for the life of me remember the name of tat website where people buy, sell, and trade designer handbags. Does someone here remember?  It's not eBay it's a different site.
> 
> Thanks!



Is it mercari or poshmark you're thinking of? Or maybe tradesy?


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> I made placemats for my new tablecloth. The orange wasn't as bright, but once I put the interfacing on the back, it just made it pop. Oh well, something I gotta remember for next time.
> The first pic is the most accurate. It's not neon at all. Placemats are reversible, so that's a plus.


These are beautiful, I love the two colours together and I think it means so much more to you that you made them!  You'r curtains were lovely too.


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> These are beautiful, I love the two colours together and I think it means so much more to you that you made them!  You'r curtains were lovely too.



Thank you! I feel very proud of my creations even though they're not perfect


----------



## melbo

Finished my napkins today! I don't even want to use them, haha!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Finished my napkins today! I don't even want to use them, haha!



Lol, I wouldn't want to either.   They are really beautiful!   Great job melbo.


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Finished my napkins today! I don't even want to use them, haha!


Love them! Yeah too pretty to use!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, I wouldn't want to either.   They are really beautiful!   Great job melbo.



Thank you! They were very cheap but they took so much time to make. I used them for last night's dinner. DH and daughter were very good..anything to make me happy. I can't wait to pair them with my new dinnerware! 
&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;






BeachBagGal said:


> Love them! Yeah too pretty to use!



Thank you!!


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Finished my napkins today! I don't even want to use them, haha!


A job well done, I love the blue  zig zag style stitching, very impressive!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> A job well done, I love the blue  zig zag style stitching, very impressive!



Thank you! My favorite stitch at the moment &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

Hmm,  doesn't this look like an MK bag?  It's not.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Hmm,  doesn't this look like an MK bag?  It's not.



Wow! That could have fooled me!!


----------



## miss_lash

Hi ladies! Hope this is allowed but I am looking at maybe selling my jet set specchio flat wallet which I think is pearl grey, and I am trying to see what the going rate is for a used one. 

Some of the silver has worn off the trim but it's otherwise in EUC. 

Can anyone tell me the going rate or direct me to the appropriate thread? I thought there was a selling thread somewhere but couldn't find it. Thanks! xx

It looks like this:

http://www.handbagdb.com/images/medium/23140052_0.jpg


----------



## ubo22

miss_lash said:


> Hi ladies! Hope this is allowed but I am looking at maybe selling my jet set specchio flat wallet which I think is pearl grey, and I am trying to see what the going rate is for a used one.
> 
> Some of the silver has worn off the trim but it's otherwise in EUC.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the going rate or direct me to the appropriate thread? I thought there was a selling thread somewhere but couldn't find it. Thanks! xx
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> http://www.handbagdb.com/images/medium/23140052_0.jpg


You can compare pricing on reseller sites like eBay, Poshmark, etc.


----------



## miss_lash

ubo22 said:


> You can compare pricing on reseller sites like eBay, Poshmark, etc.




Thanks Ubo!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.



Hey that's cool you sew! I'm a little behind on posts. My mom sews and taught me at about 6 years old. She can make just about anything by sight and makes clothes patterns out of newspaper. She used to make prom dresses that looked store bought.  We were recently in a boutique and she held up a 1000.00 jacket and said she could make it for like 40 bucks so I had to hold it why she snapped pics LOL! It was a gorgeous wool kimono jacket. She made 3 of them with a newspaper pattern she eyeballed basically. Its a great skill so keep going, your curtains look great and my mom said everything has a stitch or two out of place HAHA! My skill is minimum so I stick to making jewelry like my dad.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Hey that's cool you sew! I'm a little behind on posts. My mom sews and taught me at about 6 years old. She can make just about anything by sight and makes clothes patterns out of newspaper. She used to make prom dresses that looked store bought.  We were recently in a boutique and she held up a 1000.00 jacket and said she could make it for like 40 bucks so I had to hold it why she snapped pics LOL! It was a gorgeous wool kimono jacket. She made 3 of them with a newspaper pattern she eyeballed basically. Its a great skill so keep going, your curtains look great and my mom said everything has a stitch or two out of place HAHA! My skill is minimum so I stick to making jewelry like my dad.



Wow, would love to take some classes from your mom! My skills are minimum too, but for some reason jewelry didn't work out too well for me. I bet you're quite a pro at jewelery making!


----------



## myluvofbags

Fyi,  looks like a new style!  Also in black.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Fyi,  looks like a new style!  Also in black.



I saw these in person this weekend. I love them more than the regular Greenwich bags.......


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls... It seems to be a week for bad news after poor Smiley's news earlier this week. My 94 yr old grandad had  a huge heart attack this lunchtime and died instantly. My parents, by a stroke of luck, were visiting at the time. My poor mum had her dad die in her arms. We are all so sad tonight. But he had a dodgy heart. Was on borrowed time, and died at home in his chair with his family.I'm going to miss him, was complaining until the end but talked a lot of sense.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls... It seems to be a week for bad news after poor Smiley's news earlier this week. My 94 yr old grandad had  a huge heart attack this lunchtime and died instantly. My parents, by a stroke of luck, were visiting at the time. My poor mum had her dad die in her arms. We are all so sad tonight. But he had a dodgy heart. Was on borrowed time, and died at home in his chair with his family.I'm going to miss him, was complaining until the end but talked a lot of sense.


Aw that is sad news, my thoughts are with you and your family too.  On the upside, he died surrounded by those he loved and for your mum, after the sadness has passed she will feel blessed to have had that moment with him rather than be elsewhere.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls... It seems to be a week for bad news after poor Smiley's news earlier this week. My 94 yr old grandad had  a huge heart attack this lunchtime and died instantly. My parents, by a stroke of luck, were visiting at the time. My poor mum had her dad die in her arms. We are all so sad tonight. But he had a dodgy heart. Was on borrowed time, and died at home in his chair with his family.I'm going to miss him, was complaining until the end but talked a lot of sense.


Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm glad your parents were able to be there with him.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Aw that is sad news, my thoughts are with you and your family too.  On the upside, he died surrounded by those he loved and for your mum, after the sadness has passed she will feel blessed to have had that moment with him rather than be elsewhere.





BeachBagGal said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm glad your parents were able to be there with him.



Thanks girls


----------



## julia@athens

melbo said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the curtains I made. Nothing fancy, but I put a lot of effort (and a tear or two). I haven't finished my tie backs because I'm undecided (colorblock, white, or pattern??). I've put them on the back burner and moved on to a tablecloth. Lol.



Simple and beautiful!


----------



## julia@athens

melbo said:


> Finished my napkins today! I don't even want to use them, haha!



Sooo nice, melbo!


----------



## julia@athens

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Hey that's cool you sew! I'm a little behind on posts. My mom sews and taught me at about 6 years old. She can make just about anything by sight and makes clothes patterns out of newspaper. She used to make prom dresses that looked store bought.  We were recently in a boutique and she held up a 1000.00 jacket and said she could make it for like 40 bucks so I had to hold it why she snapped pics LOL! It was a gorgeous wool kimono jacket. She made 3 of them with a newspaper pattern she eyeballed basically. Its a great skill so keep going, your curtains look great and my mom said everything has a stitch or two out of place HAHA! My skill is minimum so I stick to making jewelry like my dad.



Your Mom is gorgeous, i wish i could sew clothes. &#9786;


----------



## myluvofbags

julia@athens said:


> Sooo nice, melbo!



Aww,  I miss melbo...


----------



## julia@athens

myluvofbags said:


> Aww,  I miss melbo...



Why? Where is she now???


----------



## myluvofbags

julia@athens said:


> Why? Where is she now???



Just haven't seen her post in a while.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Aww,  I miss melbo...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## myluvofbags

I enjoy reading about his take on fashion.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...ichael-Kors-bag-spark-fashion-phenomenon.html


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> I enjoy reading about his take on fashion.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...ichael-Kors-bag-spark-fashion-phenomenon.html




Good article. I like his statements on being able to go to the grocery store.. this is me.. i want a nice bag, but i am no executive lol it's nice to be able to find balance within his bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Good article. I like his statements on being able to go to the grocery store.. this is me.. i want a nice bag, but i am no executive lol it's nice to be able to find balance within his bags.



I agree.   I think it's great that there is such a variety for us to choose from.


----------



## cdtracing

That makes 3 of us.  I've been wondering where she is too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Just haven't seen her post in a while.





BeachBagGal said:


> I was thinking the same thing.





cdtracing said:


> That makes 3 of us.  I've been wondering where she is too.




I was missing melbo several months ago and even private mailed to see where she has been. She is so young and gorgeous, she's just been busy enjoying the summer fun. Wish I could say the same. What with my husband having surgery, the bike in the shop for 6 weeks before that. Three very close friends passing away, has a pretty awful summer for me. I am grateful to have this MK hobby to have SOME fun with! Good for Melbo! I hope she's having a blast!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I was missing melbo several months ago and even private mailed to see where she has been. She is so young and gorgeous, she's just been busy enjoying the summer fun. Wish I could say the same. What with my husband having surgery, the bike in the shop for 6 weeks before that. Three very close friends passing away, has a pretty awful summer for me. I am grateful to have this MK hobby to have SOME fun with! Good for Melbo! I hope she's having a blast!



Aww,  thanks CinthiaZ for the update,  good to hear about Melbo. 
Sorry to hear of your close friends passing and I really hope your husband is doing alright.   I'm sure you're taking good care of him, he's in good hands.   Of course we are here to help cheer you up!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I was missing melbo several months ago and even private mailed to see where she has been. She is so young and gorgeous, she's just been busy enjoying the summer fun. Wish I could say the same. What with my husband having surgery, the bike in the shop for 6 weeks before that. Three very close friends passing away, has a pretty awful summer for me. I am grateful to have this MK hobby to have SOME fun with! Good for Melbo! I hope she's having a blast!



I'm sorry to hear that, hope dh recovery is going well.


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> I was missing melbo several months ago and even private mailed to see where she has been. She is so young and gorgeous, she's just been busy enjoying the summer fun. Wish I could say the same. What with my husband having surgery, the bike in the shop for 6 weeks before that. Three very close friends passing away, has a pretty awful summer for me. I am grateful to have this MK hobby to have SOME fun with! Good for Melbo! I hope she's having a blast!


I hope things are on the up for you and that the next few months are better for you and your husband.  I'm also glad Melbo is enjoying the Summer!


----------



## lillywillowbug

CinthiaZ said:


> I was missing melbo several months ago and even private mailed to see where she has been. She is so young and gorgeous, she's just been busy enjoying the summer fun. Wish I could say the same. What with my husband having surgery, the bike in the shop for 6 weeks before that. Three very close friends passing away, has a pretty awful summer for me. I am grateful to have this MK hobby to have SOME fun with! Good for Melbo! I hope she's having a blast!




I'm relatively new to the MK forum and I have found all of you ladies to be very welcoming. I wanted you to know I appreciate it. I truly hope that your hubby makes a quick recovery and that the rest of your year is much better in all fronts of your life. Stay strong and feisty


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Aww,  thanks CinthiaZ for the update,  good to hear about Melbo.
> Sorry to hear of your close friends passing and I really hope your husband is doing alright.   I'm sure you're taking good care of him, he's in good hands.   Of course we are here to help cheer you up!





HesitantShopper said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, hope dh recovery is going well.





MKbaglover said:


> I hope things are on the up for you and that the next few months are better for you and your husband.  I'm also glad Melbo is enjoying the Summer!





lillywillowbug said:


> I'm relatively new to the MK forum and I have found all of you ladies to be very welcoming. I wanted you to know I appreciate it. I truly hope that your hubby makes a quick recovery and that the rest of your year is much better in all fronts of your life. Stay strong and feisty



Awww, thanks ladies. You are all so sweet. It really does help having this forum to come to and see all the beautiful MK bags! Yes, Melbo is very young and I am glad she is having summer fun in the sun, as she well should be at her young age. 
My age really stinks and it is hell getting old! lol! You have to watch more and more of your friends and family pass away all around you, since most of them are older too. It really does stink! My friend that just passed was the coolest airplane pilot and his wife just adored him. I feel sorry for her the most and don't even know what I will say to her on Saturday. I will probably sit there like a sobbing idiot. They had the most beautiful love story for the past 40 years. I still can't believe he is gone! Uhg... 

Anyhow, the doc gave my hubby the go ahead,  to go back to work on Monday. He is slowly healing as we don't heal fast like we used to. He retires in 3 more years, thank goodness. Thanks for all of your well wishes, and yes lillybug,  this MK forum is the best and we really do have the sweetest and classiest ladies here. I love how we all stick up for each other! IFYKWIM! lol!  You gals are the best!


----------



## Megs

Hi all - please always report posts that are rude/breaking the rules/or you'd like us to take a look at. 

I do agree that it is difficult to have someone come into the forum that you love and speak negatively of the designer, but as long as that poster is being respectful we try to let threads take their course.

Feel free to PM me with any concerns or anything I can help with!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Megs said:


> Hi all - please always report posts that are rude/breaking the rules/or you'd like us to take a look at.
> 
> I do agree that it is difficult to have someone come into the forum that you love and speak negatively of the designer, but as long as that poster is being respectful we try to let threads take their course.
> 
> Feel free to PM me with any concerns or anything I can help with!


Thanks Meg. We seem to get it a lot here and it just gets old sometimes. For some odd reason Michael Kors is continually being bashed all over this forum. No one cares and we just ignore it ,and generally stay out of other forums and let them have their 'fun'  , but when they come in our back yard? It gets frustrating. We shouldn't have to defend our favorite brand in our own forum, since we are all here to just have fun. Thanks for caring. We all pretty much agreed to just going to ignore it and let it fade away. It's so odd! I have never seen any brand down talked like this before. Crazy, huh.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hi ladies and gents.   I do not see anything on TPF regarding the brand MCM and I'm contemplating a bag from them.  Not the logo one,  it's a leather one.   Anyway,  if anyone can chime in on the quality and if you like it I'd appreciate any input.   Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

It happens to Coach and even Hermes! Best to ignore it!  There's not one brand that everyone loves, it's all good!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It happens to Coach and even Hermes! Best to ignore it!  There's not one brand that everyone loves, it's all good!


Really Swanky?? Do they come in the Coach forum and bash them??  I can't imagine THOSE ladies putting up with it! lol!  Did  anyone get hurt?? lol! That's a real shocker.


----------



## Swanky

Trust me, I've seen it all. They've gone to forums and asked literally "Ewww, why do you like ____?"
Don't indulge people


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Trust me, I've seen it all. They've gone to forums and asked literally "Ewww, why do you like ____?"
> Don't indulge people


Well, knowing it isn't just about MK does help 'some'.  Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

It's not... In fact recently there was a thread in Chanel too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not... In fact recently there was a thread in Chanel too!


Wow!  This forum must keep you pretty busy! lol!


----------



## Swanky

OMG. . .  you have no idea.


----------



## melbo

Omg, I'm soooo sorry girls! I have been soooo busy, you have no idea. I finally moved and things have been so hectic around here. Then I got my daughters birthday coming up along with school shopping. I've had no time for myself. Theres always something that has to get done.. The work just never ends! I'll make it a point to check in... I'm itching for a new bag but gotta focus and everything else first, lol!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Omg, I'm soooo sorry girls! I have been soooo busy, you have no idea. I finally moved and things have been so hectic around here. Then I got my daughters birthday coming up along with school shopping. I've had no time for myself. Theres always something that has to get done.. The work just never ends! I'll make it a point to check in... I'm itching for a new bag but gotta focus and everything else first, lol!


Welcome back to TPF melbo!  You've been missed.


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Omg, I'm soooo sorry girls! I have been soooo busy, you have no idea. I finally moved and things have been so hectic around here. Then I got my daughters birthday coming up along with school shopping. I've had no time for myself. Theres always something that has to get done.. The work just never ends! I'll make it a point to check in... I'm itching for a new bag but gotta focus and everything else first, lol!


Yay, nice to see you again ! I can imagine how busy things are with all that going on!  There are a lot of amazing bags that have appeared in the past few months- maybe it is best you don't look around to much


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Welcome back to TPF melbo!  You've been missed.



Thanks! I forgot how nice it was to be around you girls &#128522;







MKbaglover said:


> Yay, nice to see you again ! I can imagine how busy things are with all that going on!  There are a lot of amazing bags that have appeared in the past few months- maybe it is best you don't look around to much


Wow! I need to catch up! It's great timing because Christmas shopping is starting early this year for us &#128522;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Omg, I'm soooo sorry girls! I have been soooo busy, you have no idea. I finally moved and things have been so hectic around here. Then I got my daughters birthday coming up along with school shopping. I've had no time for myself. Theres always something that has to get done.. The work just never ends! I'll make it a point to check in... I'm itching for a new bag but gotta focus and everything else first, lol!



Aww,  we sure missed you!   Just pop in when you can to say hi.


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Omg, I'm soooo sorry girls! I have been soooo busy, you have no idea. I finally moved and things have been so hectic around here. Then I got my daughters birthday coming up along with school shopping. I've had no time for myself. Theres always something that has to get done.. The work just never ends! I'll make it a point to check in... I'm itching for a new bag but gotta focus and everything else first, lol!


Awww welcome back! Well we will be here waiting to see your next bag reveal when you have the time to get a new one.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Aww,  we sure missed you!   Just pop in when you can to say hi.



I will! Btw, did MK finally come out with a lavender?? 






BeachBagGal said:


> Awww welcome back! Well we will be here waiting to see your next bag reveal when you have the time to get a new one.


Totally! Maybe for birthday or Christmas?? Hehe


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I will! Btw, did MK finally come out with a lavender??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally! Maybe for birthday or Christmas?? Hehe



Haha,  my SA told me and showed me a small pic of a lighter purple that "might" be coming out soon.   He will let me know ASAP when it does and of course I'll inform everyone here!  I'm hoping it comes in soft leather,  but I'll take anything.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  my SA told me and showed me a small pic of a lighter purple that "might" be coming out soon.   He will let me know ASAP when it does and of course I'll inform everyone here!  I'm hoping it comes in soft leather,  but I'll take anything.



Loool me too!! I can't believe I'm still on purse ban. It's not so bad since I've been busy.
I've realized I hate the process of decorating but love the end results. I've bought so much and had to return it because it didn't feel or look right. On a positive note, I'm almost finished with this whole process. I made some pillows that make me happy everytime I see them &#128522; &#128522;. They were so easy, my 15 year old sister with no sewing experience was able to make one. I'm going to make a couple more, since I have some left over fabric and I might even make some with beading. They're so in right now, but so expensive, yikes!
P. S. I didn't fluff them up for the picture but you get the idea &#128513;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Loool me too!! I can't believe I'm still on purse ban. It's not so bad since I've been busy.
> I've realized I hate the process of decorating but love the end results. I've bought so much and had to return it because it didn't feel or look right. On a positive note, I'm almost finished with this whole process. I made some pillows that make me happy everytime I see them &#128522; &#128522;. They were so easy, my 15 year old sister with no sewing experience was able to make one. I'm going to make a couple more, since I have some left over fabric and I might even make some with beading. They're so in right now, but so expensive, yikes!
> P. S. I didn't fluff them up for the picture but you get the idea &#128513;



Wow,  I love them all!   I can't pick a favorite.  Each one is so different yet compliments each other well.   Seems like a lot of work setting up house,  but like you said the end result pays off.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Loool me too!! I can't believe I'm still on purse ban. It's not so bad since I've been busy.
> I've realized I hate the process of decorating but love the end results. I've bought so much and had to return it because it didn't feel or look right. On a positive note, I'm almost finished with this whole process. I made some pillows that make me happy everytime I see them &#128522; &#128522;. They were so easy, my 15 year old sister with no sewing experience was able to make one. I'm going to make a couple more, since I have some left over fabric and I might even make some with beading. They're so in right now, but so expensive, yikes!
> P. S. I didn't fluff them up for the picture but you get the idea &#128513;


So pretty and look so comfy, I just want to plop into them all! lol! So glad you're back Melbo!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Loool me too!! I can't believe I'm still on purse ban. It's not so bad since I've been busy.
> I've realized I hate the process of decorating but love the end results. I've bought so much and had to return it because it didn't feel or look right. On a positive note, I'm almost finished with this whole process. I made some pillows that make me happy everytime I see them &#55357;&#56842; &#55357;&#56842;. They were so easy, my 15 year old sister with no sewing experience was able to make one. I'm going to make a couple more, since I have some left over fabric and I might even make some with beading. They're so in right now, but so expensive, yikes!
> P. S. I didn't fluff them up for the picture but you get the idea &#55357;&#56833;


I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakota and a couple others. The Bud WAS my hubby's favorite beer! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakato and a couple others.



That's beautiful CinthiaZ and more importantly a true treasure keepsake.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakota and a couple others. The Bud WAS my hubby's favorite beer! lol!



That is so cool! Real sentimental value! I'm thinking of making a quilt from each of my daughters baby blankets. Not sure why I still have them but your picture has inspired me &#128522;


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Wow,  I love them all!   I can't pick a favorite.  Each one is so different yet compliments each other well.   Seems like a lot of work setting up house,  but like you said the end result pays off.



Aww, thanks! I had to pick most everything with DH and it was so hard! Compromise is not an easy thing, especially between two strong willed people. He had some really good ideas and when we FINALLY settled on something it was perfect &#128518;&#127881;&#127881;






CinthiaZ said:


> So pretty and look so comfy, I just want to plop into them all! lol! So glad you're back Melbo!


Thank you so much! It's great to be back!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Loool me too!! I can't believe I'm still on purse ban. It's not so bad since I've been busy.
> I've realized I hate the process of decorating but love the end results. I've bought so much and had to return it because it didn't feel or look right. On a positive note, I'm almost finished with this whole process. I made some pillows that make me happy everytime I see them &#128522; &#128522;. They were so easy, my 15 year old sister with no sewing experience was able to make one. I'm going to make a couple more, since I have some left over fabric and I might even make some with beading. They're so in right now, but so expensive, yikes!
> P. S. I didn't fluff them up for the picture but you get the idea &#128513;


Ooo very nice! Nice job!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakota and a couple others. The Bud WAS my hubby's favorite beer! lol!


How cool! Love it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



Awwww CONGRATS!!! Goooorgeous ring!!   So which bag are you going to wear to the courthouse? lol


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



Congratulations! 
Woohoo, gorgeous ring!  Wishing you and your fiance lots of love happiness and laughter in your future together. &#128145;


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



Congrats! Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564


Congratulations!  That ring is absolutely gorgeous!    Wishing both of you much happiness.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



OMG!!! The ring is beautiful. Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## laurelenas

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564




Congrats!!!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



Omg, congratulations!! Your ring is gorgeous!! Best wishes!


----------



## coivcte

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



 I am blinded!!!! Lol......congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I am blinded!!!! Lol......congratulations!!!!!!!!!



Lol!


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564




Oh my goodness, your ring is GORGEOUS!  Congrats on your engagement and upcoming marriage!  I'm wishing you all the happiness in the world!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks everyone for the kind words, through all the years and all the subforums I've hopped around on through TPF, I've found the MK subforum to be my favorite because of all the friendly people here! Everyone is always so nice and welcoming, and non-judgmental - I love sharing my love of bags with you all so I was excited to share my ring. The fiance now says that I am never getting an upgrade since he spent over a year custom making this ring



myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations!
> Woohoo, gorgeous ring!  Wishing you and your fiance lots of love happiness and laughter in your future together. &#128145;



thank you!!



BeachBagGal said:


> Awwww CONGRATS!!! Goooorgeous ring!!   So which bag are you going to wear to the courthouse? lol



oh goodness, i havent thought of that yet..i'm still trying to find a dress! i want to wear something longer but nothing too fancy. we are getting married at the San Diego courthouse outdoors, which overlooks the bay!



ubo22 said:


> Congratulations!  That ring is absolutely gorgeous!    Wishing both of you much happiness.



thanks ubo!



TnC said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous ring!!



thanks TnC!



keishapie1973 said:


> OMG!!! The ring is beautiful. Congrats on your engagement.



Thank u keishapie!



laurelenas said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks laurelenas!



melbo said:


> Omg, congratulations!! Your ring is gorgeous!! Best wishes!



Thanks melbo! Good to see u back in here!



coivcte said:


> I am blinded!!!! Lol......congratulations!!!!!!!!!



hahaha thank you!



Sarah03 said:


> Oh my goodness, your ring is GORGEOUS!  Congrats on your engagement and upcoming marriage!  I'm wishing you all the happiness in the world!



Thanks Sarah!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564


OMG!! That's GORGEOUS!! He's a keeper for sure! lol! Congratulations!!!  What bag will you wear to the wedding??!! lol! Does MK even have any wedding bags?? I sure hope so! lol!  CONGRATULATIONS!! Whoop!   Couldn't agree with you more!! MK forum rocks! lol! So much fun here and so happy for you. I hope you two live happily ever after!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



Congratulations again lovely! Your ring is absolutely stunning! All the best for your big day, let us know how it goes


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> That's beautiful CinthiaZ and more importantly a true treasure keepsake.





melbo said:


> That is so cool! Real sentimental value! I'm thinking of making a quilt from each of my daughters baby blankets. Not sure why I still have them but your picture has inspired me &#65533;&#65533;





BeachBagGal said:


> How cool! Love it!




Thanks! Was fairly easy to make using bandanas. I also made a couple out of regular red and blue bandannas, and have used all black too with Native American style bandannas with dream catchers on them and such. Those dang Harley bandannas are 12 to 15 dollars a piece, so it was spendy to make with the Harley bandannas. Anything that says Harley Davidson on costs triple! lol! That is why we don't buy everything we need for the bike, from Harley. You get everything you need to ride, cheaper from other venues, but this quilt / comforter,was special because it related to my husbands passion for riding Harley Davidson.. Thanks again! Wish it was a better pic! lol!


----------



## Suz82

Congratulations what a beautiful ring [emoji4]


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564


Congratulations, what a stunning ring!!! I hope you have lovely day!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakota and a couple others. The Bud WAS my hubby's favorite beer! lol!


This is lovely and a great way to hold all your memories!  I wish I was more creative!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakota and a couple others. The Bud WAS my hubby's favorite beer! lol!


That's a beautiful comforter CinthiaZ!


----------



## Nymeria1

Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



Congratulations, your ring is absolutely stunning!  Wish you every happiness on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## Nymeria1

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakota and a couple others. The Bud WAS my hubby's favorite beer! lol!



What a beautiful quilt and so creative!   This must hold so much meaning for you.  Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> This is lovely and a great way to hold all your memories!  I wish I was more creative!





ubo22 said:


> That's a beautiful comforter CinthiaZ!





Nymeria1 said:


> What a beautiful quilt and so creative!   This must hold so much meaning for you.  Love it!


 
Thanks!  Yes, it is special to remember each place  we were at and what we did there. Keeps those memories alive. Was pretty easy to make, really and didn't take very much time.  Thanks again!


----------



## andral5

Congrats on your engagement from a fellow in SoCal, Pinkalicious! Gorgeous ring! Keep us posted about the big day!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Really Swanky?? Do they come in the Coach forum and bash them??  I can't imagine THOSE ladies putting up with it! lol!  Did  anyone get hurt?? lol! That's a real shocker.



As a Coach member, i can attest to the fact.. yes, they do! it's really ridiculous, don't go to a section on a brand you dislike, truly there is no point in being there other than to stir trouble.  



melbo said:


> Omg, I'm soooo sorry girls! I have been soooo busy, you have no idea. I finally moved and things have been so hectic around here. Then I got my daughters birthday coming up along with school shopping. I've had no time for myself. Theres always something that has to get done.. The work just never ends! I'll make it a point to check in... I'm itching for a new bag but gotta focus and everything else first, lol!



I know what that is all like... constant juggling!



melbo said:


> Loool me too!! I can't believe I'm still on purse ban. It's not so bad since I've been busy.
> I've realized I hate the process of decorating but love the end results. I've bought so much and had to return it because it didn't feel or look right. On a positive note, I'm almost finished with this whole process. I made some pillows that make me happy everytime I see them &#128522; &#128522;. They were so easy, my 15 year old sister with no sewing experience was able to make one. I'm going to make a couple more, since I have some left over fabric and I might even make some with beading. They're so in right now, but so expensive, yikes!
> P. S. I didn't fluff them up for the picture but you get the idea &#128513;



Very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I want to show you a pic of a comforter I made of all Harley Davidson bandannas!  Each one is from a place that we rode to, all over the United States, including Colorado, Tennessee, Illinois, South Dakota and a couple others. The Bud WAS my hubby's favorite beer! lol!



Clever idea! and a wonderful keepsake.



melbo said:


> That is so cool! Real sentimental value! I'm thinking of making a quilt from each of my daughters baby blankets. Not sure why I still have them but your picture has inspired me &#128522;



It's a very popular idea! i would have done it but my kids had their blankets as lovies lol



Pinkalicious said:


> Ladies I wanted to share some pics with you all as I told smiley dimples and diamonds forever through PM about my recent engagement during a weekend jaunt to Catalina Island last weekend! We spent the weekend relaxing, kayaking, going on adventures and tours, and then during our last day we went to hike up to a botanical garden and he proposed there. We've been together for 9 years, 10 years this October. So I've been a bit distracted and haven't been thinking about bags lately, just staring at this beauty! Lol! I'm sure that will change soon. We plan to get married in court next week as we never really wanted a big wedding. We will be doing a celebration maybe next year though. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3112562
> 
> View attachment 3112563
> 
> View attachment 3112564



Congratulations! what a ring! gorgeous! Big weddings can be fun but stressful, my oldest just got married in July oye.. nice but stressful! i would have preferred the court frankly lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

Does anyone know where Bag Lady 3375 has been lately??  I really miss her! She was hilarious! I hope she is OK and drops in pretty soon. Has anybody heard from her lately?? She had some gorgeous MK bags too! Hope she is well and not sick or anything.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know where Bag Lady 3375 has been lately??  I really miss her! She was hilarious! I hope she is OK and drops in pretty soon. Has anybody heard from her lately?? She had some gorgeous MK bags too! Hope she is well and not sick or anything.



I believe she just posted the other day.  Yes, she's hilarious!


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> I believe she just posted the other day.  Yes, she's hilarious!



I was scrolling back and I don't see anything.   Must have been an older post I saw. &#128532;


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know where Bag Lady 3375 has been lately??  I really miss her! She was hilarious! I hope she is OK and drops in pretty soon. Has anybody heard from her lately?? She had some gorgeous MK bags too! Hope she is well and not sick or anything.


I was wondering the same thing too! She must be busy too.


----------



## MKbaglover

I remember she posted lately, she posted her Kipling bags in the 'other bags than MK thread' !  I just checked and it was Aug 29th!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> I was wondering the same thing too! She must be busy too.





MKbaglover said:


> I remember she posted lately, she posted her Kipling bags in the 'other bags than MK thread' !  I just checked and it was Aug 29th!



OK, great! Haven't seen any posts lately. Glad she is OK and still around! Thanks!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, great! Haven't seen any posts lately. Glad she is OK and still around! Thanks!


Oops, I had quoted you ladies but hit the wrong reply button.  Glad you worked out who I was replying too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Just want to say how proud of you all I am once again for not responding to yet another negative thread about our favorite brand. Uhg, never seen anyone so determined. Unreal!


----------



## Suz82

CinthiaZ said:


> Just want to say how proud of you all I am once again for not responding to yet another negative thread about our favorite brand. Uhg, never seen anyone so determined. Unreal!




Ahh if they don't like them, then their not the ones buying, each to their own I say x


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Just want to say how proud of you all I am once again for not responding to yet another negative thread about our favorite brand. Uhg, never seen anyone so determined. Unreal!



Huh?


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Huh?



Never mind,  just saw the dingy thread.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cinthiaz said:


> just want to say how proud of you all i am once again for not responding to yet another negative thread about our favorite brand. Uhg, never seen anyone so determined. Unreal!



+1!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Just want to say how proud of you all I am once again for not responding to yet another negative thread about our favorite brand. Uhg, never seen anyone so determined. Unreal!



Missed it but frankly, i am beyond over it lol to say it's tiresome just doesn't seem sufficient!


----------



## andral5

I'm not familiar with that thread and the search brought up more blog posts. Is it in a blog?


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Missed it but frankly, i am beyond over it lol to say it's tiresome just doesn't seem sufficient!





DiamondsForever said:


> +1!





myluvofbags said:


> Never mind,  just saw the dingy thread.





Suz82 said:


> Ahh if they don't like them, then their not the ones buying, each to their own I say x




Wow! It was actually an older post he put up a long time ago that he dug up again to recirculate. Seems he likes to come here to inform us how terrible MK is. Funny how we haven't been convinced! lol! Not one of us has responded! lol! I LOVE it! You gals are nothing but class!  No one will ever tell me MK gals are trashy. Except for me , of course! lol! But hey! somebody has to do it! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> I'm not familiar with that thread and the search brought up more blog posts. Is it in a blog?


You're not missing anything. Is a long story. We have folks come here sometimes to smear Michael Kors and lately, one in particular. Funny thing it is a MAN!! I can't even imagine my husband doing something like this. Incomprehensible, to me.


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> You're not missing anything. Is a long story. We have folks come here sometimes to smear Michael Kors and lately, one in particular. Funny thing it is a MAN!! I can't even imagine my husband doing something like this. Incomprehensible, to me.



Ha! Kinda weird.... I don't really care about gossip but being new here my curiosity is over the top to read as much as I can.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Ha! Kinda weird.... I don't really care about gossip but being new here my curiosity is over the top to read as much as I can.


lol! You won't find much here. We rarely, if ever gossip, but we do all ban together when someone comes here to insult our favorite brand. Can never figure out why anyone would do such a thing. So pointless. To fill you in a little bit, many gripe because they say MK copies others designs. While he does have some designs that are similar to others, he is not the only designer to do this. Coach has a new bag they just came out with this year called the Stanton that is identical to Michael Kors Sutton Satchel. It's crazy how some single out Michael as if he is the only designer to ever copy anything. He really does have so many of his own , beautiful and unique designs. Everyone's a critic. Poor Michael is crying all the way to the bank! lol!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! You won't find much here. We rarely, if ever gossip, but we do all ban together when someone comes here to insult our favorite brand. Can never figure out why anyone would do such a thing. So pointless. To fill you in a little bit, many gripe because they say MK copies others designs. While he does have some designs that are similar to others, he is not the only designer to do this. Coach has a new bag they just came out with this year called the Stanton that is identical to Michael Kors Sutton Satchel. It's crazy how some single out Michael as if he is the only designer to ever copy anything. He really does have so many of his own , beautiful and unique designs. Everyone's a critic. Poor Michael is crying all the way to the bank! lol!



Yeah, he surely is LOL!!

Well, of course many designers find inspiration in other designs but I'm actually happy about this. At least MK is more affordable than others. 

Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! It was actually an older post he put up a long time ago that he dug up again to recirculate. Seems he likes to come here to inform us how terrible MK is. Funny how we haven't been convinced! lol! Not one of us has responded! lol! I LOVE it! You gals are nothing but class!  No one will ever tell me MK gals are trashy. Except for me , of course! lol! But hey! somebody has to do it! lol!



Okay, yeah i know the one now.. really? this is just silly and i am bored with it all.


----------



## HesitantShopper

andral5 said:


> Yeah, he surely is LOL!!
> 
> Well, of course many designers find inspiration in other designs but I'm actually happy about this. At least MK is more affordable than others.
> 
> Thanks for filling me in.



The funny part is MK makes such a range of bags, and most again (honestly, just like Coach) don't realize they make more than they do.. they focus on one style and beat it to death like it's the only bag ever made.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Okay, yeah i know the one now.. really? this is just silly and i am bored with it all.


I know, me too! Can't believe he went about six pages back to dig up that old one he started MONTHS ago,, now that we let the new one fade away. It's apparent, who is bored! lol! So glad no one responded! Whoop! Looks like he called in a buddy from the LV forum to keep it going because we are not responding..Too funny! Maybe we should all go over to the LV forum! lol!


----------



## andral5

HesitantShopper said:


> The funny part is MK makes such a range of bags, and most again (honestly, just like Coach) don't realize they make more than they do.. they focus on one style and beat it to death like it's the only bag ever made.



Oh yeah, you're absolutely right!! Better have diversity in style and also in price, to gain all range of customers.


----------



## melbo

Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects! 
I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting. 






Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could. 


We were trying to copy this cake, lol!


----------



## andral5

melbo said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects!
> I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting.
> View attachment 3120917
> 
> View attachment 3120918
> 
> View attachment 3120919
> 
> Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could.
> View attachment 3120921
> 
> We were trying to copy this cake, lol!
> View attachment 3120922




Awww, the cake and the cupcake are adorable!! You have guts to even try working with fondant!
Love the stencil pattern. Is it directly on the wall paint?


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects!
> I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting.
> View attachment 3120917
> 
> View attachment 3120918
> 
> View attachment 3120919
> 
> Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could.
> View attachment 3120921
> 
> We were trying to copy this cake, lol!
> View attachment 3120922



Looks fantastic! so does the cake, i have never used fondant but again you did wonderful i am sure your daughter was very happy! Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects!
> I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting.
> View attachment 3120917
> 
> View attachment 3120918
> 
> View attachment 3120919
> 
> Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could.
> View attachment 3120921
> 
> We were trying to copy this cake, lol!
> View attachment 3120922



Happy Labor Day!   Everything looks great Melbo.   So nice to do things together with your daughter.   That's what makes things more special,  the time spent together.   &#128109;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects!
> I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting.
> View attachment 3120917
> 
> View attachment 3120918
> 
> View attachment 3120919
> 
> Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could.
> View attachment 3120921
> 
> We were trying to copy this cake, lol!
> View attachment 3120922




Very nice job with the decorating... nice! Super cute cake... you both did a great job! Happy bday to your daughter!


----------



## melbo

andral5 said:


> Awww, the cake and the cupcake are adorable!! You have guts to even try working with fondant!
> Love the stencil pattern. Is it directly on the wall paint?



Yes it is! I like it because it can easily be removed once I get bored and or/move out &#128522;&#128516;!


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks fantastic! so does the cake, i have never used fondant but again you did wonderful i am sure your daughter was very happy! Happy Birthday to her!










myluvofbags said:


> Happy Labor Day!   Everything looks great Melbo.   So nice to do things together with your daughter.   That's what makes things more special,  the time spent together.   &#128109;









BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice job with the decorating... nice! Super cute cake... you both did a great job! Happy bday to your daughter!


Thank you so much girls! She was so thrilled by the way it turned out! Her favorite part was the edible glitter. Lol! Every year she tells me "this is the best birthday party ever!". Hearing that makes everything worth it &#128525;&#128150;&#10084;


----------



## andral5

melbo said:


> Yes it is! I like it because it can easily be removed once I get bored and or/move out &#128522;&#128516;!



Great idea!

Happy birthday to your little treasure!


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects!
> I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting.
> View attachment 3120917
> 
> View attachment 3120918
> 
> View attachment 3120919
> 
> Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could.
> View attachment 3120921
> 
> We were trying to copy this cake, lol!
> View attachment 3120922


That stencilling looks great but very time consuming- it is a good alternative to papering!  The cake looks yummy and I love the matching cupcake.  The simplest things in life are the best!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects!
> I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting.
> View attachment 3120917
> 
> View attachment 3120918
> 
> View attachment 3120919
> 
> Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could.
> View attachment 3120921
> 
> We were trying to copy this cake, lol!
> View attachment 3120922


OMG! Melbo! Is there no end to your creativity??  AWESOME!!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> That stencilling looks great but very time consuming- it is a good alternative to papering!  The cake looks yummy and I love the matching cupcake.  The simplest things in life are the best!



Thanks for the compliments! You're right, it was sooo time consuming... I was dead tired, lol.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Melbo! Is there no end to your creativity??  AWESOME!!



Thanks &#128566;&#128566;&#128566;!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying labor day weekend! I've been so busy between decorating and planning my daughters bday party! Here's a couple pics of my projects!
> I'm in the process of repairing my room. I also wanted to do something different, so I bought a stencil. Here are some pics. I still have to redo curtains, lamps etc, but I wanted to wait till I finished parting.
> View attachment 3120917
> 
> View attachment 3120918
> 
> View attachment 3120919
> 
> Here's a bday cake my daughter and I made. First time using fondant. Let me tell you.. I am NO BAKER! But daughter wanted it and no local bakeries would make it, so I did what I could.
> View attachment 3120921
> 
> We were trying to copy this cake, lol!
> View attachment 3120922



Omg you are so talented hahah! I need help in the creative department....oh dear. What a cute cake and I am loving your room!

In other news, I can't believe this but can you ladies believe that I sold all of my MK bags?! I AM DOWN TO ONE -  JUST ONE MK BAG. It's the small sutton in blush


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg you are so talented hahah! I need help in the creative department....oh dear. What a cute cake and I am loving your room!
> 
> In other news, I can't believe this but can you ladies believe that I sold all of my MK bags?! I AM DOWN TO ONE -  JUST ONE MK BAG. It's the small sutton in blush


WOW! 1 MK???! You making way for new bags or just wanted to start completely over? Or just needing space (I can totally get that lol)?


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg you are so talented hahah! I need help in the creative department....oh dear. What a cute cake and I am loving your room!
> 
> In other news, I can't believe this but can you ladies believe that I sold all of my MK bags?! I AM DOWN TO ONE -  JUST ONE MK BAG. It's the small sutton in blush



Wow! You got some explaining to do!  Are you saving for your wedding /honeymoon?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> In other news, I can't believe this but can you ladies believe that I sold all of my MK bags?! I AM DOWN TO ONE -  JUST ONE MK BAG. It's the small sutton in blush



what!? ONE MK bag...  heck even i own two lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg you are so talented hahah! I need help in the creative department....oh dear. What a cute cake and I am loving your room!
> 
> In other news, I can't believe this but can you ladies believe that I sold all of my MK bags?! I AM DOWN TO ONE -  JUST ONE MK BAG. It's the small sutton in blush



What?! 1 MK?!  
you kept Blush, great choice!

How did your wedding go? Been looking forward to details


----------



## laurelenas

Pinkalicious said:


> In other news, I can't believe this but can you ladies believe that I sold all of my MK bags?! I AM DOWN TO ONE -  JUST ONE MK BAG. It's the small sutton in blush




I'm curious, where/how did you sell them?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg you are so talented hahah! I need help in the creative department....oh dear. What a cute cake and I am loving your room!
> 
> In other news, I can't believe this but can you ladies believe that I sold all of my MK bags?! I AM DOWN TO ONE -  JUST ONE MK BAG. It's the small sutton in blush



One!!! Why??? I've been thinking about downsizing by selling a couple. Have you move on to a new designer or more focused on married life & new career? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Hollywood H

HesitantShopper said:


> what!? ONE MK bag...  heck even i own two lol



Wow!
I have 16. But 3 of them are not carried very often and i'll sell them once i've moved.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).

I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it 

I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it
> 
> I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!



Wow, you have been busy!!! Congrats on your pregnancy. This is a very exciting time in your life. I wish you and your fiancé lots of love & happiness......


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Wow, you have been busy!!! Congrats on your pregnancy. This is a very exciting time in your life. I wish you and your fiancé lots of love & happiness......




My life has been turned upside down in just a short period of time but I'm excited for things to come! thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it
> 
> I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!



Congratulations hon! Such wonderful news. Very exciting months ahead for you  x


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it
> 
> I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!


Congratulations, exiting times for you!!!  I can see how things have changed a lot in the last few weeks and choosing/ buying new bags will be low on your list of priorities when you have an infant to carry around!  Good luck with everything over the next few months and I hope you settle into your new life well.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it
> 
> I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!



Wow! Congrats! I can see why you're downsizing. Very smart of you to start now. &#128516;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it
> 
> I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!



Congratulations! a happy and healthy pregnancy to you! Totally understandable your new focus will be your wee peanut and everything it needs.. bag forcus will return in a few years lol


----------



## laurelenas

Pinkalicious said:


> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it




Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it
> 
> I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!


First off...congrats on being pregnant!! Yeah sounds like it was a time for a purge...lots going on lol. You can always get more bags,,,there will always be more lol. Did you have better luck on eBay or Poshmark selling your bags? I haven't tried selling anything yet, but I'm sure at some point I will need to in order to make room for new ones lol.


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it



Such wonderful news! Congrats and have a great time being pampered while pregnant!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah sorry to shock you all! Yes I've been busy busy busy! You all know I graduated then studied/took the bar, then got engaged and now just moved back to San Diego. We still haven't gotten married yet (plan to do that next month) but we just looked at our finances again and feel like we need to cut back on our spending (me especially lol).
> 
> I was going to wait a bit but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant! We want to move to a new place and we will need to buy all the baby things...and I just realized I didn't need all of these bags anymore. Once I have a stable job and once life settles down I am sure I will be able to get into bags again, no doubt about it
> 
> I sold my bags on eBay and Poshmark. I still have some Coach bags, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, a few no name ones, 1 Chanel. That's about it! I've also been selling a lot of shoes and clothes on Poshmark but I need a serious closet purge..moving all of my stuff really put it into perspective how much crap I had that I don't even use!!



Congratulations.   Best wishes to you and your fiance.   Such happy news and great push to downsize!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks loves! I know I'm not supposed to share the news so early but this will be my first and I'm just so excited. I've had my first prenatal and I have my first ultrasound on the 22nd! Any tips for me during the first trimester? I have only told a handful of people so far.


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks loves! I know I'm not supposed to share the news so early but this will be my first and I'm just so excited. I've had my first prenatal and I have my first ultrasound on the 22nd! Any tips for me during the first trimester? I have only told a handful of people so far.



Your secret is safe with us, until you decide to get it out to everyone else. Hooefully you'll have not much of morning sickness, which for me lasted 8 months, almost all day long. The only thing I was able to eat was... McD! Crackers work too. Hope you're doing way better than I was.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> First off...congrats on being pregnant!! Yeah sounds like it was a time for a purge...lots going on lol. You can always get more bags,,,there will always be more lol. Did you have better luck on eBay or Poshmark selling your bags? I haven't tried selling anything yet, but I'm sure at some point I will need to in order to make room for new ones lol.




Thank you! I prefer eBay for getting the better price but poshmark does lead to a lot of exposure and sales as well, but a lot of people try to lowball you or trade. I traded with a TPFer once but other than that I try to get the price that I want and just sell. Poshmark also has a prepaid shipping label but they charge a 20% fee. After eBay and PayPal fees I think you lose a bit less and you also have the option of having the buyer pay for the shipping but you don't get a prepaid shipping label.


----------



## Pinkalicious

andral5 said:


> Your secret is safe with us, until you decide to get it out to everyone else. Hooefully you'll have not much of morning sickness, which for me lasted 8 months, almost all day long. The only thing I was able to eat was... McD! Crackers work too. Hope you're doing way better than I was.




Oh goodness yes the nausea has been overwhelming but no vomiting (yet?). I've had a bunch of cravings and food aversions but so far so good. Also a lot of soreness in my hips and back but I've read that this is the uterus stretching? I have no clue but that sounds about right!


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh goodness yes the nausea has been overwhelming but no vomiting (yet?). I've had a bunch of cravings and food aversions but so far so good. Also a lot of soreness in my hips and back but I've read that this is the uterus stretching? I have no clue but that sounds about right!



Actually the hips are getting ready for the delivery by having the ligaments stretching and even changing their regular positioning. If you're young, they will be back at their normal after delivery. When you're not so young as I was even at my first born, well... my hips are larger now. And not only the hips. My shoe size is larger with 2 sizes! But I also had some complications during the second pregnancy (preeclampsia) so you don't have to worry if all is well until now. I never had food cravings but plenty of smell and taste aversions.
Anyway, no matter how difficult it could be, any sacrifice is worth when you'll see, smell and hold your little bundle of joy. Keep us posted, we'll cheer you up here.

P.S. I just remembered: a friend of mine who was and still is very fit and has an athletic lifestyle, had a tiny pregnancy belly and she delivered her daughter in less than 15 minutes, with minimal effort and pain. Lucky!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks loves! I know I'm not supposed to share the news so early but this will be my first and I'm just so excited. I've had my first prenatal and I have my first ultrasound on the 22nd! Any tips for me during the first trimester? I have only told a handful of people so far.



It's okay i get that, we shared early with our first too. Heck, i didn't know you generally 'didn't. That first is now all grown and married btw.

Um, do you have morning sickness? frankly, that term is a crock, as it occurs anytime and can linger. I found sea bands helped loads.. plus small frequent meals.

Each pregnancy is so different lol with my last i wasn't sick much... half the time i forgot i was pregnant but that happens as more are born... your to caught up with the ones already running about. 

Best of luck to you! the ultrasound is loads of fun, of coarse they are massively detailed these days...


----------



## HesitantShopper

andral5 said:


> Actually the hips are getting ready for the delivery by having the ligaments stretching and even changing their regular positioning.* If you're young, they will be back at their normal after delivery.* When you're not so young as I was even at my first born, well... my hips are larger now. And not only the hips. My shoe size is larger with 2 sizes! But I also had some complications during the second pregnancy (preeclampsia) so you don't have to worry if all is well until now. I never had food cravings but plenty of smell and taste aversions.
> Anyway, no matter how difficult it could be, any sacrifice is worth when you'll see, smell and hold your little bundle of joy. Keep us posted, we'll cheer you up here.
> 
> P.S. I just remembered: a friend of mine who was and still is very fit and has an athletic lifestyle, had a tiny pregnancy belly and she delivered her daughter in less than 15 minutes, with minimal effort and pain. Lucky!!



someone forgot to tell my body that lol I was young but i found they were never quite as small as they were, women's bones tell if they have had children and how many(roughly) i was fascinated in a show explaining that through examination of bones.

I did change slightly with my foot size too, i know some women also have a permanent chest size difference too(that was not me lol) 

Barring complications most women can be active and do regular things(with minor adjustments) i was very active with my last ...  of coarse he's the final of several so i had little choice there.

Funny on the food cravings i found they varied with each child.  I recall eating an entire jar of pickles with my son.. i HATE pickles.. that was so odd and to this day people still kid me on it. He loves pickles too ... go figure.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Had so much fun riding in the mountains this weekend. Look at these goreous Harleys we ride with. Ours is the forth one down with the blue flames. They are all beautiful bikes and we have so much fun riding together! What  great group! 

Anyhow, I wore my MK Fringed Vienna bag. Was PERFECT for the whole weekend!

Hope your weekend was great too!  I am just pointing at the mount Ranier! lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Look at you!! Love it!! Looks like a blast!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Look at you!! Love it!! Looks like a blast!


Thanks! It really is so much fun! I have to admit I am still wore out from it! Think I am getting too old! lol! We camped in the mountains all weekend and rode a total of over 500 miles if you include there and back. Bag was put thru the ringer and is still doing well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! It really is so much fun! I have to admit I am still wore out from it! Think I am getting too old! lol! We camped in the mountains all weekend and rode a total of over 500 miles if you include there and back. Bag was put thru the ringer and is still doing well!


lol. It sure sounds fun though!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Had so much fun riding in the mountains this weekend. Look at these goreous Harleys we ride with. Ours is the forth one down with the blue flames. They are all beautiful bikes and we have so much fun riding together! What  great group!
> 
> Anyhow, I wore my MK Fringed Vienna bag. Was PERFECT for the whole weekend!
> 
> Hope your weekend was great too!  I am just pointing at the mount Ranier! lol!



Looks like a ton of fun! Perfect weather! I had to do a double take on the last picture.. I was like "that CinthiaZ is a bad a**!" lol


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Had so much fun riding in the mountains this weekend. Look at these goreous Harleys we ride with. Ours is the forth one down with the blue flames. They are all beautiful bikes and we have so much fun riding together! What  great group!
> 
> Anyhow, I wore my MK Fringed Vienna bag. Was PERFECT for the whole weekend!
> 
> Hope your weekend was great too!  I am just pointing at the mount Ranier! lol!



You had perfect riding weather & it looks like you had a blast!!!  Your Vienna was a perfect choice for that bad a$$ Biker Look!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You had perfect riding weather & it looks like you had a blast!!!  Your Vienna was a perfect choice for that bad a$$ Biker Look!!


LMAO!! Not sure that was what I was going for. I was hoping for more of a HIPPIE look! lol! We did have a blast though. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Look at you!! Love it!! Looks like a blast!





melbo said:


> Looks like a ton of fun! Perfect weather! I had to do a double take on the last picture.. I was like "that CinthiaZ is a bad a**!" lol




Thanks gals! lol ! You crack me up! It is pretty tough, though, riding 200 miles in a couple of hours! lol! So I guess I am a bad @$$! lol! The scenery made it all worth it though, and riding with my husband is like being on a magic carpet ride!


----------



## MKbaglover

I know there is a jewellery forum but swarovski doesn't seem to appear much and I just post in this forum so I thought I would ask opinions in here.  I really like this necklace but do you think it is worth the price?  It is from Swarovski is rose gold plated, ruthenium plated and dark swarovski crystals - price £199.  I am not sure if £199 is too much for rose gold plated jewellery, I don't buy much jewellery so I am not sure.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I know there is a jewellery forum but swarovski doesn't seem to appear much and I just post in this forum so I thought I would ask opinions in here.  I really like this necklace but do you think it is worth the price?  It is from Swarovski is rose gold plated, ruthenium plated and dark swarovski crystals - price £199.  I am not sure if £199 is too much for rose gold plated jewellery, I don't buy much jewellery so I am not sure.



very unique! i know Swarovski are pricey. Beyond that i am little help, i only wear Trolls beads, Pandora and Chamilia lol i don't even wear my wedding rings( nerve damage on my left hand)

I think you have to weigh comparable see what is similar done in real gold which i would expect would be sock dropping pricey, as well how often you will wear it. With my lifestyle jewelry is a hazard so i only wear it while out.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I know there is a jewellery forum but swarovski doesn't seem to appear much and I just post in this forum so I thought I would ask opinions in here.  I really like this necklace but do you think it is worth the price?  It is from Swarovski is rose gold plated, ruthenium plated and dark swarovski crystals - price £199.  I am not sure if £199 is too much for rose gold plated jewellery, I don't buy much jewellery so I am not sure.



I really like it, its not overpriced for the look. A necklace in RG that wasn't plated would cost a lot more in that size I should think.


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> very unique! i know Swarovski are pricey. Beyond that i am little help, i only wear Trolls beads, Pandora and Chamilia lol i don't even wear my wedding rings( nerve damage on my left hand)
> 
> I think you have to weigh comparable see what is similar done in real gold which i would expect would be sock dropping pricey, as well how often you will wear it. With my lifestyle jewelry is a hazard so i only wear it while out.


I agree about the uniqueness, I think that's why it stood out!  I too have pandora and apart from that I just wear my wedding and engagement ring.  I have very sensitive skin so can't wear a lot of cheaper costume jewellery so I just don't bother buying much.  I would wear this going out in the evening but I think it would look great with a white shirt or black top during the day too.  I will have a look for solid rose gold pieces to see prices, I've never looked for rose gold before!


----------



## HesitantShopper

In another thread we got talking on my avatar , for those who missed it that is a silkie chicken. I said I would post a few pics but didn't want to turn the thread all chicken lol




This little one just hatched this summer, still not sure of the sex, silkies are bad for this, generally speaking they are docile, decent layers and set often and well, meaning they will brood their own eggs (or others) they have been said to go broody( meaning wanting babies) on a rock hopeful it'll be a pullet(girl).




We currently own about 23 of this breed, among many other chicken breeds too.







Yes, my life is mainly for the birds.(plus the rest, ducks, horse and sheep)


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I agree about the uniqueness, I think that's why it stood out!  I too have pandora and apart from that I just wear my wedding and engagement ring.  I have very sensitive skin so can't wear a lot of cheaper costume jewellery so I just don't bother buying much.  I would wear this going out in the evening but I think it would look great with a white shirt or black top during the day too.  I will have a look for solid rose gold pieces to see prices, I've never looked for rose gold before!



I only glance but basing just on what Pandora charges i would say significant. It is a nice piece and if you feel you'd get good use, a good addition.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I really like it, its not overpriced for the look. A necklace in RG that wasn't plated would cost a lot more in that size I should think.


Thank you, it is good to know what someone who looks at a lot of jewellery thinks! I'm thinking of treating myself to wear on my holiday.  My husband thinks it too expensive- for some reason I can convince him on bags but not a necklace!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I really hate to add such negativity to a thread, but since we all chat... i did post in the animal section but i don't post there much, and i am just distraught. I still cannot find my barn cat, he was last seen the day before yesterday on our front porch, my DH petted him as he left for work.

He never wanders far and always, always returns. We have checked the ditches.. we live on a rural road where people do not slow down... i am just sick. I have no idea where he has gone we usually see him several times daily, as he wanders around the farm...

He is older.. i just don't know what else to do. :cry:


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, it is good to know what someone who looks at a lot of jewellery thinks! I'm thinking of treating myself to wear on my holiday.  My husband thinks it too expensive- for some reason I can convince him on bags but not a necklace!



Perhaps he's worried on how much you'll use it? bags can mostly go anywhere.. well short of a sequined clutch, not quite grocery store necessary lol


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> In another thread we got talking on my avatar , for those who missed it that is a silkie chicken. I said I would post a few pics but didn't want to turn the thread all chicken lol
> 
> View attachment 3131788
> 
> 
> This little one just hatched this summer, still not sure of the sex, silkies are bad for this, generally speaking they are docile, decent layers and set often and well, meaning they will brood their own eggs (or others) they have been said to go broody( meaning wanting babies) on a rock hopeful it'll be a pullet(girl).
> 
> View attachment 3131790
> 
> 
> We currently own about 23 of this breed, among many other chicken breeds too.
> 
> View attachment 3131793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131794
> 
> 
> Yes, my life is mainly for the birds.(plus the rest, ducks, horse and sheep)


These are beautiful!  When I was a kid we had some chickens, they were great!  We only had 4, I remember one disappeared and we thought a fox had got it.  I was so upset but then it appeared after a few weeks with about 8 chicks!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> I really hate to add such negativity to a thread, but since we all chat... i did post in the animal section but i don't post there much, and i am just distraught. I still cannot find my barn cat, he was last seen the day before yesterday on our front porch, my DH petted him as he left for work.
> 
> He never wanders far and always, always returns. We have checked the ditches.. we live on a rural road where people do not slow down... i am just sick. I have no idea where he has gone we usually see him several times daily, as he wanders around the farm...
> 
> He is older.. i just don't know what else to do. :cry:



I am so sorry, I wouldn't know what to do if our wee ginger cat didn't come back.  He has a set routine and you could almost set your watch by him.  Every time he goes out I wonder if he will make it back ok.  I really hope he just chased something too far and is taking his time getting back....stopping off for food and a sleep at other peoples houses.



HesitantShopper said:


> Perhaps he's worried on how much you'll use it? bags can mostly go anywhere.. well short of a sequined clutch, not quite grocery store necessary lol


  That's true, especially as he doesn't see me wear much!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> These are beautiful!  When I was a kid we had some chickens, they were great!  We only had 4, I remember one disappeared and we thought a fox had got it.  I was so upset but then it appeared after a few weeks with about 8 chicks!!!



Thank you & LOL.. yep! i have Muscovy ducks who do this, one had 19(!!) babies this year. 

Fortunately, these little fluffy broody monsters are penned so no worries about it but i have been growled at so often for poking them off an egg.. they just out of nowhere decide, baby time!



MKbaglover said:


> I am so sorry, I wouldn't know what to do if our wee ginger cat didn't come back.  He has a set routine and you could almost set your watch by him.  Every time he goes out I wonder if he will make it back ok.  I really hope he just chased something too far and is taking his time getting back....stopping off for food and a sleep at other peoples houses.
> 
> 
> That's true, especially as he doesn't see me wear much!!



Thank you. This is what i don't get either, he is always around.. he's here when we shut birds in, feed horses... comes to the porch all the time... we see him multiple times a day. Now nothing, he almost always came to his name too.

Nothing touched the food last night. That was disheartening, at this point i just don't know what to think, i'm worried he's died, i hate to be so blunt but seriously i am leaning more this way than any other, i even contacted a neighbor way over to see if he landed there as their cat stops by here often... and they get along but nope.

I am not worried about anything grabbing him here as he has plenty of safe zones and i have some birds who can and do go out each early am..(they climb my fence) so they'd be way more easy pickin' than a cat who is well versed on the ways of protection. 

I think this afternoon i am going to have to make a big effort to scour my fields for him, though.. being solid black i could always see him way out in them.. if he's passed on it may not be as noticeable.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> In another thread we got talking on my avatar , for those who missed it that is a silkie chicken. I said I would post a few pics but didn't want to turn the thread all chicken lol
> 
> View attachment 3131788
> 
> 
> This little one just hatched this summer, still not sure of the sex, silkies are bad for this, generally speaking they are docile, decent layers and set often and well, meaning they will brood their own eggs (or others) they have been said to go broody( meaning wanting babies) on a rock hopeful it'll be a pullet(girl).
> 
> View attachment 3131790
> 
> 
> We currently own about 23 of this breed, among many other chicken breeds too.
> 
> View attachment 3131793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131794
> 
> 
> Yes, my life is mainly for the birds.(plus the rest, ducks, horse and sheep)




I was trying to find your post over in the Coach forum about these little sweeties!  They look so soft and cuddly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> In another thread we got talking on my avatar , for those who missed it that is a silkie chicken. I said I would post a few pics but didn't want to turn the thread all chicken lol
> 
> View attachment 3131788
> 
> 
> This little one just hatched this summer, still not sure of the sex, silkies are bad for this, generally speaking they are docile, decent layers and set often and well, meaning they will brood their own eggs (or others) they have been said to go broody( meaning wanting babies) on a rock hopeful it'll be a pullet(girl).
> 
> View attachment 3131790
> 
> 
> We currently own about 23 of this breed, among many other chicken breeds too.
> 
> View attachment 3131793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131794
> 
> 
> Yes, my life is mainly for the birds.(plus the rest, ducks, horse and sheep)


Awwww they're all so cute!!! They look so soft. Are they friendly enough to pet?


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> I really hate to add such negativity to a thread, but since we all chat... i did post in the animal section but i don't post there much, and i am just distraught. I still cannot find my barn cat, he was last seen the day before yesterday on our front porch, my DH petted him as he left for work.
> 
> He never wanders far and always, always returns. We have checked the ditches.. we live on a rural road where people do not slow down... i am just sick. I have no idea where he has gone we usually see him several times daily, as he wanders around the farm...
> 
> He is older.. i just don't know what else to do. :cry:


Oh no I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe doing a walk around or drive around and asking any neighbors. Could you post up signs around the town? I hope you find your furry friend. Keep us posted.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> I really hate to add such negativity to a thread, but since we all chat... i did post in the animal section but i don't post there much, and i am just distraught. I still cannot find my barn cat, he was last seen the day before yesterday on our front porch, my DH petted him as he left for work.
> 
> He never wanders far and always, always returns. We have checked the ditches.. we live on a rural road where people do not slow down... i am just sick. I have no idea where he has gone we usually see him several times daily, as he wanders around the farm...
> 
> He is older.. i just don't know what else to do. :cry:


So sorry! Did he show up yet? I don't have cats but many folks I know have them. Sometimes they wander off and show up days or even a week later. Hopefully he will show up yet. How old is he?? Have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I was trying to find your post over in the Coach forum about these little sweeties!  They look so soft and cuddly.



thank you, they are as soft as they look too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Awwww they're all so cute!!! They look so soft. Are they friendly enough to pet?



Oh yes, some were hand raised the others are more timid but generally if you work with them, they are a very tame bird.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh no I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe doing a walk around or drive around and asking any neighbors. Could you post up signs around the town? I hope you find your furry friend. Keep us posted.



Thank you. We are rural so no real way to do much, i did speak with one neighbor who's cat comes by now & then and visits but he said no he had not seen him. 

All the homes here are large acreage, i walked my fields this am and checked the forest.. nothing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> So sorry! Did he show up yet? I don't have cats but many folks I know have them. Sometimes they wander off and show up days or even a week later. Hopefully he will show up yet. How old is he?? Have my fingers crossed for you.



Thank you. Yes, you are right.. as my YDD pointed out her boyfriends cat once disappeared for 3 days and returned. I guess it's just hard as my boy just doesn't do this, he's 8-10yrs? he was a rescue so they had no real idea... basing on my house cats i'm leaning towards the 9-10yr mark.. as our ragdolls are 10, 10.5 and 7.5 plus one raggy x(rescue) who is 1yo.

No signs of him as yet, after the ducks go in i will put his food out again.. the garage is always open slightly for him too, it's a large triple car that he loved lounging in. 

I will def keep updating, thunderstorms are moving in tonight so maybe that'll bring him home?


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh yes, some were hand raised the others are more timid but generally if you work with them, they are a very tame bird.


Awww nice. When I looked them up they did say they can make good pets because of their nature. 

Well I hope your boy finds his way home soon.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww nice. When I looked them up they did say they can make good pets because of their nature.
> 
> Well I hope your boy finds his way home soon.



Thank you. Yes, so do i ..admitting now i am kinda frantic about him.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you. Yes, so do i ..admitting now i am kinda frantic about him.


Did he show up yet??


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Did he show up yet??



Sadly, no.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Sadly, no.


Sorry to hear that, but I have seen them show up even a month later! Hopefully yours will too. The fact that you never found him anywhere is most likely an indication he is in a new home and someone probably took him in. Otherwise you would have found his remains somewhere, dont you think? Hopefully he is being spoiled somewhere else and still might show up. I feel so bad for you. I know how heart breaking it is to lose a pet. They are just like family.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry to hear that, but I have seen them show up even a month later! Hopefully yours will too. The fact that you never found him anywhere is most likely an indication he is in a new home and someone probably took him in. Otherwise you would have found his remains somewhere, dont you think? Hopefully he is being spoiled somewhere else and still might show up. I feel so bad for you. I know how heart breaking it is to lose a pet. They are just like family.



Thank you. Yes, i have heard of them returning later on. I doubt he'd be with anyone though.. he's a funny boy, only warms up to people over time.. i wouldn't describe his as friendly, unfortunately, while i have been unable to locate him there it's acres of land here.. it's almost impossible to check everywhere.

All neighbors have been spoken with and even the animal control(filled out a missing pet report too) but nothing so far. He's very capable of handling himself that i do know.. i am just so worried and sad.. and kinda angry? you know the whole thing of emotions.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you. Yes, i have heard of them returning later on. I doubt he'd be with anyone though.. he's a funny boy, only warms up to people over time.. i wouldn't describe his as friendly, unfortunately, while i have been unable to locate him there it's acres of land here.. it's almost impossible to check everywhere.
> 
> All neighbors have been spoken with and even the animal control(filled out a missing pet report too) but nothing so far. He's very capable of handling himself that i do know.. i am just so worried and sad.. and kinda angry? you know the whole thing of emotions.


Yes, and someone driving through town could have snatched him too to take him home with them. You just don't know and that is what gets so frustrating. I am so glad my dogs can't jump my 6 foot privacy fence. A cat could skadiddle right over it! Hard to protect cats when they are so independent. My Mom had hers totally declawed and kept her indoors. At first I thought it was cruel because the cat had no way to defend itself or be able to climb, but she had that cat for 22 years and she finally passed from old age. Almost broke the Ginuss world book of records,  at that time it was 24 years for the oldest cat. I think it has gone up since then. I really hope he just shows up! Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, and someone driving through town could have snatched him too to take him home with them. You just don't know and that is what gets so frustrating. I am so glad my dogs can't jump my 6 foot privacy fence. A cat could skadiddle right over it! Hard to protect cats when they are so independent. My Mom had hers totally declawed and kept her indoors. At first I thought it was cruel because the cat had no way to defend itself or be able to climb, but she had that cat for 22 years and she finally passed from old age. Almost broke the Ginuss world book of records,  at that time it was 24 years for the oldest cat. I think it has gone up since then. I really hope he just shows up! Got my fingers crossed for you.



I'm not in town.  I am completely rural, and people drive down this road like typical flying through the country roads... thankfully, he has not been hit.. he was not a road crossing preferring to hunt on our farm and throughout the fields.

He was a barn cat through & through.. i brought him in my house once last winter when it went brutally cold.. he was -ok- but by dawn wanted out of the house Asap.. he did not like being in a home.

I do own more cats, the rest are all indoors...  one of our DLH lived to 19yrs. All the cats now are purebred Ragdolls with the exception of one raggy x from the animal shelter. 

My boy's purpose was to keep the farm reduced of pests, help lower my hay loss in the storage barns, his well being was always of my top concern that all said i know all to well the risks of outdoors but he wouldn't have had it any other way. I will miss him terribly if he never returns but i know he loved his life here, and i provided the best of care a barn cat would have ever asked for.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm not in town.  I am completely rural, and people drive down this road like typical flying through the country roads... thankfully, he has not been hit.. he was not a road crossing preferring to hunt on our farm and throughout the fields.
> 
> He was a barn cat through & through.. i brought him in my house once last winter when it went brutally cold.. he was -ok- but by dawn wanted out of the house Asap.. he did not like being in a home.
> 
> I do own more cats, the rest are all indoors...  one of our DLH lived to 19yrs. All the cats now are purebred Ragdolls with the exception of one raggy x from the animal shelter.
> 
> My boy's purpose was to keep the farm reduced of pests, help lower my hay loss in the storage barns, his well being was always of my top concern that all said i know all to well the risks of outdoors but he wouldn't have had it any other way. I will miss him terribly if he never returns but i know he loved his life here, and i provided the best of care a barn cat would have ever asked for.


No doubt! I can tell how worried you are that he was well loved. And you almost  have to have barn cats on acreage.. I live in a rural area too, so I know about the 'pests' lol! I often want to get a cat to help with this as my dogs are useless, but they are too old to deal with a cat. I am afraid a kitty would get abused by them, if you know what I mean. I really hope he shows up.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> No doubt! I can tell how worried you are that he was well loved. And you almost  have to have barn cats on acreage.. I live in a rural area too, so I know about the 'pests' lol! I often want to get a cat to help with this as my dogs are useless, but they are too old to deal with a cat. I am afraid a kitty would get abused by them, if you know what I mean. I really hope he shows up.



Oh, i do. Dogs can be pesty with cats.. especially if their outdoors. Mine have been raised with them but i admit he didn't like dogs, mine would have never hurt him but i was always watchful they didn't push it, not that he can't defend himself but no need to allow conflict.

Ragdolls are beyond docile and are terrible cats for defensive practices .. the fights they have usually involve bopping each other on the heads and growling, hissing.. the true definition of a hissy fit


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> I really hate to add such negativity to a thread, but since we all chat... i did post in the animal section but i don't post there much, and i am just distraught. I still cannot find my barn cat, he was last seen the day before yesterday on our front porch, my DH petted him as he left for work.
> 
> He never wanders far and always, always returns. We have checked the ditches.. we live on a rural road where people do not slow down... i am just sick. I have no idea where he has gone we usually see him several times daily, as he wanders around the farm...
> 
> He is older.. i just don't know what else to do. :cry:



I'm so sorry to hear this. I can't imagine what you're going through. My heart is breaking for you. I hope he comes back to you soon.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm not in town.  I am completely rural, and people drive down this road like typical flying through the country roads... thankfully, he has not been hit.. he was not a road crossing preferring to hunt on our farm and throughout the fields.
> 
> He was a barn cat through & through.. i brought him in my house once last winter when it went brutally cold.. he was -ok- but by dawn wanted out of the house Asap.. he did not like being in a home.
> 
> I do own more cats, the rest are all indoors...  one of our DLH lived to 19yrs. All the cats now are purebred Ragdolls with the exception of one raggy x from the animal shelter.
> 
> My boy's purpose was to keep the farm reduced of pests, help lower my hay loss in the storage barns, his well being was always of my top concern that all said i know all to well the risks of outdoors but he wouldn't have had it any other way. I will miss him terribly if he never returns but i know he loved his life here, and i provided the best of care a barn cat would have ever asked for.




I'm so sorry your baby is missing. I can relate my sweet black cat I had since he was 4 weeks old went missing last sept. He was 9 and I searched my neighborhood and put out a ton of flyers and we never did find him. I still think about him everyday and look for him hoping we have a miracle and he comes home. It's so hard not knowing what happened too. Big hugs to you[emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I can't imagine what you're going through. My heart is breaking for you. I hope he comes back to you soon.



Thank you. I hope he returns, feels so odd without him around.



zakksmommy1984 said:


> I'm so sorry your baby is missing. I can relate my sweet black cat I had since he was 4 weeks old went missing last sept. He was 9 and I searched my neighborhood and put out a ton of flyers and we never did find him. I still think about him everyday and look for him hoping we have a miracle and he comes home. It's so hard not knowing what happened too. Big hugs to you[emoji169][emoji169]



Oh gosh, i am sorry! it's so hard. Honestly, the not knowing is killing me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wow! I was checking out some other subforums here and found one topic about LV bags falling apart in less that two years??? If I paid well over 2000.00 for a bag, it had better last the rest of my life! lol! I would hope there is a lifetime guarantee?? Not even two years?  No thanks! 

I've had some of my MK bags for over 15 years and they still look and work like the day I bought them.  Here is one that is over 16 years old and still kooks fabulous! For me it is about the quality and his leather bags are amazing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! I was checking out some other subforums here and found one topic about LV bags falling apart in less that two years??? If I paid well over 2000.00 for a bag, it had better last the rest of my life! lol! I would hope there is a lifetime guarantee?? Not even two years?  No thanks!
> 
> I've had some of my MK bags for over 15 years and they still look and work like the day I bought them.  Here is one that is over 16 years old and still kooks fabulous! For me it is about the quality and his leather bags are amazing!



SO nice! this is actually reassuring to me.. as i hope my bags last awhile. I do have bags that are old.. one is aprox 10yrs but it's by Roots which is a company from my own country, they make handcrafted bags and can repair them too...

http://www.roots.com


----------



## iheart_purses

Hehe I was Just thinking to myself why is it the LV fans always hate MK and then I came here and saw that post.... Falls apart after 2 years?? They're bitter due to the fact they spent 10x the money for a product that lasted 1/10 the life span of their rival designer! 
Cannot believe how quickly arguments escalate on this forum.
Does it really matter what designer people favor? If we ALL liked the same one wouldn't that also be a huge problem?


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> SO nice! this is actually reassuring to me.. as i hope my bags last awhile. I do have bags that are old.. one is aprox 10yrs but it's by Roots which is a company from my own country, they make handcrafted bags and can repair them too...
> 
> http://www.roots.com


Wow! I checked out their website. They have some really pretty bags at reasonable prices! Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> Hehe I was Just thinking to myself why is it the LV fans always hate MK and then I came here and saw that post.... Falls apart after 2 years?? They're bitter due to the fact they spent 10x the money for a product that lasted 1/10 the life span of their rival designer!
> Cannot believe how quickly arguments escalate on this forum.
> Does it really matter what designer people favor? If we ALL liked the same one wouldn't that also be a huge problem?


Agreed! I saw that thread and was shocked! I'd be pretty miserable too if I spent 2000.00 on a bag that fell apart in less than 2 years. lol! You are right, it explains a lot , doesn't it. It seems to be them where most of the discontent is coming from, by far. Here is the link to the thread. Two years is pitiful! And the OP said she barely ever used it!  I actually saw several threads of complaints there.Some threads complained of issues after only 2 months!  Unreal! Pretty ironic, don't you think?? lol! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/quality-issues-delightful-923201-1.html#post29264402

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/what-would-you-do-923592.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/please-help-a-newbie-should-i-return-this-923599.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ton-quality-justify-its-price-for-875304.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/nf-needs-to-go-to-the-lv-hospital-915487.html


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! I checked out their website. They have some really pretty bags at reasonable prices! Thanks!



YW, i think since you appreciate good leathers you'd really like their bags, all handmade in Toronto. 

Here this is my newest bag by them, in what they call tribe leather...


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> Hehe I was Just thinking to myself why is it the LV fans always hate MK and then I came here and saw that post.... Falls apart after 2 years?? They're bitter due to the fact they spent 10x the money for a product that lasted 1/10 the life span of their rival designer!
> Cannot believe how quickly arguments escalate on this forum.
> Does it really matter what designer people favor? If we ALL liked the same one wouldn't that also be a huge problem?



Mmm missed that thread, but my gosh! i know when i _sorta_ wondered about an LV(i like the speedy & Pouchettes) i did some poking about and was saddened by the issues i was reading, i don't expect perfection.. stuff happens, ya'know? but i would like to think when your spending that sort of money it would be the exception and not commonplace.

See from my standpoint of looking in i thought the whole point of an LV was to 'invest' in a classic bag, well made that lasted years and had resale value if you were done with it.

When you look at the resales.. yes, they are costing lots but the condition of the bags on many is very questionable. They just don't seem to wear well. 

It's been eyeopening and if i were to be honest, while i appreciate some of the styles, i am surprised at how popular they remain despite the strong tendency towards issues... i guess people want that name at any cost?


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Mmm missed that thread, but my gosh! i know when i _sorta_ wondered about an LV(i like the speedy & Pouchettes) i did some poking about and was saddened by the issues i was reading, i don't expect perfection.. stuff happens, ya'know? but i would like to think when your spending that sort of money it would be the exception and not commonplace.
> 
> See from my standpoint of looking in i thought the whole point of an LV was to 'invest' in a classic bag, well made that lasted years and had resale value if you were done with it.
> 
> When you look at the resales.. yes, they are costing lots but the condition of the bags on many is very questionable. They just don't seem to wear well.
> 
> It's been eyeopening and if i were to be honest, while i appreciate some of the styles, i am surprised at how popular they remain despite the strong tendency towards issues... i guess people want that name at any cost?


Well, it just gets me because most of the MK bashing threads are started in their forum, and I have had no problems with my MK bags ever! So my conclusion is , quit criticizing other brands, when your favorite brand has issues of it's own! I did notice in one of the discussions that LV products were made better in the past. I have noticed the same thing with MK. Seems everything was better made in their earlier years for ALL of the designers. Too much mass production in China these days, and it is effecting quality. I feel sorry for the younger generations that will never know some of the quality us older gals have experienced, unless they buy some vintage bags, of course. Is a shame when you have to buy a used bag to get the quality we expect! That's a VERY nice bag you bought by the way! I think it's cool you don't need a designer name brand all the time! Me either! I have many hand made bags. Here is one of them. This was made by one of my biker friends I keep telling you about that taught me how to clean, treat and shape leather. He is so talented and did all those flowers himself!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, it just gets me because most of the MK bashing threads are started in their forum, and I have had no problems with my MK bags ever! So my conclusion is , quit criticizing other brands, when your favorite brand has issues of it's own! I did notice in one of the discussions that LV products were made better in the past. I have noticed the same thing with MK. Seems everything was better made in their earlier years for ALL of the designers. Too much mass production in China these days, and it is effecting quality. I feel sorry for the younger generations that will never know some of the quality us older gals have experienced, unless they buy some vintage bags, of course. Is a shame when you have to buy a used bag to get the quality we expect! That's a VERY nice bag you bought by the way! I think it's cool you don't need a designer name brand all the time! Me either! I have many hand made bags. Here is one of them. This was made by one of my biker friends I keep telling you about that taught me how to clean, treat and shape leather. He is so talented and did all those flowers himself!




That's a BEAUTIFUL bag!!! Love those flowers!!I love all my handbags, from various designers, but nothing beats a nicely handmade bag!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, it just gets me because most of the MK bashing threads are started in their forum, and I have had no problems with my MK bags ever! So my conclusion is , quit criticizing other brands, when your favorite brand has issues of it's own! I did notice in one of the discussions that LV products were made better in the past. I have noticed the same thing with MK. Seems everything was better made in their earlier years for ALL of the designers. Too much mass production in China these days, and it is effecting quality. I feel sorry for the younger generations that will never know some of the quality us older gals have experienced, unless they buy some vintage bags, of course. Is a shame when you have to buy a used bag to get the quality we expect! That's a VERY nice bag you bought by the way! I think it's cool you don't need a designer name brand all the time! Me either! I have many hand made bags. Here is one of them. This was made by one of my biker friends I keep telling you about that taught me how to clean, treat and shape leather. He is so talented and did all those flowers himself!


AMAZING!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Thanks Beachbag Girl! He is so talented. This isn't even one of his best things he's made. Was an 'experiment'! lol! I wish MY experiments would turn out like that! lol! He makes a lot of wallets, belts, vests and Native American things like this, for instance.out of elk and deer hides.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> AMAZING!


Thanks Ubo! Yes, he is quite talented.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, it just gets me because most of the MK bashing threads are started in their forum, and I have had no problems with my MK bags ever! So my conclusion is , quit criticizing other brands, when your favorite brand has issues of it's own! I did notice in one of the discussions that LV products were made better in the past. I have noticed the same thing with MK. Seems everything was better made in their earlier years for ALL of the designers. Too much mass production in China these days, and it is effecting quality. I feel sorry for the younger generations that will never know some of the quality us older gals have experienced, unless they buy some vintage bags, of course. Is a shame when you have to buy a used bag to get the quality we expect! That's a VERY nice bag you bought by the way! I think it's cool you don't need a designer name brand all the time! Me either! I have many hand made bags. Here is one of them. This was made by one of my biker friends I keep telling you about that taught me how to clean, treat and shape leather. He is so talented and did all those flowers himself!



Holy moly,  this bag is gorgeous!   Love everything about it.   Truly a one of a kind!  Does he take orders?!  Lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Holy moly,  this bag is gorgeous!   Love everything about it.   Truly a one of a kind!  Does he take orders?!  Lol!


Yes he does! I will get the link to his website. He just set up a booth at one of our biker fundraisers and sold a lot of stuff and handed out cards. He can custom make what ever you want!  He could even put your name on it! You can choose your own colors too. You could design it yourself and he could make it! He's amazing. His name is Douglas. Here is yellow pages info. 

http://www.yellowpages.com/kennewick-wa/mip/all-american-frontier-custom-468036840?lid=468036840


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Beachbag Girl! He is so talented. This isn't even one of his best things he's made. Was an 'experiment'! lol! I wish MY experiments would turn out like that! lol! He makes a lot of wallets, belts, vests and Native American things like this, for instance.out of elk and deer hides.


Oh wow very cool!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, it just gets me because most of the MK bashing threads are started in their forum, and I have had no problems with my MK bags ever! So my conclusion is , quit criticizing other brands, when your favorite brand has issues of it's own! I did notice in one of the discussions that LV products were made better in the past. I have noticed the same thing with MK. Seems everything was better made in their earlier years for ALL of the designers. Too much mass production in China these days, and it is effecting quality. I feel sorry for the younger generations that will never know some of the quality us older gals have experienced, unless they buy some vintage bags, of course. Is a shame when you have to buy a used bag to get the quality we expect! That's a VERY nice bag you bought by the way! I think it's cool you don't need a designer name brand all the time! Me either! I have many hand made bags. Here is one of them. This was made by one of my biker friends I keep telling you about that taught me how to clean, treat and shape leather. He is so talented and did all those flowers himself!



so so, true nothing is made like it was. I know a lot on the Coach forum buy and adore vintage bags...  i have a remake edition of their Madison satchel in glove tanned leather while not as good as the ones originally made def better than many of the leather on their bags today, i was just in a department store yesterday and felt some of the newer bags again and the leathers are just not what even mine is and it's only a 2012 lol?!

I actually only started into designer about a handful of years ago... prior i was all Roots bags and bought a bag maybe once or twice every few years( i know shocking!) In my country they are totally popular kinda almost designer but not if that makes any sense...

Here another pic of some more of my bags by them.. also own many of their SLG.. i mean how can i beat made in Canada for these prices. 

finally! the purple bag is about 10yrs old by now..






some of my SLG a wristlet and small pouch





I also own a deerskin purse also made here by a company from locally sourced hides. This thing is like _butter_, it's that soft.






Yours friends design is lovely! those would kick most designer bags out of the park!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Beachbag Girl! He is so talented. This isn't even one of his best things he's made. Was an 'experiment'! lol! I wish MY experiments would turn out like that! lol! He makes a lot of wallets, belts, vests and Native American things like this, for instance.out of elk and deer hides.



Fantastic! i showed my deerskin purse in my other post.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes he does! I will get the link to his website. He just set up a booth at one of our biker fundraisers and sold a lot of stuff and handed out cards. He can custom make what ever you want!  He could even put your name on it! You can choose your own colors too. You could design it yourself and he could make it! He's amazing. His name is Douglas. Here is yellow pages info.
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/kennewick-wa/mip/all-american-frontier-custom-468036840?lid=468036840



Love it! i hope he continues to do well.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, it just gets me because most of the MK bashing threads are started in their forum, and I have had no problems with my MK bags ever! So my conclusion is , quit criticizing other brands, when your favorite brand has issues of it's own! I did notice in one of the discussions that LV products were made better in the past. I have noticed the same thing with MK. Seems everything was better made in their earlier years for ALL of the designers. Too much mass production in China these days, and it is effecting quality. I feel sorry for the younger generations that will never know some of the quality us older gals have experienced, unless they buy some vintage bags, of course. Is a shame when you have to buy a used bag to get the quality we expect! That's a VERY nice bag you bought by the way! I think it's cool you don't need a designer name brand all the time! Me either! I have many hand made bags. Here is one of them. This was made by one of my biker friends I keep telling you about that taught me how to clean, treat and shape leather. He is so talented and did all those flowers himself!



Love it!! Gorgeous bag! He's very talented!


----------



## iheart_purses

HesitantShopper said:


> so so, true nothing is made like it was. I know a lot on the Coach forum buy and adore vintage bags...  i have a remake edition of their Madison satchel in glove tanned leather while not as good as the ones originally made def better than many of the leather on their bags today, i was just in a department store yesterday and felt some of the newer bags again and the leathers are just not what even mine is and it's only a 2012 lol?!
> 
> I actually only started into designer about a handful of years ago... prior i was all Roots bags and bought a bag maybe once or twice every few years( i know shocking!) In my country they are totally popular kinda almost designer but not if that makes any sense...
> 
> Here another pic of some more of my bags by them.. also own many of their SLG.. i mean how can i beat made in Canada for these prices.
> 
> finally! the purple bag is about 10yrs old by now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my SLG a wristlet and small pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also own a deerskin purse also made here by a company from locally sourced hides. This thing is like _butter_, it's that soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours friends design is lovely! those would kick most designer bags out of the park!



 Canada Represent!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> Canada Represent!!



LOL. Honestly, when i compare to designer bags.. our countries products exceed them for oodles less than the designers charge.

If my younger daughters purse had come un-stitched while under warranty from Roots, they would have repaired iT! meanwhile since it's Coach i got a coupon and a sorry for my problem and no repair after 4wks of "examining it'


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> so so, true nothing is made like it was. I know a lot on the Coach forum buy and adore vintage bags...  i have a remake edition of their Madison satchel in glove tanned leather while not as good as the ones originally made def better than many of the leather on their bags today, i was just in a department store yesterday and felt some of the newer bags again and the leathers are just not what even mine is and it's only a 2012 lol?!
> 
> I actually only started into designer about a handful of years ago... prior i was all Roots bags and bought a bag maybe once or twice every few years( i know shocking!) In my country they are totally popular kinda almost designer but not if that makes any sense...
> 
> Here another pic of some more of my bags by them.. also own many of their SLG.. i mean how can i beat made in Canada for these prices.
> 
> finally! the purple bag is about 10yrs old by now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my SLG a wristlet and small pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also own a deerskin purse also made here by a company from locally sourced hides. This thing is like _butter_, it's that soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours friends design is lovely! those would kick most designer bags out of the park!


I LOVE that last one especially! Is that the deer skin??  The braided strap is beautiful. Is one of my favorite designs by Michael Kors in his Woodside collection where he uses the braided leather straps. GORGEOUS! They are so pretty on your shoulder and almost look like an added braid in your hair! lol!  

The Woodside collection is totally a design that is ORIGINAL from MK. I get so sick of how he is overly accused of copying, when everyone else does the same thing. "They" found a bag MK made using a checker board pattern,and started a whole thread for it, ripping MK to pieces AGAIN, as if LV is the only one on earth,allowed to use a checker board pattern??  It's a wonder they don't sue the folks who make Checker games! lol! 

Here I am showing a bag from Fendi, and there anr MANY designers that use not only the checker board patter, but the Hounds tooth pattern as well! Get over it, I say! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Love it!! Gorgeous bag! He's very talented!


Thanks Melbo! Yes he is really something and I am blessed to have him for a friend. What he has taught me is invaluable and helped me so much with all of my leather. The guy is a genius!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL. Honestly, when i compare to designer bags.. our countries products exceed them for oodles less than the designers charge.
> 
> If my younger daughters purse had come un-stitched while under warranty from Roots, they would have repaired iT! meanwhile since it's Coach i got a coupon and a sorry for my problem and no repair after 4wks of "examining it'


That's a real shame. At one time Coach offered a lifetime warranty! That was back when they were Made in USA only. Since they started outsourcing to China, etc, they have never been the same. You could buy a vintage Glove tanned leather Coach, Made in USA, right now,  and most likely it will still be in great condition. They just DON'T make them like they used to! What a shame. I feel bad for the present generation that will never know the quality I got to enjoy. I became so spoiled with it and still demand it. I find Michael Kors leather to meet my demands. Their leather is awesome and I refuse to hear they are anything but fabulous, because that is exactly what they are!

The only other bags Coach made that were as good if not better, than Made in USA, is the bags they put out from Costa Rica. If you can ever find a Coach bag from Costa Rica, BUY IT!!  They are amazing! They are practically giving them away on ebay right now. What s ahame.


----------



## andral5

So good to be reading you all again, after a couple of weeks of chaotic schedule! It's so refreshing!

I have no idea if this question could be posted here but Idk where else. I know it might be a silly question but I really don't know if this website is selling fakes or not:

http://www.michaelkors-authority.com/#index_goods

It just seems too good to be true. It's not (true), is it?


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, it just gets me because most of the MK bashing threads are started in their forum, and I have had no problems with my MK bags ever! So my conclusion is , quit criticizing other brands, when your favorite brand has issues of it's own! I did notice in one of the discussions that LV products were made better in the past. I have noticed the same thing with MK. Seems everything was better made in their earlier years for ALL of the designers. Too much mass production in China these days, and it is effecting quality. I feel sorry for the younger generations that will never know some of the quality us older gals have experienced, unless they buy some vintage bags, of course. Is a shame when you have to buy a used bag to get the quality we expect! That's a VERY nice bag you bought by the way! I think it's cool you don't need a designer name brand all the time! Me either! I have many hand made bags. Here is one of them. This was made by one of my biker friends I keep telling you about that taught me how to clean, treat and shape leather. He is so talented and did all those flowers himself!



Absolutely lovely!! I need to ask my DD to start looking into that kinda artwork... About doing it on leather... well, that's a different story.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I LOVE that last one especially! Is that the deer skin??  The braided strap is beautiful. Is one of my favorite designs by Michael Kors in his Woodside collection where he uses the braided leather straps. GORGEOUS! They are so pretty on your shoulder and almost look like an added braid in your hair! lol!
> 
> The Woodside collection is totally a design that is ORIGINAL from MK. I get so sick of how he is overly accused of copying, when everyone else does the same thing. "They" found a bag MK made using a checker board pattern,and started a whole thread for it, ripping MK to pieces AGAIN, as if LV is the only one on earth,allowed to use a checker board pattern??  It's a wonder they don't sue the folks who make Checker games! lol!
> 
> Here I am showing a bag from Fendi, and there anr MANY designers that use not only the checker board patter, but the Hounds tooth pattern as well! Get over it, I say! lol!



Thanks, yes the last one is the deerskin. 

For fun if you want to see their site

http://www.hidesinhand.com

All locally sourced hides, they makes moccasins and other accessories. 

As for the whole checkerboard debate. Makes little sense, it's not a patented design, as you said the checkerboard belongs to who? is that Milton Bradly?  someone like that lol

I can understand the dislike for genuine fake bags being passed off as real but to be frustrated by companies doing inspired and similar is getting a bit far, as it happens with everything! look at cars, heck look at houses! 

To be constantly going at other brands if any similarities come forth makes me wonder why the lack of confidence within their own brand? if a company had genuine concern they would be suing for violation of patents/designs. 

If everyone took this attitude their would be little variety in the world, and we'd all be wearing Levis lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a real shame. At one time Coach offered a lifetime warranty! That was back when they were Made in USA only. Since they started outsourcing to China, etc, they have never been the same. You could buy a vintage Glove tanned leather Coach, Made in USA, right now,  and most likely it will still be in great condition. They just DON'T make them like they used to! What a shame. I feel bad for the present generation that will never know the quality I got to enjoy. I became so spoiled with it and still demand it. I find Michael Kors leather to meet my demands. Their leather is awesome and I refuse to hear they are anything but fabulous, because that is exactly what they are!
> 
> The only other bags Coach made that were as good if not better, than Made in USA, is the bags they put out from Costa Rica. If you can ever find a Coach bag from Costa Rica, BUY IT!!  They are amazing! They are practically giving them away on ebay right now. What s ahame.



I have heard it used to mean something, funny they still tell you they have a 1yr but clearly they lack the ability to do anything other than chuck coupons.. i'm just a bit frustrated there as i have to find a way to fix her bag, apparently the repair program is being upgraded.. more like are they introducing one? lol.

Generally, i have not had issues with Coach, first time i have had to deal with them.. total letdown. Makes me hesitant(ha, ha) to invest in another bag, as they have no back up and 40% of my original outlay is cold comfort for the price range of the bags i own.

So far(knock on wood) my Mk's are holding up fine, they say too they have a 1yr warranty i asked before making the more pricey investment of my Marly but who knows how they are to deal with?

From here on i will likely stick with my home grown, as i know where i stand, know they are capable of warranty care (and even after) just sometimes it's fun to dabble in different styles, but the lack of backup at these prices leaves me feeling it's not an area i wish to participate in.


----------



## iheart_purses

andral5 said:


> so good to be reading you all again, after a couple of weeks of chaotic schedule! It's so refreshing!
> 
> I have no idea if this question could be posted here but idk where else. I know it might be a silly question but i really don't know if this website is selling fakes or not:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors-authority.com/#index_goods
> 
> it just seems too good to be true. It's not (true), is it?



fakes run!!!!!!

(update)
look at the construction of their Selma......ewwwwww. and the Tags, not at all like an MK tag (too orange)
and when did selma come with a hang tag? my monitor screen is cracking because I looked!!!
I reported to MK.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> fakes run!!!!!!
> 
> (update)
> look at the construction of their selma......ewwwwww. And the tags, not at all like an mk tag (too orange)
> and when did selma come with a hang tag?* my monitor screen is cracking because i looked!!!*
> i reported to mk.



lol!


----------



## andral5

iheart_purses said:


> fakes run!!!!!!
> 
> (update)
> look at the construction of their Selma......ewwwwww. and the Tags, not at all like an MK tag (too orange)
> and when did selma come with a hang tag? my monitor screen is cracking because I looked!!!
> I reported to MK.



LOL!!

Thanks for your help. Actually some of the interior brand tags seem pretty good. The price and description not matching some of the bags were big red flags for me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Thanks for your help. Actually some of the interior brand tags seem pretty good. The price and description not matching some of the bags were big red flags for me.


What a joke! There's no way a brand new Selma would be 70 dollars and marked down from 620.00?? LMAO! Since when did the Selma EVER sell for 620.00??  And yes, paperwork is the wrong color. If you go to the MK website , to their contact page, you can report this to Michael Kors who will turn them over to their attorney. I do this all the time. Since you discovered it, I hope you will take the time to report it to them. I am literally exhausted from reporting fakes. 
  I hope more of us will step up to the plate and help out. The more these fakes are sold, the more it hurts the designers who in turn have to raise their prices and who pays for this?? YOU!!   ALL of us! So we can all chose to sit back and do nothing, or start reporting these sites. MK really does appreciate the help. I have received many thank you letters from them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> fakes run!!!!!!
> 
> (update)
> look at the construction of their Selma......ewwwwww. and the Tags, not at all like an MK tag (too orange)
> and when did selma come with a hang tag? my monitor screen is cracking because I looked!!!
> I reported to MK.


Good going! I reported it too! I am getting tired of it! Seems I spend more time reporting fakes on ebay than shopping! Is ridiculous! The fakes are overwhelming!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks, yes the last one is the deerskin.
> 
> For fun if you want to see their site
> 
> http://www.hidesinhand.com
> 
> All locally sourced hides, they makes moccasins and other accessories.
> 
> As for the whole checkerboard debate. Makes little sense, it's not a patented design, as you said the checkerboard belongs to who? is that Milton Bradly?  someone like that lol
> 
> I can understand the dislike for genuine fake bags being passed off as real but to be frustrated by companies doing inspired and similar is getting a bit far, as it happens with everything! look at cars, heck look at houses!
> 
> To be constantly going at other brands if any similarities come forth makes me wonder why the lack of confidence within their own brand? if a company had genuine concern they would be suing for violation of patents/designs.
> 
> If everyone took this attitude their would be little variety in the world, and we'd all be wearing Levis lol


Wow! I really like some of those bags! I wish they had some satchels with zipper top closer and a some with outer pockets on them. I wonder if you can custom order something like that, from them?/ They look so soft! I really love deer skin anything. The loafers were are great too. I may just order some.They look so comfy!  Thanks!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> What a joke! There's no way a brand new Selma would be 70 dollars and marked down from 620.00?? LMAO! Since when did the Selma EVER sell for 620.00??  And yes, paperwork is the wrong color. If you go to the MK website , to their contact page, you can report this to Michael Kors who will turn them over to their attorney. I do this all the time. Since you discovered it, I hope you will take the time to report it to them. I am literally exhausted from reporting fakes.
> I hope more of us will step up to the plate and help out. The more these fakes are sold, the more it hurts the designers who in turn have to raise their prices and who pays for this?? YOU!!   ALL of us! So we can all chose to sit back and do nothing, or start reporting these sites. MK really does appreciate the help. I have received many thank you letters from them.



If anyone wants to order from such a shady website, they'd better do some research first. I found some complaints of a couple of people that paid for the bags but they were never shipped out to them. Then, their messages didn't get any response. I think and hope they don't have too many customers that burn themselves on their website.
I also think they use some real photos of MK bags, some of them look authentic. But the description doesn't usually match what's in the pic. And the prices, oh, the prices! If those aten't a BIIIG red flag, I don't know what is.

I'd report fakes all day long if I only knew how to do it. Even on ebay I couldn't find a way to do it from my mobile devices. If it were as easy as on craigslist...


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! I really like some of those bags! I wish they had some satchels with zipper top closer and a some with outer pockets on them. I wonder if you can custom order something like that, from them?/ They look so soft! I really love deer skin anything. The loafers were are great too. I may just order some.They look so comfy!  Thanks!



you could certainly contact and ask, being the MFG they can do much more than most today lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> If anyone wants to order from such a shady website, they'd better do some research first. I found some complaints of a couple of people that paid for the bags but they were never shipped out to them. Then, their messages didn't get any response. I think and hope they don't have too many customers that burn themselves on their website.
> I also think they use some real photos of MK bags, some of them look authentic. But the description doesn't usually match what's in the pic. And the prices, oh, the prices! If those aten't a BIIIG red flag, I don't know what is.
> 
> I'd report fakes all day long if I only knew how to do it. Even on ebay I couldn't find a way to do it from my mobile devices. If it were as easy as on craigslist...


Yes, everything is more difficult to do from a cell phone. On a computer you can easily see the report link at top right of an ebay description. For a website like this one, you would contact Michael Kors themselves by just going to their 'contact us' link and giving them the link to the fake website. I don't how you are even able to navigate this purse forum with a cell!! lol!  I can barely figure it out let alone copy paste links! lol!  I am pretty good on a computer with my mouse, but I am lost when I can't right click on my mouse! lol!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, everything is more difficult to do from a cell phone. On a computer you can easily see the report link at top right of an ebay description. For a website like this one, you would contact Michael Kors themselves by just going to their 'contact us' link and giving them the link to the fake website. I don't how you are even able to navigate this purse forum with a cell!! lol!  I can barely figure it out let alone copy paste links! lol!  I am pretty good on a computer with my mouse, but I am lost when I can't right click on my mouse! lol!



True that.


----------



## iheart_purses

I love Mk handbags, I love fashion
but the MK collection clothing.....
This sweater http://www.michaelkors.com/fox-fur-cuffed-cashmere-sweater/_/R-US_648FKF953?No=29&color=2010

I just feel like those cuffs are way too awkward. Not to mention the poor foxes.


----------



## andral5

iheart_purses said:


> I love Mk handbags, I love fashion
> but the MK collection clothing.....
> This sweater http://www.michaelkors.com/fox-fur-cuffed-cashmere-sweater/_/R-US_648FKF953?No=29&color=2010
> 
> I just feel like those cuffs are way too awkward. Not to mention the poor foxes.



Oh my!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I love Mk handbags, I love fashion
> but the MK collection clothing.....
> This sweater http://www.michaelkors.com/fox-fur-cuffed-cashmere-sweater/_/R-US_648FKF953?No=29&color=2010
> 
> I just feel like those cuffs are way too awkward. Not to mention the poor foxes.


LMAO!!! That literally made me spit my coffee out! Too funny! Can you imagine trying to DO anything with your hands, in that???  Geez! Not very practical at all!  Yes, is a waste of good fox fur. Fur should only be used to keep one warm, not just as a decoration. You would not be able to put your coat on over that sweater! Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Oh my!



The cuffs make the sweater look out of balance.  I can't imagine this being comfortable to wear.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am off the top excited to have FINALLY found an MK Sutton, only in the regular soft leather! Whoop! It is black with silver hardware and just gorgeous!!  Ubo told me it was called the 'Dressy' and was the original version before they produced it in the saffiano leather. Has been SO HARD to find! I had missed an auction for one about 6 months ago and have been searching ever since! Just won one today for only 45.00!! Whoop! Preowned of course, but in mint condition. I love finding rare bags for a steal! Whoop!! Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I am off the top excited to have FINALLY found an MK Sutton, only in the regular soft leather! Whoop! It is black with silver hardware and just gorgeous!!  Ubo told me it was called the 'Dressy' and was the original version before they produced it in the saffiano leather. Has been SO HARD to find! I had missed an auction for one about 6 months ago and have been searching ever since! Just won one today for only 45.00!! Whoop! Preowned of course, but in mint condition. I love finding rare bags for a steal! Whoop!! Will post pics when it arrives.



Congratulations! sounds just lovely and what a deal. Can't wait to see.


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> I am off the top excited to have FINALLY found an MK Sutton, only in the regular soft leather! Whoop! It is black with silver hardware and just gorgeous!!  Ubo told me it was called the 'Dressy' and was the original version before they produced it in the saffiano leather. Has been SO HARD to find! I had missed an auction for one about 6 months ago and have been searching ever since! Just won one today for only 45.00!! Whoop! Preowned of course, but in mint condition. I love finding rare bags for a steal! Whoop!! Will post pics when it arrives.



Wow! Sounds exciting indeed! Can't wait to see the pics too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> That's a BEAUTIFUL bag!!! Love those flowers!!I love all my handbags, from various designers, but nothing beats a nicely handmade bag!





HesitantShopper said:


> Congratulations! sounds just lovely and what a deal. Can't wait to see.





andral5 said:


> Wow! Sounds exciting indeed! Can't wait to see the pics too!




Thanks! Can't wait till it gets here! Hope my hubby doesn't tell me "it's not your style" again! lol! Seems like everytime I get something classy he raises that one big bushy eyebrow at me! lol!  He seems to only like me in hobo bags! lol! He must think I'm a hobo?? lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! Can't wait till it gets here! Hope my hubby doesn't tell me "it's not your style" again! lol! Seems like everytime I get something classy he raises that one big bushy eyebrow at me! lol!  He seems to only like me in hobo bags! lol! He must think I'm a hobo?? lol!


Glad you finally found one!!  Your hubby sounds a bit like mine!  I tend to go for variation in my purchases but everyday usage centres around similar styles so he doesn't understand when I choose something a bit different!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I am off the top excited to have FINALLY found an MK Sutton, only in the regular soft leather! Whoop! It is black with silver hardware and just gorgeous!!  Ubo told me it was called the 'Dressy' and was the original version before they produced it in the saffiano leather. Has been SO HARD to find! I had missed an auction for one about 6 months ago and have been searching ever since! Just won one today for only 45.00!! Whoop! Preowned of course, but in mint condition. I love finding rare bags for a steal! Whoop!! Will post pics when it arrives.



Wooow! CinthiaZ, I am over the moon for you! I love a good steal! Please post pics!
On a side note, I'm busy busy at home. Repairing, repainting, etc etc. I'm painting the kitchen cabinets and phew, it's been so much work... And I haven't even gotten to the painting yet. It will all be worth it in the end but till then, every spare minute will be put towards that project.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> I am off the top excited to have FINALLY found an MK Sutton, only in the regular soft leather! Whoop! It is black with silver hardware and just gorgeous!!  Ubo told me it was called the 'Dressy' and was the original version before they produced it in the saffiano leather. Has been SO HARD to find! I had missed an auction for one about 6 months ago and have been searching ever since! Just won one today for only 45.00!! Whoop! Preowned of course, but in mint condition. I love finding rare bags for a steal! Whoop!! Will post pics when it arrives.



I actually saw a lady carrying this bag a couple weeks ago, where I work, in Canada! It was so refreshing to see someone carrying an "older" style that you don't see everywhere. Hey its not even that old,  I have one pinned on my pinterest from the MK site, maybe 3 yrs ago, in luggage.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! Can't wait till it gets here! Hope my hubby doesn't tell me "it's not your style" again! lol! Seems like everytime I get something classy he raises that one big bushy eyebrow at me! lol!  He seems to only like me in hobo bags! lol! He must think I'm a hobo?? lol!



LOL, i think our guys get used to a look for us.. and then when we change it up their like wth?


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Glad you finally found one!!  Your hubby sounds a bit like mine!  I tend to go for variation in my purchases but everyday usage centres around similar styles so he doesn't understand when I choose something a bit different!


Thanks!  Makes sense! Let's just tell ourselves that they just prefer our everyday style. That's a good thing! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Wooow! CinthiaZ, I am over the moon for you! I love a good steal! Please post pics!
> On a side note, I'm busy busy at home. Repairing, repainting, etc etc. I'm painting the kitchen cabinets and phew, it's been so much work... And I haven't even gotten to the painting yet. It will all be worth it in the end but till then, every spare minute will be put towards that project.


Always great when you pop in! I know you keep very busy. Funny thing is my girlfriend is painting her kitchen as well and I am helping her. Uhg, what a nightmare! lol! Me and my big mouth! I am sure it will be well worth it when it is all finished. Take Care and thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I actually saw a lady carrying this bag a couple weeks ago, where I work, in Canada! It was so refreshing to see someone carrying an "older" style that you don't see everywhere. Hey its not even that old,  I have one pinned on my pinterest from the MK site, maybe 3 yrs ago, in luggage.


Thank you.  Really? Only 3 years old? I was under the impression they stopped making them quite awhile ago. I wonder what the date was on the date code tag?? Mine said 2009.  I actually prefer MKs older bags and insist they are better made quality than many of his newer models. I also like the styles better. I think it has something to do with being an old lady! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Wooow! CinthiaZ, I am over the moon for you! I love a good steal! Please post pics!
> On a side note, I'm busy busy at home. Repairing, repainting, etc etc. I'm painting the kitchen cabinets and phew, it's been so much work... And I haven't even gotten to the painting yet. It will all be worth it in the end but till then, every spare minute will be put towards that project.



I'm re staining mine so i can relate.. such a long drawn out process.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Always great when you pop in! I know you keep very busy. Funny thing is my girlfriend is painting her kitchen as well and I am helping her. Uhg, what a nightmare! lol! Me and my big mouth! I am sure it will be well worth it when it is all finished. Take Care and thanks!



Thank you, I try making an effort to drop in every now and then. At least you're two! It's only me working on this job and it's very tiresome. I'm working in sections because it's too big to tackle on my own. What color is your friend pairing her kitchen? 







HesitantShopper said:


> I'm re staining mine so i can relate.. such a long drawn out process.


Tell me about it. My cabinets are old and have so many dents. Everything take forever to recoat/repaint. I'm being very meticulous because I need then to hold up for 5 years... At least!! Lol! You changing the stain or keeping the same one?


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Tell me about it. My cabinets are old and have so many dents. Everything take forever to recoat/repaint. I'm being very meticulous because I need then to hold up for 5 years... At least!! Lol! You changing the stain or keeping the same one?



Darkening it, they are old too.. but in good shape but way to light... so i am using a dark walnut, sanding power and by hand then stain.. it takes _f o r e v e r  _to dry too! and i have oodles of house cats so the fluff has to be removed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Thank you, I try making an effort to drop in every now and then. At least you're two! It's only me working on this job and it's very tiresome. I'm working in sections because it's too big to tackle on my own. What color is your friend pairing her kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. My cabinets are old and have so many dents. Everything take forever to recoat/repaint. I'm being very meticulous because I need then to hold up for 5 years... At least!! Lol! You changing the stain or keeping the same one?


You're not going to believe this, but oddly enough, it looks great! lol! She is painting the base of her cabinets black with all of the cabinet doors in white with black knobs. She got some black and white print curtains. I am trying to get her to splash another color in there somewhere. What is good is that she could add any other color with the black and white, and it would work! lol! I know it sounds hideous, but it is quite nice, actually. And yes, much harder to do by yourself.What colors are you using?


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you.  Really? Only 3 years old? I was under the impression they stopped making them quite awhile ago. I wonder what the date was on the date code tag?? Mine said 2009.  I actually prefer MKs older bags and insist they are better made quality than many of his newer models. I also like the styles better. I think it has something to do with being an old lady! lol!



I just checked, 
I pinned it from michael kors website, only 2 years ago! 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/537828380469528535/
luggage w/ SHW....Is this the bag style?

nope never got that bag....or 90% of the other bags I happily pinned up to my pinterest boards


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I just checked,
> I pinned it from michael kors website, only 2 years ago!
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/537828380469528535/
> luggage w/ SHW....Is this the bag style?
> 
> nope never got that bag....or 90% of the other bags I happily pinned up to my pinterest boards


Wow! Not as old as I thought it was! Who knows, they may even still have them at various retaile stores and outlets.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Not as old as I thought it was! Who knows, they may even still have them at various retaile stores and outlets.



That's not to say the bag isn't older, they could have carried it in stores for say 5 years up until 2 years ago... They seemed to have a bag around a lot longer in their collections before,  like the pebbled Hamilton for example. I've never seen one at an outlet here in Canada or anywhere I've been,  we always seem to get the last of the oldest stuff lol
If you ever see a grommet pearl grey odette satchel in your huntings pls let me know, it's my white whale.... And saw her at an outlet once and chose a Selma over her! A run of the mill Selma I could have got anywhere  lol


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> Darkening it, they are old too.. but in good shape but way to light... so i am using a dark walnut, sanding power and by hand then stain.. it takes _f o r e v e r  _to dry too! and i have oodles of house cats so the fluff has to be removed.



Loool! Tell me about it! Dark is so in right now. I'm actually going the opposite (white grey) because the kitchen doesn't get much light. I went from 80-220 grit.... And I'm dying. Don't have pets, but the heat is on so dust could be an issue. Would love to see before and after pics?? Show off all your hard work &#128516;&#128522;


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> You're not going to believe this, but oddly enough, it looks great! lol! She is painting the base of her cabinets black with all of the cabinet doors in white with black knobs. She got some black and white print curtains. I am trying to get her to splash another color in there somewhere. What is good is that she could add any other color with the black and white, and it would work! lol! I know it sounds hideous, but it is quite nice, actually. And yes, much harder to do by yourself.What colors are you using?


I love how she's mixing white and black! She could add flowers, vases, etc and those would be such a great pop of color! 
I'm painting my cabinets white gray and adding polished chrome hardware. Originally going for satin nickel, but I'm getting tired of it. I need something that pops. I've spray painted hardware, so when I'm tired of it, I'll switch it up. 
I'm also painting the walls a darker gray just to add some contrast. Would love to see your final work... I'm sure it will look awesome once it's finished!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> That's not to say the bag isn't older, they could have carried it in stores for say 5 years up until 2 years ago... They seemed to have a bag around a lot longer in their collections before,  like the pebbled Hamilton for example. I've never seen one at an outlet here in Canada or anywhere I've been,  we always seem to get the last of the oldest stuff lol
> If you ever see a grommet pearl grey odette satchel in your huntings pls let me know, it's my white whale.... And saw her at an outlet once and chose a Selma over her! A run of the mill Selma I could have got anywhere  lol


Oh wow! Yes, those Odettes are sharp looking! I see them all the time on ebay. You should take a look. I usually see them in black though. I should break down and get one of them too! lol! I always liked that bag. Definitely a good one for the Sexy Rock n Roll thread!  Here is one in Pearl Grey for only $119.00 USD! Is a top rated seller and ships to Canada! Bag is authentic too! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sh=item25b003d410:g:7kgAAOxyVLNS7YrV#shpCntId


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Loool! Tell me about it! Dark is so in right now. I'm actually going the opposite (white grey) because the kitchen doesn't get much light. I went from 80-220 grit.... And I'm dying. Don't have pets, but the heat is on so dust could be an issue. Would love to see before and after pics?? Show off all your hard work &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56842;



That makes sense.. the lighter cupboards will brighten the room.. see mine is VERY bright..i even have a skylight so darker actually brings some depth to it lol My house is very open concept and more skylights and huge windows so i put a dark brown paint on the walls to define the walls.. totally works.

I can try some shots of the before.. i am slowly redoing it as it's grueling on the arms.. and we to have had the heat on so the stain smell is icky... the dust is insane but it has grown to cold to sand outside now.. brrrr...

I'd love to see your progress as well!~


----------



## andral5

Idk where to post this so I'll just shoot it here: I need advice regarding the purchase of a big bag that I still need. I am sooo undecided between MK Layton and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. I know you'll probably say MK, this being the forum here, and even I like Layton more, but Nikki has been one of my faves for a long time, and some of the deals are so great. So, please write your opinion so I could at least untangle my thoughts 

MK Layton:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...363971?hash=item235a6415c3:g:ix0AAOSwVL1WE-88

Vs.
RM Nikki:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...366726?hash=item3d06292c86:g:Jg4AAOSw1vlUwxe2

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## iheart_purses

andral5 said:


> Idk where to post this so I'll just shoot it here: I need advice regarding the purchase of a big bag that I still need. I am sooo undecided between MK Layton and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. I know you'll probably say MK, this being the forum here, and even I like Layton more, but Nikki has been one of my faves for a long time, and some of the deals are so great. So, please write your opinion so I could at least untangle my thoughts
> 
> MK Layton:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...363971?hash=item235a6415c3:g:ix0AAOSwVL1WE-88
> 
> Vs.
> RM Nikki:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...366726?hash=item3d06292c86:g:Jg4AAOSw1vlUwxe2
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.



I like the Nikki way better! 
I feel the MK one looks older and I don't like the pockets on the front 
I really love the RM slouchy large bags she has and I want to get one eventually


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh wow! Yes, those Odettes are sharp looking! I see them all the time on ebay. You should take a look. I usually see them in black though. I should break down and get one of them too! lol! I always liked that bag. Definitely a good one for the Sexy Rock n Roll thread!  Here is one in Pearl Grey for only $119.00 USD! Is a top rated seller and ships to Canada! Bag is authentic too! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sh=item25b003d410:g:7kgAAOxyVLNS7YrV#shpCntId



The one I want has grommets all over the front.... The only one that continually pops up on eBay is covered in ink marks  
So sad


----------



## andral5

iheart_purses said:


> I like the Nikki way better!
> I feel the MK one looks older and I don't like the pockets on the front
> I really love the RM slouchy large bags she has and I want to get one eventually



Oh, you're not making it easy for me to choose! I might just go with Nikki for now. Poshmark has some great deals on her too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

andral5 said:


> Idk where to post this so I'll just shoot it here: I need advice regarding the purchase of a big bag that I still need. I am sooo undecided between MK Layton and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. I know you'll probably say MK, this being the forum here, and even I like Layton more, but Nikki has been one of my faves for a long time, and some of the deals are so great. So, please write your opinion so I could at least untangle my thoughts
> 
> MK Layton:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...363971?hash=item235a6415c3:g:ix0AAOSwVL1WE-88
> 
> Vs.
> RM Nikki:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...366726?hash=item3d06292c86:g:Jg4AAOSw1vlUwxe2
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


I definitely like the Nikki more. Looks more stylish and the leather looks super soft.


----------



## andral5

BeachBagGal said:


> I definitely like the Nikki more. Looks more stylish and the leather looks super soft.



Thank you! The only thing would be that Nikki doesn't have enough pockets. But maybe I'm restart wearing a wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

andral5 said:


> Thank you! The only thing would be that Nikki doesn't have enough pockets. But maybe I'm restart wearing a wallet



Yeah fewer pockets is a minus, but I just love the Nikki so much more. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## andral5

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah fewer pockets is a minus, but I just love the Nikki so much more. Let us know what you decide.



I know, Nikki's one of my big faves. I might just get one of them. Still debating with myself


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> The one I want has grommets all over the front.... The only one that continually pops up on eBay is covered in ink marks
> So sad


Oh yes, the one with the grommets is even nicer! Hope you ever find one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Idk where to post this so I'll just shoot it here: I need advice regarding the purchase of a big bag that I still need. I am sooo undecided between MK Layton and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. I know you'll probably say MK, this being the forum here, and even I like Layton more, but Nikki has been one of my faves for a long time, and some of the deals are so great. So, please write your opinion so I could at least untangle my thoughts
> 
> MK Layton:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...363971?hash=item235a6415c3:g:ix0AAOSwVL1WE-88
> 
> Vs.
> RM Nikki:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...366726?hash=item3d06292c86:g:Jg4AAOSw1vlUwxe2
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


I prefer the MK for one reason only, and that is the great extra outer zipper compartments on the front, which the Nikki doesn't have. Those outer compartments really come in handy!  I go crazy when my bags don't have them. Although white can be a pain at times as it stains easily. Too bad i's not a darker color, but if you're not a slob like me, you should e OK. lol! 
Plus wow! What a steal! Why spend 300 when you could be happier for only 89.00 on a bag that originally retailed for over 400 with tax???  This is a no brainer for me! lol! Good luck!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> I prefer the MK for one reason only, and that is the great extra outer zipper compartments on the front, which the Nikki doesn't have. Those outer compartments really come in handy!  I go crazy when my bags don't have them. Although white can be a pain at times as it stains easily. Too bad i's not a darker color, but if you're not a slob like me, you should e OK. lol!
> Plus wow! What a steal! Why spend 300 when you could be happier for only 89.00 on a bag that originally retailed for over 400 with tax???  This is a no brainer for me! lol! Good luck!



Oh yeah, I'm going for deals only for now. I found a few Nikkis under $100 too, good looking and everything. That's what makes it so hard! 
Thanks for your input regarding the many pockets/compartments, I really love those too.


----------



## andral5

There's this type of Layton too, a bit different than the white one I posted earlier. What I like is the extra zippered compartment in the middle which I am not sure the other type has. Also, the seams on the bottom of the bag, I like them more than the way the leather is sewn on the bottom of the white one. Any thoughts about this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...214470?hash=item2a5ad01bc6:g:wSkAAOSwo0JWHst0


----------



## laurelenas

Hello! I'm new to ebay and have a question. I'm looking for a Selma mini and found one that I like so I started to read the feedback for the seller. Some of the feedback is related to items that were unsold, how does that make sense? Can positive feedback be faked? Thank you.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;


Welcome back, Norwegian Girl!  :welcome2:  Since you've been gone I've purchased another Berkley clutch.  This time in gunmetal...and a heather grey large Selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;



Welcome back!!! I understand taking a break. There is so much temptation on the forum. I've found that if I make myself wait about a month, the desire to buy fades. I also try to sell one to make room for a new bag. Less guilt for me that way.  I'm also craving a bag in merlot. My eyes are on the Riley and Izzy.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;



Welcome back!


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;


Welcome back, I know how difficult it is see all the different bags and not want to buy!  My collection increased rapidly since the Summer with sales, birthday and US trips but I've reached my plateau and I was surprised at how little stood out to me on my recent shopping trip.  I am content now.  Which is good because it means I can enjoy being on here without temptation!  Merlot is a great colour and will last many seasons!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Welcome back, Norwegian Girl!  :welcome2:  Since you've been gone I've purchased another Berkley clutch.  This time in gunmetal...and a heather grey large Selma.



Hi! Both sound stunning! I love my large Pearl Grey selma too &#128522;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;


Hi Norgy! Great to see you back! Have thought about you often. Totally understand how this place leads to temptation! lol! That's a fact! Merlot is all the rage this fall season. Soon as I list one in Merlot on ebay, poof! It is sold!  Is unbelieveable! Has always been my favorite color. Is such a beautiful rich color. Hope you find something nice. Did you see that new pebbled leather Traveler in Merlot? Stunning! Wish it came with silver hardware too. I may go for it anyway. Waiting for a sale.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;



Welcome back! i love Merlot myself, keep debating on a poofy done in it but no clue how to attach one to my style of MK.. even the SA was like yeah, i don't think they work with this bag lol.


----------



## iheart_purses

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;



I want a Merlot Bag as well!!! Omg it is so pretty, but I cannot justify it as I can't wear it all year...and already bought two MK bags this month  :shame:
first person who tells me merlot would look good in summer is getting severely punished
Why are MK bags so addictive?


----------



## iheart_purses

HesitantShopper said:


> Welcome back! i love Merlot myself, keep debating on a poofy done in it but no clue how to attach one to my style of MK.. even the SA was like yeah, i don't think they work with this bag lol.



HesitantShopper, Dynamite (CANADIAN) has little poof key chains similar to MK, 
they don't have merlot though
http://www.dynamiteclothing.com/ca/faux-fur-keychain/p/100014740
$5. I got one in a "dusty rose" colour but they appear to be sold out in that colour at the moment, 
it's an option, as opposed to spending $50 to try out the poof look!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;



Welcome back, Norwegian Girl!!  Glad to see you again!  Like Ubo, I've been busy...I've gotten 2 Mirandas (Black & Snakeskin) & a Navy Selma!  I'm trying to not buy anything for a while but I see some colors I would love to have!!!  Temptation, temptation!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> HesitantShopper, Dynamite (CANADIAN) has little poof key chains similar to MK,
> they don't have merlot though
> http://www.dynamiteclothing.com/ca/faux-fur-keychain/p/100014740
> $5. I got one in a "dusty rose" colour but they appear to be sold out in that colour at the moment,
> it's an option, as opposed to spending $50 to try out the poof look!



wow. Those look really good, so does the 5$ price lol. I know their is a Garage in the mall closest to me, not sure about a Dynamite.. checking the store directory now.

Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I want a Merlot Bag as well!!! Omg it is so pretty, but I cannot justify it as I can't wear it all year...and already bought two MK bags this month  :shame:
> first person who tells me merlot would look good in summer is getting severely punished
> Why are MK bags so addictive?


Here is a second person that agrees Merlot can most certainly be worn any season. While I do like my pastels and turquoise in the summer months, I have several favorite summer tops in burgundy. Burgundy wine, really can easily be worn all year long. Heck, we drink wine all seasons, why not wear it?? lol! .


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wow! I listed a Merlot Astor this morning and it sold four hours later! Unbelievable! Really hot color right now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

I completely think Merlot can be used all season.. :giggles:


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is a second person that agrees Merlot can most certainly be worn any season. While I do like my pastels and turquoise in the summer months, I have several favorite summer tops in burgundy. Burgundy wine, really can easily be worn all year long. Heck, we drink wine all seasons, why not wear it?? lol! .



haha drink wine all seasons...love it!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> haha drink wine all seasons...love it!!!


lol! It's true! I wear burgundy any time I'm in the mood and always feels good, just like fine wine! lol!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! It's true! I wear burgundy any time I'm in the mood and always feels good, just like fine wine! lol!



Oh yeah! I love burgundy too! Since I was very young. We even had our two cars in dark cherry/burgundy until recently. 

I love the merlot/burgundy bags posted in the subject about them. I got a preloved MJ in burgundy and I intend to get a burgundy MK too. Soon. Maybe taking advantage of the end-of-the-year sales.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Oh yeah! I love burgundy too! Since I was very young. We even had our two cars in dark cherry/burgundy until recently.
> 
> I love the merlot/burgundy bags posted in the subject about them. I got a preloved MJ in burgundy and I intend to get a burgundy MK too. Soon. Maybe taking advantage of the end-of-the-year sales.


I have to put my bag purchases on a bit of a slow down for a month or so, but refuse to pass up any really good deals I see. lol!  In the process of buying the house next door! So exciting!


----------



## DiamondsForever

CinthiaZ said:


> I have to put my bag purchases on a bit of a slow down for a month or so, but refuse to pass up any really good deals I see. lol!  In the process of buying the house next door! So exciting!



Moving is very exciting! Congratulations Cinthia. Are you selling your current place or extending?


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> I have to put my bag purchases on a bit of a slow down for a month or so, but refuse to pass up any really good deals I see. lol!  In the process of buying the house next door! So exciting!



Extending, I guess?


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I have to put my bag purchases on a bit of a slow down for a month or so, but refuse to pass up any really good deals I see. lol!  In the process of buying the house next door! So exciting!



Congratulations! i read this on the other thread, at least it's only next door not far to drag stuff.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Extending, I guess?





HesitantShopper said:


> Congratulations! i read this on the other thread, at least it's only next door not far to drag stuff.




Thanks. It's more of an investment, than anything. I am trying to talk my hubby into just fixing it up and selling it in the spring, but he wants to mive in and give our place up as the new one is bigger. Uhg, just more to take care of if you ask me. We are at the age of sizing down, not expanding. Hopefully I can talk him out of moving into it. We'll see. He's a pretty stubborn Italian! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

DiamondsForever said:


> Moving is very exciting! Congratulations Cinthia. Are you selling your current place or extending?


Not sure yet. I want to stay here and he wants us to move in there. We'll see. It is just too good of  deal to pass up. Is mostly an investment, as far as I am concerned. .


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is a second person that agrees Merlot can most certainly be worn any season. While I do like my pastels and turquoise in the summer months, I have several favorite summer tops in burgundy. Burgundy wine, really can easily be worn all year long. Heck, we drink wine all seasons, why not wear it?? lol! .




Totally agree, I have a claret bedford crossbody, not as deep as the merlot but i have used it all year it seems
to literally go with any colour.  I also drink red wine all year as well lol.  

I love the richness of Merlot, even though I have claret I would love a bigger bag in merlot.  My ideal would be a medium sutton in pebbled leather Merlot with shw.  Maybe I should start petitioning Michael to make it for me!  Just a one off for me you understand lol.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> Not sure yet. I want to stay here and he wants us to move in there. We'll see. It is just too good of  deal to pass up. Is mostly an investment, as far as I am concerned. .



You should stay with whichever house is going to sell for less and sell the one that will fetch more $$$ (I am assuming the bigger one that you will fix up is the one worth more?)  That way you will have more for future bags!! It's a no brainer, and moving is NOT FUN. I hope I never have to move again. 
When I moved, I moved my bags last with me, on the front seat in my car, No I didn't seat belt them in, but I might as well have...


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back! I have had a TPF break because my MK collection was increasing a bit fast. So I avoided temptation, but now I'm back. Craving a bag in Merlot. Good to "see" you guys again&#128518;



Welcome back Norwegian Girl!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I have to put my bag purchases on a bit of a slow down for a month or so, but refuse to pass up any really good deals I see. lol!  In the process of buying the house next door! So exciting!



Moving is exciting but lots of hard work. Lots of new decorations  though &#128512;&#128522;&#128516;.


----------



## melbo

So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!



Gorgeous! Happy pre-bday!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!



how lovely! Happy early birthday.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!



Happy birthday! Such a lovely watch!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Totally agree, I have a claret bedford crossbody, not as deep as the merlot but i have used it all year it seems
> to literally go with any colour.  I also drink red wine all year as well lol.
> 
> I love the richness of Merlot, even though I have claret I would love a bigger bag in merlot.  My ideal would be a medium sutton in pebbled leather Merlot with shw.  Maybe I should start petitioning Michael to make it for me!  Just a one off for me you understand lol.


OMG!!!   =[Could you picture that??  Wish you never said it!!  A Merlot Sutton in soft leather, with silver hardware?? That would be to DIE for!!  I had enough trouble trying to find one in black with silver hardware! If I ever saw one, I would definitely buy it! lol!!  Would be too good to be true. You should be an adviser for Michael Kors! lol! Heck, we all should be! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!


Looks so pretty on you! What a nice family! They sure know what you like, don't they! lol! You have them very well trained! lol! Just kidding. Don't we wish! lol! HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL MONTH LONG!!!   You are a Scorpio just like me! Now we know where the 'feisty' comes from! lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!


This looks stunning!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## andral5

Cinthia, you were talking about a leather cleaner or conditioner from the chemical guys. I found a all-in-one products of theirs. Which one do you recommend, from your experience? Thanks in advance.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!



Beautiful.   So sweet of your family.   Happy Birthday!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies I'm currently zened out in Curacao with DH in boutique hotel bliss.

Thought I'd share our beautiful view as this beats London in November


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies I'm currently zened out in Curacao with DH in boutique hotel bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share our beautiful view as this beats London in November




Gooooorgeous!! Looks so nice and relaxing. What handbag did you take with you?


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies I'm currently zened out in Curacao with DH in boutique hotel bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share our beautiful view as this beats London in November




Oh my. Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies I'm currently zened out in Curacao with DH in boutique hotel bliss.
> 
> Thought I'd share our beautiful view as this beats London in November



OMG!  How beautiful!!!  I'm so envious!! :greengrin: Have a couple of adult beverages for me while you're there!!!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!



What a gorgeous watch, Melbo!!!  It looks fabulous on you!  You have an AWESOME family!!  Happy early Birthday to you!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Gooooorgeous!! Looks so nice and relaxing. What handbag did you take with you?



Ive brought a non MK bag actually! Soft black leather, SHW and loads of pockets. Xbody. The amount of stuff I fit in this baby is crazy. Full size wallet, passport, kindle, travel tissues, hand wipes, hairbands, headphones, keys, phone etc. And its not big! It's the soft leather for you.



Sarah03 said:


> Oh my. Beautiful. Enjoy!



 will do! Lovely and relaxing so far. Hotel is a boutique diving hotel. Feels a million miles away from life in London.




cdtracing said:


> OMG!  How beautiful!!!  I'm so envious!! :greengrin: Have a couple of adult beverages for me while you're there!!!



Lol, CD you are so on my wave length! DH and I aren't blessed with little ones yet so have to admit to a lunchtime cocktail or two... 

Transferring to Aruba on Wednesday where they have a dedicated MK store!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies I'm currently zened out in Curacao with DH in boutique hotel bliss.
> 
> Thought I'd share our beautiful view as this beats London in November



Okay that is just sick. seriously doesn't look real. I have been nothing but cold and drizzly all day.. kinda like London i suppose.

Enjoy yourself.. to bad you cannot bottle it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies I'm currently zened out in Curacao with DH in boutique hotel bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share our beautiful view as this beats London in November




Beautiful no leaves from trees in pool, no mist, drizzle or winds, enjoy it as the weather here is getting cooler.

Not jealous at all! Enjoy that dedicated MK store on ur next stop.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol, CD you are so on my wave length! DH and I aren't blessed with little ones yet so have to admit to a lunchtime cocktail or two...
> 
> Transferring to Aruba on Wednesday where they have a dedicated MK store!



Well...enjoy yourself and the sunshine for me.  It's dreary & raining here.  The kind of weather that makes you just want to stay in & sleep.  So enjoy the Caribbean for me.  It's been too many years since I've been there.  With the kids all grown & on their own, it's time for DH & I to go diving again!


----------



## iheart_purses

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!



LOVE that watch! Happy Birthday! 
I have the Parker one in that color combo, looks good with so many things!


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> So, my bday is next week, but my family sent me an early bday present. Im truly blessed to have such a loving family!



Really beautiful watch!!!! Have bday....


----------



## CinthiaZ

Is kind of sad, because I go into some of the other forums and often feel like If I show any of my MK bags, they'll start throwing rocks at me! lol! Is such a shame the way MK gets bashed on this forum, the way it does. Most of these people have never even seen his less common bags, to ever know the beauty and quality that many of us enjoy. Oh well, more for us then! lol!


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Okay that is just sick. seriously doesn't look real. I have been nothing but cold and drizzly all day.. kinda like London i suppose.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.. to bad you cannot bottle it.





trefusisgirl said:


> Beautiful no leaves from trees in pool, no mist, drizzle or winds, enjoy it as the weather here is getting cooler.
> 
> Not jealous at all! Enjoy that dedicated MK store on ur next stop.





cdtracing said:


> Well...enjoy yourself and the sunshine for me.  It's dreary & raining here.  The kind of weather that makes you just want to stay in & sleep.  So enjoy the Caribbean for me.  It's been too many years since I've been there.  With the kids all grown & on their own, it's time for DH & I to go diving again!



Thanks girls! Sick is good right?

You should go diving again CD!

Trefusisgirl, we saw the fog on the news. How are things where you are? Glad we got out last week before the travel chaos!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! Sick is good right?
> 
> You should go diving again CD!
> 
> Trefusisgirl, we saw the fog on the news. How are things where you are? Glad we got out last week before the travel chaos!



Uh-huh i meant sick in a good way lol... it's super beautiful. Again enjoy yourself!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Is kind of sad, because I go into some of the other forums and often feel like If I show any of my MK bags, they'll start throwing rocks at me! lol! Is such a shame the way MK gets bashed on this forum, the way it does. Most of these people have never even seen his less common bags, to ever know the beauty and quality that many of us enjoy. Oh well, more for us then! lol!



-sigh- do i dare ask? i don't get the hate, i mean as i have always said nothing wrong with not liking a brand, a style but hatred? It's a bloody bag for crying out loud. 

I am fortunate where i live.. you see MK, Coach, guess, roots... the odd lux brand & no names but i can pretty much guarantee i will see the other 4 in a trip anywhere in my town.

There are so many styles of MK out there.. but as you said they focus only on the ones that seem to T them off... kinda like the old saying to close to the forest to see the trees.  

I am glad that i can speak here of them and we can all share in the joys of them BUT i also think it's bad that collectively speaking we feel bullied overall and not comfortable sharing ours bags like everyone else.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> -sigh- do i dare ask? i don't get the hate, i mean as i have always said nothing wrong with not liking a brand, a style but hatred? It's a bloody bag for crying out loud.
> 
> I am fortunate where i live.. you see MK, Coach, guess, roots... the odd lux brand & no names but i can pretty much guarantee i will see the other 4 in a trip anywhere in my town.
> 
> There are so many styles of MK out there.. but as you said they focus only on the ones that seem to T them off... kinda like the old saying to close to the forest to see the trees.
> 
> I am glad that i can speak here of them and we can all share in the joys of them BUT i also think it's bad that collectively speaking we feel bullied overall and not comfortable sharing ours bags like everyone else.


Yeah, isnt that awful?? We shouldn't have to feel this way. I just shared some of my favorite MK bags  outside our forum here and am hoping they go easy! lol! Is a shame I had to feel like some kind of freak or something! lol!  I don't see what's not to like, personally. His bags and clothing, especially his shoes, are all gorgeous! But everytime I wander away from our forum, I gt a little paranoid! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Yeah, isnt that awful?? We shouldn't have to feel this way. I just shared some of my favorite MK bags  outside our forum here and am hoping they go easy! lol! Is a shame I had to feel like some kind of freak or something! lol!  I don't see what's not to like, personally. His bags and clothing, especially his shoes, are all gorgeous! But everytime I wander away from our forum, I gt a little paranoid! lol!



I wish i could say, nah your overly worrying but the sad part is your not, i have seen way to much snark.. 

As a matter of fact i saw a post in the Hamilton thread, it was removed thank you mods!! by my reporting it, i felt enough is enough... the rudeness needs to stop!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> I wish i could say, nah your overly worrying but the sad part is your not, i have seen way to much snark..
> 
> As a matter of fact i saw a post in the Hamilton thread, it was removed thank you mods!! by my reporting it, i felt enough is enough... the rudeness needs to stop!


Agreed. I hope the removed past was by who I think it was! lol! The same one as always, I presume??  Yes, enough is enough, especially in our own backyard!! Good for you!


----------



## iheart_purses

It IS rude, and unfair. A while back I tried out some of the other forums in here, and no thank you! The MK forum is the friendliest one on here 
So if you meet another MK loving girl you know she is going to be awesome!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> It IS rude, and unfair. A while back I tried out some of the other forums in here, and no thank you! The MK forum is the friendliest one on here
> So if you meet another MK loving girl you know she is going to be awesome!


Yep, I like it right here, too. The ladies are all so nice here and we all love our MK bags.  What gets me is that there are certain designers that I really don't care for at all. I wouldn't dream of going to their forum and telling them how ugly I think it is and the fortune they are paying for that bag, you couldn't GIVE it to me! lol!  I mean some of it is just downright ugly! And the money they pay? I'll stick to my MK, thank you very much! lol!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, I like it right here, too. The ladies are all so nice here and we all love our MK bags.  What gets me is that there are certain designers that I really don't care for at all. I wouldn't dream of going to their forum and telling them how ugly I think it is and the fortune they are paying for that bag, you couldn't GIVE it to me! lol!  I mean some of it is just downright ugly! And the money they pay? I'll stick to my MK, thank you very much! lol!



Sorry to bug you again with this, but I really don't know what to choose 

Cinthia, you were talking about a leather cleaner or conditioner from the chemical guys. I found a all-in-one products of theirs. Which one do you recommend, from your experience? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Agreed. I hope the removed past was by who I think it was! lol! The same one as always, I presume??  Yes, enough is enough, especially in our own backyard!! Good for you!



Actually it was not. A fairly low poster and one i had not seen before... but glad it was gone had no value to thread whatsoever.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, I like it right here, too. The ladies are all so nice here and we all love our MK bags.  What gets me is that there are certain designers that I really don't care for at all. I wouldn't dream of going to their forum and telling them how ugly I think it is and the fortune they are paying for that bag, you couldn't GIVE it to me! lol!  I mean some of it is just downright ugly! And the money they pay? I'll stick to my MK, thank you very much! lol!



I have never understood that, actually i cannot help but feel it's a form of bullying, to come onto a section to do nothing but trash, insult and generally take the tone to unkind? really is it anything else?

One has a choice to avoid the threads and most definitely the section on brands they don't like.. and besides unlike irl you can edit, rewrite and actually see what your saying before you do, yes tone can get lost which can & does cause issues but these posts are very clear on what they intend.. no mistaking it.


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Actually it was not. A fairly low poster and one i had not seen before... but glad it was gone had no value to thread whatsoever.



I saw the post in question before it was removed. It was a low poster and I've already forgotten the user name. But, I clicked to check some of their other posts and was surprised to see racial slurs. They were removed from the thread but was still searchable under the persons username. I was surprised that they were not banned previously....


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw the post in question before it was removed. It was a low poster and I've already forgotten the user name. But, I clicked to check some of their other posts and was surprised to see racial slurs. They were removed from the thread but was still searchable under the persons username. I was surprised that they were not banned previously....



Interesting, well then definitely glad it was removed.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! Sick is good right?
> 
> 
> 
> You should go diving again CD!
> 
> 
> 
> Trefusisgirl, we saw the fog on the news. How are things where you are? Glad we got out last week before the travel chaos!




Causing chaos u were lucky to get out when u did.  Saw the most amazing photo of london from above u could see the top of the shard etc poking out but not much else.

We seem to have escaped reasonably lightly where I am but weather still not great and nothing like what u r having obviously no blue, blue, aqua, blue lol. More grey, rain, more rain, more grey.

Continue having an amazing time u lucky duck.x


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> It IS rude, and unfair. A while back I tried out some of the other forums in here, and no thank you! The MK forum is the friendliest one on here
> So if you meet another MK loving girl you know she is going to be awesome!


Good point! lol!  I am branching into trying some of his clothing and shoes.  I just bought an MK goose down with owl feather puffed coat and wow! These haters have no clue what they are missing out on. MK has it goin ON!!  In many areas, not just bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Causing
> Continue having an amazing time u lucky duck.x







So pleased and happy to announce that we, jojon21, cdtracing and myself,  have added 'TREFUSUGIRL' to our TEAM of authenticators for Michael Kors! Trefususgirl has shown us her vast knowledge and ability to identify the difference between genuine or counterfeit MK. She has worked hard and diligently helping us to remove fakes off of ebay and has even helped to remove fakes websites! We are happy to have trefusugirl on board. WELCOME TRFUSISGIRL and CONGRATULATIONS!!   WHOOP!!


----------



## laurelenas

Hello. Can someone post a picture comparing cornflower with pale blue or heritage blue? TIA!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> So pleased and happy to announce that we, jojon21, cdtracing and myself,  have added 'TREFUSUGIRL' to our TEAM of authenticators for Michael Kors! Trefususgirl has shown us her vast knowledge and ability to identify the difference between genuine or counterfeit MK. She has worked hard and diligently helping us to remove fakes off of ebay and has even helped to remove fakes websites! We are happy to have trefusugirl on board. WELCOME TRFUSISGIRL and CONGRATULATIONS!!   WHOOP!!



Congratulations TREFUSUGIRL~


----------



## CinthiaZ

laurelenas said:


> Hello. Can someone post a picture comparing cornflower with pale blue or heritage blue? TIA!


We have a 'colr comparison' thread. Please post your question there, and even look through the pages of color comparison pic and you may find it, but you'll get more answers there. Good luck,


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> So pleased and happy to announce that we, jojon21, cdtracing and myself,  have added 'TREFUSUGIRL' to our TEAM of authenticators for Michael Kors! Trefususgirl has shown us her vast knowledge and ability to identify the difference between genuine or counterfeit MK. She has worked hard and diligently helping us to remove fakes off of ebay and has even helped to remove fakes websites! We are happy to have trefusugirl on board. WELCOME TRFUSISGIRL and CONGRATULATIONS!!   WHOOP!!




Yay! That's awesome!! [emoji3][emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Congratulations TREFUSUGIRL~



Thank you, so chuffed as you can imagine.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Yay! That's awesome!! [emoji3][emoji108]&#127995;



I am so happy to be able to help out, it's a proud moment for me (my best mate was like WHAT, she just doesn't get my Kors addiction lol.)


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Yay! That's awesome!! [emoji3][emoji108]&#127995;





CinthiaZ said:


> So pleased and happy to announce that we, jojon21, cdtracing and myself,  have added 'TREFUSUGIRL' to our TEAM of authenticators for Michael Kors! Trefususgirl has shown us her vast knowledge and ability to identify the difference between genuine or counterfeit MK. She has worked hard and diligently helping us to remove fakes off of ebay and has even helped to remove fakes websites! We are happy to have trefusugirl on board. WELCOME TRFUSISGIRL and CONGRATULATIONS!!   WHOOP!!



Thank you for your kind words CynthiaZ and I am proud to join the team and give my support.  You all work really hard and help so many people and I am glad to be given the opportunity to do this as well.  Sadly, there are so many fakes out there at the moment.  Wish it wasn't the case, but it is and if in some small way if I can help contribute to people not parting with their hard earned cash for something that isn't genuine, then I am chuffed to do so.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Good point! lol!  I am branching into trying some of his clothing and shoes.  I just bought an MK goose down with owl feather puffed coat and wow! These haters have no clue what they are missing out on. MK has it goin ON!!  In many areas, not just bags.



Quite, they have no clue.

I have been trying on his jackets recently, the goose down and feather ones, as so so warm.  I tried one on in TK Maxx over just a thin jumper and had to take it off pretty quickly, as it was turning me red from how warm it was making me.  I looked like a beetroot in a puffa, not a flattering look at all.  It was really thin, but packed the heat in. 

I would like one in navy, but have only seen khaki and black at present so am holding out for TK Maxx getting navy at some point as it is an expensive purchase, so I want to get the colour I know I will wear all the time.


----------



## laurelenas

CinthiaZ said:


> We have a 'colr comparison' thread. Please post your question there, and even look through the pages of color comparison pic and you may find it, but you'll get more answers there. Good luck,




Thank you. I posted the question in the color thread but couldn't delete this one from here. I searched but couldn't find much on the cornflower color.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> I am so happy to be able to help out, it's a proud moment for me (my best mate was like WHAT, she just doesn't get my Kors addiction lol.)


Congratulations!!  I understand what it's like to have friends not understand, just enjoy helping others make good MK purchase!


----------



## CinthiaZ

laurelenas said:


> Thank you. I posted the question in the color thread but couldn't delete this one from here. I searched but couldn't find much on the cornflower color.


Sorry you can't find anything. What I do is go on eBay and search each color. You will see many there. Good Luck!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> So pleased and happy to announce that we, jojon21, cdtracing and myself,  have added 'TREFUSUGIRL' to our TEAM of authenticators for Michael Kors! Trefususgirl has shown us her vast knowledge and ability to identify the difference between genuine or counterfeit MK. She has worked hard and diligently helping us to remove fakes off of ebay and has even helped to remove fakes websites! We are happy to have trefusugirl on board. WELCOME TRFUSISGIRL and CONGRATULATIONS!!   WHOOP!!



Congratulations!  Great having you guys helping others be sure the items they are getting are authentic and in taking down the crooks.


----------



## DiamondsForever

So I made it off the sunlounger and downtown to MK Aruba today.$329 for a medium Selma satchel! I think I could do better in Miami next week, what do you girls think?


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> So I made it off the sunlounger and downtown to MK Aruba today.$329 for a medium Selma satchel! I think I could do better in Miami next week, what do you girls think?




I bet that was tough getting off the sunlounger lol .You can find one cheaper in Miami. Hold out.


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> So I made it off the sunlounger and downtown to MK Aruba today.$329 for a medium Selma satchel! I think I could do better in Miami next week, what do you girls think?



Yes, definitely hold out and get back on the sunlounger!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> I bet that was tough getting off the sunlounger lol .You can find one cheaper in Miami. Hold out.





myluvofbags said:


> Yes, definitely hold out and get back on the sunlounger!



 I thought you girls would think the same as me!

DH and I did a salsa class at our hotel this afternoon in the heat, overlooking the beach. Just so much fun. We met dancing salsa 10 years ago, so the teacher looked a bit worried when I mentioned this, no one expects the English can dance! We had so much fun as he gave us a hard combination while he taught the beginners. Fun times a million miles away from London in November.


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> So I made it off the sunlounger and downtown to MK Aruba today.$329 for a medium Selma satchel! I think I could do better in Miami next week, what do you girls think?



That is what a med selma costs in Canada now!:cry: I'm glad I got all mine when they were still 298, or on sale.....I've decided I'm done buying MK I have ENOUGH!!!!

Does anyone know how long it generally takes MK to process a return? I sent back my cinder Hamilton I was so confused about last week


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> That is what a med selma costs in Canada now!:cry: I'm glad I got all mine when they were still 298, or on sale.....I've decided I'm done buying MK I have ENOUGH!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it generally takes MK to process a return? I sent back my cinder Hamilton I was so confused about last week



Its so expensive! Especially given you're just over the boarder. Glad to hear you got yours at a good price.

A medium Selma satchel would cost me equivalent of $430 at home! Hence I told DH I might buy two on Tuesday...  he agreed good idea!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Its so expensive! Especially given you're just over the boarder. Glad to hear you got yours at a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> A medium Selma satchel would cost me equivalent of $430 at home! Hence I told DH I might buy two on Tuesday...  he agreed good idea!




Big up to the salsa dancing bag buyer encourager husband, he sounds just like mine.  

Ur hols sound like they are brilliant and believe me the weather here is getting worse!  Stay there as long as u can.x


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations!  Great having you guys helping others be sure the items they are getting are authentic and in taking down the crooks.




Thank u am studying hard to become half as talented as our other 3 authenticators.  It is an honour to help get fakes off the market as they make me so angry, why are people so dishonest, urs disgusted, uk, lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Big up to the salsa dancing bag buyer encourager husband, he sounds just like mine.
> 
> Ur hols sound like they are brilliant and believe me the weather here is getting worse!  Stay there as long as u can.x



 lol DH looked really chuffed when I just read him your comment! 
Well done on becoming an authenticator sweetie! Such a great role.

Having a wonderful time. One last full day in the sun tomorrow. Out on a catermeran tomorrow pm. Great way to end the hol. Travelling day Monday, shopping in Miami on Tuesday.

I always look forward to coming home after a trip, just hate going back to work! Lots of plans with friends and family to look forward to when we get home. x


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> lol DH looked really chuffed when I just read him your comment!
> 
> Well done on becoming an authenticator sweetie! Such a great role.
> 
> 
> 
> Having a wonderful time. One last full day in the sun tomorrow. Out on a catermeran tomorrow pm. Great way to end the hol. Travelling day Monday, shopping in Miami on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> I always look forward to coming home after a trip, just hate going back to work! Lots of plans with friends and family to look forward to when we get home. x




Aww well he deserved that comment for being such a sweetheart to you in encouraging u.

Glad it is fab. I bet the catermeran was amazing in those blue seas.  Oh I hope u have extra room in ur luggage, shopping in Miami = lots of space for new Kors.

Thanks for the congrats, very proud to be one of those helping people steer away from bad bags.  There are some real corkers on our ebay at the moment.

Weather is terrible today, so soak up the last of those rays and look forward to ur plans for when u get back to our shores.

Safe trip back.x


----------



## HesitantShopper

Anyone wanna join into the wonderful thread what bag you wish would go away? i know.. i know.. i should have stayed out and i was very good until MK got compared and equaled to fake.. then my keyboard came out.

I get the spirit of the thread, but this is getting old... don't like it, don't buy it but the aura around this forum as a whole regarding this brand is starting to resemble bullying to me, i don't argue he comes awfully close with some styles, but two things... one i can choose not to buy it and second he is NOT alone with this.

Lastly, i get others are entitled to their thoughts but i feel once again.. like this brand is a constant target and i am getting tired of the relentless levels that it sinks too. From we're carrying it to pretend like we are wealthier than we are, to we are like those that purposely carry faked bags that contribute to all sorts of illegal acts.. 

It's sucking the joy out of this place fast and i am fed up. Hence this post. It's being taken beyond.. i hate striped bags if you get my drift .


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Anyone wanna join into the wonderful thread what bag you wish would go away? i know.. i know.. i should have stayed out and i was very good until MK got compared and equaled to fake.. then my keyboard came out.
> 
> I get the spirit of the thread, but this is getting old... don't like it, don't buy it but the aura around this forum as a whole regarding this brand is starting to resemble bullying to me, i don't argue he comes awfully close with some styles, but two things... one i can choose not to buy it and second he is NOT alone with this.
> 
> Lastly, i get others are entitled to their thoughts but i feel once again.. like this brand is a constant target and i am getting tired of the relentless levels that it sinks too. From we're carrying it to pretend like we are wealthier than we are, to we are like those that purposely carry faked bags that contribute to all sorts of illegal acts..
> 
> It's sucking the joy out of this place fast and i am fed up. Hence this post. It's being taken beyond.. i hate striped bags if you get my drift .



I've been following that thread as well. When I saw the title, I knew that it would turn negative. It's definitely bullying. You really can't post anything about MK bags outside of this sub forum without some kind of negativity.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been following that thread as well. When I saw the title, I knew that it would turn negative. It's definitely bullying. You really can't post anything about MK bags outside of this sub forum without some kind of negativity.....



I recall seeing the negativity but had no idea how low blow it went. I mean seriously?.. ugh. Not right, not at all.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> I recall seeing the negativity but had no idea how low blow it went. I mean seriously?.. ugh. Not right, not at all.




Well I couldn't resist my two pennies worth comparing our lovely mk to fakes what the doo dahs! Why they can't just stick with what they love and appreciate we all have our own go to designers is beyond me.

Sad, as that clearly was not why Meg started that thread but here they go kors bashing again.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hey ladies! I know everyone here has multiples of the same style but in different colors. I've done it before but I could never get myself to keep the same style since it seems so repetitive. 

I am loving my jet set chain shoulder bag in dark dune and am thinking of getting another in black. I'm just not sure if my love for the style will wane since I will have 2 or will I still love both equally. Dark dune can be worn in winter but I think it's lovely for spring and summer as well (dark dune in soft leather is a bit lighter than saffiano). Black with the gold chainstraps would be sexy for the winter. What do you all think?

Bloomingdales is having a sale so I am seriously considering it. I did not get the dark dune on sale but it was the last one at my local Nordstroms and I really wanted it, I don't regret paying full price for it since it's been my main bag since I bought it and I don't want to use any of my other bags! Should I get the black!?


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Well I couldn't resist my two pennies worth comparing our lovely mk to fakes what the doo dahs! Why they can't just stick with what they love and appreciate we all have our own go to designers is beyond me.
> 
> Sad, as that clearly was not why Meg started that thread but here they go kors bashing again.



Well said, i of coarse went and read. Thanks for some extra backup... I know the intent but man, they are going to have to learn to put a lid on it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Hey ladies! I know everyone here has multiples of the same style but in different colors. I've done it before but I could never get myself to keep the same style since it seems so repetitive.
> 
> I am loving my jet set chain shoulder bag in dark dune and am thinking of getting another in black. I'm just not sure if my love for the style will wane since I will have 2 or will I still love both equally. Dark dune can be worn in winter but I think it's lovely for spring and summer as well (dark dune in soft leather is a bit lighter than saffiano). Black with the gold chainstraps would be sexy for the winter. What do you all think?
> 
> Bloomingdales is having a sale so I am seriously considering it. I did not get the dark dune on sale but it was the last one at my local Nordstroms and I really wanted it, I don't regret paying full price for it since it's been my main bag since I bought it and I don't want to use any of my other bags! Should I get the black!?



I'm an oddball but don't actually own two of the same bags. That said i do feel if the bags suits your overall needs and will get use, having more than one color maybe worth your while. 

Black with GHW always looks elegant, a true dress up/down combination. Plus as a winter choice hides loads of less than pleasant messes.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> I'm an oddball but don't actually own two of the same bags. That said i do feel if the bags suits your overall needs and will get use, having more than one color maybe worth your while.
> 
> Black with GHW always looks elegant, a true dress up/down combination. Plus as a winter choice hides loads of less than pleasant messes.




Ahh I know. I'm so tempted. I don't have black with gold hardware yet, either. I have the coach black swagger with black matte hardware. I will think about it more but the style is just so functional. I only wish it had a crossbody strap but I love the 3 compartments !


----------



## DiamondsForever

DH and I are back in Miami! Out for cocktails in Brickell tonight. Hitting the Dadeland mall in the morning ALL day. I'm so excited! 

 DH thinks he's married a crazy person :lolots:

Where's the best place to start? Got MK, Macy's, Nordies and Saks to explore.

Followed by B&BW, Bebe, VS, Sephora and the cheesecake factory for lunch.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know. I'm so tempted. I don't have black with gold hardware yet, either. I have the coach black swagger with black matte hardware. I will think about it more but the style is just so functional. I only wish it had a crossbody strap but I love the 3 compartments !



Love the matte on the swagger! I don't know what to tell you.. i only have the one black bag, so GHW it is.... My older bag that was black was the Coach Ashley satchel(SHW) that somehow got 'adopted' by my oldest daughter.. still going strong years later though!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> DH and I are back in Miami! Out for cocktails in Brickell tonight. Hitting the Dadeland mall in the morning ALL day. I'm so excited!
> 
> DH thinks he's married a crazy person :lolots:
> 
> Where's the best place to start? Got MK, Macy's, Nordies and Sake to explore.
> 
> Followed by B&BW, Bebe, VS, Sephora and the cheesecake factory for lunch.



Can't help you there.. but sounds fun! enjoy yourselves.


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Can't help you there.. but sounds fun! enjoy yourselves.



Thanks HesitantShopper! I'm just going to go everywhere I think


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> DH and I are back in Miami! Out for cocktails in Brickell tonight. Hitting the Dadeland mall in the morning ALL day. I'm so excited!
> 
> DH thinks he's married a crazy person :lolots:
> 
> Where's the best place to start? Got MK, Macy's, Nordies and Saks to explore.
> 
> Followed by B&BW, Bebe, VS, Sephora and the cheesecake factory for lunch.




Fun! I would say start with Macy's and then Nordies if you're looking purse sales. Of course you need to hit BBW and Sephora! Make sure you save some room for Cheesecake Factory... Lots of food and the slices of cheesecake are HUGE! Enjoy and keep us posted on your goodies  Warm down there so make sure you get some beach time in!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> DH and I are back in Miami! Out for cocktails in Brickell tonight. Hitting the Dadeland mall in the morning ALL day. I'm so excited!
> 
> DH thinks he's married a crazy person :lolots:
> 
> Where's the best place to start? Got MK, Macy's, Nordies and Saks to explore.
> 
> Followed by B&BW, Bebe, VS, Sephora and the cheesecake factory for lunch.




Oooh how fun!!!! I love nordstroms but start with Macy's for the sales! Love Sephora and VS too. I've never been to that mall but just go in any store and every store that looks appealing 

I love Cheesecake Factory. I like their lettuce wraps, pastas, pizzas, fish and chips, and of course cheesecake! Big portions though!

Keep us posted with what you buy


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Can't help you there.. but sounds fun! enjoy yourselves.





BeachBagGal said:


> Fun! I would say start with Macy's and then Nordies if you're looking purse sales. Of course you need to hit BBW and Sephora! Make sure you save some room for Cheesecake Factory... Lots of food and the slices of cheesecake are HUGE! Enjoy and keep us posted on your goodies  Warm down there so make sure you get some beach time in!





Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh how fun!!!! I love nordstroms but start with Macy's for the sales! Love Sephora and VS too. I've never been to that mall but just go in any store and every store that looks appealing
> 
> I love Cheesecake Factory. I like their lettuce wraps, pastas, pizzas, fish and chips, and of course cheesecake! Big portions though!
> 
> Keep us posted with what you buy



Good idea girls, will start with Macy's and Nordies. Fingers crossed for some sale bargains. I love the cheesecake factory too! We normally share a meal. The Mozzarella is my favourite.... Nom...

it is crazy warm down here! We won't get beach time as flying back to the UK tomorrow evening. Shopping all the way tomorrow. Will update you girls with my finds!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Well said, i of coarse went and read. Thanks for some extra backup... I know the intent but man, they are going to have to learn to put a lid on it.[
> 
> You can imagine the response if we started brand bashing it is so unnecessary.  As long as we are all happy with what we choose what right does someone else have to make comments about it.
> 
> His bags are well made but I would not say they are necessarily affordable to everyone.  As for being everywhere, so what, it's nice to see lots of well made bags on people's arms.
> 
> This is a sad form of brand snobbery that I have seen for years and shouldn't exist. These people should just be happy with their bags and leave ours well alone.
> 
> Just getting off my soap box now lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, i of coarse went and read. Thanks for some extra backup... I know the intent but man, they are going to have to learn to put a lid on it.[
> 
> You can imagine the response if we started brand bashing it is so unnecessary.  As long as we are all happy with what we choose what right does someone else have to make comments about it.
> 
> His bags are well made but I would not say they are necessarily affordable to everyone.  As for being everywhere, so what, it's nice to see lots of well made bags on people's arms.
> 
> This is a sad form of brand snobbery that I have seen for years and shouldn't exist. These people should just be happy with their bags and leave ours well alone.
> 
> Just getting off my soap box now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i wouldn't say any of the bags people buy here are affordable, one can buy a bag for under 20$ so when you go into hundreds(or more) i hardly think so, it's all relative and it's extremely rude to call something cheap, i'm sorry but i have seen the complaint threads in the premier brands so they are not without issues and they even get a big price tag to go along with it..
> 
> They are common but you know what i went only one place yesterday early afternoon and what did i see? LV! lol wanna talk "common" ... and i even like LV. I do get over saturation but what i fail to understand is the energy used to hate a brand so much you take every opportunity to trash it and the people who own it. why? why does it matter so much to you, that i just don't get.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Good idea girls, will start with Macy's and Nordies. Fingers crossed for some sale bargains. I love the cheesecake factory too! We normally share a meal. The Mozzarella is my favourite.... Nom...
> 
> 
> 
> it is crazy warm down here! We won't get beach time as flying back to the UK tomorrow evening. Shopping all the way tomorrow. Will update you girls with my finds!




Have fun today!  I'm looking forward to seeing what you found!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i wouldn't say any of the bags people buy here are affordable, one can buy a bag for under 20$ so when you go into hundreds(or more) i hardly think so, it's all relative and it's extremely rude to call something cheap, i'm sorry but i have seen the complaint threads in the premier brands so they are not without issues and they even get a big price tag to go along with it..
> 
> They are common but you know what i went only one place yesterday early afternoon and what did i see? LV! lol wanna talk "common" ... and i even like LV. I do get over saturation but what i fail to understand is the energy used to hate a brand so much you take every opportunity to trash it and the people who own it. why? why does it matter so much to you, that i just don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that saying ah yes "some people are never happy unless they have something to moan about" lol, maybe that is why they do it.  LV is pretty common in bigger places in the UK. Not in my county, but when I go away to other places 10 a penny. I also love Mulberry and have quite a collection again go to London, Manchester, Liverpool you see loads, just shows what good taste people have (althoug I don't like all models like Kors there are some that are not my particular taste.) I buy my bags for me, not for others, they are my taste and what I like. I wish others didn't just buy them as a status symbol as that is a pretty sad thing to do only buy it to show other people how "designer attired" they are.
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that saying ah yes "some people are never happy unless they have something to moan about" lol, maybe that is why they do it.  LV is pretty common in bigger places in the UK. Not in my county, but when I go away to other places 10 a penny. I also love Mulberry and have quite a collection again go to London, Manchester, Liverpool you see loads, just shows what good taste people have (althoug I don't like all models like Kors there are some that are not my particular taste.) I buy my bags for me, not for others, they are my taste and what I like. *I wish others didn't just buy them as a status symbol as that is a pretty sad thing to do only buy it to show other people how "designer attired" they are.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, this is the key to the issue.. they resent a cheaper bag looking like one that costs more because it's about their image, their pride? they want it to be the only one but C'mon if you want unique you better go Bespoke or artisan because no designer bag will fill that these days, they all have things like each other from premier to contemporary. .
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, this is the key to the issue.. they resent a cheaper bag looking like one that costs more because it's about their image, their pride? they want it to be the only one but C'mon if you want unique you better go Bespoke or artisan because no designer bag will fill that these days, they all have things like each other from premier to contemporary. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly these days the only way to get a truly bespoke unique design is to get it designed and made just for you and that would be a lot of money.  Quite they all have degrees of similarity however much you pay.
> 
> I guess there are a lot of image obsessed, always wanting the most expensive of something because it is pushed in faces so much by the media.  But I wonder if it buys them happiness as for me I don't believe having the most expensive bag buys you happiness life experiences, friends and family do.  Oh and a comfy bed lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Have fun today!  I'm looking forward to seeing what you found!



 I have one purchase already. Tempted by a black bag with shw but can't decide which one. Selma or Sloan....


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I have one purchase already. Tempted by a black bag with shw but can't decide which one. Selma or Sloan....




Well my sloan is so soft and gorgeous that maybe I am biased!  What have u already bought?  Depends what strap length you want I guess.

Hope you are shopping up a storm, u'll just be back in time for all the gales they are forecasting here for end of week.  Ah the things u've missed, not, lol.x


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly these days the only way to get a truly bespoke unique design is to get it designed and made just for you and that would be a lot of money.  Quite they all have degrees of similarity however much you pay.
> 
> I guess there are a lot of image obsessed, always wanting the most expensive of something because it is pushed in faces so much by the media.  But I wonder if it buys them happiness as for me I don't believe having the most expensive bag buys you happiness life experiences, friends and family do.  Oh and a comfy bed lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MK bags here blend right in, they are typical  but upper end if that makes sense... i just like nice bags, i don't own tons of them so want something that lasts... They are my little splurge that is just mine but your right for some it's all about looking the part.. what part that is supposed to be i have no clue because their words here make them ugly...
> 
> We should all share in the pleasure of the bags whether that be those in the hundreds or thousands or cough tens of lol that is the point of the forum, isn't it? doesn't seem that way, sooo high school... sorry i didn't play that then and sure as heck don't now.
Click to expand...


----------



## myluvofbags

I would like to suggest we post our daily bags used in the "what handbag/purse you are carrying today" forum like we post in the MK forum as I rarely see MK bags there and check in daily and provide positive feedback and support to one another.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My MK bags here blend right in, they are typical  but upper end if that makes sense... i just like nice bags, i don't own tons of them so want something that lasts... They are my little splurge that is just mine but your right for some it's all about looking the part.. what part that is supposed to be i have no clue because their words here make them ugly...
> 
> We should all share in the pleasure of the bags whether that be those in the hundreds or thousands or cough tens of lol that is the point of the forum, isn't it? doesn't seem that way, sooo high school... sorry i didn't play that then and sure as heck don't now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what we are saying is, we are normal lol.  We are happy with what we buy, we buy it for ourselves, no one else.  I love looking at other people's purchases, but I don't always like the styles for myself.  Because we are all individuals and express ourselves in our own ways.  It is important not to stoop to the same level because then we are just like them.  Sadly for me, I do own tons of them, I just can't help myself I am like a little magpie collecting shiny things.  I need to get my wings clipped really.
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My MK bags here blend right in, they are typical  but upper end if that makes sense... i just like nice bags, i don't own tons of them so want something that lasts... They are my little splurge that is just mine but your right for some it's all about looking the part.. what part that is supposed to be i have no clue because their words here make them ugly...
> 
> We should all share in the pleasure of the bags whether that be those in the hundreds or thousands or cough tens of lol that is the point of the forum, isn't it? doesn't seem that way, sooo high school... sorry i didn't play that then and sure as heck don't now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's off again in that thread. Why is there such a hate on kors, what wombats!
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's off again in that thread. Why is there such a hate on kors, what wombats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what bugs me? Megs asked what *BAG* do you wish would go away? not what brand, nor product line nor your in general hate on why people carry certain bags..
> 
> As i've been told by a few "lovely" people on this forum.. go back and read the thread _carefully. _
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what we are saying is, we are normal lol.  We are happy with what we buy, we buy it for ourselves, no one else.  I love looking at other people's purchases, but I don't always like the styles for myself.  Because we are all individuals and express ourselves in our own ways.  It is important not to stoop to the same level because then we are just like them.  Sadly for me, I do own tons of them, I just can't help myself I am like a little magpie collecting shiny things.  I need to get my wings clipped really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal is a setting on the dryer lol. We are just realistic and try to appreciate what we have and take pleasure in others enjoying similar things, we don't have to like the actual same things all the time to be civil and kind.
> 
> THIS is why i like this section, we respect each other and remain decent when presenting it.
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> I would like to suggest we post our daily bags used in the "what handbag/purse you are carrying today" forum like we post in the MK forum as I rarely see MK bags there and check in daily and provide positive feedback and support to one another.



I have a few times posted my Marly, i don't really carry my JS x-body much these days... my MK choices are  kinda limited.. most probably have ZERO clue mine is even mk they cannot see past their narrow outlook on the brand.

Agree though, we need to start to show our bags off this forum but boy, get your seatbelts on because it's a bumpy ride.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> I have a few times posted my Marly, i don't really carry my JS x-body much these days... my MK choices are  kinda limited.. most probably have ZERO clue mine is even mk they cannot see past their narrow outlook on the brand.
> 
> Agree though, we need to start to show our bags off this forum but boy, get your seatbelts on because it's a bumpy ride.



Lol, yes but as long as we all support each other it'll be good.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's off again in that thread. Why is there such a hate on kors, what wombats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we need to justify or defend our like of MK items.   It's just opinions and shows the lack of class of the people who do get derogatory or feel the need to so vehemently bash the brand.   I don't think a response is necessary unless they direct it to an individual.  I certainly would not say to someone "your bag is ugly or trashy, you have terrible taste."  &#9996;
Click to expand...


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! Happy pre-bday!!!











HesitantShopper said:


> how lovely! Happy early birthday.











DiamondsForever said:


> Happy birthday! Such a lovely watch!











CinthiaZ said:


> Looks so pretty on you! What a nice family! They sure know what you like, don't they! lol! You have them very well trained! lol! Just kidding. Don't we wish! lol! HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL MONTH LONG!!!   You are a Scorpio just like me! Now we know where the 'feisty' comes from! lol!











MKbaglover said:


> This looks stunning!  Happy Birthday!











myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful.   So sweet of your family.   Happy Birthday!



Thank you all! I haven't worn it yet because it needs to be sized, but I'm soo happy. Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we need to justify or defend our like of MK items.   It's just opinions and shows the lack of class of the people who do get derogatory or feel the need to so vehemently bash the brand.   I don't think a response is necessary unless they direct it to an individual.  I certainly would not say to someone "your bag is ugly or trashy, you have terrible taste."  [emoji111]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur probably right silence is golden and looking at it the poster has now quantified why they said what they did. But it was a thread about what bag, not what whole brand.  I rose to it which is probably what was wanted to give the opportunity to carry on.  I need to take my fingers away fin the keyboard and breath first, deeply, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal is a setting on the dryer lol. We are just realistic and try to appreciate what we have and take pleasure in others enjoying similar things, we don't have to like the actual same things all the time to be civil and kind.
> 
> THIS is why i like this section, we respect each other and remain decent when presenting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that quote normal is a setting on the dryer, hilarious.
> 
> I would hope a moderator will step in on there and remind that the question meg asked was what bag, not an opportunity to brand bash.
> 
> Luvofbags is right sometimes things are best not responded to.  We replied and this just gives a floodgate the opportunity to open and others start.
> 
> Let us rise above them and know we are happy with what we buy, we buy for us and our threads are all nice and happy places to be.
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we need to justify or defend our like of MK items.   It's just opinions and shows the lack of class of the people who do get derogatory or feel the need to so vehemently bash the brand.   I don't think a response is necessary unless they direct it to an individual.  I certainly would not say to someone "your bag is ugly or trashy, you have terrible taste."  [emoji111]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal is a setting on the dryer lol. We are just realistic and try to appreciate what we have and take pleasure in others enjoying similar things, we don't have to like the actual same things all the time to be civil and kind.
> 
> THIS is why i like this section, we respect each other and remain decent when presenting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I said I wouldn't but I did, I made one more post just saying the original question was which bag, not which brand and this is why people may take offence.  Hopefully that will get people back on the original question.  Now I promise I will leave well alone lol and no I am not crossing my fingers behind my back as I type this.  I will let sleeping dogs lie now.
> 
> We all value and support each other and respect others opinions and that is what matters to me.
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we need to justify or defend our like of MK items.   It's just opinions and shows the lack of class of the people who do get derogatory or feel the need to so vehemently bash the brand.   I don't think a response is necessary unless they direct it to an individual.  I certainly would not say to someone "your bag is ugly or trashy, you have terrible taste."  &#9996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree and typically i just roll my eyes and mutter and move on BUT when someone compared the brand to carrying fake=counterfeit goods? no, sorry i had to respond to that, i REFUSE to keep silent on that sort of comparison. Totally off base.
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I said I wouldn't but I did, *I made one more post just saying the original question was which bag, not which brand and this is why people may take offence. * Hopefully that will get people back on the original question.  Now I promise I will leave well alone lol and no I am not crossing my fingers behind my back as I type this.  I will let sleeping dogs lie now.
> 
> We all value and support each other and respect others opinions and that is what matters to me.
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the heart of the matter and frankly, a mod should step in say this is not a brand bashing thread! she also requested people remain civil.. uh-huh.. i see that is not being followed either...
> 
> I have no desire to change peoples mind, folks can think what they want but don't compare a brand i own to trash, or counterfeit goods that is rude and uncalled for and don't act like the entire brand should go away or your whole life will be ruined and all brands that look the same are too..  _please_ that is so utterly dramatic it makes me want to scream lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the heart of the matter and frankly, a mod should step in say this is not a brand bashing thread! she also requested people remain civil.. uh-huh.. i see that is not being followed either...
> 
> I have no desire to change peoples mind, folks can think what they want but don't compare a brand i own to trash, or counterfeit goods that is rude and uncalled for and don't act like the entire brand should go away or your whole life will be ruined and all brands that look the same are too..  _please_ that is so utterly dramatic it makes me want to scream lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here.  Manners cost nothing I always say, but sadly them seem to be dying out more and more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here.  Manners cost nothing I always say, but sadly them seem to be dying out more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of it is most definitely the whole internet thing, people type all sorts of things they would not dare say in person, i am not one of those.. i say what i mean and mean what i say. I don't use a keyboard to boost my ability one way or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree and typically i just roll my eyes and mutter and move on BUT when someone compared the brand to carrying fake=counterfeit goods? no, sorry i had to respond to that, i REFUSE to keep silent on that sort of comparison. Totally off base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to this I agree.  The brand should not be called or compared to fakes.  The topic is bag not brand and some are going way off base with their statements.
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of it is most definitely the whole internet thing, people type all sorts of things they would not dare say in person, i am not one of those.. i say what i mean and mean what i say. I don't use a keyboard to boost my ability one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have been having discussions on this very topic at work.  We are going to start handing out feedback forms at the end of our sessions and I want a place for name as feel people should own the feedback they leave so we can follow it up if there is something we would like to explore with them and others think they should be anonymous.
> 
> There is too much of this hiding behind anonominity.  Keyboard warriors feeling it is okay to bash away without thinking it may upset others and I see it is still going on in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to this I agree.  The brand should not be called or compared to fakes.  The topic is bag not brand and some are going way off base with their statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get it back on topic as did someone else, it got us nowhere.  Really a mod or Meg needs to make a post about reminding others to respect other forum members and not post bashing comments in a thread that only asked what bag. Not what brand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of it is most definitely the whole internet thing, people type all sorts of things they would not dare say in person, i am not one of those.. i say what i mean and mean what i say. I don't use a keyboard to boost my ability one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have been having discussions on this very topic at work.  We are going to start handing out feedback forms at the end of our sessions and I want a place for name as feel people should own the feedback they leave so we can follow it up if there is something we would like to explore with them and others think they should be anonymous.
> 
> 
> There is too much of this hiding behind anonominity.  Keyboard warriors feeling it is okay to bash away without thinking it may upset others and I see it is still going on in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to this I agree.  The brand should not be called or compared to fakes.  The topic is bag not brand and some are going way off base with their statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's become so derailed it is insane.
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have been having discussions on this very topic at work.  We are going to start handing out feedback forms at the end of our sessions and I want a place for name as feel people should own the feedback they leave so we can follow it up if there is something we would like to explore with them and others think they should be anonymous.
> 
> There is too much of this hiding behind anonominity.  Keyboard warriors feeling it is okay to bash away without thinking it may upset others and I see it is still going on in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get it back on topic as did someone else, it got us nowhere.  Really a mod or Meg needs to make a post about reminding others to respect other forum members and not post bashing comments in a thread that only asked what bag. Not what brand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will have to go look, i am done with the thread, They MUST step up and get it back on track or shut it down, the whole spirit of the forum is and should be better than this. The intent was not this therefore it needs to be sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Minkette

As this is an international forum... I just wanted to say my heart goes out to anyone touched by the Paris attacks.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> As this is an international forum... I just wanted to say my heart goes out to anyone touched by the Paris attacks.



Absolutely. Just horrifying!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> As this is an international forum... I just wanted to say my heart goes out to anyone touched by the Paris attacks.




Yes, Minkette I'm there with you. How horrible, sad, and unnecessary.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Causing chaos u were lucky to get out when u did.  Saw the most amazing photo of london from above u could see the top of the shard etc poking out but not much else.
> 
> We seem to have escaped reasonably lightly where I am but weather still not great and nothing like what u r having obviously no blue, blue, aqua, blue lol. More grey, rain, more rain, more grey.
> 
> Continue having an amazing time u lucky duck.x





HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ANOTHER one! Send me a link to report please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the heart of the matter and frankly, a mod should step in say this is not a brand bashing thread! she also requested people remain civil.. uh-huh.. i see that is not being followed either...
> 
> I have no desire to change peoples mind, folks can think what they want but don't compare a brand i own to trash, or counterfeit goods that is rude and uncalled for and don't act like the entire brand should go away or your whole life will be ruined and all brands that look the same are too..  _please_ that is so utterly dramatic it makes me want to scream lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of it is most definitely the whole internet thing, people type all sorts of things they would not dare say in person, i am not one of those.. i say what i mean and mean what i say. I don't use a keyboard to boost my ability one way or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to this I agree.  The brand should not be called or compared to fakes.  The topic is bag not brand and some are going way off base with their statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ
> 
> I know you quoted me but i don't know where you spoke? can you reply again so i know what you said? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ
> 
> I know you quoted me but i don't know where you spoke? can you reply again so i know what you said? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why no one answered. since I had quoted Tretfusigirl as well. Must have been a glitch with the site.  Was commenting I was disappointed to see yet another negative campaign against our favorite brand. Is getting so old. Did you report it to the moderators, although I have noticed much gossip and speculation is allowed here, and it's beginning to turn me off. It shouldn't be allowed. Can you PM me a link to the thread ??  Hope all is well with you. I just had surgery and have been recuperating. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the heart of the matter and frankly, a mod should step in say this is not a brand bashing thread! she also requested people remain civil.. uh-huh.. i see that is not being followed either...
> 
> I have no desire to change peoples mind, folks can think what they want but don't compare a brand i own to trash, or counterfeit goods that is rude and uncalled for and don't act like the entire brand should go away or your whole life will be ruined and all brands that look the same are too..  _please_ that is so utterly dramatic it makes me want to scream lol
> 
> 
> 
> There is way too much drama on this site. Every time I look outside of our wonderful MK forum, I get really disgusted. They not only bash MK , but sellers on eBay, and  business associated with MK. If they allow it to continue, I may just find another forum, I could see if they were selling counterfeits, but most of them are not. Is so unnecessary. Is a shame they won't take it down and allow it to continue, or consider the people who are getting insulted and hurt by this.We should be able to love and enjoy our favorite brand, in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why no one answered. since I had quoted Tretfusigirl as well. Must have been a glitch with the site.  Was commenting I was disappointed to see yet another negative campaign against our favorite brand. Is getting so old. Did you report it to the moderators, although I have noticed much gossip and speculation is allowed here, and it's beginning to turn me off. It shouldn't be allowed. Can you PM me a link to the thread ??  Hope all is well with you. I just had surgery and have been recuperating. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a PM.x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is way too much drama on this site. Every time I look outside of our wonderful MK forum, I get really disgusted. They not only bash MK , but sellers on eBay, and  business associated with MK. If they allow it to continue, I may just find another forum, I could see if they were selling counterfeits, but most of them are not. Is so unnecessary. Is a shame they won't take it down and allow it to continue, or consider the people who are getting insulted and hurt by this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is disgusting that posters are allowed to brand bash and suffer no repercussions from it and those of us whose fav brand it is being bashed (pretty much all the time from what I am seeing, for an extended period of time,) have to sit and take it.  Because of course, no other brands bags look similar!  I think the point is, we obviously have manners and respect for others, whereas for some reason outside of MK forums, there seems to be a general acceptance that it is okay to say whatever you want and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is disgusting that posters are allowed to brand bash and suffer no repercussions from it and those of us whose fav brand it is being bashed (pretty much all the time from what I am seeing, for an extended period of time,) have to sit and take it.  Because of course, no other brands bags look similar!  I think the point is, we obviously have manners and respect for others, whereas for some reason outside of MK forums, there seems to be a general acceptance that it is okay to say whatever you want and get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing me the link. I would like to point out it wasn't just MK getting bashed. Many other brands were named as well and I am sure those owners were just as offended. But yes, comparing them to counterfeits was way off base. This has been an ongoing issue for a very long time here. NOW,with a moderator starting such a discussion, we're screwed! lol! Will never go away and we will always have to put up with this here. We can choose to ignore it, but I wish it wasn't allowed and even encouraged. Makes me sick. I came here to help folks avoid buying all the horrible fakes I see every day and wanted to use my knowledge to be helpful.
> 
> I have just become immune to it and don't let it bother me anymore. If that's all folks have the time for, that's their problem, not mine! lol! I choose to just ignore it from now on. I used to debate with them, but found it is pointless.  We know, what we know and most of what is stated is wrong, as usual. The saying about  " @$$es are just like opinions, everybody's got one"  comes to mind! lol! Not quite the saying, but those who are familiar with it, know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a PM.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not something to look for, but you just made me curious. What could they say that bad? For what purpose? If not much bother, may I ask for the link too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not something to look for, but you just made me curious. What could they say that bad? For what purpose? If not much bother, may I ask for the link too?
> 
> 
> 
> Same old, same old. Just the usual, how MK copies all the other designers and has no designs of his own.  We all know that not to be the case. His Woodside collection is clearly one of his own designs and that is just one of hundreds. MK is just too popular these days and some just can't stand it. Poor Michael is crying all the way tp the bank! lol! One can learn from him. I admire how he just holds his head up and carries on his passion,  in spite of all the horrible false accusations. law suits, etc, he is still number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> andral5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old, same old. Just the usual, how MK copies all the other designers and has no designs of his own.  We all know that not to be the case. His Woodside collection is clearly one of his own designs and that is just one of hundreds. MK is just too popular these days and some just can't stand it. Poor Michael is crying all the way tp the bank! lol! One can learn from him. I admire how he just holds his head up and carries on his passion,  in spite of all the horrible false accusations. law suits, etc, he is still number one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least in which of the forums to go? I never read any bashing threads, only other comments around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andral5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least in which of the forums to go? I never read any bashing threads, only other comments around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a PM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> .



I didn't know you had surgery, i hope recovery is going well. I think Trefusisgirl PM'ed you the info on the thread? if not, i can.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> I didn't know you had surgery, i hope recovery is going well. I think Trefusisgirl PM'ed you the info on the thread? if not, i can.


Yes, I made  some responses above, about the whole thing, if you check it out. I am healing very well thank you and since only the good die young, as they say, I will be around for a very long time! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I made  some responses above, about the whole thing, if you check it out. I am healing very well thank you and since only the good die young, as they say, I will be around for a very long time! lol!



Glad to hear that. LOL. Yes, as to the thread, the whole thing just took a dive into the ditch, so unnecessary.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing me the link. I would like to point out it wasn't just MK getting bashed. Many other brands were named as well and I am sure those owners were just as offended. But yes, comparing them to counterfeits was way off base. This has been an ongoing issue for a very long time here. NOW,with a moderator starting such a discussion, we're screwed! lol! Will never go away and we will always have to put up with this here. We can choose to ignore it, but I wish it wasn't allowed and even encouraged. Makes me sick. I came here to help folks avoid buying all the horrible fakes I see every day and wanted to use my knowledge to be helpful.
> 
> I have just become immune to it and don't let it bother me anymore. If that's all folks have the time for, that's their problem, not mine! lol! I choose to just ignore it from now on. I used to debate with them, but found it is pointless.  We know, what we know and most of what is stated is wrong, as usual. The saying about  " @$$es are just like opinions, everybody's got one"  comes to mind! lol! Not quite the saying, but those who are familiar with it, know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> Your last comment cracked me up and reminded me of a picture i  have and posted on one of my profile pages.  Just sayin some have bigger cracks than others.   Lmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> Your last comment cracked me up and reminded me of a picture i  have and posted on one of my profile pages.  Just sayin some have bigger cracks than others.   Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> Your last comment cracked me up and reminded me of a picture i  have and posted on one of my profile pages.  Just sayin some have bigger cracks than others.   Lmao![/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> Your last comment cracked me up and reminded me of a picture i  have and posted on one of my profile pages.  Just sayin some have bigger cracks than others.   Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!  Thanks! I needed that! lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> Your last comment cracked me up and reminded me of a picture i  have and posted on one of my profile pages.  Just sayin some have bigger cracks than others.   Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is soooo funny, I shall hold that thought at work today.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not something to look for, but you just made me curious. What could they say that bad? For what purpose? If not much bother, may I ask for the link too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not worth wasting your time reading i've unsubscribed to it now as it is just carrying on.  They totally went of the question that was asked and just bashed MK, Coach and others, but mainly MK.
> 
> For me, I don't see why I should have to stay in the MK forums only as there are lots of other good threads on here, like ebay, make up, cars, etc.  All things I love.
> 
> Saying sorry, like some did before they typed, didn't excuse what they then wrote for me.  They totally went away from the question asked as the topic for the thread.
> 
> I may be being over sensitive, but felt it was unnecessary and impolite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not something to look for, but you just made me curious. What could they say that bad? For what purpose? If not much bother, may I ask for the link too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replied to you don't know what is going on but it didn't quote ur name. Tpf gremlins lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I don't see why I should have to stay in the MK forums only as there are lots of other good threads on here, like ebay, make up, cars, etc.  All things I love.
> 
> Saying sorry, like some did before they typed, didn't excuse what they then wrote for me.  They totally went away from the question asked as the topic for the thread.
> 
> I may be being over sensitive, but felt it was unnecessary and impolite.



I agree we shouldn't be forced to stay in certain areas, treated like we are not able to contribute or participate throughout the forum.

The whole thread has gone down the drain, the question missed and it's turned into a floodgate of people hurling insults. 

You can PM me, but did you ever get a response ?


----------



## myluvofbags

FYI,  Meg addressed the forum and I appreciate her comment.  Hopefully the nasty comments will cease.   Great that she keeps an eye out for these things.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> FYI,  Meg addressed the forum and I appreciate her comment.  Hopefully the nasty comments will cease.   Great that she keeps an eye out for these things.




Oh did she I wouldn't have seen it as I unsubscribed.  I did pm her about it I think on the 12th, so glad that she has addressed it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

If no one has seen it as like me they have unsubscribed to that qotw thread this is Megs post in full:-

QUOTE=Megs;29451537]Honestly, the question was simple - not intending to upset anyone, but I see how it could lead to that. 

What made me think of it is my own Celine Luggage Totes. I've been carrying one of them recently and I realized that I loved these bags when I bought them but after it was so saturated, I stopped carrying them and really just put them away. I didn't like how so many people had them and because of that I was kind of over the bag. 

I think everyone has the ability to share their thoughts while being respectful, but I can now see how that is hard - if someone is a fan of brand or bag X and another person bashes it, that can easily hurt someone's feelings. I'm sorry for making a question that lead to that and I'll monitor this thread and see if we need to close it. 

Thank you to everyone who has been kind and respectful in this thread, and I'll be much more aware of my questions I pose going forward![/QUOTE]


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> If no one has seen it as like me they have unsubscribed to that qotw thread this is Megs post in full:-
> 
> QUOTE=Megs;29451537]Honestly, the question was simple - not intending to upset anyone, but I see how it could lead to that.
> 
> What made me think of it is my own Celine Luggage Totes. I've been carrying one of them recently and I realized that I loved these bags when I bought them but after it was so saturated, I stopped carrying them and really just put them away. I didn't like how so many people had them and because of that I was kind of over the bag.
> 
> I think everyone has the ability to share their thoughts while being respectful, but I can now see how that is hard - if someone is a fan of brand or bag X and another person bashes it, that can easily hurt someone's feelings. I'm sorry for making a question that lead to that and I'll monitor this thread and see if we need to close it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been kind and respectful in this thread, and I'll be much more aware of my questions I pose going forward!


[/QUOTE]

Good of you to post it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> FYI,  Meg addressed the forum and I appreciate her comment.  Hopefully the nasty comments will cease.   Great that she keeps an eye out for these things.



Glad to see she did address the issues.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> If no one has seen it as like me they have unsubscribed to that qotw thread this is Megs post in full:-
> 
> QUOTE=Megs;29451537]Honestly, the question was simple - not intending to upset anyone, but I see how it could lead to that.
> 
> What made me think of it is my own Celine Luggage Totes. I've been carrying one of them recently and I realized that I loved these bags when I bought them but after it was so saturated, I stopped carrying them and really just put them away. I didn't like how so many people had them and because of that I was kind of over the bag.
> 
> I think everyone has the ability to share their thoughts while being respectful, but I can now see how that is hard - if someone is a fan of brand or bag X and another person bashes it, that can easily hurt someone's feelings. I'm sorry for making a question that lead to that and I'll monitor this thread and see if we need to close it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been kind and respectful in this thread, and I'll be much more aware of my questions I pose going forward!


[/QUOTE]



HesitantShopper said:


> Glad to see she did address the issues.



Megs is such a sweet lady. Was very nice of her to address this thread and admit she had not thought about how it could lead to 'getting out of hand'. I truly believe she is a pure hearted person and gets surprised when others can be so mean. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body and is now disappointed what the thread has lead to. There is no doubt she meant well. My concern about this thread being started, was , are they looking to get certain bags off the forum and taking some kind of consensus poll??  Perhaps they would prefer to get rid of topics that cause so much drama, and MK is certainly one that causes much debate here, pro and con. I am glad to see this is not the case, because I would hate to lose our beloved MK forum. Was so kind of her to respond. 

I would like to point out that the mods have been very helpful to us here in the MK forum. They started the new library for us. Fixed the fact we had no official authenticity thread. It wasn't even pinned to the top until just 8 or 9 months / a year? ago! All we had to to do was ask, and they got on it right away and even posted the forum authenticity rules to the first page , just like all the other authenticity threads. This really helped us get it better under control. Another thing they did for us, was add Michael Kors onto the list of Contemporary designers. 

When I first joined a few years back, MK wasn't even on the list of designers, even though the forum existed, we still weren't on the list. It was proud day for me when I saw us added to the list. I am sure there are some that wish we never were added and perhaps since we are 'the new kids on the block', that is part of the problem??  Very high school if you ask me, but some of us never grow up! lol!   
All we had to do was ask them to get added to the list, and they accommodated us immediately and have always been so helpful to us here, and for that I am very grateful and hope the rest of you are as well. While it can be frustrating not getting every nasty post we see , taken down / removed, always remember the good things they have done for us which far out weigh any silly drama we run into. I just want you to know how great they really have been to and for us, here in the MK forum, specifically, Megs. Swankymama and Vlad,  as I am sure they are for all the forums. Their intent is well meaning. It has to be almost impossible to control all the drama. It's some of the members here that are the real problem, not the moderators or management.


----------



## HesitantShopper

[/QuoteCinthiaZ] Megs is such a sweet lady. Was very nice of her to address this thread and admit she had not thought about how it could lead to 'getting out of hand'. I truly believe she is a pure hearted person and gets surprised when others can be so mean. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body and is now disappointed what the thread has lead to. There is no doubt she meant well. My concern about this thread being started, was , are they looking to get certain bags off the forum and taking some kind of consensus poll??  Perhaps they would prefer to get rid of topics that cause so much drama, and MK is certainly one that causes much debate here, pro and con. I am glad to see this is not the case, because I would hate to lose our beloved MK forum. Was so kind of her to respond. 

I would like to point out that the mods have been very helpful to us here in the MK forum. They started the new library for us. Fixed the fact we had no official authenticity thread. It wasn't even pinned to the top until just 8 or 9 months / a year? ago! All we had to to do was ask, and they got on it right away and even posted the forum authenticity rules to the first page , just like all the other authenticity threads. This really helped us get it better under control. Another thing they did for us, was add Michael Kors onto the list of Contemporary designers. 

When I first joined a few years back, MK wasn't even on the list of designers, even though the forum existed, we still weren't on the list. It was proud day for me when I saw us added to the list. I am sure there are some that wish we never were added and perhaps since we are 'the new kids on the block', that is part of the problem??  Very high school if you ask me, but some of us never grow up! lol!   
All we had to do was ask them to get added to the list, and they accommodated us immediately and have always been so helpful to us here, and for that I am very grateful and hope the rest of you are as well. While it can be frustrating not getting every nasty post we see , taken down / removed, always remember the good things they have done for us which far out weigh any silly drama we run into. I just want you to know how great they really have been to and for us, here in the MK forum, specifically, Megs. Swankymama and Vlad,  as I am sure they are for all the forums. Their intent is well meaning. It has to be almost impossible to control all the drama. It's some of the members here that are the real problem, not the moderators or management.[/QUOTE]

Not had any personal dealings with her, but I am sure she only has the best interests of the forum at heart.

I have been a Mod before so not only do i relate to the issues but fully understand and appreciate where they are coming from. 

Feeling bullied by other members though is a concern and i will say if they don't put a lid on it, they will lose members and will gain a reputation for it. This is not said to invalidate their hard work nor to say they are not making any efforts.

Dislike for things i get, but whew some really do not get how they are coming off or perhaps they do and simply don't give a damn. I generally try and remain out of drama i come here for fun, i have more than enough drama in my real life but sometimes it gets hard to always remain quiet especially when it does take on a personal level.

I actually have a QOTW suggestion which i will maybe shoot off to her? The concept of this is fun, and i do enjoy the topics(most of the time) but unfortunately, as per usual it only takes a few rotten apples to spoil the barrel.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> [/QuoteCinthiaZ] Megs is such a sweet lady. Was very nice of her to address this thread and admit she had not thought about how it could lead to 'getting out of hand'. I truly believe she is a pure hearted person and gets surprised when others can be so mean. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body and is now disappointed what the thread has lead to. There is no doubt she meant well. My concern about this thread being started, was , are they looking to get certain bags off the forum and taking some kind of consensus poll??  Perhaps they would prefer to get rid of topics that cause so much drama, and MK is certainly one that causes much debate here, pro and con. I am glad to see this is not the case, because I would hate to lose our beloved MK forum. Was so kind of her to respond.
> 
> .



Not had any personal dealings with her, but I am sure she only has the best interests of the forum at heart.

I have been a Mod before so not only do i relate to the issues but fully understand and appreciate where they are coming from. 

Feeling bullied by other members though is a concern and i will say if they don't put a lid on it, they will lose members and will gain a reputation for it. This is not said to invalidate their hard work nor to say they are not making any efforts.

Dislike for things i get, but whew some really do not get how they are coming off or perhaps they do and simply don't give a damn. I generally try and remain out of drama i come here for fun, i have more than enough drama in my real life but sometimes it gets hard to always remain quiet especially when it does take on a personal level.

I actually have a QOTW suggestion which i will maybe shoot off to her? The concept of this is fun, and i do enjoy the topics(most of the time) but unfortunately, as per usual it only takes a few rotten apples to spoil the barrel. [/QUOTE]







Yes, but Hesitant, why should we let those rotten apples take away from the fun we have here in our MK forum?? What about your friends here??  I say, let's just stay here and ignore the other forums. Every time I venture out of the MK forum I am shocked and disgusted, so why go there??  Just stay and hang out with us and we can have fun here! I really could care less if some bozos don't know a gorgeous product when they see it! lol!! That's THEIR problem, not ours! And statistics show that outside this forum, MK is number ONE hottest designer bag for the past 3 years! So they don't know diddly! You think Michael cares?? I'm sure he is crying all the way to the bank! lol! 

SPEAKING of fun!! I just took advantage of the Macy's sale and got a fabulous deal on this GORGEOUS MK bag I never knew existed! Holy cow!  What's just the BEST about this, is the hardware is all RHODIUM, which is even better than platinum!  Can you believe it?? I can't wait to see it in person! It is a super brilliant white SILVER color that is even brighter than platinum! I can hardy WAIT till it gets here! It meets ALL of my requirements with 2 outer pockets and everything! My hubby let me get it for my upcoming birthday!  I think I'll keep him for another year! lol! ( I've been telling him that every year for the past 13 years! lol! ) But anyway, here is a pic. Is this hot or what! ?? Can you just imagine the RHODIUM hardware?? I know the pic doesn't do it justice and it is really very brilliant silver color. 

Is called
MK CHANDLER Large Shoulder Tote


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Not had any personal dealings with her, but I am sure she only has the best interests of the forum at heart.
> 
> I have been a Mod before so not only do i relate to the issues but fully understand and appreciate where they are coming from.
> 
> Feeling bullied by other members though is a concern and i will say if they don't put a lid on it, they will lose members and will gain a reputation for it. This is not said to invalidate their hard work nor to say they are not making any efforts.
> 
> Dislike for things i get, but whew some really do not get how they are coming off or perhaps they do and simply don't give a damn. I generally try and remain out of drama i come here for fun, i have more than enough drama in my real life but sometimes it gets hard to always remain quiet especially when it does take on a personal level.
> 
> I actually have a QOTW suggestion which i will maybe shoot off to her? The concept of this is fun, and i do enjoy the topics(most of the time) but unfortunately, as per usual it only takes a few rotten apples to spoil the barrel.









Yes, but Hesitant, why should we let those rotten apples take away from the fun we have here in our MK forum?? What about your friends here??  I say, let's just stay here and ignore the other forums. Every time I venture out of the MK forum I am shocked and disgusted, so why go there??  Just stay and hang out with us and we can have fun here! I really could care less if some bozos don't know a gorgeous product when they see it! lol!! That's THEIR problem, not ours! And statistics show that outside this forum, MK is number ONE hottest designer bag for the past 3 years! So they don't know diddly! You think Michael cares?? I'm sure he is crying all the way to the bank! lol! 

SPEAKING of fun!! I just took advantage of the Macy's sale and got a fabulous deal on this GORGEOUS MK bag I never knew existed! Holy cow!  What's just the BEST about this, is the hardware is all RHODIUM, which is even better than platinum!  Can you believe it?? I can't wait to see it in person! It is a super brilliant white SILVER color that is even brighter than platinum! I can hardy WAIT till it gets here! It meets ALL of my requirements with 2 outer pockets and everything! My hubby let me get it for my upcoming birthday!  I think I'll keep him for another year! lol! ( I've been telling him that every year for the past 13 years! lol! ) But anyway, here is a pic. Is this hot or what! ?? Can you just imagine the RHODIUM hardware?? I know the pic doesn't do it justice and it is really very brilliant silver color. 

Is called
MK CHANDLER Large Shoulder Tote[/QUOTE]

Love the bag, don't forget that reveal! You know i love you gals here but i still think it's not right when there is a feeling of being intimidated or general uncomfortable vibes elsewhere, the forum doesn't belong to only one brand. 

Plus i do own more than MK  Generally i do ignore but some comments you just can't let by... Love him or hate him.. he's getting noticed which is exactly what a designer wants~ so he's winning either way.


----------



## leoloo24

It is a little disheartening to visit that section of the forum, I'm so over the mean girl stuff - I left high school a long time ago!


----------



## Megs

Hi MK ladies! I wanted to pop in to apologize to you all because the thread I started for our Question of the Week category took a nasty turn and it ended up with a lot of people being mean toward Michael Kors. I posted this in that thread, but I wasn't even thinking people would be just throwing out a brand and saying it was all awful - I truly meant more of a 'oh, I keep seeing bag X and it just was too saturated for me'. I totally see how that was probably way too bright eyed and bushy tailed of an approach for a thread like that! 

I deleted the nasty comments and closed the thread. That was my fault, I really am sorry. 

As for when you see that in other areas of the forum - please just let me know. You can either report a post/thread or send me a PM. I am sometimes a little slow to get back to PMs, I get a ton of them and miss some, but I will check it out, act on it, and get back to you when I can. 

And someone mentioned maybe we wanted to get rid of some brands because of the question I posed. That is not at all the intention. Every forum that has it's place here will stay unless it shows no activity - that is the only time we've collapsed subforums (some contemporary subforums for example used to stand on their own but had so little activity we had to collapse them into the general bag chat). 

The forum is a place to have fun - it's an escape and a place to get together with like-minded people. I know not everyone will get along, but the goal is to have this be a safe place. If anyone is breaking our rules, please do report it, it's the only way I can see everything that's happening. 

Thanks for being a part of the forum and if I can do anything to make it better for you all, let me know!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Do you ever have one of those mornings where you open the curtains and think "really, this, this is a stay in and wear your comfies all day," then realise it is only Thursday and you have to go to work!  This is one of those days!!!!




So I am using my Sutton for work at the moment it is full up and now I need to think about changing it out for a Selma to be able to zip up my paper docs I carry round to prevent them getting soggy.  On a positive, it means there will be a bright colour on my arm this miserable day.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Megs said:


> Hi MK ladies! I wanted to pop in to apologize to you all because the thread I started for our Question of the Week category took a nasty turn and it ended up with a lot of people being mean toward Michael Kors. I posted this in that thread, but I wasn't even thinking people would be just throwing out a brand and saying it was all awful - I truly meant more of a 'oh, I keep seeing bag X and it just was too saturated for me'. I totally see how that was probably way too bright eyed and bushy tailed of an approach for a thread like that!
> 
> I deleted the nasty comments and closed the thread. That was my fault, I really am sorry.
> 
> As for when you see that in other areas of the forum - please just let me know. You can either report a post/thread or send me a PM. I am sometimes a little slow to get back to PMs, I get a ton of them and miss some, but I will check it out, act on it, and get back to you when I can.
> 
> And someone mentioned maybe we wanted to get rid of some brands because of the question I posed. That is not at all the intention. Every forum that has it's place here will stay unless it shows no activity - that is the only time we've collapsed subforums (some contemporary subforums for example used to stand on their own but had so little activity we had to collapse them into the general bag chat).
> 
> The forum is a place to have fun - it's an escape and a place to get together with like-minded people. I know not everyone will get along, but the goal is to have this be a safe place. If anyone is breaking our rules, please do report it, it's the only way I can see everything that's happening.
> 
> Thanks for being a part of the forum and if I can do anything to make it better for you all, let me know!


Thanks Megs, but it's really getting to be no fun when we feel like we have to stay in our own back yard or we will get harassed and insulted. Sometimes they even come here and start in on us right here, as you saw earlier today. I know it's not your fault and thanks for helping us out, but we don't feel like we are welcome anywhere else on the TPF, or have a right to show off our beautiful MK bags. It is really depressing and running many MK members off of our forum. Hope this ever changes and members become more accepting and think before they are so quick to insult us. To quote my Mom "It;s just as easy to be nice as it is to be rude, in fact it's easier! "
 This mean girl stuff is so high school. I just don't see it ever going away. It has been an ongoing issue for way too long already. Thanks for trying to help, as always. I don't see how you can really stop it? You shouldn't have to be always removing posts from grown adults, nor should we have to be reporting them. Depressing! Thanks for trying though,


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Do you ever have one of those mornings where you open the curtains and think "really, this, this is a stay in and wear your comfies all day," then realise it is only Thursday and you have to go to work!  This is one of those days!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3192288
> 
> 
> So I am using my Sutton for work at the moment it is full up and now I need to think about changing it out for a Selma to be able to zip up my paper docs I carry round to prevent them getting soggy.  On a positive, it means there will be a bright colour on my arm this miserable day.


Yikes! Here we go again. Already missing spring and summer. Yes, weather like that makes me want to go to sleep. Have a great day with your Selma!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Megs, but it's really getting to be no fun when we feel like we have to stay in our own back yard or we will get harassed and insulted. Sometimes they even come here and start in on us right here, as you saw earlier today. I know it's not your fault and thanks for helping us out, but we don't feel like we are welcome anywhere else on the TPF, or have a right to show off our beautiful MK bags. It is really depressing and running many MK members off of our forum. Hope this ever changes and members become more accepting and think before they are so quick to insult us. To quote my Mom "It;s just as easy to be nice as it is to be rude, in fact it's easier! "
> This mean girl stuff is so high school. I just don't see it ever going away. It has been an ongoing issue for way too long already. Thanks for trying to help, as always. I don't see how you can really stop it? You shouldn't have to be always removing posts from grown adults, nor should we have to be reporting them. Depressing! Thanks for trying though,




+1 agree with these sentiments my saying "manners cost nothing!" As cinthiaz says these are grown adults, who should treat others with respect not insult us and our choosen fav brand.  I wouldn't dream of doing that, everyone likes different things. That is why we are all individuals.  Sadly manners seems to be a dying art form for some.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Here we go again. Already missing spring and summer. Yes, weather like that makes me want to go to sleep. Have a great day with your Selma!




Yes it made me want to get back under the duvet and stay there! Sadly work beakoned and it has just been slowly getting worse!!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

charliemom12 said:


> It is a little disheartening to visit that section of the forum, I'm so over the mean girl stuff - I left high school a long time ago!




+1 I didn't enjoy school and have no desire to ever return lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Megs said:


> Hi MK ladies! I wanted to pop in to apologize to you all because the thread I started for our Question of the Week category took a nasty turn and it ended up with a lot of people being mean toward Michael Kors. I posted this in that thread, but I wasn't even thinking people would be just throwing out a brand and saying it was all awful - I truly meant more of a 'oh, I keep seeing bag X and it just was too saturated for me'. I totally see how that was probably way too bright eyed and bushy tailed of an approach for a thread like that!
> 
> I deleted the nasty comments and closed the thread. That was my fault, I really am sorry.
> 
> As for when you see that in other areas of the forum - please just let me know. You can either report a post/thread or send me a PM. I am sometimes a little slow to get back to PMs, I get a ton of them and miss some, but I will check it out, act on it, and get back to you when I can.
> 
> And someone mentioned maybe we wanted to get rid of some brands because of the question I posed. That is not at all the intention. Every forum that has it's place here will stay unless it shows no activity - that is the only time we've collapsed subforums (some contemporary subforums for example used to stand on their own but had so little activity we had to collapse them into the general bag chat).
> 
> The forum is a place to have fun - it's an escape and a place to get together with like-minded people. I know not everyone will get along, but the goal is to have this be a safe place. If anyone is breaking our rules, please do report it, it's the only way I can see everything that's happening.
> 
> Thanks for being a part of the forum and if I can do anything to make it better for you all, let me know!



First of all i want to say how much i appreciate and applaud your handling of this, not only in the thread itself but also coming here to speak more privately with the group.

I have no doubt your intent of the thread was good, but i knew it would not take long and seemed once as the vulture were swarming, it was assumed it was time to kick off.

As many of us here have said and agree it is a form of bullying, it's perfectly okay to have opinions and dislikes but folks take this way to far with this brand and yes many don't feel comfortable posting or even showing their bags off this section, which is so wrong.

Some will argue get over it, there bags you can buy what you like, while this true the comments they make take it to a personal level which is hard to just brush off, i will say as a 'newbie' to this forum and the whole world of purses,  i was appalled by some people's comments and felt why on earth am i even participating in this?

Tones and expressions get lost in type so some allowances need to be there but quite a few made their opinions beyond clear which was slightly startling one could get that nasty over a brand of bag, don't like it ...don't buy it.

Hopefully your handling of this at the very least will make a few realize they need to just agree to disagree with the brand and move on vs attack and insult. Others will feel differently and simply see it as us overeating and we need to get over ourselves. Harmony is a tough balance on a large forum but the effort made by you is definitely a wonderful first step.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Do you ever have one of those mornings where you open the curtains and think "really, this, this is a stay in and wear your comfies all day," then realise it is only Thursday and you have to go to work!  This is one of those days!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3192288
> 
> 
> So I am using my Sutton for work at the moment it is full up and now I need to think about changing it out for a Selma to be able to zip up my paper docs I carry round to prevent them getting soggy.  On a positive, it means there will be a bright colour on my arm this miserable day.



Ditto. My weather too. I want an exchange! who has nice sunny, warmth. UP for grabs is a dreary, dark.. rainy day.. no refunds, final sale.


----------



## leoloo24

I woke up thinking for sure it was Friday...waaaaah


----------



## HesitantShopper

charliemom12 said:


> I woke up thinking for sure it was Friday...waaaaah



Close though!


----------



## leoloo24

Happy Friday girls!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Ditto. My weather too. I want an exchange! who has nice sunny, warmth. UP for grabs is a dreary, dark.. rainy day.. no refunds, final sale.




Lol, notice no one has jumped in to swap, very unfair as just been outside and it is getting a tad chill out there!


----------



## trefusisgirl

charliemom12 said:


> Happy Friday girls!




And to you, yey weekend, gotta love the weekend.


----------



## Sarah03

Has anyone successfully gotten a Price Adjustment from MK?  I ordered my small Greenwich on 11-12 and now they have the coupon for $50 off $250. The tags are still attached... So I could return-rebuy but that is a lot of work.


----------



## cdtracing

I hope everyone is getting ready for the Black Friday & Holiday sales coming up.  I'm on a purse ban so unless I see something that I cannot live without, I'm going to pass. LOL


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I hope everyone is getting ready for the Black Friday & Holiday sales coming up.  I'm on a purse ban so unless I see something that I cannot live without, I'm going to pass. LOL



LOL. Oh no. Buying nothing. Will look and live through others happily though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a Price Adjustment from MK?  I ordered my small Greenwich on 11-12 and now they have the coupon for $50 off $250. The tags are still attached... So I could return-rebuy but that is a lot of work.



Never had the occasion too, have you tried calling CS? any fine print in the offer saying no adjustments? Since i am not in the market for anything i only skimmed then erased the message. GL!


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Never had the occasion too, have you tried calling CS? any fine print in the offer saying no adjustments? Since i am not in the market for anything i only skimmed then erased the message. GL!




I called and they refused to honor it. The fine print doesn't say anything regarding prior purchases. They told me I have to ship it back and re-order it. I'm planning on taking it to the physical store tomorrow- let's hope they will let me return-rebuy. It's $50!  I want it back!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> I hope everyone is getting ready for the Black Friday & Holiday sales coming up.  I'm on a purse ban so unless I see something that I cannot live without, I'm going to pass. LOL



No bags for me. Will be shopping for the 3 kiddos. However, my daughter did ask for a black extra small Ava so it will be fun to look for deals on that.....


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL. Oh no. Buying nothing. Will look and live through others happily though.





keishapie1973 said:


> No bags for me. Will be shopping for the 3 kiddos. However, my daughter did ask for a black extra small Ava so it will be fun to look for deals on that.....



LOL  I will be living vicariously through everyone else's beautiful purchases.


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> No bags for me. Will be shopping for the 3 kiddos. However, my daughter did ask for a black extra small Ava so it will be fun to look for deals on that.....



Aw your girl has lovely taste! Such a beautiful little bag! Does she have a preference for GHW or SHW?


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just spied my new black Selma available in the UK for £330!!! (Approx $500!) 

So happy with my bargain after seeing that


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I just spied my new black Selma available in the UK for £330!!! (Approx $500!)
> 
> So happy with my bargain after seeing that



absolutely, why do we never get those good steals and deals lol.  Loving your profile shot of all ur Selmas.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Aw your girl has lovely taste! Such a beautiful little bag! Does she have a preference for GHW or SHW?




Thanks!!! She sent me the link to the one with golf hardware....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! She sent me the link to the one with golf hardware....[emoji3]



Great taste just like her mama!

I am really tempted to get a pebbled hamilton traveler.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Great taste just like her mama!
> 
> 
> 
> I am really tempted to get a pebbled hamilton traveler.




Thank you!!!! I love the Travelers. They have a modern sophistication. You should go for it.....[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I called and they refused to honor it. The fine print doesn't say anything regarding prior purchases. They told me I have to ship it back and re-order it. I'm planning on taking it to the physical store tomorrow- let's hope they will let me return-rebuy. It's $50!  I want it back!



That sucks, and your right 50$is 50$ heck there is a poofy! lol. Best of luck with the exchange.



keishapie1973 said:


> No bags for me. Will be shopping for the 3 kiddos. However, my daughter did ask for a black extra small Ava so it will be fun to look for deals on that.....



X-small Ava are adorable!


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> That sucks, and your right 50$is 50$ heck there is a poofy! lol. Best of luck with the exchange.




For sure. I understand not doing it over the phone because they really have no idea if my bag is truly unused.  And yes, that $50 can buy me s poofy gosh darn it!  Lol. Thanks for the well-wishes!


----------



## melbo

Hi girls! I see I missed ALOT! Shame on all those members for hating on MK. Get a life and let people live theirs &#128544;&#128544;. 
I've been pretty busy at work and don't have much time for anything. I still carry my MK bags daily and get compliments everyday. I now live in my messenger bags.. Crazy because I used to love ginormous bags. 
What's everyone planning for Thanksgiving?


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Hi girls! I see I missed ALOT! Shame on all those members for hating on MK. Get a life and let people live theirs &#128544;&#128544;.
> I've been pretty busy at work and don't have much time for anything. I still carry my MK bags daily and get compliments everyday. I now live in my messenger bags.. Crazy because I used to love ginormous bags.
> What's everyone planning for Thanksgiving?



Hi Melbo! honestly, your better off you missed it. Just got ugly for no darn reason.

How's your kitchen reno going? Messenger bags are great for carrying just what you need and not a lot of what you don't lol.


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> Hi Melbo! honestly, your better off you missed it. Just got ugly for no darn reason.
> 
> How's your kitchen reno going? Messenger bags are great for carrying just what you need and not a lot of what you don't lol.



Ooh, I agree. Glad I missed that.. It would have made my blood boil for obvious reasons! My reno had been put on hold. I'm almost finished so I don't feel so guilty about the procrastination.. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128566;. 
I wish I could fit a giant bag in my locker, but I can't without it getting squished. I always pack a second pair of shoes just in case I need to run errands after work. 
I'm so glad fall is over. I spent a lot of hours cleaning my yard. &#128549;&#128551;
I already started Cmas shopping. I'm pretty much done! Got amazing deals the last few weeks.. Which really helps because I'll be visiting my family this year. They live in Canada, so traveling and taking time off from work is gonna cost me.. But I'm okay with that &#128516;!


----------



## trefusisgirl

melbo said:


> Ooh, I agree. Glad I missed that.. It would have made my blood boil for obvious reasons! My reno had been put on hold. I'm almost finished so I don't feel so guilty about the procrastination.. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128566;.
> I wish I could fit a giant bag in my locker, but I can't without it getting squished. I always pack a second pair of shoes just in case I need to run errands after work.
> I'm so glad fall is over. I spent a lot of hours cleaning my yard. &#128549;&#128551;
> I already started Cmas shopping. I'm pretty much done! Got amazing deals the last few weeks.. Which really helps because I'll be visiting my family this year. They live in Canada, so traveling and taking time off from work is gonna cost me.. But I'm okay with that &#128516;!



Second what Hesitant Shopper said, be glad you missed it, as it saved your blood boiling.  It was totally silly and not necessary from people who are supposedly adults!  Glad it is done and dusted now and we can carry on loving what we love.

We have missed you, well done on starting Cmas shopping, wow I wish I had started mine!  Every year I know I should, every year I never do!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Ooh, I agree. Glad I missed that.. It would have made my blood boil for obvious reasons! My reno had been put on hold. I'm almost finished so I don't feel so guilty about the procrastination.. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128566;.
> I wish I could fit a giant bag in my locker, but I can't without it getting squished. I always pack a second pair of shoes just in case I need to run errands after work.
> I'm so glad fall is over. I spent a lot of hours cleaning my yard. &#128549;&#128551;
> I already started Cmas shopping. I'm pretty much done! Got amazing deals the last few weeks.. Which really helps because I'll be visiting my family this year. They live in Canada, so traveling and taking time off from work is gonna cost me.. But I'm okay with that &#128516;!



Sounds so fun! I also got a ton of xmas shopping done through Amazon - gotta love shopping from home  There are lots of nieces and nephews in our family so I got those out of the way first. Then my parents and step parents, and now just need gifts for my sis and brother...oh and the hubby, haven't figured out what to get him yet. 

I'm also traveling tomorrow, going on a 7 hour roadtrip, hoping there won't be too much traffic...Thanksgiving usually makes a 7 hour drive into 11 hours or so. We are going to leave much later and try to take different freeways to get to the bay area.

Glad to see everything is ok with you!!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Ooh, I agree. Glad I missed that.. It would have made my blood boil for obvious reasons! My reno had been put on hold. I'm almost finished so I don't feel so guilty about the procrastination.. &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56886;.
> I wish I could fit a giant bag in my locker, but I can't without it getting squished. I always pack a second pair of shoes just in case I need to run errands after work.
> I'm so glad fall is over. I spent a lot of hours cleaning my yard. &#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56871;
> I already started Cmas shopping. I'm pretty much done! Got amazing deals the last few weeks.. Which really helps because I'll be visiting my family this year. They live in Canada, so traveling and taking time off from work is gonna cost me.. But I'm okay with that &#55357;&#56836;!



Melbo!!!  You've been missed.  You didn't miss much...just the crazy MK haters & their irrational claims.  You would think grown azz women would behave better but they never cease to amaze me.  I read the thread but decided to ignore it.  That choice was better for my blood pressure. LOL

Thanksgiving in Canada!  That sounds awesome.  I didn't know Canada celebrated Thankgiving.  Sounds like you'll be having a grand time!  I will be traveling to my Mom's & spending the day with family & the kids.  Will have repeat celebration on Sunday once the hubby is home from England.  I will be spending some time picking the brains of the ones I don't have Christmas gifts for yet.  Some family members are extremely hard to buy for.  LOL


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Ooh, I agree. Glad I missed that.. It would have made my blood boil for obvious reasons! My reno had been put on hold. I'm almost finished so I don't feel so guilty about the procrastination.. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128566;.
> I wish I could fit a giant bag in my locker, but I can't without it getting squished. I always pack a second pair of shoes just in case I need to run errands after work.
> I'm so glad fall is over. I spent a lot of hours cleaning my yard. &#128549;&#128551;
> I already started Cmas shopping. I'm pretty much done! Got amazing deals the last few weeks.. Which really helps because I'll be visiting my family this year. They live in Canada, so traveling and taking time off from work is gonna cost me.. But I'm okay with that &#128516;!



LOL, fall can be busy. Winter is just as hectic all the snow... I have not even begun xmas shopping, i will eventually.

Canada, eh?  how fun... that is where i am.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Melbo!!!  You've been missed.  You didn't miss much...just the crazy MK haters & their irrational claims.  You would think grown azz women would behave better but they never cease to amaze me.  I read the thread but decided to ignore it.  That choice was better for my blood pressure. LOL
> 
> Thanksgiving in Canada!  That sounds awesome. * I didn't know Canada celebrated Thankgiving.*  Sounds like you'll be having a grand time!  I will be traveling to my Mom's & spending the day with family & the kids.  Will have repeat celebration on Sunday once the hubby is home from England.  I will be spending some time picking the brains of the ones I don't have Christmas gifts for yet.  Some family members are extremely hard to buy for.  LOL



We do but ours was back in October...


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Hi girls! I see I missed ALOT! Shame on all those members for hating on MK. Get a life and let people live theirs &#128544;&#128544;.
> I've been pretty busy at work and don't have much time for anything. I still carry my MK bags daily and get compliments everyday. I now live in my messenger bags.. Crazy because I used to love ginormous bags.
> What's everyone planning for Thanksgiving?



Hey Melbo!  Great to hear from you! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving &#127831;!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> We do but ours was back in October...



I did not know that.  Happy belated Thanksgiving.  I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## MKbaglover

It has been a while since I posted as the past few weeks have been crazy.  It is almost Thanksgiving for the US but I just thought share my story, as I am thankful for for a miracle this week and I just want to give someone who is ever in my situation a glimmer of hope.  Two weeks ago today I was told by my Dad's GP to rush him to A and E.  There was an infection in his body and they couldn't find it.  He had barely eaten for a few weeks and went from 13stone to 9 stone.  He stayed in a local hospital and a week later he was rushed to the Intensive Care Unit as he rapidly deteriorated.  I saw him for 2 minutes and he couldn't breathe.  Throughout the night he had major surgery as they found a hole in his intestine.  The next day we were told very clearly he would not survive the next few hours.  He was sedated, on a ventilator with maximum oxygen, his blood pressure was 70/40 and this was with the maximum blood pressure medication, his heart rate was 111 and his kidneys were failing.  We stayed by his side and were given all his belongings.  Fast forward a week to today and he is now on a ward!  He was moved on out on Friday but got a chest infection and almost went back to ICU.  He is fighting that and has been talking and eating again.  All anyone ever wants is to be able to have that last chance to speak to their loved ones and I have been blessed with that.  One nurse said it would take an absolute miracle for him to regain consciousness!  Even his kidneys are fine now!  I am under no illusions about the future, he will be in hospital for months and his leukaemia has returned but I am soo thankful to have had the opportunity to say my peace to him and he has said all he needs to say to me. 

I just felt I should share and give others some hope!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Sounds so fun! I also got a ton of xmas shopping done through Amazon - gotta love shopping from home  There are lots of nieces and nephews in our family so I got those out of the way first. Then my parents and step parents, and now just need gifts for my sis and brother...oh and the hubby, haven't figured out what to get him yet.
> 
> I'm also traveling tomorrow, going on a 7 hour roadtrip, hoping there won't be too much traffic...Thanksgiving usually makes a 7 hour drive into 11 hours or so. We are going to leave much later and try to take different freeways to get to the bay area.
> 
> Glad to see everything is ok with you!!



Nice to see you, pinkalicious! Wow, that's a loong drive! I'm assuming you have some good play lists to help you get through it? 
Last year, I did most of my shopping on amazon, but this year I've found some amazing deals at target and kohl's. I also got some photo canvases and personalized calendars for awesome prices! I still can't believe how much I saved! This is the year of photo gifting, lol. I'm also missing DH... Not sure what to get him either &#128560;. 
Any new bags or you still on a (voluntary) ban?


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Second what Hesitant Shopper said, be glad you missed it, as it saved your blood boiling.  It was totally silly and not necessary from people who are supposedly adults!  Glad it is done and dusted now and we can carry on loving what we love.
> 
> We have missed you, well done on starting Cmas shopping, wow I wish I had started mine!  Every year I know I should, every year I never do!



I feel you! Last year I missed out on great prices because I wasn't sure what I wanted to gift. This time I'm like, "you get what you get and you don't get upset" and so far it's been working out fine, lol! &#128513; &#128513; 
I despise going out on black Friday, but their online prices are the best, better than cyber Monday and Cmas. &#128522;


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Melbo!!!  You've been missed.  You didn't miss much...just the crazy MK haters & their irrational claims.  You would think grown azz women would behave better but they never cease to amaze me.  I read the thread but decided to ignore it.  That choice was better for my blood pressure. LOL
> 
> Thanksgiving in Canada!  That sounds awesome.  I didn't know Canada celebrated Thankgiving.  Sounds like you'll be having a grand time!  I will be traveling to my Mom's & spending the day with family & the kids.  Will have repeat celebration on Sunday once the hubby is home from England.  I will be spending some time picking the brains of the ones I don't have Christmas gifts for yet.  Some family members are extremely hard to buy for.  LOL



Aww, thanks! I feel the love! Sorry, I didn't clarify, I'll be going to Canada for Cmas!! Canada celebrates Thanksgiving in October, if I'm correct, but it has nothing to do with the American Thanksgiving. 
You'll be having Two feasts! I could get used to that &#128518;&#128518;. 
I know.. Presents are soooo hard. They never get any easier!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> It has been a while since I posted as the past few weeks have been crazy.  It is almost Thanksgiving for the US but I just thought share my story, as I am thankful for for a miracle this week and I just want to give someone who is ever in my situation a glimmer of hope.  Two weeks ago today I was told by my Dad's GP to rush him to A and E.  There was an infection in his body and they couldn't find it.  He had barely eaten for a few weeks and went from 13stone to 9 stone.  He stayed in a local hospital and a week later he was rushed to the Intensive Care Unit as he rapidly deteriorated.  I saw him for 2 minutes and he couldn't breathe.  Throughout the night he had major surgery as they found a hole in his intestine.  The next day we were told very clearly he would not survive the next few hours.  He was sedated, on a ventilator with maximum oxygen, his blood pressure was 70/40 and this was with the maximum blood pressure medication, his heart rate was 111 and his kidneys were failing.  We stayed by his side and were given all his belongings.  Fast forward a week to today and he is now on a ward!  He was moved on out on Friday but got a chest infection and almost went back to ICU.  He is fighting that and has been talking and eating again.  All anyone ever wants is to be able to have that last chance to speak to their loved ones and I have been blessed with that.  One nurse said it would take an absolute miracle for him to regain consciousness!  Even his kidneys are fine now!  I am under no illusions about the future, he will be in hospital for months and his leukaemia has returned but I am soo thankful to have had the opportunity to say my peace to him and he has said all he needs to say to me.
> 
> I just felt I should share and give others some hope!



I'm so sorry you have been going through this but I'm glad to hear you father is better.  That's a gift from God.  It's always comforting to have that chance to be with loved ones one more time.  I did not have that with my father as we lost him quickly to a heart attack.  I have often wished I could have been able to say goodbye but it was not in the cards.  Tell your loved one that you love them & make memories while you can because tomorrow is not promised.  I will keep you & your family in my prayers.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Aww, thanks! I feel the love! Sorry, I didn't clarify, I'll be going to Canada for Cmas!! Canada celebrates Thanksgiving in October, if I'm correct, but it has nothing to do with the American Thanksgiving.
> You'll be having Two feasts! I could get used to that &#128518;&#128518;.
> I know.. Presents are soooo hard. They never get any easier!



Christmas in Canada would be even better.  What part of Canada will you travel to & will there be lots of real snow?  In the South, we don't get snow; we get ice that kinda looks like snow.  I've always wanted to spend Christmas someplace where there's real snow & have a white Christmas.  But we always travel to my mom's for the holidays.  She's 85 & likes to have all the family around.  So we do a lot of cooking & a lot of eating!!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> It has been a while since I posted as the past few weeks have been crazy.  It is almost Thanksgiving for the US but I just thought share my story, as I am thankful for for a miracle this week and I just want to give someone who is ever in my situation a glimmer of hope.  Two weeks ago today I was told by my Dad's GP to rush him to A and E.  There was an infection in his body and they couldn't find it.  He had barely eaten for a few weeks and went from 13stone to 9 stone.  He stayed in a local hospital and a week later he was rushed to the Intensive Care Unit as he rapidly deteriorated.  I saw him for 2 minutes and he couldn't breathe.  Throughout the night he had major surgery as they found a hole in his intestine.  The next day we were told very clearly he would not survive the next few hours.  He was sedated, on a ventilator with maximum oxygen, his blood pressure was 70/40 and this was with the maximum blood pressure medication, his heart rate was 111 and his kidneys were failing.  We stayed by his side and were given all his belongings.  Fast forward a week to today and he is now on a ward!  He was moved on out on Friday but got a chest infection and almost went back to ICU.  He is fighting that and has been talking and eating again.  All anyone ever wants is to be able to have that last chance to speak to their loved ones and I have been blessed with that.  One nurse said it would take an absolute miracle for him to regain consciousness!  Even his kidneys are fine now!  I am under no illusions about the future, he will be in hospital for months and his leukaemia has returned but I am soo thankful to have had the opportunity to say my peace to him and he has said all he needs to say to me.
> 
> I just felt I should share and give others some hope!



Oh gosh, thank you for sharing your story! I'm so glad you got another chance to speak to him. I know how important that is. My Husband just lost his grandfather on Monday, and he wasn't able to say his final goodbye's. It's heartbreaking because his grandfather was a role figure in DH's life. 
Have a blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry you have been going through this but I'm glad to hear you father is better.  That's a gift from God.  It's always comforting to have that chance to be with loved ones one more time.  I did not have that with my father as we lost him quickly to a heart attack.  I have often wished I could have been able to say goodbye but it was not in the cards.  Tell your loved one that you love them & make memories while you can because tomorrow is not promised.  I will keep you & your family in my prayers.




I totally agree with you about telling loved ones how much they mean and thank you for your prayers.  I understand how hard it is to loose someone so quick too as my mum died of a heart attack a few years ago and I still can't believe I have got this extra time with him.


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Oh gosh, thank you for sharing your story! I'm so glad you got another chance to speak to him. I know how important that is. My Husband just lost his grandfather on Monday, and he wasn't able to say his final goodbye's. It's heartbreaking because his grandfather was a role figure in DH's life.
> Have a blessed Thanksgiving!




It is hard when someone who means so much goes, especially at this time of year.  These situations are always hard but for some reason the saying goodbye and being at peace is so important to us all.  I just wanted to give people some hope, I know that it is rare and more often than not people don't get that second chance.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Christmas in Canada would be even better.  What part of Canada will you travel to & will there be lots of real snow?  In the South, we don't get snow; we get ice that kinda looks like snow.  I've always wanted to spend Christmas someplace where there's real snow & have a white Christmas.  But we always travel to my mom's for the holidays.  She's 85 & likes to have all the family around.  So we do a lot of cooking & a lot of eating!!



Cmas at mom's is the best! Brings back lots of warm memories &#128522;! I'll be in Montreal, but don't need to travel much to get snow since I live in new York &#128552;. Winter in Canada is brutal. I was there for a couple and never got used to it. Snow is piled so high on the sidewalk that it's just as tall as I am (5ft)! The wind would freeze the moisture in my eyes and it feels horrible! I'm glad my winter isn't as bad as Canada's, lol. You should definitely get to experience a "white Christmas" though.. There's nothing like it&#128522;.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> It has been a while since I posted as the past few weeks have been crazy.  It is almost Thanksgiving for the US but I just thought share my story, as I am thankful for for a miracle this week and I just want to give someone who is ever in my situation a glimmer of hope.  Two weeks ago today I was told by my Dad's GP to rush him to A and E.  There was an infection in his body and they couldn't find it.  He had barely eaten for a few weeks and went from 13stone to 9 stone.  He stayed in a local hospital and a week later he was rushed to the Intensive Care Unit as he rapidly deteriorated.  I saw him for 2 minutes and he couldn't breathe.  Throughout the night he had major surgery as they found a hole in his intestine.  The next day we were told very clearly he would not survive the next few hours.  He was sedated, on a ventilator with maximum oxygen, his blood pressure was 70/40 and this was with the maximum blood pressure medication, his heart rate was 111 and his kidneys were failing.  We stayed by his side and were given all his belongings.  Fast forward a week to today and he is now on a ward!  He was moved on out on Friday but got a chest infection and almost went back to ICU.  He is fighting that and has been talking and eating again.  All anyone ever wants is to be able to have that last chance to speak to their loved ones and I have been blessed with that.  One nurse said it would take an absolute miracle for him to regain consciousness!  Even his kidneys are fine now!  I am under no illusions about the future, he will be in hospital for months and his leukaemia has returned but I am soo thankful to have had the opportunity to say my peace to him and he has said all he needs to say to me.
> 
> I just felt I should share and give others some hope!




That is incredible, I work in health services and it is so pleasing to hear stories about patients making a turn around.  Ur dad is clearly a fighter and human nature never ceases to amaze me and it is amazing for u and ur family.x


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Cmas at mom's is the best! Brings back lots of warm memories &#128522;! I'll be in Montreal, but don't need to travel much to get snow since I live in new York &#128552;. Winter in Canada is brutal. I was there for a couple and never got used to it. Snow is piled so high on the sidewalk that it's just as tall as I am (5ft)! The wind would freeze the moisture in my eyes and it feels horrible! I'm glad my winter isn't as bad as Canada's, lol. You should definitely get to experience a "white Christmas" though.. There's nothing like it&#128522;.



Yes, DH & I plan to spend a Christmas somewhere that has snow.  Friends of ours recommended Jackson Hole Wyoming during Christmas/New Years.  They said everything is decorated & lit up, horse drawn sled rides, all kinds of fun stuff.  We're thinking about doing something like that in the future.  Right now, everyone gathers at my mom's house for all the holidays.  She's the matriarch of the family & has outlived all her siblings so everyone.... children, grandchildren, great grandchildren, cousins, nieces & nephews & their children all come to Mama's house.  There will be close to 45 people at her house for Thanksgiving tomorrow.  I've cooked 2 hams & lots of vegetables.  I'm leaving out early in the morning to make the commute (it's only about a 2 hour drive) so I can help with the set up.  The boys & their girlfriends will come a little later.  It will be a Southern Thanksgiving with a house full of family & friends.  And I'm going to be pooped when it's over. LOL


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Yes, DH & I plan to spend a Christmas somewhere that has snow.  Friends of ours recommended Jackson Hole Wyoming during Christmas/New Years.  They said everything is decorated & lit up, horse drawn sled rides, all kinds of fun stuff.  We're thinking about doing something like that in the future.  Right now, everyone gathers at my mom's house for all the holidays.  She's the matriarch of the family & has outlived all her siblings so everyone.... children, grandchildren, great grandchildren, cousins, nieces & nephews & their children all come to Mama's house.  There will be close to 45 people at her house for Thanksgiving tomorrow.  I've cooked 2 hams & lots of vegetables.  I'm leaving out early in the morning to make the commute (it's only about a 2 hour drive) so I can help with the set up.  The boys & their girlfriends will come a little later.  It will be a Southern Thanksgiving with a house full of family & friends.  And I'm going to be pooped when it's over. LOL



Lol! You're gonna need a mini-vacation after all that hard work &#128516;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Lol! You're gonna need a mini-vacation after all that hard work &#128516;



I wish!  Hubby flys in on Saturday so I get to do it all over again for him, just not on the same scale.  He's not a big dessert eater so I can just bring back a sample platter from all that will be at Mama's along with some of his favorite vegetables.  I will be cooking another ham just for him, though.  I'll be doing that Saturday morning,  I'm not an after Thanksgiving store shopper &  prefer to do my shopping online so I'll have some time for more cooking.  After it's all over, I may have to treat myself to a spa day!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> It has been a while since I posted as the past few weeks have been crazy.  It is almost Thanksgiving for the US but I just thought share my story, as I am thankful for for a miracle this week and I just want to give someone who is ever in my situation a glimmer of hope.  Two weeks ago today I was told by my Dad's GP to rush him to A and E.  There was an infection in his body and they couldn't find it.  He had barely eaten for a few weeks and went from 13stone to 9 stone.  He stayed in a local hospital and a week later he was rushed to the Intensive Care Unit as he rapidly deteriorated.  I saw him for 2 minutes and he couldn't breathe.  Throughout the night he had major surgery as they found a hole in his intestine.  The next day we were told very clearly he would not survive the next few hours.  He was sedated, on a ventilator with maximum oxygen, his blood pressure was 70/40 and this was with the maximum blood pressure medication, his heart rate was 111 and his kidneys were failing.  We stayed by his side and were given all his belongings.  Fast forward a week to today and he is now on a ward!  He was moved on out on Friday but got a chest infection and almost went back to ICU.  He is fighting that and has been talking and eating again.  All anyone ever wants is to be able to have that last chance to speak to their loved ones and I have been blessed with that.  One nurse said it would take an absolute miracle for him to regain consciousness!  Even his kidneys are fine now!  I am under no illusions about the future, he will be in hospital for months and his leukaemia has returned but I am soo thankful to have had the opportunity to say my peace to him and he has said all he needs to say to me.
> 
> I just felt I should share and give others some hope!



Thank you for sharing what you've been going through hon. Im so heartened to hear that your dad is fighting like a trooper xx 

I really hope you get to spend a wonderful Christmas with your dad and the rest of your family.

My dad has a very rare form of motor neuron disease so yeah... I know that feeling of saying what you need to. Its a bit too much of a rollercoaster when parents get ill, you suddenly become the "grownup" which is hard.

Am sure your DH is being a rock. Remember to take some care of yourself through all this xx


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just want to wish all you ladies in the US and Canada a wonderful Thanksgiving! Hope you all enjoy a happy holiday with your loved ones. Looking forward to seeing some Black Friday bargains! x


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> That is incredible, I work in health services and it is so pleasing to hear stories about patients making a turn around.  Ur dad is clearly a fighter and human nature never ceases to amaze me and it is amazing for u and ur family.x



I was amazed at the care he has got since going into ICU and the medical ward.  The ICU was amazing to witness, no relative wants to have to be visiting that space but it was a privilege to see the amount of care given to each patient. The nurse that was with my Dad the day he was 'dying' was great, like a mum to me- she sat with me, hugged me and just listened.  



DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you for sharing what you've been going through hon. Im so heartened to hear that your dad is fighting like a trooper xx
> 
> I really hope you get to spend a wonderful Christmas with your dad and the rest of your family.
> 
> My dad has a very rare form of motor neuron disease so yeah... I know that feeling of saying what you need to. Its a bit too much of a rollercoaster when parents get ill, you suddenly become the "grownup" which is hard.
> 
> Am sure your DH is being a rock. Remember to take some care of yourself through all this xx



Thank you, you are right I wasn't looking after myself very well last week- I think I ate in every fast food/ takeaway place in the area!!  It is a roller coaster isn't it and the role reversal is strange, especially for proud Dads having to have their child look after them, it must be hard for them.  My husband has been great, he is trying to make sure we eat better now!


----------



## MKbaglover

diamondsforever said:


> just want to wish all you ladies in the us and canada a wonderful thanksgiving! Hope you all enjoy a happy holiday with your loved ones. Looking forward to seeing some black friday bargains! X


+1!


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Yes, DH & I plan to spend a Christmas somewhere that has snow.  Friends of ours recommended Jackson Hole Wyoming during Christmas/New Years.  They said everything is decorated & lit up, horse drawn sled rides, all kinds of fun stuff.  We're thinking about doing something like that in the future.  Right now, everyone gathers at my mom's house for all the holidays.  She's the matriarch of the family & has outlived all her siblings so everyone.... children, grandchildren, great grandchildren, cousins, nieces & nephews & their children all come to Mama's house.  There will be close to 45 people at her house for Thanksgiving tomorrow.  I've cooked 2 hams & lots of vegetables.  I'm leaving out early in the morning to make the commute (it's only about a 2 hour drive) so I can help with the set up.  The boys & their girlfriends will come a little later.  It will be a Southern Thanksgiving with a house full of family & friends.  And I'm going to be pooped when it's over. LOL


I love the sound of this, this is how I think celebrations like this should be.  Have a lovely time, it sounds really special.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> It has been a while since I posted as the past few weeks have been crazy.  It is almost Thanksgiving for the US but I just thought share my story, as I am thankful for for a miracle this week and I just want to give someone who is ever in my situation a glimmer of hope.  Two weeks ago today I was told by my Dad's GP to rush him to A and E.  There was an infection in his body and they couldn't find it.  He had barely eaten for a few weeks and went from 13stone to 9 stone.  He stayed in a local hospital and a week later he was rushed to the Intensive Care Unit as he rapidly deteriorated.  I saw him for 2 minutes and he couldn't breathe.  Throughout the night he had major surgery as they found a hole in his intestine.  The next day we were told very clearly he would not survive the next few hours.  He was sedated, on a ventilator with maximum oxygen, his blood pressure was 70/40 and this was with the maximum blood pressure medication, his heart rate was 111 and his kidneys were failing.  We stayed by his side and were given all his belongings.  Fast forward a week to today and he is now on a ward!  He was moved on out on Friday but got a chest infection and almost went back to ICU.  He is fighting that and has been talking and eating again.  All anyone ever wants is to be able to have that last chance to speak to their loved ones and I have been blessed with that.  One nurse said it would take an absolute miracle for him to regain consciousness!  Even his kidneys are fine now!  I am under no illusions about the future, he will be in hospital for months and his leukaemia has returned but I am soo thankful to have had the opportunity to say my peace to him and he has said all he needs to say to me.
> 
> I just felt I should share and give others some hope!



I wish him all the best, many hugs to you.


----------



## trefusisgirl

To all you lovely ladies across the pond from me in the US, Happy Thanksgiving, hope you are all having a lovely day with good food, spending time with your friends and family.[emoji490][emoji485]x


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> To all you lovely ladies across the pond from me in the US, Happy Thanksgiving, hope you are all having a lovely day with good food, spending time with your friends and family.[emoji490][emoji485]x



Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> to all you lovely ladies across the pond from me in the us, happy thanksgiving, hope you are all having a lovely day with good food, spending time with your friends and family.[emoji490][emoji485]x



+1!


----------



## laurelenas

Hello. I made an online order from Macy's back in August and decided to send the bag back by mail. I followed their instructions and everything. The package was received at the store back in September but they never credited my account because according to someone, the package did not contain the bag that I was returning, what?? The store is now looking into this and will supposedly call me back. Has this happened to anyone before? I have returned other bags by mail before without issues... I guess my other option if they don't resolve it is to file a claim through my credit card. What a pain.


----------



## Minkette

laurelenas said:


> Hello. I made an online order from Macy's back in August and decided to send the bag back by mail. I followed their instructions and everything. The package was received at the store back in September but they never credited my account because according to someone, the package did not contain the bag that I was returning, what?? The store is now looking into this and will supposedly call me back. Has this happened to anyone before? I have returned other bags by mail before without issues... I guess my other option if they don't resolve it is to file a claim through my credit card. What a pain.


Yes!!! I tweeted Macys and they found the bag in the warehouse hours later... refunded the next day


----------



## BeachBagGal

Happy Belated Thanksgiving or Thursday to all! lol. I'm just catching up on tpf after being out of town for several days. I did order a small crossbody in DD from Bloomies...hoping this will be the keeper for a small crossbody. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's deals and steals they've gotten!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm going to be hitting the post Christmas sales in Boston....yay!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm going to be hitting the post Christmas sales in Boston....yay!!




Omg amazing, hope you snag lots of bargains.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Omg amazing, hope you snag lots of bargains.



Thank you  omg I know, this is crazy. DH went off piste with this; he got a deal with BA on Black Friday and booked the flights after I went to bed. Only just told me today! Ekkk! Going to have to figure out what's missing from my collection...


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you  omg I know, this is crazy. DH went off piste with this; he got a deal with BA on Black Friday and booked the flights after I went to bed. Only just told me today! Ekkk! Going to have to figure out what's missing from my collection...




Wow how amazng is he, plus managing to keep the secret till today. Get started on your list, gosh mine would be huge however many I have I always have more to add. Bet you will get some real bargains and see some sights along the way.  U'll be wanting xmas over quickly this year I take it lol.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm going to be hitting the post Christmas sales in Boston....yay!!


Oh how exiting!! I have always thought Boston would be lovely to visit.  How exiting!  So many places in the US get the perfect seasonal weather, hot dry Summers, beautiful Autumn colours and proper snow in Winter (not just a wee sciff of snow that brings everything to a halt here!).  I am fed up with our 'one' season!  It was as warm a few days ago as it was in Summer and we have had the amount of rain hasn't changed much!  We used to have seasonal weather but not the past few years.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm going to be hitting the post Christmas sales in Boston....yay!!



Sounds like it'll be a great time!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you  omg I know, this is crazy. DH went off piste with this; he got a deal with BA on Black Friday and booked the flights after I went to bed. Only just told me today! Ekkk! Going to have to figure out what's missing from my collection...




Omg how fun!!! How sweet is he!?
What are you looking to add to your collection???


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you  omg I know, this is crazy. DH went off piste with this; he got a deal with BA on Black Friday and booked the flights after I went to bed. Only just told me today! Ekkk! Going to have to figure out what's missing from my collection...



Sounds so exciting! Looking forward to your reveals!


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow how amazng is he, plus managing to keep the secret till today. Get started on your list, gosh mine would be huge however many I have I always have more to add. Bet you will get some real bargains and see some sights along the way.  U'll be wanting xmas over quickly this year I take it lol.





MKbaglover said:


> Oh how exiting!! I have always thought Boston would be lovely to visit.  How exiting!  So many places in the US get the perfect seasonal weather, hot dry Summers, beautiful Autumn colours and proper snow in Winter (not just a wee sciff of snow that brings everything to a halt here!).  I am fed up with our 'one' season!  It was as warm a few days ago as it was in Summer and we have had the amount of rain hasn't changed much!  We used to have seasonal weather but not the past few years.





HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds like it'll be a great time!





Pinkalicious said:


> Omg how fun!!! How sweet is he!?
> What are you looking to add to your collection???





myluvofbags said:


> Sounds so exciting! Looking forward to your reveals!



Thanks girls! I've always thought Boston looks like a nice place for a visit too MKBaglover. Nice mix of historical stuff, culture, nightlife and shopping. Love the east coast winters, the cold is nice when its snowing properly or clear sunny days.

I must step away from the Selma's this time Pinkalicious! 
I'd be tempted by the Sloan with SHW, or maybe something in ballet or cinder if its a good price. Will have to have a think.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Um, guys? did you all notice  CinthiaZ account is now deactivated? i am lost, did i miss something here??


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Um, guys? did you all notice  CinthiaZ account is now deactivated? i am lost, did i miss something here??



Yes, I noticed that a while ago. She must have been banned for some reason since you can't voluntarily deactivate your account.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I noticed that a while ago. She must have been banned for some reason since you can't voluntarily deactivate your account.....



Oh, didn't know that. I saw her on a bit ago, didn't think much of it since she had that move.


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Um, guys? did you all notice  CinthiaZ account is now deactivated? i am lost, did i miss something here??





keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I noticed that a while ago. She must have been banned for some reason since you can't voluntarily deactivate your account.....



I was wondering the same thing and came to the same conclusion.  I miss reading all her wisdom on leather and seeing the older more unusual bags that she owns/ comes across.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Um, guys? did you all notice  CinthiaZ account is now deactivated? i am lost, did i miss something here??



Deactivated? I noticed she hasn't been around but figured with her move and the holidays she was busy. Was thinking if cdtracing might know anything. Sad to hear.


----------



## cdtracing

Yes, her account was deactivatied a few weeks ago.  I'm not privy as to the reasons, tho.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Yes, her account was deactivatied a few weeks ago.  I'm not privy as to the reasons, tho.



Ok, thanks cdtracing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Yes, her account was deactivatied a few weeks ago.  I'm not privy as to the reasons, tho.



Didn't realize till today, i did notice i hadn't seen her but felt she was busy. Thanks though.


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Didn't realize till today, i did notice i hadn't seen her but felt she was busy. Thanks though.



+1 also wondered where she was.


----------



## Bellepedia

I noticed she wasnt around.. I could say she was the first one to respond and reply each and every message..


----------



## melbo

Omg, I was waiting for her to rely so I could check the thread, but then I thought I missed her reply. I don't understand.... This makes me so sad.


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Omg, I was waiting for her to rely so I could check the thread, but then I thought I missed her reply. I don't understand.... This makes me so sad.




Yeah ugh I know... Will/does tpf reactivate accounts they've closed? Say after a certain period of time?


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah ugh I know... Will/does tpf reactivate accounts they've closed? Say after a certain period of time?



I don't know, but most likely not. I don't understand what happened. Apparently there is a point system and one you reach the full number, your account gets deactivated. She's been here for a long time.. Maybe she didn't realize she had any strikes? It's not like it's something we can see and keep aware of.
P. S. Keeping my fingers crossed. I've seen some posts where people have their accounts reactivated after some times. I really really hope this is the case with CinthiaZ.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I don't know, but most likely not. I don't understand what happened. Apparently there is a point system and one you reach the full number, your account gets deactivated. She's been here for a long time.. Maybe she didn't realize she had any strikes? It's not like it's something we can see and keep aware of.
> P. S. Keeping my fingers crossed. I've seen some posts where people have their accounts reactivated after some times. I really really hope this is the case with CinthiaZ.




That is so sad... I miss her posts! She was fun and spunky and spoke her mind. She needs to try to get back on here!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> I don't know, but most likely not. I don't understand what happened. Apparently there is a point system and one you reach the full number, your account gets deactivated. She's been here for a long time.. Maybe she didn't realize she had any strikes? It's not like it's something we can see and keep aware of.
> P. S. Keeping my fingers crossed. I've seen some posts where people have their accounts reactivated after some times. I really really hope this is the case with CinthiaZ.



I had no idea a point system existed. However, i would assume she would be informed (or at least i would hope so) of any infractions resulting in a loss of her membership. 

Too bad though, i don't think we will know, i wasn't aware of any new drama? Tho i admit i try my best to just avoid it.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> I had no idea a point system existed. However, i would assume she would be informed (or at least i would hope so) of any infractions resulting in a loss of her membership.
> 
> Too bad though, i don't think we will know, i wasn't aware of any new drama? Tho i admit i try my best to just avoid it.



There is an area under your profile that lists infraction counts. Not sure if many are aware of this and I would also think you would be hopefully notified if you reach a certain point and of course the reasons so you refrain from doing it again.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> There is an area under your profile that lists infraction counts. Not sure if many are aware of this and I would also think you would be hopefully notified if you reach a certain point and of course the reasons so you refrain from doing it again.



Oh you're right! I'm always on the mobile app, but I just went to my profile and saw the infractions.


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> I had no idea a point system existed. However, i would assume she would be informed (or at least i would hope so) of any infractions resulting in a loss of her membership.
> 
> Too bad though, i don't think we will know, i wasn't aware of any new drama? Tho i admit i try my best to just avoid it.



Yeah, the mods usually write to let you know if you got an infractions and why. I was also unaware of any drama. I have no time for any of that. My life is hectic enough. &#128551;&#128549;


----------



## Minkette

myluvofbags said:


> There is an area under your profile that lists infraction counts. Not sure if many are aware of this and I would also think you would be hopefully notified if you reach a certain point and of course the reasons so you refrain from doing it again.


so interesting... I didn't see this on my profile. Where would I find it?


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> so interesting... I didn't see this on my profile. Where would I find it?



Hit the thing that looks like a head then it takes you to your profile.  This is on my phone app. I know the desk top version has a lot more features.


----------



## Minkette

myluvofbags said:


> Hit the thing that looks like a head then it takes you to your profile.  This is on my phone app. I know the desk top version has a lot more features.



Oh wow... Thank you. Got it to work. Never knew they were tracking those although I have received warnings for posting chats in picture only threads. Sometimes I forget which thread I'm in. Week!


----------



## AuntJulie

myluvofbags said:


> Hit the thing that looks like a head then it takes you to your profile.  This is on my phone app. I know the desk top version has a lot more features.



I'm on an iPad and don't see the head.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Has anyone had any luck doing an exchange at the MK boutique on a final sale item? I just want to switch the color out, but have the exact same bag/style. I tried calling them and the SA told me to bring it in, but he can't make any guarantees. He said if I had a gift receipt or if someone else bought it for me he would be able to do the exchange. But I didn't get a gift receipt


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Has anyone had any luck doing an exchange at the MK boutique on a final sale item? I just want to switch the color out, but have the exact same bag/style. I tried calling them and the SA told me to bring it in, but he can't make any guarantees. He said if I had a gift receipt or if someone else bought it for me he would be able to do the exchange. But I didn't get a gift receipt



Just go back and tell them it is a gift but didn't get a gift receipt. Do the transaction again then with the gift receipt do the change. I know, lots of work, they should just do it! Ugh...


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Just go back and tell them it is a gift but didn't get a gift receipt. Do the transaction again then with the gift receipt do the change. I know, lots of work, they should just do it! Ugh...




 Haha good idea!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christmas raffle being drawn at my work tomorrow.... Top prize is £1200 Victoria Beckham Blush handbag! Brought a ticket naturally....!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Christmas raffle being drawn at my work tomorrow.... Top prize is £1200 Victoria Beckham Blush handbag! Brought a ticket naturally....!



Woo-hoo, good luck!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha good idea!



I always try to remember now to get a gift receipt, that way if I change my mind I can at least get a merchandise credit for later.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> I always try to remember now to get a gift receipt, that way if I change my mind I can at least get a merchandise credit for later.


have u ever gone back and asked for a gift receipt? They are so unpredictable. Last time I came back a week later to get a copy of my receipt and they gave me such a hard time. Hopefully this time it will be easy since it is the holidays.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Christmas raffle being drawn at my work tomorrow.... Top prize is £1200 Victoria Beckham Blush handbag! Brought a ticket naturally....!



WOW!!  That's awesome!!  Let us know if you win & don't forget pics!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Christmas raffle being drawn at my work tomorrow.... Top prize is £1200 Victoria Beckham Blush handbag! Brought a ticket naturally....!




I would buy a bunch of tickets!!!!! good luck!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> have u ever gone back and asked for a gift receipt? They are so unpredictable. Last time I came back a week later to get a copy of my receipt and they gave me such a hard time. Hopefully this time it will be easy since it is the holidays.



Yes actually just recently. I bought my daughter and watch for Christmas and about a week later realize the lady didn't give me one. One of the SA (I adore most of them) helped me. He did mention he might not be able to pull it up, something about updates to the system. But he found it and printed it out for me.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hi guys. I'm contemplating a bluish bag. Of the three which color do you think looks best colorwise and lasting as far as not a fad color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Christmas raffle being drawn at my work tomorrow.... Top prize is £1200 Victoria Beckham Blush handbag! Brought a ticket naturally....!



Awesome! best of luck! 



myluvofbags said:


> Hi guys. I'm contemplating a bluish bag. Of the three which color do you think looks best colorwise and lasting as far as not a fad color.



First or last would be my pick. The middle is bluer than i prefer but we all have our preferences of coarse.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Hi guys. I'm contemplating a bluish bag. Of the three which color do you think looks best colorwise and lasting as far as not a fad color.




For me it would be the first one, steel blue, gorgeous classic won't date colour.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Yes actually just recently. I bought my daughter and watch for Christmas and about a week later realize the lady didn't give me one. One of the SA (I adore most of them) helped me. He did mention he might not be able to pull it up, so
> mething about updates to the system. But he found it and printed it out for me.



Thanks! I will go early tomorrow morning before the mall gets packed!! 



myluvofbags said:


> Hi guys. I'm contemplating a bluish bag. Of the three which color do you think looks best colorwise and lasting as far as not a fad color.



I love all of them but I would say the Miranda blue or the Lexi blue. But the Selby looks like the most "neutral" and would match a lot of things. I don't like the white stitching though. The lexi is my favorite.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Hi guys. I'm contemplating a bluish bag. Of the three which color do you think looks best colorwise and lasting as far as not a fad color.



All are pretty (LOVE blue bags!), but cobalt looks the most gorgeous to me...nice and saturated. I ordered a KS bag in cobalt (was dying for this color!) and received it today and they sent me a red one instead.  They no longer have the blue one in stock. Mind you the red one is gorgeous, but I wanted the blue because I would wear that more as an everyday bag. Ah well.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Hi guys. I'm contemplating a bluish bag. Of the three which color do you think looks best colorwise and lasting as far as not a fad color.



I like them all but my vote is for the Cobalt Lexi!!  I would love to find a large Lexi in Cobalt!!!  The Blue Miranda would be my second choice.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> All are pretty (LOVE blue bags!), but cobalt looks the most gorgeous to me...nice and saturated. I ordered a KS bag in cobalt (was dying for this color!) and received it today and they sent me a red one instead.  They no longer have the blue one in stock. Mind you the red one is gorgeous, but I wanted the blue because I would wear that more as an everyday bag. Ah well.



Oooh was it the Holden street lanie lux? I wanted that one in store but when I went back it was sold out so I opted for the raisin color.  That's too bad. &#128546; Really sucks when that happens.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Oooh was it the Holden street lanie lux? I wanted that one in store but when I went back it was sold out so I opted for the raisin color.  That's too bad. [emoji22] Really sucks when that happens.




Yeah it sucks!

Actually it was the Small Ella in Bright Lapis Blue. They sent me Cherry Liquor (a bright, fun red btw). I was tempted to keep the red one because it's so pretty and an awesome deal, but everyday red bags don't work with my wardrobe, except for maybe this time of year. I'm trying not to get caught up with the red because it's X-mas time. A bright blue bag would totally go with my wardrobe. Then again I haven't sent the red one back yet lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah it sucks!
> 
> Actually it was the Small Ella in Bright Lapis Blue. They sent me Cherry Liquor (a bright, fun red btw). I was tempted to keep the red one because it's so pretty and an awesome deal, but everyday red bags don't work with my wardrobe, except for maybe this time of year. I'm trying not to get caught up with the red because it's X-mas time. A bright blue bag would totally go with my wardrobe. Then again I haven't sent the red one back yet lol.



Just looked it up. The lapis is a gorgeous color  and it looks so comfy to use.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Hi guys. I'm contemplating a bluish bag. Of the three which color do you think looks best colorwise and lasting as far as not a fad color.



Love the first one. It looks like a year-round blue. The second one is too blue and the last one looks seasonal....


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Just looked it up. The lapis is a gorgeous color  and it looks so comfy to use.




Thanks. Yeah I was disappointed. Ah well maybe another time. [emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Woo-hoo, good luck!





cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  That's awesome!!  Let us know if you win & don't forget pics!!!!





Pinkalicious said:


> I would buy a bunch of tickets!!!!! good luck!





HesitantShopper said:


> Awesome! best of luck!
> 
> First or last would be my pick. The middle is bluer than i prefer but we all have our preferences of coarse.



Thanks girls! Unfortunately no VB bag win for me 
Takings from the raffle went to the local women's shelter and food bank so very good causes. Some older guy won it! Bet his wife is pleased!


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! Unfortunately no VB bag win for me
> Takings from the raffle went to the local women's shelter and food bank so very good causes. Some older guy won it! Bet his wife is pleased!



Sorry you didn't win but the money went to a good cause!  I hope the guy's wife is happy!!  Either that or he will be carrying a really nice bag to work!! LOL


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Yes actually just recently. I bought my daughter and watch for Christmas and about a week later realize the lady didn't give me one. One of the SA (I adore most of them) helped me. He did mention he might not be able to pull it up, something about updates to the system. But he found it and printed it out for me.




Thanks for the tip! I got my gift receipt pretty painlessly today. I guess it was just that one location that gave me a hard time for getting receipts. I did want to get a gift receipt for my dusty rose Hamilton traveler as well lol but I backed out last minute. Maybe I will go again next week [emoji23]


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! Unfortunately no VB bag win for me
> Takings from the raffle went to the local women's shelter and food bank so very good causes. Some older guy won it! Bet his wife is pleased!



That's to bad, what great causes they have supported though!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just wanted to wish all you girls a very Merry Christmas! We're all very lucky to be part of such a fun and friendly forum, it's been a great year in TPF. What is everyone doing for Christmas Eve? I'm packed for Boston, housework done and all presents wrapped. Enjoying a glass of Cava and cooking fish and chips for DH and I. Nothing planned for tonight except watching National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, bliss!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Just wanted to wish all you girls a very Merry Christmas! We're all very lucky to be part of such a fun and friendly forum, it's been a great year in TPF. What is everyone doing for Christmas Eve? I'm packed for Boston, housework done and all presents wrapped. Enjoying a glass of Cava and cooking fish and chips for DH and I. Nothing planned for tonight except watching National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, bliss!




Same from me to everyone as well and u diamondsforever enjoy that boston trip, just two more days and ur on ur way, so excited for u. Have a fab time.x


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Same from me to everyone as well and u diamondsforever enjoy that boston trip, just two more days and ur on ur way, so excited for u. Have a fab time.x



Thank you hon! Merry Christmas to you! How are you spending Christmas Eve night? x


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you hon! Merry Christmas to you! How are you spending Christmas Eve night? x




We are sitting in our lounge with the xmas tree and lots of lovely smelling candles watching xmas tv.  Our 19 year old is off out on the lash so we will stay home and be the oldies and watch our telly and sip our wine lol.  Pressies to wrap but have to wait till son goes out as they are his!x


----------



## Sarah03

Happy Holidays, TPF Friends!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Just wanted to wish all you girls a very Merry Christmas! We're all very lucky to be part of such a fun and friendly forum, it's been a great year in TPF. What is everyone doing for Christmas Eve? I'm packed for Boston, housework done and all presents wrapped. Enjoying a glass of Cava and cooking fish and chips for DH and I. Nothing planned for tonight except watching National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, bliss!




Merry Christmas DF! Have a safe trip to Boston! I'm still wrapping gifts and family is coming into town tonight, the next few days will surely be so busy with lots of eating and maybe a trip to the snow 

And merry Christmas to everyone else, so happy to have a fun community here


----------



## cdtracing

Merry Christmas to the MK family!!  For those traveling, Safe journeys!  Enjoy your time with friends & family.  I'm spending the day finishing up my baking before we head out to my mothers to be with the rest of the family. Wishing everyone a very Merry & Joyful Christmas!!:xtree::santawave:


----------



## myluvofbags

Merry Christmas all you great guy's and gals here on TPF! I hope everyone gets all their wishes! Have fun and be safe.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Happy Holidays to the MK tpf crew!!!! Just finished my nails and ready to hit the shower before heading to a nice dinner with the fam. Then it's gift time! I haven't figured out which bag I'm carrying this eve. Decisions, decisions. I have enough to choose from lol. 

Be safe, merry, and carry a pretty handbag!! [emoji3]


----------



## MKbaglover

Merry Christmas everyone on the MK forum!!  I hope everyone has a lovely day whatever their plans are.  Safe journeys, lots of lovely food and exchanging gifts.  The last batch of mince pies are out of the oven, all presents wrapped and we are about to pop open a bottle of fizz and watch a Christmas film (still to be chosen!).  Diamondsforever, enjoy Boston!!
:xtree::santawave:


----------



## HeatherL

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Just wanted to wish all you girls a very Merry Christmas! We're all very lucky to be part of such a fun and friendly forum, it's been a great year in TPF. What is everyone doing for Christmas Eve? I'm packed for Boston, housework done and all presents wrapped. Enjoying a glass of Cava and cooking fish and chips for DH and I. Nothing planned for tonight except watching National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, bliss!



Happy Christmas to you as well! Tonight, wrapping, baking, cooking.. tho i need to stop stuffing shortbreads in my mouth.. 

SAfe travels!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Happy Christmas to all of you at the MK forum! Safe travels and well wishes for a wonderful Holiday!


----------



## Minkette

Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoying my first Christmas in the first home I have ever bought. Didn't expect it to be 80 degrees tho! Lol! Movies later today!!!


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoying my first Christmas in the first home I have ever bought. Didn't expect it to be 80 degrees tho! Lol! Movies later today!!!



Sounds like lots of fun! Congrats for the house!

Merry Christmas to you and all of us here too!


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoying my first Christmas in the first home I have ever bought. Didn't expect it to be 80 degrees tho! Lol! Movies later today!!!



Congratulations, what a very exciting and special Christmas for you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Happy Holidays to the MK tpf crew!!!! Just finished my nails and ready to hit the shower before heading to a nice dinner with the fam. Then it's gift time! I haven't figured out which bag I'm carrying this eve. Decisions, decisions. I have enough to choose from lol.
> 
> Be safe, merry, and carry a pretty handbag!! [emoji3]




I ended up carrying this Coach cutie....


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hope that everyone has enjoyed their xmas and is looking forward to new Year.  I am so stuffed with turkey and trimmings I can hardly move.  I have been very good today, I have surfed the boxing day uk sales and although tempted have not ordered any mk.  I am however expecting some new china mugs, new rugs, a chair and a soup maker!!! Well they were to good a deal to miss out on, no honestly they were!  Haven't told dh so when they deliver the new comfy chair for our conservatory tomorrow he won't have a clue what is being delivered!  Gotta love the sales.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Hope that everyone has enjoyed their xmas and is looking forward to new Year.  I am so stuffed with turkey and trimmings I can hardly move.  I have been very good today, I have surfed the boxing day uk sales and although tempted have not ordered any mk.  I am however expecting some new china mugs, new rugs, a chair and a soup maker!!! Well they were to good a deal to miss out on, no honestly they were!  Haven't told dh so when they deliver the new comfy chair for our conservatory tomorrow he won't have a clue what is being delivered!  Gotta love the sales.



Ditto! 'Bout the sales, I mean. You could make a big reveal here, it's the coffee thread after all.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Ditto! 'Bout the sales, I mean. You could make a big reveal here, it's the coffee thread after all.




Lol I could, but who wants to see a new chair and a soup maker!  Well the chair is nice, but the soup maker is just practical.

I almost bought a cindy make up bag but decided the soup maker was more necessary for us as a family.  It was tough though as it was pink with shw and I really fancied it.

Hope u've had a fab xmas.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol I could, but who wants to see a new chair and a soup maker!  Well the chair is nice, but the soup maker is just practical.
> 
> I almost bought a cindy make up bag but decided the soup maker was more necessary for us as a family.  It was tough though as it was pink with shw and I really fancied it.
> 
> Hope u've had a fab xmas.



Oh, I'm interested! I love to see new stuff, especially if it's a nice piece of furniture. About the soup maker you might be right though.  Hope you'll get the pink cindy later on.

Yeap, we had a pretty nice Christmas, thanks! Too bad my hubby had to work all these nights to cover for someone else, so he was almost falling asleep at the Christmas party....


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Hope that everyone has enjoyed their xmas and is looking forward to new Year.  I am so stuffed with turkey and trimmings I can hardly move.  I have been very good today, I have surfed the boxing day uk sales and although tempted have not ordered any mk.  I am however expecting some new china mugs, new rugs, a chair and a soup maker!!! Well they were to good a deal to miss out on, no honestly they were!  Haven't told dh so when they deliver the new comfy chair for our conservatory tomorrow he won't have a clue what is being delivered!  Gotta love the sales.



Sounds like you got some nice things, even if it's not purses lol. I wasn't impressed by the boxing day sales... MK only had 20% and Coach, i already got a bag lol.


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoying my first Christmas in the first home I have ever bought. Didn't expect it to be 80 degrees tho! Lol! Movies later today!!!



Congratulations!!!!  What a wonderful blessing to spend Christmas in your very first home!


----------



## trefusisgirl

This isn't a bag, this was my sale bargain and I am so pleased with it.  I recently decorated my conservatory and this was my finishing touch. I'd been on the look out for a chair to replace the previous one & oh my it is so comfy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoying my first Christmas in the first home I have ever bought. Didn't expect it to be 80 degrees tho! Lol! Movies later today!!!



Congrats! we were very mild for this part of the world too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> This isn't a bag, this was my sale bargain and I am so pleased with it.  I recently decorated my conservatory and this was my finishing touch. I'd been on the look out for a chair to replace the previous one & oh my it is so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223578



This is a lovely chair! and pretty room. All it needs is a cat on the chair.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> This is a lovely chair! and pretty room. All it needs is a cat on the chair.




The closest i've got is a hairy husband, I will try and get him to curl into a tight ball on there and purr a bit lol.

I use this room for when I work at home, we never used to use it before I re-styled and re-decorated now we use it all the time, which is so satisfying.  Worth all my time and effort.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> The closest i've got is a hairy husband, I will try and get him to curl into a tight ball on there and purr a bit lol.
> 
> I use this room for when I work at home, we never used to use it before I re-styled and re-decorated now we use it all the time, which is so satisfying.  Worth all my time and effort.



 well at least he wouldn't claw it.. er, i think? it has a lovely window! looks like a perfect wind down and find you sanity spot.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> This isn't a bag, this was my sale bargain and I am so pleased with it.  I recently decorated my conservatory and this was my finishing touch. I'd been on the look out for a chair to replace the previous one & oh my it is so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223578



Your chair if perfect for your office!  Now I don't know about a cat, as posted by HesitantShopper, but a Rottweiler would look great sitting in it!!   I have dogs, not cats.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Your chair if perfect for your office!  Now I don't know about a cat, as posted by HesitantShopper, but a Rottweiler would look great sitting in it!!   I have dogs, not cats.




Lol, I think it may be a tad small for such a large dog.

Since posting the chair has been given a nice new cushion and the floor a new rug and now it is complete in there and my next task is our sitting room and kitchen.  I am on a mission this year to get rooms re-decorated.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, I think it may be a tad small for such a large dog.
> 
> Since posting the chair has been given a nice new cushion and the floor a new rug and now it is complete in there and my next task is our sitting room and kitchen.  I am on a mission this year to get rooms re-decorated.
> 
> View attachment 3223898



Everything looks so nice and the placement just right. Sounds like you're having fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, I think it may be a tad small for such a large dog.
> 
> Since posting the chair has been given a nice new cushion and the floor a new rug and now it is complete in there and my next task is our sitting room and kitchen.  I am on a mission this year to get rooms re-decorated.
> 
> View attachment 3223898




Looks nice and relaxing in that spot. [emoji3] Nice job! By the way what bag is hanging on the chair?  Looks like a MK Luggage....?


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> This isn't a bag, this was my sale bargain and I am so pleased with it.  I recently decorated my conservatory and this was my finishing touch. I'd been on the look out for a chair to replace the previous one & oh my it is so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223578



Lovely! Looks very comfy indeed. And I love the big window too!! What a view! From my office I have a view of my driveway LOL.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, I think it may be a tad small for such a large dog.
> 
> Since posting the chair has been given a nice new cushion and the floor a new rug and now it is complete in there and my next task is our sitting room and kitchen.  I am on a mission this year to get rooms re-decorated.
> 
> View attachment 3223898



Love your entire office room! Looks so inviting to just sit in the new chair and relax with a book... or the ipad


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks nice and relaxing in that spot. [emoji3] Nice job! By the way what bag is hanging on the chair?  Looks like a MK Luggage....?




Lol well I had to get an mk bag in there! It is my bedford tassle, quite right in luggage, it is one of my fav go to weekend bags.  There is a jet set in steel grey in there to but that missed out on the photo op.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Love your entire office room! Looks so inviting to just sit in the new chair and relax with a book... or the ipad




Thank u, Yep I was in there reading a book earlier whilst my hubby watched rugby in one of our other rooms. It is a lovely space to read and surf the net in.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Lovely! Looks very comfy indeed. And I love the big window too!! What a view! From my office I have a view of my driveway LOL.




I love the view of my garden, particularly in the summer
Months when everything is flowering.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Everything looks so nice and the placement just right. Sounds like you're having fun!




Thank you, I love pulling rooms together to see something finished gives me such a sense of achievement.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, I think it may be a tad small for such a large dog.
> 
> Since posting the chair has been given a nice new cushion and the floor a new rug and now it is complete in there and my next task is our sitting room and kitchen.  I am on a mission this year to get rooms re-decorated.
> 
> View attachment 3223898



New rug & cushion look awesome!!!  Great job!   I'd like to get new living room furniture myself this year.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol well I had to get an mk bag in there! It is my bedford tassle, quite right in luggage, it is one of my fav go to weekend bags.  There is a jet set in steel grey in there to but that missed out on the photo op.




I love that style bag! So cute and functional. I've bought this bag twice and returned due to the colors just not working for me on that particular bag. It's still on my radar. Nordies has it in DD. Thinking about it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> I love that style bag! So cute and functional. I've bought this bag twice and returned due to the colors just not working for me on that particular bag. It's still on my radar. Nordies has it in DD. Thinking about it.




Oh I am going to be a terrible enabler, buy it, dd is one of
my all time fav colours and I love the bag as it really is functional.  I nearly bought a bright pink one rather than the luggage, but felt I wouldn't get as much use from it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh I am going to be a terrible enabler, buy it, dd is one of
> my all time fav colours and I love the bag as it really is functional.  I nearly bought a bright pink one rather than the luggage, but felt I wouldn't get as much use from it.




Haha yeah and they have it 40% off right now. Yikes.


----------



## alisonmrichie

Looks like the perfect spot for relaxing I don't know what relaxing feels like anymore used to have my own craft room/office but that was turned into a bedroom to keep the peace.


----------



## trefusisgirl

alisonmrichie said:


> Looks like the perfect spot for relaxing I don't know what relaxing feels like anymore used to have my own craft room/office but that was turned into a bedroom to keep the peace.




Oh dear, it is so difficult to please everyone. This was such an unused space for over 10years but a bit of tlc
And it has become a much loved space.  There is only me,
My son and hubby so not many to work out who has where, as my son's room has everything he needs.


----------



## alisonmrichie

We have 3 boys the 3rd was the reason it became a bedroom again lol


----------



## trefusisgirl

alisonmrichie said:


> We have 3 boys the 3rd was the reason it became a bedroom again lol




Ah ha well family is the most important thing. One day it will be urs alone again


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, I think it may be a tad small for such a large dog.
> 
> Since posting the chair has been given a nice new cushion and the floor a new rug and now it is complete in there and my next task is our sitting room and kitchen.  I am on a mission this year to get rooms re-decorated.
> 
> View attachment 3223898



Very nice! love the view of the garden.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Your chair if perfect for your office!  Now I don't know about a cat, as posted by HesitantShopper, but a Rottweiler would look great sitting in it!!   I have dogs, not cats.



Oh got those too, but the cats rule for laying in places.. you don't argue with a cat lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Slim MK pickings here in Boston so far! I checked out Macy's and the MK boutique yesterday. Not much caught my eye except the Sloan in Ballet with SHW and a black patent Sloan style bag with silver chains around it (a bit like a Chanel Boy Bag I guess) does anyone know what that style is called? Oh and Ballet Riley with SHW....
I need another pink bag like a hole in the head! 
Its cold and snowy so DH and I are headed to the Tea Party Museum and Ships today for some culture.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Slim MK pickings here in Boston so far! I checked out Macy's and the MK boutique yesterday. Not much caught my eye except the Sloan in Ballet with SHW and a black patent Sloan style bag with silver chains around it (a bit like a Chanel Boy Bag I guess) does anyone know what that style is called? Oh and Ballet Riley with SHW....
> 
> I need another pink bag like a hole in the head!
> 
> Its cold and snowy so DH and I are headed to the Tea Party Museum and Ships today for some culture.




Oh the sloan in ballet sounds nice, what a shame the pickings are slim. No doubt all been snapped up for presents for xmas, or sales treats.  I have the sloan in black with shw and it is so like a chanel bag, but a lot cheaper.  It is the most glorious leather.

Here the flooding continues to dominate the news.  Awful time for poor people up country.  Plus still weirdly warm and rainy.  But jealous of the snow.

Continue to enjoy yourselves sounds like your dh and you have the right idea today going to somewhere inside.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh the sloan in ballet sounds nice, what a shame the pickings are slim. No doubt all been snapped up for presents for xmas, or sales treats.  I have the sloan in black with shw and it is so like a chanel bag, but a lot cheaper.  It is the most glorious leather.
> 
> Here the flooding continues to dominate the news.  Awful time for poor people up country.  Plus still weirdly warm and rainy.  But jealous of the snow.
> 
> Continue to enjoy yourselves sounds like your dh and you have the right idea today going to somewhere inside.



We've been following the floods on the news, its just terrible isn't it. Its going to take a long time to rebuild, then there's always the lingering worry its going to happen again. Hope you're OK, saw flood warnings for the South West? 

The weather here today has been freezing driving rain all day so We've discovered the joy of Uber cabs! We've been to the JFK memorial library and museum and the Tea Party Museum for a live reenactment of the Boston Tea Party. Really enjoyed both, very interactive.

I've done a little shopping, raided the sale in Bath and Body Works and had a quick Tiffany stop for earrings


----------



## trefusisgirl

We have been really lucky but elsewhere has been battered by frank as he is called lol. Lot of those that have been flooded re-flooded and coastal places badly affected.  

Oh that sounds a really interesting thing to do go to a reenactment.  Glad u and dh enjoyed that and jealous of the trip to Tiffany's haven't bought anything from them for years, they do such lovely things.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> We've been following the floods on the news, its just terrible isn't it. Its going to take a long time to rebuild, then there's always the lingering worry its going to happen again. Hope you're OK, saw flood warnings for the South West?
> 
> 
> 
> The weather here today has been freezing driving rain all day so We've discovered the joy of Uber cabs! We've been to the JFK memorial library and museum and the Tea Party Museum for a live reenactment of the Boston Tea Party. Really enjoyed both, very interactive.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done a little shopping, raided the sale in Bath and Body Works and had a quick Tiffany stop for earrings




I replied but forgot to quote u duh brain that I am!


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> We have been really lucky but elsewhere has been battered by frank as he is called lol. Lot of those that have been flooded re-flooded and coastal places badly affected.
> 
> Oh that sounds a really interesting thing to do go to a reenactment.  Glad u and dh enjoyed that and jealous of the trip to Tiffany's haven't bought anything from them for years, they do such lovely things.



The reports on the news about the floods are just terrible! 10 yrs ago we had a flooded house when I was living with my parents so I'm feeling for these poor people a lot  will take a long time to rebuild. Glad you're OK Trefusisgirl! x and Happy New Year! What are you doing tonight? DH and i have been on a 3 mile historical walk around Boston today called The Freedom Trail. I was "treated" to an Uber cab back to the hotel at the end 

Having a rest and toasting everyone back home with the remnants of the drinks we brought at the start of the week before we head on out for fireworks and dinner.

Happy New Years to everyone else on TPF as well! Loved being stateside this week, has been so much fun and very hospitable.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> The reports on the news about the floods are just terrible! 10 yrs ago we had a flooded house when I was living with my parents so I'm feeling for these poor people a lot  will take a long time to rebuild. Glad you're OK Trefusisgirl! x and Happy New Year! What are you doing tonight? DH and i have been on a 3 mile historical walk around Boston today called The Freedom Trail. I was "treated" to an Uber cab back to the hotel at the end
> 
> Having a rest and toasting everyone back home with the remnants of the drinks we brought at the start of the week before we head on out for fireworks and dinner.
> 
> Happy New Years to everyone else on TPF as well! Loved being stateside this week, has been so much fun and very hospitable.


Glad you are having lovely time, you certainly choose a good week to miss the weather.   I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday and Happy New Year to you and also to everyone else!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Happy New Year to everyone on tpf, thank you for all being such a lovely set of people over the last year.  It is so wonderful to be able to spend virtual time with you and here's to 2016.[emoji485]&#128578;


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> The reports on the news about the floods are just terrible! 10 yrs ago we had a flooded house when I was living with my parents so I'm feeling for these poor people a lot  will take a long time to rebuild. Glad you're OK Trefusisgirl! x and Happy New Year! What are you doing tonight? DH and i have been on a 3 mile historical walk around Boston today called The Freedom Trail. I was "treated" to an Uber cab back to the hotel at the end
> 
> 
> 
> Having a rest and toasting everyone back home with the remnants of the drinks we brought at the start of the week before we head on out for fireworks and dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years to everyone else on TPF as well! Loved being stateside this week, has been so much fun and very hospitable.




We are sad we are in watching rubbish tv!  Our son is out on the razzle dazzle, he is staying at a friends thankfully so no being woken up at 4am with him falling through the front door.  hope ur enjoying the Boston new year festivities, fireworks and dinner sounds fab. We are enjoying fireworks across our local area as we live up high so can see other towns and one in particular will do a fab display come midnight.

Wow and ur keeping fit to boot on ur hols.  Uber cab, i'd have required an ambulance lol.x


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Happy New Year to everyone on tpf, thank you for all being such a lovely set of people over the last year.  It is so wonderful to be able to spend virtual time with you and here's to 2016.[emoji485]&#128578;



Happy New year all! best wishes to everyone.


----------



## cdtracing

Happy New Year to all in our tPF Family!!!!!  Hope you all stay safe & have a prosperous & blessed New Year!!


----------



## laurelenas

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Happy New Year!!


----------



## melbo

Happy new years! &#127878; &#127878;&#127878;


----------



## andral5

Happy New Year! May the new year bring us tons of awesome bags, bag charms, shoes, jewelry and other goodies we might want!

West Coast here, that's why I'm so late


----------



## myluvofbags

Happy New Year! Wishing everyone happiness and prosperity for the new year.


----------



## Minkette

myluvofbags said:


> Happy New Year! Wishing everyone happiness and prosperity for the new year.



Happy New Years!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Hi all! I have been well actually just finished watching all of Empire and wanted to ask if anyone else who watches noticed that alot of bags carried especially by cookie looks like MK bags. I spotted at least 3 I'm pretty sure are, one i believe is a skorpios. I managed to get a shot of one. Anyone else notice stuff like that while watching TV or movie's? Lol!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Hi all! I have been well actually just finished watching all of Empire and wanted to ask if anyone else who watches noticed that alot of bags carried especially by cookie looks like MK bags. I spotted at least 3 I'm pretty sure are, one i believe is a skorpios. I managed to get a shot of one. Anyone else notice stuff like that while watching TV or movie's? Lol!



Ummm yes! You're not the only one! &#128516;&#128516; once I get a lot of exposure to a certain style I'm like "I want!". Soo bad!


----------



## cdtracing

I notice bags on TV & in movies from time to time.  I haven't watched Empire though.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Ummm yes! You're not the only one! &#128516;&#128516; once I get a lot of exposure to a certain style I'm like "I want!". Soo bad!



Hahaha, good to hear I'm not only one. On another note, how is the house coming along? Is your kitchen done? Must be beautiful what you did with the cabinets. I haven't done anything sewing wise except re stitch some throw pillows. I just started to crochet and definitely need to practice alot, lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I notice bags on TV & in movies from time to time.  I haven't watched Empire though.



I heard a lot about the show so decided to try it out and got hooked. I can't wait till it comes back in March.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Ummm yes! You're not the only one! &#128516;&#128516; once I get a lot of exposure to a certain style I'm like "I want!". Soo bad!



Oh forgot to add I have been seeing alot of Lilac/Lavender bags coming out. Must be the next spring color. Mr. Kors are listening? Even though I just got one from Coach if MMK comes out with one I'll probably want it. &#128516;


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Hahaha, good to hear I'm not only one. On another note, how is the house coming along? Is your kitchen done? Must be beautiful what you did with the cabinets. I haven't done anything sewing wise except re stitch some throw pillows. I just started to crochet and definitely need to practice alot, lol.








myluvofbags said:


> Oh forgot to add I have been seeing alot of Lilac/Lavender bags coming out. Must be the next spring color. Mr. Kors are listening? Even though I just got one from Coach if MMK comes out with one I'll probably want it. &#128516;


Honestly, I have about a third left of the kitchen. It was going well up until the holidays and since I work retail, it really went downhill, lol. I'm going to finish it soon though. I still got all the supplies cluttering up my dining room..&#128566;&#128566;.
I sewed a little while ago, but just shortened the hem of some pj's I bought. Sooo comfy, but I tend to ruin the bottom because they drag. Not this time! 
Omg, I have seen all these beautiful lavender bags. I saw the coach one and I had a moment of jealousy, lol! I still haven't broken my ban.. But I have been breaking the bank buying clothes, shoes, makeup, and nail polish &#128516;&#128513;&#128513;. What's a girl to do!?


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I notice bags on TV & in movies from time to time.  I haven't watched Empire though.



I am the same, i do notice  on TV(don't watch movies) and print ads too lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Hi all! I have been well actually just finished watching all of Empire and wanted to ask if anyone else who watches noticed that alot of bags carried especially by cookie looks like MK bags. I spotted at least 3 I'm pretty sure are, one i believe is a skorpios. I managed to get a shot of one. Anyone else notice stuff like that while watching TV or movie's? Lol!



I'm always bag watching. I will pause a tv show up to get a better look at a bag. I always love when I spot MK. I hate window shopping but I will go downtown or to a mall to bag watch as people walk by....


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm always bag watching. I will pause a tv show up to get a better look at a bag. I always love when I spot MK. I hate window shopping but I will go downtown or to a mall to bag watch as people walk by....



Hehe, I also look at what others are carrying. I feel proud if I can name it in my head, lol! &#128513;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Went to TK Maxx today for a browse and was looking in their clearence section and they had a mini jet set tote for £60 due to broken zipper and I just knew on catching sight of it, it was counterfeit.

I was shocked and took it to the counter and asked to speak to a manager and when she arrived pointed out it was counterfeit and the reasons why comparing it to my large jet set that I happened to be carrying.  I said what people do which is to bring them back aftee purchasing real items and getting refunds as I know they do not knowingly sell counterfeit as it is their companies livelihood that is at stake.  The manager said one of the staff must have taken it as a faulty return and thanked me and said she would now have a bit more knowledge to educate her staff.  Once I showed her the crispy almost paper like lining, the rubbish finish, zips etc she said it was obvious but obviously they don't train their staff in knowing what to look for.

It was my good deed for the day and I know it was a genuine mistake on that stores part.

I just can't get over how unscrupulous the person who brazenly walked in and returned it or swapped it over for a real one must have been!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

trefusisgirl said:


> Went to TK Maxx today for a browse and was looking in their clearence section and they had a mini jet set tote for £60 due to broken zipper and I just knew on catching sight of it, it was counterfeit.
> 
> I was shocked and took it to the counter and asked to speak to a manager and when she arrived pointed out it was counterfeit and the reasons why comparing it to my large jet set that I happened to be carrying.  I said what people do which is to bring them back aftee purchasing real items and getting refunds as I know they do not knowingly sell counterfeit as it is their companies livelihood that is at stake.  The manager said one of the staff must have taken it as a faulty return and thanked me and said she would now have a bit more knowledge to educate her staff.  Once I showed her the crispy almost paper like lining, the rubbish finish, zips etc she said it was obvious but obviously they don't train their staff in knowing what to look for.
> 
> It was my good deed for the day and I know it was a genuine mistake on that stores part.
> 
> I just can't get over how unscrupulous the person who brazenly walked in and returned it or swapped it over for a real one must have been!!




Good job!!! I always oogle the MKs at marshalls. If I ever found a fake I would definitely report it too. I don't get how some people can do that... I guess they are not affected by a guilty conscience. I know I wouldn't be able to sleep at night! What a sad world we live in


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Went to TK Maxx today for a browse and was looking in their clearence section and they had a mini jet set tote for £60 due to broken zipper and I just knew on catching sight of it, it was counterfeit.
> 
> I was shocked and took it to the counter and asked to speak to a manager and when she arrived pointed out it was counterfeit and the reasons why comparing it to my large jet set that I happened to be carrying.  I said what people do which is to bring them back aftee purchasing real items and getting refunds as I know they do not knowingly sell counterfeit as it is their companies livelihood that is at stake.  The manager said one of the staff must have taken it as a faulty return and thanked me and said she would now have a bit more knowledge to educate her staff.  Once I showed her the crispy almost paper like lining, the rubbish finish, zips etc she said it was obvious but obviously they don't train their staff in knowing what to look for.
> 
> It was my good deed for the day and I know it was a genuine mistake on that stores part.
> 
> I just can't get over how unscrupulous the person who brazenly walked in and returned it or swapped it over for a real one must have been!!



Wow, crazy! Good for you for bringing that to the managers attention! I would hate walking out of a store with a counterfeit bag &#128544;&#128545;.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Went to TK Maxx today for a browse and was looking in their clearence section and they had a mini jet set tote for £60 due to broken zipper and I just knew on catching sight of it, it was counterfeit.
> 
> I was shocked and took it to the counter and asked to speak to a manager and when she arrived pointed out it was counterfeit and the reasons why comparing it to my large jet set that I happened to be carrying.  I said what people do which is to bring them back aftee purchasing real items and getting refunds as I know they do not knowingly sell counterfeit as it is their companies livelihood that is at stake.  The manager said one of the staff must have taken it as a faulty return and thanked me and said she would now have a bit more knowledge to educate her staff.  Once I showed her the crispy almost paper like lining, the rubbish finish, zips etc she said it was obvious but obviously they don't train their staff in knowing what to look for.
> 
> It was my good deed for the day and I know it was a genuine mistake on that stores part.
> 
> I just can't get over how unscrupulous the person who brazenly walked in and returned it or swapped it over for a real one must have been!!



Good Job, Tre!!!  Yes, TJ & TK Maxx don't sell counterfeits; this is obviously a mistake.  The manager is probably right that it was take in as a faulty return by a SA that doesn't know the difference.  This does happen in stores.  Counterfeiters will go to any length they can to steal people's hard earned money.

I'm glad the manager was open to listen to your knowledge & is willing to pass that information along to her SA's.  The more they know & understand, the harder it will be for these counterfeits to slip through the cracks.
:salute::urock:


----------



## trefusisgirl

Pinkalicious said:


> Good job!!! I always oogle the MKs at marshalls. If I ever found a fake I would definitely report it too. I don't get how some people can do that... I guess they are not affected by a guilty conscience. I know I wouldn't be able to sleep at night! What a sad world we live in







melbo said:


> Wow, crazy! Good for you for bringing that to the managers attention! I would hate walking out of a store with a counterfeit bag [emoji34][emoji35].







cdtracing said:


> Good Job, Tre!!!  Yes, TJ & TK Maxx don't sell counterfeits; this is obviously a mistake.  The manager is probably right that it was take in as a faulty return by a SA that doesn't know the difference.  This does happen in stores.  Counterfeiters will go to any length they can to steal people's hard earned money.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the manager was open to listen to your knowledge & is willing to pass that information along to her SA's.  The more they know & understand, the harder it will be for these counterfeits to slip through the cracks.
> 
> :salute::urock:




Thanks ladies, I just couldn't walk by and leave it given this is where I buy a lot of my MK bags, so know they had been dupped by someone returning it who knew full well that their SA's didn't know what they were looking at.

I think part of the issue and I don't know if Marshalls and TJ Maxx are the same is, when you buy a bag in there it doesn't come up on receipt what it is, it just shows u've purchased a bag for say £129.99.  I think if as a company they changed that so it was clear what the actual bag was, it would give them more protection.  But I do also think they should try and give some basic guidance to SA's about fake spotting, just a general overview.  I meant to say to the manager, who obviously took the bag off sale, that she should report it to their head office but would assume she will.

I can now see why i've read about people's belief they can sell fakes, but I know it isn't them knowingly doing it, it is down to a lack of handbag education at the tills!

For first time ever they had a Kate Spade yesterday, it was lovely but bright red and I knew I wouldn't use it but sure someone will snap it up quickly.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Went to TK Maxx today for a browse and was looking in their clearence section and they had a mini jet set tote for £60 due to broken zipper and I just knew on catching sight of it, it was counterfeit.
> 
> I was shocked and took it to the counter and asked to speak to a manager and when she arrived pointed out it was counterfeit and the reasons why comparing it to my large jet set that I happened to be carrying.  I said what people do which is to bring them back aftee purchasing real items and getting refunds as I know they do not knowingly sell counterfeit as it is their companies livelihood that is at stake.  The manager said one of the staff must have taken it as a faulty return and thanked me and said she would now have a bit more knowledge to educate her staff.  Once I showed her the crispy almost paper like lining, the rubbish finish, zips etc she said it was obvious but obviously they don't train their staff in knowing what to look for.
> 
> It was my good deed for the day and I know it was a genuine mistake on that stores part.
> 
> I just can't get over how unscrupulous the person who brazenly walked in and returned it or swapped it over for a real one must have been!!



Good for you! what a shame it's come to this sort of thing.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Went to TK Maxx today for a browse and was looking in their clearence section and they had a mini jet set tote for £60 due to broken zipper and I just knew on catching sight of it, it was counterfeit.
> 
> I was shocked and took it to the counter and asked to speak to a manager and when she arrived pointed out it was counterfeit and the reasons why comparing it to my large jet set that I happened to be carrying.  I said what people do which is to bring them back aftee purchasing real items and getting refunds as I know they do not knowingly sell counterfeit as it is their companies livelihood that is at stake.  The manager said one of the staff must have taken it as a faulty return and thanked me and said she would now have a bit more knowledge to educate her staff.  Once I showed her the crispy almost paper like lining, the rubbish finish, zips etc she said it was obvious but obviously they don't train their staff in knowing what to look for.
> 
> It was my good deed for the day and I know it was a genuine mistake on that stores part.
> 
> I just can't get over how unscrupulous the person who brazenly walked in and returned it or swapped it over for a real one must have been!!




I really can't believe some people go to those lengths to get themselves a particular bag.  How can they enjoy carrying it knowing what they have done?  There are so many pretty, no brand bags for low prices that they could enjoy.  I suppose they do it so they can sell a genuine bag on eBay and spend the money elsewhere. 

Glad you pointed it out to the manager but as someone else posted about a fake at Marshalls recently I think this must be a recent tactic.  The SAs don't know every detail about all the bags they stock and wouldn't recognise a fake for a lot of brands.


----------



## Bellepedia

MKbaglover said:


> I really can't believe some people go to those lengths to get themselves a particular bag.  How can they enjoy carrying it knowing what they have done?  There are so many pretty, no brand bags for low prices that they could enjoy.  I suppose they do it so they can sell a genuine bag on eBay and spend the money elsewhere.
> 
> Glad you pointed it out to the manager but as someone else posted about a fake at Marshalls recently I think this must be a recent tactic.  The SAs don't know every detail about all the bags they stock and wouldn't recognise a fake for a lot of brands.




Ive faced it once.. I was in ross once to get some home decor and was obviously in purse section.. And saw a embossed tote..which looked way too cheap to pass even for a Walmart bag(no offence.. Talking Quality wise..) i really wonder how can people do something so bad..

Not to mention, been to Tjmaxx this week and last week too and they had a selma in navy.. And the zipper pull was sooooo thin that it told me the entire story..!!


----------



## Aya89

coivcte said:


> I didn't notice this style until they started popping up every time I am at the station waiting for a train.....strange.
> 
> I just love how flat it is, yes I agree that its great for carrying some A4 paper or folder.
> 
> Wish they have metal feet but they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> If any ladies here own any MK leather version of this bag! please post.
> 
> Would love to see mod shots!
> 
> I am only 150 cm, I wonder if it's too long for me?




Just read this post[emoji51]
I own one in pearl grey saffiano leather.



I'm 165cm tall. 
It's a very useful bag, can carry a lot. It has zipper in the middle for your laptop, wallet etc.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bellepedia said:


> Ive faced it once.. I was in ross once to get some home decor and was obviously in purse section.. And saw a embossed tote..which looked way too cheap to pass even for a Walmart bag(no offence.. Talking Quality wise..) i really wonder how can people do something so bad..
> 
> Not to mention, been to Tjmaxx this week and last week too and they had a selma in navy.. And the zipper pull was sooooo thin that it told me the entire story..!!




Did you take it to the sales desk and ask about it?  Sounds like it was same thing I found, someone clearly returning a fake bag and cause the sa's don't know a genuine from a fake the decitful customer gets a refund and the fake bag gets put out for resale.  

Like you I don't get how people can do it, but clearly some are unscrupulous.  They don't care that someone else may end up buying it as they probably only think it is a large chain so no matter if they loose money.

Beyond belief really that there are such people around.


----------



## iheart_purses

Has anyone else heard of Therealreal.com, selling designer items on consignment, I want to know if anyone else has tried it out or had any good finds on it or even looked at this site yet?


----------



## DiamondsForever

So excited!! DH and I are spending 2.5 weeks in Texas in March!! Does anyone know where the best shopping is?? Flying to Austin, then visiting Dallas, San Antonio and Houston. Road trip!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Daziedazie1 said:


> Oh my goodness I never get lucky with tk maxx we never hav any Michael kors bags in any of ours...  Would this one be a good size...  I love the purse I'm always stroking it when I'm paying for something haha x




My local has had loads in last year hence why I have a large collection lol and this is bags and purses.  I have been super lucky with my finds not paying over £130 for any of the bags.

The bag you have posted, is really quite tiny irl.  It depends what you want it for, but it won't hold much at all.  If you want something a bit bigger i'd recommend the medium Selma messenger which comes in a variety of colours.  As I say depends. U would need a small purse for the hamilton if you don't already have one.


----------



## Daziedazie1

trefusisgirl said:


> My local has had loads in last year hence why I have a large collection lol and this is bags and purses.  I have been super lucky with my finds not paying over £130 for any of the bags.
> 
> The bag you have posted, is really quite tiny irl.  It depends what you want it for, but it won't hold much at all.  If you want something a bit bigger i'd recommend the medium Selma messenger which comes in a variety of colours.  As I say depends. U would need a small purse for the hamilton if you don't already have one.



Oh im so jealous I'm always popping intoine hoping they would hav them...  Oh im glad u said that as I'm looking something big enuf to use every day with the matching purse and it's really big...  I bought a jet set tote can't remember the name of it but I can't get used to not having a messenger type bag it's always slipping off my shoulder...  So need a good sized one for every day...  I must keep a look out for bargain selmas then haha I swear my addiction will only get worse xxx


----------



## trefusisgirl

Wow marks and spencer in UK, current collection, umm massive copy or no!  They have another few that look like MK and Mulberries!!!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Daziedazie1 said:


> Oh im so jealous I'm always popping intoine hoping they would hav them...  Oh im glad u said that as I'm looking something big enuf to use every day with the matching purse and it's really big...  I bought a jet set tote can't remember the name of it but I can't get used to not having a messenger type bag it's always slipping off my shoulder...  So need a good sized one for every day...  I must keep a look out for bargain selmas then haha I swear my addiction will only get worse xxx




I wouldn't say practical for everyday much more little weekend or evening bag.  

I have been lucky with our store and also when I went to Dorset got a large Sutton in one up there.

This week they had a rhea but it was mandarin and way to bright for me and a totally impractical for me, white Selma.  You just have to keep nipping in I fond.

Umm ur addiction will get worse being on here!!  We all help to enable lol.


----------



## Daziedazie1

trefusisgirl said:


> I wouldn't say practical for everyday much more little weekend or evening bag.
> 
> I have been lucky with our store and also when I went to Dorset got a large Sutton in one up there.
> 
> This week they had a rhea but it was mandarin and way to bright for me and a totally impractical for me, white Selma.  You just have to keep nipping in I fond.
> 
> Umm ur addiction will get worse being on here!!  We all help to enable lol.



Aww man I'll give it a miss then Def don't need another evening bag in my cupboard that's for sure my hubby will not be amused haha...  I really will hav to keep my eyes peeled for tk maxx and if u see any selmas u hav to let me know haha xx


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> Has anyone else heard of Therealreal.com, selling designer items on consignment, I want to know if anyone else has tried it out or had any good finds on it or even looked at this site yet?



I've checked the site out but haven't bought from it yet. I believe the Real Real has their own in-house authenticators & I do know some people who consign items with them when they're cleaning out their closets. (Their items are genuine)  As with any resale site, it's always a good idea to have items checked out at the tPF before you purchase.  I've heard of an occasional fake being found for sale on the site but I believe, for the most part, they sell genuine articles. 

You can check out the Ebay forum on the tPF & see if anyone has had any problems with the site. The ladies there are more than happy to answer questions about shopping experiences with online resale sites like the Real Real & have a lot of good advise to help you out.  Good luck.


----------



## melbo

Watching some Vanderpump Rules &#128566; and I spotted this in the back ground.. It looks like a Selma.. What do you all think? &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Watching some Vanderpump Rules &#128566; and I spotted this in the back ground.. It looks like a Selma.. What do you all think? &#128518;&#128518;



I do believe you are right, Melbo.  LV is a pink fanatic so I'm sure this is one of MK's pink Selmas....not sure of the shade, though.  Good eye!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

melbo said:


> Watching some Vanderpump Rules [emoji55] and I spotted this in the back ground.. It looks like a Selma.. What do you all think? [emoji38][emoji38]




Yes it seems it is well done for the spot, what good taste she has.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Watching some Vanderpump Rules &#128566; and I spotted this in the back ground.. It looks like a Selma.. What do you all think? &#128518;&#128518;



Yes, definitely a Selma....


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Watching some Vanderpump Rules [emoji55] and I spotted this in the back ground.. It looks like a Selma.. What do you all think? [emoji38][emoji38]




YES! Good catch! 

I'm finding myself being more distracted by handbags these days when I watch shows and movies. Anyone else? Then I always see if I can catch an inside peek of lining to verify. That's a bit tougher to see. Then I frantically try to google it so I can verify I was right. Annoying cause googling it never sees to work. Boo hiss lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> YES! Good catch!
> 
> I'm finding myself being more distracted by handbags these days when I watch shows and movies. Anyone else? Then I always see if I can catch an inside peek of lining to verify. That's a bit tougher to see. Then I frantically try to google it so I can verify I was right. Annoying cause googling it never sees to work. Boo hiss lol.




Same here am more interested sometimes in the bags than the program and my hubby will be watching something and I suddenly pipe up "oh look there's a jet set, there's a selma."  I just get a paddington bear stare in return lol. There is an advert on tv here where the lady returns a scarf to someone and she carries a black selma.  I love it every time I see it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Same here am more interested sometimes in the bags than the program and my hubby will be watching something and I suddenly pipe up "oh look there's a jet set, there's a selma."  I just get a paddington bear stare in return lol. There is an advert on tv here where the lady returns a scarf to someone and she carries a black selma.  I love it every time I see it.




I'm glad I'm not alone lol! I recently saw the movie Sisters and Maya Rudolph's character is wearing a RM Mini Affair in Biscuit (or similar color). After seeing it on her (looked so darn cute!) I needed to have it in my life lol. Haven't gotten it YET. It's still a possibility though. [emoji14]


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Watching some Vanderpump Rules &#128566; and I spotted this in the back ground.. It looks like a Selma.. What do you all think? &#128518;&#128518;



I would agree! looks that way to me.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow marks and spencer in UK, current collection, umm massive copy or no!  They have another few that look like MK and Mulberries!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3251796



Marks and spencer a name i have not heard in forever! They used to be here eons ago.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Marks and spencer a name i have not heard in forever! They used to be here eons ago.




Oh still very popular in the UK, they are everywhere!  I never find anything in there these days fashion wise and was on the way out having bought lunch just walking back to car when I spotted that bag.  I am not impressed with their quality anymore.  I buy candles in there and their food is yum, but nothing else really.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone lol! I recently saw the movie Sisters and Maya Rudolph's character is wearing a RM Mini Affair in Biscuit (or similar color). After seeing it on her (looked so darn cute!) I needed to have it in my life lol. Haven't gotten it YET. It's still a possibility though. [emoji14]




If it is meant to be you will get it.  I am being really good at the moment and not buying but using the mass of kors that I have accumalated instead.  It is about time they all got a turn out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> If it is meant to be you will get it.  I am being really good at the moment and not buying but using the mass of kors that I have accumalated instead.  It is about time they all got a turn out.




Well that's good. [emoji3].  Yeah I'm being pretty good for now. The right bag at the price ... that's what I'm waiting for lol.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I do believe you are right, Melbo.  LV is a pink fanatic so I'm sure this is one of MK's pink Selmas....not sure of the shade, though.  Good eye!!









trefusisgirl said:


> Yes it seems it is well done for the spot, what good taste she has.









keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, definitely a Selma....









BeachBagGal said:


> YES! Good catch!
> 
> I'm finding myself being more distracted by handbags these days when I watch shows and movies. Anyone else? Then I always see if I can catch an inside peek of lining to verify. That's a bit tougher to see. Then I frantically try to google it so I can verify I was right. Annoying cause googling it never sees to work. Boo hiss lol.








HesitantShopper said:


> I would agree! looks that way to me.



Yay! I knew my eyes weren't playing tricks on me! &#128513; LV does love pink.. I wonder if she ever uses it? &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Yay! I knew my eyes weren't playing tricks on me! &#128513; LV does love pink.. I wonder if she ever uses it? &#128522;



She probably does.  Wouldn't it be great to see her carry it on RHOBH or Vanderpump Rules?


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> She probably does.  Wouldn't it be great to see her carry it on RHOBH or Vanderpump Rules?




I have seen her carrying an MK on RHOBH.  It was a pink monogram Grayson, the shiny one?  She proudly carried it in and set it on a coffee table!  I was surprised to see her carrying one!  I also saw the other day, Ramona from RHONY carrying a large luggage Selma, her daughter had the navy one.  Real Housewives is my guilty secret, I Iove watching some of the locations but feel I shouldn't enjoy quite so much!  Although we are quite far behind you guys in the seasons!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I have seen her carrying an MK on RHOBH.  It was a pink monogram Grayson, the shiny one?  She proudly carried it in and set it on a coffee table!  I was surprised to see her carrying one!  I also saw the other day, Ramona from RHONY carrying a large luggage Selma, her daughter had the navy one.  Real Housewives is my guilty secret, I Iove watching some of the locations but feel I shouldn't enjoy quite so much!  Although we are quite far behind you guys in the seasons!



+1,  love the Real Housewives too, also my guilty pleasure. DH shakes his head then doesn't look away...! 

Watching Atlanta at the moment, New Jersey is the original!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> +1,  love the Real Housewives too, also my guilty pleasure. DH shakes his head then doesn't look away...!
> 
> Watching Atlanta at the moment, New Jersey is the original!


Same here!  The New Jersey one is like car crash TV but I love it.  I like the Melbourne one but not the Cheshire one!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> +1,  love the Real Housewives too, also my guilty pleasure. DH shakes his head then doesn't look away...!
> 
> Watching Atlanta at the moment, New Jersey is the original!



I love Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! Watching it right now haha



melbo said:


> Yay! I knew my eyes weren't playing tricks on me! &#128513; LV does love pink.. I wonder if she ever uses it? &#128522;



Love Vanderpump Rules, I didn't know anyone else watched it haha


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> I love Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! Watching it right now haha



I love Real Housewives. Only BH and OC, maybe because they're local  I'm not a fan of the others, but I don't miss any of the BH and OC wives. We even record the episodes we know we won't be able to watch. Because we like to watch them together


----------



## Pinkalicious

andral5 said:


> I love Real Housewives. Only BH and OC, maybe because they're local  I'm not a fan of the others, but I don't miss any of the BH and OC wives. We even record the episodes we know we won't be able to watch. Because we like to watch them together



hahaha same! and omg i just realized i commented on your poshmark page - at least i think that's you? i was commenting on if you were interested in an electric blue hamilton. i'm having second thoughts on mine so i listed it on posh. i got too used to the size of my black one with the lock, which is smaller. i'm looking to sell it or trade it for a brown soft hamilton, since i don't think i've seen a smaller electric blue with the lock =/


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> hahaha same! and omg i just realized i commented on your poshmark page - at least i think that's you? i was commenting on if you were interested in an electric blue hamilton. i'm having second thoughts on mine so i listed it on posh. i got too used to the size of my black one with the lock, which is smaller. i'm looking to sell it or trade it for a brown soft hamilton, since i don't think i've seen a smaller electric blue with the lock =/



Haha, was that you? LOL!! I'm not sure about the blue yet... I need a more formal kinda bag. I might need one for interviews and I noticed the bags the candidates for faculty positions had when they came to interview where I am at now. As grad students, we had q&a sessions with them so I had enough time to dissect their attire and of course their bags. That's why I was thinking of hetting a black or other neutral Jet Set. But then, their handles and top seams get damaged so easily and then they look ugly. So I was thinking then maybe a Hamilton would work too. But as much as I love electric blue, Idk if that's a formal enough color. What's your thought on that?

I need a large enough bag to fit at least a big ipad and a thin folder with some handouts if needed. I don't own a laptop yet (I knoooow, old school, still with desktop) but if I will get one in the near future, it'd be a smaller (maybe 13-15") mac.

Edit again: I have an off-white large Hamilton but that's too.... white to be formal, imo. So I'm on a hunt for a darker, neutral color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

andral5 said:


> Haha, was that you? LOL!! I'm not sure about the blue yet... I need a more formal kinda bag. I might need one for interviews and I noticed the bags the candidates for faculty positions had when they came to interview where I am at now. As grad students, we had q&a sessions with them so I had enough time to dissect their attire and of course their bags. That's why I was thinking of hetting a black or other neutral Jet Set. But then, their handles and top seams get damaged so easily and then they look ugly. So I was thinking then maybe a Hamilton would work too. But as much as I love electric blue, Idk if that's a formal enough color. What's your thought on that?




Haha yeah! I think it could be formal since it has gold hardware and it's not too flashy. But I do think saffiano has a more formal look, but if saffiano I would go with black or luggage. The electric blue saffiano Hamilton is pretty bright with the gold hardware. The one I have in soft leather is a bit more muted than Electric blue saffiano and the gold is a light gold, looks silver in some lighting. 

I think the jet set is kinda plain, but that could be a good thing for formal interviews. A black or navy Selma would be good for interviews too. I'm still debating on whether to keep my blue Hamilton. It seems kinda big but idk if it's cuz I'm used to the smaller one... This bag thing never ends!


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha yeah! I think it could be formal since it has gold hardware and it's not too flashy. But I do think saffiano has a more formal look, but if saffiano I would go with black or luggage. The electric blue saffiano Hamilton is pretty bright with the gold hardware. The one I have in soft leather is a bit more muted than Electric blue saffiano and the gold is a light gold, looks silver in some lighting.
> 
> I think the jet set is kinda plain, but that could be a good thing for formal interviews. A black or navy Selma would be good for interviews too. I'm still debating on whether to keep my blue Hamilton. It seems kinda big but idk if it's cuz I'm used to the smaller one... This bag thing never ends!



You're so right! Never! 

Could you please tag me there on your blue listing? Thanks.


----------



## Ness7386

I need help!  This MK handbag thing has gotten out of control.  I just purchased the Cindy Medium Dome Satchel on Macys.com.  It was $153.99 after the 20% WKND sale.  I've purchased 4 MK bags in 30 days.  This has got to stop!  I did the purchase online/pickup in the store thing.  I should have it tomorrow.  But here is what it will look like.


----------



## Ness7386

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha yeah! I think it could be formal since it has gold hardware and it's not too flashy. But I do think saffiano has a more formal look, but if saffiano I would go with black or luggage. The electric blue saffiano Hamilton is pretty bright with the gold hardware. The one I have in soft leather is a bit more muted than Electric blue saffiano and the gold is a light gold, looks silver in some lighting.
> 
> I think the jet set is kinda plain, but that could be a good thing for formal interviews. A black or navy Selma would be good for interviews too. I'm still debating on whether to keep my blue Hamilton. It seems kinda big but idk if it's cuz I'm used to the smaller one... This bag thing never ends!


You are sooo right.  I have become obsessed with handbags!!  This is an addiction and I've just gotten started.  I have no where near the amount of bags you ladies have and I need intervention.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> I need help!  This MK handbag thing has gotten out of control.  I just purchased the Cindy Medium Dome Satchel on Macys.com.  It was $153.99 after the 20% WKND sale.  I've purchased 4 MK bags in 30 days.  This has got to stop!  I did the purchase online/pickup in the store thing.  I should have it tomorrow.  But here is what it will look like.




Pretty! Post pix when you get. Great price! Don't feel bad cause I have 3 bags coming this week lol. Hard to resist those great sales! [emoji14]


----------



## bagloverconvert

I can soooo relate! Haha [emoji16]&#128579;[emoji16]&#128579;


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> You are sooo right.  I have become obsessed with handbags!!  This is an addiction and I've just gotten started.  I have no where near the amount of bags you ladies have and I need intervention.



I guess it's more difficult for newbies like us. We want a lot from the beginning. The more seasoned bag collectors already have a nice fleet and they can say no sometimes even to awesome deals. Or so I think.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm looking into the Cynthia satchel in medium, in either the brown or the vanilla monogram PVC style. I want something I don't have to worry about and I think I want to go with PVC! Does anyone know if the vanilla monogram came with rose gold hardware?

Also would like opinions on whether to go with vanilla or brown logo 

And lastly...if anyone has the Cynthia and can comment on wear and tear over time please let me know. TIA!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm looking into the Cynthia satchel in medium, in either the brown or the vanilla monogram PVC style. I want something I don't have to worry about and I think I want to go with PVC! Does anyone know if the vanilla monogram came with rose gold hardware?
> 
> Also would like opinions on whether to go with vanilla or brown logo
> 
> And lastly...if anyone has the Cynthia and can comment on wear and tear over time please let me know. TIA!




I actually just sold my medium pvc brown logo Cynthia last weekend.  It was my very first MK bag and I used it for a month straight but found it too small for me. 
My aunt got the same bag from her daughter for Xmas 2014.  She had used it every day since.  I was out with my mother and aunt on Saturday & we actually discussed how her bag looks brand new still.  She adores it!
As far as color, that's personal preference IMO.  Both are pretty.  I do think they stopped making the PVC Cynthia tho, but I could be wrong.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> I actually just sold my medium pvc brown logo Cynthia last weekend.  It was my very first MK bag and I used it for a month straight but found it too small for me.
> My aunt got the same bag from her daughter for Xmas 2014.  She had used it every day since.  I was out with my mother and aunt on Saturday & we actually discussed how her bag looks brand new still.  She adores it!
> As far as color, that's personal preference IMO.  Both are pretty.  I do think they stopped making the PVC Cynthia tho, but I could be wrong.  Good luck deciding!



Thanks! I was looking at preloved as I don't want to spend a lot right now. I really like that the PVC is low maintenance. Do you mind me asking how much you sold yours for? I see some in the range of $150 or so. I like both colors, that's the hard part I think both vanilla and brown look so good with rose gold hardware, but I am not sure of the quality and whether it will fade.


----------



## HeatherL

Honestly, it was in my closet unused for over a year.  I sold way too low $50 [emoji22]but I was too lazy to post it and actually brought it to a little shop instead.  
I never heard of fading and the only experience I have with long term use is from my aunt.  She isn't like us here [emoji12].... She only has the Cynthia and honestly uses it daily for over a year now [emoji15]... I remember those days of using one bag until it wore out.  The bag really looks brand new...  
I agree I really do like both colors too.  What colors do you have the most of?  Maybe that can help with the decision?


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> Honestly, it was in my closet unused for over a year.  I sold way too low $50 [emoji22]but I was too lazy to post it and actually brought it to a little shop instead.
> I never heard of fading and the only experience I have with long term use is from my aunt.  She isn't like us here [emoji12].... She only has the Cynthia and honestly uses it daily for over a year now [emoji15]... I remember those days of using one bag until it wore out.  The bag really looks brand new...
> I agree I really do like both colors too.  What colors do you have the most of?  Maybe that can help with the decision?



Haha good to know! $50!! That shop was lucky to get that!

I think I will hold off but I want the vanilla one. I wish it wasn't as wide since I'm pretty short. 

I have to hold off because I just purchased the brown monogram jet set backpack (preloved). I've been watching these like a hawk for the past few weeks and all of them keep getitng sold out. I missed my chance to buy 3 of them for around $150 and today the last 2 sold for $199, so I took the bait and asked an ebay seller to do a buy it now for $180. I am planning to use it in conjunction with my diaper bag so I will be hands free. I also love the look of it! It's not sold anywhere so I had to buy it second hand. There is a small perfume stain in the interior bottom of the backpack but I did not want to spend $300-$400 for a brand new one, especially from an ebay seller! I had no idea these were so popular.

I wanted the white one but now I can't find one anywhere. I guess if I find one at a good price I can always get it and sell the brown one off. However I think brown would be easier to maintain!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Post pix when you get. Great price! Don't feel bad cause I have 3 bags coming this week lol. Hard to resist those great sales! [emoji14]



Here is the Cindy Medium Dome Satchel.  It's a lot smaller than I expected. I'm not loving it. I don't think I'm going to keep it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the Cindy Medium Dome Satchel.  It's a lot smaller than I expected. I'm not loving it. I don't think I'm going to keep it




Yeah it doesn't look very big. Sorry to hear it won't work for you. Return it and find something you'll love. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the Cindy Medium Dome Satchel.  It's a lot smaller than I expected. I'm not loving it. I don't think I'm going to keep it




How do you like the color?


----------



## Ness7386

I don't really love the color either but would keep it if it was bigger. &#128528;


----------



## cdtracing

If you're having doubt, it's not love & you probably won't carry it.  You may be better off returning it & getting something you love & treasure.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> If you're having doubt, it's not love & you probably won't carry it.  You may be better off returning it & getting something you love & treasure.




Agreed! I know this feeling all too well so when it strikes now I return or sell immediately


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> If you're having doubt, it's not love & you probably won't carry it.  You may be better off returning it & getting something you love & treasure.


Good answer!  I'm headed to Macy's tonight!!


----------



## Ness7386

Pinkalicious said:


> Agreed! I know this feeling all too well so when it strikes now I return or sell immediately


A co-worker was thinking about buying it from me, but she hemmed and hawed just a little too long.  So it's going back to Macy's tonight!  Hopefully I can find something else for the same price.  I don't want to spend more than $150


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> Good answer!  I'm headed to Macy's tonight!!



Well I was able to exchange the Cindy for the Bedford medium satchel in the color tulip.  They honored the 20% off that ended on Sunday. So I only paid $5 more.  I'll post a pic later tonight.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> Well I was able to exchange the Cindy for the Bedford medium satchel in the color tulip.  They honored the 20% off that ended on Sunday. So I only paid $5 more.  I'll post a pic later tonight.




How exciting! Can't wait to see, the Bedford satchel is lovely


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my new addition!  The Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Good answer!  I'm headed to Macy's tonight!!



Be sure to post pics of what you decide on!!!


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> Be sure to post pics of what you decide on!!!


I posted a pic just above this post.  I got a Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip.  I love it!


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my new addition!  The Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip



That is a gorgeous color!!  And right in time for Valentines Day!!!  What a glorious pink shade.  The Bedford is an awesome satchel!!!  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> That is a gorgeous color!!  And right in time for Valentines Day!!!  What a glorious pink shade.  The Bedford is an awesome satchel!!!  Definitely a keeper!


Yes, it definitely is a keeper!  My husband even complimented me on it


----------



## HeatherL

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my new addition!  The Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip




I love this bag, I just got it but in dark taupe!  This color is stunning as well!  Enjoy!!  It's a beauty!


----------



## Ness7386

HeatherL said:


> I love this bag, I just got it but in dark taupe!  This color is stunning as well!  Enjoy!!  It's a beauty!


Thanks.  I'm much happier now.


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my new addition!  The Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip


Macy's price on this bag was $298.  To get this bag for $159 was such a steal!  I'm so happy the lady at Macy's was eager to make a sale!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> Macy's price on this bag was $298.  To get this bag for $159 was such a steal!  I'm so happy the lady at Macy's was eager to make a sale!




I want one in dark taupe! that's a great price !


----------



## Ness7386

Forgot to mention I'm getting back $9 in rEbates for the original online purchase of the medium Dome Cindy.  So it's like I only paid $150 for the Bedford.  (winning!)  Lol I know, that was lame.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I want one in dark taupe! that's a great price !




My local MK has dark taupe in stock for $159, 60% off. I think they are not showing up on the website anymore.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> My local MK has dark taupe in stock for $159, 60% off. I think they are not showing up on the website anymore.



oh gosh..im sooo tempted to go to MK. maybe i should call them first... or maybe i shouldnt


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> oh gosh..im sooo tempted to go to MK. maybe i should call them first... or maybe i shouldnt




I absolutely love this bag, so I'm no help because I'd tell you to go for it [emoji3].  Originally $398 for $159 just can't be beat IMO!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> I absolutely love this bag, so I'm no help because I'd tell you to go for it [emoji3].  Originally $398 for $159 just can't be beat IMO!




Can u post more pics?  is it greyish? I have a dark khaki so I want to make sure it's completely different!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Can u post more pics?  is it greyish? I have a dark khaki so I want to make sure it's completely different!







This pic is pretty true to color.  I have Dark Dune & was hesitant that it might be too close but bc they are both completely different bags, I don't mind.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my new addition!  The Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip



That is so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> Forgot to mention I'm getting back $9 in rEbates for the original online purchase of the medium Dome Cindy.  So it's like I only paid $150 for the Bedford.  (winning!)  Lol I know, that was lame.



Not lame at all.. awesome!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3261504
> 
> 
> This pic is pretty true to color.  I have Dark Dune & was hesitant that it might be too close but bc they are both completely different bags, I don't mind.



I'm obsessing over the color, especially with the SHW. Would you mind posting a comparison pic with the dark dune? I recall what dark dune looked like compared to my dark khaki. TIA!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm obsessing over the color, especially with the SHW. Would you mind posting a comparison pic with the dark dune? I recall what dark dune looked like compared to my dark khaki. TIA!




It's overcast today and hard to get a true pic.  This has a flash.


This has a light on.


This is natural overcast light.



Hope this helps!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> It's overcast today and hard to get a true pic.  This has a flash.
> View attachment 3262054
> 
> This has a light on.
> View attachment 3262055
> 
> This is natural overcast light.
> View attachment 3262056
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




Thank you yes it does!!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you yes it does!!!!!




You're welcome [emoji3]. Are you going to go for it?


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> You're welcome [emoji3]. Are you going to go for it?




I'm going to the mall tomorrow, will see if they have it! It looks so easy to wear and I like the long strap placement compared to riley


----------



## Ness7386

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3261504
> 
> 
> This pic is pretty true to color.  I have Dark Dune & was hesitant that it might be too close but bc they are both completely different bags, I don't mind.


Oh what a great find!  I love the Bedford.


----------



## HeatherL

Ness7386 said:


> Oh what a great find!  I love the Bedford.




Thank you!  I don't know why I kept passing over this bag....  So glad my mother got it for me as its one of my favorites!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> It's overcast today and hard to get a true pic.  This has a flash.
> View attachment 3262054
> 
> This has a light on.
> View attachment 3262055
> 
> This is natural overcast light.
> View attachment 3262056
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



I have a Dark Dune N/S Hamilton but I'm really drawn to the Dark Taupe color.  I'm definitely going to have to check this out!!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> I have a Dark Dune N/S Hamilton but I'm really drawn to the Dark Taupe color.  I'm definitely going to have to check this out!!




It's different enough than DD to justify having both bags IMO, not to mention leather & style [emoji3].  It's 60% off at MK but not showing up on the website anymore.  Last Sat my local store had stock.  If you are interested I'd call around.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm going to the mall tomorrow, will see if they have it! It looks so easy to wear and I like the long strap placement compared to riley




Good luck!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I have a question ladies... 
I have the MK backpack in the brown signature MK logo print and it's gorgeous. I've been wanting a medium cynthia also in the MK logo print. Originally I wanted one in vanilla but I think the brown logo print suits the cynthia more. Would it be too much to have 2 brown signature prints? I never even liked logo stuff ever, I'm not sure why I'm into it all of a sudden! I just think the brown looks so classy. If I could I would exchange the backpack for the vanilla logo print but that seems to be sold out (as I'd have to buy it secondhand).


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> I have a question ladies...
> I have the MK backpack in the brown signature MK logo print and it's gorgeous. I've been wanting a medium cynthia also in the MK logo print. Originally I wanted one in vanilla but I think the brown logo print suits the cynthia more. Would it be too much to have 2 brown signature prints? I never even liked logo stuff ever, I'm not sure why I'm into it all of a sudden! I just think the brown looks so classy. If I could I would exchange the backpack for the vanilla logo print but that seems to be sold out (as I'd have to buy it secondhand).



It's really a matter of personal taste & opinion.  Some people have multiple Logo Signature bags in different style & some have only one or two.  The styles of bags you mention are two completely different styles & looks so I don't think it would be too much.  It's really up to you & what you want, what makes you happy & what you love.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> It's really a matter of personal taste & opinion.  Some people have multiple Logo Signature bags in different style & some have only one or two.  The styles of bags you mention are two completely different styles & looks so I don't think it would be too much.  It's really up to you & what you want, what makes you happy & what you love.




Thanks! After thinking about it more I realized I've been wanting a vanilla too. Since I do love the brown backpack I got I thought I'd get vanilla for Cynthia. I wanted one with rose gold hardware but didn't want to spend $120 more! I snagged a brand new vanilla medium Cynthia from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 shipped[emoji1] Woohoo!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! After thinking about it more I realized I've been wanting a vanilla too. Since I do love the brown backpack I got I thought I'd get vanilla for Cynthia. I wanted one with rose gold hardware but didn't want to spend $120 more! I snagged a brand new vanilla medium Cynthia from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 shipped[emoji1] Woohoo!



So you went with your heart...always a good choice!    Congratulations on your new treasure & I can't wait to see your new baby!  Be sure & post a pic when she arrives!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! After thinking about it more I realized I've been wanting a vanilla too. Since I do love the brown backpack I got I thought I'd get vanilla for Cynthia. I wanted one with rose gold hardware but didn't want to spend $120 more! I snagged a brand new vanilla medium Cynthia from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 shipped[emoji1] Woohoo!




Congrats!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## SillyPooch

Hi everyone,

Does any own a medium Sutton like this one (Black/Silver), if so, how do you like it?  If not, how much are you willing to pay for it (before tax)?  I am trying to decide if I should return it or not...... Thanks!!!


----------



## iheart_purses

SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does any own a medium Sutton like this one (Black/Silver), if so, how do you like it?  If not, how much are you willing to pay for it (before tax)?  I am trying to decide if I should return it or not...... Thanks!!!



Honestly,. I am not a huge fan of the racing stripe on the bag. I feel it really limits what I would wear it with and dates it, as opposed to a solid color. I'd say $180 max (as that is what I saw small suttons on sale for)
If you are questioning it, I find it always best to return. If it was love would you be asking?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Anyone receiving MK for Valentines Day weekend? 
I don't think I am as spied perfume in DHs office yesterday so need to live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone receiving MK for Valentines Day weekend?
> I don't think I am as spied perfume in DHs office yesterday so need to live vicariously through you guys!



I am! It comes out of hubby's paycheck but I bought it for myself He doesn't care what I spend as I do the finances but I am sure he will find out once he sees it

I got the medium dark dune ava for $167 total! I loved my medium blush ava that I returned but I don't think it was worth $325. Since I sold dark dune selma last year I am happy to add dark dune to my collection again. I think dark dune suits ava too so that I won't have to worry about dirt so much!


----------



## Stephg

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone receiving MK for Valentines Day weekend?
> 
> I don't think I am as spied perfume in DHs office yesterday so need to live vicariously through you guys!




I bought it with hubs moola lol a new jet set zip around wallet in Ecru saffiano leather. Can't wait to get this tomorrow


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I am! It comes out of hubby's paycheck but I bought it for myself He doesn't care what I spend as I do the finances but I am sure he will find out once he sees it
> 
> I got the medium dark dune ava for $167 total! I loved my medium blush ava that I returned but I don't think it was worth $325. Since I sold dark dune selma last year I am happy to add dark dune to my collection again. I think dark dune suits ava too so that I won't have to worry about dirt so much!



 that's the way to do it lovely! 

Wow $167 is a bargain! I remember medium blush ava, she was gorgeous. I would have kept her  
As you say dark dune will be fabulous as you won't have to worry about dirt or colour transfer. And its a perfect year round neutral. Looking forward to seeing pictures when she arrives. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> that's the way to do it lovely!
> 
> Wow $167 is a bargain! I remember medium blush ava, she was gorgeous. I would have kept her
> As you say dark dune will be fabulous as you won't have to worry about dirt or colour transfer. And its a perfect year round neutral. Looking forward to seeing pictures when she arrives. Where did you get her from?



Belk! I just ordered it yesterday so I have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. Hoping they won't send me an email that it's out of stock, I've never ordered from them before. I was about to get the ballet medium ava from L&T but after I entered in my payment info, it said it was out of stock  It was also $167.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Stephg said:


> I bought it with hubs moola lol a new jet set zip around wallet in Ecru saffiano leather. Can't wait to get this tomorrow



Ooh do post a picture of this, Ecru is so pretty for spring /summer.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Belk! I just ordered it yesterday so I have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. Hoping they won't send me an email that it's out of stock, I've never ordered from them before. I was about to get the ballet medium ava from L&T but after I entered in my payment info, it said it was out of stock  It was also $167.



Dark Dune sounds like its meant to be! Fingers crossed the shipping confirmation comes through. Ballet would be a headache to keep clean I think, gorgeous as it is.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I am! It comes out of hubby's paycheck but I bought it for myself He doesn't care what I spend as I do the finances but I am sure he will find out once he sees it
> 
> I got the medium dark dune ava for $167 total! I loved my medium blush ava that I returned but I don't think it was worth $325. Since I sold dark dune selma last year I am happy to add dark dune to my collection again. I think dark dune suits ava too so that I won't have to worry about dirt so much!



Dark dune Ava is going to be super cute!!! Post pics when you receive it....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Dark Dune sounds like its meant to be! Fingers crossed the shipping confirmation comes through. Ballet would be a headache to keep clean I think, gorgeous as it is.




I agree! I just got the shipping confirmation woohoo!



keishapie1973 said:


> Dark dune Ava is going to be super cute!!! Post pics when you receive it....




I sure will!


----------



## melbo

Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!


----------



## HeatherL

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!




Congrats!  She's too cute for words!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!



Omg she's super gorgeous!  What's her name?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!



Oh, just look at her adorable little face!  She's just precious, Melbo!  Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!



She is so cute!!! Congrats.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!



OMG how precious!!! Sooo darn CUTE! Congrats on you new baby girl!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm not very observant! Just realised she's called Coco


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!



Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## melbo

HeatherL said:


> Congrats!  She's too cute for words!!!  Enjoy!!









cdtracing said:


> Oh, just look at her adorable little face!  She's just precious, Melbo!  Congratulations on your new baby!









keishapie1973 said:


> She is so cute!!! Congrats.....











BeachBagGal said:


> OMG how precious!!! Sooo darn CUTE! Congrats on you new baby girl!











DiamondsForever said:


> I'm not very observant! Just realised she's called Coco









MDT said:


> Congrats! What a cutie!



Thank you girls! She's so young and has a lot to learn but she's almost potty trained and when I'm not home she goes in her littler box (mostly). I'm very lucky to have her &#128525;&#10084;


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!



Oh gosh is she tiny! congrats! been awhile since i have puppyhooded... gladly live through others...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I agree! I just got the shipping confirmation woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



That's great! such a deal.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!


Aww, she is so precious! Is she a pug?


----------



## DiamondsForever

What's everyone doing for the weekend? I'm getting my hair done tomorrow then DH & I are off to London tomorrow night. My friend is turning 37. She didn't want to celebrate but I was like "where are we going....."


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

melbo said:


> Hi girls.. I've been super busy lately.. Due to this gorgeous addition to our family! My husband suprised me for valentines, but we had to wait a little because she was too young. She just turned 8 weeks and is a bundle of joy! My daughter picked her name, even though I subtly and not so subtly, tried to persuade her to go with my choice. In the end, it doesn't matter. She's everything I wanted and more!


Omg so adorable


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> What's everyone doing for the weekend? I'm getting my hair done tomorrow then DH & I are off to London tomorrow night. My friend is turning 37. She didn't want to celebrate but I was like "where are we going....."



Have a good time!!   Get some purse shopping time while on your trip.


----------



## Suz82

Have fun and treat yourself


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> What's everyone doing for the weekend? I'm getting my hair done tomorrow then DH & I are off to London tomorrow night. My friend is turning 37. She didn't want to celebrate but I was like "where are we going....."




I just got my hair cut today! I hadn't gotten one since September [emoji33] I flew into town yesterday and been busy running errands for my baby shower on Sunday - my mom is throwing it for me but needed some last minute help. I'm excited to see all my friends!! They all live here and I live in San Diego which is 8 hours away from San Jose. 

Hope you have a fun weekend 

Melbourne - that dog is too adorable!!! My little baby Pekingese/toy poodle just turned 10 years old in February. Makes me sad.. I've had him since he was 6 months old!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Aww, she is so precious! Is she a pug?


Yes! Shes the cutest thing ever! Loves to play and sleep.. In that order lol. 


HesitantShopper said:


> Oh gosh is she tiny! congrats! been awhile since i have puppyhooded... gladly live through others... [emoji23]


Thank you! &#10084;


Tiffanyinnc said:


> Omg so adorable [emoji813]


I know. She already has my heart &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hello from Dallas girls! We flew in last night after a fun few days in Austin. Heading to North Park Mall this afternoon 

DH is heading to the Science museum and then meeting me for dinner....

Any stores have good deals on I should watch out for? Seems I can get my sales tax refunded if I spend over $200


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Hello from Dallas girls! We flew in last night after a fun few days in Austin. Heading to North Park Mall this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> DH is heading to the Science museum and then meeting me for dinner....
> 
> 
> 
> Any stores have good deals on I should watch out for? Seems I can get my sales tax refunded if I spend over $200




Oh how exciting for you! Have a great time [emoji106]&#127995; x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Oh how exciting for you! Have a great time [emoji106]&#127995; x



Thanks Suz! Hope you're having a great Easter? Would you believe nothing is grabbing me so far?! Unbelievable. Got some bits in Bath and Body Works and that's it! I've spied a Rebecca Minkoff mini mac , black with rainbow HW. Might go back for that. Will be ordering a metallic ballet coin purse asap when we get home! x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Suz! Hope you're having a great Easter? Would you believe nothing is grabbing me so far?! Unbelievable. Got some bits in Bath and Body Works and that's it! I've spied a Rebecca Minkoff mini mac , black with rainbow HW. Might go back for that. Will be ordering a metallic ballet coin purse asap when we get home! x




Well my Easter can only get better! My 1 year old had gastroenteritis so past few days have been awful for us all really.

The RM sounds lovely, I have seen pics on the forum here and admired it myself. I still can't get over my want/need for a Sutton, I'm working on the hubby lol he wants a drone so if he gets that I have zero guilt buying the bag [emoji23]

Fingers crossed you find your sparkly ballet purse there! Have you seen much MK about?


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Suz! Hope you're having a great Easter? Would you believe nothing is grabbing me so far?! Unbelievable. Got some bits in Bath and Body Works and that's it! I've spied a Rebecca Minkoff mini mac , black with rainbow HW. Might go back for that. Will be ordering a metallic ballet coin purse asap when we get home! x




Well BBW is always a must! [emoji3]. No bags yet? Wasn't it you that was thinking about a RM Love bag?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Well my Easter can only get better! My 1 year old had gastroenteritis so past few days have been awful for us all really.
> 
> Aww hon  hope your little one gets better really soon. That's miserable. Hopefully you'll all be better for the upcoming Easter weekend.
> 
> The RM sounds lovely, I have seen pics on the forum here and admired it myself. I still can't get over my want/need for a Sutton, I'm working on the hubby lol he wants a drone so if he gets that I have zero guilt buying the bag [emoji23]
> 
> The RM was very pretty. I got put off by the warning on the label that the hardware will fade eventually. Don't want to spend all that $$ on a bag for it to fail!  go for it with the Sutton! Which colour are you keen on? Don't mention feeling guilty to DH and he probably won't even notice a new bag...
> 
> Fingers crossed you find your sparkly ballet purse there! Have you seen much MK about?



There was loads of MK around! I went to the MK boutique, Macys , Nordstrom and Dillard's. They had a coral studded Selma messenger on sale in Macy's. I debated over a bag in Dove but ended up walking away. I might go back... Was pretty with the SHW...I contented myself with BBW and Sephora for today.



BeachBagGal said:


> Well BBW is always a must! [emoji3]. No bags yet? Wasn't it you that was thinking about a RM Love bag?



Well remembered BeachBagGal! I really liked the Love. If they'd had it in black I would have definitely brought it. But they only had it in Guava Pink and I don't need another Pink bag so wasn't to be for now... Still got a few more cities to go on my travels so still plenty of time for that to change!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> There was loads of MK around! I went to the MK boutique, Macys , Nordstrom and Dillard's. They had a coral studded Selma messenger on sale in Macy's. I debated over a bag in Dove but ended up walking away. I might go back... Was pretty with the SHW...I contented myself with BBW and Sephora for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well remembered BeachBagGal! I really liked the Love. If they'd had it in black I would have definitely brought it. But they only had it in Guava Pink and I don't need another Pink bag so wasn't to be for now... Still got a few more cities to go on my travels so still plenty of time for that to change!




Ah gotcha! I hope you find one! Keep us posted! Enjoy your travels and looking at all the bags.  There are a lot more to see. [emoji3] Sephora is another good stop.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> There was loads of MK around! I went to the MK boutique, Macys , Nordstrom and Dillard's. They had a coral studded Selma messenger on sale in Macy's. I debated over a bag in Dove but ended up walking away. I might go back... Was pretty with the SHW...I contented myself with BBW and Sephora for today.




Oh I wish it was so readily available here, would be great to see colours in person. The coral Selma and dove sound lush! I'm sure you won't come back empty handed


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> There was loads of MK around! I went to the MK boutique, Macys , Nordstrom and Dillard's. They had a coral studded Selma messenger on sale in Macy's. I debated over a bag in Dove but ended up walking away. I might go back... Was pretty with the SHW...I contented myself with BBW and Sephora for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well remembered BeachBagGal! I really liked the Love. If they'd had it in black I would have definitely brought it. But they only had it in Guava Pink and I don't need another Pink bag so wasn't to be for now... Still got a few more cities to go on my travels so still plenty of time for that to change!




Have fun shopping!!! A coral studded messenger sounds lovely. I'm also loving dove, saw one in Ava on sale on MK site yesterday. But I'm still holding out for a bag that I have to have before I take the plunge. I returned my pearl grey greenwich bucket.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Ah gotcha! I hope you find one! Keep us posted! Enjoy your travels and looking at all the bags.  There are a lot more to see. [emoji3] Sephora is another good stop.





Suz82 said:


> Oh I wish it was so readily available here, would be great to see colours in person. The coral Selma and dove sound lush! I'm sure you won't come back empty handed





Pinkalicious said:


> Have fun shopping!!! A coral studded messenger sounds lovely. I'm also loving dove, saw one in Ava on sale on MK site yesterday. But I'm still holding out for a bag that I have to have before I take the plunge. I returned my pearl grey greenwich bucket.



Thanks girls will do! Sorry to hear Pearl Grey Bucket wasn't love P. Was it the colour or style you weren't keen on?

I liked the jet set crossbody in Dove I saw in Macy's yesterday. Its lush with all that SHW. I have nothing in grey yet...depends on whether I can find an RM I like with SHW or not. DH has promised me another shopping stop in Houston on the weekend


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls will do! Sorry to hear Pearl Grey Bucket wasn't love P. Was it the colour or style you weren't keen on?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the jet set crossbody in Dove I saw in Macy's yesterday. Its lush with all that SHW. I have nothing in grey yet...depends on whether I can find an RM I like with SHW or not. DH has promised me another shopping stop in Houston on the weekend




The more I looked at pics of the bucket bag on me I didn't like the style:/ I'm not sure if it's due to my pregnant belly that makes it look weird against my frame or what, but I decided to hold out until I find something I can really love and wear. So far I am enjoying ballet selma! I should also take out dark khaki jet set shoulder bag, love that one...

Dove jet set xbody sounds lovely! RM is also one of my faves. What kind are u looking at? She just released a bunch of cute crossbody styles, saddle bags with some fringe and tassels and in suede, leather, etc.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls will do! Sorry to hear Pearl Grey Bucket wasn't love P. Was it the colour or style you weren't keen on?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the jet set crossbody in Dove I saw in Macy's yesterday. Its lush with all that SHW. I have nothing in grey yet...depends on whether I can find an RM I like with SHW or not. DH has promised me another shopping stop in Houston on the weekend




You'll find something that makes your heart skip that bit faster and that will be the one! Have fun in Houston


----------



## DiamondsForever

Anyone else loving the new MK perfume Sexy Sunset?


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone else loving the new MK perfume Sexy Sunset?




Never smelled it, but I LOVE the name! [emoji14]


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Never smelled it, but I LOVE the name! [emoji14]



Omg check it out next time you're near MK! Its so nice. Smells like summer. Almost want this more than a new bag! :giggles:


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg check it out next time you're near MK! Its so nice. Smells like summer. Almost want this more than a new bag! :giggles:




I def will! [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone have that belted hamilton crossbody? It's saffiano and it looks like a saddle bag. It's the only crossbody besides the medium selma messenger that kinda interests me...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I just got my hair cut today! I hadn't gotten one since September [emoji33] I flew into town yesterday and been busy running errands for my baby shower on Sunday - my mom is throwing it for me but needed some last minute help. I'm excited to see all my friends!! They all live here and I live in San Diego which is 8 hours away from San Jose.
> 
> Hope you have a fun weekend
> 
> Melbourne - that dog is too adorable!!! My little baby Pekingese/toy poodle just turned 10 years old in February. Makes me sad.. I've had him since he was 6 months old!



How'd your shower go? i am hosting my daughters in a couple weeks.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone else loving the new MK perfume Sexy Sunset?



I don't use perfume but what does it smell like? trying to get a feel for what a "sexy sunset" is like...


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> I don't use perfume but what does it smell like? trying to get a feel for what a "sexy sunset" is like...



Fruity I'd say. I get pear notes from it. Really lush. 

Picked up the new VS perfume which smells like coconut as VS were doing buy 2 get 2 free and I love a bargain!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> How'd your shower go? i am hosting my daughters in a couple weeks.




It was so fun! My mom and best friend threw it for me. My friend made the cupcakes. The theme was Sprinkles! Do you have a theme? When is she due? Baby showers are so fun... I know smileydimples also threw her daughter a baby shower a week after mine! 

Here are some pics from my shower. It was overcast that day but I was just glad it didn't rain.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Fruity I'd say. I get pear notes from it. Really lush.
> 
> Picked up the new VS perfume which smells like coconut as VS were doing buy 2 get 2 free and I love a bargain!



Sounds nice! my daughter might like it lol. My dh HATES coconut, i mean he's crazy good at picking out that it is in something, insane.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> It was so fun! My mom and best friend threw it for me. My friend made the cupcakes. The theme was Sprinkles! Do you have a theme? When is she due? Baby showers are so fun... I know smileydimples also threw her daughter a baby shower a week after mine!
> 
> Here are some pics from my shower. It was overcast that day but I was just glad it didn't rain.
> 
> View attachment 3314504
> 
> View attachment 3314505
> 
> View attachment 3314506



aw, what a lovely display! the cupcakes & cake look so yummy. Nicely, nicely done. Congratulations!!

No theme, well it's a gender reveal too so i am trying to keep neutral so for the moment leaning on like owls and a woodland theme.. everyone has been going nuts for the slightest hint on what the baby is so i must keep them guessing till DD and Son in law do the pinata reveal.

She's due in early July, been a long road.. she has that severe pregnancy illness? so is medicated.. she seems to finally have it under control for the most part.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> It was so fun! My mom and best friend threw it for me. My friend made the cupcakes. The theme was Sprinkles! Do you have a theme? When is she due? Baby showers are so fun... I know smileydimples also threw her daughter a baby shower a week after mine!
> 
> Here are some pics from my shower. It was overcast that day but I was just glad it didn't rain.
> 
> View attachment 3314504
> 
> View attachment 3314505
> 
> View attachment 3314506




Awww SO cute!!! Got all that PINKalicious going on! [emoji254][emoji3][emoji164]


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Fruity I'd say. I get pear notes from it. Really lush.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the new VS perfume which smells like coconut as VS were doing buy 2 get 2 free and I love a bargain!




I love me some fruit! I need to take a sniff test soon lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> I love me some fruit! I need to take a sniff test soon lol.



Do try it. Seems to be selling out fast. I'm still tempted to pick some up. 

I've brought so much fragrance on this vacation its getting a bit crazy! DH says I leave the house in a cloud of fragrance every morning so he agrees its all going to get used lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> It was so fun! My mom and best friend threw it for me. My friend made the cupcakes. The theme was Sprinkles! Do you have a theme? When is she due? Baby showers are so fun... I know smileydimples also threw her daughter a baby shower a week after mine!
> 
> Here are some pics from my shower. It was overcast that day but I was just glad it didn't rain.
> 
> View attachment 3314504
> 
> View attachment 3314505
> 
> View attachment 3314506



Wow those are seriously beautiful shower pictures P. Exciting times ahead for you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Do try it. Seems to be selling out fast. I'm still tempted to pick some up.
> 
> I've brought so much fragrance on this vacation its getting a bit crazy! DH says I leave the house in a cloud of fragrance every morning so he agrees its all going to get used lol



haha I"ll def have to check out!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Weather is rubbish in Houston so we're having a night in. Thought you girls would enjoy a vacation haul piccy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Weather is rubbish in Houston so we're having a night in. Thought you girls would enjoy a vacation haul piccy!




Oooo girl you'll be smelling GOOOOD! [emoji14][emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo girl you'll be smelling GOOOOD! [emoji14][emoji3]



:giggles:

Lol thanks hon. Sadly no more trips stateside planned for a while so that's my excuse for buying up big 

We had such a lovely morning today. Went to a 1940s air terminal museum staffed by a group of volunteer gentlemen in their 70s and 80s. They were so sweet, took us all around, telling us wonderful anecdotes and took us to see some beautiful old planes they had in a hanger. 

We were only planning to go for an hour but stayed for 3! One of them got very misty eyed during a slide show. 
They reminded me of my grandad who died last year at 94. My darling nephew who's 3 would also have loved the planes. DH had a great time, he loves aviation. Funny how it unites generations.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks hon. Sadly no more trips stateside planned for a while so that's my excuse for buying up big
> 
> 
> 
> We had such a lovely morning today. Went to a 1940s air terminal museum staffed by a group of volunteer gentlemen in their 70s and 80s. They were so sweet, took us all around, telling us wonderful anecdotes and took us to see some beautiful old planes they had in a hanger.
> 
> 
> 
> We were only planning to go for an hour but stayed for 3! One of them got very misty eyed during a slide show.
> 
> They reminded me of my grandad who died last year at 94. My darling nephew who's 3 would also have loved the planes. DH had a great time, he loves aviation. Funny how it unites generations.




How cool! I love hearing old stories from older generations. You can really feel their pride in their voices. As much as we love shopping for all our handbags and goodies it sure is nice to spend some time away from it all and enjoy some less materialistic things. Glad to hear you both had fun! I bet they enjoyed you being there too! [emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> How cool! I love hearing old stories from older generations. You can really feel their pride in their voices. As much as we love shopping for all our handbags and goodies it sure is nice to spend some time away from it all and enjoy some less materialistic things. Glad to hear you both had fun! I bet they enjoyed you being there too! [emoji3]



100% agree with you BeachBagGal  I felt very privileged spending this morning there. So important to appreciate the older generations while they're here. Really glad we got to meet them, was such a highlight of our trip.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> 100% agree with you BeachBagGal  I felt very privileged spending this morning there. So important to appreciate the older generations while they're here. Really glad we got to meet them, was such a highlight of our trip.



I'm glad you are enjoying your holiday.  I agree that it is moments like this that really give value to life.  I live the fact there are organisation that allow people to pass on their experiences, there should be more of this as the older generations have a lot to give.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> It was so fun! My mom and best friend threw it for me. My friend made the cupcakes. The theme was Sprinkles! Do you have a theme? When is she due? Baby showers are so fun... I know smileydimples also threw her daughter a baby shower a week after mine!
> 
> Here are some pics from my shower. It was overcast that day but I was just glad it didn't rain.
> 
> View attachment 3314504
> 
> View attachment 3314505
> 
> View attachment 3314506


 It all looks so pretty, it is such a special and exiting time for you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Weather is rubbish in Houston so we're having a night in. Thought you girls would enjoy a vacation haul piccy!



That looks like that was a massive amount of to shop for!



DiamondsForever said:


> :giggles:
> 
> Lol thanks hon. Sadly no more trips stateside planned for a while so that's my excuse for buying up big
> 
> We had such a lovely morning today. Went to a 1940s air terminal museum staffed by a group of volunteer gentlemen in their 70s and 80s. They were so sweet, took us all around, telling us wonderful anecdotes and took us to see some beautiful old planes they had in a hanger.
> 
> We were only planning to go for an hour but stayed for 3! One of them got very misty eyed during a slide show.
> They reminded me of my grandad who died last year at 94. My darling nephew who's 3 would also have loved the planes. DH had a great time, he loves aviation. Funny how it unites generations.



Sounds like a wonderful time.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Well this isn't MK, but I just got this KS Off We Go necklace today and it's sooo darn cute! I'm in love!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Weather is rubbish in Houston so we're having a night in. Thought you girls would enjoy a vacation haul piccy!




Great haul so far, they feel even more of a treat as its stuff we can't get in the UK.


DiamondsForever said:


> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks hon. Sadly no more trips stateside planned for a while so that's my excuse for buying up big
> 
> 
> 
> We had such a lovely morning today. Went to a 1940s air terminal museum staffed by a group of volunteer gentlemen in their 70s and 80s. They were so sweet, took us all around, telling us wonderful anecdotes and took us to see some beautiful old planes they had in a hanger.
> 
> 
> 
> We were only planning to go for an hour but stayed for 3! One of them got very misty eyed during a slide show.
> 
> They reminded me of my grandad who died last year at 94. My darling nephew who's 3 would also have loved the planes. DH had a great time, he loves aviation. Funny how it unites generations.




That sounds amazing, what a privilege to hear those men talk about their own personal history with the planes, memory to treasure and I'm sure they will remember it too x


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Well this isn't MK, but I just got this KS Off We Go necklace today and it's sooo darn cute! I'm in love!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315680




This is so cute!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Well this isn't MK, but I just got this KS Off We Go necklace today and it's sooo darn cute! I'm in love!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315680



Love it! So cute!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Everything is bigger in Texas, including my shopping haul :giggles:

Question, there is an MK outlet end route back to the airport. Are the outlets  worth a stop? Are the bags the same ones that have been sold in the main boutiques? Or are they made for the outlet?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> This is so cute!




Thank ya!!! 



DiamondsForever said:


> Love it! So cute!




Thanks! I figured you girls could appreciate some cute jewelry!!  [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Well this isn't MK, but I just got this KS Off We Go necklace today and it's sooo darn cute! I'm in love!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315680



That is adorable!



DiamondsForever said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas, including my shopping haul :giggles:
> 
> Question, there is an MK outlet end route back to the airport. Are the outlets  worth a stop? Are the bags the same ones that have been sold in the main boutiques? Or are they made for the outlet?



The last time i was at an outlet, they had bags made for there. The odd clearance boutique but mainly MFF's.


----------



## BeachBagGal

[QUOTE

=HesitantShopper;30029995]That is adorable!

Thx! I'm totally loving it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> That is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> The last time i was at an outlet, they had bags made for there. The odd clearance boutique but mainly MFF's.



Thanks for the info Hesitant Shopper!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Well this isn't MK, but I just got this KS Off We Go necklace today and it's sooo darn cute! I'm in love!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315680




So cute!! Do you have any other KS necklaces? I got some earrings from her and the rhinestones fell out. I was so disappointed since they were $50! 



DiamondsForever said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas, including my shopping haul :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, there is an MK outlet end route back to the airport. Are the outlets  worth a stop? Are the bags the same ones that have been sold in the main boutiques? Or are they made for the outlet?




I would stop by! Last time I went I saw some small greenwiches in Pearl grey and also a black Greenwich grab bag, a raspberry Cindy, Hamilton travelers, etc. There are mostly made for outlet bags but you may like some of them. Enjoy! Oh and great haul of goodies!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm debating between a lilac crossbody Cindy and a pale blue jet set crossbody. What would you pick? I like the look of both, just not sure which style and color I like better. Both are pretty neutral!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm debating between a lilac crossbody Cindy and a pale blue jet set crossbody. What would you pick? I like the look of both, just not sure which style and color I like better. Both are pretty neutral!



I used to like the jet set crossbody but since getting my cherry Cindy I would never look back!  It holds a surprising amount but because it is contoured it sits beautifully across the body and is very comfy.  I was thinking of selling my luggage medium selma messenger to get another Cindy but I need a brown crossbody and I have not seen the Cindy in a brown!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I used to like the jet set crossbody but since getting my cherry Cindy I would never look back!  It holds a surprising amount but because it is contoured it sits beautifully across the body and is very comfy.  I was thinking of selling my luggage medium selma messenger to get another Cindy but I need a brown crossbody and I have not seen the Cindy in a brown!




Thanks for the input! I was already leaning towards lilac so I think I've made my choice. I was thinking of pale blue since I don't have any blue bags, but I don't have any purple or grey bags either. I will give the Cindy a shot. I had the Cindy medium satchel before, I hope I like the crossbody too.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> So cute!! Do you have any other KS necklaces? I got some earrings from her and the rhinestones fell out. I was so disappointed since they were $50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would stop by! Last time I went I saw some small greenwiches in Pearl grey and also a black Greenwich grab bag, a raspberry Cindy, Hamilton travelers, etc. There are mostly made for outlet bags but you may like some of them. Enjoy! Oh and great haul of goodies!



Thanks for the info P! If we leave early on Sunday we can fit it in on our way back the airport! I've never been to an MK outlet so quite excited to go.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm debating between a lilac crossbody Cindy and a pale blue jet set crossbody. What would you pick? I like the look of both, just not sure which style and color I like better. Both are pretty neutral!



That's a hard decision. I love the look of the jet set crossbody but you'll get more in the Cindy. I find the jet set cross bodies are great for nights out or weekends when I'm running errands or shopping.I want one with SHW!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> That's a hard decision. I love the look of the jet set crossbody but you'll get more in the Cindy. I find the jet set cross bodies are great for nights out or weekends when I'm running errands or shopping.I want one with SHW!




I also saw a Cindy crossbody in steel blue and dusty rose. Idk which one to get. I feel my collection needs a blue, but love lilac too. Leaning towards Cindy since I would like a bit more room. Choosing a color is always the hard part haha


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I also saw a Cindy crossbody in steel blue and dusty rose. Idk which one to get. I feel my collection needs a blue, but love lilac too. Leaning towards Cindy since I would like a bit more room. Choosing a color is always the hard part haha



Oo Cindy in Dusty Rose would be so pretty!

Are you still enjoying Ballet Selma?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> So cute!! Do you have any other KS necklaces? I got some earrings from her and the rhinestones fell out. I was so disappointed since they were $50!
> 
> !




Whaaaat?!? Oh no that can't be happening! Will they replace or exchange them? I have two other necklaces by her and no issues. I don't have any other KS jewelry. 

Ya' know, as annoying as it is, it's one thing if they're $5 cheapie earrings.. not a big shocker when stones fall out, but for that price = NO WAY!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I have a peanut jet set x-body.. it is more boxy than a cindy, i was poking at one today ironically enough.. i do see it perhaps contouring better to your body? i know my JS has this contour to the back of it after wearing it so much last year....

Seeing that lilac in person makes me lean that way lol. gorgeous color. Blue is nice too but it's way harder to find purple bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I used to like the jet set crossbody but since getting my cherry Cindy I would never look back!  It holds a surprising amount but because it is contoured it sits beautifully across the body and is very comfy.  I was thinking of selling my luggage medium selma messenger to get another Cindy but I need a brown crossbody and I have not seen the Cindy in a brown!




+1 I love the shape of the Cindy Crossbody more! 

Oh at one point I saw it in Luggage. I think it was Macys.com.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I also saw a Cindy crossbody in steel blue and dusty rose. Idk which one to get. I feel my collection needs a blue, but love lilac too. Leaning towards Cindy since I would like a bit more room. Choosing a color is always the hard part haha



+2 for the Cindy. Very easy to carry and holds a lot....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo Cindy in Dusty Rose would be so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still enjoying Ballet Selma?




Agh I know. Too many options! Now I've seen dusty rose, lilac, steel blue, and I can't decide. I like lilac since it's rare and looks neutral but I want to make sure I can get use out of it all year long. To make matters worse I also found a cherry medium Selma messenger with gold studs. [emoji33]

I'm loving ballet Selma but it's a bit too heavy for me while loaded up since I'm so heavy right now carrying this baby haha. 9 months preggo and all I want is to carry a light crossbody these days with just my wallet, coin purse and phone!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Whaaaat?!? Oh no that can't be happening! Will they replace or exchange them? I have two other necklaces by her and no issues. I don't have any other KS jewelry.
> 
> Ya' know, as annoying as it is, it's one thing if they're $5 cheapie earrings.. not a big shocker when stones fall out, but for that price = NO WAY!




I bought them years ago, I should bring them in and see what they say. Both earrings are missing gems!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> I have a peanut jet set x-body.. it is more boxy than a cindy, i was poking at one today ironically enough.. i do see it perhaps contouring better to your body? i know my JS has this contour to the back of it after wearing it so much last year....
> 
> Seeing that lilac in person makes me lean that way lol. gorgeous color. Blue is nice too but it's way harder to find purple bags.




Good to know about the JS! I'm leaning towards Cindy but still stuck on a color. 



BeachBagGal said:


> +1 I love the shape of the Cindy Crossbody more!
> 
> Oh at one point I saw it in Luggage. I think it was Macys.com.




Luggage Cindy sounds perfect but I always go for brown or black. I need to mix it up. I should prob get away from pink too.... 



keishapie1973 said:


> +2 for the Cindy. Very easy to carry and holds a lot....




Haha knew u would say this as u love your fuschia! Is the strap super long on it? In pics it looks longer than the strap on a medium Selma messenger but I could be wrong.

I do like your new saddle bag too though. Looks comfortable.


----------



## Suz82

I'm going to be a devil and say lilac cindy for spring and summer and then the gorgeous cherry with studs for the winter months [emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> I'm going to be a devil and say lilac cindy for spring and summer and then the gorgeous cherry with studs for the winter months [emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;




I was just thinking of getting two since I couldn't make up my mind [emoji23]


----------



## Suz82

Do it... Do it ... [emoji28]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha knew u would say this as u love your fuschia! Is the strap super long on it? In pics it looks longer than the strap on a medium Selma messenger but I could be wrong.
> 
> I do like your new saddle bag too though. Looks comfortable.




The strap is longer on the Cindy crossbody than the Selma messenger. I wish the messenger strap was longer like the Cindy! I was really surprised and so happy it was longer.I did a comparison pic of what they both hold in the comparison thread, I believe.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> The strap is longer on the Cindy crossbody than the Selma messenger. I wish the messenger strap was longer like the Cindy! I was really surprised and so happy it was longer.I did a comparison pic of what they both hold in the comparison thread, I believe.



Thanks! I'm a shorty so I'm worried Cindy will be too long for me even on the shortest setting. Also it looks like the strap on Cindy is thinner than selma messenger?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I'm a shorty so I'm worried Cindy will be too long for me even on the shortest setting. Also it looks like the strap on Cindy is thinner than selma messenger?




Which hole do you put your messenger on? I can compare them. Cindy has 7 holes and Selma has 5 (wow that's weird sounding sentence!!! LOL)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I'm a shorty so I'm worried Cindy will be too long for me even on the shortest setting. Also it looks like the strap on Cindy is thinner than selma messenger?




Okay 1st pic they are both on 1st hole (shortest setting). The longer strap is Cindy. 






Th Cindy strap is on the bottom. It is a little thinner.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Which hole do you put your messenger on? I can compare them. Cindy has 7 holes and Selma has 5 (wow that's weird sounding sentence!!! LOL)



Thanks for the pics!! Lol, that does sound funny. I don't have my selma messenger anymore but I THINK I was able to get away with wearing it on the 2nd to the shortest hole....lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy




Fun! Let me what you think! [emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy



How exciting! When is Dove arriving? That's so strange I was just looking at a Jet Set crossbody in Dove in Macy's!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy



Good choice!  I think dove looks lovely in the photos I've seen.  I hope you like the bag!


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy




Ahh congrats, I'm sure it's a bag you'll reach for a lot as its so versatile in dove


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Fun! Let me what you think! [emoji3]




Sure will!



DiamondsForever said:


> How exciting! When is Dove arriving? That's so strange I was just looking at a Jet Set crossbody in Dove in Macy's!




I was thinking of getting jet set crossbody in steel blue but I'm unsure if I'll like the style. I think it looks good on other people! I just ordered it today with 2 day shipping so hopefully by Tues or Wed 



MKbaglover said:


> Good choice!  I think dove looks lovely in the photos I've seen.  I hope you like the bag!




Thanks me too! 



Suz82 said:


> Ahh congrats, I'm sure it's a bag you'll reach for a lot as its so versatile in dove




I haven't seen dove in person but I think I prefer it over Pearl gray, and I could use it more in fall/winter over shiny lilac  still thinking of that cherry studded Selma though hehe


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Sure will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting jet set crossbody in steel blue but I'm unsure if I'll like the style. I think it looks good on other people! I just ordered it today with 2 day shipping so hopefully by Tues or Wed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen dove in person but I think I prefer it over Pearl gray, and I could use it more in fall/winter over shiny lilac  still thinking of that cherry studded Selma though hehe



Dove is a pale grey, with a slightly blue undertone. I think you'll be very pleased, it's certainly a year round bag. I love the jet set cross body for the nice long strap being tall! I think the Cindy is also a gorgeous shape and will probably fit more in easily. Looking forward to your reveal next week!


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Sure will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting jet set crossbody in steel blue but I'm unsure if I'll like the style. I think it looks good on other people! I just ordered it today with 2 day shipping so hopefully by Tues or Wed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen dove in person but I think I prefer it over Pearl gray, and I could use it more in fall/winter over shiny lilac  still thinking of that cherry studded Selma though hehe




Keep your eye open for a good deal on it


----------



## DiamondsForever

So we stopped at the Outlet Mall in San Marcos. It was crazy! So big! Only had time to go into MK. I was close to buying a Blossom card holder with a silver plaque but ultimately I decided the coin purse is going to be more useful. I did pick up the Sexy Sunset perfume though so didn't leave empty handed


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> So we stopped at the Outlet Mall in San Marcos. It was crazy! So big! Only had time to go into MK. I was close to buying a Blossom card holder with a silver plaque but ultimately I decided the coin purse is going to be more useful. I did pick up the Sexy Sunset perfume though so didn't leave empty handed




Oh brilliant, I would have loved to go in the massive store, lots to look at I bet. [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> So we stopped at the Outlet Mall in San Marcos. It was crazy! So big! Only had time to go into MK. I was close to buying a Blossom card holder with a silver plaque but ultimately I decided the coin purse is going to be more useful. I did pick up the Sexy Sunset perfume though so didn't leave empty handed




How fun! I prefer the regular Michael kors logo over the plaque, but sometimes get tempted by made for outlet items. Where will u be getting the coin purse? I agree those are more useful. I got one in a wildflower print from Coach outlet and love it!!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> +1 I love the shape of the Cindy Crossbody more!
> 
> Oh at one point I saw it in Luggage. I think it was Macys.com.



I was keen to see a luggage Cindy and thanks to you I looked at Macys and found it, I have to say I preferred the look of my luggage Selma messenger.  I don't think the Cindy looked good in luggage.  I did see the nickel colour which was lovely.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I was keen to see a luggage Cindy and thanks to you I looked at Macys and found it, I have to say I preferred the look of my luggage Selma messenger.  I don't think the Cindy looked good in luggage.  I did see the nickel colour which was lovely.




I agree, love Selma messenger in luggage. Really itching for something in that color..


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> How fun! I prefer the regular Michael kors logo over the plaque, but sometimes get tempted by made for outlet items. Where will u be getting the coin purse? I agree those are more useful. I got one in a wildflower print from Coach outlet and love it!!



I probably ought to pay off the holiday Amex bill before buying anything else first :shame: maybe I can sneak it in... a coin purse is only small...


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I probably ought to pay off the holiday Amex bill before buying anything else first :shame: maybe I can sneak it in... a coin purse is only small...




I say sneak it in as a momento from your trip [emoji12]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I say sneak it in as a momento from your trip [emoji12]



 haha great idea Suz!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy



Oh how exciting. Looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> So we stopped at the Outlet Mall in San Marcos. It was crazy! So big! Only had time to go into MK. I was close to buying a Blossom card holder with a silver plaque but ultimately I decided the coin purse is going to be more useful. I did pick up the Sexy Sunset perfume though so didn't leave empty handed



Sounds fun!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy





Great choice!!!! Can't wait to see pics. I just ordered a dove studded medium Selma. If I decide to keep it, I'll return my canary messenger. I need a gray bag instead of another crossbody. My fuschia Cindy crossbody is so perfect that others fade in comparison....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Great choice!!!! Can't wait to see pics. I just ordered a dove studded medium Selma. If I decide to keep it, I'll return my canary messenger. I need a gray bag instead of another crossbody. My fuschia Cindy is so perfect that others fade in comparison....




keishapie, where'd you find the studded dove Selma?  I really wanted another neutral messenger in dove but unless I spend over $300 to get it from overseas it's not happening.  I think a medium Selma would work for nights out as unfortunately the medium is much too small for everyday for me.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided to go for the dove Cindy crossbody! I saw a jet set blush crossbody on a gal yesterday and loved it on her... So that's still kinda on my radar but I don't need two. We will see how I like dove Cindy




Nice choice!  Can't wait to see pics, I love Dove!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> keishapie, where'd you find the studded dove Selma?  I really wanted another neutral messenger in dove but unless I spend over $300 to get it from overseas it's not happening.  I think a medium Selma would work for nights out as unfortunately the medium is much too small for everyday for me.



It's on sale at Bloomingdales for $185 before tax. Use code FRIENDS....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> It's on sale at Bloomingdales for $185 before tax. Use code FRIENDS....




Excellent!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## jujuly

Hello, im new in this forum^^ i love both michael kors selma and sutton, i need your opinion to choose one of them. Which one will suit the most as a work bag? Thank you


----------



## HeatherL

jujuly said:


> Hello, im new in this forum^^ i love both michael kors selma and sutton, i need your opinion to choose one of them. Which one will suit the most as a work bag? Thank you




Either one would work in my opinion, however they are phasing out the Sutton.  They have limited colors but lots of sales right now.  I would suggest checking them both out and seeing which one you are drawn to.  The medium Sutton is bigger than the medium Selma (as they no longer make the large Selma) so it also depends how much you carry.  The large Sutton is also no longer available either.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## jujuly

Youre right^^ I thought I'll go with sutton since its bigger than medium selma, I usually carry a lot of stuff in my bag. Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Great choice!!!! Can't wait to see pics. I just ordered a dove studded medium Selma. If I decide to keep it, I'll return my canary messenger. I need a gray bag instead of another crossbody. My fuschia Cindy crossbody is so perfect that others fade in comparison....




Good idea! I prefer neutrals too, and you already have a bright crossbody  I'm having 2nd thoughts now, a studded dove sounds lovely. I was looking at a preowned blush studded medium Selma messenger, but I'm on the fence. Dove should be here on Wednesday then I can make my final choice. I'm also looking at a Rebecca minkoff bag that I want in a brown color... I'm thinking I want to sell one of my bags, possibly vanilla cynthia since she hasn't been worn much. I've been gravitating towards easy to wear bags lately. 



HeatherL said:


> Nice choice!  Can't wait to see pics, I love Dove!




I haven't seen too many dove pieces here on TPF. I thought it was lilac in person until I looked closely[emoji23]


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds fun!



It was! Wish we'd had more time there. Back to work this morning unfortunately


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Good idea! I prefer neutrals too, and you already have a bright crossbody  I'm having 2nd thoughts now, a studded dove sounds lovely. I was looking at a preowned blush studded medium Selma messenger, but I'm on the fence. Dove should be here on Wednesday then I can make my final choice. I'm also looking at a Rebecca minkoff bag that I want in a brown color... I'm thinking I want to sell one of my bags, possibly vanilla cynthia since she hasn't been worn much. I've been gravitating towards easy to wear bags lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen too many dove pieces here on TPF. I thought it was lilac in person until I looked closely[emoji23]



We'll be bag twins if you buy the Blush messenger! If you want any RL pictures just let me know  I was considering selling mine but think I've decided against it. The Selma messenger was no where to be seen in Texas!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I haven't seen too many dove pieces here on TPF. I thought it was lilac in person until I looked closely[emoji23]




I've never seen the color in real life. Even in the stock photo, it looked like lilac to me. I passed it by because I thought it was lilac. Then, I added it to my cart to check the price and noticed it was dove. I quickly checked out!!! Hopefully, I like it when it arrives....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Excellent!!!  Thank you!!!




You're welcome. I also forgot to mention that Bloomingdale's is giving a $25 reward for every hundred dollars spent to Loyalist. Makes it an even better deal. [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I bought them years ago, I should bring them in and see what they say. Both earrings are missing gems!!




Ok. I received this Kate spade charm yesterday. After one day of wearing, it's missing 3 stones. I'm going home, pack it up and send it on its way. I'm going to stay far away from Kate spade jewelry in the future....[emoji19]


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Ok. I received this Kate spade charm yesterday. After one day of wearing, it's missing 3 stones. I'm going home, pack it up and send it on its way. I'm going to stay far away from Kate spade jewelry in the future....[emoji19]
> 
> View attachment 3320999



 oh no that's a shame. Can you get a refund? Its a cute charm!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> oh no that's a shame. Can you get a refund? Its a cute charm!




Yes, I purchased from Nordstrom so I can return it....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Ok. I received this Kate spade charm yesterday. After one day of wearing, it's missing 3 stones. I'm going home, pack it up and send it on its way. I'm going to stay far away from Kate spade jewelry in the future....[emoji19]
> 
> View attachment 3320999




Ahh no that stinks! I think Sarah03 bought the same one. I wonder how hers is holding up. I haven't had any probs w/ my KS jewelry *crossing fingers*.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I've never seen the color in real life. Even in the stock photo, it looked like lilac to me. I passed it by because I thought it was lilac. Then, I added it to my cart to check the price and noticed it was dove. I quickly checked out!!! Hopefully, I like it when it arrives....[emoji3]




Ok I just got back from Macy's and saw a dove medium Selma for 25% off. Looooove the color! I was hoping I would! I saw some Cindy crossbodies but in those colorblocked styles, and in coral. I still love lilac but think dove is more versatile for year round. I can't wait to get mine tomorrow!! I think you'll love it


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Ahh no that stinks! I think Sarah03 bought the same one. I wonder how hers is holding up. I haven't had any probs w/ my KS jewelry *crossing fingers*.



She did. Hers is the one that put it on my radar. Well, I just mailed mine back for a refund. I hope yours hold up as well....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I purchased from Nordstrom so I can return it....[emoji3]



 that's good news at least! Such a shame when new pieces give out like that.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Ok I just got back from Macy's and saw a dove medium Selma for 25% off. Looooove the color! I was hoping I would! I saw some Cindy crossbodies but in those colorblocked styles, and in coral. I still love lilac but think dove is more versatile for year round. I can't wait to get mine tomorrow!! I think you'll love it



I went to Macy's today too.  I returned my canary messenger. I think I'll get a lot more use out of the medium Selma. Dove was sitting next to a lilac bag. The colors are really similar. However, I agree that dove is a year-round neutral.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I went to Macy's today too.  I returned my canary messenger. I think I'll get a lot more use out of the medium Selma. Dove was sitting next to a lilac bag. The colors are really similar. However, I agree that dove is a year-round neutral.....



Good call! I saw a studded canary messenger and thought it was adorable but definitely not as versatile. Did you get the studded medium selma or messenger in dove? 

Also sorry to hear about your KS...my KS earrings also lost 3 rhinestones within a month or 2. I bought them almost 3 years ago so I doubt I can do anything about them. KS has cute stuff but I think they're all overpriced for the quality :/ I prefer MK, RM and Coach

Speaking of which...I am eyeing an RM bag too. I just listed 2 bags yesterday, my vanilla cynthia and an RM bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Good call! I saw a studded canary messenger and thought it was adorable but definitely not as versatile. Did you get the studded medium selma or messenger in dove?
> 
> 
> 
> Also sorry to hear about your KS...my KS earrings also lost 3 rhinestones within a month or 2. I bought them almost 3 years ago so I doubt I can do anything about them. KS has cute stuff but I think they're all overpriced for the quality :/ I prefer MK, RM and Coach
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...I am eyeing an RM bag too. I just listed 2 bags yesterday, my vanilla cynthia and an RM bag.




I ordered the studded medium Selma. I have two messengers (Cindy and Jamie), so I decided I didn't need another. I'm going to have to check out RM. Or, maybe I shouldn't....[emoji6]


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Ok. I received this Kate spade charm yesterday. After one day of wearing, it's missing 3 stones. I'm going home, pack it up and send it on its way. I'm going to stay far away from Kate spade jewelry in the future....[emoji19]
> 
> View attachment 3320999







BeachBagGal said:


> Ahh no that stinks! I think Sarah03 bought the same one. I wonder how hers is holding up. I haven't had any probs w/ my KS jewelry *crossing fingers*.







keishapie1973 said:


> She did. Hers is the one that put it on my radar. Well, I just mailed mine back for a refund. I hope yours hold up as well....




I do have one! He is still intact. What a shame that yours fell apart. Are you exchanging it?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> We'll be bag twins if you buy the Blush messenger! If you want any RL pictures just let me know  I was considering selling mine but think I've decided against it. The Selma messenger was no where to be seen in Texas!




I would love some pics! I truly miss blush in my collection. I wish Ava worked for me but I need something that's easier to access. Studded medium messenger might be it. I'm just debating between that and Cindy since Cindy seems more casual and I'm definitely casual these days!


----------



## Pinkalicious

So my vanilla Cynthia sold. That was super fast! I broke even but I am usually ok with that since I just want to sell right away.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I would love some pics! I truly miss blush in my collection. I wish Ava worked for me but I need something that's easier to access. Studded medium messenger might be it. I'm just debating between that and Cindy since Cindy seems more casual and I'm definitely casual these days!





Pinkalicious said:


> So my vanilla Cynthia sold. That was super fast! I broke even but I am usually ok with that since I just want to sell right away.



That's brilliant news your vanilla Cynthia sold. More money for something that you'll use more. Lol will see what I can do about pictures later  I think the messenger is casual or dressey. Crossbody is certainly easy carry and Blush goes with everything.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> That's brilliant news your vanilla Cynthia sold. More money for something that you'll use more. Lol will see what I can do about pictures later  I think the messenger is casual or dressey. Crossbody is certainly easy carry and Blush goes with everything.




I'm all over the place! I just saw a pearl grey Cindy crossbody at nordies for $100. For $26 price difference I'm reconsidering dove. We will see. I am still considering blush messenger too, but do you think it's too close to ballet? I'm trying to branch out with the colors of my bags but always gravitate towards the same brown/pink/black haha


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm all over the place! I just saw a pearl grey Cindy crossbody at nordies for $100. For $26 price difference I'm reconsidering dove. We will see. I am still considering blush messenger too, but do you think it's too close to ballet? I'm trying to branch out with the colors of my bags but always gravitate towards the same brown/pink/black haha



Pearl Grey and Dove are very close so that could be a real saving for you. How long is the Nordies offer on for? Maybe see what you think of Dove when it comes. 
I think ballet and blush are obviously tonal, but they're quite different. Different HW, one has studs one doesn't, different styles and sizes. Blush is more cream pink, ballet is pale pink. IKWYM about gravitating to the same colours! x


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm all over the place! I just saw a pearl grey Cindy crossbody at nordies for $100. For $26 price difference I'm reconsidering dove. We will see. I am still considering blush messenger too, but do you think it's too close to ballet? I'm trying to branch out with the colors of my bags but always gravitate towards the same brown/pink/black haha




I would be tempted too. They are very close in color so I would go with the better deal...[emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> So my vanilla Cynthia sold. That was super fast! I broke even but I am usually ok with that since I just want to sell right away.




Congrats on the sale, but didn't you just get the Cynthia?  What made you change your mind?


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm all over the place! I just saw a pearl grey Cindy crossbody at nordies for $100. For $26 price difference I'm reconsidering dove. We will see. I am still considering blush messenger too, but do you think it's too close to ballet? I'm trying to branch out with the colors of my bags but always gravitate towards the same brown/pink/black haha






I'm not sure if this will help, but the bag is PG and the wallet is Dove.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3321742
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help, but the bag is PG and the wallet is Dove.  Good luck deciding.



Nice color comparison!!!! I have a bag on the way in dove. This is a great help. You should add this to the comparison thread....


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm all over the place! I just saw a pearl grey Cindy crossbody at nordies for $100. For $26 price difference I'm reconsidering dove. We will see. I am still considering blush messenger too, but do you think it's too close to ballet? I'm trying to branch out with the colors of my bags but always gravitate towards the same brown/pink/black haha



Ok thanks to this I just impulse purchased a pearl grey Cindy- I should really avoid this forum!!  I usually only buy colours like chil, mandarin tile blue, cherry etc. which means I have very few neutrals.  I have always admired pearl grey and it looks lovely on the Cindy in the pictures, let's hope I love it when it arrives as I won't be paying to ship it back and loose the money paid on shipping it here too!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> Congrats on the sale, but didn't you just get the Cynthia?  What made you change your mind?



Thanks for the comparison pic! I think I am leaning towards Dove. I love lighter neutrals. I did just get the Cynthia but it's been sitting in my closet after I used her probably 2-3x briefly. I like the bag but it doesn't fit my lifestyle right now, I think when I am back to working again or going out regularly will I need it. I will just have to admire it on others for now! I keep reaching for my Forever 21 crossbody which told me it was time to get an MK crossbody



MKbaglover said:


> Ok thanks to this I just impulse purchased a pearl grey Cindy- I should really avoid this forum!!  I usually only buy colours like chil, mandarin tile blue, cherry etc. which means I have very few neutrals.  I have always admired pearl grey and it looks lovely on the Cindy in the pictures, let's hope I love it when it arrives as I won't be paying to ship it back and loose the money paid on shipping it here too!



I think you'll love it! Do you have any crossbodies? Pearl grey is a great neutral. I really liked it when I saw it on the greenwich bucket bag.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic! I think I am leaning towards Dove. I love lighter neutrals. I did just get the Cynthia but it's been sitting in my closet after I used her probably 2-3x briefly. I like the bag but it doesn't fit my lifestyle right now, I think when I am back to working again or going out regularly will I need it. I will just have to admire it on others for now! I keep reaching for my Forever 21 crossbody which told me it was time to get an MK crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll love it! Do you have any crossbodies? Pearl grey is a great neutral. I really liked it when I saw it on the greenwich bucket bag.



Yes I already have a cherry Cindy, I love the style so half way there!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I would love some pics! I truly miss blush in my collection. I wish Ava worked for me but I need something that's easier to access. Studded medium messenger might be it. I'm just debating between that and Cindy since Cindy seems more casual and I'm definitely casual these days!



New shot of Blush Selma messenger for you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Here's one more in better lighting!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Here's one more in better lighting!




I'm glad u aren't selling this! It's absolutely stunning. I get my dove cindy today so I will see whether I like it or not. Do u still not like the gold studs as much? I think it complements blush so well 

I also got an RM bucket bag new from eBay, came out to $153. This retailed $375 just last summer. I saw it on my friend this past weekend and couldn't get it out of my mind. It really is rich in person. I can't wait to receive this!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3321742
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help, but the bag is PG and the wallet is Dove.  Good luck deciding.



This is a great color comparison.  You should post this pic in the Color Comparison thread!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm glad u aren't selling this! It's absolutely stunning. I get my dove cindy today so I will see whether I like it or not. Do u still not like the gold studs as much? I think it complements blush so well
> 
> I also got an RM bucket bag new from eBay, came out to $153. This retailed $375 just last summer. I saw it on my friend this past weekend and couldn't get it out of my mind. It really is rich in person. I can't wait to receive this!
> 
> View attachment 3322077



Looking forward to pictures of Dove Cindy and hearing what you think! Love the RM bucket bag. Its a lovely rich colour for the summer months! Can you wear it crossbody?

I still prefer silver studs over gold ones but don't think I'm going to sell Blush messenger at the moment. It made me look forward to summer getting her out today! Been a long ol' winter here!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Looking forward to pictures of Dove Cindy and hearing what you think! Love the RM bucket bag. Its a lovely rich colour for the summer months! Can you wear it crossbody?
> 
> I still prefer silver studs over gold ones but don't think I'm going to sell Blush messenger at the moment. It made me look forward to summer getting her out today! Been a long ol' winter here!



Yes I believe you can wear the bucket crossbody 
I am looking forward to summer too but not as much since I'll be indoors a lot with a newborn, and definitely not bikini body ready this year

I just received dove cindy and the color is gorgeous. Reminds me of a silver with a tint of pale blue. Very lovely. I don't know if it's just me but it doesn't look right on me. Maybe with this big ol belly of mine, everything just seems so tiny in comparison. I saw one on Macy's for $100 (on sale + 20% off). I will probably purchase that one and return this one (free returns!) as the letters are off...the MI in Michael are way too close together. I compared it to my ballet selma, and it doesn't look right. Hopefully the one from Macy's will be better. I will post pics in a bit!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Nice color comparison!!!! I have a bag on the way in dove. This is a great help. You should add this to the comparison thread....




Thanks & it is!!  I just don't know how to post links to a tread and the pic was still on my phone so I just reposted!!  I'm debating the studded dove Selma!!  Can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ok so I probably sound crazy but I finally made up my mind. I'll be returning dove Cindy because I just got an RM love crossbody for an amazing price off Poshmark since I also used some credits. It's grey with lilac tone and silver hardware. I wanted something bigger than cindy and I think this is spacious enough. 




I did take a pic of dove against ballet Selma


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Ok so I probably sound crazy but I finally made up my mind. I'll be returning dove Cindy because I just got an RM love crossbody for an amazing price off Poshmark since I also used some credits. It's grey with lilac tone and silver hardware. I wanted something bigger than cindy and I think this is spacious enough.
> 
> View attachment 3322429
> 
> 
> I did take a pic of dove against ballet Selma
> 
> View attachment 3322430



I love the RM on you!!! Yes, you should keep it....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Ok so I probably sound crazy but I finally made up my mind. I'll be returning dove Cindy because I just got an RM love crossbody for an amazing price off Poshmark since I also used some credits. It's grey with lilac tone and silver hardware. I wanted something bigger than cindy and I think this is spacious enough.
> 
> View attachment 3322429
> 
> 
> I did take a pic of dove against ballet Selma
> 
> View attachment 3322430



THAT looks really nice. Seems to be more roomy than the Cindy's tho they are still super cute.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I love the RM on you!!! Yes, you should keep it....



That's not me  but it's the exact bag I bought from the seller... I hope it looks half as good on me! It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> THAT looks really nice. Seems to be more roomy than the Cindy's tho they are still super cute.



Agreed, my friend told me it holds quite a bit!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> That's not me  but it's the exact bag I bought from the seller... I hope it looks half as good on me! It's a beautiful bag!



Lol!!! I was thinking how well the sweater was hiding your pregnancy....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Lol!!! I was thinking how well the sweater was hiding your pregnancy....




Hahah at 37 weeks there is no hiding this bump!
Oh and I wish I could wear sweaters like that in San Diego... My heaviest "jacket" is a light hoodie [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I believe you can wear the bucket crossbody
> I am looking forward to summer too but not as much since I'll be indoors a lot with a newborn, and definitely not bikini body ready this year
> 
> I just received dove cindy and the color is gorgeous. Reminds me of a silver with a tint of pale blue. Very lovely. I don't know if it's just me but it doesn't look right on me. Maybe with this big ol belly of mine, everything just seems so tiny in comparison. I saw one on Macy's for $100 (on sale + 20% off). I will probably purchase that one and return this one (free returns!) as the letters are off...the MI in Michael are way too close together. I compared it to my ballet selma, and it doesn't look right. Hopefully the one from Macy's will be better. I will post pics in a bit!



Ah no go for the Cindy? Just not feelin' it?

Oh and the Love has a slip pocket on the back of the bag...yay! Perfect for your phone.HUGE plus! So I saw they just came out with this bag in Cobalt *gasp*! One of my fav colors! Buuuut on RM site it looks less vibrant than on nordies (only a fob for now). I need a vibrant blue bag in my life...missed out on a EB by MK. Hmmm..


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Ok so I probably sound crazy but I finally made up my mind. I'll be returning dove Cindy because I just got an RM love crossbody for an amazing price off Poshmark since I also used some credits. It's grey with lilac tone and silver hardware. I wanted something bigger than cindy and I think this is spacious enough.
> 
> View attachment 3322429
> 
> 
> I did take a pic of dove against ballet Selma
> 
> View attachment 3322430




Oh I love the RM bag, such a pretty shade [emoji7][emoji171] shame about the cindy  but if your not feeling it's best to return than have her sit in your wardrobe. 37 weeks, this time last year I had a 3 week old baby who came at 38 weeks... Not long now [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ok so I probably sound crazy but I finally made up my mind. I'll be returning dove Cindy because I just got an RM love crossbody for an amazing price off Poshmark since I also used some credits. It's grey with lilac tone and silver hardware. I wanted something bigger than cindy and I think this is spacious enough.
> 
> View attachment 3322429
> 
> 
> I did take a pic of dove against ballet Selma
> 
> View attachment 3322430



The RM is fabulous! Great choice. Defo get that one. You can double the strap up so you can wear it as a shoulder bag as well which is an added bonus. The Dove Cindy does look very pretty too! I agree the RM size is more practical.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Ah no go for the Cindy? Just not feelin' it?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the Love has a slip pocket on the back of the bag...yay! Perfect for your phone.HUGE plus! So I saw they just came out with this bag in Cobalt *gasp*! One of my fav colors! Buuuut on RM site it looks less vibrant than on nordies (only a fob for now). I need a vibrant blue bag in my life...missed out on a EB by MK. Hmmm..




For some reason Cindy didn't seem as sturdy to me as say, the Selma messenger. But I couldn't find a dove Selma medium messenger anywhere. I've seen pics of cobalt blue love but not sure if it was an older color, the pics I've seen have been gorgeous!! Electric blue is definitely my favorite MK blue... If the rm is anything like it I say get it!!



Suz82 said:


> Oh I love the RM bag, such a pretty shade [emoji7][emoji171] shame about the cindy  but if your not feeling it's best to return than have her sit in your wardrobe. 37 weeks, this time last year I had a 3 week old baby who came at 38 weeks... Not long now [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank u! Did you deliver at 38 weeks with your first? I feel like this girl will be staying in there for 41 weeks haha 



DiamondsForever said:


> The RM is fabulous! Great choice. Defo get that one. You can double the strap up so you can wear it as a shoulder bag as well which is an added bonus. The Dove Cindy does look very pretty too! I agree the RM size is more practical.




Yes! I'm wondering if I could use it as an every day bag though. It seems like i would be too paranoid to get it scuffed or stained.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> For some reason Cindy didn't seem as sturdy to me as say, the Selma messenger. But I couldn't find a dove Selma medium messenger anywhere. I've seen pics of cobalt blue love but not sure if it was an older color, the pics I've seen have been gorgeous!! Electric blue is definitely my favorite MK blue... If the rm is anything like it I say get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Yeah, I agree about the Cindy not being as sturdy as the Selma Messenger. I love the fact that the strap is longer, which is good for me since I'm taller. I wish Selma's was longer. 

It's a new color that just came out. Looks so pretty! I need a vibrant blue bag like that. Totally agree about MK's EB! !  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank u! Did you deliver at 38 weeks with your first? I feel like this girl will be staying in there for 41 weeks haha




No my first baby came at 41+1 weeks and weighed 6.12. My second pregnancy didn't go as smooth and as my first was classed as small for dates I had scans every month or so... Needless to say born 3 weeks earlier and 7.51/2 lol [emoji23] 
Such a wonderful time for you all. Those first few weeks are just pure joy, enjoy every second [emoji175]


----------



## amsedlacek

Hello Ladies, I just purchased my first MK bag and it finally arrived! I went for an Electric Blue Sutton, pre-ordered for my birthday next week. When it arrived, I noticed a good size dent on one side that makes the crease sit a little odd. Is this something that will work out eventually or do I need to exchange it?


----------



## Suz82

amsedlacek said:


> Hello Ladies, I just purchased my first MK bag and it finally arrived! I went for an Electric Blue Sutton, pre-ordered for my birthday next week. When it arrived, I noticed a good size dent on one side that makes the crease sit a little odd. Is this something that will work out eventually or do I need to exchange it?




It might be worth trying to stuff it out for a few days to see if it helps, don't take the tags off just invase Its a return. Are you able to post a pic?


----------



## Quartzite

Hi ladies! I have a shopping question. I found a small Blush Ava on eBay for $219 + $15 shipping. Do you think that this a good price for this bag?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Quartzite said:


> Hi ladies! I have a shopping question. I found a small Blush Ava on eBay for $219 + $15 shipping. Do you think that this a good price for this bag?




It's hard to say because it's a color that is no longer made. The original price was $268 for a small and $298 for a medium. I sold my medium dark dune Ava for $198 on eBay since I got it on sale for $160, so I think it just depends on availability. If it's the only one on sale on eBay you might want to get it before you miss out, but sometimes multiple people list the same bag and you can ask them to lower the price or they lower their prices to stay competitive.


----------



## Nan246

Quartzite said:


> Hi ladies! I have a shopping question. I found a small Blush Ava on eBay for $219 + $15 shipping. Do you think that this a good price for this bag?



Hi I saw that bag on eBay. Looks like it's the only small blush listed. You have the option to make an offer. I just bid on another bag Greenwich with the same price and offered $200. It was accepted.
I agree with Pink, make an offer, a reasonable one. It's been slow on eBay so they prob want to sell it. Good luck!


----------



## Quartzite

Pinkalicious said:


> It's hard to say because it's a color that is no longer made. The original price was $268 for a small and $298 for a medium. I sold my medium dark dune Ava for $198 on eBay since I got it on sale for $160, so I think it just depends on availability. If it's the only one on sale on eBay you might want to get it before you miss out, but sometimes multiple people list the same bag and you can ask them to lower the price or they lower their prices to stay competitive.





Nan246 said:


> Hi I saw that bag on eBay. Looks like it's the only small blush listed. You have the option to make an offer. I just bid on another bag Greenwich with the same price and offered $200. It was accepted.
> I agree with Pink, make an offer, a reasonable one. It's been slow on eBay so they prob want to sell it. Good luck!



Hi Pinkalicious & Nan246! Thank you so much for the input and insight! I was previously unsure as to what was considered reasonable and I didn't want to under-offer, so I took your advice, Nan246  I offered $200 and accepted the seller's counteroffer of $206! This is absolutely my dream purse, so I know I would have regretted letting it slip away. Thank you both so much for the help!


----------



## Nan246

Great!!! Quartzite! Congrats it must feel good to get a great on a bag that you really want! Hope it arrive soon for you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Quartzite said:


> Hi Pinkalicious & Nan246! Thank you so much for the input and insight! I was previously unsure as to what was considered reasonable and I didn't want to under-offer, so I took your advice, Nan246  I offered $200 and accepted the seller's counteroffer of $206! This is absolutely my dream purse, so I know I would have regretted letting it slip away. Thank you both so much for the help!




Congrats!! I loooove blush, really want something in that color some day. I used to have medium blush Ava and still miss it sometimes but could not get used to the opening. I like zipper openings


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Here's one more in better lighting!




I'm realllyyyyy wanting this!! Is $145 a good price? I know I just got my RM love but I don't feel like it's a good every day bag. Ugh decisions.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm realllyyyyy wanting this!! Is $145 a good Price? I know I just got my RM love but I don't feel like it's a good every day bag. Ugh decisions.



I would say that's a great deal! I'm sure i paid nearly double that......


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I would say that's a great deal! I'm sure i paid nearly double that......




I really like the messenger just not sure if I want blush. Has it been easy to maintain? I also am not sure if it's too similar to ballet. I will probably save my love crossbody for some days and then wear Selma messenger as an every day bag (with my diaper bag haha)


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I really like the messenger just not sure if I want blush. Has it been easy to maintain? I also am not sure if it's too similar to ballet. I will probably save my love crossbody for some days and then wear Selma messenger as an every day bag (with my diaper bag haha)



Its been fine to maintain, I tend to wear it more in the summer months, only because the winter here is so wet. You don't have that problem!  its not dissimilar from ballet but as we discussed before your bags would have different HW, are different styles and sizes etc one with studs, one without...so can probably be justified.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> No my first baby came at 41+1 weeks and weighed 6.12*. My second pregnancy didn't go as smooth and as my first was classed as small for dates I had scans every month or so... Needless to say born 3 weeks earlier and 7.51/2 lol *[emoji23]
> Such a wonderful time for you all. Those first few weeks are just pure joy, enjoy every second [emoji175]



LOL> so off base there. Mine were all big and overdue. Hoping my grandbaby is of modest size due to my daughters size overall.


----------



## Suz82

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL> so off base there. Mine were all big and overdue. Hoping my grandbaby is of modest size due to my daughters size overall.




I will keep my fingers crossed for a nice small size [emoji6]


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> I really like the messenger just not sure if I want blush. Has it been easy to maintain? I also am not sure if it's too similar to ballet. I will probably save my love crossbody for some days and then wear Selma messenger as an every day bag (with my diaper bag haha)




That's what I do. I wear my PG studded messenger with my diaper bag lol - bag lovers think alike!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> No my first baby came at 41+1 weeks and weighed 6.12. My second pregnancy didn't go as smooth and as my first was classed as small for dates I had scans every month or so... Needless to say born 3 weeks earlier and 7.51/2 lol [emoji23]
> Such a wonderful time for you all. Those first few weeks are just pure joy, enjoy every second [emoji175]




Thank you! I'm excited and can't wait for her to come [emoji7] hoping I don't go to 41 and have to be induced but we will see.. 38 weeks tomorrow and this girl feels like she's too comfortable in there. I want her to develop as much as she can so I guess I won't evict her just yet [emoji23]. Do you have girls, boys?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Its been fine to maintain, I tend to wear it more in the summer months, only because the winter here is so wet. You don't have that problem!  its not dissimilar from ballet but as we discussed before your bags would have different HW, are different styles and sizes etc one with studs, one without...so can probably be justified.




Oh you know I'm justifying it already lol. I think I can wear it in winter, but thinking I'll use my bucket bag more in the fall/winter season, even though we don't really get one.. Not a bad problem to have I suppose!



Stephg said:


> That's what I do. I wear my PG studded messenger with my diaper bag lol - bag lovers think alike!



I forgot how convenient crossbodies were until my huge belly made everything else heavy for me to carry lol.
I've been looking for a dove studded messenger, would be ideal but since I got the RM love I need blush! What kind of diaper bag do u use?


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh you know I'm justifying it already lol. I think I can wear it in winter, but thinking I'll use my bucket bag more in the fall/winter season, even though we don't really get one.. Not a bad problem to have I suppose!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how convenient crossbodies were until my huge belly made everything else heavy for me to carry lol.
> I've been looking for a dove studded messenger, would be ideal but since I got the RM love I need blush! What kind of diaper bag do u use?




The messenger is great for throwing on when you're lugging around other things. I have the skip hop duo in grey chevron - love it! Fits everything and is a super cute patten.


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you! I'm excited and can't wait for her to come [emoji7] hoping I don't go to 41 and have to be induced but we will see.. 38 weeks tomorrow and this girl feels like she's too comfortable in there. I want her to develop as much as she can so I guess I won't evict her just yet [emoji23]. Do you have girls, boys?




Fingers crossed little lady gets a move on before then. We have two boys [emoji5]&#65039; were complete now so I shall have to wait for granddaughters! lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> The messenger is great for throwing on when you're lugging around other things. I have the skip hop duo in grey chevron - love it! Fits everything and is a super cute patten.
> 
> View attachment 3328178



Very cute! My sister in law has that  I just bought the blush messenger. I couldn't resist, and I had a balance on Mercari for selling 2 bags soooo why not



Suz82 said:


> Fingers crossed little lady gets a move on before then. We have two boys [emoji5]&#65039; were complete now so I shall have to wait for granddaughters! lol



How fun, I would love a boy for my next one. The hubby would really want one to help him work on the cars and things. I told him he can teach our girl to do that too  He always gives in to me though so I can see him doing the same for her.


----------



## Suz82

Oh yey on the blush! You'll get a lot of use out of her and she'll be easy to wipe sick and things off [emoji23] the amount of times I have cleaned some sort of milk or spit up off my purse (tends to be on my sofa arm) I lost count. 
Your right she could well be a Tom boy and help her daddy  I'm pretty sure your hubby will be worse [emoji16]


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> For some reason Cindy didn't seem as sturdy to me as say, the Selma messenger. But I couldn't find a dove Selma medium messenger anywhere. I've seen pics of cobalt blue love but not sure if it was an older color, the pics I've seen have been gorgeous!! Electric blue is definitely my favorite MK blue... If the rm is anything like it I say get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u! Did you deliver at 38 weeks with your first? I feel like this girl will be staying in there for 41 weeks haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm wondering if I could use it as an every day bag though. It seems like i would be too paranoid to get it scuffed or stained.


Pinkalicious, I'm loving all your pics! I've been briefly going over the conversation and i think it's so funny how you still love to change up your bags, hehe! 
Btw girls, I just broke my ban!! I bought two, yes two, bags in dove. I'll havey little reveal once they arrive but I'm very excited to be back in the MK forum &#128518;&#128518;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Pinkalicious, I'm loving all your pics! I've been briefly going over the conversation and i think it's so funny how you still love to change up your bags, hehe!
> Btw girls, I just broke my ban!! I bought two, yes two, bags in dove. I'll havey little reveal once they arrive but I'm very excited to be back in the MK forum [emoji38][emoji38]&#129303;&#129303;




Oh yay! We can't wait to see! [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay! We can't wait to see! [emoji3]


I know, I'm so excited. It's been a long time. They aren't any of the new styles, but I've been considering them for a while so when I saw them on sale I was like, "Yeah, why not?!" lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Pinkalicious, I'm loving all your pics! I've been briefly going over the conversation and i think it's so funny how you still love to change up your bags, hehe!
> Btw girls, I just broke my ban!! I bought two, yes two, bags in dove. I'll havey little reveal once they arrive but I'm very excited to be back in the MK forum &#128518;&#128518;&#129303;&#129303;



Good to see you back!!! and YES this never ends with me lol. I was temporarily satisfied for a bit and then when the floodgates opened I sold off some and then immediately purchased more to replace them I'm hoping this is it for now...for a few months at least lol.

Can't wait to see your reveal!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> I know, I'm so excited. It's been a long time. They aren't any of the new styles, but I've been considering them for a while so when I saw them on sale I was like, "Yeah, why not?!" lol



Ohhh we love old and new!!!


----------



## Suz82

melbo said:


> I know, I'm so excited. It's been a long time. They aren't any of the new styles, but I've been considering them for a while so when I saw them on sale I was like, "Yeah, why not?!" lol




Oh can't wait to see, welcome back! Dove is so pretty, a really feminine grey.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I know, I'm so excited. It's been a long time. They aren't any of the new styles, but I've been considering them for a while so when I saw them on sale I was like, "Yeah, why not?!" lol



Oh exciting! Also looking forward to your reveal Melbo! Do you think that you'll keep both? Or will you choose between them?


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhh we love old and new!!!


Thank you.. I know do too! 


Suz82 said:


> Oh can't wait to see, welcome back! Dove is so pretty, a really feminine grey.


I've never seen dove IRL so you saying that makes me feel better. 


DiamondsForever said:


> Oh exciting! Also looking forward to your reveal Melbo! Do you think that you'll keep both? Or will you choose between them?


Honestly I'll have to see. One is a cross body so as long as my essentials fit nicely. &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## DiamondsForever

MK coin purse on the Harrods website marked down to £35! I'm going there tomorrow..... fingers crossed for one in Ballet! maybe my patience has paid off and ill find a bargain?


----------



## Suz82

Really hope it is! Just had a look, ballet Selma for £209 [emoji7]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Really hope it is! Just had a look, ballet Selma for £209 [emoji7]



Ooo tempting.... was it SHW? Going up early to explore Sloane Street as well. Not my normal neck of the woods but there is an MK boutique there I've never been to! Will keep you ladies posted if I find anything fun tomorrow...


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Ooo tempting.... was it SHW? Going up early to explore Sloane Street as well. Not my normal neck of the woods but there is an MK boutique there I've never been to! Will keep you ladies posted if I find anything fun tomorrow...




Good luck!! Hope you find some goodies!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Good luck!! Hope you find some goodies!



Thanks chick! There is a big Ted Baker in the part of London I'm off to tomorrow and apparently they have the alternative purse in stock, so we will see!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Ooo tempting.... was it SHW? Going up early to explore Sloane Street as well. Not my normal neck of the woods but there is an MK boutique there I've never been to! Will keep you ladies posted if I find anything fun tomorrow...




Just had to go back and look... Yes it's silver!  Pinkalicious had made me love this bag withh her pictures [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 are you tempted?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> Just had to go back and look... Yes it's silver!  Pinkalicious had made me love this bag withh her pictures [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you tempted?



Oooh you're making me want to use ballet selma now! I get my blush messenger tomorrow but I'm still enjoying my Rebecca Minkoff love crossbody. I'm in bag heaven

Btw ladies Macy's has dove jet set crossbody and dove cindy messenger for $88! If I didn't get my love crossbody I'd be all over it. The dove medium selma is also $155. I don't need a new bag lol, but someone scoop up these deals!


----------



## melbo

Omg they're here!!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Omg they're here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330044



It's like Christmas all over again!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Just had to go back and look... Yes it's silver!  Pinkalicious had made me love this bag withh her pictures [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you tempted?



Yes super tempting! DH will probably divorce me if I come home with any more Selma's though :giggles: (or suggest I sell some off....) I will content myself with a purse if I find one today I think.  




Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh you're making me want to use ballet selma now! I get my blush messenger tomorrow but I'm still enjoying my Rebecca Minkoff love crossbody. I'm in bag heaven
> 
> Btw ladies Macy's has dove jet set crossbody and dove cindy messenger for $88! If I didn't get my love crossbody I'd be all over it. The dove medium selma is also $155. I don't need a new bag lol, but someone scoop up these deals!



$88 is a serious bargain! I would have been so tempted if I'd seen Dove at those prices....



melbo said:


> Omg they're here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330044



Ooooo....


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes super tempting! DH will probably divorce me if I come home with any more Selma's though :giggles: (or suggest I sell some off....) I will content myself with a purse if I find one today I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $88 is a serious bargain! I would have been so tempted if I'd seen Dove at those prices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo....




My hubby may divorce me! I couldn't  help but look at the suttons on sale at harrods.... May have a luggage and gold medium  one on order [emoji85] they haven't taken payment yet though and the email says it won't go out until they can be sure to fulfil the order. Keep everything crossed [emoji4] I think I have to be done then! [emoji15]


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> My hubby may divorce me! I couldn't  help but look at the suttons on sale at harrods.... May have a luggage and gold medium  one on order [emoji85] they haven't taken payment yet though and the email says it won't go out until they can be sure to fulfil the order. Keep everything crossed [emoji4] I think I have to be done then! [emoji15]



I think you may have to be done!!  I would say you are justified though!  If you love this style of bag and it is being discontinued then getting black and luggage means you are set for the next few years!  Plus it was on sale....I hope you get it!


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> I think you may have to be done!!  I would say you are justified though!  If you love this style of bag and it is being discontinued then getting black and luggage means you are set for the next few years!  Plus it was on sale....I hope you get it!




If it's meant to be mine it will be I'm thinking of it that way haha the tan leather and gold just looks so nice and I did drop the hint to hubby that I wanted to sell my Apple Watch so that shall go on eBay to pay for this, so I don't feel too bad. If it wasn't being discontinued I probably wouldn't feel as rushed to get the ones I have my eye on before they are all gone forever x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> My hubby may divorce me! I couldn't  help but look at the suttons on sale at harrods.... May have a luggage and gold medium  one on order [emoji85] they haven't taken payment yet though and the email says it won't go out until they can be sure to fulfil the order. Keep everything crossed [emoji4] I think I have to be done then! [emoji15]



That's too exciting! I agree with MK Baglover, totally justified as its on sale and being discontinued. Luggage is classic, will never go out of style. x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> That's too exciting! I agree with MK Baglover, totally justified as its on sale and being discontinued. Luggage is classic, will never go out of style. x




I'm terrible and for sure on a ban of the sale goes through! I have some cute tan heels I will wear with it and dark jeans [emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh you're making me want to use ballet selma now! I get my blush messenger tomorrow but I'm still enjoying my Rebecca Minkoff love crossbody. I'm in bag heaven
> 
> Btw ladies Macy's has dove jet set crossbody and dove cindy messenger for $88! If I didn't get my love crossbody I'd be all over it. The dove medium selma is also $155. I don't need a new bag lol, but someone scoop up these deals!



Giiiiirl you're such an enabler!!!   hahah


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I'm terrible and for sure on a ban of the sale goes through! I have some cute tan heels I will wear with it and dark jeans [emoji16]



Oh yes,  love matching shoes and bag  tan with dark jeans is so classic! x


----------



## keishapie1973

*********** is also 10% cash back for Macy's today....[emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> *********** is also 10% cash back for Macy's today....[emoji6]




Yeah saw that and might have gotten suckered in. [emoji14]  That's an awesome deal!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah saw that and might have gotten suckered in. [emoji14]  That's an awesome deal!



Lol. I wish I could say the same. I ordered the zip top tote in dove. I think I may like it better than my studded Selma. Couldn't pass up the deal...


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Omg they're here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330044



Just ordered the same tote. I had one years ago and it was one of my favorites.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

So I had time to kill this morning before meeting  my friends at Harrods. I thought I'd check out the MK boutique in Sloane Street....., ( last time I trust Google maps!)
Pouring with rain, I tottered in, scary looking security person was 
like " madam I shall take your umbrella..., " long story short I'd wandered unwittingly into the high end only MK boutique... with my black studded Selma on full show.....


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> So I had time to kill this morning before meeting  my friends at Harrods. I thought I'd check out the MK boutique in Sloane Street....., ( last time I trust Google maps!)
> Pouring with rain, I tottered in, scary looking security person was
> like " madam I shall take your umbrella..., " long story short I'd wandered unwittingly into the high end only MK boutique... with my black studded Selma on full show.....




Oh haha I'm sure you Selma looked lovely don't worry


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Lol. I wish I could say the same. I ordered the zip top tote in dove. I think I may like it better than my studded Selma. Couldn't pass up the deal...




That's a great deal with the 10% off too! Are you returning studded Selma? The tote seems so practical, I don't have one yet but really can't convince myself to get one haha


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> That's a great deal with the 10% off too! Are you returning studded Selma? The tote seems so practical, I don't have one yet but really can't convince myself to get one haha



I returned the Selma today. I've tried it on with different outfits, and didn't like it. I think it looks too youthful for me. Now, I owned the tote in mandarin years ago. It was my first MK. It was also very comfortable to carry. I didn't want to miss out on the dove sales...


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I returned the Selma today. I've tried it on with different outfits, and didn't like it. I think it looks too youthful for me. Now, I owned the tote in mandarin years ago. It was my first MK. It was also very comfortable to carry. I didn't want to miss out on the dove sales...




I love the studded Selma and own the medium messenger with studs for fun nights out, but I understand the "youthful" feeling for an everyday bag (actually even for my fun night out bag).  I wish I didn't feel that way but sometimes you just can't help it.  
Good decision if you aren't going to feel comfortable wearing it.
The Jet Set tote is an awesome bag and Dove is beautiful so congrats on your new bag.  

That Macy's sale is killing me,  but I'm going to try to stay strong and from this point on, if I get another bag I'm going to start the "one in, one out rule".


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I love the studded Selma and own the medium messenger with studs for fun nights out, but I understand the "youthful" feeling for an everyday bag (actually even for my fun night out bag).  I wish I didn't feel that way but sometimes you just can't help it.
> Good decision if you aren't going to feel comfortable wearing it.
> The Jet Set tote is an awesome bag and Dove is beautiful so congrats on your new bag.
> 
> That Macy's sale is killing me,  but I'm going to try to stay strong and from this point on, if I get another bag I'm going to start the "one in, one out rule".



Exactly. I didn't feel that way about the studded crossbody but as an everyday bag, I knew that I would never carry it. I normally do the one in one out but yesterday was my birthday. I wasn't planning any more purchases, but the sales have been too good....


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Lol. I wish I could say the same. I ordered the zip top tote in dove. I think I may like it better than my studded Selma. Couldn't pass up the deal...




Can't wait to see reveal pix! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Exactly. I didn't feel that way about the studded crossbody but as an everyday bag, I knew that I would never carry it. I normally do the one in one out but yesterday was my birthday. I wasn't planning any more purchases, but the sales have been too good....




Ahhh the b-day.. understandable haha. Happy bday!!!


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Exactly. I didn't feel that way about the studded crossbody but as an everyday bag, I knew that I would never carry it. I normally do the one in one out but yesterday was my birthday. I wasn't planning any more purchases, but the sales have been too good....



Happy b lated birthday! I use totes more too. Lol as we get older why do we get more practical?  Enjoy your present.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Can't wait to see reveal pix! [emoji3]





BeachBagGal said:


> Ahhh the b-day.. understandable haha. Happy bday!!!





Nan246 said:


> Happy b lated birthday! I use totes more too. Lol as we get older why do we get more practical?  Enjoy your present.



Thanks, Ladies!!! Yes, I am getting more practical. That is exactly the word for it. Plus, I don't have a tote....


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Just ordered the same tote. I had one years ago and it was one of my favorites.....


Yes!! Bag twins! Today I'm wearing it out for the first time. I let go of my first one as well so I'm excited to have it back! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Yes!! Bag twins! Today I'm wearing it out for the first time. I let go of my first one as well so I'm excited to have it back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]




They have a coupon code today for 20% off. I just called and got $20 credited back to me. It's an even better deal now. You should call them. I'm super excited to receive it now!!![emoji3]

If you get a chance, would you post one of your fabulous modeling pictures? [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> They have a coupon code today for 20% off. I just called and got $20 credited back to me. It's an even better deal now. You should call them. I'm super excited to receive it now!!![emoji3]
> 
> If you get a chance, would you post one of your fabulous modeling pictures? [emoji4]




Happy belated birthday!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy belated birthday!!!!




Thank you!!! [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> They have a coupon code today for 20% off. I just called and got $20 credited back to me. It's an even better deal now. You should call them. I'm super excited to receive it now!!![emoji3]
> 
> If you get a chance, would you post one of your fabulous modeling pictures? [emoji4]


Oh my word, happy birthday! Thanks for the heads up! Here's my mod pic from today.  Dove is my new favorite color,


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Oh my word, happy birthday! Thanks for the heads up! Here's my mod pic from today.  Dove is my new favorite color,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331916



Thanks!!! It looks fantastic. I'm moving right in as soon as mine gets here....


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Oh my word, happy birthday! Thanks for the heads up! Here's my mod pic from today.  Dove is my new favorite color,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331916



That looks wonderful on you & accents your outfit nicely!!  Very professional looking!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> That looks wonderful on you & accents your outfit nicely!!  Very professional looking!


Thank you &#128566; &#128566;


----------



## Pinkalicious

So I received my blush messenger last weekend and just got to inspecting it now. I can't tell if I'm being too picky but it looks like there is some discoloration on the front. It could almost be an oil stain or something. I already contacted the seller on Mercari to see if I can exchange or return but I feel like these pics may now show the flaw. It's towards the bottom middle. Can someone tell me if they see what I'm talking about or if I'm being too picky. Does anyone else have any discoloration like this?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Seller said I could send it back to her for an exchange but I don't think I should have to pay return shipping.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> So I received my blush messenger last weekend and just got to inspecting it now. I can't tell if I'm being too picky but it looks like there is some discoloration on the front. It could almost be an oil stain or something. I already contacted the seller on Mercari to see if I can exchange or return but I feel like these pics may now show the flaw. It's towards the bottom middle. Can someone tell me if they see what I'm talking about or if I'm being too picky. Does anyone else have any discoloration like this?
> View attachment 3333237
> 
> View attachment 3333238



I can see what you're talking about. That doesn't look normal to me. I would have noticed that right away, just like you. I'd exchange it. Did you try wiping it off with a baby wipe or something to see if you can get it off?


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I can see what you're talking about. That doesn't look normal to me. I would have noticed that right away, just like you. I'd exchange it. Did you try wiping it off with a baby wipe or something to see if you can get it off?




It seems like oil stains or something. I'm kinda nervous to try to remove it in case it gets worse. I'm waiting to see what she says about me not paying return shipping. Otherwise I have to get a prepaid shipping label from Mercari :/ she said she has another one. Ugh these resellers...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> So I received my blush messenger last weekend and just got to inspecting it now. I can't tell if I'm being too picky but it looks like there is some discoloration on the front. It could almost be an oil stain or something. I already contacted the seller on Mercari to see if I can exchange or return but I feel like these pics may now show the flaw. It's towards the bottom middle. Can someone tell me if they see what I'm talking about or if I'm being too picky. Does anyone else have any discoloration like this?
> View attachment 3333237
> 
> View attachment 3333238



I'd send it back, doesn't look right. Are you going to have another one?


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> So I received my blush messenger last weekend and just got to inspecting it now. I can't tell if I'm being too picky but it looks like there is some discoloration on the front. It could almost be an oil stain or something. I already contacted the seller on Mercari to see if I can exchange or return but I feel like these pics may now show the flaw. It's towards the bottom middle. Can someone tell me if they see what I'm talking about or if I'm being too picky. Does anyone else have any discoloration like this?
> View attachment 3333237
> 
> View attachment 3333238




Oh no that's no good   I'm glad your able to get it exchanged. Fingers crossed the next one is pristine X


----------



## cdtracing

I see what you're talking about.  It doesn't look right...almost look like something oily was spilled on it because it looks like something ran down the side.  I would definitely send it back.  Hopefully, you won't have to pay return shipping.  The seller should pay for that but since I have never bought from Mercari, I'm not familiar with their procedures.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I'd send it back, doesn't look right. Are you going to have another one?



She said she has another one I can repurchase but not sure if I want to buy from her again. I will think about it and not sure if I want a darker color without any of the stain drama!



Suz82 said:


> Oh no that's no good   I'm glad your able to get it exchanged. Fingers crossed the next one is pristine X



Thanks! I am waiting for Mercari to respond. They take a few days, but as long as I don't have to pay return shipping and I can get my prepaid label then I am happy. I will take a comparison pic with my ballet selma but the colors are so close to each other that I'm not sure I want another pinkish bag. I also raided my mom's closet and got her Rebecca Minkoff Mac in primrose, another lovely baby pink



cdtracing said:


> I see what you're talking about.  It doesn't look right...almost look like something oily was spilled on it because it looks like something ran down the side.  I would definitely send it back.  Hopefully, you won't have to pay return shipping.  The seller should pay for that but since I have never bought from Mercari, I'm not familiar with their procedures.



Thanks, I definitely thought I was overreacting but glad that the pics show what I'm talking about. The seller told me to go through Mercari customer service since they provide the prepaid shipping label to return it, but it takes a few days for them to respond. Oh well, I'm not in a hurry as long as I can get this settled. I've returned something to a seller before and it took 3 weeks when all was said and done  I'm okay with it as long as this gets resolved, and at least the seller is communicating with me. I wouldn't be this picky if the seller disclosed it on the listing but it was advertised as brand new with tags!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks, I definitely thought I was overreacting but glad that the pics show what I'm talking about. The seller told me to go through Mercari customer service since they provide the prepaid shipping label to return it, but it takes a few days for them to respond. Oh well, I'm not in a hurry as long as I can get this settled. I've returned something to a seller before and it took 3 weeks when all was said and done  I'm okay with it as long as this gets resolved, and at least the seller is communicating with me. I wouldn't be this picky if the seller disclosed it on the listing but it was advertised as brand new with tags!



It might be new with tags but is should have been listed as new with tags but with defects.  Stevie Wonder could see those stains.  Definitely not as advertised.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> It might be new with tags but is should have been listed as new with tags but with defects.  Stevie Wonder could see those stains.  Definitely not as advertised.




Yeah I agree! That's not cool. You need to inspect your bags thoroughly before you sell them. Even if they are "NWT."  Sometimes I wonder if people just try to pass it off in hopes the person will just keep it. I mean they have to pack the bag up to send it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> She said she has another one I can repurchase but not sure if I want to buy from her again. I will think about it and not sure if I want a darker color without any of the stain drama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am waiting for Mercari to respond. They take a few days, but as long as I don't have to pay return shipping and I can get my prepaid label then I am happy. I will take a comparison pic with my ballet selma but the colors are so close to each other that I'm not sure I want another pinkish bag. I also raided my mom's closet and got her Rebecca Minkoff Mac in primrose, another lovely baby pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I definitely thought I was overreacting but glad that the pics show what I'm talking about. The seller told me to go through Mercari customer service since they provide the prepaid shipping label to return it, but it takes a few days for them to respond. Oh well, I'm not in a hurry as long as I can get this settled. I've returned something to a seller before and it took 3 weeks when all was said and done  I'm okay with it as long as this gets resolved, and at least the seller is communicating with me. I wouldn't be this picky if the seller disclosed it on the listing but it was advertised as brand new with tags!




I hope the issue gets resolved and you don't have to pay return shipping. So you thinking maybe going for a different color?


----------



## cdtracing

Well ladies, I have had a long day of conference calls with clients.  It's time to sit down & relax with a raspberry peach martini & some appetizers.  Boy, what a day!!  Glad the AT thread was slow today.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> So I received my blush messenger last weekend and just got to inspecting it now. I can't tell if I'm being too picky but it looks like there is some discoloration on the front. It could almost be an oil stain or something. I already contacted the seller on Mercari to see if I can exchange or return but I feel like these pics may now show the flaw. It's towards the bottom middle. Can someone tell me if they see what I'm talking about or if I'm being too picky. Does anyone else have any discoloration like this?
> View attachment 3333237
> 
> View attachment 3333238


Um definitely return for an exchange. It's very obvious and blush is so feminine I kinda expect perfection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Well ladies, I have had a long day of conference calls with clients.  It's time to sit down & relax with a raspberry peach martini & some appetizers.  Boy, what a day!!  Glad the AT thread was slow today.




Yeah that sounds deserving! [emoji483]

Speaking of AT thread.. are you the only doing it these days?


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah that sounds deserving! [emoji483]
> 
> Speaking of AT thread.. are you the only doing it these days?



Seems so.  Not really sure what happened to the others.  It's not really a problem unless the thread gets slammed with a lot of requests.  I usually have my laptop so I can still check out the thread if I'm out of town but sometimes, it would be nice to take a couple of days break.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Seems so.  Not really sure what happened to the others.  It's not really a problem unless the thread gets slammed with a lot of requests.  I usually have my laptop so I can still check out the thread if I'm out of town but sometimes, it would be nice to take a couple of days break.




Well it is much appreciated! [emoji3] Now if only everyone would read the rules first before posting lol. [emoji12]


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> Well it is much appreciated! [emoji3] Now if only everyone would read the rules first before posting lol. [emoji12]



Thank you.  Yes, it would be a big help if people would read the rules first but they don't.  So many will just join for the free evaluation & once they get it, they're gone until they need another one.  This is one of the reasons why I require a minimum of a 25 post count.  And that doesn't mean 25 requests for a free authentications, either.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  Yes, it would be a big help if people would read the rules first but they don't.  So many will just join for the free evaluation & once they get it, they're gone until they need another one.  This is one of the reasons why I require a minimum of a 25 post count.  And that doesn't mean 25 requests for a free authentications, either.


Lol! During summer I'll have some free time on my hands and I'll try to help a bit by reminding them to read the rules and request more pics (if necessary). I don't feel comfortable enough to authenticate but laying the groundwork should make it easier for you. &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  Yes, it would be a big help if people would read the rules first but they don't.  So many will just join for the free evaluation & once they get it, they're gone until they need another one.  This is one of the reasons why I require a minimum of a 25 post count.  And that doesn't mean 25 requests for a free authentications, either.




Yeah that makes total sense on your part! Well even if you don't hear it very much your time and effort is very much appreciated! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  Yes, it would be a big help if people would read the rules first but they don't.  So many will just join for the free evaluation & once they get it, they're gone until they need another one.  This is one of the reasons why I require a minimum of a 25 post count.  And that doesn't mean 25 requests for a free authentications, either.





melbo said:


> Lol! During summer I'll have some free time on my hands and I'll try to help a bit by reminding them to read the rules and request more pics (if necessary). I don't feel comfortable enough to authenticate but laying the groundwork should make it easier for you. &#128522;



Yeah I'm there with Melbo. I try to intervene and let them know to check the rules when I can (if you don't mind, that is?). Unfortunately I can't see how many posts someone has on my phone app, only when I'm on my laptop. Usually I'm checking tpf on my phone. That's annoying.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Lol! During summer I'll have some free time on my hands and I'll try to help a bit by reminding them to read the rules and request more pics (if necessary). I don't feel comfortable enough to authenticate but laying the groundwork should make it easier for you. &#128522;





BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I'm there with Melbo. I try to intervene and let them know to check the rules when I can (if you don't mind, that is?). Unfortunately I can't see how many posts someone has on my phone app, only when I'm on my laptop. Usually I'm checking tpf on my phone. That's annoying.



Thank you both, so much.  I don't mind the help at all.  I truly appreciate the offer to help steer members in the right direction. 




BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah that makes total sense on your part! Well even if you don't hear it very much your time and effort is very much appreciated! [emoji3]



I appreciate your kind words.  The mean a lot to me.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I hope the issue gets resolved and you don't have to pay return shipping. So you thinking maybe going for a different color?




Just waiting on merc for that return shipping label. I'm hoping they see what I'm talking about in the pics. I do want a diff color but thinking I'll hold off for a bit as I've been using my love crossbody from RM and I just love it so much. It's the perfect color/style for me. 



cdtracing said:


> Well ladies, I have had a long day of conference calls with clients.  It's time to sit down & relax with a raspberry peach martini & some appetizers.  Boy, what a day!!  Glad the AT thread was slow today.




That sounds delicious!! And it's only 9:12am here [emoji23] hope you got to relax and unwind 



melbo said:


> Um definitely return for an exchange. It's very obvious and blush is so feminine I kinda expect perfection.




I agree, I noticed it from the minute I opened it. I like that feeling that I made the right decision when I get a brand new bag and def did not get that with this one.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Just waiting on merc for that return shipping label. I'm hoping they see what I'm talking about in the pics. I do want a diff color but thinking I'll hold off for a bit as I've been using my love crossbody from RM and I just love it so much. It's the perfect color/style for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delicious!! And it's only 9:12am here [emoji23] hope you got to relax and unwind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I noticed it from the minute I opened it. I like that feeling that I made the right decision when I get a brand new bag and def did not get that with this one.


Yeah, it a not so perfect bag makes me second guess my purchase. Buyers remorse will probably follow, lol. So many styles and so many deals &#128513;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Just waiting on merc for that return shipping label. I'm hoping they see what I'm talking about in the pics. I do want a diff color but thinking I'll hold off for a bit as I've been using my love crossbody from RM and I just love it so much. It's the perfect color/style for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delicious!! And it's only 9:12am here [emoji23] hope you got to relax and unwind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I noticed it from the minute I opened it. I like that feeling that I made the right decision when I get a brand new bag and def did not get that with this one.




Glad to hear you're still loving the Love! I've come to realize if it isn't love then it's going back. Too many bags to choose from and I don't want a bag sitting in my closet unused.


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> That sounds delicious!! And it's only 9:12am here [emoji23] hope you got to relax and unwind




It was so good that I had 2.  Yes, I was able to relax & unwind so I could give DH the attention he needed cause he had a tough day too.


----------



## Sarah03

Some comparison photos for Pinkalicious 
Medium Selma vs Delightful MM


----------



## TasheRAWR

I'm hoping it's ok to ask here as didn't think it was best to open a new thread for. I haven't found much information and I've yet to use my new bag as slightly scared to but I was wondering what everyone suggests as to avoid colour transfer from happening? The bag is saffiano leather which I heard is easier to maintain/ care for. However is there certain materials to avoid or anything good to use on saffiano leather to protect the bag? There are mixed views on whether to use MK cleaners and protectors so I'm so confused.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3334427
> View attachment 3334428
> View attachment 3334429
> View attachment 3334430
> View attachment 3334431
> 
> Some comparison photos for Pinkalicious
> Medium Selma vs Delightful MM




Ooh this is so helpful thank you! You are quick!! I am definitely eyeing the delightful. Do you use it often? The mm size is really not as big as I thought. And I love your medium Selma of course [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Ooh this is so helpful thank you! You are quick!! I am definitely eyeing the delightful. Do you use it often? The mm size is really not as big as I thought. And I love your medium Selma of course [emoji7]




I use it quite a bit. The thick strap makes it very easy to carry. Since it is canvas it is super light!


----------



## melbo

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3334427
> View attachment 3334428
> View attachment 3334429
> View attachment 3334430
> View attachment 3334431
> 
> Some comparison photos for Pinkalicious
> Medium Selma vs Delightful MM


Love your bags! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh you know I'm justifying it already lol. I think I can wear it in winter, but thinking I'll use my bucket bag more in the fall/winter season, even though we don't really get one.. Not a bad problem to have I suppose!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how convenient crossbodies were until my huge belly made everything else heavy for me to carry lol.
> I've been looking for a dove studded messenger, would be ideal but since I got the RM love I need blush! What kind of diaper bag do u use?


Hi pinkalicious, I noticed you were inquiring on diaper bags, and it's been forever since I've had one, but this just went on sale and had to share. It has great reviews everywhere I've looked! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-special-edition-messenger-bag?color=No+Color


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Hi pinkalicious, I noticed you inquiring in diaper bags and it's been forever since I've had one, but I noticed this just went on sale and had to share. It has great reviews everywhere I've looked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334596
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-special-edition-messenger-bag?color=No+Color




Oh this is adorable! Thanks for the find! I ended up getting a petunia pickle bottom boxy backpack, it's made of fabric though which is off putting. I got it for a steal on eBay in preowned but new condition. I could sell it and check out this one [emoji23]


----------



## Pinkalicious

TasheRAWR said:


> I'm hoping it's ok to ask here as didn't think it was best to open a new thread for. I haven't found much information and I've yet to use my new bag as slightly scared to but I was wondering what everyone suggests as to avoid colour transfer from happening? The bag is saffiano leather which I heard is easier to maintain/ care for. However is there certain materials to avoid or anything good to use on saffiano leather to protect the bag? There are mixed views on whether to use MK cleaners and protectors so I'm so confused.




I haven't treated any of my saffiano bags. I've read that they are pretreated. If I get ever get color transfer or a stain I would likely try baby wipes. Also for the light colors I would use Lovin My Bags for handles only, but that's about it as far as treatment. I know other gals on here have treated theirs with the rain and stain from MK and that has proven beneficial too. What color bag do you have, is it super light?


----------



## TasheRAWR

Pinkalicious said:


> I haven't treated any of my saffiano bags. I've read that they are pretreated. If I get ever get color transfer or a stain I would likely try baby wipes. Also for the light colors I would use Lovin My Bags for handles only, but that's about it as far as treatment. I know other gals on here have treated theirs with the rain and stain from MK and that has proven beneficial too. What color bag do you have, is it super light?




May have to carry baby wipes with me then for a just in case scenario  I'll try get hold of the Lovin My Bags as I'm looking to get more bags/ purses in the future as I'm loving the paler colours a lot.  my bag is cherry so it's not very light at all, I wear a lot of black/dark blue denim so worried it may darken the bag. Hopefully if it does happen it won't be so noticeable. Thank you for helping!


----------



## MKbaglover

Well we have just booked a holiday to NYC on memorial day weekend!  It has been an extremely tough 8 months for us, and this is a well needed break.  For those who remember me posting about my Dad and his time in ICU and his recovery from that, his leukaemia became aggressive and within a week from that diagnosis he was gone.  I'm looking forward to getting away and forgetting about having to deal with his estate etc (my mum died a while back and my brother isn't able to).  Nothing prepares you for emptying a house with all the memories, pictures etc.  The worst was finding all the love letters my parents wrote to eachother when they 17/18 and he was in the Airforce in the 60s.  Sad to read but pleased to have them, they were inseparable for 40 years.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Well we have just booked a holiday to NYC on memorial day weekend!  It has been an extremely tough 8 months for us, and this is a well needed break.  For those who remember me posting about my Dad and his time in ICU and his recovery from that, his leukaemia became aggressive and within a week from that diagnosis he was gone.  I'm looking forward to getting away and forgetting about having to deal with his estate etc (my mum died a while back and my brother isn't able to).  Nothing prepares you for emptying a house with all the memories, pictures etc.  The worst was finding all the love letters my parents wrote to eachother when they 17/18 and he was in the Airforce in the 60s.  Sad to read but pleased to have them, they were inseparable for 40 years.



Oh MKbaglover...  sending you lots of love and good wishes. Sounds like things have been really tough, I remember your posts. I hope you find some comfort in the letters. Your parents sound like they were devoted to each other. Getting away will be just the thing. How long are you in NYC for? x


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> Well we have just booked a holiday to NYC on memorial day weekend!  It has been an extremely tough 8 months for us, and this is a well needed break.  For those who remember me posting about my Dad and his time in ICU and his recovery from that, his leukaemia became aggressive and within a week from that diagnosis he was gone.  I'm looking forward to getting away and forgetting about having to deal with his estate etc (my mum died a while back and my brother isn't able to).  Nothing prepares you for emptying a house with all the memories, pictures etc.  The worst was finding all the love letters my parents wrote to eachother when they 17/18 and he was in the Airforce in the 60s.  Sad to read but pleased to have them, they were inseparable for 40 years.




So sorry to hear that, nothing can prepare you for such a loss [emoji17] the trip away will hopefully be just what you need X


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Hi pinkalicious, I noticed you were inquiring on diaper bags, and it's been forever since I've had one, but this just went on sale and had to share. It has great reviews everywhere I've looked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334596
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-special-edition-messenger-bag?color=No+Color



I agree, Skip hop bags are very good, i had one for my son when they had barely begun their company...

I got my daughter one of their smaller, quicky type bags for my soon-to-be grandson.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Well we have just booked a holiday to NYC on memorial day weekend!  It has been an extremely tough 8 months for us, and this is a well needed break.  For those who remember me posting about my Dad and his time in ICU and his recovery from that, his leukaemia became aggressive and within a week from that diagnosis he was gone.  I'm looking forward to getting away and forgetting about having to deal with his estate etc (my mum died a while back and my brother isn't able to).  Nothing prepares you for emptying a house with all the memories, pictures etc.  The worst was finding all the love letters my parents wrote to eachother when they 17/18 and he was in the Airforce in the 60s.  Sad to read but pleased to have them, they were inseparable for 40 years.



Sounds like a good trip. So sorry, that would have been very hard, i did the same many years ago(altho it was my grandparents home), it felt odd going through such personal things ..


----------



## HesitantShopper

TasheRAWR said:


> I'm hoping it's ok to ask here as didn't think it was best to open a new thread for. I haven't found much information and I've yet to use my new bag as slightly scared to but I was wondering what everyone suggests as to avoid colour transfer from happening? The bag is saffiano leather which I heard is easier to maintain/ care for. However is there certain materials to avoid or anything good to use on saffiano leather to protect the bag? There are mixed views on whether to use MK cleaners and protectors so I'm so confused.



Generally, i don't think saffiano is meant to be treated, it's makeup leans it towards less likelihood of issues that said, dark denim is one to watch for... if a pair of jeans has a cautionary tag i never buy them lol.

Baby wipes seem like a go to for many, since i have a grandson coming i will have some on hand once again.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  Yes, it would be a big help if people would read the rules first but they don't.  So many will just join for the free evaluation & once they get it, they're gone until they need another one.  This is one of the reasons why I require a minimum of a 25 post count.*  And that doesn't mean 25 requests for a free authentications, either. *


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3334427
> View attachment 3334428
> View attachment 3334429
> View attachment 3334430
> View attachment 3334431
> 
> Some comparison photos for Pinkalicious
> Medium Selma vs Delightful MM



The delightful looks like it could swallow the selma.  Both great bags tho!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Oh my word, happy birthday! Thanks for the heads up! Here's my mod pic from today.  Dove is my new favorite color,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331916



That looks fantastic on you! Love that color on a bag.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh MKbaglover...  sending you lots of love and good wishes. Sounds like things have been really tough, I remember your posts. I hope you find some comfort in the letters. Your parents sound like they were devoted to each other. Getting away will be just the thing. How long are you in NYC for? x


Thank you very much.  They were devoted to each other and in the end it was clear he just wanted to go and be with her.  I'm in NYC for 5 nights and planning to got that Italian you recommended ages ago!  I'm looking forward to some sun and warmth as it has been a very long, cold, wet winter.


Suz82 said:


> So sorry to hear that, nothing can prepare you for such a loss [emoji17] the trip away will hopefully be just what you need X


Thank you, you are right nothing can prepare you fur how you will feel (even when you know it is going to happen and you try to prepare).  I know all holidays are needed in some shape or form but this is definitely needed, if only to give me something positive to plan and deal with!


HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds like a good trip. So sorry, that would have been very hard, i did the same many years ago(altho it was my grandparents home), it felt odd going through such personal things ..


Thank you, it really is odd.  Finding the diary my mum kept on the run up to her wedding made me realise how young she was to be getting married- 18 (although back then it was a bit more the norm).  I was still in secondary school at that age!


----------



## Sarah03

melbo said:


> Love your bags! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> The delightful looks like it could swallow the selma.  Both great bags tho!!




Lol! It definitely could! I tried to put the Selma inside the delightful but it won't fit in the top opening. Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Well we have just booked a holiday to NYC on memorial day weekend!  It has been an extremely tough 8 months for us, and this is a well needed break.  For those who remember me posting about my Dad and his time in ICU and his recovery from that, his leukaemia became aggressive and within a week from that diagnosis he was gone.  I'm looking forward to getting away and forgetting about having to deal with his estate etc (my mum died a while back and my brother isn't able to).  Nothing prepares you for emptying a house with all the memories, pictures etc.  The worst was finding all the love letters my parents wrote to eachother when they 17/18 and he was in the Airforce in the 60s.  Sad to read but pleased to have them, they were inseparable for 40 years.



So sorry to hear about your loss. It's never an easy thing to deal with the loss of a loved one and then to have to deal with an estate on top of that. Very tough. I feel for you. At such a difficult time a trip away will be much needed. It's good to have something fun to look forward to.


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover, I'm so sorry to hear of your father's passing. It's a hard thing to lose a parent. I know how it feels to deal with the handling  of an estate. It's hard but you will get through it. Don't rush either; just take your time. Your parents sound like they were a classic love story. I hope you will find comfort in those letters. They will both live in your heart & now they are together again with the Lord.  I hope you enjoy your trip to NYC. You need to take care of yourself & get away& relax. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> Well we have just booked a holiday to NYC on memorial day weekend!  It has been an extremely tough 8 months for us, and this is a well needed break.  For those who remember me posting about my Dad and his time in ICU and his recovery from that, his leukaemia became aggressive and within a week from that diagnosis he was gone.  I'm looking forward to getting away and forgetting about having to deal with his estate etc (my mum died a while back and my brother isn't able to).  Nothing prepares you for emptying a house with all the memories, pictures etc.  The worst was finding all the love letters my parents wrote to eachother when they 17/18 and he was in the Airforce in the 60s.  Sad to read but pleased to have them, they were inseparable for 40 years.




Oh dear... I hope you enjoy yourselves, I know how hard it is to deal with loss. I went through that myself in 2014 but it feels like it was just yesterday. The pain never goes away but you learn how to cope better. As for the letters and pictures, that's special and so sweet. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


>



It's funny but so many just don't understand.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you very much.  They were devoted to each other and in the end it was clear he just wanted to go and be with her.  I'm in NYC for 5 nights and planning to got that Italian you recommended ages ago!  I'm looking forward to some sun and warmth as it has been a very long, cold, wet winter.
> 
> Thank you, you are right nothing can prepare you fur how you will feel (even when you know it is going to happen and you try to prepare).  I know all holidays are needed in some shape or form but this is definitely needed, if only to give me something positive to plan and deal with!
> 
> Thank you, it really is odd.  Finding the diary my mum kept on the run up to her wedding made me realise how young she was to be getting married- 18 (although back then it was a bit more the norm).  I was still in secondary school at that age!



Yes have a hearty meal or two at Patsy's! Do some shopping, get up late, have long walks... Look after yourself. It'll be a rejuvenating break for you. It has certainly been a long winter. xx


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh dear... I hope you enjoy yourselves, I know how hard it is to deal with loss. I went through that myself in 2014 but it feels like it was just yesterday. The pain never goes away but you learn how to cope better. As for the letters and pictures, that's special and so sweet. Enjoy your holiday!





cdtracing said:


> MKbaglover, I'm so sorry to hear of your father's passing. It's a hard thing to lose a parent. I know how it feels to deal with the handling  of an estate. It's hard but you will get through it. Don't rush either; just take your time. Your parents sound like they were a classic love story. I hope you will find comfort in those letters. They will both live in your heart & now they are together again with the Lord.  I hope you enjoy your trip to NYC. You need to take care of yourself & get away& relax. Sending you hugs.





BeachBagGal said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. It's never an easy thing to deal with the loss of a loved one and then to have to deal with an estate on top of that. Very tough. I feel for you. At such a difficult time a trip away will be much needed. It's good to have something fun to look forward to.



Thank you all.  It is lovely to read all the messages, I will take the advice given here, it us very easy to just keep going despite how you feel. Cdtracing, I appreciate what you said about not rushing.  Someone else has said that to me too and it is what I have been doing, I need to slow down.



DiamondsForever said:


> Yes have a hearty meal or two at Patsy's! Do some shopping, get up late, have long walks... Look after yourself. It'll be a rejuvenating break for you. It has certainly been a long winter. xx


 Sounds like you have planned my trip for me, I'm looking forward to walking the Brooklyn Bridge and the Highline oh and some nice restaurants!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you very much.  They were devoted to each other and in the end it was clear he just wanted to go and be with her.  I'm in NYC for 5 nights and planning to got that Italian you recommended ages ago!  I'm looking forward to some sun and warmth as it has been a very long, cold, wet winter.
> 
> Thank you, you are right nothing can prepare you fur how you will feel (even when you know it is going to happen and you try to prepare).  I know all holidays are needed in some shape or form but this is definitely needed, if only to give me something positive to plan and deal with!
> 
> Thank you, it really is odd.  Finding the diary my mum kept on the run up to her wedding made me realise how young she was to be getting married- 18 (although back then it was a bit more the norm).  I was still in secondary school at that age!



I can relate to that, i was 17  It's def not as common anymore but a few still do, my oldest followed the young path as well. I think it's wonderful to hear of marriages lasting like that.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!



Praying you have an easy, safe delivery!!!  Can't wait to see baby's first pics!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!




Oh WOW exciting!!!!!! Hoping for a safe and quick delivery! [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!



Very exciting!!!! When I had my first, I found out what true unconditional love was. I'm hoping for a quick and safe delivery for you....


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!




Good luck with everything! Wishing you a safe delivery and hope that it goes as smooth as it can for you xx


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!



Good luck hon! Can't wait to see pictures x


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!




Woohoo finally babe soon! Good luck, hope it all goes smoothly! Wait as long as you can to get the epidural, walk around and bounce a bit, should get the show on the road.


----------



## Quartzite

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!



Best wishes for a safe delivery, Pink!


----------



## Nan246

Hope all goes well and quick! Super exciting time!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!


Best wishes! It's an experience one doesn't ever forget holding your baby for the first time.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!



I'm a bit late to the party with the time difference- maybe you already have your beautiful baby?!  I hope all goes well for you at this amazing and special time x


----------



## Stephg

Bought too many bags lately! Sold a bunch so why not right?! I'm waiting for a lilac Cindy cross body, fuschia selma and cherry Greenwich bucket bag. Needed some brighter colours in my rotation!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Bought too many bags lately! Sold a bunch so why not right?! I'm waiting for a lilac Cindy cross body, fuschia selma and cherry Greenwich bucket bag. Needed some brighter colours in my rotation!



Ooo you've got some fun colors! I can't wait to see some reveal pix!


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Bought too many bags lately! Sold a bunch so why not right?! I'm waiting for a lilac Cindy cross body, fuschia selma and cherry Greenwich bucket bag. Needed some brighter colours in my rotation!




Oh they all sound so lovely, look forward to seeing them [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo you've got some fun colors! I can't wait to see some reveal pix!







Suz82 said:


> Oh they all sound so lovely, look forward to seeing them [emoji5]&#65039;




Thanks ladies, so excited!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Bought too many bags lately! Sold a bunch so why not right?! I'm waiting for a lilac Cindy cross body, fuschia selma and cherry Greenwich bucket bag. Needed some brighter colours in my rotation!



Great colors and bags....


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi gals I'm in the hospital! I'm 5 cm dilated and haven't felt any strong pains yet so no epidural still. I went to my doctor appt this morning and she told me to go to the hospital since I was 4 cm dilated and cervix is open. So they're worried if my water breaks then she may come out really quick. They admitted me since they said my water is about to break. I think I'll wait it out until the pain increases and then get the epidural, then they'll likely break my water if it doesn't break on its own!


Oh my gosh, so exciting! Hoping for a fast and easy delivery! I can still remember when I met my baby for the first time. Nothing compares to that moment!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> Well we have just booked a holiday to NYC on memorial day weekend!  It has been an extremely tough 8 months for us, and this is a well needed break.  For those who remember me posting about my Dad and his time in ICU and his recovery from that, his leukaemia became aggressive and within a week from that diagnosis he was gone.  I'm looking forward to getting away and forgetting about having to deal with his estate etc (my mum died a while back and my brother isn't able to).  Nothing prepares you for emptying a house with all the memories, pictures etc.  The worst was finding all the love letters my parents wrote to eachother when they 17/18 and he was in the Airforce in the 60s.  Sad to read but pleased to have them, they were inseparable for 40 years.


I'm so sorry for your loss. This trip is going be just the thing you need to take a break! So much to see at NYC and lots of retail therapy. &#128582; nice of yummy food too &#128521;


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. This trip is going be just the thing you need to take a break! So much to see at NYC and lots of retail therapy. &#128582; nice of yummy food too &#128521;


Thank you.  I have managed to save us a lot of money so I'm hoping I get to spend it on some retail therapy!  We booked a Marriott group hotel for 5 night stay and after booking I saw they had a best rate guarantee.  The guarantee was that if you find a cheaper rate for your stay online (within 24 hours of booking) they honour the cheaper price and give you 25% of  the lower rate as well.  Apparently it is very rare to be awarded the guarantee because of lots exclusions but I got it!!!  I am claiming the saving because I found the deal and got the reduction.  My husband does not agree with my logic, he just sees it as we saved money, even though he was happy to pay the much higher price!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you.  I have managed to save us a lot of money so I'm hoping I get to spend it on some retail therapy!  We booked a Marriott group hotel for 5 night stay and after booking I saw they had a best rate guarantee.  The guarantee was that if you find a cheaper rate for your stay online (within 24 hours of booking) they honour the cheaper price and give you 25% of  the lower rate as well.  Apparently it is very rare to be awarded the guarantee because of lots exclusions but I got it!!!  I am claiming the saving because I found the deal and got the reduction.  My husband does not agree with my logic, he just sees it as we saved money, even though he was happy to pay the much higher price!



haha You go! I say that money saved should go for a new bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.



Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!



Huge congratulations to you and your hubby P! Calista looks absolutely perfect, she's so beautiful. She's here now that's all that matters. Love that you dropped Blush messenger off on the way to the hospital! Do you know when you're going home?  the forum had been quiet this weekend, think we've all been looking out for your update. x


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!


Omgoodness, cuteness overload. Congrats to you and hubby!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!



Congratulations!  Calista Skye is a beautiful angel!  Just relax & don't worry.  Everything will settle in.  Take some time for yourself & get to know your bundle of joy!


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!




Congrats girl! That's how my labour when too! She's beautiful, rest when you can and enjoy every second


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!



She's beautiful!!! Congrats and enjoy every second. It all goes by so fast....


----------



## TasheRAWR

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!




Congratulations to you and your husband! Calista Skye is a beautiful name for a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks everyone [emoji166][emoji175] so nice to have a great community here. Thanks for letting me share! I'm so in love with her and doing as much as possible to help her. Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!



Congratulations!!!! She is soo beautiful and very content looking- I am sure she knows you are doing everything you can for her!  It always amazes me how the medical services can step in things like this.  Your delivery sounds difficult and I'm sure you will struggle with healing the next week or two but you will have that little beauty to look at while you recover!


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!




Oh wow congratulations! What a beautiful little girl [emoji166][emoji64]&#127996; glad all that hard work is behind you now and you can just enjoy your bundle of joy. You take as much rest as you can, I'm sure Calista will just enjoy being in her mummy and daddy's arms xx


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!


 


Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks everyone [emoji166][emoji175] so nice to have a great community here. Thanks for letting me share! I'm so in love with her and doing as much as possible to help her. Hope everyone else is doing great!


 
So happy for you and your hubby.  Congratulations!  Calista Skye looks perfect.  So funny you had time to drop off your MK messenger on the way to the hospital.  LOL!  Rest, relax, and enjoy your new baby girl.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!




She's beautiful!  Congrats to you & your husband!


----------



## Nan246

wow congrats on your little princess!! The most exciting news on the forum! Enjoy and rest!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!



  Awww little Baby Pink is beautiful!!!   Congrats to your and your family! Many well wishes to all of you!  

lol@ stopping by the post office to send off the Messenger...classic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you.  I have managed to save us a lot of money so I'm hoping I get to spend it on some retail therapy!  We booked a Marriott group hotel for 5 night stay and after booking I saw they had a best rate guarantee.  The guarantee was that if you find a cheaper rate for your stay online (within 24 hours of booking) they honour the cheaper price and give you 25% of  the lower rate as well.  Apparently it is very rare to be awarded the guarantee because of lots exclusions but I got it!!!  I am claiming the saving because I found the deal and got the reduction.  My husband does not agree with my logic, he just sees it as we saved money, even though he was happy to pay the much higher price!



That is wonderful! lucky break there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!



Awe, she is just gorgeous! sorry you had a rough go. My last was sunny side up.. glad all ended well, enjoy that baby girl~~


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> haha You go! I say that money saved should go for a new bag.





HesitantShopper said:


> That is wonderful! lucky break there.



It was definitely a bonus!  I may a look at other brands when in NYC as there  are no MK bags that I really want at the moment- I have all bases covered in my various styles/ colours/ leathers!!


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!




Oh my goodness, what a sweetheart! Congrats, Pinkalicious!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> It was definitely a bonus!  I may a look at other brands when in NYC as there  are no MK bags that I really want at the moment- I have all bases covered in my various styles/ colours/ leathers!!



IKWYM about not coveting anything currently. I'd be straight  down to Rebecca Minkoff shop if I had reason to be back in NYC! Love her designs. And we can't easily get them over here. I was feeling a bit fed up at lunch and ordered the mother of expensive mascara from Harrods online! MARC Jacobs velvet noir. It had better be serious false lash effect for £20!!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> IKWYM about not coveting anything currently. I'd be straight  down to Rebecca Minkoff shop if I had reason to be back in NYC! Love her designs. And we can't easily get them over here. I was feeling a bit fed up at lunch and ordered the mother of expensive mascara from Harrods online! MARC Jacobs velvet noir. It had better be serious false lash effect for £20!!



I will maybe have a look in there, there are some nice Coach bags that I would like to look at too!  The mascara name sounds lovely, sometimes we just need a pick me up!  My staple mascara is a Clinique one, it doesn't clump at all.  I was in TK Maxx and got an untouched Elizabeth Arden Sunkissed Pearls highlighter/ bronzer as well as Victoria Secrets body Shimmer for bargain prices.  The make up section in my local TKMaxx is always a disaster, everything is opened, severely used etc so to find two pristine items was lucky!  It always nice to pamper ourselves, isn't it.


----------



## janiesea3

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!




Oh.my.goodness!!!! She is absolutely perfect!! Look at those perfect little lips!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I will maybe have a look in there, there are some nice Coach bags that I would like to look at too!  The mascara name sounds lovely, sometimes we just need a pick me up!  My staple mascara is a Clinique one, it doesn't clump at all.  I was in TK Maxx and got an untouched Elizabeth Arden Sunkissed Pearls highlighter/ bronzer as well as Victoria Secrets body Shimmer for bargain prices.  The make up section in my local TKMaxx is always a disaster, everything is opened, severely used etc so to find two pristine items was lucky!  It always nice to pamper ourselves, isn't it.



Your TK Maxx finds sound lovely for the summer! I've never ventured into the make up section, should do really. Sometimes beauty is the way to go, a pick me up without the huge price tag of leather goods. I wish the weather would improve! Good call venturing into Coach, which ones do you like the look of?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Your TK Maxx finds sound lovely for the summer! I've never ventured into the make up section, should do really. Sometimes beauty is the way to go, a pick me up without the huge price tag of leather goods. I wish the weather would improve! Good call venturing into Coach, which ones do you like the look of?



I would like to look at the Swagger, Edie and Rogue!!  I love the look of the Swagger but I am very keen to see the Rogue.  It is glove tanned leather and has suede lining in parts, it is £750 on the UK website so I am keen to feel how heavy/ soft etc it is.  Also, it would cost £588 in the US (I added 10% as a sales tax to the $795 I saw on a website and then converted).  It is more expensive than I would usually pay but it is worth a look!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I would like to look at the Swagger, Edie and Rogue!!  I love the look of the Swagger but I am very keen to see the Rogue.  It is glove tanned leather and has suede lining in parts, it is £750 on the UK website so I am keen to feel how heavy/ soft etc it is.  Also, it would cost £588 in the US (I added 10% as a sales tax to the $795 I saw on a website and then converted).  It is more expensive than I would usually pay but it is worth a look!



They all look lovely, I'd have a hard time choosing between those. The Rogue looks like it could be heavy? You'll know which is best when you get a chance to try them. Keep us updated! That's a great saving on the Rogue!


----------



## shaulk

:d:d


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!


Oh my gosh, pinkalicious, she is so perfect! Congratulations, you must be a proud Mama! Get as much sleep as you can. It's going to be a precious commodity! &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Anyone else think this is packaging overkill for a mascara...?! 
Was also in a crazy large outer box which is big enough to fit an MK bag!


----------



## TasheRAWR

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone else think this is packaging overkill for a mascara...?!
> Was also in a crazy large outer box which is big enough to fit an MK bag!




Wow that is some fancy but unnecessary large packaging for some mascara. [emoji23]


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone else think this is packaging overkill for a mascara...?!
> Was also in a crazy large outer box which is big enough to fit an MK bag!



Just a little. Like taking an elephant gun to hunt mice.


----------



## DiamondsForever

TasheRAWR said:


> Wow that is some fancy but unnecessary large packaging for some mascara. [emoji23]





HesitantShopper said:


> Just a little. Like taking an elephant gun to hunt mice.



Couldnt have put it better myself! Thought you girls would appreciate the packaging


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone else think this is packaging overkill for a mascara...?!
> Was also in a crazy large outer box which is big enough to fit an MK bag!




Haha good grief! They pack that mascara better than most handbags I receive in the mail!!! [emoji33]


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Haha good grief! They pack that mascara better than most handbags I receive in the mail!!! [emoji33]


Loool sooo true!


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> Anyone else think this is packaging overkill for a mascara...?!
> Was also in a crazy large outer box which is big enough to fit an MK bag!



So funny! They went all out for you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> So funny! They went all out for you!



They did!  I'm going to keep one of my MK bags in the box. DH was like "what have you ordered..  ?!"


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Haha good grief! They pack that mascara better than most handbags I receive in the mail!!! [emoji33]



LOL.. that is so sad that is true.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> They did!  I'm going to keep one of my MK bags in the box. DH was like "what have you ordered..  ?!"


Bet he was shocked.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes! Baby girl and I are doing well, and I'm recovering from my c section slowly but surely. The meds help of course! I want her to stay small forever, she's already a week old today!!!

DiamondsForever I love that packaging hahah but for a mascara! I hope it works really well


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes! Baby girl and I are doing well, and I'm recovering from my c section slowly but surely. The meds help of course! I want her to stay small forever, she's already a week old today!!!
> 
> DiamondsForever I love that packaging hahah but for a mascara! I hope it works really well




Oh bless, time flies by quicker than you can ever imagine doesn't it xx


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes! Baby girl and I are doing well, and I'm recovering from my c section slowly but surely. The meds help of course! I want her to stay small forever, she's already a week old today!!!
> 
> DiamondsForever I love that packaging hahah but for a mascara! I hope it works really well




Awww good to hear! [emoji8]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls! I'm too excited, we might have finally found a house today!      

A long way to go before we get it, but I have a hopeful heart it'll be ours. Room for all my MKs!


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I'm too excited, we might have finally found a house today!
> 
> A long way to go before we get it, but I have a hopeful heart it'll be ours. Room for all my MKs!




Great news! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I'm too excited, we might have finally found a house today!
> 
> A long way to go before we get it, but I have a hopeful heart it'll be ours. Room for all my MKs!




Oh yay! Keep us posted! [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I'm too excited, we might have finally found a house today!  [emoji813]
> 
> A long way to go before we get it, but I have a hopeful heart it'll be ours. Room for all my MKs!


Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I'm too excited, we might have finally found a house today!
> 
> A long way to go before we get it, but I have a hopeful heart it'll be ours. Room for all my MKs!




Fantastic news! Will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I'm too excited, we might have finally found a house today!
> 
> A long way to go before we get it, but I have a hopeful heart it'll be ours. Room for all my MKs!



Yippee!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for all the good luck ladies! Miss Calista Skye was born Friday morning at 7:30am after emergency c section. I progressed quickly to 10 cm after they broke my water, and I started pushing shortly after. What everyone thought would be a short pushing time turned into 3 hours since baby girl was sunny side up and although she was coming out, she kept going back in since her chin was up and stuck in my pelvis. We've been in the hospital and are trying to get her to latch, had to start formula since she has jaundice. She has a tongue tie that prevents her from latching well and I am not producing milk yet. I'm tired and stressed but I'm so happy she's here.
> View attachment 3337577
> 
> 
> Also I got my refund for my blush MK messenger! Hubby and I dropped it off at the post office before we went to the hospital lol!


What a beautiful baby girl!  I love her long eyelashes!  Congrats!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Great news! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay! Keep us posted! [emoji3]





myluvofbags said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you!





Suz82 said:


> Fantastic news! Will keep everything crossed for you x





Nan246 said:


> Yippee!!!!!



Thanks girls! Love our MK community  our offer is in and what will be will be.... I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Pinkalicious

AuntJulie said:


> What a beautiful baby girl!  I love her long eyelashes!  Congrats!




Thank you! That's what all the doctors and nurses were commenting on right when they took her out. So hilarious!



DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! Love our MK community  our offer is in and what will be will be.... I'll keep you all posted!




Crossing my fingers for you!! What an exciting time.

We closed on our property the week I delivered! Hubs has been busy working on renovations... I'm so anxious to move in but he gutted the whole place and I'm guessing it will be at least a few months before we can move in


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oops double post!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you! That's what all the doctors and nurses were commenting on right when they took her out. So hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you!! What an exciting time.
> 
> We closed on our property the week I delivered! Hubs has been busy working on renovations... I'm so anxious to move in but he gutted the whole place and I'm guessing it will be at least a few months before we can move in



I'm sure it'll be worth the wait P! Its going to be so special moving in with everything brand new. Your hubs sounds like a keeper! 
How are you and little Calista getting on? Are you getting any sleep?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm sure it'll be worth the wait P! Its going to be so special moving in with everything brand new. Your hubs sounds like a keeper!
> How are you and little Calista getting on? Are you getting any sleep?



Getting lots of broken sleep but I think I'm getting used to it. I cooked a bit and did laundry, ran some errands and am back to driving again. Still getting used to bringing baby around with me though - it takes forever to pack up and leave, or to get in and out of the car these days. It's just easier to leave her with my inlaws or husband while I go out to get something.

When will you hear back about your offer? Space for all your MKs sounds lovely I think we won't have enough space at our new home, I have to get rid of a lot of shoes and clothes =X


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes! Baby girl and I are doing well, and I'm recovering from my c section slowly but surely. The meds help of course! I want her to stay small forever, she's already a week old today!!!
> 
> DiamondsForever I love that packaging hahah but for a mascara! I hope it works really well



Glad to hear all is well. Enjoy that wee one!



DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I'm too excited, we might have finally found a house today!
> 
> A long way to go before we get it, but I have a hopeful heart it'll be ours. Room for all my MKs!



How exciting! fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Glad to hear all is well. Enjoy that wee one!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting! fingers crossed for you!!




Thank you! How's your daughter doing? When is she due?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you! How's your daughter doing? When is she due?



She's doing somewhat better, off the vomiting pills which is good since she started to react to them! ugh.

She's due the 10th of July so last stretch now, she's tired though, she's very petite so is all baby and completely unaccustomed to being so front heavy lol. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Getting lots of broken sleep but I think I'm getting used to it. I cooked a bit and did laundry, ran some errands and am back to driving again. Still getting used to bringing baby around with me though - it takes forever to pack up and leave, or to get in and out of the car these days. It's just easier to leave her with my inlaws or husband while I go out to get something.
> 
> When will you hear back about your offer? Space for all your MKs sounds lovely I think we won't have enough space at our new home, I have to get rid of a lot of shoes and clothes =X



Yep, i hear you hear everything takes forever lol. No worries though, eventually it tails off.. they get old enough to carry their own crud. 

Takes Time , you have to get accustomed to a whole new life, every aspect is somehow touched by this bundle, but you'll nail it.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! Love our MK community  our offer is in and what will be will be.... I'll keep you all posted!



Very exciting for you!  I hope your offer gets accepted!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Getting lots of broken sleep but I think I'm getting used to it. I cooked a bit and did laundry, ran some errands and am back to driving again. Still getting used to bringing baby around with me though - it takes forever to pack up and leave, or to get in and out of the car these days. It's just easier to leave her with my inlaws or husband while I go out to get something.
> 
> When will you hear back about your offer? Space for all your MKs sounds lovely I think we won't have enough space at our new home, I have to get rid of a lot of shoes and clothes =X





HesitantShopper said:


> Glad to hear all is well. Enjoy that wee one!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting! fingers crossed for you!!





MKbaglover said:


> Very exciting for you!  I hope your offer gets accepted!!



Sorry for the late reply girls. Its been a crazy week with all this house business and work and I'm poorly again. Thanks for all the house love! Its nail-biting! We've made exactly the same offer as another couple who also don't have a buyer for their place yet. So its a race to see who finds a buyer first!  I'm hopeful but not counting on anything until contracts are exchanged!

P really glad to hear you're recovering from the c section. You sound like you're doing great if you're driving again! Hesitant's advice is great, take your time with everything 

Re.space, my MKs will be able to spread out but I won't be buying anymore for quite a while! (Unless i sell one or two...!) Can hubby build you some storage in your new place? Its a fair swap for giving birth! Otherwise you'll have to get into fine jewellery as smaller to store


----------



## Suz82

Oh it sounds so exciting! Our current home was like up in the air but thankfully we were the lucky ones! 

You have lovely bags so even if it means being on a ban for a little bit you still have pretties to use [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Sorry for the late reply girls. Its been a crazy week with all this house business and work and I'm poorly again. Thanks for all the house love! Its nail-biting! We've made exactly the same offer as another couple who also don't have a buyer for their place yet. So its a race to see who finds a buyer first!  I'm hopeful but not counting on anything until contracts are exchanged!
> 
> 
> 
> P really glad to hear you're recovering from the c section. You sound like you're doing great if you're driving again! Hesitant's advice is great, take your time with everything
> 
> 
> 
> Re.space, my MKs will be able to spread out but I won't be buying anymore for quite a while! (Unless i sell one or two...!) Can hubby build you some storage in your new place? Its a fair swap for giving birth! Otherwise you'll have to get into fine jewellery as smaller to store




Wishing you the best of luck! If it's meant to be it will happen. [emoji3] Keep us posted.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Wishing you the best of luck! If it's meant to be it will happen. [emoji3] Keep us posted.



Aw thanks BBG  that's just what I keep telling myself. Maybe for once we might get lucky....

Anyway off to the coast on Sat to look at another house we like. Detouring to a UK MK outlet on the way home! Will sneak spy pics if poss


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> Aw thanks BBG  that's just what I keep telling myself. Maybe for once we might get lucky....
> 
> Anyway off to the coast on Sat to look at another house we like. Detouring to a UK MK outlet on the way home! Will sneak spy pics if poss



Good luck!!! Took me 3 years of looking to find the right house!


----------



## Nan246

I've been  feeling kind of down and my mk bags are not cheering me up. I feel that I need a separation from mk. I have all the mk bags I ever wanted in every style and colors. So I decided to check out Gucci. I would have to sell 10 bags to get 1 bag! (I'm selling my mks but not making any $$) 

So I only bought a bloom wallet to go with my mk bag. Then I got braver but I still couldn't buy the 1400 matching tote. So I ended up with a Boston bag preloved half priced with pink trims. Anyways, it's coming from Italy so I can't wait to get it!

Anyone ever felt a loss of interest in mk? Which designer did you picked up?


----------



## Nan246

Pinkalicious said:


> Getting lots of broken sleep but I think I'm getting used to it. I cooked a bit and did laundry, ran some errands and am back to driving again. Still getting used to bringing baby around with me though - it takes forever to pack up and leave, or to get in and out of the car these days. It's just easier to leave her with my inlaws or husband while I go out to get something.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow you need to really take it easy! You just gave birth! Not Your body needs time to heal. Lol no I'm not doctor just speaking from experience. Hope you have people to help with the moving etc. lol yes you have to pack like you're going camping now that you have a baby. But be sure to enjoy every moment. My twins girls are teenagers now. I wish that I could go back in time.


----------



## iheart_purses

Nan246 said:


> I've been  feeling kind of down and my mk bags are not cheering me up. I feel that I need a separation from mk. I have all the mk bags I ever wanted in every style and colors. So I decided to check out Gucci. I would have to sell 10 bags to get 1 bag! (I'm selling my mks but not making any $$)
> 
> So I only bought a bloom wallet to go with my mk bag. Then I got braver but I still couldn't buy the 1400 matching tote. So I ended up with a Boston bag preloved half priced with pink trims. Anyways, it's coming from Italy so I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Anyone ever felt a loss of interest in mk? Which designer did you picked up?


 I've been feeling kind of the same way lately...although my bags still bring me joy, I find myself wanting more.... I've decided to stop spending money on MK because I went a little crazy last year. So far this year I bought one bag (Rebecca minkoff) so I have been behaving. 
What I really want is something from Chloe, but like you and Gucci I can't bring myself to pull the triggor on a $1000+ bag. I keep watching on eBay and looking for deals but I haven't made any moves yet. I think I'm scared that once I buy one at that price it won't be a big deal anymore and then I'll go crazy and spend away all my money


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Aw thanks BBG  that's just what I keep telling myself. Maybe for once we might get lucky....
> 
> Anyway off to the coast on Sat to look at another house we like. Detouring to a UK MK outlet on the way home! Will sneak spy pics if poss



Fun! Can't wait to see some spy pix.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> I've been  feeling kind of down and my mk bags are not cheering me up. I feel that I need a separation from mk. I have all the mk bags I ever wanted in every style and colors. So I decided to check out Gucci. I would have to sell 10 bags to get 1 bag! (I'm selling my mks but not making any $$)
> 
> So I only bought a bloom wallet to go with my mk bag. Then I got braver but I still couldn't buy the 1400 matching tote. So I ended up with a Boston bag preloved half priced with pink trims. Anyways, it's coming from Italy so I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Anyone ever felt a loss of interest in mk? Which designer did you picked up?



I have a a few different designers I'm interested in so I switch my bags/likes around. Sometimes I'm feeling more love towards one brand and then I'll switch to another/s. It kind of just depends what is floating my boat at the time. 

If you need a MK break then take a break. You can always come back.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> I've been  feeling kind of down and my mk bags are not cheering me up. I feel that I need a separation from mk. I have all the mk bags I ever wanted in every style and colors. So I decided to check out Gucci. I would have to sell 10 bags to get 1 bag! (I'm selling my mks but not making any $$)
> 
> So I only bought a bloom wallet to go with my mk bag. Then I got braver but I still couldn't buy the 1400 matching tote. So I ended up with a Boston bag preloved half priced with pink trims. Anyways, it's coming from Italy so I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Anyone ever felt a loss of interest in mk? Which designer did you picked up?



I gravitate between bags, jewellery, clothes, makeup depending on what's piqued my latest shopping obsession so IKWYM. 
I'd still like a Rebecca Minkoff Black Love crossbody with SHW but will need to order that from the US.
I think MK came out with so many awesome colours in 2015 its been hard to follow this year.
Looking forward to some pictures in the other bags thread of your Gucci find.
Sometimes its better to save for one big purchase which you can plan and think about.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> Good luck!!! Took me 3 years of looking to find the right house!



3 years! Wow you're a very patient person


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I gravitate between bags, jewellery, clothes, makeup depending on what's piqued my latest shopping obsession so IKWYM.
> I'd still like a Rebecca Minkoff Black Love crossbody with SHW but will need to order that from the US.
> I think MK came out with so many awesome colours in 2015 its been hard to follow this year.
> Looking forward to some pictures in the other bags thread of your Gucci find.
> Sometimes its better to save for one big purchase which you can plan and think about.





iheart_purses said:


> I've been feeling kind of the same way lately...although my bags still bring me joy, I find myself wanting more.... I've decided to stop spending money on MK because I went a little crazy last year. So far this year I bought one bag (Rebecca minkoff) so I have been behaving.
> What I really want is something from Chloe, but like you and Gucci I can't bring myself to pull the triggor on a $1000+ bag. I keep watching on eBay and looking for deals but I haven't made any moves yet. I think I'm scared that once I buy one at that price it won't be a big deal anymore and then I'll go crazy and spend away all my money



I can sympathise with both of these comments!! I bought quite a few bags last year simply because there were so many colours that I loved and lots of fun styles (I was new to MK) and I was also buying colours from the year before on sale.  This year I have only bought a black Riley (before it disappeared) and a pearl grey Cindy as I didn't have a light coloured crossbody (both on sale).   

As a result I am not feeling the need/ desire for any this year, although I do still love the bags I own and enjoy using them.  I am limited where I live, Mulberry is is the only expensive designer I can actually see/ hold the bags if I wanted to move that direction but I'm also limited in other similar priced designers to MK.  If I wanted Coach, RM, Gucci, LV etc I would have to fly to the mainland UK or travel to Dublin or order unseen from the US.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> I've been  feeling kind of down and my mk bags are not cheering me up. I feel that I need a separation from mk. I have all the mk bags I ever wanted in every style and colors. So I decided to check out Gucci. I would have to sell 10 bags to get 1 bag! (I'm selling my mks but not making any $$)
> 
> So I only bought a bloom wallet to go with my mk bag. Then I got braver but I still couldn't buy the 1400 matching tote. So I ended up with a Boston bag preloved half priced with pink trims. Anyways, it's coming from Italy so I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Anyone ever felt a loss of interest in mk? Which designer did you picked up?



Been there and sorta there now. There aren't any MK bags that I want right now, however, I still love the ones that I have. I've sold a few and changed my collection some, which helped. I venture into other brands but only contemporary brands. Right now, I'm loving Coach. They have a new designer and the styles really appeal to me. Before MK, I would only buy LV and Bal. I discovered that I like the contemporary brands better and that the quality isn't that different. 

Right now, I'm bag content (doesn't usually last long), so I'm trying to focus on other things and enjoy what I have. I really want to hold out on buying anything until fall/ winter.

Another thing that helped me to slow down on my purchases is that the resell value for MK is very low. You can get a large Selma on eBay now for under $100.... 

I will say that if you've fallen in love with a Gucci bag, you want be satisfied until you get it. Sell any MK that you no longer love and save to fund it.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

I don't want to go against any TPF rules by suggesting this but are we allowed to have a "which MK I'm going to sell" sort of thread? Was just thinking what one gal has had enough might be another's bag treasure? Not selling on TPF, but it would be nice to have heads up on TPF listings coming onto eBay as we all take great care of our bags. Or could we build that into the authentication thread? Maybe if we list something we could include it there? Just a thought. Might help us all make some sales for new pieces!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I don't want to go against any TPF rules by suggesting this but are we allowed to have a "which MK I'm going to sell" sort of thread? Was just thinking what one gal has had enough might be another's bag treasure? Not selling on TPF, but it would be nice to have heads up on TPF listings coming onto eBay as we all take great care of our bags. Or could we build that into the authentication thread? Maybe if we list something we could include it there? Just a thought. Might help us all make some sales for new pieces!




How funny I was only wondering this today! I think it's a good idea but not sure who/how to get permission? X


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> How funny I was only wondering this today! I think it's a good idea but not sure who/how to get permission? X



Great minds Suz!  x


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> I don't want to go against any TPF rules by suggesting this but are we allowed to have a "which MK I'm going to sell" sort of thread? Was just thinking what one gal has had enough might be another's bag treasure? Not selling on TPF, but it would be nice to have heads up on TPF listings coming onto eBay as we all take great care of our bags. Or could we build that into the authentication thread? Maybe if we list something we could include it there? Just a thought. Might help us all make some sales for new pieces!



I don't see why you couldn't just say hey I'm selling my such and such bag on eBay tomorrow heads up if anyone happens to be looking.... Or I could post hey I've always wanted a certain bag anyone happen to have it? Would buy if you list it on eBay for me. It doesn't violate any rules of selling through the purse forum and it's a safe way to know you are not getting a fake!


----------



## cdtracing

There is a rule on tPF against sellers promoting their own listings on secondary sites.  I don't sell so I'm not exactly sure about the specifics but you can always PM Megs or Swanky Mama & ask.  I'm sure they could give you the particulars on what possible rule violation may occur if you mention that you're selling something on Ebay, ect.

And I understand how you ladies feel.  The last bags I bought were from his Collection.  I haven't really seen anything new that makes me want to run & go get it.  I've been looking at adding more color to my bags & have looked at some of MK's bags from last year on some resale sites but I still haven't bought any.  I've been looking at other designers as well but the bags that I see & really want cost more that what I'm willing to spend at the moment.  There are some purchases I plan to make in the future but it's not handbags & I'm getting to an age where I don't need a lot of stuff.  I need to take a shopping trip to look at & feel some of the bags I'm looking at so I can gauge size & weight, ect.  Then I can try & find one online.  Everything that I am drawn to seems to be $2500 + so I need to think long & hard about spending that much money on a handbag.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I gravitate between bags, jewellery, clothes, makeup depending on what's piqued my latest shopping obsession so IKWYM.
> I'd still like a Rebecca Minkoff Black Love crossbody with SHW but will need to order that from the US.
> I think MK came out with so many awesome colours in 2015 its been hard to follow this year.
> Looking forward to some pictures in the other bags thread of your Gucci find.
> Sometimes its better to save for one big purchase which you can plan and think about.



Ok, since I came across the RM bag I PM'd you about I started researching the bag and fell in love with the design!!! I was going to wait until my trip to look but I couldn't resist one at half price on her site.  I am an impulse buyer but I do as much online research as I can (the RM forum  was very useful).  So I bought this- (£140, all taxes delivery etc).


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> There is a rule on tPF against sellers promoting their own listings on secondary sites.  I don't sell so I'm not exactly sure about the specifics but you can always PM Megs or Swanky Mama & ask.  I'm sure they could give you the particulars on what possible rule violation may occur if you mention that you're selling something on Ebay, ect.
> 
> And I understand how you ladies feel.  The last bags I bought were from his Collection.  I haven't really seen anything new that makes me want to run & go get it.  I've been looking at adding more color to my bags & have looked at some of MK's bags from last year on some resale sites but I still haven't bought any.  I've been looking at other designers as well but the bags that I see & really want cost more that what I'm willing to spend at the moment.  There are some purchases I plan to make in the future but it's not handbags & I'm getting to an age where I don't need a lot of stuff.  I need to take a shopping trip to look at & feel some of the bags I'm looking at so I can gauge size & weight, ect.  Then I can try & find one online.  Everything that I am drawn to seems to be $2500 + so I need to think long & hard about spending that much money on a handbag.



Thanks for the heads up CD! I remember something in the recess of my mind about this now you mention it. Sorry mods for inciting any rule breaking, it wasnt intentional! 

We'll continue to rely on your fantastic work in the authentication thread CD. Its much appreciated.

Which designers are you looking at out of interest? 
I understand about not needing a lot of stuff at the moment. Having a house move on the cards makes me want to consolidate everything! 

I do think last year was a hard act for MK to follow. Anyone remember the excitement over Pale Pink and Pale Blue...?!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Ok, since I came across the RM bag I PM'd you about I started researching the bag and fell in love with the design!!! I was going to wait until my trip to look but I couldn't resist one at half price on her site.  I am an impulse buyer but I do as much online research as I can (the RM forum  was very useful).  So I bought this- (£140, all taxes delivery etc).



OMG! £140 all in?! This is stunning!  
What a find! When is she arriving? What colour is she? 
Argh that's just the bag I need but in black. So wish I'd found one in Texas. Sadly no more trips stateside planned until end of the year at least! I'm going to have to bite the bullet and order off the website. Have been researching the HW and I think I want the silver in my heart of hearts which means paying full price.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> OMG! £140 all in?! This is stunning!
> What a find! When is she arriving? What colour is she?
> Argh that's just the bag I need but in black. So wish I'd found one in Texas. Sadly no more trips stateside planned until end of the year at least! I'm going to have to bite the bullet and order off the website. Have been researching the HW and I think I want the silver in my heart of hearts which means paying full price.


I know, I couldn't resist with the price!  It is called Honeydew, I have no idea what it will look like in person but I think the pictures are a true likeness based on the numerous ones I have found on the internet/ ebay etc as the colour was on many different styles.  I do not have a bag in any similar colour or style- I can't wait.  Definitely get the hardware you want, it is not worth ordering something that you may not be happy with.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the heads up CD! I remember something in the recess of my mind about this now you mention it. Sorry mods for inciting any rule breaking, it wasnt intentional!
> 
> We'll continue to rely on your fantastic work in the authentication thread CD. Its much appreciated.
> 
> Which designers are you looking at out of interest?
> I understand about not needing a lot of stuff at the moment. Having a house move on the cards makes me want to consolidate everything!
> 
> I do think last year was a hard act for MK to follow. Anyone remember the excitement over Pale Pink and Pale Blue...?!



I believe the rules states you cannot advertise your bags for sale.  You cannot post pics & link them to your listing on whatever site you're selling on.  The admins are pretty strict on this.  I don't know how things are done on the Shopping Resources or Bags, Bags, Bags forums.


As far as other designers, I've been looking at Givenchy, Chloe, YSL, Celine, & an Italian designer of Massaccesi leather handbags.  There's a thread for Massaccesi in the Handbag & Purses forum.  They not outrageously priced as some of the other designers I've been looking at.  

I do think MK had a banner year last year & it's hard to follow that.  I've been watching his Collection series & haven't seen anything that really moves me.  IYKWIM


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> I believe the rules states you cannot advertise your bags for sale.  You cannot post pics & link them to your listing on whatever site you're selling on.  The admins are pretty strict on this.  I don't know how things are done on the Shopping Resources or Bags, Bags, Bags forums.
> 
> 
> As far as other designers, I've been looking at Givenchy, Chloe, YSL, Celine, & an Italian designer of Massaccesi leather handbags.  There's a thread for Massaccesi in the Handbag & Purses forum.  They not outrageously priced as some of the other designers I've been looking at.
> 
> I do think MK had a banner year last year & it's hard to follow that.  I've been watching his Collection series & haven't seen anything that really moves me.  IYKWIM



Oh wow those are some serious investment buys! Can't wait to see some pictures in the other bags thread when you get to the shops to have a look 

Have to say on a positive note, I never tire of the MK forum. Love hearing what everyone's thinking about / brought / had enough of and what everyone is up to in life in general. We have a wonderful community spirit


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> I've been  feeling kind of down and my mk bags are not cheering me up. I feel that I need a separation from mk. I have all the mk bags I ever wanted in every style and colors. So I decided to check out Gucci. I would have to sell 10 bags to get 1 bag! (I'm selling my mks but not making any $$)
> 
> So I only bought a bloom wallet to go with my mk bag. Then I got braver but I still couldn't buy the 1400 matching tote. So I ended up with a Boston bag preloved half priced with pink trims. Anyways, it's coming from Italy so I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Anyone ever felt a loss of interest in mk? Which designer did you picked up?



I think that is brand saturation. Sometimes, you know that saying too much of a good thing?

I am actually not even in designer right now, instead using a brand from my own country, fine leathers, super durable, casual workhorse type... for a fraction of the prices of "designer" ...

The Gucci sound nice, show us when it comes! i don't know much about them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Ok, since I came across the RM bag I PM'd you about I started researching the bag and fell in love with the design!!! I was going to wait until my trip to look but I couldn't resist one at half price on her site.  I am an impulse buyer but I do as much online research as I can (the RM forum  was very useful).  So I bought this- (£140, all taxes delivery etc).



what a great color!


----------



## Nan246

Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to share and commiserate with me. I want to treat you all to a fancy tea party!!! We can chat all day about bags! 

I feel so much better after reading your posts. I'm just bum that someone close to me is dying of cancer. No bag can cheer me up. But.... Thank you  for the fabulous tips and advice! I will definite keep my eyes open to other bags both designer and non designers. Yes mk last year was a blast with so many colors and styles. I just sold one of my bags and will save for that one nice bag. There is still plenty of buyers for MK market. Can't beat  mk in terms of affordability, color, and style after getting price whipped by other designer bags!  Lol life is short, &#128580;I'll get that special one bag one day!! Good luck to every one in the search for that that special one bag. Xoxo


----------



## iheart_purses

Nan246 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to share and commiserate with me. I want to treat you all to a fancy tea party!!! We can chat all day about bags!
> 
> I feel so much better after reading your posts. I'm just bum that someone close to me is dying of cancer. No bag can cheer me up. But.... Thank you  for the fabulous tips and advice! I will definite keep my eyes open to other bags both designer and non designers. Yes mk last year was a blast with so many colors and styles. I just sold one of my bags and will save for that one nice bag. There is still plenty of buyers for MK market. Can't beat  mk in terms of affordability, color, and style after getting price whipped by other designer bags!  Lol life is short, &#128580;I'll get that special one bag one day!! Good luck to every one in the search for that that special one bag. Xoxo



It's hard to get excited about trivial things like handbags when something like that is going on! It really brings life into perspective. So sorry to hear that. The big C is everywhere and it is very very sad. It's nice we can all come together on here and escape into our little handbag world


----------



## iheart_purses

HesitantShopper said:


> I think that is brand saturation. Sometimes, you know that saying too much of a good thing?
> 
> I am actually not even in designer right now, instead using a brand from my own country, fine leathers, super durable, casual workhorse type... for a fraction of the prices of "designer" ...
> 
> The Gucci sound nice, show us when it comes! i don't know much about them.



Roots??
I actully went in there the other week, for the first time!!! I saw a cute bag. No idea what it was called (was around $300... So I thought similar to Mk pricing) maybe worth a second thought?


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to share and commiserate with me. I want to treat you all to a fancy tea party!!! We can chat all day about bags!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so much better after reading your posts. I'm just bum that someone close to me is dying of cancer. No bag can cheer me up. But.... Thank you  for the fabulous tips and advice! I will definite keep my eyes open to other bags both designer and non designers. Yes mk last year was a blast with so many colors and styles. I just sold one of my bags and will save for that one nice bag. There is still plenty of buyers for MK market. Can't beat  mk in terms of affordability, color, and style after getting price whipped by other designer bags!  Lol life is short, &#128580;I'll get that special one bag one day!! Good luck to every one in the search for that that special one bag. Xoxo




So sorry to hear that Nan, it's a horrible thing to go through, sending you my love and prayers x


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> Roots??
> I actully went in there the other week, for the first time!!! I saw a cute bag. No idea what it was called (was around $300... So I thought similar to Mk pricing) maybe worth a second thought?



Wait.. what!? you've never been in Roots before?   absolutely, yes it's worthwhile to look again. High end leathers(i'm talking premier quality) handmade in Toronto, super durable, i own a bag that is 10yrs old in among my Roots collection.. 

Don't get me wrong i like MK but the value, quality of Roots is quite tough to beat. The bag i am in is a Roots Grace satchel.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to share and commiserate with me. I want to treat you all to a fancy tea party!!! We can chat all day about bags!
> 
> I feel so much better after reading your posts. I'm just bum that someone close to me is dying of cancer. No bag can cheer me up. But.... Thank you  for the fabulous tips and advice! I will definite keep my eyes open to other bags both designer and non designers. Yes mk last year was a blast with so many colors and styles. I just sold one of my bags and will save for that one nice bag. There is still plenty of buyers for MK market. Can't beat  mk in terms of affordability, color, and style after getting price whipped by other designer bags!  Lol life is short, &#128580;I'll get that special one bag one day!! Good luck to every one in the search for that that special one bag. Xoxo



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nan246

MKbaglover said:


> Ok, since I came across the RM bag I PM'd you about I started researching the bag and fell in love with the design!!! I was going to wait until my trip to look but I couldn't resist one at half price on her site.  I am an impulse buyer but I do as much online research as I can (the RM forum  was very useful).  So I bought this- (£140, all taxes delivery etc).



This is so cute!  I just saw one but in yellow, is it like very small? congrats! enjoy!


----------



## Nan246

iheart_purses said:


> It's hard to get excited about trivial things like handbags when something like that is going on! It really brings life into perspective. So sorry to hear that. The big C is everywhere and it is very very sad. It's nice we can all come together on here and escape into our little handbag world



Thank you.  Yes, I love "chatting" with everyone on tpf.


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> Sorry to hear that.



Thanks.


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> So sorry to hear that Nan, it's a horrible thing to go through, sending you my love and prayers x



Thanks Suz.


----------



## MKbaglover

Nan246 said:


> This is so cute!  I just saw one but in yellow, is it like very small? congrats! enjoy!



I am not overly sure on the size as I won't get for a week or so but I think it is slightly  similar to the medium selma messenger but a maybe a a bit narrower due to the shape.  I'm looking forward to getting it.  I hope things are alright for you as you adjust to the sad news about your friend.


----------



## Nan246

MKbaglover said:


> I am not overly sure on the size as I won't get for a week or so but I think it is slightly  similar to the medium selma messenger but a maybe a a bit narrower due to the shape.  I'm looking forward to getting it.  I hope things are alright for you as you adjust to the sad news about your friend.



Thank you for your kind words. Hope you get your bag soon!!


----------



## Nan246

So I went over to ks and got this Doris bag in empired red. Kind of liking ks so far a little tight for all my stuff but I like the color and structure.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> So I went over to ks and got this Doris bag in empired red. Kind of liking ks so far a little tight for all my stuff but I like the color and structure.



Pretty pic!(nice to see flowers, were snowing today) love that wallet!!


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty pic!(nice to see flowers, were snowing today) love that wallet!!



Burrrr so cold! Are you in Great Britain? Snow in May? I'm in sunny California! Hope it gets warmer for you.


----------



## HeatherL

Ladies, I have a question.
I am having a hard time wearing my steel grey & Iris Sutton's in these warmer months.  I adore these colors and the bag so much but I feel they are too dark for spring & summer.
Opinions?  Is it just me?
I have a grape jet set zip top and feel that is a year round shade of purple & same goes for the pearl grey bag I have as well (large Greenwich).
I tried not to duplicate bags (& failed miserably), but I haven't yet (& am trying real hard no to) duplicate colors.
I feel like because the Sutton is being discontinued I should snatch up a year round color or spring/summer color.  I am thinking Pearl grey or blossom.  I haven't seen blossom IRL and am not sure if it would be to pink for me.  
Maybe I should just use all the other spring summer bags and just wait until fall winter to use my Sutton's.
Decisions.... Decisions...
Opinions welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Ladies, I have a question.
> I am having a hard time wearing my steel grey & Iris Sutton's in these warmer months.  I adore these colors and the bag so much but I feel they are too dark for spring & summer.
> Opinions?  Is it just me?
> I have a grape jet set zip top and feel that is a year round shade of purple & same goes for the pearl grey bag I have as well (large Greenwich).
> I tried not to duplicate bags (& failed miserably), but I haven't yet (& am trying real hard no to) duplicate colors.
> I feel like because the Sutton is being discontinued I should snatch up a year round color or spring/summer color.  I am thinking Pearl grey or blossom.  I haven't seen blossom IRL and am not sure if it would be to pink for me.
> Maybe I should just use all the other spring summer bags and just wait until fall winter to use my Sutton's.
> Decisions.... Decisions...
> Opinions welcome!
> Thanks!



I think you can totally wear te sg and iris color. I bet if you have a summery outfit like a floral dress or blouse the bags will complete the outfit.  I have the blossom sutton and top zip tote and really love this color!  It is not too pinky at all. I just wear what I like lol!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> I think you can totally wear te sg and iris color. I bet if you have a summery outfit like a floral dress or blouse the bags will complete the outfit.  I have the blossom sutton and top zip tote and really love this color!  It is not too pinky at all. I just wear what I like lol!




Thanks for the input.  I actually meant ballet and not blossom (I want SHW).  You are right though, I should just wear what I like when I like.  Funny how only a short time ago I had one summer bag and one winter bag!  I don't know what happened.

I absolutely love your bag, that color block is STUNNING!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Nan246 said:


> I think you can totally wear te sg and iris color. I bet if you have a summery outfit like a floral dress or blouse the bags will complete the outfit.  I have the blossom sutton and top zip tote and really love this color!  It is not too pinky at all. I just wear what I like lol!


This color combo is beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Ladies, I have a question.
> I am having a hard time wearing my steel grey & Iris Sutton's in these warmer months.  I adore these colors and the bag so much but I feel they are too dark for spring & summer.
> Opinions?  Is it just me?
> I have a grape jet set zip top and feel that is a year round shade of purple & same goes for the pearl grey bag I have as well (large Greenwich).
> I tried not to duplicate bags (& failed miserably), but I haven't yet (& am trying real hard no to) duplicate colors.
> I feel like because the Sutton is being discontinued I should snatch up a year round color or spring/summer color.  I am thinking Pearl grey or blossom.  I haven't seen blossom IRL and am not sure if it would be to pink for me.
> Maybe I should just use all the other spring summer bags and just wait until fall winter to use my Sutton's.
> Decisions.... Decisions...
> Opinions welcome!
> Thanks!



I say use all your other spring/ summer bags and save your steel gray and iris bags for Fall. Some of my bags are in their dust bags until cooler weather. Some bags are great for year round but some just look too harsh against warm weather clothing....


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> So I went over to ks and got this Doris bag in empired red. Kind of liking ks so far a little tight for all my stuff but I like the color and structure.



Lovely KS bag, your blossom wallet matches so much! It's so pretty and floral 



HeatherL said:


> Ladies, I have a question.
> I am having a hard time wearing my steel grey & Iris Sutton's in these warmer months.  I adore these colors and the bag so much but I feel they are too dark for spring & summer.
> Opinions?  Is it just me?
> I have a grape jet set zip top and feel that is a year round shade of purple & same goes for the pearl grey bag I have as well (large Greenwich).
> I tried not to duplicate bags (& failed miserably), but I haven't yet (& am trying real hard no to) duplicate colors.
> I feel like because the Sutton is being discontinued I should snatch up a year round color or spring/summer color.  I am thinking Pearl grey or blossom.  I haven't seen blossom IRL and am not sure if it would be to pink for me.
> Maybe I should just use all the other spring summer bags and just wait until fall winter to use my Sutton's.
> Decisions.... Decisions...
> Opinions welcome!
> Thanks!




I think yo could totally get away with the iris one for spring summer if you matched it with brighter tones in your clothes, maybe the steel grey could be more for rainy days? The ballet Sutton is gorgeous, very much a perfect neutral Spring bag


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I say use all your other spring/ summer bags and save your steel gray and iris bags for Fall. Some of my bags are in their dust bags until cooler weather. Some bags are great for year round but some just look too harsh against warm weather clothing....




Thanks and I do tend to agree with you about some bags/colors not going well with summer clothes.  I guess at the end of they day I shouldn't have gotten two fall Sutton's.  I'm just panicking over the fact it's being discontinued.
Ideally I'd like to swap one of my bags (Savannah) for another neutral/spring Sutton.
I bought the Savannah hoping to love it and I just don't.  It didn't satisfy my need to diversify my collection.
I'll just use what I have.
Thanks again.


----------



## HeatherL

Suz82 said:


> Lovely KS bag, your blossom wallet matches so much! It's so pretty and floral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think yo could totally get away with the iris one for spring summer if you matched it with brighter tones in your clothes, maybe the steel grey could be more for rainy days? The ballet Sutton is gorgeous, very much a perfect neutral Spring bag





Thanks!

Maybe if I really can't wait until fall I'll pull out Iris [emoji3]

And I actually meant Ballet, not Blossom.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> Burrrr so cold! Are you in Great Britain? Snow in May? I'm in sunny California! Hope it gets warmer for you.



Yes, it was a bit of a let down, it's supposed to be spring. No, not GB. 



HeatherL said:


> Ladies, I have a question.
> I am having a hard time wearing my steel grey & Iris Sutton's in these warmer months.  I adore these colors and the bag so much but I feel they are too dark for spring & summer.
> Opinions?  Is it just me?
> I have a grape jet set zip top and feel that is a year round shade of purple & same goes for the pearl grey bag I have as well (large Greenwich).
> I tried not to duplicate bags (& failed miserably), but I haven't yet (& am trying real hard no to) duplicate colors.
> I feel like because the Sutton is being discontinued I should snatch up a year round color or spring/summer color.  I am thinking Pearl grey or blossom.  I haven't seen blossom IRL and am not sure if it would be to pink for me.
> Maybe I should just use all the other spring summer bags and just wait until fall winter to use my Sutton's.
> Decisions.... Decisions...
> Opinions welcome!
> Thanks!



TO me those are lighter colors. lol. Then again, i am using a navy bag...  i think "here" we tend to overthink colors of bags, where out in the real world most don't even notice. Heck, many carry black bags year round.


----------



## Quartzite

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Maybe if I really can't wait until fall I'll pull out Iris [emoji3]
> 
> And I actually meant Ballet, not Blossom.


I think you should be all right wearing them all year round, as long as the clothes match! I live on the equator where it's sunny all the time, no drab winter months. I don't follow the seasonal colours, otherwise I wouldn't be able to wear most colours  I wear colours according to my mood, and that works quite well


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Yes, it was a bit of a let down, it's supposed to be spring. No, not GB.
> 
> 
> 
> TO me those are lighter colors. lol. Then again, i am using a navy bag...  i think "here" we tend to overthink colors of bags, where out in the real world most don't even notice. Heck, many carry black bags year round.




Good point!!  Actually years ago when I got my first handbag to start using daily, it was in fact a black bag that was used for years straight!  I did however move on to one for spring & summer and one for fall & winter.  I used the same ones for years....  Ever since MK Sept 2014, I just don't know what happened to me [emoji3]
BTW - your Roots bag in navy is gorgeous & I can see why it would always be in use.


----------



## HeatherL

Quartzite said:


> I think you should be all right wearing them all year round, as long as the clothes match! I live on the equator where it's sunny all the time, no drab winter months. I don't follow the seasonal colours, otherwise I wouldn't be able to wear most colours  I wear colours according to my mood, and that works quite well




I think I could totally handle sun with no winter!!!!  Jealous!!
It actually does make sense to wear what suits your mood and living with 4 seasons and feeling like Winter lasts forever....  I def feel the need for "happy" colors in spring and summer.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> Good point!!  Actually years ago when I got my first handbag to start using daily, it was in fact a black bag that was used for years straight!  I did however move on to one for spring & summer and one for fall & winter.  I used the same ones for years....  Ever since MK Sept 2014, I just don't know what happened to me [emoji3]
> BTW - your Roots bag in navy is gorgeous & I can see why it would always be in use.



My one MK is black... i used it from late summer last year throughout fall. 

Thanks! my Grace satchel is one of few i can use pain free sadly my pinched nerves have lowered my options horribly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I bought two MK rings the other day and realized I almost forgot to post oopsy lol. I got them both on sale deeply discounted. Love them both! 1st one is gold and the simple knot one is silver (to wear to work).


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought two MK rings the other day and realized I almost forgot to post oopsy lol. I got them both on sale deeply discounted. Love them both! 1st one is gold and the simple knot one is silver (to wear to work).
> View attachment 3358057
> 
> View attachment 3358058
> 
> View attachment 3358059



Very nice, I really like knot on the silver one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Very nice, I really like knot on the silver one.




Thx! I love MK jewelry, but only buy on sale since it's on the pricier side. Funny because I bought another ring in the same size and it didn't fit. Almost like it was .5 too small. I had this issue with several other MK rings I had previously purchased so I was glad these two fit perfectly.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought two MK rings the other day and realized I almost forgot to post oopsy lol. I got them both on sale deeply discounted. Love them both! 1st one is gold and the simple knot one is silver (to wear to work).
> View attachment 3358057
> 
> View attachment 3358058
> 
> View attachment 3358059



Those are cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are cute!




Thx! [emoji3] Loving them too!


----------



## iheart_purses

I have a random question about eBay not sure where else to post it so I'll ask in here first... If I buy a bag on eBay and it is not authentic (any designer not specifically MK) when I get it can I still return it even if the seller does not offer returns? What are the rules for authenticity?


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought two MK rings the other day and realized I almost forgot to post oopsy lol. I got them both on sale deeply discounted. Love them both! 1st one is gold and the simple knot one is silver (to wear to work).
> View attachment 3358057
> 
> View attachment 3358058
> 
> View attachment 3358059



ooohh tres chic!


----------



## Nan246

iheart_purses said:


> I have a random question about eBay not sure where else to post it so I'll ask in here first... If I buy a bag on eBay and it is not authentic (any designer not specifically MK) when I get it can I still return it even if the seller does not offer returns? What are the rules for authenticity?



You can file a case with ebay. when you fill out the request there is a choice that said item is fake.  Write a very detailed description why it's fake and send picts too.  If ebay does not refund your money then you can go through Paypal or your credit card company.  It's a hassle but you'll get your $ back.  That happened to me 3x when I first bought MK. Now I know the real deal.  Good luck!


----------



## Nan246

So I sold 2 bags. Had 3 offers and I picked the highest one. Well, it's a non paying buyer!!! I lost out on a sale. Frustrating.   Had another bag and was horrified to read the rating on the winner.  She had 10+ comments non paying buyer!!! ughhgh.Why bid when you don't want to pay? waste of everyone's time. I'm just going to keep my bag!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> So I sold 2 bags. Had 3 offers and I picked the highest one. Well, it's a non paying buyer!!! I lost out on a sale. Frustrating.   Had another bag and was horrified to read the rating on the winner.  She had 10+ comments non paying buyer!!! ughhgh.Why bid when you don't want to pay? waste of everyone's time. I'm just going to keep my bag!




Oh that's so annoying! I had someone offer pennies for my bag currently for sale... I don't think so lol


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Oh that's so annoying! I had someone offer pennies for my bag currently for sale... I don't think so lol



oh no, hope you fetch a good offer! Did you get a good price for the deep pink sutton? I have a summer blue that I'm thinking of selling but I don't want to lose money.

I PM you about a funny story.


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> oh no, hope you fetch a good offer! Did you get a good price for the deep pink sutton? I have a summer blue that I'm thinking of selling but I don't want to lose money.
> 
> I PM you about a funny story.




It was for my watermelon crossbody, how they expect me to sell it for £30 I have no idea [emoji38]

Oh the deep pink Sutton must be someone else? I have a deep pink Selma messenger but can't part with that beauty, it's my perfect winter pink bag. I missed out on the raspberry one... Still gutted about it lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> ooohh tres chic!



Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> So I sold 2 bags. Had 3 offers and I picked the highest one. Well, it's a non paying buyer!!! I lost out on a sale. Frustrating.   Had another bag and was horrified to read the rating on the winner.  She had 10+ comments non paying buyer!!! ughhgh.Why bid when you don't want to pay? waste of everyone's time. I'm just going to keep my bag!



Oh ugh! Sorry to hear that! Hopefully those two other buyers might be interested again.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Oh that's so annoying! I had someone offer pennies for my bag currently for sale... I don't think so lol



What are you selling Suz? xx


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> So I sold 2 bags. Had 3 offers and I picked the highest one. Well, it's a non paying buyer!!! I lost out on a sale. Frustrating.   Had another bag and was horrified to read the rating on the winner.  She had 10+ comments non paying buyer!!! ughhgh.Why bid when you don't want to pay? waste of everyone's time. I'm just going to keep my bag!



 on no, so sorry to hear this Nan. Absolutely, why bid if you're not going buy? Some people have too much time on their hands! xx


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> What are you selling Suz? xx




Just my watermelon Bedford messenger, I still love it a lot and only wore it once but can't see past coral enough to use it lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Just my watermelon Bedford messenger, I still love it a lot and only wore it once but can't see past coral enough to use it lol



I think that's a good call chick. They're very similar and you love Coral more xx


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I think that's a good call chick. They're very similar and you love Coral more xx




It's been on for 5 weeks so far and no takers, hopefully someone will snap it up soon  x


----------



## Stephg

Ugh I hate eBay sellers sometimes. "Lightly used, great condition". I received the bag today, used outlet Hamilton. I expect some wear when it's used but not to the extent that it was when ad claimed it was in great condition. Hardware super scratched up and stain on the back. Plus the seller said she would charge actual shipping cost, she wouldn't adjust the shipping and resend an invoice after I committed to buying it. She doubled it! I'm so pissed off right now. When I sent her a message about it before paying she played dumb. I should have just not bought it. I have wanted a black and ghw hammie for so long and finally bought one. Why are people so dishonest?! Ugh. Sorry ladies, had to rant!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Ugh I hate eBay sellers sometimes. "Lightly used, great condition". I received the bag today, used outlet Hamilton. I expect some wear when it's used but not to the extent that it was when ad claimed it was in great condition. Hardware super scratched up and stain on the back. Plus the seller said she would charge actual shipping cost, she wouldn't adjust the shipping and resend an invoice after I committed to buying it. She doubled it! I'm so pissed off right now. When I sent her a message about it before paying she played dumb. I should have just not bought it. I have wanted a black and ghw hammie for so long and finally bought one. Why are people so dishonest?! Ugh. Sorry ladies, had to rant!




Argh that stinks! How crappy!!! [emoji35][emoji35] I think "lightly used" and in "great condition" means different things to people from what I've seen. Bags I have seen posted in that condition I never would have used those words. I am picky and detailed and that reflects in my listings, just like it should for everyone. Unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case for everyone. 

If she misrepresented can you file a claim?


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Argh that stinks! How crappy!!! [emoji35][emoji35] I think "lightly used" and in "great condition" means different things to people from what I've seen. Bags I have seen posted in that condition I never would have used those words. I am picky and detailed and that reflects in my listings, just like it should for everyone. Unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case for everyone.
> 
> If she misrepresented can you file a claim?




Well I've sent her a message about the description not matching what I received and I also said about the shipping charge. No reply yet and doubt I will get one. If I don't receive a reply by tomorrow evening I'm opening a case for sure.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> I believe the rules states you cannot advertise your bags for sale.  You cannot post pics & link them to your listing on whatever site you're selling on.  The admins are pretty strict on this.  I don't know how things are done on the Shopping Resources or Bags, Bags, Bags forums.
> 
> 
> As far as other designers, I've been looking at Givenchy, Chloe, YSL, Celine, & an Italian designer of Massaccesi leather handbags.  There's a thread for Massaccesi in the Handbag & Purses forum.  They not outrageously priced as some of the other designers I've been looking at.
> 
> I do think MK had a banner year last year & it's hard to follow that.  I've been watching his Collection series & haven't seen anything that really moves me.  IYKWIM




What I've seen on another forum is where one tpfer will post another tpfer's auction. Just a thought.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Ugh I hate eBay sellers sometimes. "Lightly used, great condition". I received the bag today, used outlet Hamilton. I expect some wear when it's used but not to the extent that it was when ad claimed it was in great condition. Hardware super scratched up and stain on the back. Plus the seller said she would charge actual shipping cost, she wouldn't adjust the shipping and resend an invoice after I committed to buying it. She doubled it! I'm so pissed off right now. When I sent her a message about it before paying she played dumb. I should have just not bought it. I have wanted a black and ghw hammie for so long and finally bought one. Why are people so dishonest?! Ugh. Sorry ladies, had to rant!



You can file a SNAD claim since it was in a condition that was not described.  Be sure to include pictures of everything along with pics of areas of wear that were not in the description.


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> What I've seen on another forum is where one tpfer will post another tpfer's auction. Just a thought.



That's not really ethical.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> That's not really ethical.




I didn't know if it was a loophole. Well in any case we can just keep on doing what we've been doing in regards to that. Nothing lol. [emoji14]


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> It's been on for 5 weeks so far and no takers, hopefully someone will snap it up soon  x



I was thinking about selling one of my bags but I have decided it is not worth it.  It seems that unless you are selling either a fake bag cheap or a popular style eg selma then the bags don't sell that well.  The less popular bags (that are genuine and priced accordingly) seem to keep being re- listed.  It is a shame.  I was thinking of selling my Lana but I saw one the same colour as mine not even sell with a starting bid of £75.  Once you take into consideration fees etc it is not worth it.  The you get the hassle of potential buyers not paying, claiming its fake etc.  I am probably going to see if anyone I know wants it for free or give it to a charity shop- I can't stand it sitting around unused!

I hope yours sells.


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> I was thinking about selling one of my bags but I have decided it is not worth it.  It seems that unless you are selling either a fake bag cheap or a popular style eg selma then the bags don't sell that well.  The less popular bags (that are genuine and priced accordingly) seem to keep being re- listed.  It is a shame.  I was thinking of selling my Lana but I saw one the same colour as mine not even sell with a starting bid of £75.  Once you take into consideration fees etc it is not worth it.  The you get the hassle of potential buyers not paying, claiming its fake etc.  I am probably going to see if anyone I know wants it for free or give it to a charity shop- I can't stand it sitting around unused!
> 
> I hope yours sells.




I agree which is a shame as the bags are lovely and so well made, people just want super bargains don't they :-/


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> I was thinking about selling one of my bags but I have decided it is not worth it.  It seems that unless you are selling either a fake bag cheap or a popular style eg selma then the bags don't sell that well.  The less popular bags (that are genuine and priced accordingly) seem to keep being re- listed.  It is a shame.  I was thinking of selling my Lana but I saw one the same colour as mine not even sell with a starting bid of £75.  Once you take into consideration fees etc it is not worth it.  The you get the hassle of potential buyers not paying, claiming its fake etc.  I am probably going to see if anyone I know wants it for free or give it to a charity shop- I can't stand it sitting around unused!
> 
> I hope yours sells.



Agreed. I'd rather gift my bags to someone than give them away on eBay. The resell value for MK is really low. I saw a large luggage Selma in good condition sell for $75. It has definitely helped me slow down my spending....


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I was thinking about selling one of my bags but I have decided it is not worth it.  It seems that unless you are selling either a fake bag cheap or a popular style eg selma then the bags don't sell that well.  The less popular bags (that are genuine and priced accordingly) seem to keep being re- listed.  It is a shame.  I was thinking of selling my Lana but I saw one the same colour as mine not even sell with a starting bid of £75.  Once you take into consideration fees etc it is not worth it.  The you get the hassle of potential buyers not paying, claiming its fake etc.  I am probably going to see if anyone I know wants it for free or give it to a charity shop- I can't stand it sitting around unused!
> 
> I hope yours sells.



That's understandable. Maybe someone else will enjoy it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Has anyone tried using Craigslist to sell any bags? I heard someone mention before about finding good deals on there. You wouldn't have to pay all the fees. Just curious if anyone tried and had any luck.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Agreed. I'd rather gift my bags to someone than give them away on eBay. The resell value for MK is really low. I saw a large luggage Selma in good condition sell for $75. It has definitely helped me slow down my spending....



There are definitely an over saturation of certain styles in certain brands. I was debating on listing a bag I don't use often, but there are so many listed I feel like I would get next to nothing. So I'm just going to keep it for now.


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Has anyone tried using Craigslist to sell any bags? I heard someone mention before about finding good deals on there. You wouldn't have to pay all the fees. Just curious if anyone tried and had any luck.




Craigslist I had a lot of low ballers - same with kijiji. But no fees and its cash so worth putting it up and seeing what sort of replies you get. Some people want something for nothing. [emoji58]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Craigslist I had a lot of low ballers - same with kijiji. But no fees and its cash so worth putting it up and seeing what sort of replies you get. Some people want something for nothing. [emoji58]



Ah gotcha. Good to know. I've sold other things on there (furniture), but not handbags. I've never heard of kijiji.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Ugh I hate eBay sellers sometimes. "Lightly used, great condition". I received the bag today, used outlet Hamilton. I expect some wear when it's used but not to the extent that it was when ad claimed it was in great condition. Hardware super scratched up and stain on the back. Plus the seller said she would charge actual shipping cost, she wouldn't adjust the shipping and resend an invoice after I committed to buying it. She doubled it! I'm so pissed off right now. When I sent her a message about it before paying she played dumb. I should have just not bought it. I have wanted a black and ghw hammie for so long and finally bought one. Why are people so dishonest?! Ugh. Sorry ladies, had to rant!



I'm sorry to hear that, definitely file a complaint, hope it works out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Ah gotcha. Good to know. I've sold other things on there (furniture), but not handbags.* I've never heard of kijiji*.



I believe it's only Canadian


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> I believe it's only Canadian




Oh okay. Well that makes sense that I've never heard of it lol.


----------



## iheart_purses

BeachBagGal said:


> Has anyone tried using Craigslist to sell any bags? I heard someone mention before about finding good deals on there. You wouldn't have to pay all the fees. Just curious if anyone tried and had any luck.



I sold a bag (Rebecca Minkoff) on Kijiji (Canada's Craigslist thing) it took a while, I got a lot of useless replies but kept her up there anyways and eventually it did sell. Other than that I absolutely hate using those sites but I figured it was worth trying for over $100 item. Definitly takes patience reselling stuff....


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Has anyone tried using Craigslist to sell any bags? I heard someone mention before about finding good deals on there. You wouldn't have to pay all the fees. Just curious if anyone tried and had any luck.



I've had really good luck selling on Craigslist, especially around the holidays. People will try to scam or low ball you, so be careful. I love that it's a no-fee, cash only transaction....


----------



## Pinkalicious

I've found that my bags tend to sell a lot quicker on Poshmark or Mercari. Plus they give u the shipping label once the buyer pays for shipping (something eBay doesn't do). I've sold all of my bags on those apps lately but I used to sell on eBay a lot more precious years. Seems eBay is slowing down. I have an MK backpack that has been relisted on eBay multiple times now. Still thinking of keeping it but the seller that sold it to me spilled perfume in it and it gives me such a headache! I haven't had time to figure out how to get the smell out yet...


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> I sold a bag (Rebecca Minkoff) on Kijiji (Canada's Craigslist thing) it took a while, I got a lot of useless replies but kept her up there anyways and eventually it did sell. Other than that I absolutely hate using those sites but I figured it was worth trying for over $100 item. Definitly takes patience reselling stuff....



Good to know. Good to hear that it eventually sold. 



keishapie1973 said:


> I've had really good luck selling on Craigslist, especially around the holidays. People will try to scam or low ball you, so be careful. I love that it's a no-fee, cash only transaction....



Thanks for the heads up. I've sold furniture and tried to sell furniture (eventually had to donate since I moved) and it can be a pain so I totally hear you on that. I do love that you don't have to pay any fees.



Pinkalicious said:


> I've found that my bags tend to sell a lot quicker on Poshmark or Mercari. Plus they give u the shipping label once the buyer pays for shipping (something eBay doesn't do). I've sold all of my bags on those apps lately but I used to sell on eBay a lot more precious years. Seems eBay is slowing down. I have an MK backpack that has been relisted on eBay multiple times now. Still thinking of keeping it but the seller that sold it to me spilled perfume in it and it gives me such a headache! I haven't had time to figure out how to get the smell out yet...



I do love the convenience of someone buying via that app and then shipping it out. I have done pretty well with it so far *knocks on wood*. I just get antsy and don't like my bags to sit too long lol. Ugh about the backpack smelling like perfume. I would hate that. I hope you have luck selling it.


----------



## Nan246

Hi everyone read this for a good laugh! so I received my Gucci bag that I purchased from a seller in Italy.  The pictures looked great with all the tags and serial numbers etc.  It said medium size. pictures look like a medium. I opened the box and it was a teeny weensy bag!  I%%t was for like a little girl! Seller insist that it was medium and the small is smaller! It's going back to Italy! Yes, there is a lesson here for me. LOL
I on the Gucci.com site private sale 40% off. I'm getting something!


----------



## andral5

Nan246 said:


> Hi everyone read this for a good laugh! so I received my Gucci bag that I purchased from a seller in Italy.  The pictures looked great with all the tags and serial numbers etc.  It said medium size. pictures look like a medium. I opened the box and it was a teeny weensy bag!  I%%t was for like a little girl! Seller insist that it was medium and the small is smaller! It's going back to Italy! Yes, there is a lesson here for me. LOL
> I on the Gucci.com site private sale 40% off. I'm getting something!



Oh my, sorry this happened to you. I personally never buy bags and clothes unless I know the measurements. I ask for them if they're not posted.


----------



## lobeey

Nan246 said:


> Hi everyone read this for a good laugh! so I received my Gucci bag that I purchased from a seller in Italy.  The pictures looked great with all the tags and serial numbers etc.  It said medium size. pictures look like a medium. I opened the box and it was a teeny weensy bag!  I%%t was for like a little girl! Seller insist that it was medium and the small is smaller! It's going back to Italy! Yes, there is a lesson here for me. LOL
> I on the Gucci.com site private sale 40% off. I'm getting something!


what a loss, how can such seller do that kind of stuff. I can't imagine how i am going to react when i saw the bag in the box, i will be like whatt?


----------



## Nan246

andral5 said:


> Oh my, sorry this happened to you. I personally never buy bags and clothes unless I know the measurements. I ask for them if they're not posted.



That's the lesson that I needed to remember!


----------



## Nan246

lobeey said:


> what a loss, how can such seller do that kind of stuff. I can't imagine how i am going to react when i saw the bag in the box, i will be like whatt?



I had to laugh it off!!! Or scream in frustration! Good thing I'll get my refund.


----------



## lobeey

Nan246 said:


> I had to laugh it off!!! Or scream in frustration! Good thing I'll get my refund.




Thank god you get the refund ! Lol Reminds of me to keep check on seller for the measurement and hopefully real time picture before purchase hahaha , you know sometime when I'm in a impulse in buying I just buy


----------



## Nan246

lobeey said:


> Thank god you get the refund ! Lol Reminds of me to keep check on seller for the measurement and hopefully real time picture before purchase hahaha , you know sometime when I'm in a impulse in buying I just buy



That is so like me!! Here is to better luck for all our purchases!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Hi everyone read this for a good laugh! so I received my Gucci bag that I purchased from a seller in Italy.  The pictures looked great with all the tags and serial numbers etc.  It said medium size. pictures look like a medium. I opened the box and it was a teeny weensy bag!  I%%t was for like a little girl! Seller insist that it was medium and the small is smaller! It's going back to Italy! Yes, there is a lesson here for me. LOL
> I on the Gucci.com site private sale 40% off. I'm getting something!



Ah that stinks! How small was it?


----------



## Nan246

Lol pict makes it look bigger


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Lol pict makes it look bigger



Yeah, I definitely wouldn't call that medium.


----------



## Liliannsmama

Hi there. This is my first time posting. I have a black leather Hamilton that I purchased gently used but in perfect condition. The seller was one of those richy rich ladies who buy purses , never uses them and then sells them so she can buy new ones. 

Anyways, I'm running into a problem with the leather. Are there any posts where we can post some questions and pictures?


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> You can file a SNAD claim since it was in a condition that was not described.  Be sure to include pictures of everything along with pics of areas of wear that were not in the description.




eBay finally stepped in since the seller did not agree with what I was saying. She said I should have expected it to be in rough shape since its used... Um no if you say slightly used great condition then that's what I expect. eBay evaluated the case and sided with me, you can see how ratty the purse is in the pics I provided. What a hassle, next time my gut says don't buy from that seller then I should listen. I knew she seemed shifty. Oye!


----------



## Nan246

Yea Steph! Glad you'll get a refund. It's hit or miss with eBay! I got some great deals and I got scammed too. I am learning not to get uptight! Good luck with your next purchase!


----------



## Nan246

Liliannsmama said:


> Hi there. This is my first time posting. I have a black leather Hamilton that I purchased gently used but in perfect condition. The seller was one of those richy rich ladies who buy purses , never uses them and then sells them so she can buy new ones.
> 
> Anyways, I'm running into a problem with the leather. Are there any posts where we can post some questions and pictures?


Just do a new thread and someone can help.


----------



## Liliannsmama

Great!  I'm a new user so I need to make a few more posts before I can create a thread.


----------



## Nan246

Liliannsmama said:


> Great!  I'm a new user so I need to make a few more posts before I can create a thread.



What's wrong with the leather? I have 10 hamiltons. Saffriano Leather does get soft over time and not as stiff but it's ok I store it stuffed with towels standing up to keep shape.


----------



## Liliannsmama

The underside of the shoulder strap is turning gold.  I'll try to figure out how to post a picture


----------



## Liliannsmama




----------



## Nan246

Oh wow I think that its due to sweat or sunscreen when it was worn on the shoulder I think that  there is a leather repair kit that you can buy to paint over the yellow. I was going to get one on amazon to fix some leather that rubbed of on corners of my bag-. Good thimg its on the underside. Nice classy bag.


----------



## Stephg

Michaelkors.ca having a huge sale, tons of awesome styles in clearance. Orders an elephant/dark taupe izzy! So excited!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Michaelkors.ca having a huge sale, tons of awesome styles in clearance. Orders an elephant/dark taupe izzy! So excited!



I can't wait to see some pix!

I ordered a small Bedford crossbody from macys.com. I'll post some pix if it ends up being a keeper.


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> I can't wait to see some pix!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a small Bedford crossbody from macys.com. I'll post some pix if it ends up being a keeper.




Haha well mine got cancelled already. Ugh. Buttttttt I searched "izzy" instead of just looking in the clearance and a whole bunch of other colours came up. Sneaky MK. Ordered black/fuschia, not cancelled yet lol hope it processes.

Cancelled grr [emoji58]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Haha well mine got cancelled already. Ugh. Buttttttt I searched "izzy" instead of just looking in the clearance and a whole bunch of other colours came up. Sneaky MK. Ordered black/fuschia, not cancelled yet lol hope it processes.
> 
> Cancelled grr [emoji58]



Oh yikes. I'm glad you were able to find a replacement. Hopefully it ships out!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Haha well mine got cancelled already. Ugh. Buttttttt I searched "izzy" instead of just looking in the clearance and a whole bunch of other colours came up. Sneaky MK. Ordered black/fuschia, not cancelled yet lol hope it processes.
> 
> Cancelled grr [emoji58]



That is sneaky, now i am about to go look lol. Fingers crossed this order goes through!


----------



## Stephg

Everything I tried ordering got cancelled. I called the customer service number and she said the stock isn't updating on the site but a lot is gone [emoji58] Did manage to get a luggage/Mandarin one.


----------



## cdtracing

Liliannsmama said:


>



You can contact MK customer service & ask them where to send it for repair.  This bag is past any warranty & it would probably be expensive.  I would take it to a reputable shoe/leather repair shop & have them look at it. The leather may be able to be dyed to cover the discoloration.  It would probably be cheaper than sending it to a company that MK uses to repair bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Watching Netflix series Bloodline and in the first episode in season 2 the lawyer boss (not sure on name) is carrying what looks like to be a Hamilton Traveler. In Cinder? Looks really nice!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> Watching Netflix series Bloodline and in the first episode in season 2 the lawyer boss (not sure on name) is carrying what looks like to be a Hamilton Traveler. In Cinder? Looks really nice!



Lol I'm going to check it out!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Watching Netflix series Bloodline and in the first episode in season 2 the lawyer boss (not sure on name) is carrying what looks like to be a Hamilton Traveler. In Cinder? Looks really nice!



How sad is it that this actually has motivated me to start season 2? I'm always "bag watching".....


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Watching Netflix series Bloodline and in the first episode in season 2 the lawyer boss (not sure on name) is carrying what looks like to be a Hamilton Traveler. In Cinder? Looks really nice!



I just saw it. It was Cinder. It had a really modern look to it, which is another reason, he should bring back the Traveler.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Lol I'm going to check it out!



...and?



keishapie1973 said:


> How sad is it that this actually has motivated me to start season 2? I'm always "bag watching".....



haha too funny! Yeah, I admit I got distracted when I saw the bag so I had to replay the scene to actually listen to what she was saying lol.



keishapie1973 said:


> I just saw it. It was Cinder. It had a really modern look to it, which is another reason, he should bring back the Traveler.....



Really pretty bag and it was nice to see it being carried in person.


----------



## Stephg

Anyone else getting tired of reading all the hate in various threads, not just one thread anymore - a few. A lot of snobby comments. Not enjoying reading posts on here anymore. I love my MK bags and loved that I found a place to share my love of them and read about other peoples love of their bag collections. Too much hate and negatively floating around all of a sudden. Yuck.


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Anyone else getting tired of reading all the hate in various threads, not just one thread anymore - a few. A lot of snobby comments. Not enjoying reading posts on here anymore. I love my MK bags and loved that I found a place to share my love of them and read about other peoples love of their bag collections. Too much hate and negatively floating around all of a sudden. Yuck.




Unfortunately it happens from time to time.  I try hard not to post in those negative threads as I don't want to keep them going.
I try to stay focused on my love for MK & enjoy seeing all the other positive happiness that his bags bring to us.
Why this makes some people unhappy & they feel like they have to express their negativity over here, I'll never understand (nor do I actually care what their "reasons" are) but those opinions aren't going to make me change mind.  It seems to be deeper rooted issues then just the hate for a handbag brand.
To each their own.
They can look down on me with my MK & I'll continue to smile!


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> Unfortunately it happens from time to time.  I try hard not to post in those negative threads as I don't want to keep them going.
> I try to stay focused on my love for MK & enjoy seeing all the other positive happiness that his bags bring to us.
> Why this makes some people unhappy & they feel like they have to express their negativity over here, I'll never understand (nor do I actually care what their "reasons" are) but those opinions aren't going to make me change mind.  It seems to be deeper rooted issues then just the hate for a handbag brand.
> To each their own.
> They can look down on me with my MK & I'll continue to smile!




Yep I could care less, I like what I like. [emoji3]


----------



## MKbaglover

Stephg said:


> Anyone else getting tired of reading all the hate in various threads, not just one thread anymore - a few. A lot of snobby comments. Not enjoying reading posts on here anymore. I love my MK bags and loved that I found a place to share my love of them and read about other peoples love of their bag collections. Too much hate and negatively floating around all of a sudden. Yuck.





HeatherL said:


> Unfortunately it happens from time to time.  I try hard not to post in those negative threads as I don't want to keep them going.
> I try to stay focused on my love for MK & enjoy seeing all the other positive happiness that his bags bring to us.
> Why this makes some people unhappy & they feel like they have to express their negativity over here, I'll never understand (nor do I actually care what their "reasons" are) but those opinions aren't going to make me change mind.  It seems to be deeper rooted issues then just the hate for a handbag brand.
> To each their own.
> They can look down on me with my MK & I'll continue to smile!



I agree!  I usually try to stay out of it too but unfortunately I read the thread after landing back in the UK this morning from New York and jet lag got the better of me so I responded when I would normally not! I actually found the post about MK changing tactics interesting though!


----------



## HeatherL

MKbaglover said:


> I agree!  I usually try to stay out of it too but unfortunately I read the thread after landing back in the UK this morning from New York and jet lag got the better of me so I responded when I would normally not! I actually found the post about MK changing tactics interesting though!




I understand about feeling the need to reply as well, that's why it is an effort for me not too.

I did get sucked into this one earlier on.  Oh well we are only human.

This brand bashing reminds me of high school and I just can't be bothered.  I like what I like and do not need reassurance from other people.  It makes no difference to me what people think of my taste!

There are many more "real" things in this world to be concerned with, then which hand bag brand someone carries.

I am interested in the new changes MK is stating as well!  We shall see how it works.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Anyone else getting tired of reading all the hate in various threads, not just one thread anymore - a few. A lot of snobby comments. Not enjoying reading posts on here anymore. I love my MK bags and loved that I found a place to share my love of them and read about other peoples love of their bag collections. Too much hate and negatively floating around all of a sudden. Yuck.





HeatherL said:


> Unfortunately it happens from time to time.  I try hard not to post in those negative threads as I don't want to keep them going.
> I try to stay focused on my love for MK & enjoy seeing all the other positive happiness that his bags bring to us.
> Why this makes some people unhappy & they feel like they have to express their negativity over here, I'll never understand (nor do I actually care what their "reasons" are) but those opinions aren't going to make me change mind.  It seems to be deeper rooted issues then just the hate for a handbag brand.
> To each their own.
> They can look down on me with my MK & I'll continue to smile!





MKbaglover said:


> I agree!  I usually try to stay out of it too but unfortunately I read the thread after landing back in the UK this morning from New York and jet lag got the better of me so I responded when I would normally not! I actually found the post about MK changing tactics interesting though!



The one thread about Nordstroms did not start here but on another forum & the mods moved it here because it was talking about MK.  While some of the information is interesting as far as MK's partnership with department stores & possible future changes, the condescending & snotty comments by some posters are uncalled for & unappreciated.  

Unfortunately, this does happen from time to time.  I usually ignore these posts because I don't want to perpetuate the negativity but sometimes, I can't help but respond.  I like the fact that this forum is a fun forum where we can all come & proudly share our bags & our love for them without being made to feel bad about it.  Some of these posters hate MK & look down their nose at the brand but don't own or carry it.  They will only carry their high end premiere designer brands.  For some reason, this makes them feel superior.  If you have to equate self worth to a handbag, there are deeper issues there.  Honestly, I would never go to another brand's forum & post my hate of that brand nor would I try to insinuate that those that carry that brand are too stupid to know what real leather is.  It's these kinds of posts that do absolutely nothing for anyone.  I think it's sad that someone has nothing better to do with their lives than post negative opinions geared to make others feel bad.  The only thing to do is either ignore it or report posts you feel are inappropriate to the mods.  With enough complaints, the mods may lock the thread.  Who knows.

Personally, I don't like wasting my time with the negative people who have to trash someone else in order to feel superior.


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> The one thread about Nordstroms did not start here but on another forum & the mods moved it here because it was talking about MK.  While some of the information is interesting as far as MK's partnership with department stores & possible future changes, the condescending & snotty comments by some posters are uncalled for & unappreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately, this does happen from time to time.  I usually ignore these posts because I don't want to perpetuate the negativity but sometimes, I can't help but respond.  I like the fact that this forum is a fun forum where we can all come & proudly share our bags & our love for them without being made to feel bad about it.  Some of these posters hate MK & look down their nose at the brand but don't own or carry it.  They will only carry their high end premiere designer brands.  For some reason, this makes them feel superior.  If you have to equate self worth to a handbag, there are deeper issues there.  Honestly, I would never go to another brand's forum & post my hate of that brand nor would I try to insinuate that those that carry that brand are too stupid to know what real leather is.  It's these kinds of posts that do absolutely nothing for anyone.  I think it's sad that someone has nothing better to do with their lives than post negative opinions geared to make others feel bad.  The only thing to do is either ignore it or report posts you feel are inappropriate to the mods.  With enough complaints, the mods may lock the thread.  Who knows.
> 
> Personally, I don't like wasting my time with the negative people who have to trash someone else in order to feel superior.




 + 1 - perfectly well said (that's what I was trying to say but not nearly as eloquently).

The "superior"/snotty attitude is what gets me.  Who cares what brand one chooses over the other....  I love having choices!!!!!  

We all have brands we love, like and even dislike.  It doesn't make any of us better than the rest!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> # 1 - perfectly well said (that's what I was trying to say but not nearly as eloquently).
> 
> The "superior"/snotty attitude is what gets me.  Who cares what brand one chooses over the other....  I love having choices!!!!!
> 
> We all have brands we love, like and even dislike.  It doesn't make any of us better than the rest!



I agree.  I love having choices as well.  Last year, MK had the best color choices for bags & this year will be hard to top.

I have some premiere designer bags & some not so premiere.  I buy & carry what I like.  Some high end brands just plain cost too much to justify me buying one...like Hermes.  I love the Hermes Birkin but there is no way I'm paying $25-30,000 + for one.  Just makes no sense to me.  I can afford to buy Chanel but I don't own one because they won't function for with what I need a bag for.  The fact that I don't own one doesn't make me less than anyone else.  And honestly, I'm at an age where I don't have to impress anyone.  In fact, when I die, what difference will it make what handbag or accessories I carried.  I just wish these people would stay on their forum & post their superior comments there & stay off this forum.  If MK is a brand that you don't like or are not interested in, what reason do you have to come here other than to trash the brand. ullhair:


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> The one thread about Nordstroms did not start here but on another forum & the mods moved it here because it was talking about MK.  While some of the information is interesting as far as MK's partnership with department stores & possible future changes, the condescending & snotty comments by some posters are uncalled for & unappreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately, this does happen from time to time.  I usually ignore these posts because I don't want to perpetuate the negativity but sometimes, I can't help but respond.  I like the fact that this forum is a fun forum where we can all come & proudly share our bags & our love for them without being made to feel bad about it.  Some of these posters hate MK & look down their nose at the brand but don't own or carry it.  They will only carry their high end premiere designer brands.  For some reason, this makes them feel superior.  If you have to equate self worth to a handbag, there are deeper issues there.  Honestly, I would never go to another brand's forum & post my hate of that brand nor would I try to insinuate that those that carry that brand are too stupid to know what real leather is.  It's these kinds of posts that do absolutely nothing for anyone.  I think it's sad that someone has nothing better to do with their lives than post negative opinions geared to make others feel bad.  The only thing to do is either ignore it or report posts you feel are inappropriate to the mods.  With enough complaints, the mods may lock the thread.  Who knows.
> 
> Personally, I don't like wasting my time with the negative people who have to trash someone else in order to feel superior.


Wholeheartedly agree with you Cdtracing


----------



## Nan246

Can we ask moderator to close the thread?


----------



## andral5

HeatherL said:


> Unfortunately it happens from time to time.  I try hard not to post in those negative threads as I don't want to keep them going.
> I try to stay focused on my love for MK & enjoy seeing all the other positive happiness that his bags bring to us.
> Why this makes some people unhappy & they feel like they have to express their negativity over here, I'll never understand (nor do I actually care what their "reasons" are) but those opinions aren't going to make me change mind.  It seems to be deeper rooted issues then just the hate for a handbag brand.
> To each their own.
> They can look down on me with my MK & I'll continue to smile!



I couldn't care less either. So sweet ending to your post!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> The one thread about Nordstroms did not start here but on another forum & the mods moved it here because it was talking about MK.  While some of the information is interesting as far as MK's partnership with department stores & possible future changes, the condescending & snotty comments by some posters are uncalled for & unappreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately, this does happen from time to time.  I usually ignore these posts because I don't want to perpetuate the negativity but sometimes, I can't help but respond.  I like the fact that this forum is a fun forum where we can all come & proudly share our bags & our love for them without being made to feel bad about it.  Some of these posters hate MK & look down their nose at the brand but don't own or carry it.  They will only carry their high end premiere designer brands.  For some reason, this makes them feel superior.  If you have to equate self worth to a handbag, there are deeper issues there.  Honestly, I would never go to another brand's forum & post my hate of that brand nor would I try to insinuate that those that carry that brand are too stupid to know what real leather is.  It's these kinds of posts that do absolutely nothing for anyone.  I think it's sad that someone has nothing better to do with their lives than post negative opinions geared to make others feel bad.  The only thing to do is either ignore it or report posts you feel are inappropriate to the mods.  With enough complaints, the mods may lock the thread.  Who knows.
> 
> Personally, I don't like wasting my time with the negative people who have to trash someone else in order to feel superior.



Chapeau!! I barely pulled myself out of that thread without responding to those condescending comments!


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> Can we ask moderator to close the thread?



You or any member of this forum can click the report button/word on the bottom left of a post(it's under the name) to report the post to the mods.  You can explain why you think the post is inappropriate or offensive & request the post be removed or the thread closed if the posts have gotten out of hand.  When you report a post, the mods will review the posts & decide if they need to be removed.  If the post is removed, they mods will notify the offending member.  I do believe that reporting the offensive posts is better than getting into an argument with them on the forum.  If you do want to discuss their opinions with the member, it's best to do that in PM & not publicly on the forum.


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> You or any member of this forum can click the report button/word on the bottom left of a post(it's under the name) to report the post to the mods.  You can explain why you think the post is inappropriate or offensive & request the post be removed or the thread closed if the posts have gotten out of hand.  When you report a post, the mods will review the posts & decide if they need to be removed.  If the post is removed, they mods will notify the offending member.  I do believe that reporting the offensive posts is better than getting into an argument with them on the forum.  If you do want to discuss their opinions with the member, it's best to do that in PM & not publicly on the forum.



thanks for the info CDT. No I don't really want to discuss this topic, just want to enjoy our positive posts again, that's all.


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> thanks for the info CDT. No I don't really want to discuss this topic, just want to enjoy our positive posts again, that's all.



Then by all means, feel free to report any offensive posts so the mods will be aware of them. They won't know about them unless we report them.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I agree!  I usually try to stay out of it too but unfortunately I read the thread after landing back in the UK this morning from New York and jet lag got the better of me so I responded when I would normally not! I actually found the post about MK changing tactics interesting though!



How was NY MK Baglover?! Did you have fun and recharge? And get some shopping in?!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> How was NY MK Baglover?! Did you have fun and recharge? And get some shopping in?!



It was great, thank you.  We had great weather and just took it easy, sitting in parks, shopping and soaking up the atmosphere.   I definitely came back recharged but the jet lag is taking a bit of time to shake off this time!  I made a few purchases, no MK but I did get a bag- I will post pics in the other bag thread soon . I love it!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> It was great, thank you.  We had great weather and just took it easy, sitting in parks, shopping and soaking up the atmosphere.   I definitely came back recharged but the jet lag is taking a bit of time to shake off this time!  I made a few purchases, no MK but I did get a bag- I will post pics in the other bag thread soon . I love it!



Glad to hear you had a great trip. Can't wait to see what you bought!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> The one thread about Nordstroms did not start here but on another forum & the mods moved it here because it was talking about MK.  While some of the information is interesting as far as MK's partnership with department stores & possible future changes, the condescending & snotty comments by some posters are uncalled for & unappreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately, this does happen from time to time.  I usually ignore these posts because I don't want to perpetuate the negativity but sometimes, I can't help but respond.  I like the fact that this forum is a fun forum where we can all come & proudly share our bags & our love for them without being made to feel bad about it.  Some of these posters hate MK & look down their nose at the brand but don't own or carry it.  They will only carry their high end premiere designer brands.  For some reason, this makes them feel superior.  If you have to equate self worth to a handbag, there are deeper issues there.  Honestly, I would never go to another brand's forum & post my hate of that brand nor would I try to insinuate that those that carry that brand are too stupid to know what real leather is.  It's these kinds of posts that do absolutely nothing for anyone.  I think it's sad that someone has nothing better to do with their lives than post negative opinions geared to make others feel bad.  The only thing to do is either ignore it or report posts you feel are inappropriate to the mods.  With enough complaints, the mods may lock the thread.  Who knows.
> 
> Personally, I don't like wasting my time with the negative people who have to trash someone else in order to feel superior.



The real leather one got me too.. that was beyond rude. I am too tired tonight to go digging through my bag cabinet but fairly sure mine say made of cowhide... something to that effect...

The negativity gets old, i will say it again i loved your response towards the end, so very well put.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> It was great, thank you.  We had great weather and just took it easy, sitting in parks, shopping and soaking up the atmosphere.   I definitely came back recharged but the jet lag is taking a bit of time to shake off this time!  I made a few purchases, no MK but I did get a bag- I will post pics in the other bag thread soon . I love it!



Glad the trip went well, will have to peek at what you got!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> The real leather one got me too.. that was beyond rude. I am too tired tonight to go digging through my bag cabinet but fairly sure mine say made of cowhide... something to that effect...
> 
> The negativity gets old, i will say it again i loved your response towards the end, so very well put.



Thank you.


----------



## melbo

Hi girls, I feel like I was here for a hot two seconds then disappeared! Turns out I'm moving. Found out mid May. Husband already left for work and to find a house. I'm left here with the rest. I'm still working and taking care of my baby (who's not a baby, but will always be my baby, &#128514. 
I see I missed some drama with those snotty "superior" people, lol! Whatever, hater gonna hate, always! 
Here's a pic of my memorial day outfit. Wearing my jet set in dove. Wish I was carrying a bag with warm tones but all my bags are packed. Wish I was on more often but I can't find the time.&#128546;&#128549;


----------



## Stephg

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I feel like I was here for a hot two seconds then disappeared! Turns out I'm moving. Found out mid May. Husband already left for work and to find a house. I'm left here with the rest. I'm still working and taking care of my baby (who's not a baby, but will always be my baby, [emoji23]).
> I see I missed some drama with those snotty "superior" people, lol! Whatever, hater gonna hate, always!
> Here's a pic of my memorial day outfit. Wearing my jet set in dove. Wish I was carrying a bag with warm tones but all my bags are packed. Wish I was on more often but I can't find the time.[emoji22][emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373883




Love the outfit!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I feel like I was here for a hot two seconds then disappeared! Turns out I'm moving. Found out mid May. Husband already left for work and to find a house. I'm left here with the rest. I'm still working and taking care of my baby (who's not a baby, but will always be my baby, &#128514.
> I see I missed some drama with those snotty "superior" people, lol! Whatever, hater gonna hate, always!
> Here's a pic of my memorial day outfit. Wearing my jet set in dove. Wish I was carrying a bag with warm tones but all my bags are packed. Wish I was on more often but I can't find the time.&#128546;&#128549;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373883



You look adorable! Good luck with the move.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I feel like I was here for a hot two seconds then disappeared! Turns out I'm moving. Found out mid May. Husband already left for work and to find a house. I'm left here with the rest. I'm still working and taking care of my baby (who's not a baby, but will always be my baby, &#128514.
> I see I missed some drama with those snotty "superior" people, lol! Whatever, hater gonna hate, always!
> Here's a pic of my memorial day outfit. Wearing my jet set in dove. Wish I was carrying a bag with warm tones but all my bags are packed. Wish I was on more often but I can't find the time.&#128546;&#128549;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373883



I think you look stunning!!!  And you're Dove Jet Set looks awesome!!  Moving is stressful so be sure to take care of yourself.  Will you be moving out of state or just to a new area, if you don't mind me asking?

We miss you but understand how busy you have been.  Get on when you can & let us know how the move goes.  How is little Coco?


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I feel like I was here for a hot two seconds then disappeared! Turns out I'm moving. Found out mid May. Husband already left for work and to find a house. I'm left here with the rest. I'm still working and taking care of my baby (who's not a baby, but will always be my baby, &#128514.
> I see I missed some drama with those snotty "superior" people, lol! Whatever, hater gonna hate, always!
> Here's a pic of my memorial day outfit. Wearing my jet set in dove. Wish I was carrying a bag with warm tones but all my bags are packed. Wish I was on more often but I can't find the time.&#128546;&#128549;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373883



You look SO cute! I love your shoes too! I love Dove and it looks really good with your outfit. 

You're moving? I hope it's a good thing. I know how stressful and time consuming moving can be.

How's the little baby Coco?


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> The one thread about Nordstroms did not start here but on another forum & the mods moved it here because it was talking about MK.  While some of the information is interesting as far as MK's partnership with department stores & possible future changes, the condescending & snotty comments by some posters are uncalled for & unappreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately, this does happen from time to time.  I usually ignore these posts because I don't want to perpetuate the negativity but sometimes, I can't help but respond.  I like the fact that this forum is a fun forum where we can all come & proudly share our bags & our love for them without being made to feel bad about it.  Some of these posters hate MK & look down their nose at the brand but don't own or carry it.  They will only carry their high end premiere designer brands.  For some reason, this makes them feel superior.  If you have to equate self worth to a handbag, there are deeper issues there.  Honestly, I would never go to another brand's forum & post my hate of that brand nor would I try to insinuate that those that carry that brand are too stupid to know what real leather is.  It's these kinds of posts that do absolutely nothing for anyone.  I think it's sad that someone has nothing better to do with their lives than post negative opinions geared to make others feel bad.  The only thing to do is either ignore it or report posts you feel are inappropriate to the mods.  With enough complaints, the mods may lock the thread.  Who knows.
> 
> Personally, I don't like wasting my time with the negative people who have to trash someone else in order to feel superior.



Agreed. Who has time for all that nonsense.

Thanks for putting it into words what so many of us were feeling.


----------



## andral5

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I feel like I was here for a hot two seconds then disappeared! Turns out I'm moving. Found out mid May. Husband already left for work and to find a house. I'm left here with the rest. I'm still working and taking care of my baby (who's not a baby, but will always be my baby, &#128514.
> I see I missed some drama with those snotty "superior" people, lol! Whatever, hater gonna hate, always!
> Here's a pic of my memorial day outfit. Wearing my jet set in dove. Wish I was carrying a bag with warm tones but all my bags are packed. Wish I was on more often but I can't find the time.&#128546;&#128549;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373883



You'll still be here, with us! Have an easy (yeah, right!) move! Or at least without major inconveniences.


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I feel like I was here for a hot two seconds then disappeared! Turns out I'm moving. Found out mid May. Husband already left for work and to find a house. I'm left here with the rest. I'm still working and taking care of my baby (who's not a baby, but will always be my baby, &#128514.
> I see I missed some drama with those snotty "superior" people, lol! Whatever, hater gonna hate, always!
> Here's a pic of my memorial day outfit. Wearing my jet set in dove. Wish I was carrying a bag with warm tones but all my bags are packed. Wish I was on more often but I can't find the time.&#128546;&#128549;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373883


Beautiful picture- all the best for the move!  Exiting but stressful times ahead.  There is talk of my husband having to move to New York for his work!  Not sure how I feel about that, I'm excited by the idea of living there for a year or two and feel it is a great opportunity for him but on the other hand we both like our life in a fairly rural country where life is not so hectic and beautiful scenery/ beaches/ City life are all within a half hour drive on quiet roads.  I think I'm more excited about the idea than he is!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Glad the trip went well, will have to peek at what you got!







cdtracing said:


> Glad to hear you had a great trip. Can't wait to see what you bought!




Thank you!  I think I caught something whilst there as I have been a bit under the weather since getting back, I haven't felt like taking pictures to post but here is a sneak peak of the packaging picture I took whilst there! The rest are on my camera so haven't been transferred yet.  I love my it, I will post the rest soon!


----------



## melbo

Stephg said:


> Love the outfit!


TY! 


HesitantShopper said:


> You look adorable! Good luck with the move.


Thanks! 


cdtracing said:


> I think you look stunning!!!  And you're Dove Jet Set looks awesome!!  Moving is stressful so be sure to take care of yourself.  Will you be moving out of state or just to a new area, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> We miss you but understand how busy you have been.  Get on when you can & let us know how the move goes.  How is little Coco?


Thank you! Moving out of state. Somewhere in Texas. Not sure exactly where. I'll be going to Canada for a little to spend some time with my family. I need to make sure everything is settled before I leave. Coco is doing well. Playful as always lol! Here's a picture to prove my point! 


BeachBagGal said:


> You look SO cute! I love your shoes too! I love Dove and it looks really good with your outfit.
> 
> You're moving? I hope it's a good thing. I know how stressful and time consuming moving can be.
> 
> How's the little baby Coco?


Thank you! The shoes are actually super comfy. Moving is a good thing. Packing is the most stressful part. After I'm done I'm going to relax a little at my  parents place &#128522;. 


andral5 said:


> You'll still be here, with us! Have an easy (yeah, right!) move! Or at least without major inconveniences.


Thanks! Fingers crossed! 


MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful picture- all the best for the move!  Exiting but stressful times ahead.  There is talk of my husband having to move to New York for his work!  Not sure how I feel about that, I'm excited by the idea of living there for a year or two and feel it is a great opportunity for him but on the other hand we both like our life in a fairly rural country where life is not so hectic and beautiful scenery/ beaches/ City life are all within a half hour drive on quiet roads.  I think I'm more excited about the idea than he is!


I feel you. New York is beautiful around fall. I'm not a fan of the state, but I'm hoping you find it enjoyable. I live in the Hudson Valley. Lots of farms and not much to do. Im more of a city girl and it was hard to adapt. Now I'm used to it but I'll be happy to go back in the city. &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I think you look stunning!!!  And you're Dove Jet Set looks awesome!!  Moving is stressful so be sure to take care of yourself.  Will you be moving out of state or just to a new area, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> We miss you but understand how busy you have been.  Get on when you can & let us know how the move goes.  How is little Coco?




Forgot to attach the pictures
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, hehe!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you!  I think I caught something whilst there as I have been a bit under the weather since getting back, I haven't felt like taking pictures to post but here is a sneak peak of the packaging picture I took whilst there! The rest are on my camera so haven't been transferred yet.  I love my it, I will post the rest soon!
> 
> View attachment 3374050


Oh my gosh, what did you get?! I'm dying to see!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Forgot to attach the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374076




Awwwe how CUTE!!! Is she guarding the wine?!?! Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you!  I think I caught something whilst there as I have been a bit under the weather since getting back, I haven't felt like taking pictures to post but here is a sneak peak of the packaging picture I took whilst there! The rest are on my camera so haven't been transferred yet.  I love my it, I will post the rest soon!
> 
> View attachment 3374050




Ooo can't wait to see what you got!!!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you!  I think I caught something whilst there as I have been a bit under the weather since getting back, I haven't felt like taking pictures to post but here is a sneak peak of the packaging picture I took whilst there! The rest are on my camera so haven't been transferred yet.  I love my it, I will post the rest soon!
> 
> View attachment 3374050



My hubby travels quite a bit & if he's going to catch something, it's usually from being in a closed plane breathing the recirculated air.  So I now have him taking immune boosters & he hasn't caught anything in a long time.

Get some rest & feel better soon.  I can't wait to see you new LV purchase but I'll be patient til you feel up to posting a reveal.  It'll be like Christmas in June.


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> Agreed. Who has time for all that nonsense.
> 
> Thanks for putting it into words what so many of us were feeling.



Thank you.  I posted a final statement on that thead about keeping on the original topic & if it wasn't, I would request the mods to lock the thread.  I hope I did not over step my bounds with everyone here but I did state that this forum was for us to post pics of our bags, of our enjoyment of them & how we all like to positively encourage others with their bag purchases whether they are MK or not.  I also stated negativity was not welcome on the MK forum.  Hopefully, the haters will go back to whatever forums they generally hang out in & stop posting their negative comments here.  So far, no one has posted after me.  I hope I haven't offended anyone but I felt several comments were just plain insulting to the Ladies of MK & I was compelled to try & stop it.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Forgot to attach the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374076



Just look at little Coco!!  She has really grown!!  I'll bet she's full of play & mischief!! 

Your picture is just beautiful!  Enjoy visiting your family in Canada & get ready for Texas & the Southern humidity.  It will be fun, tho.  I love Texas.  Hubby's sister lives in Texas & the best water park around(Schlitterbahn) is in Texas!!! And some pretty good shopping, too! Once you get settled in, post some pics & keep us updated on the Saga of Coco!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I posted a final statement on that thead about keeping on the original topic & if it wasn't, I would request the mods to lock the thread.  I hope I did not over step my bounds with everyone here but I did state that this forum was for us to post pics of our bags, of our enjoyment of them & how we all like to positively encourage others with their bag purchases whether they are MK or not.  I also stated negativity was not welcome on the MK forum.  Hopefully, the haters will go back to whatever forums they generally hang out in & stop posting their negative comments here.  So far, no one has posted after me.  I hope I haven't offended anyone but I felt several comments were just plain insulting to the Ladies of MK & I was compelled to try & stop it.



It's all good.  Thanks for your postings!


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> Just look at little Coco!!  She has really grown!!  I'll bet she's full of play & mischief!!
> 
> Your picture is just beautiful!  Enjoy visiting your family in Canada & get ready for Texas & the Southern humidity.  It will be fun, tho.  I love Texas.  Hubby's sister lives in Texas & the best water park around(Schlitterbahn) is in Texas!!! And some pretty good shopping, too! Once you get settled in, post some pics & keep us updated on the Saga of Coco!!



I've been to schlitterbahn! My Mil lives nearby! Huge outlet shopping centers! Lots of good bbq too. I usually go once a year but not anymore.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you!  I think I caught something whilst there as I have been a bit under the weather since getting back, I haven't felt like taking pictures to post but here is a sneak peak of the packaging picture I took whilst there! The rest are on my camera so haven't been transferred yet.  I love my it, I will post the rest soon!
> 
> View attachment 3374050



Oh such a pretty package! can't wait to see what is inside.


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Forgot to attach the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374076



Great pics!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I posted a final statement on that thead about keeping on the original topic & if it wasn't, I would request the mods to lock the thread.  I hope I did not over step my bounds with everyone here but I did state that this forum was for us to post pics of our bags, of our enjoyment of them & how we all like to positively encourage others with their bag purchases whether they are MK or not.  I also stated negativity was not welcome on the MK forum.  Hopefully, the haters will go back to whatever forums they generally hang out in & stop posting their negative comments here.  So far, no one has posted after me.  I hope I haven't offended anyone but I felt several comments were just plain insulting to the Ladies of MK & I was compelled to try & stop it.



Nope, what you wrote was perfect, the thread derailed something awful and needed to be put back on track, good job!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Nope, what you wrote was perfect, the thread derailed something awful and needed to be put back on track, good job!



Thanks.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Ahhhhh just bought my first MK bag. I got the Selma studded small messenger, in what I think is brown, but I could be wrong on the colour as its hard to tell from pics, sometimes it looks burgundy, other times brown, I love it either way. Should be arriving this week hopefully. 







Oh the excitement


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I posted a final statement on that thead about keeping on the original topic & if it wasn't, I would request the mods to lock the thread.  I hope I did not over step my bounds with everyone here but I did state that this forum was for us to post pics of our bags, of our enjoyment of them & how we all like to positively encourage others with their bag purchases whether they are MK or not.  I also stated negativity was not welcome on the MK forum.  Hopefully, the haters will go back to whatever forums they generally hang out in & stop posting their negative comments here.  So far, no one has posted after me.  I hope I haven't offended anyone but I felt several comments were just plain insulting to the Ladies of MK & I was compelled to try & stop it.




I completely agree with what you wrote, thank you!  Here's hoping that all the negative posts will stop!


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh, what did you get?! I'm dying to see!!







BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo can't wait to see what you got!!!







cdtracing said:


> My hubby travels quite a bit & if he's going to catch something, it's usually from being in a closed plane breathing the recirculated air.  So I now have him taking immune boosters & he hasn't caught anything in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some rest & feel better soon.  I can't wait to see you new LV purchase but I'll be patient til you feel up to posting a reveal.  It'll be like Christmas in June.







HesitantShopper said:


> Oh such a pretty package! can't wait to see what is inside.




Thank you all, I thought I would just post pictures in this thread seeing as this is where the discussion is- I want to post a mod shot so I will do that in the other thread!!  

I know this bag is considerably cheaper in the UK but we decided to make the purchase on our holiday as a special memory of the holiday that hopefully ends a long tough year- plus for me to buy LV in person would require flights for us both to the mainland, so the savings are lost anyway (buying online was not really an option-  the special meaning wound have been lost).  The champagne and experience of buying it in the LV store on 5th Avenue was definitely worth it!  

So I chose the Pallas BB crossbody in Cerise and I love it.  It was a special treat and I can't wait to wear it! (Although I did chose to use my Pearl Grey cindy today!)


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you all, I thought I would just post pictures in this thread seeing as this is where the discussion is- I want to post a mod shot so I will do that in the other thread!!
> 
> I know this bag is considerably cheaper in the UK but we decided to make the purchase on our holiday as a special memory of the holiday that hopefully ends a long tough year- plus for me to buy LV in person would require flights for us both to the mainland, so the savings are lost anyway (buying online was not really an option-  the special meaning wound have been lost).  The champagne and experience of buying it in the LV store on 5th Avenue was definitely worth it!
> 
> So I chose the Pallas BB crossbody in Cerise and I love it.  It was a special treat and I can't wait to wear it! (Although I did chose to use my Pearl Grey cindy today!)
> View attachment 3374984
> View attachment 3374986




Gooorgeous!! &#10084;&#65039;Love that there's meaning behind it. [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you all, I thought I would just post pictures in this thread seeing as this is where the discussion is- I want to post a mod shot so I will do that in the other thread!!
> 
> I know this bag is considerably cheaper in the UK but we decided to make the purchase on our holiday as a special memory of the holiday that hopefully ends a long tough year- plus for me to buy LV in person would require flights for us both to the mainland, so the savings are lost anyway (buying online was not really an option-  the special meaning wound have been lost).  The champagne and experience of buying it in the LV store on 5th Avenue was definitely worth it!
> 
> So I chose the Pallas BB crossbody in Cerise and I love it.  It was a special treat and I can't wait to wear it! (Although I did chose to use my Pearl Grey cindy today!)
> View attachment 3374984
> View attachment 3374986



Your bag is beautiful, MKbaglover!!!  So happy you got something memory making while on holiday!!!  Yes, the champagne & personal touch always makes the buying experience exceptional!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Ahhhhh just bought my first MK bag. I got the Selma studded small messenger, in what I think is brown, but I could be wrong on the colour as its hard to tell from pics, sometimes it looks burgundy, other times brown, I love it either way. Should be arriving this week hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the excitement



Congratulations.  The color looks to be Luggage.


----------



## MKbaglover

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Ahhhhh just bought my first MK bag. I got the Selma studded small messenger, in what I think is brown, but I could be wrong on the colour as its hard to tell from pics, sometimes it looks burgundy, other times brown, I love it either way. Should be arriving this week hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the excitement



A beautiful first bag choice.  Enjoy!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous!! &#10084;&#65039;Love that there's meaning behind it. [emoji3]





cdtracing said:


> Your bag is beautiful, MKbaglover!!!  So happy you got something memory making while on holiday!!!  Yes, the champagne & personal touch always makes the buying experience exceptional!!  Congratulations!!!



Thank you! I am so used to having a choice of colours/ styles to go with my outfit that I think it will take time to get used to using this!  My husband took me in to treat me to a wallet but then I saw this and he thought it looked perfect on me!  So  we agreed on this but then when I was later looking at small wallets in MK/ Coach etc he asked 'are you trying to find one to match your new bag?'- he said only a LV wallet would match!  So it looks like I will get a wallet too ( I don't mind ordering that as I know which one I want from the store).  Sometimes my husband liking bags and wallets to match is a good thing- as I don't really mind if they match, I often like contrast!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you! I am so used to having a choice of colours/ styles to go with my outfit that I think it will take time to get used to using this!  My husband took me in to treat me to a wallet but then I saw this and he thought it looked perfect on me!  So  we agreed on this but then when I was later looking at small wallets in MK/ Coach etc he asked 'are you trying to find one to match your new bag?'- he said only a LV wallet would match!  So it looks like I will get a wallet too ( I don't mind ordering that as I know which one I want from the store).  Sometimes my husband liking bags and wallets to match is a good thing- as I don't really mind if they match, I often like contrast!




Well you don't want to argue with the hubby lol. Can't wait to see a pic of the wallet! [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you! I am so used to having a choice of colours/ styles to go with my outfit that I think it will take time to get used to using this!  My husband took me in to treat me to a wallet but then I saw this and he thought it looked perfect on me!  So  we agreed on this but then when I was later looking at small wallets in MK/ Coach etc he asked 'are you trying to find one to match your new bag?'- he said only a LV wallet would match!  So it looks like I will get a wallet too ( I don't mind ordering that as I know which one I want from the store).  Sometimes my husband liking bags and wallets to match is a good thing- as I don't really mind if they match, I often like contrast!



Well...if he insists you have a matching wallet, who's to argue!!  I think it's wonderful that he wants you to have a wallet, too.  I think the nice thing about this bag is that you can carry it year round.  I really like the styling of this one with it's pop of color!!  Can't wait to see your wallet when you get it!


----------



## Stephg

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you! I am so used to having a choice of colours/ styles to go with my outfit that I think it will take time to get used to using this!  My husband took me in to treat me to a wallet but then I saw this and he thought it looked perfect on me!  So  we agreed on this but then when I was later looking at small wallets in MK/ Coach etc he asked 'are you trying to find one to match your new bag?'- he said only a LV wallet would match!  So it looks like I will get a wallet too ( I don't mind ordering that as I know which one I want from the store).  Sometimes my husband liking bags and wallets to match is a good thing- as I don't really mind if they match, I often like contrast!




Oh wow, if my husband said "go ahead and get a matching wallet" - I'd be like "who are you??" He hates my purse obsession LOL!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Ahhhhh just bought my first MK bag. I got the Selma studded small messenger, in what I think is brown, but I could be wrong on the colour as its hard to tell from pics, sometimes it looks burgundy, other times brown, I love it either way. Should be arriving this week hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the excitement



Super cute! great neutral coloring!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you all, I thought I would just post pictures in this thread seeing as this is where the discussion is- I want to post a mod shot so I will do that in the other thread!!
> 
> I know this bag is considerably cheaper in the UK but we decided to make the purchase on our holiday as a special memory of the holiday that hopefully ends a long tough year- plus for me to buy LV in person would require flights for us both to the mainland, so the savings are lost anyway (buying online was not really an option-  the special meaning wound have been lost).  The champagne and experience of buying it in the LV store on 5th Avenue was definitely worth it!
> 
> So I chose the Pallas BB crossbody in Cerise and I love it.  It was a special treat and I can't wait to wear it! (Although I did chose to use my Pearl Grey cindy today!)
> View attachment 3374984
> View attachment 3374986



This is very nice! love the satchel style handle. What a lovely purchase to remember your trip by, enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you! I am so used to having a choice of colours/ styles to go with my outfit that I think it will take time to get used to using this!  My husband took me in to treat me to a wallet but then I saw this and he thought it looked perfect on me!  So  we agreed on this but then when I was later looking at small wallets in MK/ Coach etc he asked 'are you trying to find one to match your new bag?'- he said only a LV wallet would match!  So it looks like I will get a wallet too ( I don't mind ordering that as I know which one I want from the store).  Sometimes my husband liking bags and wallets to match is a good thing- as I don't really mind if they match, I often like contrast!



Well there you go, matching wallet on it's way  Can't wait to see the pairing!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Well you don't want to argue with the hubby lol. Can't wait to see a pic of the wallet! [emoji3]



No argument from me on this one!



cdtracing said:


> Well...if he insists you have a matching wallet, who's to argue!!  I think it's wonderful that he wants you to have a wallet, too.  I think the nice thing about this bag is that you can carry it year round.  I really like the styling of this one with it's pop of color!!  Can't wait to see your wallet when you get it!



It was the pop of colour that sealed the deal for me!



Stephg said:


> Oh wow, if my husband said "go ahead and get a matching wallet" - I'd be like "who are you??" He hates my purse obsession LOL!



I' am lucky, I think he quite likes my obsession as it makes for easy present choices! (Although he prefers my MK addiction- a bit easier in the wallet!)



HesitantShopper said:


> Well there you go, matching wallet on it's way  Can't wait to see the pairing!



Thanks-it is ordered!  I went for the Josephine with the Rose Ballerine colour (no red to match and I thought the pink would tone in (plus the outside doesn't really have the colour).  I will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> It was great, thank you.  We had great weather and just took it easy, sitting in parks, shopping and soaking up the atmosphere.   I definitely came back recharged but the jet lag is taking a bit of time to shake off this time!  I made a few purchases, no MK but I did get a bag- I will post pics in the other bag thread soon . I love it!



Sorry for the late reply, been a hectic week at work and trying to keep the house nice for the prospect of viewers.

Sounds like NYC was just what you needed, really glad to hear you had a great time. Did you get to Patsy's for Italian food? Do post pictures of what you brought. Have you got your RM bag yet? Jet lag is a pain, hope you're over it soon.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you all, I thought I would just post pictures in this thread seeing as this is where the discussion is- I want to post a mod shot so I will do that in the other thread!!
> 
> I know this bag is considerably cheaper in the UK but we decided to make the purchase on our holiday as a special memory of the holiday that hopefully ends a long tough year- plus for me to buy LV in person would require flights for us both to the mainland, so the savings are lost anyway (buying online was not really an option-  the special meaning wound have been lost).  The champagne and experience of buying it in the LV store on 5th Avenue was definitely worth it!
> 
> So I chose the Pallas BB crossbody in Cerise and I love it.  It was a special treat and I can't wait to wear it! (Although I did chose to use my Pearl Grey cindy today!)
> View attachment 3374984
> View attachment 3374986



Just caught up with the rest of the thread! This is absolutely gorgeous! What a momento from your holiday. I agree the experience of buying on 5th Avenue makes it extra special! Also can't believe you might move to NY, that is so exciting!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Sorry for the late reply, been a hectic week at work and trying to keep the house nice for the prospect of viewers.
> 
> Sounds like NYC was just what you needed, really glad to hear you had a great time. Did you get to Patsy's for Italian food? Do post pictures of what you brought. Have you got your RM bag yet? Jet lag is a pain, hope you're over it soon.





DiamondsForever said:


> Just caught up with the rest of the thread! This is absolutely gorgeous! What a momento from your holiday. I agree the experience of buying on 5th Avenue makes it extra special! Also can't believe you might move to NY, that is so exciting!



Thank you!! I didn't get to Patsy's, I ended up eating in Eatily near our hotel- one Italian is all I got as my husband hates cheese and gets embarrassed ordering in Italian restaurants and having to make sure there is no cheese (I love cheese tho!).  The RM bag arrived the day before I left for NY, if I knew I was going to get an LV bag I wouldn't have bought it!!  It is a lovely bag but I don't think I will use it as much now I have got my LV and my husband doesn't like the colour.  I am tempted to sell it, I just can't decide, I hate having a bag sitting around unloved!  The move to NY always seems exiting when you are there, now I home I am happy to stay here!   

I don't envy you having to keep your house perfect for viewings, I would be stressed because I would have to have it all perfect!  It is worth it though when an offer comes in that you are happy with.  Have you found anywhere else you like?


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> Congratulations.  The color looks to be Luggage.


Thank you so much 



MKbaglover said:


> A beautiful first bag choice.  Enjoy!


I love it, its the perfect size, colour, style etc and I just love the studs, they really add to it 



HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! great neutral coloring!


Thanks, I love neutral coloured bags, I always go for browns/beige/cream/grey/black, rarely bright colour as I find I get so much more use from the neutrals.

Bag will be here tomorrow all going well  I cannot wait


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you!! I didn't get to Patsy's, I ended up eating in Eatily near our hotel- one Italian is all I got as my husband hates cheese and gets embarrassed ordering in Italian restaurants and having to make sure there is no cheese (I love cheese tho!).  The RM bag arrived the day before I left for NY, if I knew I was going to get an LV bag I wouldn't have bought it!!  It is a lovely bag but I don't think I will use it as much now I have got my LV and my husband doesn't like the colour.  I am tempted to sell it, I just can't decide, I hate having a bag sitting around unloved!  The move to NY always seems exiting when you are there, now I home I am happy to stay here!
> 
> I don't envy you having to keep your house perfect for viewings, I would be stressed because I would have to have it all perfect!  It is worth it though when an offer comes in that you are happy with.  Have you found anywhere else you like?



Lol I love cheese too. The food in NY is just fab, so much variety. Mozzarella sticks are my absolute favourite... Nom!

That's a shame about the RM. Its a lovely colour and style. Very different from your LV. But IKWYM, if you don't love it best to get your money back and keep your wardrobe space 

Moving is proving to be stressful and disappointing tbh. We found the most perfect new house a couple of weeks ago which we were just about to reserve. But another couple reserved it from under us while we were doing a site visit! Been so disappointed about that as it had absolutely everything we wanted. 4 double bedrooms, study, double width drive, south facing garden... Its hard to imagine we'll find somewhere else as perfect. 

Been on the market for a month now and only had 2 viewings booked, both of whom cancelled last min! Nothing is selling, I blame this bloomin' referendum! Safe to say I'm voting remain 

NYC will be such an exciting opportunity for you and DH and also a big change. Is it definitely happening? Id also be apprehensive, but try to look on it as life is short and its an adventure for you both. Exciting times ahead. x


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

My Selma arrived today and looks to be a tan colour. Its beautiful. I love it  

There's not a mark on it, not one, its practically in brand new condition.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Oooh...Shoes said:


> My Selma arrived today and looks to be a tan colour. Its beautiful. I love it
> 
> There's not a mark on it, not one, its practically in brand new condition.



Your user name is brilliant! 

Sounds like we need some pics in the Selma thread


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi everyone!  I'm back after having  a break from MK, and I totally fell in love yesterday. My high end store has got sooo many gorgeous bags in blossom and blush! Including Selma, Cynthia, Jet set and several more... Can I justify having more pink bags when I have the Fuchia Jet set and the medium pale pink studded selma?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol I love cheese too. The food in NY is just fab, so much variety. Mozzarella sticks are my absolute favourite... Nom!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame about the RM. Its a lovely colour and style. Very different from your LV. But IKWYM, if you don't love it best to get your money back and keep your wardrobe space
> 
> 
> 
> Moving is proving to be stressful and disappointing tbh. We found the most perfect new house a couple of weeks ago which we were just about to reserve. But another couple reserved it from under us while we were doing a site visit! Been so disappointed about that as it had absolutely everything we wanted. 4 double bedrooms, study, double width drive, south facing garden... Its hard to imagine we'll find somewhere else as perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Been on the market for a month now and only had 2 viewings booked, both of whom cancelled last min! Nothing is selling, I blame this bloomin' referendum! Safe to say I'm voting remain
> 
> 
> 
> NYC will be such an exciting opportunity for you and DH and also a big change. Is it definitely happening? Id also be apprehensive, but try to look on it as life is short and its an adventure for you both. Exciting times ahead. x




That is such a shame about your house, it just means a better one is around the corner!  Our house is a new build corner plot with wrap around garden that is East, SE and South facing.  It is the one thing I would always want in a house now.  Even in Jan/ Feb it can be warm enough to sit in the sun (not in a t shirt though!) as the garden is a sun trap.  So don't be tempted to go for any other type of garden, we get so little sun it is important to be able to enjoy it.  I am sorry your viewings were cancelled, it really is annoying.  I do think this EU vote is putting things on hold.  I just we knew more of the facts rather than all the stupid arguing and scaremongering!

The NYC move has been talked about on and off for a while but it is starting to look more likely as time moves on.  His boss hasn't mentioned it since we have been back, so maybe it will fizzle out.  I hope you have more luck with the house hunting!


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back after having  a break from MK, and I totally fell in love yesterday. My high end store has got sooo many gorgeous bags in blossom and blush! Including Selma, Cynthia, Jet set and several more... Can I justify having more pink bags when I have the Fuchia Jet set and the medium pale pink studded selma?




I think you could definitely justify more pink bags, especially if they are a different style.  I have a blossom bag from last year and I love the colour.  I think it is different from Pale Pink but I can't remember.  Blush is definitely different to the two pinks you have!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back after having  a break from MK, and I totally fell in love yesterday. My high end store has got sooo many gorgeous bags in blossom and blush! Including Selma, Cynthia, Jet set and several more... Can I justify having more pink bags when I have the Fuchia Jet set and the medium pale pink studded selma?



Welcome back! If it's a different shade of pink I say go for it. That'll give you some variety.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol I love cheese too. The food in NY is just fab, so much variety. Mozzarella sticks are my absolute favourite... Nom!
> 
> That's a shame about the RM. Its a lovely colour and style. Very different from your LV. But IKWYM, if you don't love it best to get your money back and keep your wardrobe space
> 
> Moving is proving to be stressful and disappointing tbh. We found the most perfect new house a couple of weeks ago which we were just about to reserve. But another couple reserved it from under us while we were doing a site visit! Been so disappointed about that as it had absolutely everything we wanted. 4 double bedrooms, study, double width drive, south facing garden... Its hard to imagine we'll find somewhere else as perfect.
> 
> Been on the market for a month now and only had 2 viewings booked, both of whom cancelled last min! Nothing is selling, I blame this bloomin' referendum! Safe to say I'm voting remain
> 
> NYC will be such an exciting opportunity for you and DH and also a big change. Is it definitely happening? Id also be apprehensive, but try to look on it as life is short and its an adventure for you both. Exciting times ahead. x



Awww that stinks!  Well I say it just wasn't mean to be. You will find something better. I wish you the best of luck with your continuing house hunting.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

DiamondsForever said:


> Your user name is brilliant!
> 
> Sounds like we need some pics in the Selma thread


Hehehe thanks, shoes are bags are my thing, surprisingly I don't have that many pairs of shoes, and most are flats. 

I'll definitely be taking some pics of my Selma, just waiting to get my camera and I shall take some pics


----------



## Nan246

so...bag buddies, what do you think about this.  My friend told me that I should invest in jewelry and not bags.  She said you have nice bags but why don't you put that money in diamond jewelry. I do have lots of bags and I don't know why I can't stick with just 1 or 2 nice bags.  I promise myself that if I get the ultimate wish bag, I'll stop buying bags, LOL I haven't found it yet and I can't stop either.

What is do you think jewelry or bags?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> so...bag buddies, what do you think about this.  My friend told me that I should invest in jewelry and not bags.  She said you have nice bags but why don't you put that money in diamond jewelry. I do have lots of bags and I don't know why I can't stick with just 1 or 2 nice bags.  I promise myself that if I get the ultimate wish bag, I'll stop buying bags, LOL I haven't found it yet and I can't stop either.
> 
> What is do you think jewelry or bags?



Omg that's a hard choice Nan!  I flit between bags and jewellery, depends on what has piqued my interest at the time. I think you have to go with what you love otherwise its not going to get worn.


----------



## Nan246

Thanks DF! I guess I'm into bags now. Btw I heard that if you bury St. Joseph's statue upside down and near the for sale sign you will sell your house quickly! Good luck!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww that stinks!  Well I say it just wasn't mean to be. You will find something better. I wish you the best of luck with your continuing house hunting.



 hopefully things will pick up soon!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> Thanks DF! I guess I'm into bags now. Btw I heard that if you bury St. Joseph's statue upside down and near the for sale sign you will sell your house quickly! Good luck!



Lol will keep that in mind good tip


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> That is such a shame about your house, it just means a better one is around the corner!  Our house is a new build corner plot with wrap around garden that is East, SE and South facing.  It is the one thing I would always want in a house now.  Even in Jan/ Feb it can be warm enough to sit in the sun (not in a t shirt though!) as the garden is a sun trap.  So don't be tempted to go for any other type of garden, we get so little sun it is important to be able to enjoy it.  I am sorry your viewings were cancelled, it really is annoying.  I do think this EU vote is putting things on hold.  I just we knew more of the facts rather than all the stupid arguing and scaremongering!
> 
> The NYC move has been talked about on and off for a while but it is starting to look more likely as time moves on.  His boss hasn't mentioned it since we have been back, so maybe it will fizzle out.  I hope you have more luck with the house hunting!




Your house sounds beautiful with that orientation garden! Just what I'd like. Moving is never ever simple. Hopefully things will improve after the vote. I completely agree, fed up with all the scare mongering, hard to distinguish fact over fiction now. 
Keep us posted about NY, the moving talk sounds a little unsettling, hope a great decision is reached for both you and DH


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> so...bag buddies, what do you think about this.  My friend told me that I should invest in jewelry and not bags.  She said you have nice bags but why don't you put that money in diamond jewelry. I do have lots of bags and I don't know why I can't stick with just 1 or 2 nice bags.  I promise myself that if I get the ultimate wish bag, I'll stop buying bags, LOL I haven't found it yet and I can't stop either.
> 
> What is do you think jewelry or bags?



I buy both because I love both, not for an investment.  Unfortunately, unless you're buying Hermes, Chanel, ect....handbags are now that great of an investment no matter whose name is on it.  You won't get what you paid for them much less more.  And jewelry isn't much better.  A lot of people think diamonds are a great investment but unless you have documentation of where the diamond came from (modern diamonds), it's hard to sell.  Most jewelers won't buy used diamonds.  You can use a piece of jewelry as trade in if you're trading up but I'm not sure how much you will get for it.  Some of the Brand jewelry like Cartier, VCA, Chopard, Rolex do hold their value in the resale market.  

I say buy what you love, regardless of what it is, & enjoy it.  For investments, consult a financial adviser or invest in land & real estate.  Investments are always tricky; the market goes up, the market goes down.


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> I buy both because I love both, not for an investment.....
> 
> I say buy what you love, regardless of what it is, & enjoy it.  For investments, consult a financial adviser or invest in land & real estate.  Investments are always tricky; the market goes up, the market goes down.


Thank you CD for those words of wisdom.  You are so right on. I Just needed a reality check. Purses and jewelry collecting are just hobbies. Lol I never made any real profit from them. I once brought in a ring that I bought for $100 to a pawn shop and he said it's worth $10! I'm selling an mk studded Hamilton in excellent condition for $130 but don't even have a bid!
I'll just buy things for fun check and with financial adviser for real investing! Where I am real estate is hot especially in the rental market. I keep on saying "tomorrow is another day".  I'm actually in good shape for the future, won't be too rich, but won't end up in the poor house! Knock on wood!

Have a great week! If you're local, love to have you as my BFF!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> so...bag buddies, what do you think about this.  My friend told me that I should invest in jewelry and not bags.  She said you have nice bags but why don't you put that money in diamond jewelry. I do have lots of bags and I don't know why I can't stick with just 1 or 2 nice bags.  I promise myself that if I get the ultimate wish bag, I'll stop buying bags, LOL I haven't found it yet and I can't stop either.
> 
> What is do you think jewelry or bags?



Personally other than charm bracelets(and very picky on those too) i do not like jewelry, so obviously don't wear it.

I do know gold prices have risen but jewelry is no stable investment either, not saying handbags are either.. 

Basically, it's about what gives *you* joy. I'd buy the LV over the diamond ring, my mother would buy the ring.


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> Personally other than charm bracelets(and very picky on those too) i do not like jewelry, so obviously don't wear it.
> 
> I do know gold prices have risen but jewelry is no stable investment either, not saying handbags are either..
> 
> Basically, it's about what gives *you* joy. I'd buy the LV over the diamond ring, my mother would buy the ring.



Hi HS, I love charm bracelets too!  My friend has one that has all these charms that meant something to her.  Is yours like that too?  My mother would buy the diamond ring too!  
Bags are definitely giving me lots of joy right now but I can't seem to find the "one" that would satisfy my craving. I bought an expensive Gucci yesterday but then wanted to get another bag.  I don't think I'm investing in anything, my bags are not worth that much when I sell them. Oh well, I'll just keep on buying them and carrying them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> Hi HS, I love charm bracelets too!  My friend has one that has all these charms that meant something to her.  Is yours like that too?  My mother would buy the diamond ring too!
> Bags are definitely giving me lots of joy right now but I can't seem to find the "one" that would satisfy my craving. I bought an expensive Gucci yesterday but then wanted to get another bag.  I don't think I'm investing in anything, my bags are not worth that much when I sell them. Oh well, I'll just keep on buying them and carrying them.



I have all the standard brands, Pandora, Troll and Chamilia .. however I am super choosy on the charms, none are loaded up, and i only buy ones i love...

I do own one Persona bead, it's snoopy on his doghouse.. my oldest daughter and her husband got it for me as a xmas gift.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I came across this bag on eBay and love it, but when I messaged the seller asking for more pics, specifically of the stitching/lining, the labels on the inside of the bag where it gives the model/serial number and the country its made in and the heat stamp and got a response of "my friend put this on for me and there's pics of the lining/stitching", so I replied and asked for pics of the the labels on the inside of the bag where it gives the model/serial number and the country its made in and the heat stamp and got a response of "my friend will be around on Sunday so I'll ask her about them".

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/272272696661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Having looked at their feedback, seems they sold a fake MK bag in the past year.

http://feedback.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAP...Seller&keyword=272272696661&searchInterval=30

I dunno, seems a bit fishy/off to me. 

I am NOT saying the bag is fake, but the fact she seems reluctant to send pics and is waiting for her friend to take them seems funny to me, especially as the bags ends at 8:56am Saturday morning......


----------



## Nan246

The bag looks fake to me. I looked closely at the lining and its design is off. It's not worth it! I would buy another bag! Saves you the hassel of returning it!


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> I have all the standard brands, Pandora, Troll and Chamilia .. however I am super choosy on the charms, none are loaded up, and i only buy ones i love...
> 
> I do own one Persona bead, it's snoopy on his doghouse.. my oldest daughter and her husband got it for me as a xmas gift.


 So cool! The gift ones are the best!


----------



## andral5

Welcome in our new house! All posts are 1 day and 14-15 hours old. Man, I was having withdrawal symptoms!! Can you imagine, more than a day and a half....


----------



## andral5

Oh, no number of posts... How will the authenticators know who's new and how many posts they have?

Never mind, if you click on member's name, you can actually see the posts number.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Good morning! I just bought a new bag today!! Love the online shopping possebilities! I just bought this GORGEOUS Jet Set Travel in Lilac with silver hardware! Even got it on sale!!


----------



## cdtracing

So, Ladies...what do you think about the new format?  It will take some getting use to on my part but I think it's going to be a big improvement!


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> So, Ladies...what do you think about the new format?  It will take some getting use to on my part but I think it's going to be a big improvement!



I agree, its a big change but all looks very slick and modern. The news feed feature is great!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Nan246 said:


> The bag looks fake to me. I looked closely at the lining and its design is off. It's not worth it! I would buy another bag! Saves you the hassel of returning it!


I thought exactly the same thing but I don't know enough about MK bags to know for sure. I just reported it there now as she removed the original listing and put it on a buy it now for £50. Surely if it was real it would sell for a lot more than £50 in an auction listing.



cdtracing said:


> So, Ladies...what do you think about the new format?  It will take some getting use to on my part but I think it's going to be a big improvement!


I love it, like you, it will take some getting used to for me also, but I love it.


----------



## MKbaglover

I hadn't realised how often I even just check in on this site!  It looks very slick.  I quite like the way pictures appeared in the old one, not sure about the new way but I haven't looked close enough yet!  I haven't even noticed the news feed!


----------



## MKbaglover

The like button is good!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good morning! I just bought a new bag today!! Love the online shopping possebilities! I just bought this GORGEOUS Jet Set Travel in Lilac with silver hardware! Even got it on sale!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381237



That is a gorgeous color! I have a JS x-body, mine is peanut. Holds a lot for a compact bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> So, Ladies...what do you think about the new format?  It will take some getting use to on my part but I think it's going to be a big improvement!



Not sure, kinda lagging... and my patience is very low this week... it's more busy visually speaking and the migraine that is trying to come forth does not like it.

I am sure over time, we will all get used to it, just that is it, takes time.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> The like button is good!



Is and isn't... as someone said on the blog, it can turn into a popularity contest, which is so true. Hopefully, it will be used responsibly...


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Is and isn't... as someone said on the blog, it can turn into a popularity contest, which is so true. Hopefully, it will be used responsibly...


That is true, I also hope that will not be the case.  I just liked the idea that you 'like' a bag without having to make a comment.   There are times when there lots of lovely bags posted and I don't have time to write a message!
Having spent more time in the new layout I agree it can be quite hard to find things, threads seemed to stand out more before but that is maybe because it is all new and I am distracted by everything!   A migraine would definitely not help with that- hope it passes soon!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> That is true, I also hope that will not be the case.  I just liked the idea that you 'like' a bag without having to make a comment.   There are times when there lots of lovely bags posted and I don't have time to write a message!
> Having spent more time in the new layout I agree it can be quite hard to find things, threads seemed to stand out more before but that is maybe because it is all new and I am distracted by everything!   A migraine would definitely not help with that- hope it passes soon!



For sure, i completely understand the basis behind the 'like' concept, and think it can be useful.. just again hopefully it remains true the purpose.

Thanks, it's the humidity that is coming on right now.. trying to navigate a new forum is a challenge...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Do any of you know if there is a second model of the Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac that is more glossy? Not Metallic, but shimmery in the leather? Saw a demo on YouTube that said so. The SA at Zalando said that the one seen here that I just ordered is supposed to be shimmery, but I can't see it...?


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I came across this bag on eBay and love it, but when I messaged the seller asking for more pics, specifically of the stitching/lining, the labels on the inside of the bag where it gives the model/serial number and the country its made in and the heat stamp and got a response of "my friend put this on for me and there's pics of the lining/stitching", so I replied and asked for pics of the the labels on the inside of the bag where it gives the model/serial number and the country its made in and the heat stamp and got a response of "my friend will be around on Sunday so I'll ask her about them".
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/272272696661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Having looked at their feedback, seems they sold a fake MK bag in the past year.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAP...Seller&keyword=272272696661&searchInterval=30
> 
> I dunno, seems a bit fishy/off to me.
> 
> I am NOT saying the bag is fake, but the fact she seems reluctant to send pics and is waiting for her friend to take them seems funny to me, especially as the bags ends at 8:56am Saturday morning......



Pass it by.


----------



## MKbaglover

Well I just walked away from a lovely pebbled leather luggage EW Hamilton in TK Max for £129!   I have always wanted a soft leather one but when I had it in my hand it didn't feel right.  I realised that I have a Peanut Riley, Merlot Hamilton traveller and Blossom hamilton that could take its place!


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> Well I just walked away from a lovely pebbled leather luggage EW Hamilton in TK Max for £129!   I have always wanted a soft leather one but when I had it in my hand it didn't feel right.  I realised that I have a Peanut Riley, Merlot Hamilton traveller and Blossom hamilton that could take its place!



Oooh, I love pebbled leather! But indeed, you have plenty to use instead.


----------



## MKbaglover

andral5 said:


> Oooh, I love pebbled leather! But indeed, you have plenty to use instead.


I know, it is one I have always admired.  It was so hard to leave as I know I won't see one again, as it is so hard to find brand new, with tags and dust cover.  I doubt the multiple 'new genuine' ones on eBay.  How can there be hundreds of new, with tags when this style is a good few years old now.  I probably shouldn't have bought so many bags last year!


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> I know, it is one I have always admired.  It was so hard to leave as I know I won't see one again, as it is so hard to find brand new, with tags and dust cover.  I doubt the multiple 'new genuine' ones on eBay.  How can there be hundreds of new, with tags when this style is a good few years old now.  I probably shouldn't have bought so many bags last year!



Oooh!! Where exactly was this beauty? Now, that you're talking about them being hard to find, and possible fakes on ebay... I'd rather take that one.


----------



## MKbaglover

andral5 said:


> Oooh!! Where exactly was this beauty? Now, that you're talking about them being hard to find, and possible fakes on ebay... I'd rather take that one.


Unfortunately for you it was the UK.  One department store still had stock last year so they have made there way to TK Maxx now.  Here in the UK MK stock doesn't change as much as it rarely goes on sale.  It is changing a little now but a lot of the older styles  are more easily found here but they are full price.


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> Unfortunately for you it was the UK.  One department store still had stock last year so they have made there way to TK Maxx now.  Here in the UK MK stock doesn't change as much as it rarely goes on sale.  It is changing a little now but a lot of the older styles  are more easily found here but they are full price.



Oh.... I would've bought it, even though I'm looking for colors other than brown or black. But the pebbled leather, oh the pebbled leather!...


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> Pass it by.


That's exactly what I will be doing.

I've found this one instead and messaged the seller asking for more pics. Hope to hear from them soon as I am dying to get a burgundy/wine coloured bag. I was outbid on the Sutton bag the other day by £2. So so disappointed. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122017875...53e5ad42a5d&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> That's exactly what I will be doing.
> 
> I've found this one instead and messaged the seller asking for more pics. Hope to hear from them soon as I am dying to get a burgundy/wine coloured bag. I was outbid on the Sutton bag the other day by £2. So so disappointed.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122017875...53e5ad42a5d&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Post authentication requests in the Authenticate This Michael Kors thread.


----------



## laurelenas

I received my Medium Cynthia in Blossom from Macy's on Tuesday. They did a terrible job packaging it and now it's all deformed! Why would someone do this? Ugh, I'm both mad and sad.

Do you guys think it can recover it's shape? If so, how?


----------



## Stephg

laurelenas said:


> I received my Medium Cynthia in Blossom from Macy's on Tuesday. They did a terrible job packaging it and now it's all deformed! Why would someone do this? Ugh, I'm both mad and sad.
> 
> Do you guys think it can recover it's shape? If so, how?



Maybe stuff it and leave it sitting for a few days and see if it helps? If not I'd exchange it.


----------



## cdtracing

You might try heating the leather with a hair dryer & then stuff it like Stephg said.  Personally, I would return it.  A new bag should look like a new bag, not all misshapen & wonky.


----------



## laurelenas

Stephg said:


> Maybe stuff it and leave it sitting for a few days and see if it helps? If not I'd exchange it.





cdtracing said:


> You might try heating the leather with a hair dryer & then stuff it like Stephg said.  Personally, I would return it.  A new bag should look like a new bag, not all misshapen & wonky.



Normally I just return the bag if it's not perfect or exchange it, but it's out of stock at Macy's and everywhere else I've seen it is a lot more expensive... Oh well.


----------



## cdtracing

laurelenas said:


> Normally I just return the bag if it's not perfect or exchange it, but it's out of stock at Macy's and everywhere else I've seen it is a lot more expensive... Oh well.



If you're wanting to keep it, I would definitely try heating the leather with a hairdryer & stuffing it real tight.  Let it sit for several days to see if it will recover its shape.  Good luck.


----------



## laurelenas

cdtracing said:


> If you're wanting to keep it, I would definitely try heating the leather with a hairdryer & stuffing it real tight.  Let it sit for several days to see if it will recover its shape.  Good luck.



Thank you!


----------



## MKbaglover

I just came across an ugly, fake soft leather Hamilton in my TK Maxx.  It was an odd size, shiny paper like lining, hardware wrong and the list goes on.  I had to show it to a manager as I couldn't let someone pay over £100 for this.  Crazy thing is, I felt silly pointing it put.  I was able to compare it to the genuine Hamiton bags they had and the bag I was carrying.  It was obvious to me but to others (and from a distance) it could look good.  I wonder if I will see it on display again..


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I just came across an ugly, fake soft leather Hamilton in my TK Maxx.  It was an odd size, shiny paper like lining, hardware wrong and the list goes on.  I had to show it to a manager as I couldn't let someone pay over £100 for this.  Crazy thing is, I felt silly pointing it put.  I was able to compare it to the genuine Hamiton bags they had and the bag I was carrying.  It was obvious to me but to others (and from a distance) it could look good.  I wonder if I will see it on display again..



Thank you for bringing it to the manager's attention.   Sometimes, these things happen; it could have been a return & since most SA's aren't trained to know the difference, they wouldn't know whether a returned bag was genuine or not.  Hopefully, management removed it to the back & will have the bag destroyed.


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> I just came across an ugly, fake soft leather Hamilton in my TK Maxx.  It was an odd size, shiny paper like lining, hardware wrong and the list goes on.  I had to show it to a manager as I couldn't let someone pay over £100 for this.  Crazy thing is, I felt silly pointing it put.  I was able to compare it to the genuine Hamiton bags they had and the bag I was carrying.  It was obvious to me but to others (and from a distance) it could look good.  I wonder if I will see it on display again..



Omg can you imagine the poor person that bought that [emoji33] hope they do the right thing.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for bringing it to the manager's attention.   Sometimes, these things happen; it could have been a return & since most SA's aren't trained to know the difference, they wouldn't know whether a returned bag was genuine or not.  Hopefully, management removed it to the back & will have the bag destroyed.





Suz82 said:


> Omg can you imagine the poor person that bought that [emoji33] hope they do the right thing.



I hope I don't see it again.  The manager looked very carefully at all the things I pointed out between my bag and the other one ones they had.  It was my first time seeing a fake in person and I was surprised at how certain things (like the lock) looked genuine but the fact that there were threads loose and the shape made me look closer.  I can see how the SA could get fooled. I hate confronting people but I couldn't leave knowing someone could buy it.  Where I live MK isn't that common and not many would know the differences that I picked up on because it looked good from the outside, at a glance.  If you had never bought one before you wouldn't have known.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just got mail saying that my new lilac Jet Set Travel Crossbody has arrived! So exited!  And I got a text from my SA that a heap of MK bags are out on 40% off....I might have to take a tripp down there just to see...


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just got mail saying that my new lilac Jet Set Travel Crossbody has arrived! So exited!  And I got a text from my SA that a heap of MK bags are out on 40% off....I might have to take a tripp down there just to see...



Can't wait for pics and if you can go and look id take a trip to go look at some bags lol ...... Just incase [emoji23]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Good morning ladies! Second day of my vacation today, the house is still full of carpenters. Hopefully the painter comes tomorrow and the electrician on Thursday. Mess everywhere. .. Anyway,  I'm thinking of selling my medium Selma Pale Pink Gold Studs. I think this bag was a mistake. An expensive one too. I've listed it at half price, no takers. Are studs on their way out?


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3393443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Second day of my vacation today, the house is still full of carpenters. Hopefully the painter comes tomorrow and the electrician on Thursday. Mess everywhere. .. Anyway,  I'm thinking of selling my medium Selma Pale Pink Gold Studs. I think this bag was a mistake. An expensive one too. I've listed it at half price, no takers. Are studs on their way out?



Sounds like it's busy and messy at home. Your pale pink Selma is lovely, I personally don't think studs are out on bags, might just take a few weeks to sell. Took me about 6 weeks to sell my Bedford messenger in watermelon but I didn't give in to the silly low offers and eventually someone on paid what I wanted.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> Sounds like it's busy and messy at home. Your pale pink Selma is lovely, I personally don't think studs are out on bags, might just take a few weeks to sell. Took me about 6 weeks to sell my Bedford messenger in watermelon but I didn't give in to the silly low offers and eventually someone on paid what I wanted.


I guess. It's just annoying knowing the amount I paid for it. I like the bag, its just not the one I reach for.


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3393443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Second day of my vacation today, the house is still full of carpenters. Hopefully the painter comes tomorrow and the electrician on Thursday. Mess everywhere. .. Anyway,  I'm thinking of selling my medium Selma Pale Pink Gold Studs. I think this bag was a mistake. An expensive one too. I've listed it at half price, no takers. Are studs on their way out?



I thought studs were on their way out but MK just released the studded Ava, so they are trying to keep it alive. Your bag is beautiful. I've always loved pale pink. It think the problem is that the market is over saturated with MK right now. It will probably be the demise of the brand. Even the premium bags were marked 70% off over the weekend on the MK site....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Good morning! Ceiling finished, painter coming today... Todays good deed; just reported three fake bags on a Norwegian website. I do this weekly, I should get comission. Anyway, I went and saw the "Me before you" yesterday. You should go see it, fantastic movie. Came across a black quilted Grayson this morning. Might have to look into that one! Have a great day!


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good morning! Ceiling finished, painter coming today... Todays good deed; just reported three fake bags on a Norwegian website. I do this weekly, I should get comission. Anyway, I went and saw the "Me before you" yesterday. You should go see it, fantastic movie. Came across a black quilted Grayson this morning. Might have to look into that one! Have a great day!



Oh I was supposed to go see that film last weekend but plans got changed. The Grayson sounds lovely [emoji106]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just reported three more bags that are fake. That's a total of six bags on the same site that I have reported today. I can't believe how these sellers knowingly set out to decieve potential buyers


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Isn't it strange...it's been almost two years since I last bought an MK bag, and now I've bought three in one month. Two Jet Set Travel Crossbody in lilac and blossom, and beautiful and gorgeous Taryn in black /white. Its been a while since I've found something I had  to have... I lost the Sema in ballet due to me being indesicive,  and I couldn't let the lilac Jet Set Travel Crossbody and beautiful Taryn end up the same way. Am I the only one thinking this way...? That you have to grab some models and colors while you can or els they will be gone?


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Isn't it strange...it's been almost two years since I last bought an MK bag, and now I've bought three in one month. Two Jet Set Travel Crossbody in lilac and blossom, and beautiful and gorgeous Taryn in black /white. Its been a while since I've found something I had  to have... I lost the Sema in ballet due to me being indesicive,  and I couldn't let the lilac Jet Set Travel Crossbody and beautiful Taryn end up the same way. Am I the only one thinking this way...? That you have to grab some models and colors while you can or els they will be gone?



Definately get them while you see them if it's love at first sight or you'll end up hunting them down later down the line. I think buying the bags gets addicting [emoji15] I have more than I probably need but still want more [emoji30]


----------



## Stephg

Suz82 said:


> Definately get them while you see them if it's love at first sight or you'll end up hunting them down later down the line. I think buying the bags gets addicting [emoji15] I have more than I probably need but still want more [emoji30]



I'm grabbing some of the older bags that are in great shape, I have 3 coming soon... Hopefully hubs doesn't see them all  I have a black Bedford bowling satchel coming, a tulip Bedford because it was just calling my name and a black fuschia izzy that was a steal and yet again called my name. I need to stop looking!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> I'm grabbing some of the older bags that are in great shape, I have 3 coming soon... Hopefully hubs doesn't see them all  I have a black Bedford bowling satchel coming, a tulip Bedford because it was just calling my name and a black fuschia izzy that was a steal and yet again called my name. I need to stop looking!



Can't wait to see them.  Be sure to post pics when you get them.   I've been mulling over a black fuschia Izzy myself if I find one in great shape for the right price.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Can't wait to see them.  Be sure to post pics when you get them.   I've been mulling over a black fuschia Izzy myself if I find one in great shape for the right price.



Definitely! Canada post is probably going on strike so I don't know when I will have my new goodies [emoji19]


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> I'm grabbing some of the older bags that are in great shape, I have 3 coming soon... Hopefully hubs doesn't see them all  I have a black Bedford bowling satchel coming, a tulip Bedford because it was just calling my name and a black fuschia izzy that was a steal and yet again called my name. I need to stop looking!



I'm the same, I keep hunting the colours from past years that called my name and I didn't buy. There may or may not be a dusty rose bag coming my way....depends if I win or not [emoji38]


----------



## Fendilove

Excited to see everyone's purchases for this week. Anxiously waiting for my MK dillon in black to arrive. Email updates from Fedex say by the end of day today.... I also ordered the jet set card holder in red.... my favorite colour. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Fendilove said:


> Excited to see everyone's purchases for this week. Anxiously waiting for my MK dillon in black to arrive. Email updates from Fedex say by the end of day today.... I also ordered the jet set card holder in red.... my favorite colour. Can't wait to see them!


 Sounds stunning ! Pics please!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Good morning! Up early today baking buns and cinnamonrolls for my guests who are still sleeping. Sunny day and boattrip planned! Both my bags are coming today; medium Selma in ballet and Taryn in black/white. Having butterflies and very very excited to get them both!


----------



## Nan246

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good morning! Up early today baking buns and cinnamonrolls for my guests who are still sleeping. Sunny day and boattrip planned! Both my bags are coming today; medium Selma in ballet and Taryn in black/white. Having butterflies and very very excited to get them both!


Sounds like a fabulous day!!


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good morning! Up early today baking buns and cinnamonrolls for my guests who are still sleeping. Sunny day and boattrip planned! Both my bags are coming today; medium Selma in ballet and Taryn in black/white. Having butterflies and very very excited to get them both!



Oh exciting for you and sounds like a perfect day planned. Can't wait to see the bag pictures


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good morning! Up early today baking buns and cinnamonrolls for my guests who are still sleeping. Sunny day and boattrip planned! Both my bags are coming today; medium Selma in ballet and Taryn in black/white. Having butterflies and very very excited to get them both!


Wow that sounds yummmy! What a great day planned. Looking forward to seeing your new bags.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good morning! Up early today baking buns and cinnamonrolls for my guests who are still sleeping. Sunny day and boattrip planned! Both my bags are coming today; medium Selma in ballet and Taryn in black/white. Having butterflies and very very excited to get them both!



How exciting!!  Be sure to post pics so we can all drool.   Fresh baked buns & cinnamon rolls sound heavenly!!  Unfortunately, not on my diet list right now.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> How exciting!!  Be sure to post pics so we can all drool.   Fresh baked buns & cinnamon rolls sound heavenly!!  Unfortunately, not on my diet list right now.


Both Taryn and Selma came yesterday!! I haven't gotten around to trying Taryn on as it came while my kids were in our pool. However it is very soft and smell like heaven! Selma arrived a bit later, so I have tried her on and love the color. This bag has never been worn. Tags on and no scratches, not even on the feet! Lucky me! Pic 1 inside


Pic 2 outside


Pic 3 different lightingconditions indoors


Love, love, love this bag and color


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Both Taryn and Selma came yesterday!! I haven't gotten around to trying Taryn on as it came while my kids were in our pool. However it is very soft and smell like heaven! Selma arrived a bit later, so I have tried her on and love the color. This bag has never been worn. Tags on and no scratches, not even on the feet! Lucky me! Pic 1 inside
> View attachment 3404099
> 
> Pic 2 outside
> View attachment 3404100
> 
> Pic 3 different lightingconditions indoors
> View attachment 3404101
> 
> Love, love, love this bag and color



Gorgeous color & such great neutral color!!  So happy that she's in perfect, never worn condition!  You just can't beat that!!

Can't wait to see your Taryn!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous color & such great neutral color!!  So happy that she's in perfect, never worn condition!  You just can't beat that!!
> Can't wait to see your Taryn!!


I can't believe my luck! First I miss out on the bag at 30% in store, and then I get this at 50% new with tags! I'm heading out with our boat today so I might not get around to unwrapping Taryn until later. I feel I have to be careful since it is soft leather. I've never seen a bag wrapped so well, I have my work cut out for me


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Both Taryn and Selma came yesterday!! I haven't gotten around to trying Taryn on as it came while my kids were in our pool. However it is very soft and smell like heaven! Selma arrived a bit later, so I have tried her on and love the color. This bag has never been worn. Tags on and no scratches, not even on the feet! Lucky me! Pic 1 inside
> View attachment 3404099
> 
> Pic 2 outside
> View attachment 3404100
> 
> Pic 3 different lightingconditions indoors
> View attachment 3404101
> 
> Love, love, love this bag and color



Pretty, pretty! Can't wait to see Taryn too. Don't you love when it's love at first site?!?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty, pretty! Can't wait to see Taryn too. Don't you love when it's love at first site?!?


 Yes!! Nothing like it!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Do any of you have more than one bag in the same color? Just found the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware on 50% off, but have the medium Selma in ballet. Pro/cons? Experiances with Cynthia?


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3405011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have more than one bag in the same color? Just found the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware on 50% off, but have the medium Selma in ballet. Pro/cons? Experiances with Cynthia?



I have 5 MK bags in black. 4 of them are totally different, the 5th was unnecessary.

I own the colour in your pic as a small cosmetics case and wouldn't want it as a handbag. The normal saffiano looks more classy tha the shimmer version in my opinion. 
Better save the money for ballet in pebbled leather or a completely new colour.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> I have 5 MK bags in black. 4 of them are totally different, the 5th was unnecessary.
> 
> I own the colour in your pic as a small cosmetics case and wouldn't want it as a handbag. The normal saffiano looks more classy tha the shimmer version in my opinion.
> Better save the money for ballet in pebbled leather or a completely new colour.


I love the ballet in saffiano leather, and prefer saffiano over pebbled leather. I hope they will make a color like ballet, but doubt it due to blush and bisque already being on the market..


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> Do any of you have more than one bag in the same color? Just found the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware on 50% off, but have the medium Selma in ballet. Pro/cons? Experiances with Cynthia?
> View attachment 3405042



I love ballet and think the Selma and Cynthia are completely different. You could justify it if you wanted. I have two bags in luggage. A saddle bag and a Selma.....


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Do any of you have more than one bag in the same color? Just found the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware on 50% off, but have the medium Selma in ballet. Pro/cons? Experiances with Cynthia?
> View attachment 3405042



Yes.   Black & navy, different styles & designers.  The Selma & Cynthia are two completely different styles & looks.  Having those two in the same color would be no problem.  Ballet is such a fantastic neutral & the sale is a great deal!

I own 1 red bag but have decided I should get another one,  just a different look & style.


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Do any of you have more than one bag in the same color? Just found the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware on 50% off, but have the medium Selma in ballet. Pro/cons? Experiances with Cynthia?
> View attachment 3405042



Yes I have multiple items in coral. Medium Sutton and mini Selma crossbody. If it's a colour that makes you happy and you see yourself reaching for then why not! Both bags look totally different to do more justifiable [emoji106]


----------



## hba123

Ladies, has the Hamilton NS been discontinued?  It is my fav bag, have a bunch of colors.  But have not shopped in past year or so (too many family illnesses/deaths) and just recently started up and surprised not to see any around.  TIA


----------



## Norwegian Girl

hba123 said:


> Ladies, has the Hamilton NS been discontinued?  It is my fav bag, have a bunch of colors.  But have not shopped in past year or so (too many family illnesses/deaths) and just recently started up and surprised not to see any around.  TIA


 This is my impression. There are none in stores to be found here. Some web based stores has H in black and Sky, but that's it. I love my Hamiltons, I'll never get rid of them because of this.


----------



## ubo22

hba123 said:


> Ladies, has the Hamilton NS been discontinued?  It is my fav bag, have a bunch of colors.  But have not shopped in past year or so (too many family illnesses/deaths) and just recently started up and surprised not to see any around.  TIA





Norwegian Girl said:


> This is my impression. There are none in stores to be found here. Some web based stores has H in black and Sky, but that's it. I love my Hamiltons, I'll never get rid of them because of this.


I haven't seen any n/s Hamiltons lately, either.  I think there was some talk about them being discontinued several months ago.  It's unbelievable that MK would discontinue such a popular bag.  He also discontinued the large Selma and the Sutton.


----------



## jeep317

Has anyone had any luck calling an outlet and having them check if a certain bag is in their store (or any store for that matter)? I've done this with Coach and Vera Bradley but just had the worst call with the Philadelphia Premium MK Outlet.


----------



## hba123

Norwegian Girl said:


> This is my impression. There are none in stores to be found here. Some web based stores has H in black and Sky, but that's it. I love my Hamiltons, I'll never get rid of them because of this.


Wow, that's so sad.  I will definitely always keep mine.  It is just the perfect bag for me.  Thanks.


----------



## hba123

ubo22 said:


> I haven't seen any n/s Hamiltons lately, either.  I think there was some talk about them being discontinued several months ago.  It's unbelievable that MK would discontinue such a popular bag.  He also discontinued the large Selma and the Sutton.


Never thought this bag would be discontinued.  It seems like a strange marketing strategy.  thanks.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Long time no chat! 

Yes I still have two bags in Blush. Medium Selma satchel and the studded Selma messenger. I use the satchel for work and when I have more to carry on the weekends. The messenger is great for going out to play on the weekends when i want to be hands free  I have the prettiest Ted Baker small wallet to go with my messenger bags now. Really creates so much space.


Norwegian Girl said:


> Do any of you have more than one bag in the same color? Just found the NS Cynthia in ballet with silver hardware on 50% off, but have the medium Selma in ballet. Pro/cons? Experiances with Cynthia?
> View attachment 3405042


----------



## Fendilove

Can anyone tell/show me the inside of their jet set tote travel in medium? I am trying to see if it's an open tote or if there are zipper pockets inside. Looking at buying a preowned one and need to know. Thank you so much!


----------



## CoachMaven

jeep317 said:


> Has anyone had any luck calling an outlet and having them check if a certain bag is in their store (or any store for that matter)? I've done this with Coach and Vera Bradley but just had the worst call with the Philadelphia Premium MK Outlet.


I did this very thing just yesterday. They didn't have what I was looking for, but they were happy to check. I will tell you they prefer to search with a name and a color vs. 'What do you have in ________ color?" I attempted that too, but she was vague, and pushed for me to come in and see. I ended up getting something entirely different online for a good price, and didn't have to make the trip and waste my time, lol!


----------



## jeep317

CoachMaven said:


> I did this very thing just yesterday. They didn't have what I was looking for, but they were happy to check. I will tell you they prefer to search with a name and a color vs. 'What do you have in ________ color?" I attempted that too, but she was vague, and pushed for me to come in and see. I ended up getting something entirely different online for a good price, and didn't have to make the trip and waste my time, lol!


I had the style number, name, and color. I was very specific. She didn't even look up the style number, just said "retail bags never are sold in the outlet"...insert eyeroll here. When I asked if she was able to check other stores inventory it was "no, sorry".


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hi friends, missed you all so much! I haven't purchased any bags since I've been using a diaper bag and a big tote bag! I miss my MKs!

Baby girl is 12 weeks old this Friday... Where has the time gone!? She's been a Velcro baby so I've had to carry her a lot, babywear, etc. she's going through a growth spurt right now and eating up a storm!

So anyway my little sis just got her license and needs a new bag. She wants the Ava! Should she get the one with cutouts or a plain one? I'm thinking she should get the small. 

How is everyone doing?! Hope all is well [emoji173]️


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi friends, missed you all so much! I haven't purchased any bags since I've been using a diaper bag and a big tote bag! I miss my MKs!
> 
> Baby girl is 12 weeks old this Friday... Where has the time gone!? She's been a Velcro baby so I've had to carry her a lot, babywear, etc. she's going through a growth spurt right now and eating up a storm!
> 
> So anyway my little sis just got her license and needs a new bag. She wants the Ava! Should she get the one with cutouts or a plain one? I'm thinking she should get the small.
> 
> How is everyone doing?! Hope all is well [emoji173]️



Glad to hear you munchkin is doing well! i've had a velcro baby, such fun.  Congrats to your sister! Cutouts are cute but wonder if it's to trendy?? the Ava is a great classic shape and could do her for years.


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi friends, missed you all so much! I haven't purchased any bags since I've been using a diaper bag and a big tote bag! I miss my MKs!
> 
> Baby girl is 12 weeks old this Friday... Where has the time gone!? She's been a Velcro baby so I've had to carry her a lot, babywear, etc. she's going through a growth spurt right now and eating up a storm!
> 
> So anyway my little sis just got her license and needs a new bag. She wants the Ava! Should she get the one with cutouts or a plain one? I'm thinking she should get the small.
> 
> How is everyone doing?! Hope all is well [emoji173]️



Hey girl glad you and babe are doing well. Time flies! Mine just turned 4 months eek - too fast. Growth spurts are terrible, hope it doesn't last too long lol! 

I'd say plain Ava or even one of the new studded ones.


----------



## CoachMaven

jeep317 said:


> I had the style number, name, and color. I was very specific. She didn't even look up the style number, just said "retail bags never are sold in the outlet"...insert eyeroll here. When I asked if she was able to check other stores inventory it was "no, sorry".


She was FULL of it! The actual boutique store told me to check with the outlet store locally because "they get the deleted bags." I cannot stand it when associates are not helpful.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Hey girl glad you and babe are doing well. Time flies! Mine just turned 4 months eek - too fast. Growth spurts are terrible, hope it doesn't last too long lol!
> 
> I'd say plain Ava or even one of the new studded ones.



I just saw the new studded ones, those are really cute. Wouldn't mind one for myself... Wish I could carry small bags these days but that hasn't been the case!

I remember you had yours before me! I miss taking out ballet Selma.. It's been too long. Have you gotten any new bags?


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Glad to hear you munchkin is doing well! i've had a velcro baby, such fun.  Congrats to your sister! Cutouts are cute but wonder if it's to trendy?? the Ava is a great classic shape and could do her for years.



Thanks! I think she's leaning towards a plain one in light pink.. Blossom maybe. This will be her first MK, so exciting!


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> I just saw the new studded ones, those are really cute. Wouldn't mind one for myself... Wish I could carry small bags these days but that hasn't been the case!
> 
> I remember you had yours before me! I miss taking out ballet Selma.. It's been too long. Have you gotten any new bags?



I know, all I carry is a big honkin diaper bag and a cross body or a tote, satchels are too inconvenient right now! Ballet selma is a beauty though  I've gotten a few and sold a few, actually using dusty rose jet set a lot. How much sleep are you getting now? Lol, I'm still on 1 night feeding - plus Madeline likes to try crawling in the crib and is rolling all over the place... oye what a monkey!


----------



## Fendilove

Ok for those with young kids, what do you guys do? Do you just carry a large tote/bag with your wallet inside or do you keep a separate bag for yourself? I find that having 2 little toddlers is preventing me from carrying bag suited for my outfit/day, instead I have to carry something suited for THEM..... How do you guys manage?


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi friends, missed you all so much! I haven't purchased any bags since I've been using a diaper bag and a big tote bag! I miss my MKs!
> 
> Baby girl is 12 weeks old this Friday... Where has the time gone!? She's been a Velcro baby so I've had to carry her a lot, babywear, etc. she's going through a growth spurt right now and eating up a storm!
> 
> So anyway my little sis just got her license and needs a new bag. She wants the Ava! Should she get the one with cutouts or a plain one? I'm thinking she should get the small.
> 
> How is everyone doing?! Hope all is well [emoji173]️


Hey, glad your both doing ok, time flies so fast when kiddies come along! 



Stephg said:


> I know, all I carry is a big honkin diaper bag and a cross body or a tote, satchels are too inconvenient right now! Ballet selma is a beauty though  I've gotten a few and sold a few, actually using dusty rose jet set a lot. How much sleep are you getting now? Lol, I'm still on 1 night feeding - plus Madeline likes to try crawling in the crib and is rolling all over the place... oye what a monkey!



There's hope for your Mks. My LO has just turned 16 months and since about 12 months I decided to ditch the baby bag as I didn't need to take huge amounts of stuff not he's weaned. So I carry my suttons with a compel of nappies, wipes, bottle of milk along with normal nag stuff and I'm good to go. If I want to use my messengers I take his stuff in his baby bag and enjoy my wallet and phone being in my bag.



Fendilove said:


> Ok for those with young kids, what do you guys do? Do you just carry a large tote/bag with your wallet inside or do you keep a separate bag for yourself? I find that having 2 little toddlers is preventing me from carrying bag suited for my outfit/day, instead I have to carry something suited for THEM..... How do you guys manage?



May have answers that question up above for you [emoji1] I got so fed up of not carrying my pretty bags xx


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi friends, missed you all so much! I haven't purchased any bags since I've been using a diaper bag and a big tote bag! I miss my MKs!
> 
> Baby girl is 12 weeks old this Friday... Where has the time gone!? She's been a Velcro baby so I've had to carry her a lot, babywear, etc. she's going through a growth spurt right now and eating up a storm!
> 
> So anyway my little sis just got her license and needs a new bag. She wants the Ava! Should she get the one with cutouts or a plain one? I'm thinking she should get the small.
> 
> How is everyone doing?! Hope all is well [emoji173]️


Hey girl! I hope all is well! I was just wondering how you were doing.

Wow 12 wks old already? Awww I bet she's a cutie!

An Ava for your sister would be a nice gift. I like the cutous - they're a litte extra fun. If you think it's a bag she would keep for a long time maybe go with the classic style.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> I know, all I carry is a big honkin diaper bag and a cross body or a tote, satchels are too inconvenient right now! Ballet selma is a beauty though  I've gotten a few and sold a few, actually using dusty rose jet set a lot. How much sleep are you getting now? Lol, I'm still on 1 night feeding - plus Madeline likes to try crawling in the crib and is rolling all over the place... oye what a monkey!



Wow something to look forward to! My little one isn't rolling or crawling yet, trying to enjoy her not moving yet hahah. She's pretty good at night, no consistent schedule yet but on a good night she will wake up once or twice, but the other night it was every hour or so since she seemed to be having a growth spurt. When did it get easier for yours? Do you have to rock her to sleep a lot? Callie definitely needs assistance all day.. Otherwise that baby will never sleep![emoji23]



Fendilove said:


> Ok for those with young kids, what do you guys do? Do you just carry a large tote/bag with your wallet inside or do you keep a separate bag for yourself? I find that having 2 little toddlers is preventing me from carrying bag suited for my outfit/day, instead I have to carry something suited for THEM..... How do you guys manage?



If I'm going somewhere for awhile I carry a diaper bag and a large tote. I will usually leave the diaper bag in the car and then put some diapers and wipes and a bottle, blanket, burp cloth in my tote if I go anywhere. Then if I need extra clothes or whatever I would just go back to the car. Sometimes if it's a short trip I just take the tote and add everything in there since I don't carry much for myself. I probably could use a better tote bag (using a longchamp) but it's been convenient!



Suz82 said:


> Hey, glad your both doing ok, time flies so fast when kiddies come along!
> 
> xx



I'm down to 2 MKs.... Well three cuz I just bought a medium blush Ava for myself!!! This was the one bag I let get away. I got it for $146 total! The girl was selling it cuz her ex BF bought it for her haha.

Anyway I can't wait to use my bags again.. But haven't had to go anywhere without the stroller really, so I just put my bag in there. Also haven't figured out what to carry when I have her in the ergo carrier. I carry her in the front so it seems I would need a shoulder bag or backpack [emoji23]



BeachBagGal said:


> Hey girl! I hope all is well! I was just wondering how you were doing.
> 
> Wow 12 wks old already? Awww I bet she's a cutie!
> 
> An Ava for your sister would be a nice gift. I like the cutous - they're a litte extra fun. If you think it's a bag she would keep for a long time maybe go with the classic style.



Hope u are well too! I can't believe it's been that long. I remember posting the day after she was born! She's 12 lbs already too [emoji38]

Will there be a sale soon? I saw that MK is excluded from Macy's Black Friday sale.  would have loved to get her the blossom small Ava. I think it's so fun for her age. She's 16!


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow something to look forward to! My little one isn't rolling or crawling yet, trying to enjoy her not moving yet hahah. She's pretty good at night, no consistent schedule yet but on a good night she will wake up once or twice, but the other night it was every hour or so since she seemed to be having a growth spurt. When did it get easier for yours? Do you have to rock her to sleep a lot? Callie definitely needs assistance all day.. Otherwise that baby will never sleep![emoji23]



Enjoy it while you can lol, Maddie is so high energy already - apparently I was the same way, my parents think it's hilarious.... She is 4.5 months now and her last growth spurt was around 3.5 but it was pretty bad, lots of short naps and no solid night sleep. Now she's waking once a night and sometimes not at all but it up early like 5am to start the day, ugh. I started around 3 months putting her in her crib drowsy but awake so she can put herself to sleep and she caught on quick. I can put her in her crib wide awake and as long as she has white noise playing she will fall asleep within a few minutes with minimal crying! I let Maddie hangout on a blanket on the floor a lot, she likes to move around, hates being held. Last night she woke up at 4am and didn't go back to sleep till 7am - was not a good start to the day lol. I keep reminding myself that she will only be so small for such a short time, whether I'm tired or not - try to enjoy it. I have to keep reminding myself


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Enjoy it while you can lol, Maddie is so high energy already - apparently I was the same way, my parents think it's hilarious.... She is 4.5 months now and her last growth spurt was around 3.5 but it was pretty bad, lots of short naps and no solid night sleep. Now she's waking once a night and sometimes not at all but it up early like 5am to start the day, ugh. I started around 3 months putting her in her crib drowsy but awake so she can put herself to sleep and she caught on quick. I can put her in her crib wide awake and as long as she has white noise playing she will fall asleep within a few minutes with minimal crying! I let Maddie hangout on a blanket on the floor a lot, she likes to move around, hates being held. Last night she woke up at 4am and didn't go back to sleep till 7am - was not a good start to the day lol. I keep reminding myself that she will only be so small for such a short time, whether I'm tired or not - try to enjoy it. I have to keep reminding myself



Oh my goodness you are so so lucky!! Even if I put Callie down when drowsy she somehow wakes up instantly. She has to have swaddles on tight in order to sleep and stay asleep but she always gets out of them or gets too hot. We have to turn up the AC. She's growing out of her miracle blanket and the regular swaddle blankets take forever but they work. She has to sleep in the rock n play otherwise she will wake up and I have to just hold her in order for her to sleep, or put her in the ergo. She absolutely hated the swing so we returned that, and she also didn't like the rockaroo or bouncer. Picky baby! I'm waiting for the day when she can put herself to sleep!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

If you could choose, would you buy a pale blue EW Hamilton with gold hardware or pale blue EW Dillon with gold hardware? I can get both at a very reasonable price...


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> If you could choose, would you buy a pale blue EW Hamilton with gold hardware or pale blue EW Dillon with gold hardware? I can get both at a very reasonable price...



I would choose the Dillon. The Hamiltons are prettier bags, but I worry that they are already starting to look dated.....


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> If you could choose, would you buy a pale blue EW Hamilton with gold hardware or pale blue EW Dillon with gold hardware? I can get both at a very reasonable price...


I would choose the Dillon, but only because I believe you already own at least a couple Hamiltons already.  The Dillon is a more simple style without the extra hardware.  I don't think the Hamilton will ever look dated, though, as the design is based off the classic Hermes Birkin which has been around forever.


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh my goodness you are so so lucky!! Even if I put Callie down when drowsy she somehow wakes up instantly. She has to have swaddles on tight in order to sleep and stay asleep but she always gets out of them or gets too hot. We have to turn up the AC. She's growing out of her miracle blanket and the regular swaddle blankets take forever but they work. She has to sleep in the rock n play otherwise she will wake up and I have to just hold her in order for her to sleep, or put her in the ergo. She absolutely hated the swing so we returned that, and she also didn't like the rockaroo or bouncer. Picky baby! I'm waiting for the day when she can put herself to sleep!



Maddie hated being put to sleep too but I let her cry for a few minutes and she stopped and then it kept getting better. Hard to hear them cry but ultimately it helps in the long run. Does she like a playmat? Maddie loves it and that's how she started the rolling.


----------



## CoachMaven

keishapie1973 said:


> I would choose the Dillon. The Hamiltons are prettier bags, but I worry that they are already starting to look dated.....



I agree with keishapie1973. Although, I've never been a fan of the Hamiltons because I feel like the lock on the front belongs on a gym locker. It always bothered me. The Dillon has a more simple, streamlined look that won't be dated anytime soon.


----------



## ubo22

CoachMaven said:


> I agree with keishapie1973. Although, I've never been a fan of the Hamiltons because I feel like the lock on the front belongs on a gym locker. It always bothered me. The Dillon has a more simple, streamlined look that won't be dated anytime soon.


LOL!  Well if it bothers anyone they can always remove the Hamilton lock and carry it that way.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> If you could choose, would you buy a pale blue EW Hamilton with gold hardware or pale blue EW Dillon with gold hardware? I can get both at a very reasonable price...



Dillon! I love pale blue, think it looks nice with less hardware!



Stephg said:


> Maddie hated being put to sleep too but I let her cry for a few minutes and she stopped and then it kept getting better. Hard to hear them cry but ultimately it helps in the long run. Does she like a playmat? Maddie loves it and that's how she started the rolling.



She only likes her lounger haha, trying to get her on the playmat more but she will start crying. So I have to force tummy time and being on her back on the mat. 

Right now I'm holding her while she finishes a nap.... Ugh. How much sleep does maddie get each day, how many naps?


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> If you could choose, would you buy a pale blue EW Hamilton with gold hardware or pale blue EW Dillon with gold hardware? I can get both at a very reasonable price...



I'd go with Dillon, personal preference - don't like the Hamilton style with the lock.


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> She only likes her lounger haha, trying to get her on the playmat more but she will start crying. So I have to force tummy time and being on her back on the mat.
> 
> Right now I'm holding her while she finishes a nap.... Ugh. How much sleep does maddie get each day, how many naps?



Ugh poor mama   people say it's tough but you don't understand till you're dealing with it lol. 

Maddie has started teething [emoji58] constant crying, no napping, lots of drool... When she wasn't teething she would take roughly 3 naps a day ranging from 45min- 2hrs.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Ugh poor mama   people say it's tough but you don't understand till you're dealing with it lol.
> 
> Maddie has started teething [emoji58] constant crying, no napping, lots of drool... When she wasn't teething she would take roughly 3 naps a day ranging from 45min- 2hrs.



That's where we're at now! Not looking forward to teething [emoji38][emoji24]

Sorry to hijack this MK thread with baby talk!! Back to regular programming [emoji23]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

OMG...I sometimes take a look into the Chanel thread for fun, and saw this little bag someone bought for $ 3400! IMO that is a huge amount of money to spend on a bag!  That's why I love MK, you can have a variety of bags for a reasonable price. I bet if I sold all of my bags I too could buy Chanel, but I would be bored with only one bag


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> OMG...I sometimes take a look into the Chanel thread for fun, and saw this little bag someone bought for $ 3400! IMO that is a huge amount of money to spend on a bag!  That's why I love MK, you can have a variety of bags for a reasonable price. I bet if I sold all of my bags I too could buy Chanel, but I would be bored with only one bag



I look too and admire the pretties from afar lol for me personally they are way out of my league in terms of disposable income for bags. MK isn't affordable for the masses here in the UK and doesn't ever go on clearance like in the US. For me it's my comfortable budget. I'm happy buying my Mks and popping over to Chanel to see what others are buying X


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> I look too and admire the pretties from afar lol for me personally they are way out of my league in terms of disposable income for bags. MK isn't affordable for the masses here in the UK and doesn't ever go on clearance like in the US. For me it's my comfortable budget. I'm happy buying my Mks and popping over to Chanel to see what others are buying X


Here in Norway you can easily get seasonal MK bags on sale with 30-40%. On Zalando ( that I think UK also got?) you can get some bags with up to 66-70% off on a few items. In stores here there are only a few colors available, hence those are the colors seen most frequently. I prefer to buy from the flag store in Oslo or online giving me more options in models and color. I also took a look at the Hermés thread today, but I feel the Kardashian family has made me loose interest in these bags. I love the scarves though


----------



## Fendilove

I would go with the Dillon... As other's have stated, the Dillon is sleek and the shape of the bag is really nice. I feel like the Hamilton is an obvious MK - whereas the Dillon is understated but still a great bag. (I'm also partial to Dillon, so my opinion is very subjective


----------



## keishapie1973

My new guilty pleasure is the show Little Women: Atlanta. Most of the ladies on there carry MK......[emoji4]


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Hey ladies 

How are you all? Hope you are all keeping well.  

Haven't been around here for a while as I've had a lot going on which meant I was MIA for a while  Back now though


----------



## BeachBagGal

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How are you all? Hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> Haven't been around here for a while as I've had a lot going on which meant I was MIA for a while  Back now though



Welcome back! Any new fun goodies to post?!!


----------



## Stephg

Did some outlet and baby shopping today. This was so cute I had to share, Madelines first purse lol! Will get her an MK when she's older!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Did some outlet and baby shopping today. This was so cute I had to share, Madelines first purse lol! Will get her an MK when she's older!
> 
> View attachment 3419480



That's so cute!!!  And perfect for her age!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Did some outlet and baby shopping today. This was so cute I had to share, Madelines first purse lol! Will get her an MK when she's older!
> 
> View attachment 3419480



Awww how cute! Much more appropriate for a little one. [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> How are you all? Hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> Haven't been around here for a while as I've had a lot going on which meant I was MIA for a while  Back now though



Welcome back, hope life's calmer for you now 



Stephg said:


> Did some outlet and baby shopping today. This was so cute I had to share, Madelines first purse lol! Will get her an MK when she's older!
> 
> View attachment 3419480



That's so cute! Plenty of time for proper purses later on [emoji106]


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

BeachBagGal said:


> Welcome back! Any new fun goodies to post?!!


Thank you. Not yet, hoping to pick up another Selma on eBay. Just waiting on more photos before I post in the authenticate thread.

I nearly bought a Hamilton in TK Maxx but backed away as it didn't have a zipper close and I'm not a fan of the button close where the top is half open 



Stephg said:


> Did some outlet and baby shopping today. This was so cute I had to share, Madelines first purse lol! Will get her an MK when she's older!
> 
> View attachment 3419480


This is super cute, kids accessories are so adorable. Its so adorable to see them walking along with their own handbags and pushing their doll in prams. Oh the innocence 



Suz82 said:


> Welcome back, hope life's calmer for you now


Thank you, it certainly is, nice to be back to normality


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Did some outlet and baby shopping today. This was so cute I had to share, Madelines first purse lol! Will get her an MK when she's older!
> 
> View attachment 3419480



Absolutely adorable!!! Wish you lived close by so we could shop and so Callie and maddie can have a play date!

Also I can't stop thinking of keishapies dark dune medium Riley!! I should have gotten it when it was on sale at nordies!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! Wish you lived close by so we could shop and so Callie and maddie can have a play date!
> 
> Also I can't stop thinking of keishapies dark dune medium Riley!! I should have gotten it when it was on sale at nordies!



LOL!!! I love that bag. It's probably my favorite MK....[emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! Wish you lived close by so we could shop and so Callie and maddie can have a play date!
> 
> Also I can't stop thinking of keishapies dark dune medium Riley!! I should have gotten it when it was on sale at nordies!



Haha that would be so cute! All my mommy friends are far away, none of my closer friends have any babies


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Haha that would be so cute! All my mommy friends are far away, none of my closer friends have any babies



Exactly! Same here.. My best friend just got preggo but she is 8 hours away!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Good morning...a bit tired today,  pulled a double shift at the ER yesterday and having house guests today. Hopefully it will be a nice weekend. Just stumbled over selma medium in pale blue with silver hardware. Looks fantastic but the seller is overpricing. I'll pay close attention to this one. Love that color. Wore my colorblock selma yesterday, got quite a few looks and comments!  So glad I found it!


----------



## Kelly M

Hi everyone! I just joined after stalking for several months  Hope y'all had a nice weekend! 

I don't have any MK bags, but have been eyeballing and drooling over some for years now. Just recently I found a large Selma in luggage, which I think will be the perfect "first" to add to my collection. Planning on buying it ASAP since I can finally justify it  Only MK item that I own is the silver Cooper watch (in my avatar actually). Been using it non-stop for a year and I can't get enough of it. I'm sure it'll be the same for my future bags 

Just a question - I've read that the Sutton is discontinued..? I'm in the US and I find them all the time at Marshall's. Anyone know why that is?


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined after stalking for several months  Hope y'all had a nice weekend!
> 
> I don't have any MK bags, but have been eyeballing and drooling over some for years now. Just recently I found a large Selma in luggage, which I think will be the perfect "first" to add to my collection. Planning on buying it ASAP since I can finally justify it  Only MK item that I own is the silver Cooper watch (in my avatar actually). Been using it non-stop for a year and I can't get enough of it. I'm sure it'll be the same for my future bags
> 
> Just a question - I've read that the Sutton is discontinued..? I'm in the US and I find them all the time at Marshall's. Anyone know why that is?


Congratulations on deciding on your first MK bag.  My first was also the large Selma in luggage.  That bag got me hooked on MK bags.  You'll love it.  It's the perfect medium brown color for year round use.

I think Marshall's and stores like it get prior season MK bags.  That's why you'd still see the Sutton there.


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on deciding on your first MK bag.  My first was also the large Selma in luggage.  That bag got me hooked on MK bags.  You'll love it.  It's the perfect medium brown color for year round use.
> 
> I think Marshall's and stores like it get prior season MK bags.  That's why you'd still see the Sutton there.


Oh, that's so funny! I agree - I think it'll be the first year-round bag. I've always loved the look of the Selmas, so I'm sure this purchase will really kickstart my obsession! 

Regarding Marshall's getting prior season bags, that does make sense! I've seen mainly black and navy blue Suttons floating around there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Did some outlet and baby shopping today. This was so cute I had to share, Madelines first purse lol! Will get her an MK when she's older!
> 
> View attachment 3419480


 That is beyond adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Kelly M said:


> Oh, that's so funny! I agree - I think it'll be the first year-round bag. I've always loved the look of the Selmas, so I'm sure this purchase will really kickstart my obsession!
> 
> Regarding Marshall's getting prior season bags, that does make sense! I've seen mainly black and navy blue Suttons floating around there.



yep, typically they get past seasons colors, styles and so forth. Being the discontinued the Sutton it will be available at stores of that kind.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> . I keep reminding myself that she will only be so small for such a short time, whether I'm tired or not - try to enjoy it. I have to keep reminding myself



For sure, it's hard when your in the thick of it though. I know having my first grandbaby, man.. so easy lol. It all comes back to you, it doesn't phase you anymore which is nice, i know with my first eons ago it felt overwhelming at times, but i can attest to the fact it goes fast... even my youngest is almost a man...


----------



## jeep317

Kelly M said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined after stalking for several months  Hope y'all had a nice weekend!
> 
> I don't have any MK bags, but have been eyeballing and drooling over some for years now. Just recently I found a large Selma in luggage, which I think will be the perfect "first" to add to my collection. Planning on buying it ASAP since I can finally justify it  Only MK item that I own is the silver Cooper watch (in my avatar actually). Been using it non-stop for a year and I can't get enough of it. I'm sure it'll be the same for my future bags
> 
> Just a question - I've read that the Sutton is discontinued..? I'm in the US and I find them all the time at Marshall's. Anyone know why that is?


I wish I could find a Sutton in TJM or Marshall's...Lately it's outlet bags, Jet Set totes, and an occasional Hamilton.


----------



## Kelly M

jeep317 said:


> I wish I could find a Sutton in TJM or Marshall's...Lately it's outlet bags, Jet Set totes, and an occasional Hamilton.


The only Jet Sets I see are either in white or black... Never seen a Hamilton around here!


----------



## Sandra.AT

have you seen the new MK bag called "Mercer"? I saw it and i think it looks beautiful .. the leather is so soft and it is a light weighted bag which you can put on the shoulder and crossbody with a strap.. I love the plum and oyster colour on this bag..
I saw also the new interion lining and I like it.. this bag have just the lining in the middle pocket..
What do you think about this bag? Will it be a classic one or will it quickly disappear? 

http://www.michaelkors.com/mercer-large-bonded-leather-tote/_/R-US_30F6GM9T3L?No=6&color=0230


----------



## myluvofbags

Sandra.AT said:


> have you seen the new MK bag called "Mercer"? I saw it and i think it looks beautiful .. the leather is so soft and it is a light weighted bag which you can put on the shoulder and crossbody with a strap.. I love the plum and oyster colour on this bag..
> I saw also the new interion lining and I like it.. this bag have just the lining in the middle pocket..
> What do you think about this bag? Will it be a classic one or will it quickly disappear?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/mercer-large-bonded-leather-tote/_/R-US_30F6GM9T3L?No=6&color=0230


It is beautiful, I have seen the plum color in person, yet most of us are on the fence as it is bonded leather, there is a recent thread regarding this, I definitely will not pay full price for it


----------



## Sandra.AT

myluvofbags said:


> It is beautiful, I have seen the plum color in person, yet most of us are on the fence as it is bonded leather, there is a recent thread regarding this, I definitely will not pay full price for it


 
Thank you  i read the recent thread and you are right i will wait for a sale and not pay full price.. If felt like real soft leather .. It even felt luxourious haha i got fooled [emoji4]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Not MK, but I hope it's okey to post anyway. Today is our wedding anniversery! Married for twelwe years, together for 19 years! My husband suprised me with this beautiful ring and an Hermés silk scarf in my favorite colors. Sooo very incredibly happy!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not MK, but I hope it's okey to post anyway. Today is our wedding anniversery! Married for twelwe years, together for 19 years! My husband suprised me with this beautiful ring and an Hermés silk scarf in my favorite colors. Sooo very incredibly happy!
> View attachment 3445408
> View attachment 3445409



Gorgeous!!  Happy Anniversary!!  What a beautiful ring!!!  Love the pastels in your scarf.  It will go perfectly with your light blue Fulton flats & Selma!!


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not MK, but I hope it's okey to post anyway. Today is our wedding anniversery! Married for twelwe years, together for 19 years! My husband suprised me with this beautiful ring and an Hermés silk scarf in my favorite colors. Sooo very incredibly happy!
> View attachment 3445408
> View attachment 3445409



Beautiful ring and scarf!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!  Happy Anniversary!!  What a beautiful ring!!!  Love the pastels in your scarf.  It will go perfectly with your light blue Fulton flats!!


Thank you! Glad you liked them. DH knows his wife's taste! The scarf looks so good  next to my pale blue selma too....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Beautiful ring and scarf!


Thank you! I'm so in love them them..(and in my DH of course)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not MK, but I hope it's okey to post anyway. Today is our wedding anniversery! Married for twelwe years, together for 19 years! My husband suprised me with this beautiful ring and an Hermés silk scarf in my favorite colors. Sooo very incredibly happy!
> View attachment 3445408
> View attachment 3445409



Awww both are gorgeous!!! Happy anniv! Nice job hubby. [emoji106]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww both are gorgeous!!! Happy anniv! Nice job hubby. [emoji106]


 Thank you, I think he did a good job too


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not MK, but I hope it's okey to post anyway. Today is our wedding anniversery! Married for twelwe years, together for 19 years! My husband suprised me with this beautiful ring and an Hermés silk scarf in my favorite colors. Sooo very incredibly happy!
> View attachment 3445408
> View attachment 3445409


Gorgeous! What terrific gifts on a great milestone, Congratulations


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous! What terrific gifts on a great milestone, Congratulations


 Thank you. He knows me well


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not MK, but I hope it's okey to post anyway. Today is our wedding anniversery! Married for twelwe years, together for 19 years! My husband suprised me with this beautiful ring and an Hermés silk scarf in my favorite colors. Sooo very incredibly happy!
> View attachment 3445408
> View attachment 3445409


Congratulations, what a beautiful gift!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MKbaglover said:


> Congratulations, what a beautiful gift!


 Thank you, yes he is really the best husband ever


----------



## Sandra.AT

When is the best time to buy a mk bag in the usa (L.A) before christmas or after christmas regarding sale? Do you know how much can i expect? 50% but just on the "older" bags (autumn releases) or on all bags? I'm from 23-30 december in L.A


----------



## iheart_purses

Travelling to Paris soon!! Yay[emoji1] trying to decide which crossbody to take, I've possibly narrowed it down to one of these two for weight, colour to match my wardrobe, space inside. So which one would you take? Any advice, tips anything. Never been to Europe before.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3450726
> 
> Travelling to Paris soon!! Yay[emoji1] trying to decide which crossbody to take, I've possibly narrowed it down to one of these two for weight, colour to match my wardrobe, space inside. So which one would you take? Any advice, tips anything. Never been to Europe before.


Lucky you! I would go for the Selma since it's still late summer, and the color is easy to pair and looks stunning! Have a nice trip!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3450726
> 
> Travelling to Paris soon!! Yay[emoji1] trying to decide which crossbody to take, I've possibly narrowed it down to one of these two for weight, colour to match my wardrobe, space inside. So which one would you take? Any advice, tips anything. Never been to Europe before.



I would go with the Natasha! [emoji3]It can fit a lot and has the extra security of the zip flap. Plus you could smush it into a suitcase if need to because of the soft pebbled leather. Have fun in Paris!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3450726
> 
> Travelling to Paris soon!! Yay[emoji1] trying to decide which crossbody to take, I've possibly narrowed it down to one of these two for weight, colour to match my wardrobe, space inside. So which one would you take? Any advice, tips anything. Never been to Europe before.



What color is your Natasha btw?


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> I would go with the Natasha! [emoji3]It can fit a lot and has the extra security of the zip flap. Plus you could smush it into a suitcase if need to because of the soft pebbled leather. Have fun in Paris!


+1
I'd go with the soft leather bag over saffiano for personal travel.  It will be more comfortable overall.


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3450726
> 
> Travelling to Paris soon!! Yay[emoji1] trying to decide which crossbody to take, I've possibly narrowed it down to one of these two for weight, colour to match my wardrobe, space inside. So which one would you take? Any advice, tips anything. Never been to Europe before.





BeachBagGal said:


> I would go with the Natasha! [emoji3]It can fit a lot and has the extra security of the zip flap. Plus you could smush it into a suitcase if need to because of the soft pebbled leather. Have fun in Paris!





ubo22 said:


> +1
> I'd go with the soft leather bag over saffiano for personal travel.  It will be more comfortable overall.



+2 It's soft leather and very pretty....


----------



## Quartzite

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3450726
> 
> Travelling to Paris soon!! Yay[emoji1] trying to decide which crossbody to take, I've possibly narrowed it down to one of these two for weight, colour to match my wardrobe, space inside. So which one would you take? Any advice, tips anything. Never been to Europe before.


How exciting! Have a wonderful trip  I also am voting for the Natasha, because it's soft and easy to hold against the body. The Selma will be inconvenient during travel because it's rigid and will just bang against you.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So..ever looked at your collection and thought that you have too many bags...? I think I do. I've sold my pale blue selma messenger today, and I put my lilac crossbody messenger up for sale as well ( and yes, it is the one I worked so hard to get my hands on this summer). Guess I finally learned that lilac is not my color, and not to shop by impulse. I've  only worn it once this summer, and I think I have enough SS bags ( selma colorblock nude / white /peanut, selma and cynthia in ballet, pale blue selma, blossom medium messenger crossbody ).
I think I can sell that one without regrets. I might replace them with something in Merlot..? Anyone else cleaning out their closet?


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> So..ever looked at your collection and thought that you have too many bags...? I think I do. I've sold my pale blue selma messenger today, and I put my lilac crossbody messenger up for sale as well ( and yes, it is the one I worked so hard to get my hands on this summer). Guess I finally learned that lilac is not my color, and not to shop by impulse. I've  only worn it once this summer, and I think I have enough SS bags ( selma colorblock nude / white /peanut, selma and cynthia in ballet, pale blue selma, blossom medium messenger crossbody ).
> I think I can sell that one without regrets. I might replace them with something in Merlot..? Anyone else cleaning out their closet?



Same. I've sold a bunch recently and am trying to think harder before buying. I find myself branching out more and more to other brands. There are very few MK styles that I still like and find functional for my lifestyle. My DR Selma isn't getting much use lately but I don't think I'll sell it, I love looking at her too much. I do love the plum colour that just came out, I bought the jet set wallet because I HAD to have the colour. My husband thinks I'm nuts buying and selling so much, but I don't find myself bag content - does that even exist?!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> So..ever looked at your collection and thought that you have too many bags...? I think I do. I've sold my pale blue selma messenger today, and I put my lilac crossbody messenger up for sale as well ( and yes, it is the one I worked so hard to get my hands on this summer). Guess I finally learned that lilac is not my color, and not to shop by impulse. I've  only worn it once this summer, and I think I have enough SS bags ( selma colorblock nude / white /peanut, selma and cynthia in ballet, pale blue selma, blossom medium messenger crossbody ).
> I think I can sell that one without regrets. I might replace them with something in Merlot..? Anyone else cleaning out their closet?


I have a lot of MK bags now (13 total), but still don't regret any purchase.  I use almost every bag regularly in rotation, as needed, and whenever I pull a bag out of my closet to use, I fall in love with it again just like when I first bought it. So I haven't yet come to the point of wanting to sell anything.  However, I will not be purchasing any new MK bags in the near future, as I've filled out my collection with colorful satchels (Selmas and Sutton), soft and saffiano leather totes (Mirandas, Hamiltons, Izzy), and clutches (Berkeleys).  Anything else I would be purchasing now would be redundant in use or color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> So..ever looked at your collection and thought that you have too many bags...? I think I do. I've sold my pale blue selma messenger today, and I put my lilac crossbody messenger up for sale as well ( and yes, it is the one I worked so hard to get my hands on this summer). Guess I finally learned that lilac is not my color, and not to shop by impulse. I've  only worn it once this summer, and I think I have enough SS bags ( selma colorblock nude / white /peanut, selma and cynthia in ballet, pale blue selma, blossom medium messenger crossbody ).
> I think I can sell that one without regrets. I might replace them with something in Merlot..? Anyone else cleaning out their closet?



My collection is forever changing. I'm normally brand loyal but recently decided to branch out. I'm loving the newest releases by Coach plus I don't like the direction that MK is taking. I still see some of his new releases and think, maybe, I'll get that once it goes on clearance but I definitely won't buy any at full price. So, MK still dominates my collection but that's changing. I'm selling bags and acquiring new ones. That's honestly part of the fun for me.....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So, I've decided that I am, or at least I'm going to try to be bag content for a while. I feel I have to many, and  I'm running out of bag space. I've sold my pale blue messenger, and my lilac crossbody messenger will probably sell today. I've decided to put the money towards my warderobe, and have invested in some additions to my fall warderobe. A burgundy/navy/black/white scarf from By Malene Birger, and a burgundy Inwear knitted jacket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 That's not me in the photo,  it's from an online store here in Norway. What do you think ?


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> So, I've decided that I am, or at least I'm going to try to be bag content for a while. I feel I have to many, and  I'm running out of bag space. I've sold my pale blue messenger, and my lilac crossbody messenger will probably sell today. I've decided to put the money towards my warderobe, and have invested in some additions to my fall warderobe. A burgundy/navy/black/white scarf from By Malene Birger, and a burgundy Inwear knitted jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455281
> View attachment 3455282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not me in the photo,  it's from an online store here in Norway. What do you think ?


Both are pretty but I really like the scarf, the colours are perfect to match with lots of things!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MKbaglover said:


> Both are pretty but I really like the scarf, the colours are perfect to match with lots of things!


Thank you! Yes, the scarf is very easy to pair with colors like black, white, grey, navy, burgundy, and I think it will go great with my navy Hamilton, black and grey Hamilton and grey selma. I wore it with navy today, looked great! The jacket has a hint of rust in it, so it goes very well with beige as well. Very happy with my new additions!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Both are pretty but I really like the scarf, the colours are perfect to match with lots of things!


+1


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Does anyone have this bracelet ( or one similar)? I purchased this last year but have never worn it because when I close it it is so wide my whole hand can slip through. Can some of these links be removed or am I closing it incorrectly?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> So, I've decided that I am, or at least I'm going to try to be bag content for a while. I feel I have to many, and  I'm running out of bag space. I've sold my pale blue messenger, and my lilac crossbody messenger will probably sell today. I've decided to put the money towards my warderobe, and have invested in some additions to my fall warderobe. A burgundy/navy/black/white scarf from By Malene Birger, and a burgundy Inwear knitted jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455281
> View attachment 3455282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not me in the photo,  it's from an online store here in Norway. What do you think ?


Love this scarf it's perfect for fall and the colours are gorgeous[emoji7] I'm gonna spend the afternoon doing some online shopping for fall clothes and accessories now!


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Does anyone have this bracelet ( or one similar)? I purchased this last year but have never worn it because when I close it it is so wide my whole hand can slip through. Can some of these links be removed or am I closing it incorrectly?
> 
> View attachment 3457110
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457111



I don't have any of his jewelry but since it's a toggle clasp, I'm sure you can have some links taken out to adjust the size for your wrist.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this scarf it's perfect for fall and the colours are gorgeous[emoji7] I'm gonna spend the afternoon doing some online shopping for fall clothes and accessories now!


Thank you! I have worn this scarf and jacket several times already and I love the colors! Good luck shopping!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you! I have worn this scarf and jacket several times already and I love the colors! Good luck shopping!


You're welcome! I definitely lucked out, there were lots of Labour Day deals, so I ended up buying lots of jeans, scarves, and sweaters. I just need to pick up a couple pairs of shoes and of course cozy clothes[emoji5]


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> You're welcome! I definitely lucked out, there were lots of Labour Day deals, so I ended up buying lots of jeans, scarves, and sweaters. I just need to pick up a couple pairs of shoes and of course cozy clothes[emoji5]



You might not need it, apparently this humidity is continuing.....


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> You might not need it, apparently this humidity is continuing.....


I've decided to ignore the humidity and proceed to fall, I'm delusional in hoping the weather will adjust to accommodate me. Also it's supposed to be decent next Wednesday and Thursday, so I've got that to look forward to[emoji5] If you see a girl in fall clothing, getting strange looks from those still "enjoying the heat" there's a 99% chance it's me or my soon-to-be bff.


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> I've decided to ignore the humidity and proceed to fall, I'm delusional in hoping the weather will adjust to accommodate me. Also it's supposed to be decent next Wednesday and Thursday, so I've got that to look forward to[emoji5] If you see a girl in fall clothing, getting strange looks from those still "enjoying the heat" there's a 99% chance it's me or my soon-to-be bff.



Ahaha! I've already got my fall bags and wallet out.... I'm over this crap weather. Right there with ya girl!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> Ahaha! I've already got my fall bags and wallet out.... I'm over this crap weather. Right there with ya girl!


Glad to know I'm not alone, I hate to complain about warm weather but the humidity is too much. Oh that reminds me, I bought a fall bag before I went away, I'll post pictures this evening once I'm home!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I watched the runway show. Some really cute retro looking swimsuits. I especially liked the brown one with beading, although not the most practical [emoji14]. Anyone else watch? Thoughts?


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> I watched the runway show. Some really cute retro looking swimsuits. I especially liked the brown one with beading, although not the most practical [emoji14]. Anyone else watch? Thoughts?



I didn't get to watch it live but did go back & watch it on youtube.  I guess I'm old school & long for the look of polished models.  I guess the trend is flat, unkept hair.  I found that to be distracting.  I don't care for the high water pants trend or the ugly, super high platform shoes.  No wonder Bella Hadid fell.  Those shoes are not practical at all & are just asking for a broken ankle.  I was not very impressed with the purses in the show either.  I may be in the minority but I was not excited at all.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> I didn't get to watch it live but did go back & watch it on youtube.  I guess I'm old school & long for the look of polished models.  I guess the trend is flat, unkept hair.  I found that to be distracting.  I don't care for the high water pants trend or the ugly, super high platform shoes.  No wonder Bella Hadid fell.  Those shoes are not practical at all & are just asking for a broken ankle.  I was not very impressed with the purses in the show either.  I may be in the minority but I was not excited at all.



I didn't watch it live either. I didn't see her fall? Yikes. They must have edited that out. The way they wore the crossbodies super high on the chest drove me nuts.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MK is now shipping to the UK online!


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> MK is now shipping to the UK online!



Great news!  I never understood why MK didn't ship to the UK in the first place.


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> I didn't watch it live either. I didn't see her fall? Yikes. They must have edited that out. The way they wore the crossbodies super high on the chest drove me nuts.



The fall was edited out of the Runway video but there are videos of it on Youtube.  It wasn't a big surprise to me given those atrocious high platform shoes & the multiple turns of the runway.  I have never liked those shoes going all the way back to the 70's.  I did try to wear them back then but found out that style was not for me after a couple of sprained ankles.

Didn't like how high they wore the crossbodies either.  Didn't look natural.  I was not fond of the super long cuffs on the shirt sleeves; didn't like them for Fall & still don't like them for Spring & Summer.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> I didn't watch it live either. I didn't see her fall? Yikes. They must have edited that out. The way they wore the crossbodies super high on the chest drove me nuts.


Right?!  I thought cross-body bags weren't supposed to fall under your armpit.  LOL!  I couldn't figure out how they'd get them off.  They probably had to lift their arms straight up and have someone remove them vertically.  LOL!


cdtracing said:


> The fall was edited out of the Runway video but there are videos of it on Youtube.  It wasn't a big surprise to me given those atrocious high platform shoes & the multiple turns of the runway.  I have never liked those shoes going all the way back to the 70's.  I did try to wear them back then but found out that style was not for me after a couple of sprained ankles.
> 
> Didn't like how high they wore the crossbodies either.  Didn't look natural.  I was not fond of the super long cuffs on the shirt sleeves; didn't like them for Fall & still don't like them for Spring & Summer.


I had to go to Youtube to see that fall you mentioned.  Wow!  Those platform shoes are really dangerous. 
I thought the show was just okay.  Nothing really got me excited.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Right?!  I thought cross-body bags weren't supposed to fall under your armpit.  LOL!  I couldn't figure out how they'd get them off.  They probably had to lift their arms straight up and have someone remove them vertically.  LOL!
> 
> I had to go to Youtube to see that fall you mentioned.  Wow!  Those platform shoes are really dangerous.
> I thought the show was just okay.  Nothing really got me excited.



I just watched the fall. Eek!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Okey Girls,  I need some serious help. My husband just came home telling me that for the first time in years (!!) spouses are invited to attend the Christmas party held for the first time with the new firm and with an entire weekend at a five stars hotel. My husband is one of the CEO's there, and I haven't met anyone that he works with. WHAT AM I GOING TO WEAR!!!??? It is a formal party, heavy on the jewellry front. Anyone? Stores that shipping to Norway? I prefer classy dresses with 3/4 arms or something... ( feeling a bit lost...). At least I know what bag to wear!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey Girls,  I need some serious help. My husband just came home telling me that for the first time in years (!!) spouses are invited to attend the Christmas party held for the first time with the new firm and with an entire weekend at a five stars hotel. My husband is one of the CEO's there, and I haven't met anyone that he works with. WHAT AM I GOING TO WEAR!!!??? It is a formal party, heavy on the jewellry front. Anyone? Stores that shipping to Norway? I prefer classy dresses with 3/4 arms or something... ( feeling a bit lost...). At least I know what bag to wear!!



Oh wow! Sounds swanky! Great that you have the bag figured out. That's VERY important [emoji3]! So let's start with what bag you're carrying?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I'm wearing the python Berkley black/gold with MK matching high heels. I'm thinking something black, or navy? Not into red or orange. I have this dress, a sequin dress, but I'm not sure..


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3475545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the python Berkley black/gold with MK matching high heels. I'm thinking something black, or navy? Not into red or orange. I have this dress, a sequin dress, but I'm not sure..


Great. I show my husband this dress and he doesn't like it which is VERY annoying as it hangs in my closet. So I'm back at square one. I did find the PERFECT dress today, but of course it was sold out in my size. Anyone??


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Great. I show my husband this dress and he doesn't like it which is VERY annoying as it hangs in my closet. So I'm back at square one. I did find the PERFECT dress today, but of course it was sold out in my size. Anyone??


Why doesn't he like the dress?  Is it the shiny sequins?  I think it would go perfectly with your black python Berkley clutch and matching shoes.  Maybe he's thinking it will be too much sparkle?

What's your absolute favorite color?  You could also find that color in a nice long gown and still couple it with your black python clutch and matching shoes.  The sparkly black can go with anything.  I own a black metal mesh envelope clutch with optional silver shoulder chain (very metallic and shimmery) and can carry it to almost any formal event no matter what I'm wearing.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Why doesn't he like the dress?  Is it the shiny sequins?  I think it would go perfectly with your black python Berkley clutch and matching shoes.  Maybe he's thinking it will be too much sparkle?
> 
> What's your absolute favorite color?  You could also find that color in a nice long gown and still couple it with your black python clutch and matching shoes.  The sparkly black can go with anything.  I own a black metal mesh envelope clutch with optional silver shoulder chain (very metallic and shimmery) and can carry it to almost any formal event no matter what I'm wearing.


I don't know why he didn't like it. Perhaps since I showed him a photo and not me in the dress. My husband is in the jewelry business so I don't think he minds the sparkle...oh why did I even show him the dress. I should have just put it on the actual night... My favorite colors are beige and navy, and I have a dress with nude details in it but I'm  not sure it's classy enough..
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this one in all black. Classy, but simple?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I don't know why he didn't like it. Perhaps since I showed him a photo and not me in the dress. My husband is in the jewelry business so I don't think he minds the sparkle...oh why did I even show him the dress. I should have just put it on the actual night... My favorite colors are beige and navy, and I have a dress with nude details in it but I'm  not sure it's classy enough..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475944
> 
> And this one in all black. Classy, but simple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475946


Others may have a different opinion, but it sounds like there's going to be a lot of bling bling with all the jewelry around at the holiday party.  You may want to avoid the simple and go more sparkly, unless you will be wearing a lot of sparkly jewelry of your own.  I'm not a fan of the dress with nude detailing.  I think it looks too cocktail-dressy.  The all black dress would work if you'll be wearing some stunning jewelry.  Otherwise, I think it will be too plain.

A navy gown would look fabulous with your black python clutch and matching shoes.  I don't usually like black and navy together, but for evening/formal wear I think the combination looks very sophisticated.  Especially when one of the colors is sparkly (i.e., either the gown or your accessories).

Can you go longer with the dress length, or is the knee length more appropriate for this event?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I agree that the sparkly dress is the best one of these three. I think I can go mid calf in length,  but floor length is too formal. This is the perfect dress, but I missed out in it in my size...


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I agree that the sparkly dress is the best one of these three. I think I can go mid calf in length,  but floor length is too formal. This is the perfect dress, but I missed out in it in my size...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475961


In that case, you should stick with your original choice.  Maybe he'll like it better when you're wearing it.  You might want to give him a sneak peek by modeling your outfit beforehand so he see how it will look with the clutch and shoes.  Men tend to have trouble visualizing things.  If he sees it in person, he may come around.


----------



## cdtracing

Have you tried on the original dress with the shoes & bag for him to see it on you?  Perhaps you can find another black lace dress like the one you liked but sold out in your size.  If a long length is too formal, perhaps a tea length style will be appropriate.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3475545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the python Berkley black/gold with MK matching high heels. I'm thinking something black, or navy? Not into red or orange. I have this dress, a sequin dress, but I'm not sure..



Pretty bag - good choice. I agree with the other ladies that you should try on the whole ensemble together. If you/he isn't feeling it then Plan B.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi everyone!  Just came back from my vacation and I visted the MK flagstore. I bought....nothing! I've never been in a store that made me feel so uncomfortable! The girl that worked there ( perhaps 20 years old??) footfollowed my the entire time taking non stop about the products. When ever I stopped to look or feel at something she imidiately picked it up from the drawer for me to try on. I didn't want to try anything on. I wanted to browse,  take it all in. I did look at the furballs and regret not buying three of them, but she was so annoyingly overhappy intense that I walked out. Not the experiance I had hoped for. Are all MK stores like this?


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone!  Just came back from my vacation and I visted the MK flagstore. I bought....nothing! I've never been in a store that made me feel so uncomfortable! The girl that worked there ( perhaps 20 years old??) footfollowed my the entire time taking non stop about the products. When ever I stopped to look or feel at something she imidiately picked it up from the drawer for me to try on. I didn't want to try anything on. I wanted to browse,  take it all in. I did look at the furballs and regret not buying three of them, but she was so annoyingly overhappy intense that I walked out. Not the experiance I had hoped for. Are all MK stores like this?


I've been in some like that and had the same experience as you, it was so frustrating- I waked out.  I knew about all the bags and didn't need to be followed and pounced on every time I paused at a bag.  It made me not pause at a bag, I kept saying I'm fine, just looking etc. I now avoid going in if the shop is empty.  I once needed a small black bag and liked an extra small Ava.   When I went to purchase they couldn't find a fresh one and so they said I had to get the display one (which was scratched and covered in makeup, chocolate marks etc) I asked if they would discount it and got a flat no.  The SA took it out of my hands and went to take it to the counter to pay.  I then said but I'm not going to buy it looking like that, she looked visibly shocked/ astounded that I wasn't going to pay full price for a filthy/ scratched bag- she even asked are you sure?!  It wasn't the only shop to sell small black bags!  It rarely go near the place now and have been in once or twice this year.  The only MK bags I have purchased this year (about 2) were from the US.


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone!  Just came back from my vacation and I visted the MK flagstore. I bought....nothing! I've never been in a store that made me feel so uncomfortable! The girl that worked there ( perhaps 20 years old??) footfollowed my the entire time taking non stop about the products. When ever I stopped to look or feel at something she imidiately picked it up from the drawer for me to try on. I didn't want to try anything on. I wanted to browse,  take it all in. I did look at the furballs and regret not buying three of them, but she was so annoyingly overhappy intense that I walked out. Not the experiance I had hoped for. Are all MK stores like this?



Sorry you had such an annoying visit! The ones I've been in didn't follow me around, but did continually ask me if I needed help with anything. It makes you want to just walk out!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone!  Just came back from my vacation and I visted the MK flagstore. I bought....nothing! I've never been in a store that made me feel so uncomfortable! The girl that worked there ( perhaps 20 years old??) footfollowed my the entire time taking non stop about the products. When ever I stopped to look or feel at something she imidiately picked it up from the drawer for me to try on. I didn't want to try anything on. I wanted to browse,  take it all in. I did look at the furballs and regret not buying three of them, but she was so annoyingly overhappy intense that I walked out. Not the experiance I had hoped for. Are all MK stores like this?


I'm sorry you has such an unpleasant experience.  The last time I was in one of the boutiques, the SA acknowledged me & ask if I needed any help.  I told her No, I was just looking but would call her if I needed anything.  She just checked back with me a couple of times but for the most part, left me alone.  I hate to have a SA follow me all over the store.  I did have that experience the last time I was at the Coach store.  Some stores are like that & others are not.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi everyone!  Just came back from my vacation and I visted the MK flagstore. I bought....nothing! I've never been in a store that made me feel so uncomfortable! The girl that worked there ( perhaps 20 years old??) footfollowed my the entire time taking non stop about the products. When ever I stopped to look or feel at something she imidiately picked it up from the drawer for me to try on. I didn't want to try anything on. I wanted to browse,  take it all in. I did look at the furballs and regret not buying three of them, but she was so annoyingly overhappy intense that I walked out. Not the experiance I had hoped for. Are all MK stores like this?


Okey...so some of you might remember my experience described above, but what you don't know is what happened after I called the store manager and delivered my complaint. I had a long and pleasent conversation with the store manager, and guess what arrived today... I recieved a big box from the Michael Kors store filled with goodies....! I recieved a beautiful long handwritten card, a gorgeous cosmetic bag in luggage with ghw, and the Admiral fur pom pom in navy/black! Wow....now THAT is customer service!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so some of you might remember my experience described above, but what you don't know is what happened after I called the store manager and delivered my complaint. I had a long and pleasent conversation with the store manager, and guess what arrived today... I recieved a big box from the Michael Kors store filled with goodies....! I recieved a beautiful long handwritten card, a gorgeous cosmetic bag in luggage with ghw, and the Admiral fur pom pom in navy/black! Wow....now THAT is customer service!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499101
> View attachment 3499103
> View attachment 3499104


Oh wow that's fantastic!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so some of you might remember my experience described above, but what you don't know is what happened after I called the store manager and delivered my complaint. I had a long and pleasent conversation with the store manager, and guess what arrived today... I recieved a big box from the Michael Kors store filled with goodies....! I recieved a beautiful long handwritten card, a gorgeous cosmetic bag in luggage with ghw, and the Admiral fur pom pom in navy/black! Wow....now THAT is customer service!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499101
> View attachment 3499103
> View attachment 3499104


It's good to hear that they're making a point of trying to resolve customer complaints and rectify the issues caused by poor customer service on the part of in-store staff. Glad everything worked out for you[emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so some of you might remember my experience described above, but what you don't know is what happened after I called the store manager and delivered my complaint. I had a long and pleasent conversation with the store manager, and guess what arrived today... I recieved a big box from the Michael Kors store filled with goodies....! I recieved a beautiful long handwritten card, a gorgeous cosmetic bag in luggage with ghw, and the Admiral fur pom pom in navy/black! Wow....now THAT is customer service!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499101
> View attachment 3499103
> View attachment 3499104



This is AWESOME!!!  This post needs a  button!!!


----------



## San7213

Just joined.
I have a Michael kors addiction and would love to share my pictures once I figure out how to downsize them or adjust my cell camera. Maybe someone can give me advice.
Also we have a Michael kors coming to our outlet stores yay


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hey all! I have a question. I purchased a MK Essex satchel for my Mom a little over two years ago from Macy's. The clip attachment that keeps it attached to the strap ring won't stay in it's groove and stay attached (see pix) so therefore you can't use the strap unless you directly clip into the strap, which is a little tacky. Hope that makes sense? Went on MK site and says 1 year warranty. So do you think the best bet is to just find a new strap on ebay or etsy (hopefully something that will look similar) since it's warranty is voided? Thanks in advance for your help! [emoji3]


	

		
			
		

		
	
 How it is supposed to look, but won't stay this way. The clip keeps sliding out of the hole. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 These two pieces are supposed to be attached, but won't stay this way.


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> Hey all! I have a question. I purchased a MK Essex satchel for my Mom a little over two years ago from Macy's. The clip attachment that keeps it attached to the strap ring won't stay in it's groove and stay attached (see pix) so therefore you can't use the strap unless you directly clip into the strap, which is a little tacky. Hope that makes sense? Went on MK site and says 1 year warranty. So do you think the best bet is to just find a new strap on ebay or etsy (hopefully something that will look similar) since it's warranty is voided? Thanks in advance for your help! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3501863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it is supposed to look, but won't stay this way. The clip keeps sliding out of the hole.
> 
> View attachment 3501864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two pieces are supposed to be attached, but won't stay this way.



You can get a replacement strap if you want or you can take it to a shoe/bag repair & see if they can repair it.  Since the bag is over 2 years old, this won't be covered under MK warranty. It's possible they can just replace the grooved pivot clasp.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> You can get a replacement strap if you want or you can take it to a shoe/bag repair & see if they can repair it.  Since the bag is over 2 years old, this won't be covered under MK warranty. It's possible they can just replace the grooved pivot clasp.



Know of a good seller/place for a black pebbled leather strap with silver hardware? 

Shoe/bag repair place is a good idea too. Something to think about.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Know of a good seller/place for a black pebbled leather strap with silver hardware?
> 
> Shoe/bag repair place is a good idea too. Something to think about.


I recently bought a black pebbled leather shoulder strap with silver hardware on eBay from a seller in China.  I had previously purchased a black leather belt from the same seller.  The leather is high quality and the craftsmanship of the belt and strap were very good.  You can choose your hardware color (gold, silver, or black) as well as your strap width.  The seller is wannahappy2010.  You can find the seller by doing an advanced seller search.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> I recently bought a black pebbled leather shoulder strap with silver hardware on eBay from a seller in China.  I had previously purchased a black leather belt from the same seller.  The leather is high quality and the craftsmanship of the belt and strap were very good.  You can choose your hardware color (gold, silver, or black) as well as your strap width.  The seller is wannahappy2010.  You can find the seller by doing an advanced seller search.



Thx! I'll have to check it out. [emoji3]


----------



## MIRNAJ

I have a Michael Kors North South Hamilton with snake print handle and leather belt strapping with lock so I had stored my bag in dust bag when i took it out it had a mark/stain from the handles. I tried the Michael Kors cleaner and no luck..any idea on how I can remove it?


----------



## cdtracing

MIRNAJ said:


> I have a Michael Kors North South Hamilton with snake print handle and leather belt strapping with lock so I had stored my bag in dust bag when i took it out it had a mark/stain from the handles. I tried the Michael Kors cleaner and no luck..any idea on how I can remove it?


I see you have posted this same question on 3 different threads.  Depending on how old the bag is, you can send it to MK for repair if it's still under the 1 yr warranty.  Without a picture of the bag & the mark, it's hard to say.  Is your bag leather or Saffiano?   You may want to take it to a shoe/bag repair store & see if they can remove the spot.  Or you can search the Handbag Care & Maintenance forum to see if anyone else has had this problem.  Here's the link to that forum
http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/handbag-care-maintenance.272/


----------



## ellemich16

Hi, I posted these questions in the jet set tote clubhouse thread, but no one seems to be active there. I was thinking of getting my first Michael Kors bag, particularly the outlet version logo vanilla jet set tote, the one with the top zip. Just wondering if the leather handles do darken in time? More like patina?

Also, do you think it's prone to color transfer? Once I get the outlet logo version, I'm planning to buy the saffiano top zip tote next. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## MIRNAJ

luck..any idea oon how I can remove it?


cdtracing said:


> I see you have posted this same question on 3 different threads.  Depending on how old the bag is, you can send it to MK for repair if it's still under the 1 yr warranty.  Without a picture of the bag & the mark, it's hard to say.  Is your bag leather or Saffiano?   You may want to take it to a shoe/bag repair store & see if they can remove the spot.  Or you can search the Handbag Care & Maintenance forum to see if anyone else has had this problem.  Here's the link to that forum
> http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/handbag-care-maintenance.272/


it's a blush leather..


----------



## MIRNAJ

MIRNAJ said:


> luck..any idea oon how I can remove it?
> 
> it's a blush leather..


My warranty expired this October but I'll definitely try a repair shop thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

MIRNAJ said:


> My warranty expired this October but I'll definitely try a repair shop thanks.



It's always best to store your bags with the handle in the upright position to avoid this problem. You may want to contact MK customer service & see if they can still repair the bag under warranty since the warranty only expired a few weeks ago.  Good luck & let us know how it works out.


----------



## cdtracing

ellemich16 said:


> Hi, I posted these questions in the jet set tote clubhouse thread, but no one seems to be active there. I was thinking of getting my first Michael Kors bag, particularly the outlet version logo vanilla jet set tote, the one with the top zip. Just wondering if the leather handles do darken in time? More like patina?
> 
> Also, do you think it's prone to color transfer? Once I get the outlet logo version, I'm planning to buy the saffiano top zip tote next. Really looking forward to it.



I don't own a jet set & I don't own any logo bags; it's a personal choice.  Any leather will age with time & use, particularly handles.  You can always treat leather handles to help minimize the darkening.  As for color transfer, dye from dark clothes, especially black & dark blue from jeans & such can transfer to light bags.  Sometimes, treating a bag with conditioner/stain repellant will help prevent that.  Most of the logo bags are PVC treated bags & are easy to clean.  Saffiano treated leather is also easy to wipe down & clean.  Since this leather is already treated, I don't know if pre-treating it again would help.  I only treat my soft leather bags & my exotic leathers.  I don't treat my Saffiano bags but I do wipe them down with baby wipes after use & before I store the bag.  I don't own light color bags because I don't want to risk color transfer.


----------



## ellemich16

cdtracing said:


> I don't own a jet set & I don't own any logo bags; it's a personal choice.  Any leather will age with time & use, particularly handles.  You can always treat leather handles to help minimize the darkening.  As for color transfer, dye from dark clothes, especially black & dark blue from jeans & such can transfer to light bags.  Sometimes, treating a bag with conditioner/stain repellant will help prevent that.  Most of the logo bags are PVC treated bags & are easy to clean.  Saffiano treated leather is also easy to wipe down & clean.  Since this leather is already treated, I don't know if pre-treating it again would help.  I only treat my soft leather bags & my exotic leathers.  I don't treat my Saffiano bags but I do wipe them down with baby wipes after use & before I store the bag.  I don't own light color bags because I don't want to risk color transfer.


Thanks cdtracing, I'm not 100% sure about it, but it seems that the light colored handles for this jet set is pre-treated. Not really a fan of patina like those in LVs, so was kinda relieved when I learned that it's pre-treated. Trying to search more answers here on the forum. It looks like I'll just get a darker color for the saffiano tote, but for the logo jet set, I really like the vanilla. Decisions, decisions.  And yes, I do plan to wipe them with baby wipes after using.


----------



## karlita27

Hello! I am torn with these 3 bags that are currently on sale. Please help me decide. I want to see pics if you have one too!


----------



## cdtracing

Happy Thanksgiving,  y'all.


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> Happy Thanksgiving,  y'all.


Happy Thanksgiving, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## reginaPhalange

karlita27 said:


> Hello! I am torn with these 3 bags that are currently on sale. Please help me decide. I want to see pics if you have one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519896


I would focus on narrowing it down to which style suits you and is functional for what you'd like to use the bag for. If that is not a concern, I'd choose the Ava - I'm not a fan of chain straps as seen on the last on or silver hardware.


----------



## Alliekatt29

cdtracing said:


> Happy Thanksgiving,  y'all.





reginaPhalange said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, have a wonderful weekend!



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Happy Thanksgiving,  y'all.





reginaPhalange said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, have a wonderful weekend!





Alliekatt29 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!



Happy Thanksgiving too! [emoji884][emoji3]. Anyone taking advantage of any Black Friday MK sales? I'm not. I already have with KS. [emoji14]


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Happy Thanksgiving too! [emoji884][emoji3]. Anyone taking advantage of any Black Friday MK sales? I'm not. I already have with KS. [emoji14]


Thanks! I also ended up at Kate Spade this afternoon - will take pictures tomorrow in the daylight[emoji5]


----------



## myluvofbags

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, have a wonderful day with your family and friends!


----------



## iheart_purses

I haven't posted anything here in a while, but just needed to vent!! Uhhh a fashion blogger facebook page I have always followed posts nice pictures of designer bags and outfits, etc, pictures they have probably stolen from other ladies, but ok. Well they always post links to bags,etc.  Today I decided to click and they are linking to 100% counterfeit bags for sale. I commented to please not advertise fakes and they lashed out at me :| Whoa sorry. 
I tried to explain why this is wrong. What is wrong with people? Really? Really???? I say it 1 million times I'd rather have 1 Real MK bag than a fake louis vuitton any day....
Anyways Hope everyone finds some awesome black friday deals


----------



## nichols5991

I'm contemplating a bag in Optic White.  Will I regret it, is white considered summer only?


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

nichols5991 said:


> I'm contemplating a bag in Optic White.  Will I regret it, is white considered summer only?


Wear what you want when you want.


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

iheart_purses said:


> I haven't posted anything here in a while, but just needed to vent!! Uhhh a fashion blogger facebook page I have always followed posts nice pictures of designer bags and outfits, etc, pictures they have probably stolen from other ladies, but ok. Well they always post links to bags,etc.  Today I decided to click and they are linking to 100% counterfeit bags for sale. I commented to please not advertise fakes and they lashed out at me :| Whoa sorry.
> I tried to explain why this is wrong. What is wrong with people? Really? Really???? I say it 1 million times I'd rather have 1 Real MK bag than a fake louis vuitton any day....
> Anyways Hope everyone finds some awesome black friday deals


Turn them into the IP taskforce.  Most cities have one.  You can also email Michael Kors directly.  You can also flag them, plenty of things you can do.   You can also do screenshot of the fake merch and get the users info and report it directly to the FBI and whoever else you want.

Fake people, Fake people-Lux


----------



## Nathaliia

Could you please tell if the item would be back "in stock" , if now it's written "out of stock" or "limited availability "?
I noticed that the item is not available for buying when it's written "limited availability "(((( or is it different?


----------



## Minkette

Any friends and family sales coming up? Looking to replace my Greenwich with a jet set tote or large luggage Selma.... neither of which are ever on sale!


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Any friends and family sales coming up? Looking to replace my Greenwich with a jet set tote or large luggage Selma.... neither of which are ever on sale!


I haven't heard of one yet but will post if I do.


----------



## Minkette

cdtracing said:


> I haven't heard of one yet but will post if I do.


Thank you!


----------



## Stephg

Hey ladies, I have been MIA from the boards for a while. Growing baby with growing needs LOL... I just browsed the MK.ca site and saw large selmas?? When did those come back?? And on sale... tempted...


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Hey ladies, I have been MIA from the boards for a while. Growing baby with growing needs LOL... I just browsed the MK.ca site and saw large selmas?? When did those come back?? And on sale... tempted...



The black one popped up months ago but they recently started adding more colors. I haven't seen them on sale yet. I'm referring to the US site. Not sure if the same is true for the Canadian site....


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> The black one popped up months ago but they recently started adding more colors. I haven't seen them on sale yet. I'm referring to the US site. Not sure if the same is true for the Canadian site....



The Canadian site has colour-block ones on sale and a large light pink, the navy/white/tan is quite eye catching!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> The Canadian site has colour-block ones on sale and a large light pink, the navy/white/tan is quite eye catching!


The colour-block one is gorgeous, I've owned a Large Navy Selma and it looked stunning with the ghw[emoji7] Not sure if the current sale price is the best though, I've seen better deals on the Large Selma even in neutral colours


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> The Canadian site has colour-block ones on sale and a large light pink, the navy/white/tan is quite eye catching!



I saw a YouTube reveal on that one once and it's beautiful!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Any friends and family sales coming up? Looking to replace my Greenwich with a jet set tote or large luggage Selma.... neither of which are ever on sale!



Macy's is having VIP sale with extra 30% off of designers who rarely go on sale.  MK may be included at 25% off.


----------



## LovingLV81

My local Herberger's which is part of the Bon Ton family has the Hamilton E/W for 199.99 and they will let you use the rewards coupons on it and also they have a 50.00off 100.00 coupon you can use if you don't have rewards coupons a  so I got the luggage and black color . Both for 169.49 that includes taxes . I also found a Navy Hamilton EW at Tj Maxx today for 149.99 before tax . 

Here are the pics


----------



## ubo22

LovingLV81 said:


> My local Herberger's which is part of the Bon Ton family has the Hamilton E/W for 199.99 and they will let you use the rewards coupons on it and also they have a 50.00off 100.00 coupon you can use if you don't have rewards coupons a  so I got the luggage and black color . Both for 169.49 that includes taxes . I also found a Navy Hamilton EW at Tj Maxx today for 149.99 before tax .
> 
> Here are the pics
> 
> View attachment 3645960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645963
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645965


Great deal and lovely bag(s)!


----------



## LovingLV81

ubo22 said:


> Great deal and lovely bag(s)!



Thank you [emoji4] ! I was super excited [emoji4] I am totally enjoying them all ! My husband likes them much more then my Chanel even ! He says they look way more classy .. ha ha .. who knew .


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies, happy to report my CAT scans are finally back. No Lung cancer, nothing nasty. "long term muscle changes", have to see my doctor on Monday to discuss. So relieved!


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, happy to report my CAT scans are finally back. No Lung cancer, nothing nasty. "long term muscle changes", have to see my doctor on Monday to discuss. So relieved!



That is wonderful news!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, happy to report my CAT scans are finally back. No Lung cancer, nothing nasty. "long term muscle changes", have to see my doctor on Monday to discuss. So relieved!



Very good news! [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, happy to report my CAT scans are finally back. No Lung cancer, nothing nasty. "long term muscle changes", have to see my doctor on Monday to discuss. So relieved!


Wonderful news!!  I'm so glad for this result!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, happy to report my CAT scans are finally back. No Lung cancer, nothing nasty. "long term muscle changes", have to see my doctor on Monday to discuss. So relieved!


Such great news, wishing you the best!


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Such great news, wishing you the best!





Sarah03 said:


> That is wonderful news!





BeachBagGal said:


> Very good news! [emoji3]





cdtracing said:


> Wonderful news!!  I'm so glad for this result!!!!



Thank you Ladies! 
I'm very relieved, so thought I'd share the news. Now back to the bags


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Would someone be so kind & point me to the MK Ava Clubhouse?   I cannot find it anywhere?  I would really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Quartzite

I think this is the closest we have to an Ava Clubhouse, hope this helps  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-ava-satchel.902876/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Quartzite said:


> I think this is the closest we have to an Ava Clubhouse, hope this helps  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-ava-satchel.902876/



Thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Okey..so I was just sitting here by myself and thinking. I've slowly begun to find interest in luxury brands like Hermes, Chanel etc, and spend some time visiting and posting on their forums. Must say I loooove the scarves, jewelry, shoes, totally dreamy....but I just can't justify buying a lot of stuff just to please a SA in hope to be offered the holy grail; even if it is the ever beautiful Kelly at the price of tens of thousands of dollars. Some brands are sooo expensive, but I must admit that if I ever won the lottary I would run down the door to Hermes, and then take a swing by Chanel and MK. But as for now I only drool and dream online.. And I find myself returning over and over to MK  with the large variaties of bags and colors, and the ever practical and wonderful saffiano leather. It fits me to the fingertips. Not having to worry about raincotes to fit my bag, or where I put it down. Like today  being in the Zoo with my kids and the rain came, knowing it didn't matter if my selma got wet? And of course the luxury of being able to match my outfits with different bags without using the entire family budget. I don't see any brand fitting my needs the way MK does. Not yet anyway .. So I hope MK and TPF will be around for years to come, and I look forward to feeling my heart skip a beat for what may turn out to be my holy grail in the future


----------



## iheart_purses

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey..so I was just sitting here by myself and thinking. I've slowly begun to find interest in luxury brands like Hermes, Chanel etc, and spend some time visiting and posting on their forums. Must say I loooove the scarves, jewelry, shoes, totally dreamy....but I just can't justify buying a lot of stuff just to please a SA in hope to be offered the holy grail; even if it is the ever beautiful Kelly at the price of tens of thousands of dollars. Some brands are sooo expensive, but I must admit that if I ever won the lottary I would run down the door to Hermes, and then take a swing by Chanel and MK. But as for now I only drool and dream online.. And I find myself returning over and over to MK  with the large variaties of bags and colors, and the ever practical and wonderful saffiano leather. It fits me to the fingertips. Not having to worry about raincotes to fit my bag, or where I put it down. Like today  being in the Zoo with my kids and the rain came, knowing it didn't matter if my selma got wet? And of course the luxury of being able to match my outfits with different bags without using the entire family budget. I don't see any brand fitting my needs the way MK does. Not yet anyway .. So I hope MK and TPF will be around for years to come, and I look forward to feeling my heart skip a beat for what may turn out to be my holy grail in the future



Agree with you!! It is hard to get into the luxury when you are used to paying under $400(ca/usd) for a bag. I don't know that I would spend the price for a Hermes. But I do find value in going up the scale to more "entry level" luxury designers like Chloe - one of my absolute favourites, in love with their designs. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy most of my MK bags but somewhere a long the line I try to go a little more towards "quality over quantity". Not saying MK bags are not good quality because most of them are, but also quality as in the value they bring to your wardrobe as a whole. Maybe a more expensive more versatile bag is better than 25 bags you can match with different outfits. 
I am also getting so sick and tired of seeing so many fake MK bags!! It is disgusting! Just saw a blatantly fake Selma today! Definitely not good for the brand. I hope they get their whole image straightened out, I really don't want this brand to disappear! I was a true diehard fan.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

iheart_purses said:


> Agree with you!! It is hard to get into the luxury when you are used to paying under $400(ca/usd) for a bag. I don't know that I would spend the price for a Hermes. But I do find value in going up the scale to more "entry level" luxury designers like Chloe - one of my absolute favourites, in love with their designs. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy most of my MK bags but somewhere a long the line I try to go a little more towards "quality over quantity". Not saying MK bags are not good quality because most of them are, but also quality as in the value they bring to your wardrobe as a whole. Maybe a more expensive more versatile bag is better than 25 bags you can match with different outfits.
> I am also getting so sick and tired of seeing so many fake MK bags!! It is disgusting! Just saw a blatantly fake Selma today! Definitely not good for the brand. I hope they get their whole image straightened out, I really don't want this brand to disappear! I was a true diehard fan.


 I can't stand fakes either, and I guess that most people that buy premium/upper scale goods prefer the brand to stay genuine. I see your point in regards to that one, versatile bag, but I haven't found that yet


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey..so I was just sitting here by myself and thinking. I've slowly begun to find interest in luxury brands like Hermes, Chanel etc, and spend some time visiting and posting on their forums. Must say I loooove the scarves, jewelry, shoes, totally dreamy....but I just can't justify buying a lot of stuff just to please a SA in hope to be offered the holy grail; even if it is the ever beautiful Kelly at the price of tens of thousands of dollars. Some brands are sooo expensive, but I must admit that if I ever won the lottary I would run down the door to Hermes, and then take a swing by Chanel and MK. But as for now I only drool and dream online.. And I find myself returning over and over to MK  with the large variaties of bags and colors, and the ever practical and wonderful saffiano leather. It fits me to the fingertips. Not having to worry about raincotes to fit my bag, or where I put it down. Like today  being in the Zoo with my kids and the rain came, knowing it didn't matter if my selma got wet? And of course the luxury of being able to match my outfits with different bags without using the entire family budget. I don't see any brand fitting my needs the way MK does. Not yet anyway .. So I hope MK and TPF will be around for years to come, and I look forward to feeling my heart skip a beat for what may turn out to be my holy grail in the future


I love this post, and totally agree.  I don't think there is any such thing as one holy grail bag that is versatile enough to fit most outfits.  I switch out my bag almost daily depending on what I'm wearing and love doing so.  I have several MMK and MKC bags, and they seem to do the trick.  My chanel and LVs also do their duty, but on less frequent occasions.  Overall, I'm happy with the collection of bags that I've amassed and always look forward to pulling out my "bag of the day."


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I love this post, and totally agree.  I don't think there is any such thing as one holy grail bag that is versatile enough to fit most outfits.  I switch out my bag almost daily depending on what I'm wearing and love doing so.  I have several MMK and MKC bags, and they seem to do the trick.  My chanel and LVs also do their duty, but on less frequent occasions.  Overall, I'm happy with the collection of bags that I've amassed and always look forward to pulling out my "bag of the day."


 My thoughts exactly


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Anyone of you ladies that have seen the colorblock versions of the mercer in real life?


----------



## iheart_purses

Norwegian Girl said:


> Anyone of you ladies that have seen the colorblock versions of the mercer in real life?



I saw them at the duty free in my airport 
They looked cute but I honestly prefer the sleeker style of them in one colour.  
They had the fawn, it looks so pretty


----------



## Norwegian Girl

acm1134 said:


> My collection is up to 30 now and most of them are lined up on the top shelf of my closet so it looks like they just reached up and grabbed a few because they were all sitting next to one another. They grabbed the three that were next to my Miranda but left that one thank god. I would be in tears if they stole my Miranda


Obviously I have a lot of time on my hands today browsing threads several years back, but I remember reading this and wondering how it turned out. Did the police find the bags?


----------



## Haymarie1

iluvmybags said:


> Hey girls (and guys?!), we finally did it!!  We have a dedicated Michael Kors sub-forum!!  Nearly every other sub-forum has their own chat thread, so it's only fitting that we start a brand spanking new thread for nothing but "chit-chat"!
> 
> Feel free to talk about anything and everything.
> Having a bad day and need to vent?  C'mon in and let it all out.  Want to celebrate or share some good news?  Share it with your fellow MK lovers!!  Or maybe you're bored and just feel like checking in to see who's around.
> 
> The MK Chat Thread is now open for discussion!!


----------



## CosmicTeapot

Hey everyone (waving madly.)
I'm new here so just wanted to drop in and say hi.
I have been browsing a little and am absolutely amazed at the wealth of knowledge that everyone has here


----------



## RaeLyn90

CosmicTeapot said:


> Hey everyone (waving madly.)
> I'm new here so just wanted to drop in and say hi.
> I have been browsing a little and am absolutely amazed at the wealth of knowledge that everyone has here




Also new here, and I was thinking the same thing! Im learning so much just reading through these threads! Love it!


----------



## RaeLyn90

So I'm super new to this site and I'm noticing that anytime I want to post a photo, the file is too large to load. Any tips or suggestions on how to get my photos to the right size so I can upload them? I use my phone camera,  which is a Samsung Galaxy S7.


----------



## entea

hi folks, how is ur MK lambskin bags wear and tear like? i just got my first lambskin bag (scarlett tote). it is really soft and gives an impression that its rather frail..lol . the leather part of the straps are thin for a tote.


----------



## cdtracing

entea said:


> hi folks, how is ur MK lambskin bags wear and tear like? i just got my first lambskin bag (scarlett tote). it is really soft and gives an impression that its rather frail..lol . the leather part of the straps are thin for a tote.



Mine have held up well.  I do keep my bags conditioned with a good leather conditioner & I rotate my bags weekly. I'm probably a little rougher on my Saffiano bags but all my leather one are doing well. The only bags I really baby are the snakeskin since exotic leathers tend to be more delicate.


----------



## entea

RaeLyn90 said:


> So I'm super new to this site and I'm noticing that anytime I want to post a photo, the file is too large to load. Any tips or suggestions on how to get my photos to the right size so I can upload them? I use my phone camera,  which is a Samsung Galaxy S7.


Guess u can resize it with a photoediting app first?



cdtracing said:


> Mine have held up well.  I do keep my bags conditioned with a good leather conditioner & I rotate my bags weekly. I'm probably a little rougher on my Saffiano bags but all my leather one are doing well. The only bags I really baby are the snakeskin since exotic leathers tend to be more delicate.



That's nice. How frequently do u condition the bags with the leather conditioner?

Its been a week of usage so far. Just weighed my bag its 2.3kg total weight with the stuff in there. It feels lighter than that  when carried on the shoulder tho


----------



## cdtracing

entea said:


> That's nice. How frequently do u condition the bags with the leather conditioner?
> 
> Its been a week of usage so far. Just weighed my bag its 2.3kg total weight with the stuff in there. It feels lighter than that  when carried on the shoulder tho



About once a month I take my bags out & condition them.  If I've carried & used a bag for over a week, I will condition it before I put it back in it's dust cover.  This is only for my leather &  exotic leather bags.  I don't worry  about the Saffano bags since the leather has already been treated.  I just wipe them down occassionally.


----------



## ChadNeedsHelp

Hello ladies! I'm in need of your help. My girl sent me this picture a couple months ago and I've been trying to get an ID on it recently. Can anyone help?


----------



## Quartzite

ChadNeedsHelp said:


> Hello ladies! I'm in need of your help. My girl sent me this picture a couple months ago and I've been trying to get an ID on it recently. Can anyone help?


The bag looks like the Bridgette, but the MK charm looks like its from the Cynthia


----------



## spicestory

Is the online checkout at michaelkors.com working for anyone at all?


----------



## melbo

Hi everyone! It's been a LONG time! Last time I posted I believe I was getting ready for a big move to Texas. Turns out we are now in Europe! It took me a long time to get everything in place. Once I arrived I had a lot of adjusting and while I wanted to post I didn't find the time. We got a new dog shorty after the move. Puppy training in an apartment (with wood floors) is a nightmare! I was a walking zombie for months! On a very bright and positive note, I still use my bags pretty much everyday! I still lust after the Riley and Ava! The other day I saw this woman shopping with the Miranda in XS and I died. I feel like there are so many new styles, I can't even keep up! Luckily I have you girls to fill me in with all the pictures! I don't take selfies very often and half the time I'm rushing out the door. I will say, I miss the homeland, but Christmas in Europe is magical! I've gained about 4 pounds and the holidays aren't over! I probably won't be posting as much because I never seem to have a moment to myself, and when I do, I'm trying to catch up on some embroidery (yes, that happened!). All in all, I appreciate a place where I can pop in and still feel at home with all you lovely people.
Here are some pictures. I had my Micheal Kors for an important event.... And that's pretty much the only picture I have wearing micheal kors! (I know, terrible!) but here's a picture of my new baby to make up for it. He's barely 7 months old and he is more than a handful! I love the little guy and his horrible slobbery kisses. Lol!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a LONG time! Last time I posted I believe I was getting ready for a big move to Texas. Turns out we are now in Europe! It took me a long time to get everything in place. Once I arrived I had a lot of adjusting and while I wanted to post I didn't find the time. We got a new dog shorty after the move. Puppy training in an apartment (with wood floors) is a nightmare! I was a walking zombie for months! On a very bright and positive note, I still use my bags pretty much everyday! I still lust after the Riley and Ava! The other day I saw this woman shopping with the Miranda in XS and I died. I feel like there are so many new styles, I can't even keep up! Luckily I have you girls to fill me in with all the pictures! I don't take selfies very often and half the time I'm rushing out the door. I will say, I miss the homeland, but Christmas in Europe is magical! I've gained about 4 pounds and the holidays aren't over! I probably won't be posting as much because I never seem to have a moment to myself, and when I do, I'm trying to catch up on some embroidery (yes, that happened!). All in all, I appreciate a place where I can pop in and still feel at home with all you lovely people.
> Here are some pictures. I had my Micheal Kors for an important event.... And that's pretty much the only picture I have wearing micheal kors! (I know, terrible!) but here's a picture of my new baby to make up for it. He's barely 7 months old and he is more than a handful! I love the little guy and his horrible slobbery kisses. Lol!
> View attachment 3905231
> View attachment 3905232
> View attachment 3905228



Hi, Melbo!!!!  We have missed you!!!  You're always welcome to pop in when you have time.  Would love to hear the tale of how you wound up in Europe!!!  Hope you have a very Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year!!!  Holidays in Europe....so exciting!!!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Hi, Melbo!!!!  We have missed you!!!  You're always welcome to pop in when you have time.  Would love to hear the tale of how you wound up in Europe!!!  Hope you have a very Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year!!!  Holidays in Europe....so exciting!!![emoji813][emoji813]


So happy you're still here, cdtracing! The whole move was unpredictable. We're here because of my Husband's line of work. They asked him to list international places and national locations he would prefer. Germany was one place he put but didn't think he'd get. Turns out we actually got it, so here we are. The weather in our location's crazy! I've seen bright sunny sky, rain, snow, hail, and cloudy all in the same day. On top of that, we are at a high elevation so just climbing up some stairs left me tired. It could just be  the lack of exercise but it's still pretty embarrassing ! Any baking tips someone wants to share? Lol. I blame all my failures on the elevation [emoji55].


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> So happy you're still here, cdtracing! The whole move was unpredictable. We're here because of my Husband's line of work. They asked him to list international places and national locations he would prefer. Germany was one place he put but didn't think he'd get. Turns out we actually got it, so here we are. The weather in our location's crazy! I've seen bright sunny sky, rain, snow, hail, and cloudy all in the same day. On top of that, we are at a high elevation so just climbing up some stairs left me tired. It could just be  the lack of exercise but it's still pretty embarrassing ! Any baking tips someone wants to share? Lol. I blame all my failures on the elevation [emoji55].



Yes, it takes time for the body to acclimate to the lower oxygen levels of higher elevations.  When go to the mountains, I tend to tire more easily.  Since I don't live in a high elevation, I have no advice about baking but I do know you have to change up your recipes a bit; I can't remember if it's the baking temp or an ingredient adjustment.

I have never been to Germany but DH's sister was stationed there when she was in the Army.  The countryside pictures she has are beautiful & the quaint villages are just adorable.  You're on your way to being an international traveler!!  Are you learning German?


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it takes time for the body to acclimate to the lower oxygen levels of higher elevations.  When go to the mountains, I tend to tire more easily.  Since I don't live in a high elevation, I have no advice about baking but I do know you have to change up your recipes a bit; I can't remember if it's the baking temp or an ingredient adjustment.
> 
> I have never been to Germany but DH's sister was stationed there when she was in the Army.  The countryside pictures she has are beautiful & the quaint villages are just adorable.  You're on your way to being an international traveler!!  Are you learning German?


It's very beautiful where I live, with lots of trees and hills. So much pine and when it snows it looks like those pictures in calendars or wallpapers. I would like to learn German, at least the basics. They have this fun obsession with unicorns. I've seen pretty much everything in a unicorn shape or horn. Wish I would have taken pictures


----------



## Sweetsvirgo38

My first post! Just wanted to share my local Michael Kors store at Streets of Southpoint decked out for Christmas And my Christmas Micheal Kors Mercer Stud & Grommet bag!! I've been coveting this bag since this summer! Love my hubby


----------



## cdtracing

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## ckrist

Hi! New member here, just realized that there's a sub forum. Wanted to ask you guys, does anyone have personal experience on cleaning the lining of michael kors bags? Thanks!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Michael Kors' US website has moved to $5 flat rate shipping to push its new VIP membership that provides free 2-day shipping if you join and give over more personal information. No more free shipping for a certain dollar amount. What do we think? Madewell.com also introduced a similar shipping pricing scheme and "insider" program. I am full up on memberships, so I won't join, even though it's information that MK can get based off of past purchases on credit or debit cards anyway. I imagine it's also supposed to boost boutique foot traffic for shoppers who don't want to order online and get a membership to avoid shipping fees.


----------



## Yeshax

Soon traveling to the USA and plan on buying a new bag. Will go to NYC and possibly go to Woodbury. Can anyone please give me advice on which bag to look for? I have never had a MK myself but seen some being carried here in Sweden that I have liked. I am a LV speedy kind of girl and I tote around a lot of things so I am looking for a roomy bag that can be worn in hand, on arm/shoulder or crosstrap. TIA.


Skickat från min iPad med PurseForum


----------



## cdtracing

Hope everyone has a safe & happy July 4th Celebration!


----------



## Caledonia

This wallet is on dealsie.com. Has anyone seen it? I can't find this style online anywhere. Was it made for outlet? Just wondering how much of a deal it really is. Also, if it has a slip pocket or zip coin section on outside. TIA 
https://www.dealsie.com/products/mi...ts-in-saffiano-leather?variant=13352928346201


----------



## lightwave

cdtracing said:


> About once a month I take my bags out & condition them.  If I've carried & used a bag for over a week, I will condition it before I put it back in it's dust cover.  This is only for my leather &  exotic leather bags.  I don't worry  about the Saffano bags since the leather has already been treated.  I just wipe them down occassionally.


Hi, what brand conditioner works for you on most of your leathers (the MK cleaner and also rain and stain conditioner, or other)? For wiping down the saffiano...a dry cloth, damp, or baby wipe? Luckily that leather isn’t so fussy! Thank you.


----------



## VintageLVer

This Mercari seller seems scammy...lots of the same exact items...can someone confirm my suspicions? How do I go about reporting an individual on Mercari if this is indeed counterfeit goods? They have sold 410 items so far. Lots of MK and Kate Spade...


----------



## laurineg1

I was looking on ebay for a MK jet set crossbody bag, and I noticed many sellers have multiples of this bag in different colors and state that they have more than 50-100 for sale and state that they are authentic.  Is this possible?


----------



## netter

laurineg1 said:


> I was looking on ebay for a MK jet set crossbody bag, and I noticed many sellers have multiples of this bag in different colors and state that they have more than 50-100 for sale and state that they are authentic.  Is this possible?


It would be interesting to see the listing so that we can see the handbag (I do not officially authenticate on this forum).


----------



## netter

VintageLVer said:


> This Mercari seller seems scammy...lots of the same exact items...can someone confirm my suspicions? How do I go about reporting an individual on Mercari if this is indeed counterfeit goods? They have sold 410 items so far. Lots of MK and Kate Spade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538908


I think that fakes  are illegal in the USA. Check federal government website regarding counterfeit goods and for the answer your question. .


----------



## laurineg1

netter said:


> It would be interesting to see the listing so that we can see the handbag (I do not officially authenticate on this forum).


I'm not sure how to do that...but I looked up Michael Kors Jet Set crossbody,on ebay,  and one seller states, 1,500 sold, etc.


----------



## cdtracing

laurineg1 said:


> I'm not sure how to do that...but I looked up Michael Kors Jet Set crossbody,on ebay,  and one seller states, 1,500 sold, etc.


You can report counterfeit sellers & sites directly to Michael Kors via their website.


----------



## Allexis

Does anyone know if this is legit webstore - I did check on scam adviser, but I am not convinced, especially when I checked the prices and even though they have pay pal option...has anyone ordered from them - do they sell fakes....

https://www.mkbagsuksale.com/


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ok..so I have done what I never thought I would do. I've sold all my MK bags. All 14 bags sold.  I decided to move over to Louis Vuitton, and suddenly I ended up not wearing my MK bags. They are too lovely to be hidden away in a closet,  so I hope they are worn a lot by their new owners.  Anyone else who has changed brand?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

And another thing that I found to be a bit strange when I think about it, is that the majority of those who bought my MK bags actually bought them for their young daughters,  grandchildren, as a high school graduation gift, and so forth.  Seems like MK has become available for any agegroup,  and "everyone" has it.. For me, they're not giving me that feelings of joy anymore when I use them, and that is a bit sad. I remember how proud and happy I was to get them. Hopefully they will give that feeling to their new owners.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok..so I have done what I never thought I would do. I've sold all my MK bags. All 14 bags sold.  I decided to move over to Louis Vuitton, and suddenly I ended up not wearing my MK bags. They are too lovely to be hidden away in a closet,  so I hope they are worn a lot by their new owners.  Anyone else who has changed brand?


Yes, I got rid of all my MK bags a few years ago and a couple months back was doing some spring cleaning and came across some Tory Burch & Kate Spades which haven’t seen the light of day in a couple years either. The 3 brands I’ve shopped the most (& almost exclusively) in the past few years are Celine, Gucci, and LV.


Norwegian Girl said:


> And another thing that I found to be a bit strange when I think about it, is that the majority of those who bought my MK bags actually bought them for their young daughters,  grandchildren, as a high school graduation gift, and so forth.  Seems like MK has become available for any agegroup,  and "everyone" has it.. For me, they're not giving me that feelings of joy anymore when I use them, and that is a bit sad. I remember how proud and happy I was to get them. Hopefully they will give that feeling to their new owners.


 I can definitely relate to this - when I was in high school & post-secondary a lot of my bags were contemporary brands like Tory Burch & Kate Spade with some MK, & a few lux pieces but after graduating that all changed. I know what I like so it’s not as stressful making a large purchase & second guessing. 

Would love to hear what others think!


----------



## bolsathemosta

I seem to only like the older bags that were made like the collection bags are made today. I've rehabbed a lot of michael kors and the newer Michael by Michael Kors bags have gone way downhill. 
A lot of the collection designs can be found in the older bags. Particularly the ones with the hemp/cotton blend linings.


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone own the Lexington pebbled leather shoulder bag?


----------



## the_baglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> And another thing that I found to be a bit strange when I think about it, is that the majority of those who bought my MK bags actually bought them for their young daughters,  grandchildren, as a high school graduation gift, and so forth.  Seems like MK has become available for any agegroup,  and "everyone" has it.. For me, they're not giving me that feelings of joy anymore when I use them, and that is a bit sad. I remember how proud and happy I was to get them. Hopefully they will give that feeling to their new owners.



Not me. I still have a couple MK bags, the ones that don't have any logos. The quality is nice and there are some occasions where an MK bag is more suitable than a higher brand. Plus I don't worry as much when I'm using an MK bag


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Norwegian Girl said:


> And another thing that I found to be a bit strange when I think about it, is that the majority of those who bought my MK bags actually bought them for their young daughters,  grandchildren, as a high school graduation gift, and so forth.  Seems like MK has become available for any agegroup,  and "everyone" has it.. For me, they're not giving me that feelings of joy anymore when I use them, and that is a bit sad. I remember how proud and happy I was to get them. Hopefully they will give that feeling to their new owners.


Reactivating this chat!  Lol!  I used to love MK and especially love the durability of the Saffiano totes for work or even as a diaper bag.  I’m mostly into Rebecca Minkoff for her edgy style and Coach for their high quality classic leather bags.  I also love that RM bags are inspired by Chanel bc the only Chanel I can afford is their makeup  which I love! I have 2 babies so at this point in my life, a 2-5k for a bag is not a smart investment for me.

 Anyway - My question for you guys is should I sell my basically unused MK large Saffiano tote?  I do love the quality and durability but I just don’t feel excited to use it bc MK has become like a bag for the masses and is in discount racks everywhere.  RM and Coach are also very accessible but the styles I wear aren’t seen on everyone.  I only own 2 MK bags: this MK tote and a Colette which is inspired by the Celine Nano luggage. It’s cool bc I never see anyone with the Colette so I still enjoy carrying that one.  What do you guys think about the Saffiano jet set totes?  Too played out?  Or are they still very much on trend?  Thanks!!!


----------



## girlygirl12377

J9MKlover said:


> Reactivating this chat!  Lol!  I used to love MK and especially love the durability of the Saffiano totes for work or even as a diaper bag.  I’m mostly into Rebecca Minkoff for her edgy style and Coach for their high quality classic leather bags.  I also love that RM bags are inspired by Chanel bc the only Chanel I can afford is their makeup  which I love! I have 2 babies so at this point in my life, a 2-5k for a bag is not a smart investment for me.
> 
> Anyway - My question for you guys is should I sell my basically unused MK large Saffiano tote?  I do love the quality and durability but I just don’t feel excited to use it bc MK has become like a bag for the masses and is in discount racks everywhere.  RM and Coach are also very accessible but the styles I wear aren’t seen on everyone.  I only own 2 MK bags: this MK tote and a Colette which is inspired by the Celine Nano luggage. It’s cool bc I never see anyone with the Colette so I still enjoy carrying that one.  What do you guys think about the Saffiano jet set totes?  Too played out?  Or are they still very much on trend?  Thanks!!!


Hello fellow Coach lover!  Didn't expect to see you here


----------



## girlygirl12377

Hi everyone, I'm new to MK. So I'm wondering if you can help me answer a few questions? Thank you in advance. 

I'm interested in 2 bags from MMK, one I would like to buy in 2 colors but only if the sale is amazing....Now....Mother's day sale is on going right now for 25%....and a lot of people told me MK does a lot of sales throughout the year. I would really like to buy those bags for the lowest price possible. What do you suggest I do? Do I wait for a summer sale? Does MK have a summer sale? If so, when does it happen usually every year?


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

girlygirl12377 said:


> Hello fellow Coach lover!  Didn't expect to see you here


Hi!!!  I ended up selling my last 2 MK bags lol.  I really need to update my username smh.  Too obsessed with Coach haha!


----------



## girlygirl12377

J9MKlover said:


> Hi!!!  I ended up selling my last 2 MK bags lol.  I really need to update my username smh.  Too obsessed with Coach haha!


Lmaoooo. I actually just noticed the MK in your username  you better update or Coach will be mad at you  

Btw, you mentioned that " MK has become like a bag for the masses and is in discount racks everywhere" Is that really true? There's a couple bags from MK I'm interested in....do I wait for a better sale? They're only 25% off atm for Mother's day sale. Since you were once an MK lover, maybe you can help me with the questions I asked earlier? Does MK have a summer sale? When is it usually? Is the sale any good?


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

girlygirl12377 said:


> Lmaoooo. I actually just noticed the MK in your username  you better update or Coach will be mad at you
> 
> Btw, you mentioned that " MK has become like a bag for the masses and is in discount racks everywhere" Is that really true? There's a couple bags from MK I'm interested in....do I wait for a better sale? They're only 25% off atm for Mother's day sale. Since you were once an MK lover, maybe you can help me with the questions I asked earlier? Does MK have a summer sale? When is it usually? Is the sale any good?


Haha!  I know, right?!  

So...That’s my impression but ppl could probably say the same about Rebecca Minkoff and Coach I guess.  I’ve been out of the handbag game for a few years after having my baby and lugging around diaper bag backpacks.  Hence - why I went on a purse binge as well as closet purge haha!  I’m hesitant to weigh in bc I don’t want to mislead you.  I would try posting in a few popular threads on this forum to get more experienced MK lovers.  With all of that said, I would definitely suggest getting the bags at least 25% off with any contemporary designer.  I’ll see if I can find any info out there and update if I do!  Ttyl !


----------



## AshMarieDarling

girlygirl12377 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to MK. So I'm wondering if you can help me answer a few questions? Thank you in advance.
> 
> I'm interested in 2 bags from MMK, one I would like to buy in 2 colors but only if the sale is amazing....Now....Mother's day sale is on going right now for 25%....and a lot of people told me MK does a lot of sales throughout the year. I would really like to buy those bags for the lowest price possible. What do you suggest I do? Do I wait for a summer sale? Does MK have a summer sale? If so, when does it happen usually every year?


Hey there!!! In my experience MK does have frequent sales however I usually get the best deals if I can wait it out for an MK bag to get marked down at Macys. There are some cases where this may not work for example: if I'm looking at a bag that is exclusively available at MK, if I wait too long for additional mark downs, it may sell out. This is when I will consider buying during the 1st sale/markdown even if it isn't their greatest sale. I've missed out before on some MK exclusives and I kicked myself every time lol. Now if it's exclusive, I buy it on the 1st sale. Even though a better sale has come after I bought my items, my items were also no longer in stock.

So I guess the short version of this is, if you see the bag at other retailers (Macys, Dillards, etc.) you have more wiggle room with shopping around for the best deal but it becomes risky if you are looking at an MK exclusive. Also, one quick note, if you see an item you like but maybe it went out of stock on the MK site, if you call an MK store they could potentially locate the bag for you in another store and have it shipped to you (just provide them with the style number). This is not something MK.com customer service is able to do but the stores can and I find it very convenient!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

girlygirl12377 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to MK. So I'm wondering if you can help me answer a few questions? Thank you in advance.
> 
> I'm interested in 2 bags from MMK, one I would like to buy in 2 colors but only if the sale is amazing....Now....Mother's day sale is on going right now for 25%....and a lot of people told me MK does a lot of sales throughout the year. I would really like to buy those bags for the lowest price possible. What do you suggest I do? Do I wait for a summer sale? Does MK have a summer sale? If so, when does it happen usually every year?


Oh and one more thing! If you sign up for KorsVIP on the MK site (free), every now and then they will send out a coupon but only if you're enrolled. In February I received a $20 off and I think this month I received a $50 off $200.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

J9MKlover said:


> Reactivating this chat!  Lol!  I used to love MK and especially love the durability of the Saffiano totes for work or even as a diaper bag.  I’m mostly into Rebecca Minkoff for her edgy style and Coach for their high quality classic leather bags.  I also love that RM bags are inspired by Chanel bc the only Chanel I can afford is their makeup  which I love! I have 2 babies so at this point in my life, a 2-5k for a bag is not a smart investment for me.
> 
> Anyway - My question for you guys is should I sell my basically unused MK large Saffiano tote?  I do love the quality and durability but I just don’t feel excited to use it bc MK has become like a bag for the masses and is in discount racks everywhere.  RM and Coach are also very accessible but the styles I wear aren’t seen on everyone.  I only own 2 MK bags: this MK tote and a Colette which is inspired by the Celine Nano luggage. It’s cool bc I never see anyone with the Colette so I still enjoy carrying that one.  What do you guys think about the Saffiano jet set totes?  Too played out?  Or are they still very much on trend?  Thanks!!!


Hey there, thought I'd weigh in on this one too LOL So if I'm being honest, I don't think the resell value for MK is great. It's never bothered me because I don't look at my bags as investments or purchase with the intention to sell and out of all of my 40 or so bags (all contemporary designers), I've only sold one. It was a very adorable coach bag but it no longer suited my needs. Another reason why the low resell value doesn't bother me is because I can score great deals in the resell market on discontinued styles that I missed out on. 

With that being said, all of my bags excite me and I will not keep a bag that doesn't. I only have one saffiano jet set tote and I'm excited every time I look at it! The color is raspberry, I think I bought it 3 or 4 years ago and it still looks great. I don't see many people carrying this style where I live and I've never seen anyone carrying it in this color. Even though LV is not sold on discount racks, I see a ton of LV Neverfulls everywhere I go and that has turned me off from buying one. I would still consider getting an LV but maybe in a less common shape/style and this is my philosophy for all bags no matter the brand. If I see too many people carrying a specific style, I may no longer want that style but still be interested in less commonly carried pieces from that brand. 

Before selling, make sure you really wouldn't miss it. It would be a shame to sell it, miss it, then have to rebuy it and possibly pay more than you sold it for. Maybe wear it a few more times before deciding: try different outfits/looks, add a twilly scarf or a charm. If you decide it still isn't working for you, at least you can be confident in your decision to let it go


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I came back to add pics of my jet set tote, I still love her


----------



## girlygirl12377

AshMarieDarling said:


> Hey there!!! In my experience MK does have frequent sales however I usually get the best deals if I can wait it out for an MK bag to get marked down at Macys. There are some cases where this may not work for example: if I'm looking at a bag that is exclusively available at MK, if I wait too long for additional mark downs, it may sell out. This is when I will consider buying during the 1st sale/markdown even if it isn't their greatest sale. I've missed out before on some MK exclusives and I kicked myself every time lol. Now if it's exclusive, I buy it on the 1st sale. Even though a better sale has come after I bought my items, my items were also no longer in stock.
> 
> So I guess the short version of this is, if you see the bag at other retailers (Macys, Dillards, etc.) you have more wiggle room with shopping around for the best deal but it becomes risky if you are looking at an MK exclusive. Also, one quick note, if you see an item you like but maybe it went out of stock on the MK site, if you call an MK store they could potentially locate the bag for you in another store and have it shipped to you (just provide them with the style number). This is not something MK.com customer service is able to do but the stores can and I find it very convenient!


Thank you so much!!! It's the kind of advice/tips I wanted to hear actually lol. I really appreciate you taking the time to give me such a thorough explanation!!!  

Thank you also for the tip about the out of stock items! I'm very new to MK so the more tips, the merrier! 

Also, do you mind if I message you some more questions? I have a few more questions but if that will bother you, then I won't message. Let me know! THank you!!!!


----------



## girlygirl12377

AshMarieDarling said:


> Oh and one more thing! If you sign up for KorsVIP on the MK site (free), every now and then they will send out a coupon but only if you're enrolled. In February I received a $20 off and I think this month I received a $50 off $200.


I did sign up, and I did get that code haha but of course, it expired right before the 25% off, I wasn't really eyeing anything 200. Everything I liked was 300+. would've been nice if it worked during the sale.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

girlygirl12377 said:


> Thank you so much!!! It's the kind of advice/tips I wanted to hear actually lol. I really appreciate you taking the time to give me such a thorough explanation!!!
> 
> Thank you also for the tip about the out of stock items! I'm very new to MK so the more tips, the merrier!
> 
> Also, do you mind if I message you some more questions? I have a few more questions but if that will bother you, then I won't message. Let me know! THank you!!!!


Not a bother at all and you're very welcome! I'm happy to help and I love to talk purses lol Please feel free to message me any time. I'm not on here every day but I try to pop in a few times a week


----------



## AshMarieDarling

girlygirl12377 said:


> I did sign up, and I did get that code haha but of course, it expired right before the 25% off, I wasn't really eyeing anything 200. Everything I liked was 300+. would've been nice if it worked during the sale.


Oh yeah they're notorious for having a coupon end the day before a new sale begins! I had a similar issue, the bag I wanted was only $150 and I didn't see anything else I really wanted to take me up to $200.


----------



## l.ch.

Hi everyone! New here, I don’t own any MK bags, but found a CeCe on sale and wanted to ask if anyone has one and wouldn’t mind showing a real life picture as opposed to the online store ones. It looks really cute…


----------



## BaconR

AshMarieDarling said:


> Not a bother at all and you're very welcome! I'm happy to help and I love to talk purses lol Please feel free to message me any time. I'm not on here every day but I try to pop in a few times a week


OMG thank you for this bit too, I will use it


----------



## lynnieh

My sister and I are cleaning out my Mum's jewelry, shoes and handbag collection and she has a ton of Michael Kors handbags.  Can anyone tell me when Michael Kors started using the Jacquard Signature Logo print and when that print was discontinued?  My Mum can no longer remember when these bags were purchased and insists all the bags are brand new.     We are trying to determine a resale value for the handbag collection prior to contacting professional resellers.  Thanks so much.


----------



## JVSXOXO

lynnieh said:


> My sister and I are cleaning out my Mum's jewelry, shoes and handbag collection and she has a ton of Michael Kors handbags.  Can anyone tell me when Michael Kors started using the Jacquard Signature Logo print and when that print was discontinued?  My Mum can no longer remember when these bags were purchased and insists all the bags are brand new.     We are trying to determine a resale value for the handbag collection prior to contacting professional resellers.  Thanks so much.



I would probably just search the style numbers on the inner tags to find out the bag names and how much they’re going for now. Best of luck!


----------



## skyqueen

I just saw this bag on The PurseBlog...what a great bag and BARGAIN! $559 reduced to $159. 3 colors...good reviews!


----------



## HAZE MAT

I am enjoying MK quite a bit. I find the handbags understated which is good for trying to grab and go on the run. I plan to rock my MK bag tomorrow for a business meeting during the afternoon.


----------

